# Lifestyles & Discussion > Open Discussion >  Cowboys win the NFC

## tebowlives

_The Dallas nightmare is over._
_Ezekiel Elliotthas a new massive contract extension that will keep him wearing the Cowboys' star for years to come._
_NFL Network Insider Ian Rapoport and NFL Network's Jane Slater reported Wednesday that the Cowboys and Elliott have agreed to a six-year, $90 million extension, per sources informed of the deal. In all, it's $103 million over eight years, with $50 million guaranteed, Rapoport added. The team later confirmed the deal._

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap300...ract-extension

I think the surprise will be that the defense will be among the best.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> _The Dallas nightmare is over._
> _Ezekiel Elliotthas a new massive contract extension that will keep him wearing the Cowboys' star for years to come._
> _NFL Network Insider Ian Rapoport and NFL Network's Jane Slater reported Wednesday that the Cowboys and Elliott have agreed to a six-year, $90 million extension, per sources informed of the deal. In all, it's $103 million over eight years, with $50 million guaranteed, Rapoport added. The team later confirmed the deal._
> 
> http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap300...ract-extension
> 
> I think the surprise will be that the defense will be among the best.


Nope

Dallas is one of the most talented teams in the NFL, except at QB.

They're going nowhere till they get rid of that joker.

...says lifelong Dallas fan.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

I don't care if they sign the best RB in the NFL to work behind the best OL.

Fine - we have to have some offense.

But, if they sign one of the $#@!tiest QBs in the league to a $40 million long term contract I'm going to piss blood and burn a $#@!ing jersey.

----------


## Anti Globalist

And Dallas will be eliminated first round in the playoffs like they have been the past 23 years.

----------


## Anti Federalist

You guys are talking to a bot.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings win the NFC .

----------


## tebowlives

> Nope
> 
> Dallas is one of the most talented teams in the NFL, except at QB.
> 
> They're going nowhere till they get rid of that joker.
> 
> ...says lifelong Dallas fan.


He completed 68% of his passes and that was without a #1 for the first 6 games, weak TEs and a new#2 wrer. Only turned it over 8 times on pics and 6 times on fumbles.

You hate Dak for his freedoms.

----------


## tebowlives

> Vikings win the NFC .


Only if they collude with Russia. Or better yet the DNC. 

plus Why do you say that? Did Cousins all of sudden learn how to win?

----------


## tebowlives

> And Dallas will be eliminated first round in the playoffs like they have been the past 23 years.


Three of the last 5 times they made the playoffs they won their first game.

It's happening!

----------


## TheTexan

Cowboys is the best team in the NFL

----------


## Anti Globalist

> Three of the last 5 times they made the playoffs they won their first game.
> 
> It's happening!


Cowboys fans always say this is the year they go to the SB every time the season starts up, only to be let down with disappointment.

----------


## Anti Globalist

> Nope
> 
> Dallas is one of the most talented teams in the NFL, except at QB.
> 
> They're going nowhere till they get rid of that joker.
> 
> ...says lifelong Dallas fan.


They also won't go anywhere until they get rid of Jason Garrett.

----------


## oyarde

> Only if they collude with Russia. Or better yet the DNC. 
> 
> plus Why do you say that? Did Cousins all of sudden learn how to win?


If we have to collude with russians it is already taken care of .

----------


## oyarde

> You guys are talking to a bot.


I left Irving , Tx Aug 19th and I saw this guy in a dumpster on Irving Blvd  between Belt Line Rd and MacArthur .

----------


## tebowlives

> They also won't go anywhere until they get rid of Jason Garrett.


77-59 is 57% and only 1 losing season. Not too shabby

If Witten has a decent season and their number 2 WRer, Gallup, takes it up a notch (less drops) they will be a force.

----------


## tebowlives

> I left Irving , Tx Aug 19th and I saw this guy in a dumpster on Irving Blvd  between Belt Line Rd and MacArthur .


Why did you call your mom a dumpster?

----------


## oyarde

> Why did you call your mom a dumpster?


Raiders cut antonio brown . Probably be in Irving tomorrow.

----------


## Danke

> Cowboys is the best team in the NFL











for AF:

----------


## Anti Globalist

> Raiders cut antonio brown . Probably be in Irving tomorrow.


Watch the Patriots sign him within the next few days.

----------


## oyarde

> Watch the Patriots sign him within the next few days.


I actually have it from a credible source they are signing him today . I just wanted to give tebowlives  ( formerly known as loveshiscountry )and Jerry Jones a chance .

----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## oyarde

> 


Bill did it to ensure the cowboys never win the NFC . I have it on authority from an even greater football expert than myself the cowboys will never even win the east .

----------


## oyarde

Best football team in texas is in Houston.

----------


## tebowlives

> 


Can any of them play WRer?

----------


## tebowlives

> Raiders cut antonio brown . Probably be in Irving tomorrow.


I wish. Dallas has laid out money for contracts and still has to deal with Dak. Vikings have no need for him, they have a bunch of good receivers. Case Keenum put up 382 points with them his last year. btw How many points did they get last year with Cousins?

----------


## tebowlives

> Bill did it to ensure the cowboys never win the NFC . I have it on authority from an even greater football expert than myself the cowboys will never even win the east .


I just don't see him lasting, His mental problems are too big. What he did at the end of last year and his actions this year, he's off.

----------


## oyarde

NFC leading Vikings 21 Falcons 0 1:49 to Half . NFC East leading Redskins 17 Eagles 7 2:00 to Half . Go Vikings !

----------


## oyarde

Later , if you are bored , the cowboys and NY giants will play to see who is in the cellar of the NFC East .............

----------


## Anti Globalist

Look at the faces of the Browns fans right now.  The energy and happiness on their faces has been completely drained.

----------


## oyarde

> Look at the faces of the Browns fans right now.  The energy and happiness on their faces has been completely drained.


Ya , the Browns and Dolphins look bad , maybe they can cheer for the NFC East leading Eagles ( up 32 - 20 with about 2:00 remaining )

----------


## Anti Globalist

> Ya , the Browns and Dolphins look bad , maybe they can cheer for the NFC East leading Eagles ( up 32 - 20 with about 2:00 remaining )


The Dolphins are making Lamar Jackson look like a good quarterback.  The guys a running back playing the quarterback position.  Just wait until he goes up against a team thats not complete garbage.  He won't be having the same game hes having now.

----------


## tebowlives

I see the Vikings got smart and limited rag arm Cousins to only 10 pass attempts. Gotta go, the soon to be NFC Champion is getting ready to massacre the Giants

----------


## oyarde

Least impressive so far , Cleveland , Chicago , Miami ,Pittsburgh , Green Bay , Atlanta  , Giants , detroit .

----------


## oyarde

I told Eli pre game not to even bother to warm up for that first drive .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Eli needs to just retire already.  Hes crazy if he thinks he can go for another run at the SB.  Then again hes getting paid 20 million a year.

----------


## tebowlives

Dallas up by only 14 over the Giants at the half is a bit disappointing but it is the first game after all.

----------


## oyarde

Colts losing by 7 , kicker has missed 7 chip shot points . Sad .

----------


## Anti Globalist

With Andrew Luck retired my colts are pretty much projected to win 4-6 games.  Gonna have to spend the next couple years to get a good QB in the draft.

----------


## Anti Globalist

If theres anything about this season I can guarantee, its the following:

Cowboys won't go to the Superbowl
Browns won't go to the Superbowl
Mike Tomlin won't get fired and will still be the coach of the Steelers
Drew Brees will get screwed out of going to the Super bowl again

----------


## oyarde

> With Andrew Luck retired my colts are pretty much projected to win 4-6 games.  Gonna have to spend the next couple years to get a good QB in the draft.


With a missed XP , two missed FG's and a converted 2 point conversion under 40 seconds the Colts are going to OT 24 - 24 in san diego .Colt  Running Back Marlon Mack 174 yards .

----------


## oyarde

> If theres anything about this season I can guarantee, its the following:
> 
> Cowboys won't go to the Superbowl
> Browns won't go to the Superbowl
> Mike Tomlin won't get fired and will still be the coach of the Steelers
> Drew Brees will get screwed out of going to the Super bowl again


Ya , we do not know if the cowboys could even beat the Eagles or Redskins ( no reason to think so ) or if the Browns can beat anyone ( no reason to think so )  but we do know Tomlin is safe . Hell , baltimore will probably  win that division making things too easy for Brady in the playoffs.

----------


## oyarde

Colts lose in OT to Chargers . Down 17 - 6 they clawed back with a second string QB to tie it at 24 at the end . Valiant effort . Made some kicks today and they would have won in regulation .

----------


## oyarde

Afc South is up for grabs for Houston or Tenn with the Luck retirement ( otherwise Colts had it ), Patriots are winning that division , Baltimore  , New Orleans , Rams , KC  , Eagles and Vikings all heavily  favored in theirs .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Colts lose in OT to Chargers . Down 17 - 6 they clawed back with a second string QB to tie it at 24 at the end . Valiant effort . Made some kicks today and they would have won in regulation .


Were down 24-9 halfway through the third quarter.  In the game, they missed two field goals and one extra point.  

Cardinals came back vs Detroit from being behind 24-6 in the fourth quarter to send it to overtime- still in progress there. Got a two point conversion to tie at 24.  Cards had first and goal at the eight in first possession of OT.  Now fourth and goal from the ten. Kick the field goal.

Lions field goal ties it with four minutes in OT.  No more scores- game ends in a tie 27-27.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Not expecting much from Denver this season.  For one, they are in the same division as the Chief and Chargers and play each twice.  Then you have a new quarterback and all new coaching staff (something like the fourth time in the last five years for both) so lots of learning and uncertainty.  Then they don't have a lot of depth at key position like offensive line (something I have criticized them on for a while) and several important players were hurt already just in pre-season (sign of coming into camp without being in good enough shape?)  Opening vs Raiders Monday Night.

----------


## oyarde

> Not expecting much from Denver this season.  For one, they are in the same division as the Chief and Chargers and play each twice.  Then you have a new quarterback and all new coaching staff (something like the fourth time in the last five years for both) so lots of learning and uncertainty.  Then they don't have a lot of depth at key position like offensive line (something I have criticized them on for a while) and several important players were hurt already just in pre-season (sign of coming into camp without being in good enough shape?)  Opening vs Raiders Monday Night.


Best part is they open against the raiders so they have a chance to win .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Tomlin is the most overrated coach ever.  Think of all the good players hes had on that roster for the past few years.  This guy has had a hall of fame quarterback, hall of fame wide receiver, hall of fame running back, hall of fame defense at one point yet he has only has one SB with Bill Cowhers guys and none of his own.  Bill Cowher would have had 5 SBs if he was the coach of the current Steelers team with Bell and Brown added back in.

----------


## oyarde

> Tomlin is the most overrated coach ever.  Think of all the good players hes had on that roster for the past few years.  This guy has had a hall of fame quarterback, hall of fame wide receiver, hall of fame running back, hall of fame defense at one point yet he has only has one SB with Bill Cowhers guys and none of his own.  Bill Cowher would have had 5 SBs if he was the coach of the current Steelers team with Bell and Brown added back in.


Steelers down three TD's on third down and 1 at the 1 yard line they go shotgun throw up a fade and miss  and then kick a FG . Should have just run it twice if need be for 7 points . Looks like they bet on NE to cover the spread.

----------


## tebowlives

> Steelers down three TD's on third down and 1 at the 1 yard line they go shotgun throw up a fade and miss  and then kick a FG . Should have just run it twice if need be for 7 points . Looks like they bet on NE to cover the spread.


Agreed. It was a bad call. Didn't matter in the end.

----------


## tebowlives

> Ya , we do not know if the cowboys could even beat the Eagles or Redskins ( no reason to think so ) or if the Browns can beat anyone ( no reason to think so )  but we do know Tomlin is safe . Hell , baltimore will probably  win that division making things too easy for Brady in the playoffs.


Come November 10th you'll find out one team I know they'll beat for sure. Gonna send those brandy swilling long hairs back to where they came from. Hey look at me, I wear a helmet with horns! How horrible would it be to sit behind one of those sweaty ogres at a game?

----------


## oyarde

> Come November 10th you'll find out one team I know they'll beat for sure. Gonna send those brandy swilling long hairs back to where they came from. Hey look at me, I wear a helmet with horns! How horrible would it be to sit behind one of those sweaty ogres at a game?


Danke is not as sweaty as he used to be

----------


## Anti Globalist

Watching Roethlisberger run is one of the funniest things out there.  This is why you don't get fat in your 30s.  Guys runs as slow as molasses.

----------


## tebowlives

> Watching Roethlisberger run is one of the funniest things out there.  This is why you don't get fat in your 30s.  Guys runs as slow as molasses.


Agreed. He even fell in slow motion.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Saints losing to the Texans 14-3 at the half.

----------


## oyarde

> Saints losing to the Texans 14-3 at the half.


Texans are the pro football team in Texas . Texas and the Titans will be battling for the division since Luck decided he was a non participant ( not surprising  thats what happens when you draft from the pac 10 )

----------


## oyarde

Saints get in the game with 30 yard TD run from former Viking Latavius Murray . Great football player , I hated to see him go  .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings are four point underdogs at green bay next . Only reason I can see for that is Danke not getting us tickets for the game .

----------


## oyarde

Texans Watson & Hyde are over 100 yards rushing combined . Texans 1st and ten at Saints 16 leading 14 - 10

----------


## oyarde

The football team in Texas 21 Aints 10 .

----------


## oyarde

With 15 minutes to play the Aints have 1st down at Texans 12 trailing 17 -21 .

----------


## oyarde

Texans ball at own 4 about 8 minutes remaining trailing Aints by 3 .

----------


## oyarde

Aints kick a 58 yard FG with time expiring to deny the entire state of texas any respectability  winning 30 - 28 on 27 second half points .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Week 1 of NFL picks was a resounding success.  Ended up going 11-4-1.

----------


## oyarde

> Week 1 of NFL picks was a resounding success.  Ended up going 11-4-1.


i was 4 - 0 in college , including Maryland , IU  and  3 - 0 with the Vikings , Chiefs and Patriots . 7 - 0 all together  . Easy money.

----------


## oyarde

Muh Hoosiers are 15 point underdogs this week with Ohio St  . It would be worse if I was a texan. New Mexico comes to Notre Dame . Great games upcoming ( none involving texas ) Iowa - Iowa St , UCF - stanford .

----------


## tebowlives

> i was 4 - 0 in college , including Maryland , IU  and  3 - 0 with the Vikings , Chiefs and Patriots . 7 - 0 all together  . Easy money.


And 0-4 in Super Bowls. 

Unless you post your picks ahead of time, you ain't squat.

----------


## oyarde

This week I am tempted to take Oklahoma  to cover the spread ( 23 ) . Seems like a lot but most of the others are worse ( Notre Dame etc ) . Tempted also to take the Patriots again , the 19 seems like a lot but the Miami defense looked so bad . Week one tv NFL viewership was up five percent from last year. I like Baltimore ( 13 point favorites ) since it is at baltimore ( not in the desert this time of year ) . I normally avoid large spreads but after so much success week 1 ( easiest picks you ever get in college ball ) I am going to gamble a little .

----------


## oyarde

Teams that nobody thinks can win  such as the Broncos and Jets have a good shot this week to pick up victories if you are a fan . KC looks to be worthy of 7 point favorites over raiders at home . ( This weeks easier pick )

----------


## oyarde

A Vikings win this week could move them to 9/2 odds in Vegas  to win the NFC Championship which is currently where the Rams , Saints and Eagles are .

----------


## oyarde

> And 0-4 in Super Bowls. 
> 
> Unless you post your picks ahead of time, you ain't squat.


O - 4 in Super Bowls  is true  and this years winner could be the patriots .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Teams that nobody thinks can win  such as the Broncos and Jets have a good shot this week to pick up victories if you are a fan . KC looks to be worthy of 7 point favorites over raiders at home .


Broncos do get to play the Bears.  They may have a shot at it.  It looks like a long season for Denver, though.

----------


## oyarde

> Broncos do get to play the Bears.  They may have a shot at it.  It looks like a long season for Denver, though.


Broncos should bring Tebow and tebowlives in as offensive consultants .

----------


## Anti Globalist

> Broncos should bring Tebow and tebowlives in as offensive consultants .


Mike Tomlin would develop PTSD if Tebow came back into the league.  He'll have to relive the memory of losing to him in the playoffs.

----------


## oyarde

> Mike Tomlin would develop PTSD if Tebow came back into the league.  He'll have to relive the memory of losing to him in the playoffs.


Seems worth it . There is that and it would raise tebowlives social credit score to have a denver address .

----------


## Anti Globalist

For Thursdays nights game I'm picking Carolina over Tampa Bay.

----------


## oyarde

> For Thursdays nights game I'm picking Carolina over Tampa Bay.


That seems like a solid pick . Carolina has the better QB , a RB that presents match up problems. In order for Tampa to compete they would need to dominate the trenches . Carolina is a 7 point favorite . In last weeks game Tampa's two big playmakers ( TE & WR )  combined for about 60 yards on 6 catches . Not enough to keep them in a game with Carolina.

----------


## oyarde

Bucs - Pnthers in scoreless first quarter tie weather delay .

----------


## oyarde

Tampa 3 Carolina 3 after 1 quarter  .

----------


## oyarde

Tampa with the 41 yard pass play to big play guy Evans before the Half . 2 minutes still trailing 6 - 3 . First one to 15 may win .

----------


## oyarde

9 1/2 to play Bucs have done what they needed to to stay in this so far.

----------


## oyarde

2 1/2 to go Carolina needs a TD and XP to win. My Son took the under , that is going to pay off .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Carolina lost.  First time I've ever lost two Thursday night games in a row.

----------


## tebowlives

> Teams that nobody thinks can win  such as the Broncos and Jets have a good shot this week to pick up victories if you are a fan . KC looks to be worthy of 7 point favorites over raiders at home . ( This weeks easier pick )


Jets QB is out with mono.

----------


## tebowlives

> Seems worth it . There is that and it would raise tebowlives social credit score to have a denver address .


No way I'd want to live among a bunch of pot smoking fancy dans. "Hey lets go hiking, I saw a bird yesterday.!" 
Plus Elway is Quarterback killer.

----------


## tebowlives

> That seems like a solid pick . Carolina has the better QB , a RB that presents match up problems. In order for Tampa to compete they would need to dominate the trenches . Carolina is a 7 point favorite . In last weeks game Tampa's two big playmakers ( TE & WR )  combined for about 60 yards on 6 catches . Not enough to keep them in a game with Carolina.


Newton has now lost his last 8 starts. Reminds me of Fran Tarkenton in the Super Bowl

----------


## tebowlives

Cowboys over the Redskins. Easy pick. Washingtons #1 2017 pick, LDE Allen is out and their DL doesn't have much depth. Their 2018 #1 pick and starting RB Guice is out but AP All Day is a nice replacement. Starting CB Dunbar is probably out too. Their All Pro LT is still holding out too

Could be a big play day. Dallas has Cooper and Gallup at WRer and Washington has McLaurin.

----------


## oyarde

> No way I'd want to live among a bunch of pot smoking fancy dans. "Hey lets go hiking, I saw a bird yesterday.!" 
> Plus Elway is Quarterback killer.


They also iron boxer shorts I think.

----------


## tebowlives

Voted #35 of the NFLs greatest plays, Tony Dorsetts 99 yard run in a 37-24 win against the hapless Vikings on Monday Night Football. And he did it short 1 player as the FB didn't check in. That's why Danny White was looking around

----------


## tebowlives

*Winners*
Ravens
Cowboys - obvious
Titans
Steelers
Bills
Bengals
Chargers
Packers - of course
Texans
Pats
Chiefs
Saints
Broncos
Falcons
Browns

----------


## oyarde

I am already 1 - 0 with Oklahoma .

----------


## oyarde

> *Winners*
> Ravens
> Cowboys - obvious
> Titans
> Steelers
> Bills
> Bengals
> Chargers
> Packers - of course
> ...


Looks like a solid 8 - 7 .

----------


## oyarde

> Jets QB is out with mono.


Up to 7 weeks they say . Not sure yet if that hurts them .

----------


## Anti Globalist

NFL Week 2 picks (11-4-1 last week)

Carolina>Tampa Bay
Baltimore>Arizona
Washington<Dallas
Tennessee>Indianapolis
Pittsburgh<Seattle
New York Giants<Buffalo
Cincinnati>San Francisco
Detroit<Los Angeles Chargers
Green Bay>Minnesota
Houston>Jacksonville
Miami<New England
Oakland<Kansas City
Los Angeles Rams>New Orleans
Denver<Chicago
Atlanta>Philadelphia
New York Jets<Cleveland

----------


## oyarde

Winners today , I ll go with Eagles ,Vikings , Titans ( with sadness ) ,Texans , Redskins , Ravens , Chargers ,Patriots , Bengals , Broncos , Chiefs , Giants, Jets  and today's toss up is Seachickens at Steelers ( as you can see , there is nothing in there that appears the Cowboys will win the NFC )

----------


## oyarde

Colts on the board early which is good for them.

----------


## tebowlives

Dallas has their hands full after 1st Q looking to go down 7-0. I'm sure there was something wrong with the pre game meal, no doubt a saboteur in the midst.

edit AP All Day from a yard out 7-0 Swamp 
Losing to the QB that the Vikings should have kept.

----------


## tebowlives

> Looks like a solid 8 - 7 .


The Vikings would love to be 8-7 after week 16. Which is what they were last year in their failed season with their expensive new Quarterback.

----------


## tebowlives

I just saw the Packer score lol, I'll be nice

No I wont. I looked up just in time to see the game break showing the 3rd Packer TD. Announcers said it followed a Cousins fumble.

Dallas better turn it around or they'll loose. But at least they wont have half a hundred hung around their neck.

----------


## oyarde

After an embarrassing first quarter with a fumble , a missed FG etc The Vikings trail the packers 21 - 7 , Redskins lead 7 - 0 . Vikings need a stop to stay in this . Colts - Titans tied at 7, Chargers leading Lions 7 -6.

----------


## tebowlives

Cousins turns it over again! Meanwhile a good QB, Dak Prescott, takes off on a 40+ yard run. What a beautiful Sunday in Cowboyland

What a dumb call by the Packers kick the FG points before half and a 17 point lead.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings defense managed three consecutive stops but the offense just turned it over again. After going down 21- 0 they had the ball at own 44 and a chance to go in at Half down just 7 .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings defense gets fourth straight stop .

----------


## oyarde

After a disastrous first quarter , Vikings should still just be down 7 at half , if we had that missed FG it would be a four point game.

----------


## juleswin

> After a disastrous first quarter , Vikings should still just be down 7 at half , if *we* had that missed FG it would be a four point game.


We? you root for the viking? I always thought you supported the Chiefs. Anyway, Cousins is/was having a bad day up until the last couple of plays.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings TD taken off the board several minutes later for offensive pass interference .

----------


## oyarde

> We? you root for the viking? I always thought you supported the Chiefs. Anyway, Cousins is/was having a bad day up until the last couple of plays.


I have been a Vikings fan since the 60's . I follow the Colts too now , but we had no football team here  back in the day.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings hit next FG ending a run of four straight misses in green bay stretching two seasons . I am thinking the Vikings trailed 20 - 7 at the Half in green bay last season .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings trail 21 - 10 at Half , difference of the game basically is the missed FG , the TD taken off the board for replay PI and losing turnover battle 2 to 1 . So the packers have not beaten them they have beaten themselves ,  even after spotting them a 14 - 0 lead they have outplayed them .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings WR Diggs has been getting mugged by the green bay secondary on a regular basis through the first half with nothing called . Be interesting to see what the Viking Off Coord comes up with in the second half . Cousins threw into heavy coverage with two open recievers to the right on the interception and missed a wide open Theilen on a 3rd and 8 , while Diggs dropped a third down catch with a lot of room to run in the first half  so the plays were there just not executed .

----------


## oyarde

Stefon Diggs 45 yard Td catch , Vikings trail by five in a game they should now be leading ( they have four missed points just in kicking game including a 48 yard XP  ) . Need another stop , have stopped green by five consecutive times after falling behind 21 - 0 . Vikings 16 Packers 21 . Last year we trailed 20 - 7 and ended in a 29 - 29 tie due to our missed kicks .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings get the stop , get the ball back trailing by five with 5 1/2 to play in the Third.

----------


## oyarde

Colts & Giants hanging around . 49ers killing Cincy . Dolphins as expected.

----------


## oyarde

Holding on Vikings rookie Bradbury negates Thielen catch pushing Vikings out of FG range , punt . One quarter to play . Trail by five.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings D holds again.

----------


## oyarde

On third and seven Cousins slightly overthrows Diggs on the deep score ball , punt . Twelve minutes to play, trail by five .

----------


## oyarde

Last time green bay blew a 21 point lead was 1983 against the Falcons.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings D holds getting the ball back with 10 to play . Will start at own 40.

----------


## oyarde

Viking move to the packer 8 yard line with ease Cousins throws a pick in the end zone , still trail by five , only  5 to play . Defense needs one more stop.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings D gets the stop, Vikings ball with 4 to play and timeouts . Too many missed opportunities . Outplayed them for three quarters and still do not deserve to win.

----------


## oyarde

Colts , Bills  49ers and Lions win. Patriots cover the spread . Baltimore wins but does not cover . Seachickens beat Steelers by 2 , Houston beats Jacksonville by 1 .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Nice to see the Colts win even though I didn't pick them to.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Currently 7-4 in my picks so far.

----------


## oyarde

> Nice to see the Colts win even though I didn't pick them to.


Yes .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Almost lost that Bears Broncos game.

----------


## oyarde

> Almost lost that Bears Broncos game.


I am shocked the Broncos did not win . The Bears have looked bad for eight straight quarters . The packers have looked bad 7 of the past 8 quarters and the Lions have looked bad eight quarters .  The 49ers are 2 - 0 and the Panthers are 0-2 .

----------


## oyarde

If the Jets and Philly win I could be .500 , lol . Good thing I just bet on three or so. I hit Oklahoma and the Patriots .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> I am shocked the Broncos did not win . The Bears have looked bad for eight straight quarters . The packers have looked bad 7 of the past 8 quarters and the Lions have looked bad eight quarters .  The 49ers are 2 - 0 and the Panthers are 0-2 .


Didn't get to see the game but sounds like a wild finish (including a time-out with less than one quarter of a second left?) and lots of penalties at bad times (aren't they all)?- Garett Bolles had five holding penalties (two declined, one charged to another player). Total ten penalties for 81 yards.  Denver needs to work on fundamentals. At the Packers next week. 

Saints not looking good- guess Brees went out with an injury (throwing hand- first quarter- having it looked at later this week). Ben Roethlisberger  left Steeler's game with an elbow injury.

----------


## oyarde

Eagles 1st & 10 at own 27 trailing by five with 11 min to play.

----------


## tebowlives

anti  11-3
tebow  8-6

oyarde  6-8

----------


## Anti Globalist

Despite the Steelers being 0-2 and many fans calling for Tomlin to be fired, he will still continue to be the coach of that team until hes at least in his late 60s.

----------


## oyarde

I have to say the NFC East and South look much weaker than I expected . The Cowboys may have a shot at winning the East . I imagine the Rams are still favored to win the NFC in Vegas. Patriots and Ravens look like a lock in those divisions, Titans and Texans look not as good as they should . Colts and Vikings still having kicking problems .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Didn't get to see the game but sounds like a wild finish (including a time-out with less than one quarter of a second left?) and lots of penalties at bad times (aren't they all)?- Garett Bolles had five holding penalties (two declined, one charged to another player). Total ten penalties for 81 yards.  Denver needs to work on fundamentals. At the Packers next week. 
> 
> Saints not looking good- guess Brees went out with an injury (throwing hand- first quarter- having it looked at later this week). Ben Roethlisberger  left Steeler's game with an elbow injury.


Brees out at least six weeks and facing surgery.  Big Ben out for the season.

Are the Patriots unstoppable?  Won their first two games a combined 76-3 (granted one was vs Miami- probably the worst team in the league).

----------


## Anti Globalist

I'm gonna be torn what to do if we get a Patriots-Cowboys SB.  I hate both teams with a passion and don't want any of them to win.  I'll have to hope that a natural disaster happens during that game so no one can be determined to be a winner.

----------


## oyarde

> I'm gonna be torn what to do if we get a Patriots-Cowboys SB.  I hate both teams and don't want any of them to win.  I'll have to hope that a natural disaster happens during that game so no one can be determined to be a winner.


Seems reasonable .

----------


## oyarde

Jets D looked pretty good there , finally when the Browns got down to the 5 . Browns 3 Jets get the ball.

----------


## oyarde

Jets D held 'em to about 20  yards that time Browns 6 Jets get the ball.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cleveland getting these field goals is nice, but I'd like to see some TDs from Baker GX Mayfield.

----------


## oyarde

> Cleveland getting these field goals is nice, but I'd like to see some TDs from Baker GX Mayfield.


Browns get bailed out by officials on failed 4th down when Jets D held again . Browns 13 Jets 0 . Jets D has been alright , the offense would have to produce.

----------


## oyarde

Jets third string QB in now due to injury.

----------


## oyarde

Jets hit 45 yd FG Browns 13 Jets 3 . Jets last QB on the roster will be at the helm remainder of the way if I had to guess.

----------


## oyarde

Halftime Brown 16 Jets 3 . Browns come in as 7 point favorites and look like they should never again be 7 point favorites. Jets are going to have to let the third stringer throw the ball.

----------


## oyarde

Other than the Dolphins , maybe . I am not sure there is anyone worse than these two teams .

----------


## oyarde

O n 3rd and 2 and 4th and 2 Jets come up short one yard on Browns 12 yard line after two passes .Then Browns score next play . Browns 23 Jets 3

----------


## acptulsa

It's another good year to be a Chiefs fan.

Is it a coincidence Andy Reed looks so much like Santa Claus?

----------


## oyarde

Jets go on 4th and 3 on Browns 44 , get a one yard pass in .

----------


## oyarde

Browns 23 Jets 3 final . Jets third string and only QB finishes with 200 yards . Browns have Rams and Ravens next and should be moving to 1-3 while the Ravens move to the top of that division.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Ended this week 12-3 in picks.  I'll have my picks for week 3 sometime later this week.

----------


## Anti Globalist

> It's another good year to be a Chiefs fan.
> 
> Is it a coincidence Andy Reed looks so much like Santa Claus?


I thought he looked more like a walrus.  Or a guy who looks at a box of donuts and says "Ohh don't mind if I do".

----------


## Anti Globalist

> Browns 23 Jets 3 final . Jets third string and only QB finishes with 200 yards . Browns have Rams and Ravens next and should be moving to 1-3 while the Ravens move to the top of that division.


They got a pretty tough schedule.  After the Rams and Ravens they play 49ers, Seahawks, and Patriots.  Only game I see them possibly winning against are the 49ers.

----------


## tebowlives

> It's another good year to be a Chiefs fan.
> 
> Is it a coincidence Andy Reed looks so much like Santa Claus?


Of course he is. He delivers the goods in December. A quick glance at December regular season games 18-7 with KC and 38-20 with Philly in December

----------


## tebowlives

> Browns 23 Jets 3 final . Jets third string and only QB finishes with 200 yards . Browns have Rams and Ravens next and should be moving to 1-3 while the Ravens move to the top of that division.


The 0-2 Jets have it worse. They'll be facing NE twice, Philly, and the eventual NFC champs Dallas in their next 4 games using a backup QB. 0-6 is on their horizon.

----------


## Anti Globalist

> The 0-2 Jets have it worse. They'll be facing NE twice, Philly, and the eventual NFC champs Dallas in their next 4 games using a backup QB. 0-6 is on their horizon.


My brother said the same thing as soon as he saw their schedule.

----------


## tebowlives

Eli benched. The Saints should trade for him

----------


## Anti Globalist

Eli should just retire.  Hes pretty much playing for money at this point.  No shot whatsoever of getting another title.

----------


## tebowlives

Titans at Jaguars
Lions at Eagles
Falcons at Colts
Jets at Patriots
Bengals at  Bills
Ravens at  Chiefs
Dolphins at   Cowboys
Raiders at   Vikings
Broncos at Packers
Panthers at Cardinals
Giants at Buccaneers
Saints at Seahawks
Steelers at 49ers
Texans at Chargers
Rams at Browns
Bears at Redskins

Anti G stands alone with the most corrected picks in week 2. He gets the win. We know who to gun for.

----------


## tebowlives

Titans 
Eagles
Falcons
Patriots
Bills
Chiefs
Cowboys
Vikings
Packers
Cardinals
Buccaneers
Seahawks
49ers
Chargers
Rams
Bears

----------


## oyarde

I like the  Eagles , Pats , Bills , Chiefs , Cowboys , Vikings , Packers , Cardinals , Seachickens , Chargers , Rams, Bucs and Redskins

----------


## oyarde

Jets and Dolphins should be able to avoid 0 - 16 by playing ea other twice .

----------


## tebowlives

> I like the  Eagles , Pats , Bills , Chiefs , Cowboys , Vikings , Packers , Cardinals , Seachickens , Chargers , Rams, Bucs and Redskins


missing
Titans at Jaguars
Falcons at Colts
Steelers at 49ers

----------


## tebowlives

> Eli should just retire.  Hes pretty much playing for money at this point.  No shot whatsoever of getting another title.


Unrestricted free agent for 2020. Denver had luck with a Manning before.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Unrestricted free agent for 2020. Denver had luck with a Manning before.


Denver just needs to be more patient.  They dump their QB and/or coaches every year (four of the last five anyways).  You need to develop consistency. More depth on the offensive and defensive lines would help too.  Can't win if you can't give the QB time to do his job or make holes for the RBs.  Elway should know that.  Problem is they want to win right away and it rarely happens that way.   (Denver's defense also has zero sacks and zero forced turnovers in their first two games- the offense has been sacked six times already)

----------


## Anti Globalist

The title of this thread should be turned to "NFL 2019-2020 season thread".

----------


## tebowlives

> The title of this thread should be turned to "NFL 2019-2020 season thread".


My first choice was "The road to the Super Bowl goes through Dallas" but that came across as arrogant.

----------


## oyarde

> missing
> Titans at Jaguars
> Falcons at Colts
> Steelers at 49ers


Jags , Colts , Niners

----------


## oyarde

Saints are a real question . Weak division so they could still win it without Brees . They even have another real QB in Bridgewater but everyone knows the coaches favorite is the other guy who sucks .

----------


## oyarde

For any real football fans we have upcoming Air Force - Boise State  , Michigan - Wisconsin  , Wash - BYU  , Notre Dame - Georgia  , UCF - Pitt should be good . My Hoosiers need to string the next three together I think to be successful . That would get them to 5 - 1 before they have to see Penn St and Michigan in Nov. . I think if we get the 5 - 1 start and win the closing game we can do 7 - 5 or better.

----------


## oyarde

Jags need one more three & out and one more TD and this thing would be tough to lose.

----------


## tebowlives

> For any real football fans we have upcoming Air Force - Boise State  , Michigan - Wisconsin  , Wash - BYU  , Notre Dame - Georgia  , UCF - Pitt should be good . My Hoosiers need to string the next three together I think to be successful . That would get them to 5 - 1 before they have to see Penn St and Michigan in Nov. . I think if we get the 5 - 1 start and win the closing game we can do 7 - 5 or better.


This thread is for men football, not boys club football.

----------


## oyarde

> This thread is for men football, not boys club football.


Is that how you are describing the Titans ?

----------


## tebowlives

> Is that how you are describing the Titans ?


According to Greek mythology, the Titans were greater even than the gods. They ruled their universe with absolute power.

----------


## oyarde

> According to Greek mythology, the Titans were greater even than the gods. They ruled their universe with absolute power.


Sounds like a far cry from the cellar of the AFC South.

----------


## euphemia

I know the Titans are not playing very well, but I would love to grandma shame Jack Buck and Troy Aikman.  Bad show, guys.  

It is not TJ Sharpe. It is Tajae Sharpe.  Pronounced Tah-Jay.

----------


## oyarde

> I know the Titans are not playing very well, but I would love to grandma shame Jack Buck and Troy Aikman.  Bad show, guys.  
> 
> It is not TJ Sharpe. It is Tajae Sharpe.  Pronounce Tah-Jay.


I think they call him TJ over on yahoo sports , they probably got it from Buck.

----------


## euphemia

> I think they call him TJ over on yahoo sports , they probably got it from Buck.


Should be a fine every time they say it wrong.

----------


## Anti Globalist

NFL week 3 picks (12-3 last week)

Jacksonville>Tennesse
Buffalo<Cincinnati
Philadelphia>Detroit
New England>New York Jets
Minnesota>Oakland
Kansas City>Baltimore
Indianapolis<Atlanta
Green Bay>Denver
Dallas>Miami
Tampa Bay>New York Giants
Arizona>Carolina
San Francisco>Pittsburgh
Seattle>New Orleans
Los Angeles Chargers>Houston
Cleveland<Los Angeles Rams
Washington<Chicago

----------


## Anti Globalist

Minshew needs to get rid of that terrible mustache.  Hes 23 but looks 20 years older with it.

----------


## tebowlives

> NFL week 3 picks (12-3 last week)
> 
> Jacksonville>Tennesse
> Buffalo<Cincinnati
> Philadelphia>Detroit
> New England>New York Jets
> Minnesota>Oakland
> Kansas City>Baltimore
> Indianapolis<Atlanta
> ...


You don't get Jacksonville after the fact
sincerely,
the league office

oyarde is 1 up

here are the games with the different picks
*tebow*
*oyarde*
*Anti G*

Falcons
Colts
Falcons

Bills
Bills
Bengals

Bears
Redskins
Bears


The Falcons, Bears and the Bills have to win or tebow comes up short. Anti G needs 2 of the 3 for a chance at a tie. All 3 he wins. Oyade needs just 2 to clinch.

----------


## oyarde

> Minshew needs to get rid of that terrible mustache.  Hes 23 but looks 20 years older with it.


He just needs to grow it longer and go with the Rollie Fingers style.

----------


## oyarde

> You don't get Jacksonville after the fact
> sincerely,
> the league office
> 
> oyarde is 1 up
> 
> here are the games with the different picks
> *tebow*
> *oyarde*
> ...


I'm feeling lucky .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Patriots release Antonio Brown.  I predict Josh Gordon will also fail another drug test within the next couple weeks.  Not like it matters.  Patriots will still make it to the SB.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Every other QB in the NFCE is as bad as Dak, except what's his name for Phillly.,

But then Dallas has the best offensive line and the best RB in the NFL, and a pretty solid D. 

Dallas might well win the division and perhaps more, but for Dallas fans that doesn't mean much. 

This isn't Cleveland; we have standards. 

If they don't at least make it to the SB it's a failed season. 

...and they won't so long as this RB named Dak is playing QB.

----------


## tebowlives

> Every other QB in the NFCE is as bad as Dak, except what's his name for Phillly.,
> 
> But then Dallas has the best offensive line and the best RB in the NFL, and a pretty solid D. 
> 
> Dallas might well win the division and perhaps more, but for Dallas fans that doesn't mean much. 
> 
> This isn't Cleveland; we have standards. 
> 
> If they don't at least make it to the SB it's a failed season. 
> ...


So far he's #1 in completion % ,TDs, Yds per att, and QB rating.

Better pay the man quick. If Cousins can get 28 mil for 3 years guaranteed, then Dak should easily get 35 mil. It would be more but Cousins is over paid after all.

----------


## oyarde

Second quarter scores , Vikings 21 raiders 0 , Colts 10 falcons 0 , Dallas barely holding onto a lead against miami. Colts inside the ten.

----------


## oyarde

2 min to half Colts ball leading 13 - 3 , Buffalo 11 Cincy 0 ,due to missed Miami FG on opening drive cowboys lead 10 - 6 , Pats 20 Jets 0 , Vikings 21 raiders 7 , KC 20 baltimore 6 .

----------


## oyarde

After 30 plays ea Miami has outgained dallas 173 - 165 .

----------


## oyarde

Raiders have three linebackers remaining for the second half . Vikings 90 rushing yards in first half . Colts at falcons five . Green bay leading Denver by 7 on a score from a Flacco fumble inside own 10 . Lions leading Philly 20 - 10 .

----------


## oyarde

Colts 20 falcons 3 .

----------


## tebowlives

> After 30 plays ea Miami has outgained dallas 173 - 165 .


Last I checked the game is decided by points, not yards. 

How many drops can the Miami receivers have in 1 game?

----------


## oyarde

Joe Kapp and Bud Grant  at the Vikings game today .  Not sure why Danke did not offer to take me.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings pretty well played a base defense of nickel with Hughes as the extra CB in the first half and only gave up 28 yards rushing . We'll take it .

----------


## Anti Globalist

I need to stop sleeping on the Colts.  I picked them to lose all their games so far and it looks like their going to win against Atlanta.

----------


## tebowlives

> Joe Kapp and Bud Grant  at the Vikings game today .  Not sure why Danke did not offer to take me.


A shame they will never live to see a Viking team win it. They should both go back to Canada.

----------


## oyarde

Third qrtr score Vikings 28 raiders 7 Colts ball leading falcons 20 - 10 . Dolphins @ own 40 trying to get into the game , trailing by 11 after a missed FG and a fumble on the cowboy 4 .

----------


## Anti Globalist

T.Y Hilton is out the rest of game due to a quad injury.

----------


## oyarde

> A shame they will never live to see a Viking team win it. They should both go back to Canada.


This could be the year.

----------


## oyarde

> I need to stop sleeping on the Colts.  I picked them to lose all their games so far and it looks like their going to win against Atlanta.


Looks like I might miss the detroit game , but I feel good about the Colts today.

----------


## oyarde

Denver still alive trailing 16 - 24 after missed xp

----------


## oyarde

Cook becomes first NFL player with 100 yards rushing and a TD in first three games of season since D. Murray in 2014

----------


## oyarde

Vikings have one active WR other than Diggs & Thielen with Beebe being injured .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings hit 50 yard FG lead 31 - 7 . If we can hit five consecutive kicks we are pretty unstoppable . 14:55 to play , raiders can expect some running from Mattison and Boone rest of the way behind our backup Off Guard.

----------


## tebowlives

> Vikings hit 50 yard FG lead 31 - 7 . If we can hit five consecutive kicks we are pretty unstoppable . 14:55 to play , raiders can expect some running from Mattison rest of the way behind our backup Off Guard.


Cousins brings his A game against C- teams. Kudos.
Falcons only down by 3.
Dallas running away with the game as Dak shows patience this half.

----------


## oyarde

Colts ball 13:51 to play with the lead .

----------


## oyarde

Colts 1st & 10 at midfield.

----------


## oyarde

Eagles ball trail by 10 with 14 to play.

----------


## oyarde

Raider kicker who Vikings cut last year after he missed three kicks at packers in 29 - 29 tie misses FG . I think that is his second miss since we cut him , he had hit 17 consecutive kicks.

----------


## oyarde

Colts 27 falcons 17

----------


## oyarde

Vikings hit 213 rushing yards on this drive to raider 4 .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings 34 raiders 7 . Vikings have no fourth quarter pass attempts at home this season.

----------


## oyarde

Big Bengal comeback , tied@ 14 . Philly @ detroit two with 7 to play.

----------


## oyarde

Philly trails by three .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings give up first 100 yard reciever at US Bank stadium ( raiders TE ) but win 34 - 14 . Go to Soldier  next week for another win .

----------


## oyarde

Philly ball 3 1/2 to play . Trail by three .

----------


## oyarde

2 min warning , Colts @ falcon 30 with the lead . Go Colts !

----------


## oyarde

Buffalo trails by 3 with 5 to play.

----------


## tebowlives

Bought and paid for refs steal the game from Atlanta, 16 penalties.

----------


## oyarde

Colts win drive the ball length of the field and kill the clock . Vikings punt twice , never break a sweat , Cousins 112 qb rating .

----------


## oyarde

Looks like I can go 15 - 1 .

----------


## oyarde

That AFC playoff picture looks too easy to predict .  Probably only about  6 or 7 teams to compete for 6 spots . Rest are awful.

----------


## tebowlives

oyade 8
tebow 6
Anti G 5

Just playing out the string in Week 3. Only 1 game left with different picks. Two words I didn't think I'd post "oyarde wins".

----------


## oyarde

I'd be 9 - 0 right now if it was not for philly.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Saquon Barkley out due to ankle injury.  Not sure if he'll be inactive for the rest of the game.

----------


## oyarde

> Saquon Barkley out due to ankle injury.  Not sure if he'll be inactive for the rest of the game.


Jones will throw a 75 yard TD

----------


## oyarde

In 19 games as a Viking Cousins is 462 completions on 669 attempts ( 69 % ) 33 Td's and 12 Int's with six lost fumbles and two rushing TD's.

----------


## oyarde

Looking like I am going to miss the cardinals and Seachickens . Cardinals should have stuck with Bradford .

----------


## tebowlives

> Looking like I am going to miss the cardinals and Seachickens . Cardinals should have stuck with Bradford .


Minnesota should have too.




> In 19 games as a Viking Cousins is 462 completions on 669 attempts ( 69 % ) 33 Td's and 12 Int's with six lost fumbles and two rushing TD's.


And is 9-8-1 as a starter. Keenum was 11-3

----------


## oyarde

> Minnesota should have too.
> 
> 
> And is 9-8-1 as a starter. Keenum was 11-3


Once Cousins  leads them to the NFC victory this year it will be good . Today is my gleeful revenge for superbowl XI .

----------


## oyarde

Bridgewater is too much for the Seachickens.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> So far he's #1 in completion % ,TDs, Yds per att, and QB rating.
> 
> Better pay the man quick. If Cousins can get 28 mil for 3 years guaranteed, then Dak should easily get 35 mil. It would be more but Cousins is over paid after all.


Those stats don't tell the whole story.

I'll admit, he's been better this season so far, but he's fundamentally not a good passer.

...it pains me like a knife in the gut to say this about Dallas, but I want long-term success. 

...and that means not paying this character franchise money.

----------


## oyarde

Watching this Browns - Rams game I am thinking Packers and  Vikings are the teams to beat in the NFC . Rams O line  looks suspect . Browns are not very good .

----------


## oyarde

Watching this Browns - Rams game I am thinking Packers and  Vikings are the teams to beat in the NFC . Rams O line  looks suspect . Browns are not very good .

----------


## tebowlives

> Those stats don't tell the whole story.
> 
> I'll admit, he's been better this season so far, but he's fundamentally not a good passer.
> 
> ...it pains me like a knife in the gut to say this about Dallas, but I want long-term success. 
> 
> ...and that means not paying this character franchise money.


What he is asking for is too much imo. When you pay 1 player a ton of money it makes it harder to build around that player. Look at poor Minnesota paying all that money to Cousins when they were much better under the much lower paid Case Keenum.

----------


## tebowlives

> Once Cousins  lead them to the NFC victory this year it will be good . Today is my gleeful revenge for superbowl XI .


Since quite a few of the posters on here weren't alive when Minnesota last made the Super Bowl that was way back in 1976. A week 3 victory over a bad team equals a Super Bowl? You're reaching a lot more than a Viking receiver does for one Of Cousins ducks.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Unbeaten Teams after Week #3:

San Francisco 49ers
LA Rams
Detroit Lions (they do have one tie)
Green Bay Packers
Dallas Cowboys
Kansas City Chiefs
New England Patriots
Buffalo Bills

Teams looking for their first win:

Arizona Cardinals (they do have one tie)
Washington Redskins (play the Bears tonight)
Denver Broncos
Miami Dolphins
New York Jets
Cincinnati Bengals
Pittsburgh Steelers

Steelers probably being the biggest shock to see on this list- even without Big Ben. Two of their losses were to unbeaten teams though, the 49ers and the Patriots.  Denver still has zero sacks and zero forced turnovers through three games.  They get to try again vs Jacksonville this week.  AFC has only six teams with winning records out of 16 teams.

----------


## oyarde

> Unbeaten Teams after Week #3:
> 
> San Francisco 49ers
> LA Rams
> Detroit Lions (they do have one tie)
> Green Bay Packers
> Dallas Cowboys
> Kansas City Chiefs
> New England Patriots
> ...


That Rams O line may not hold up in the playoffs , Detroit will not make the playoffs unless all wild card teams come from that division . From that list then there are two contenders my Vikings have to beat out  the packers and cowboys . Afc is down to about 6 or 7 teams even capable of finishing .500 or better , there are your playoff teams and only KC and Pats are contenders to win the AFC.

----------


## oyarde

> Unbeaten Teams after Week #3:
> 
> San Francisco 49ers
> LA Rams
> Detroit Lions (they do have one tie)
> Green Bay Packers
> Dallas Cowboys
> Kansas City Chiefs
> New England Patriots
> ...


That Rams O line may not hold up in the playoffs , Detroit will not make the playoffs unless all wild card teams come from that division . From that list then there are two contenders my Vikings have to beat out  the packers and cowboys . Afc is down to about 6 or 7 teams even capable of finishing .500 or better , there are your playoff teams and only KC and Pats are contenders to win the AFC. Although the improvement of Baltimore is most impressive.

----------


## oyarde

The Redskins first half performance is an embarrassment .  They should refund the local fans .

----------


## tebowlives

> The Redskins first half performance is an embarrassment .  They should refund the local fans .


The final numbers
oyarde 10-6
tebow 9-7 <<<( the cream....see below)
Anti G 8-7

oyarde barely wins
So thats 1 win for oyarde and 1 win for Anti G
the cream will rise to the top

----------


## oyarde

Last time Redskins won on MNF the QB was RG3 . Tebowlives was probably there wearing a Billy Kilmer or Sonny Jerguson jersey .

----------


## tebowlives

> Last time Redskins won on MNF the QB was RG3 . Tebowlives was probably there wearing a Billy Kilmer or Sonny Jerguson jersey .


Jerguson? Good call on your part picking the Skins for this Monday Night game. They were almost in it.

----------


## Anti Globalist

NFL week 4 picks:

Green Bay>Philadelphia
Atlanta>Tennesse
Miami<Los Angeles Chargers
Indianapolis>Oakland
Houston>Carolina
Detroit<Kansas City
Baltimore>Cleveland
Buffalo<New England
Los Angeles Rams>Tampa Bay
Arizona<Seattle
Chicago>Minnesota
Denver>Jacksonville
New Orleans>Dallas
Pittsburgh<Cincinnati

----------


## oyarde

> NFL week 4 picks:
> 
> Green Bay>Philadelphia
> Atlanta>Tennesse
> Miami<Los Angeles Chargers
> Indianapolis>Oakland
> Houston>Carolina
> Detroit<Kansas City
> Baltimore>Cleveland
> ...


I'm going with Packers , Falcons , Chargers , Colts , KC , Baltimore , Rams , Seachickens ,Vikings , Jags , Cincy, Saints  and Houston.

----------


## acptulsa

Philadelphia beats Green Bay
Tennesse beats Atlanta
Chargers beat Miami
Indianapolis beats Oakland
Houston beats Carolina
Kansas City remains undefeated
Baltimore beats Cleveland
New England wins, but gives up an offensive touchdown
Rams beat Tampa Bay
Seattle beats Arizona
Chicago squeaks by Minnesota
Jacksonville beats Denver
Dallas _might_ beat New Orleans
Cincinnati beats Pittsburgh
New York loses

----------


## Todd

> Nope
> 
> Dallas is one of the most talented teams in the NFL, except at QB.
> 
> They're going nowhere till they get rid of that joker.
> 
> ...says lifelong Dallas fan.


This hasn't aged well ^

And I hate the Cowboys.  Still hanging with my prediction they miss the playoffs but if the Eagles collapse and somebody has to win it, I guess the Cowboys will slip in.  3-0 is a pretty good statistical chance of making the Playoffs.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Dallas is only 3-0 because they played terrible teams.  New Orleans will be their real first challenge even without Drew Brees.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings bring back WR Treadwell to replace the injured Beebe . I think Beebe will not be a factor the remainder of the season with ankle lig injury . I think this is a good move as Treadwell knows the playbook , he will be the 4th WR and the Vikings have not been running many sets with more than 1 or 2.

----------


## tebowlives

> Vikings bring back WR Treadwell to replace the injured Beebe . I think Beebe will not be a factor the remainder of the season with ankle lig injury . I think this is a good move as Treadwell knows the playbook , he will be the 4th WR and the Vikings have not been running many sets with more than 1 or 2.


There are mostly in at least a 2 WRer set.  They go 3 wide about 25% of the time
Thielan, Diggs, Rudolph, and Cook are what makes that offense go. Not some bench warmer. Special teams is where he'll be missed.

----------


## tebowlives

Week 4 games get your picks in

Eagles   at     Packers
Titans at Falcons
Chargers at Dolphins
Redskins at Giants
Patriots at Bills
Browns at Ravens
Chiefs at Lions
Raiders at Colts
Panthers at Texans
Buccaneers at Rams
Seahawks at Cardinals
Vikings at Bears
Jaguars at Broncos
Cowboys at Saints
Bengals at Steelers

We're going to try something new this week. Only games that have not been played can be listed. There will be no hand holding so if you forget to pick some games, well that's just too bad.
I would suggest using my list, deleting the losing team. Just a reminder, in America, the losing team is based on the score and not on yards.

----------


## tebowlives

Packers
Falcons
Chargers
Giants
Patriots
Ravens
Chiefs
Colts
Texans
Rams
Seahawks
Vikings (the Bears are the better team but they are banged up)
Broncos
Cowboys
Steelers

----------


## tebowlives

> Dallas is only 3-0 because they played terrible teams.  New Orleans will be their real first challenge even without Drew Brees.


The only problem with going into New Orleans is having to deal with those unshaven, inbred mongrels who crawl out of their sewer homes. "Hey lets go dance at a funeral and get something blackened because we are too unimaginative to cook any other way".

----------


## Anti Globalist

Patrick Mahomes is gonna be on the cover for Madden 2020.  Chiefs fans better hope he doesn't fall victim to the Madden Curse.

----------


## oyarde

> Week 4 games get your picks in
> 
> Eagles   at     Packers
> Titans at Falcons
> Chargers at Dolphins
> Redskins at Giants
> Patriots at Bills
> Browns at Ravens
> Chiefs at Lions
> ...


Anti G  , ACP Tulsa Indian territory and I already put ours in.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Decided to pick New Orleans to win against Dallas.  Not changing my pick for the Baltimore Cleveland game.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Patrick Mahomes is gonna be on the cover for Madden 2020.  Chiefs fans better hope he doesn't fall victim to the Madden Curse.


Tom Brady avoided it. Won the Super Bowl.

----------


## tebowlives

> Anti G  , ACP Tulsa Indian territory and I already put ours in.


In the future we will go with the central authority. Here is what we have so far. Everyone try and not laugh at the 2 gomers especially the one who made the same mistake 2 weeks in a row. I wonder if they will figure it out? Neither one will ever win again. I guarantee it.

*tebow*
*Anti G*
*oyarde*
*acptulsa*

Packers
Packers
Packers
Eagles

Falcons
Falcons
Falcons
Titans

Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers

Giants


Redskins

Patriots
Patriots

Patriots

Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts

Texans
Texans
Texans
Texans

Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams

Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks

Vikings
Bears
Vikings
Bears

Broncos
Broncos
Jaguars
Jaguars

Cowboys
Saints
Saints
Cowboys

Steelers
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals



*Standings*
Anti G 1
oyarde 1

no one else is worthy

----------


## oyarde

> In the future we will go with the central authority. Here is what we have so far. Everyone try and not laugh at the 2 gomers especially the one who made the same mistake 2 weeks in a row. I wonder if they will figure it out? Neither one will ever win again. I guarantee it.
> 
> *tebow*
> *Anti G*
> *oyarde*
> *acptulsa*
> 
> Packers
> Packers
> ...


Are the Pats at Buffalo ? No way I would pick against them at home .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Are the Pats at Buffalo ? No way I would pick against them at home .


At Buffalo.  Brady hasn't practiced much this week (does he need to)- calf injury. 




> "Football is a contact sport. I wouldn't say I'm a spring chicken anymore. I'm trying to just feel as great as I can and we'll see how it goes tomorrow. But I feel pretty good."


https://www.espn.com/nfl/team/_/name...gland-patriots

----------


## oyarde

> At Buffalo.  Brady hasn't practiced much this week (does he need to)- calf injury. 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.espn.com/nfl/team/_/name...gland-patriots


That means he feels great .

----------


## oyarde

I am leaning towards a tie for Redskins - Giants  and Bills to cover the spread ( 8 ) but I'll think about it .

----------


## oyarde

> In the future we will go with the central authority. Here is what we have so far. Everyone try and not laugh at the 2 gomers especially the one who made the same mistake 2 weeks in a row. I wonder if they will figure it out? Neither one will ever win again. I guarantee it.
> 
> *tebow*
> *Anti G*
> *oyarde*
> *acptulsa*
> 
> Packers
> Packers
> ...


Not win again ? You must be alluding to the fact that Anti G is not yet convinced the cowboys will win the NFC.

----------


## tebowlives

> I am leaning towards a tie for Redskins - Giants  and Bills to cover the spread ( 8 ) but I'll think about it .


You have til Sunday. oyarde is on the clock.

----------


## oyarde

> You have til Sunday. oyarde is on the clock.


I have discussed it over coffee with my Rip Hawkins pro bowl bobblehead ( #58 ) and am going with the patriots to win, bills cover  and Giants by 1 ( and the over of 49 ). For those of you who don't know Rip was the Vikings starting MLB for his entire career from 1961 - 1965, 70 games , 69 starts , 12 interceptions , 232 return yardage on interceptions , three touchdowns , a Safety, four fumble recoveries with 25 return yards. They did not record sacks , forced fumbles or tackles for loss.

----------


## tebowlives

*tebow*
*Anti G*
*oyarde*
*acptulsa*

Packers
Packers
Packers
Eagles

Falcons
Falcons
Falcons
Titans

Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers

Giants

Giants
Redskins

Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots

Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts

Texans
Texans
Texans
Texans

Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams

Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks

Vikings
Bears
Vikings
Bears

Broncos
Broncos
Jaguars
Jaguars

Cowboys
Saints
Saints
Cowboys

Steelers
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals



Now that one person has accomplished in 2 tries, what others have done in 1 try, here are the updated picks. Only one person who doesn't follow directions is left.

----------


## oyarde

> *tebow*
> *Anti G*
> *oyarde*
> *acptulsa*
> 
> Packers
> Packers
> Packers
> Eagles
> ...


I can offer to loan Anti G my 1964 Dutchman  ( Norm Van Brocklin ) bobblehead . I was excited we won our last three that season and rushed for 387 in the last two

----------


## Anti Globalist

> Not win again ? You must be alluding to the fact that Anti G is not yet convinced the cowboys will win the NFC.


I do think the Cowboys will win the NFC even though I wish they would lose all their games from here on out.

----------


## oyarde

> I do think the Cowboys will win the NFC even though I wish they would lose all their games from here on out.


I'll have to check with Jerry Burns ( Vikings Offensive Coord 1968 -1985 ) and see what we can do to prevent that .

----------


## tebowlives

> I can offer to loan Anti G my 1964 Dutchman  ( Norm Van Brocklin ) bobblehead . I was excited we won our last three that season and rushed for 387 in the last two


It's not a Van Brocklin bobble head it's just Rat Fink painted purple.

----------


## oyarde

I am not sure what to go with Sunday , my game worn 1979 Chuck Foreman ( 44 ) jersey or my Bridgewater # 5 Vikings jersey.

----------


## tebowlives

early precincts results 7% reporting

*tebow*
*Anti G*
*oyarde*
*acptulsa*
winner

Packers
Packers
Packers
Eagles
Eagles

0-1
0-1
0-1
1-0





refs cheated Green Bay

----------


## tebowlives

> I am not sure what to go with Sunday , my game worn 1979 Chuck Foreman ( 44 ) jersey or my Bridgewater # 5 Vikings jersey.


Bridgewater leads them to 11-5, he gets hurt and those ungrateful bastards in the Viking front office crap on his head and give up on him.

----------


## oyarde

> early precincts results 7% reporting
> 
> *tebow*
> *Anti G*
> *oyarde*
> *acptulsa*
> winner
> 
> Packers
> ...


Love a packers loss . Go Vikings !!

----------


## oyarde

Dolphins have first lead of the season after missing a chance last week by missing FG on opening drive , up 7 - 3 on Chargers.

----------


## oyarde

Twenty to half Redskins - Giants scoreless . Atl - Tenn tied @ 7, Det leading KC 3 - 0 .

----------


## oyarde

7 1/2 to Half .Colts trail raiders 21 - 10 after spotting them a 14 - 0 first quarter lead . Browns - Ravens tied @ 7 , Dolphins - Chargers tied @ 10, NE leading 13 - 0 .

----------


## oyarde

Colts 1st & 10 at Raider 38 with 6 1/2 to Half .

----------


## oyarde

Colts at raider 40 with 1 1/2 to Half . Colts five first half drops and counting .

----------


## oyarde

Tenn leading Atl  big at Half 24 - 7, Giants leading 17 - 3 at half , Cleveland up by 3 at half , KC & Det tied @ half , Carolina and Chargers both up by 7 , Bills trail by 10 .

----------


## oyarde

Colts beating themselves in that first half , six drives inside the raider 40 that resulted in a WR lost fumble , a missed 57 yd FG and just ten points with five drops . Trail by 11 at Half.

----------


## oyarde

Colts back at raider 39 again . Have to have 7 here to cut it to 7 with 7 to play .

----------


## oyarde

Colts make it a game for the first time with 5 1/2 to play . 14 play 90 yard drive converting 4th & 2 deep in own territory . Still a game if Def can get a stop.

----------


## oyarde

Buffalo 2nd down on NE 10 trailing by 6 . Tenn in control over Atl leading two Td's with the ball and 5 to play .

----------


## oyarde

Redskins Gruden probably fired after today . Chargers over Dolphins 30 - 10 with  2 to play .  Redskins trail 24 - 3 with 2 to play , Baltimore will be getting ball trailing by 15 with 5 to play .

----------


## oyarde

Big 3rd and 4 with four to play in Indy..... Colts hold , will get the ball back with over 2 to play

----------


## oyarde

Great game today by Colts J Sheard , Hines and Brisett  to keep them in it here until the end . Everyone else needs to run laps. Losing to the raiders , how embarrassing . Onside kick coming , down 7 with 1:10 to play .

----------


## oyarde

Bills trailing by 6 will get the ball back with 3 to play . KC trails by 3 with the ball 2 to play .

----------


## tebowlives

*tebow*
*Anti G*
*oyarde*
*acptulsa*
*winner*

Packers
Packers
Packers
Eagles
Eagles

Falcons
Falcons
Falcons
Titans
Titans

Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers

Giants

Giants
Redskins
Giants

Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots

Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Browns

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts
Raiders

Texans
Texans
Texans
Texans
Panthers

+4
+3
+4
+5


Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams


Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks


Vikings
Bears
Vikings
Bears


Broncos
Broncos
Jaguars
Jaguars


Cowboys
Saints
Saints
Cowboys


Steelers
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals




Everyone is still in it although the reason Anti G is in last is because he doesn't pay attention when the central authority of "The Cowboys Will Win the NFC Thread Pickem Contest" speaks

----------


## juleswin

> *tebow*
> *Anti G*
> *oyarde*
> *acptulsa*
> *winner*
> 
> Packers
> Packers
> Packers
> ...


Someone picked the skins to beat the Giants? what the hell?

----------


## oyarde

Cousins overthrows the wide open TD to Thielen at midfield .

----------


## oyarde

> Someone picked the skins to beat the Giants? what the hell?


Same guy who knew the Titans would beat up the rotten dirty birds.

----------


## juleswin

> Same guy who knew the Titans would beat up the rotten dirty birds.


 Pretty bad teams, Atlanta has no defense and Titans have a quarter back who is ready to take a Hawaii vacation. That game is a toss up.

----------


## juleswin

QB controversy in Chicago? I hope so. Mitch T is godawful.

----------


## oyarde

> QB controversy in Chicago? I hope so. Mitch T is godawful.


Trubisky out for the game . That hurts only the Vikings .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings need a third down stop here .

----------


## juleswin

> Trubisky out for the game . That hurts only the Vikings .


Lol, that's a good one. Chase Daniel used to be the back up for the Chiefs. He was amazing when he played for the Mizzou Tigers, its unfortunate he was never given a chance to start for a team. Nice pick up for Chicago.

----------


## acptulsa

Chiefs 34 Lions 30

What.

A.

GAME!

Five lead changes in the second half.  Five turnover fumbles in the second half.  Kelsey makes a catch and instantly laterals to Shady McCoy.  OMFG!

----------


## oyarde

Get the stop even though bears get away with an obvious pick set on defender there.

----------


## oyarde

Bears defense holding every play now.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings drive from own five , throw from Bears 44 to bears 20 where Diggs fumbles . Vikings ruled for roughing Daniels next play on phantom penalty. Bears at own 35. Vikings D forced two fumbles on first drive chicago scored on , one reversed one called back by penalty. Vikings no pass rush , Cousins looks out of synch , I 'd let him go two minute drill rest of the way.Last 20 minutes see if they can get in it .

----------


## oyarde

Tampa putting it on the Rams defense .

----------


## acptulsa

> Tampa putting it on the Rams defense .


Buccing the odds!

We may have been wrong about the Jags.  Zippy should be pleased.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Buccing the odds!
> 
> *We may have been wrong about the Jags.  Zippy should be pleased*.


Don't get too excited  yet.  This is Denver. Broncos were moving down the field near the end of the first half looking to add to a 17- 3 lead.  Threw an interception.  Jacksonville drives for a touchdown but offensive penalty took that off the scoreboard.  Settled for a field goal. 17-6.  Jacksonville gets TD to start second half. 17-13. Denver- three and out. Jags quickly down to inside Denver's 20 yardline. Jags only had 55 yards in the game with about two minutes left in the half. Touchdown Jacksonville. 20- 17. Jags now have 300 yards in offense.

Four straight incomplete passes (a first down via penalty) and punting again.

Denver did finally get their first sack of the season- four so far actually.  Zero forced fumbles on the season.

----------


## oyarde

Pats win but do not cover as I expected . Looks like Tampa and Seattle have things well in hand .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings had to have that two point conversion and failed . I gotta say , I did not like the play call there . Vikings out of timeouts will get the ball back with 2 1/2 to play but down 16 - 6 instead of 16 - 8 .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Denver's last chance?  Jags added a field goal- lead by six with three minutes. Twenty unanswered points. Broncos have only one timeout left.

Just two plays got them down to the Jacksonville 32 at the two minute warning. Fournette of Jacksonville has 220 yards rushing vs the Broncos.

Touchdown Denver!  Jags still have a minute and a half. 24-23.

Jacksonville quickly inside the 30 of Denver needing just a field goal to take the lead. Still a minute left. First and goal at the ten. Offensive holding moves it back to the 20. 45 seconds.  Denver uses final time out. Run up the middle to the 15- let time run down to four seconds. Kickj is good.  Final 26-24.  Denver once again snatches defeat from the jaws of victory to keep their record perfect at 0-4.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> This hasn't aged well ^
> 
> And I hate the Cowboys.  Still hanging with my prediction they miss the playoffs but if the Eagles collapse and somebody has to win it, I guess the Cowboys will slip in.  3-0 is a pretty good statistical chance of making the Playoffs.


The first three opponents (Giants, Redskins, Dolphins) were not great.

The Saint tonight should have been a good test, but Brees is out because of injury, so...

I'm happy that Dallas is doing well, mind you, but a couple good games (against fairly bad teams) don't convince me that Dak's really changed.

Frankly, though it would have hurt the team short term, I hoped Elliot would hold out through a couple games, to give us a better picture of Dak.

----------


## acptulsa

> Originally Posted by juleswin
> 
> 
> Someone picked the skins to beat the Giants? what the hell?
> 
> 
> Same guy who knew the Titans would beat up the rotten dirty birds.


Leave it to a socialist to pick on the guy in the lead.  No, juleswin, you may _not_ redistribute my picks!

----------


## juleswin

> Denver's last chance?  Jags added a field goal- lead by six with three minutes. Twenty unanswered points. Broncos have only one timeout left.
> 
> Just two plays got them down to the Jacksonville 32 at the two minute warning. Fournette of Jacksonville has 220 yards rushing vs the Broncos.
> 
> Touchdown Denver!  Jags still have a minute and a half. 24-23.
> 
> Jacksonville quickly inside the 30 of Denver needing just a field goal to take the lead. Still a minute left. First and goal at the ten. Offensive holding moves it back to the 20. 45 seconds.  Denver uses final time out. Run up the middle to the 15- let time run down to four seconds. Kickj is good.  Final 26-24.  Denver once again snatches defeat from the jaws of victory to keep their record perfect at 0-4.


That was such a bone head move by the Broncos, Why score so fast? the Jags only need a field goal to win. And the defense run a prevent defense with their last possession. Everybody knows that the only thing the prevent defense does is prevent your team from winning. 

I should be hired in the NFL just to develop their time management skills. SMDH

----------


## juleswin

> Leave it to a socialist to pick on the guy in the lead.  No, juleswin, you may _not_ redistribute my picks!


But you still picked the Skins to beat the Giants. I don't care what else you have done, that is just a bad pic

----------


## acptulsa

> Someone picked the skins to beat the Giants? what the hell?





> But you still picked the Skins to beat the Giants. I don't care what else you have done, that is just a bad pic


The Rams was a bad pick too.

Hindsight is 20/20.  You going to give us a chance to ridicule your _fore_sight next week?

----------


## juleswin

> The Rams was a bad pick too.
> 
> Hindsight is 20/20.  You going to give us a chance to ridicule your _fore_sight next week?


What did you see from the Skins to make you think they had a chance? was it their stellar QB? or the top 5 defense or their sack denying O-line? I am curious what you saw that made you think they had a chance.

----------


## acptulsa

> *tebow*
> *Anti G*
> *oyarde*
> *acptulsa*
> *winner*
> 
> Packers
> Packers
> Packers
> ...


Thank God.  Now I don't have to root for the damn Cowpokes.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> That was such a bone head move by the Broncos, Why score so fast? the Jags only need a field goal to win. And the defense run a prevent defense with their last possession. Everybody knows that the only thing the prevent defense does is prevent your team from winning. 
> 
> I should be hired in the NFL just to develop their time management skills. SMDH


Denver changes things every year.  New coaches and QBs- four of the last five years they changed both.  It takes time to build chemistry.  They make too many mistakes and need to work on basics.  The number of injuries suggests they need to work on their training program too.  A better offensive line won't hurt either.   That has been their problem for years.  But they want to win "now" and take shortcuts which aren't going to work.  As a former QB, Elway should know all of this.  It took him several years of struggling before they became successful with him at QB.  Ever since the success with Manning, he is trying to do it every year and instead the team falls farther back.  "If we just get the right QB and head coach, we can win the Super Bowl again!"

----------


## tebowlives

*tebow*
*Anti G*
*oyarde*
*acptulsa*
*winner*

Packers
Packers
Packers
Eagles
Eagles

Falcons
Falcons
Falcons
Titans
Titans

Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers

Giants

Giants
Redskins
Giants

Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots

Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Browns

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts
Raiders

Texans
Texans
Texans
Texans
Panthers

Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams
Bucs

Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks

Vikings
Bears
Vikings
Bears
Bears

Broncos
Broncos
Jaguars
Jaguars
Jaguars

+5
+5
+6
+8


Cowboys
Saints
Saints
Cowboys


Steelers
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals







it's over acptulsa has crushed us

----------


## tebowlives

> Thank God.  Now I don't have to root for the damn Cowpokes.


When you don't root for a winner, you cannot become a winner.

----------


## acptulsa

> When you don't root for a winner, you cannot become a winner.


How 'bout dem
*CHIEFS!*

----------


## Zippyjuan

> How 'bout dem
> *CHIEFS!*


Looked like they were going to lose it for a while there.

----------


## acptulsa

> Looked like they were going to lose it for a while there.


So did the Jaguars.  But, no worries!

The Lions definitely impressed me.  On the one hand, I was thinking it'll pay to keep an eye on them.  On the other, it seems like Patricia has a tendency to prepare for strong teams for weeks.  Meanwhile, they spend those extra weeks being unprepared for mediocre teams.

I don't think so, though.  I think that was the previous coach.

----------


## tebowlives

> The first three opponents (Giants, Redskins, Dolphins) were not great.
> 
> The Saint tonight should have been a good test, but Brees is out because of injury, so...
> 
> I'm happy that Dallas is doing well, mind you, but a couple good games (against fairly bad teams) don't convince me that Dak's really changed.
> 
> Frankly, though it would have hurt the team short term, I hoped Elliot would hold out through a couple games, to give us a better picture of Dak.


Zeke wanted and received too much money imo. Money that would have gone to good use elsewhere.

----------


## tebowlives

Bad call on the low hit. The pass rusher was aided by the right tackle. The refs hate Dallas for their freedoms.

----------


## oyarde

> *tebow*
> *Anti G*
> *oyarde*
> *acptulsa*
> *winner*
> 
> Packers
> Packers
> Packers
> ...


Had us beat with eagles , titans .

----------


## acptulsa

> Had us beat with eagles , titans .


The way things are going, you could end up right on my heels.  Crushed is the wrong verb.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Zeke wanted and received too much money imo.


Probably, but I'm much more concerned about Dak's contract.

Dak's looking like his old self this game.

Catch the Q2 near-miss of a wide-open Zeke after about 5 seconds of Great Wall Of China-esque protection?

Garrett could suit up and do the same work.

----------


## tebowlives

> The way things are going, you could end up right on my heels.  Crushed is the wrong verb.


Those would just be garbage time picks. It's over Johnny.

----------


## tebowlives

> Probably, but I'm much more concerned about Dak's contract.
> 
> Dak's looking like his old self this game.
> 
> Catch the Q2 near-miss of a wide-open Zeke after about 5 seconds of Great Wall Of China-esque protection?
> 
> Garrett could suit up and do the same work.


Their O line is over rated. It's time for a Dak attack.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Elliot TD, power football, love it

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Their O line is over rated.


The Cowboys'?



No, they're one of the best in the league.




> It's time for a Dak attack.


Break out the nitroglycerin tablets.

----------


## tebowlives

> The Cowboys'?
> 
> 
> 
> No, they're one of the best in the league.


Good run blockers. Last year, they were the 5th worst team protecting the QB. Sack percentage of 9.6, the league average was 6.8 They've done well this year so far though






> Break out the nitroglycerin tablets.


It rhymes and that's what counts.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Good run blockers. Last year, they were the 5th worst team protecting the QB. Sack percentage of 9.6, the league average was 6.8 They've done well this year so far though


Dak holds the ball too long and/or runs into sacks - not the OL's problem.

----------


## tebowlives

> Dak holds the ball too long and/or runs into sacks - not the OL's problem.


The quarterback of "Muricas team had sack percentage the previous 2 years was 5.2 and 6.1. I don't think the loss of their center last year meant that much. Maybe.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

@tebowlives

How many +15 yard passes do you think Dak's thrown tonight so far?

I haven't been keeping track, but I'm thinking two (2).

...obviously this loss will be on Zeke and the OL blocking.

----------


## tebowlives

> @tebowlives
> 
> How many +15 yard passes do you think Dak's thrown tonight so far?
> 
> I haven't been keeping track, but I'm thinking two (2).


Sounds about right. Gallup out and their other speed burner Smith has been thrown too only once.
Dak has been slightly off but the Saints coverage has been exceptional. imo

----------


## r3volution 3.0

I have confidence that this Dallas D can shut out this Brees-less Saints offense.

The question is, can this Dallas O get a field goal?

Stay tuned sports fans

----------


## acptulsa

> How many +15 yard passes do you think Dak's thrown tonight so far?


Everyone has bad weeks.  For example, Mahome's stat was only 13 yards this week.

Of course, that was his _average_ for completions...

----------


## r3volution 3.0



----------


## tebowlives

> I have confidence that this Dallas D can shut out this Brees-less Saints offense.
> 
> The question is, can this Dallas O get a field goal?
> 
> Stay tuned sports fans


Agreed. Their offense hasn't looked good. The Saints have shut them down and Dallas hasn't adjusted.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Magnificent stop by the D

...and 3 and out.

They should have played that 3 and 2 like a 1 and goal and pounded it in instead of handing it to Mr. Hot Hand. 

Makes me want to slap a puppy

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Agreed. Their offense hasn't looked good. The Saints have shut them down and Dallas hasn't adjusted.


The necessary adjustments will have to await the draft.

...and perhaps a new head coach, since this one is committed to doubling down on his massive error.

----------


## tebowlives

> The necessary adjustments will have to await the draft.
> 
> ...and perhaps a new head coach, since this one is committed to doubling down on his massive error.


A pass rusher would help

----------


## acptulsa

Wasn't that _The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn_ where one of the characters called himself Bridgewater, but another character called him Bilgewater?

----------


## r3volution 3.0

DEEEEEEEFENNNNNNNNNSE!

----------


## r3volution 3.0

...and then the O $#@!s it up, naturally.

----------


## acptulsa

Thirty-four seconds...

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> A pass rusher would help


I was thinking more along the lines of a quarterback.

----------


## oyarde

Did I mention I put on my Bridgewater jersey today ?

----------


## r3volution 3.0

...welp

----------


## acptulsa

Well, that thirty harder was a pretty pass, anyway.

----------


## juleswin

The Dallas haters club is in full force tonight. *waves*

----------


## tebowlives

Saints D completely shut Dallas down. It wasn't about great plays either.

----------


## tebowlives

> The Dallas haters club is in full force tonight. *waves*


The talk shows on Monday will be unbearable.

Speaking of, the Bears beat the Vikings today btw.

----------


## juleswin

> The talk shows on Monday will be unbearable.
> 
> Speaking of, the Bears beat the Vikings today btw.


It will be, so many close games that weren't supposed to be close, some upsets and now this. Yea, someone had to win that viking v bears game, the bears lucked out with their QB going down. Lucky for their future opponents, it doesnt like it was serious

----------


## tebowlives

*tebow*
*Anti G*
*oyarde*
*acptulsa*
*winner*

Packers
Packers
Packers
Eagles
Eagles

Falcons
Falcons
Falcons
Titans
Titans

Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers

Giants
didnt pick
Giants
Redskins
Giants

Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots

Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Browns

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts
Raiders

Texans
Texans
Texans
Texans
Panthers

Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams
Bucs

Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks

Vikings
Bears
Vikings
Bears
Bears

Broncos
Broncos
Jaguars
Jaguars
Jaguars

Cowboys
Saints
Saints
Cowboys
Saints

Steelers
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Steelers

+6
+6
+7
+8






*Wins*
Anti G -1
oyarde -1
acptulsa -1

----------


## acptulsa

So the last undefeated team in the NFC is the _San Francisco 49ers_?

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Saints D completely shut Dallas down.


That wasn't a Saints defensive win; that was a Dallas offensive loss.  

Stop making excuses.

----------


## acptulsa

> That wasn't a Saints defensive win; that was a Dallas offensive loss.  
> 
> Stop making excuses.


Oh, I don't know.  That quadruple coverage was pretty historic.  Of course, it wouldn't have been possible if Garrett had sent more than one receiver down field...

----------


## tebowlives

> That wasn't a Saints defensive win; that was a Dallas offensive loss.  
> 
> Stop making excuses.


lol @ stop making excuses
aww someones fewlings hurt because their team lost. Big deal, act like a man, rub some dirt in it, and move on.

Give credit, where credit is due, the Saints defensive scheme worked. Dallas didn't have a run game and the Saints DL pushed Dallas around enough. Something the Saints hadn't done all year which was strange in itself. Strange that the Saints hadn't done it when their D is quite capable of doing it.

----------


## acptulsa

Everyone else they played had a run game.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> lol @ stop making excuses
> aww someones fewlings hurt because their team lost. Big deal, act like a man, rub some dirt in it, and move on.
> 
> Give credit, where credit is due, the Saints defensive scheme worked.  Dallas didn't have a run game and the Saints DL pushed Dallas around  enough. Something the Saints hadn't done all year which was strange in  itself. Strange that the Saints hadn't done it when their D is quite  capable of doing it.




Here's what happened:
-the Dallas D performed well
-the Dallas O stank up the superdome
-we're lucky Brees wasn't playing, we'd have lost by 20 points instead of 2

Many Dallas fans have, since you know when, been making excuses for these offensive failures:
-Dez Bryant (gone, passing no better)
-Cole Beasley (gone, passing no better)
-Scott Linehan (gone, passing no better)
-etc

It's always everyone's fault, except for the person whose fault it *obviously* is.

So, let's give him 40 million...



You can appreciate my frustration?

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Oh, I don't know.  That quadruple coverage was pretty historic.


The announcers seemed to think so. 




> Of course, it wouldn't have been possible if Garrett had sent more than one receiver down field...


I don't recall the play in detail; it was garbage time Q4, Dak slinging it downfield (finally) in hopes of a miracle, wasn't it?

----------


## acptulsa

> It's always everyone's fault, except for the person whose fault it *obviously* is.







> So, let's give him 40 million...


Oh, you meant _him._

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Oh, you meant _him._


Yea, him.

The Clapper isn't on the field. 

I blame him for a variety of stupid personnel decisions (one above all), but Garrett isn't the one dinking and dunking to 10-12.

It blows my mind that people still think that the conservative play calling is holding back Mr. Hot Hand. 

...they don't appreciate that the _reason_ for the conservative play calling is that Mr. Hot Hand _can't throw the ball_. 

This is an anti-interception playbook.

----------


## tebowlives

> Here's what happened:
> -the Dallas D performed well
> -the Dallas O stank up the superdome
> -we're lucky Brees wasn't playing, we'd have lost by 20 points instead of 2
> 
> Many Dallas fans have, since you know when, been making excuses for these offensive failures:
> -Dez Bryant (gone, passing no better)
> -Cole Beasley (gone, passing no better)
> -Scott Linehan (gone, passing no better)
> ...


Yes, don't over pay for Dak but sign him. Bridgewater and Keenum on their 2 fine seasons in Minnesota are 2 examples of why you don't need to overpay for a QB and to use your money elsewhere.

The O line got outplayed. That's where it starts and that's why everyone was happy when they signed a ton of exceptional linemen. Dak is good enough to win with.

My understanding is the sides started at 30 mil v 40 mil and they hope to meet in the middle. 30 mil in the 1st place is stretching it imo. Maybe if you think the Super Bowl window is extremely short do you chance sacrificing the future.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Yes, don't over pay for Dak but sign him. Bridgewater and Keenum on their 2 fine seasons in Minnesota are 2 examples of why you don't need to overpay for a QB and to use your money elsewhere.
> 
> The O line got outplayed. That's where it starts and that's why everyone was happy when they signed a ton of exceptional linemen. Dak is good enough to win with.
> 
> My understanding is the sides started at 30 mil v 40 mil and they hope to meet in the middle. 30 mil in the 1st place is stretching it imo. Maybe if you think the window is extremely short do you chance sacrificing the future.


Busdrivers aren't that hard to find. 

How much did they pay Weeden? 

Offer him a reasonable multiple of that, to play for the _Dallas Cowboys_ ($$$sponsorships$$$), or let him walk. 

No one else will pay him anything remotely approaching $40M. 

If he walks, good (as far as I'm concerned), put it into the defense and trade up for the draft.

...either way, start trading up for the draft, unless the Dak-Attack is kind enough to give us a good pick naturally.

----------


## tebowlives

> Yea, him.
> 
> The Clapper isn't on the field. 
> 
> I blame him for a variety of stupid personnel decisions (one above all), but Garrett isn't the one dinking and dunking to 10-12.
> 
> It blows my mind that people still think that the conservative play calling is holding back Mr. Hot Hand. 
> 
> ...they don't appreciate that the _reason_ for the conservative play calling is that Mr. Hot Hand _can't throw the ball_. 
> ...


Since Dak has been playing, the league int% is 2.4. Prescotts is 1.7. Last year he played with no TE and no #2 to speak of and didn't have a #1 wrer for 1 the first 6 games. At least now he has a veteran TE. Granted he is the slowest TE in all of football. Cobb over Beasley no doubt but they don't have anything else at WRer. Two guys, that's it. A good and a decent. Once Gallup gets back healthy, things will open up.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Since Dak has been playing, the league int% is 2.4. Prescotts is 1.7.


So the anti-interception playbook of short, easy passes worked. 




> Last year he played with no TE and no #2 to speak of and didn't have a #1 wrer for 1 the first 6 games. At least now he has a veteran TE. Granted he is the slowest TE in all of football. Cobb over Beasley no doubt but they don't have anything else at WRer. Two guys, that's it. A good and a decent. Once Gallup gets back healthy, things will open up.


He inherited the same team that Tony Romo had. 

...and yet there was an "inexplicable" decline in passing.

----------


## tebowlives

> So the anti-interception playbook of short, easy passes worked. 
> 
> 
> 
> He inherited the same team that Tony Romo had. 
> 
> ...and yet there was an "inexplicable" decline in passing.


How so? Romos last full year Dallas had 3700 yds passing and 2300 yards rushing. 2016 Daks first season those numbers were the same.
What does Romo have to do with how Dak QBs? He's not Romo. Okay 
A big emphasis on the run game with Elliott. As well as the dumpoffs going to him last year.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Of all the wins I had yesterday, that win against the Cowboys will hold a special place in my heart.

----------


## oyarde

> Of all the wins I had yesterday, that win against the Cowboys will hold a special place in my heart.


Makes my 1.80 ebay Bridewater jersey Great.

----------


## acptulsa

> Makes my 1.80 ebay Bridgewater jersey Great.


MBJG?

Sounds like a good slogan for Monica Lewinsky.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> How so? Romos last full year Dallas had 3700 yds passing and 2300 yards rushing. 2016 Daks first season those numbers were the same.


You need to look behind the headline numbers. There was a big change in the passing game even in 2016.




> What does Romo have to do with how Dak QBs? He's not Romo. Okay


The point is that the drop-off in the Dallas passing offensive isn't because of everything-but-the-QB; it's because of the QB. 




> A big emphasis on the run game with Elliott. As well as the dumpoffs going to him last year.


Dallas was a run-heavy team long before Dak arrived on the scene. 

Murray had the most running yards in the league in 2014, IIRC.

----------


## tebowlives

> You need to look behind the headline numbers. There was a big change in the passing game even in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that the drop-off in the Dallas passing offensive isn't because of everything-but-the-QB; it's because of the QB.


You're the only one saying that. I haven't seen any posts here that are saying the Cowboy offense has changed and Dak has nothing to do with it.

How did the passing game change? You mean when Dez became nuts and Witten got old and they didn't have much receiver wise. 

League wide the game has changed. Rare to have 2 back sets or carry many FBs.





> Dallas was a run-heavy team long before Dak arrived on the scene. 
> 
> Murray had the most running yards in the league in 2014, IIRC.


It's about what the team is doing with the personnel they have. In 2012 and 2013 Dallas pass/run was among the highest. Murray was their #1 back then too.

How many different offenses did Gibbs have with the Redskins?
Namath won the Super Bowl because the Jets offense changed and ran more, did that make Namath a worse QB? 

You're too much into Dak isn't very good vs Dak isn't worth the money he's asking imo.

----------


## tebowlives

> Makes my 1.80 ebay Bridewater jersey Great.


Bridgewater leads them to 11-5, and he's let go.


Case Keenum leads the Vikings to a 13-3 record and to the NFL Championship and he's gone the next year.


Joe Kapp leads Minnesota to 12-2 and a Super Bowl Berth and he's gone the next year.


Even the Tarkenton trade was garbage. A starting QB, a starting WRer, a scrub, their current #1 pick and next years #2 for Tarkenton???
"I really don't think much of the trade," said Alan Page, the defensive tackle rated the most valuable player in the NFC in 1971. "Tarkenton is a good quarterback, but I don't think anybody's that good."

What does that organization have saved up for next? Another Herschel trade?


Deutsche Bank makes better decisions than the Vikings

----------


## tebowlives

Since the week 4 winner was already decided and I know I have to lead those involved in the "Cowboys Win the NFC Pickem Contest" by the hand, here are the week 5 games. Make sure all the games are picked as there will be no collusion that led to oyardes only win this year

Rams     @    Seahawks
Bears      @    Raiders
Jaguars      @    Panthers
Patriots      @    Redskins
Falcons      @    Texans
Bills      @    Titans
Jets     @    Eagles
Cardinals   @    Bengals
Ravens      @    Steelers
Buccaneers@    Saints
Vikings      @    Giants
Broncos      @    Chargers
Packers      @    Cowboys
Colts      @    Chiefs
Browns      @    49ers

*Wins*
Anti G -1
oyarde -1
acptulsa -1

----------


## tebowlives

Seahawks
Raiders
Panthers
Patriots
Texans
Titans
Eagles
Bengals
Ravens
Saints
Giants
Chargers
Cowboys
Chiefs
49ers

----------


## oyarde

> Bridgewater leads them to 11-5, and he's let go.
> 
> 
> Case Keenum leads the Vikings to a 13-3 record and to the NFL Championship and he's gone the next year.
> 
> 
> Joe Kapp leads Minnesota to 12-2 and a Super Bowl Berth and he's gone the next year.
> 
> 
> ...


All this means we are due .

----------


## tebowlives

> All this means we are due .


The curse of Lamar Hunt. That's why the Vikings will never win it. Just like you wont win the "Cowboys win the NFC Pickem Contest". 

The Minnesota franchise originally was an AFL team and the first AFL draft was held in Minneapolis. At the last second the NFL convinced the Minnesota franchise to accept their offer for an NFL team. 

Karma

----------


## juleswin

> Since the week 4 winner was already decided and I know I have to lead those involved in the "Cowboys Win the NFC Pickem Contest" by the hand, here are the week 5 games. Make sure all the games are picked as there will be no collusion that led to oyardes only win this year


Seahawks
Bears
Panthers
Patriots
Texans
Titans
Eagles
Cardinals
Ravens
Saints
Vikings
Chargers
Packers 
Chiefs
Browns

----------


## oyarde

I think I 'll go Seachickens , Bills , Bears , Bengals , Vikings , Saints , Eagles , Ravens , Pats , Jags , Chargers , atlanta , Green Bay , Kc , San Fran.

----------


## tebowlives

> Seahawks
> Bears
> Jaguars
> Patriots
> Texans
> Titans
> Eagles
> Cardinals
> Ravens
> ...


Welcome to the "Cowboys win the NFC Pickem Contest." You will find the league is expertly run and highly efficient.

btw going by your name, are you a broad or a french guy? Neither one of those types really knows much about the NFL I just want to know how to treat you.
Your posts seem polite enough so you can't be french. I'm guessing you're a chick.

----------


## acptulsa

Tough week.  The only thing I feel comfortable saying is Patriots.  And I don't feel comfortable saying that, because I hate saying New England Patriots.

----------


## tfurrh

I'm going Oilers

----------


## tebowlives

> Tough week.  The only thing I feel comfortable saying is Patriots.  And I don't feel comfortable saying that, because I hate saying New England Patriots.


The "Cowboys win the NFC Pickem Contest" doesn't care about your feelings. This is football for Christ sakes.

----------


## tebowlives

Changed my mind. I'm respecting the streak. Minnesota is 0-9-1 in their last 10 regular season road games. Giants to win.

The other game I wasn't sure about was Ravens v Steelers. I may flip on that.

----------


## Anti Globalist

NFL week 5 picks

Seattle<Los Angeles Rams
Carolina>Jacksonville
Washington<New England
Tennesse<Buffalo
Pittsburgh<Baltimore
Cincinnati>Arizona
Houston>Atlanta
New Orleans>Tampa Bay
New York Giants<Minnesota
Oakland<Chicago
Philadelphia>New York Jets
Los Angeles Chargers>Denver
Dallas<Green Bay
Kansas City>Indianapolis
San Francisco<Cleveland

----------


## oyarde

> I'm going Oilers


Ya , I will watch some Bum Phillips work it with Dan Pastorini ,Earl Campbell, Guido Merkins and Billy Johnson .

----------


## oyarde

> Changed my mind. I'm respecting the streak. Minnesota is 0-9-1 in their last 10 regular season road games. Giants to win.
> 
> The other game I wasn't sure about was Ravens v Steelers. I may flip on that.


Cousins is busy mentally preparing to break the 0 - 9 streak that started after our soon to be fired kicker missed three kicks in green bay in a tie game last season.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Only picks I might change are the Pittsburgh-Baltimore game and the Cincinnati-Arizona game.

----------


## oyarde

> Only picks I might change are the Pittsburgh-Baltimore game and the Cincinnati-Arizona game.


Those games are complete toss ups . If I was a bookie I would not take bets on them unless you picked them by point spread I used or you took an over / under .

----------


## acptulsa

Rams maybe.  Probably ought to respect the streak instead.
Bears
Jaguars
Patriots
Texans
Bills
Eagles
Bengals
Ravens
Saints
Giants
Chargers
Cowboys
Chiefs
49ers




> Those games are complete toss ups


Those and half a dozen others.

----------


## tebowlives

Here is where we stand. I'd like to thank juleswin and acptulsa for having the decency to follow my expert directions and make their picks in the proper order.

*juleswin*
*tebow*
*oyarde*
*Anti G*
*acptulsa*
*tfurrh*

Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Rams
Rams


Bears
Raiders
Bears
Bears
Bears


Jaguars
Panthers
Jaguars
Panthers
Jaguars


Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots


Texans
Texans
Falcons
Texans
Texans


Titans
Titans
Bills
Bills
Bills
Oilers

Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles


Cardinals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals


Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens


Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints


Vikings
Giants
Vikings
Vikings
Giants


Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers


Packers
Cowboys
Packers
Packers
Cowboys


Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs


Browns
49ers
49ers
Browns
49ers

----------


## tebowlives

Seattle pulls it out as the last second field goal misses by a hair.

*juleswin*
*tebow*
*oyarde*
*Anti G*
*acptulsa*
*tfurrh*

Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Rams
Rams


+1
+1
+1
0
0
0



Any changes of picks for the rest of the games must be done by Sunday Noon CST (that's Cowboy Savings Time)
signed
The Central Authority

----------


## oyarde

Six point underdog Pacers cover the spread and win in OT against Sacramento .

----------


## oyarde

Redskins changing QB's . I think that means Patriots cover the spread on the road but it is a big one . Fifteen points . Keenum had thrown as many TD's on the season as Brady so this is a step back for washignton .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Four NFL teams have rookie coaches this year.  Through four weeks, none of them has a win yet.




> Cardinals coach Kliff Kingsbury does have a tie, against the Lions, but the Broncos' Vic Fangio, Bengals' Zac Taylor and Dolphins' Brian Flores have yet to get in either the tie or win column.


https://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/...-tie-zero-wins

Good news is at least one of them will probably win this week (unless there is a tie).  Arizona plays the Bengals.

----------


## tebowlives

> Redskins changing QB's . I think that means Patriots cover the spread on the road but it is a big one . Fifteen points . Keenum had thrown as many TD's on the season as Brady so this is a step back for washignton .


In 3.5 games Keenum has turned it over 6 times while Brady has 1 turnover in 4 games. It was McCoys job to loose since he went down and is familiar with the offense. McCoy will panic and throw some pics and New England has 10 of them this year already. Look for the Patriots to cover the spread.

The Redskins only hope offensively for the season is if the leagues best TE combo stays healthy and they get their LT back. So far they haven't stayed healthy and Trent "Knothead" Williams isn't coming back. The TE who plays is named Sprinkle. Sprinkle for crying out loud. That's not a football name.

----------


## oyarde

3 1/2 to play Pacers are up 23 points against Sacramento . Defense not great but everything else seems to be pretty smooth.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sick of losing all these Thursday night games.  Usually I lose 3-4 Thursday night games a season but I've lost 5 of them in a row.  Hopefully this streak will end soon.

----------


## tebowlives

> 3 1/2 to play Pacers are up 23 points against Sacramento . Defense not great but everything else seems to be pretty smooth.


This is a football thread. Thank you.

----------


## tebowlives

Patriots, Eagles, and Saints all win all were picked. The Vikings get the win. A couple pickers missed them. Texans win. 4 out of 5 got that one. So far juleswin is the only one with a spotless record.

----------


## acptulsa

> Tough week.  The only thing I feel comfortable saying is Patriots.


We've got, what, five games within three points right now?

----------


## Anti Globalist

Looks like the Vikings are now 1-9-1 in their last 11 road games.

----------


## juleswin

WTF titans?

----------


## tebowlives

Here's where we currently stand
*juleswin*
*tebow*
*oyarde*
*Anti G*
*acptulsa*
*tfurrh*
*winner*

Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Rams
Rams

Seahawks

Bears
Raiders
Bears
Bears
Bears

Raiders

Panthers
Panthers
Jaguars
Panthers
Jaguars

Panthers

Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots

Patriots

Texans
Texans
Falcons
Texans
Texans

Texans

Titans
Titans
Bills
Bills
Bills
Oilers
Bills

Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles

Eagles

Cardinals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals

Cardinals

Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens

Ravens

Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints

Saints

Vikings
Giants
Vikings
Vikings
Giants

Vikings

+9
+8
+7
+8
+6
0


Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers



Packers
Cowboys
Packers
Packers
Cowboys



Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs



Browns
49ers
49ers
Browns
49ers





Oyarde is out. Two behind the leader, juleswin, and only 1 different pick.
Anti is out. 1 back and has the same picks
In order for Tebow to win the Cowboys and the 49ers both have to win. Otherwise juleswin snags the win.

----------


## juleswin

> I think that's right.


You missed the change I did on thursday, I picked the panthers to win after news of Minchew's knee injury. So, I am one game ahead.

----------


## tebowlives

> You missed the change I did on thursday, I picked the panthers to win after news of Minchew's knee injury. So, I am one game ahead.


I will correct that

----------


## oyarde

> Looks like the Vikings are now 1-9-1 in their last 11 road games.


We broke the curse of the raiders kicker today . All is well. Seriously , anyone picking the Giants today must never have seen Thielen , Cook , Mattison and Diggs play .

----------


## tebowlives

> We broke the curse of the raiders kicker today . All is well. Seriously , anyone picking the Giants today must never have seen Thielen , Cook , Mattison and Diggs play .


Would have been a bigger blowout save for the penalties. 12-112 very undisciplined.

----------


## oyarde

Current NFC contenders look to be the NFC North and Bridgewaters Saints , maybe the Niners .

----------


## oyarde

> Would have been a bigger blowout save for the penalties. 12-112 very undisciplined.


If cousins does not lose a fumble or throw any interceptions we can still overcome 100 in penalties . 6.7 yards per rush from the three RB's , 208 yards on 31 carries with ea back having at least one carry over 15 . They did lose one fumble. Cousins 82 percent completions for 12 yards an attempt on 22 of 27 for 306 yards no turnovers .

----------


## oyarde

> Would have been a bigger blowout save for the penalties. 12-112 very undisciplined.


If cousins does not lose a fumble or throw any interceptions we can still overcome 100 in penalties . 6.7 yards per rush from the three RB's , 208 yards on 31 carries with ea back having at least one carry over 15 . They did lose one fumble. Cousins 82 percent completions for 12 yards an attempt on 22 of 27 for 306 yards no turnovers . Vikings cover , Patriots cover . Easy money.

----------


## tebowlives

> Current NFC contenders look to be the NFC North and Bridgewaters Saints , maybe the Niners .


Aren't you forgetting something? An ideologically consistent run first offense that came within 2 points of still having a perfect record? Anyone want to give that team a little love?

----------


## oyarde

Once the Viking kicker went 6 for 6 on kicks I bought a round at the chinese place I was at.

----------


## tebowlives

Cowboys make the goal line stop. But even Cowboy pride cannot overcome all the non calls of holding on the Packers interior line. Disgusting.

----------


## oyarde

> Cowboys make the goal line stop. But even Cowboy pride cannot overcome all the non calls of holding on the Packers interior line. Disgusting.


The bears defense holds even more than the packers offense . Its tough in the NFC.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> for AF:


Bump

----------


## Anti Globalist

Chargers are getting blown out by a 0-4 team.

----------


## tebowlives

> The bears defense holds even more than the packers offense . Its tough in the NFC.


I was just making up an excuse. And the NFC East is tougher than the Central. But only if you count the first half of the Redskin games and not the entire game.

----------


## oyarde

> WTF titans?


Ya , so far this year , Titans , Texans and Falcons are not predictable and get two bye weeks a month.

----------


## Anti Globalist

NFC North is a pretty competitive division.  Every team there has a positive record.  I won't be surprised if 3 of those 4 teams end up going to the playoffs.

----------


## oyarde

> Chargers are getting blown out by a 0-4 team.


If they get a stop here they can tie , in the 4th trailing 17 - 10

----------


## tebowlives

Dak isn't playing well. That 1st down pic which was called back was weak. Throw it away. Zeke runs one in to make it look respectable at least. 17-31 GB

----------


## Anti Globalist

We all lost that Chargers-Broncos game.

----------


## juleswin

> We all lost that Chargers-Broncos game.


Charges shouldn't be losing home games to the broncos, if I had a chance to repick that game, i'll still pick the chargers to win

----------


## tebowlives

Despite the bad no call on the Prescott int which led to a cheap Green Bay field goal, the plucky Cowboys don't quit 24-34

----------


## Anti Globalist

> Charges shouldn't be losing home games to the broncos, if I had a chance to repick that game, i'll still pick the chargers to win


Chargers shouldn't be losing home games to 0-4 teams regardless if its the Broncos or not.

----------


## oyarde

Dak has an opportunity to throw for 478 yards three touchdowns and still lose to a packer team he spotted a 28 point lead to at home. This guy must have just signed a big contract . Wants to make sure we know who he is .

----------


## oyarde

> Chargers shouldn't be losing home games to 0-4 teams regardless if its the Broncos or not.


You are right , way too much talent on that team to be close to falling to 2 - 3 in a very weak AFC.

----------


## tebowlives

> Dak has an opportunity to throw for 478 yards three touchdowns and still lose to a packer team he spotted a 28 point lead to at home. This guy must have just signed a big contract . Wants to make sure we know who he is .


His price has gone down the last few games. Had a chance to throw the ball away and save clock on his 3rd down run. Either way it prob wont matter. Hardly anyone recovers onsiders now a days.

----------


## juleswin

Cowboys lose, I think I just won the week

----------


## oyarde

If anyone has not watched them 2 or three times this yr, the Bills defense looks good.

----------


## juleswin

> If anyone has not watched them 2 or three times this yr, the Bills defense looks good.


I am finding that out today, I picked the Titans to win and they just weren't able to move the ball

----------


## tebowlives

It's over juleswin takes it

*juleswin*
*tebow*
*oyarde*
*Anti G*
*acptulsa*
*tfurrh*
*winner*

Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Rams
Rams

Seahawks

Bears
Raiders
Bears
Bears
Bears

Raiders

Panthers
Panthers
Jaguars
Panthers
Jaguars

Panthers

Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots

Patriots

Texans
Texans
Falcons
Texans
Texans

Texans

Titans
Titans
Bills
Bills
Bills
Oilers
Bills

Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles

Eagles

Cardinals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals

Cardinals

Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens

Ravens

Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints

Saints

Vikings
Giants
Vikings
Vikings
Giants

Vikings

Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers

Broncos

Packers
Cowboys
Packers
Packers
Cowboys

Packers

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Colts

Browns
49ers
49ers
Browns
49ers

49ers

+10
+9
+9
+9
+7
0




*Wins*
Anti G -1
oyarde -1
acptulsa -1
juleswin -1

----------


## oyarde

> I am finding that out today, I picked the Titans to win and they just weren't able to move the ball


Titans only move the ball twice a month. I just have not figured out which moon phases. They are one of the few great franchises you can take ea week or go against ea week and at the end of the season break even.

----------


## oyarde

KC does not really look like they intend to run on the Colts , first drive 2 Rush and 9 passes .

----------


## oyarde

Colts lead 7 - 3 at arrowhead  with 51 yards rushing on opening drive .

----------


## oyarde

Title should be changed from cowboys try to win NFC to can cowboys beat two teams over .500 this season ? ( currently 0 - 2 )

----------


## oyarde

Move to second quarter KC on Colts 19 , KC has five yards rushing . Colts lead 7 - 3 .

----------


## oyarde

Looks like the KC game plan is just throw against the Colts depleted DB's , four of six DB's tonight are rookies.

----------


## oyarde

Colts 10 KC 10  about 11 min to half

----------


## oyarde

On that last 3rd down KC doubled Ebron & Hilton . I would take advantage of that next time and send the Third down back on a fly .

----------


## oyarde

Colts get first three and out off three straight  KC incompletions . They have to take advantage and score.

----------


## oyarde

Colts drive to KC 22 and throw a pick on second and 9 . Tied @ 10 with 7 1/2 to Half . Missed opportunity there.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Chiefs have a good offense but horrible defense.  An actual interpretation of a glass cannon.

----------


## oyarde

> Chiefs have a good offense but horrible defense.  An actual interpretation of a glass cannon.


The first 28 minutes of this game has been dominate In the trenches by the Colts. KC six rushes for ten yards . Colts 14 rushes for 70 yards .

----------


## oyarde

3rd and three coming , Colts need about 15 yards to get in FG range. I minute left to Half we need the TD.

----------


## oyarde

Colts 3rd and 1 from KC 14 with 18 seconds and one timeout. I like this area because it gives the receivers more room to work than if you are down on the 8 or something.

----------


## oyarde

Colts 13 kc 10 ten seconds to Half . Colts FG off the 11 play 72 yard drive. I hope the Colts O line a nd D line go in at half and remember they were 11 point underdogs coming in . Colts 77 yards rushing , two penalties . kc  12 yards rushing , six penalties .

----------


## tebowlives

> Title should be changed from cowboys try to win NFC to can cowboys beat two teams over .500 this season ? ( currently 0 - 2 )


Dallas is in first place in their division, thank you very much.

----------


## oyarde

This Colts D has payed as well as it can for 2 1/2 quarters . Colts on KC 34 leading 13 - 10 with 8 to play in the third.

----------


## oyarde

Colts just hafta keep mixing it up and keep running it .

----------


## Anti Globalist

I'm a bit worried about Mahomes limping off the field.  This might be the start of him getting affected by the Madden Curse.

----------


## acptulsa

> Chiefs have a good offense but horrible defense.  An actual interpretation of a glass cannon.


Yeah, it was bad last year.  I couldn't believe they cut Justin Houston and Dee Ford.  They need to revamp, so they cut their two most productive players?




> I'm a bit worried about Mahomes limping off the field.  This might be the start of him getting affected by the Madden Curse.


A Chief as a Madden something.  Probably the ghost of Hank Stram getting him for that.

----------


## oyarde

Colts 16 kc 10 about 7 min to play. Mahomes is 6 of 18 since the beginning of second quarter.

----------


## oyarde

Colts 19 kc 10 2:27 to play kc has no timeouts. Colts 182 yards rushing , kc 22 yards rushing 125 penalty yards on 11 penalties.

----------


## oyarde

Colts D sacked Mahomes four times and picked him . The interception was overturned but a clear turnover as it was called on the field. Colts DE Turay is being carted off the field . Colts lead 19 - 13 with 1:19 to play , should be able to run out the clock.

----------


## oyarde

Colts should be ready after the bye .

----------


## oyarde

Colts 19 KC 13 Final

----------


## oyarde

Colts have emerged as the by far best 3 - 2 team in the AFC . The AFC is so weak , Patriots , KC , Buffalo , Colts, ravens look like about it . Chargers look like they should be better but are not .The NFC East looks weaker than people expected .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Redskins fire Jay Gruden as their coach.  Funny he was saying in his press conference after the game he wasn't worried about that happening.

----------


## Todd

> Redskins fire Jay Gruden as their coach.  Funny he was saying in his press conference after the game he wasn't worried about that happening.


should have happened 2 years ago.  Of course he's less to blame than their totally clueless man child of an owner.

----------


## oyarde

> Redskins fire Jay Gruden as their coach.  Funny he was saying in his press conference after the game he wasn't worried about that happening.


I thought they would fire him last week . There is an ownership problem there .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Yay! Broncos finally won one! Might get another vs Tennessee next week.  But as has been a trend, their offense does worse as the game goes on- only three points in the second half. Chargers made a ton of mistakes (so did Denver though). Chargers only TD was a punt return. 

Raiders now sit one game behind the Chiefs.  Chiefs loss leaves just two unbeaten teams- Patriots and 49ers who play Cleveland tonight. 

With Denver and Arizona finally getting victories, there are four winless teams left- Jets, Dolphins, Bengals, and Redskins. 

Saints not missing Drew Brees that much- 3-1 now.  Steelers can't say the same about Big Ben. They are just 1-4. Their #2 QB was knocked out (literally) in the third quarter yesterday so they are down to a third string undrafted rookie.

----------


## Anti Globalist

> I thought they would fire him last week . There is an ownership problem there .


Maybe the owner of the Redskins should sell his team to somebody that actually cares about the organization.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Once again I pick against the Colts and it ends up biting me in the ass.  Every time I pick them to lose they win and every time I pick them to win they lose.

----------


## tebowlives

Now that I've allowed everyone to get a win in order to make the "Cowboys will win the NFC Pickem Contest", interesting, it's time to separate the men from the boys. It's time for the Big Push.*

Week 6*
Giants @ Patriots
Panthers @ Buccaneers
Seahawks @ Browns
Texans @ Chiefs
Redskins @ Dolphins
Saints @ Jaguars
Eagles @ Vikings
Bengals @    Ravens
Falcons @    Cardinals
49ers @ Rams
Cowboys @ Jets
Titans @ Broncos
Steelers @    Chargers
Lions     @ Packers


*Wins*
Anti G -1
oyarde -1
acptulsa -1
juleswin -1

----------


## Anti Globalist

NFL Week 6 Picks:

New England>New York Giants
Tampa Bay>Carolina
Miami<Washington
Minnesota>Philadelphia
Kansas City>Houston
Jacksonville<New Orleans
Cleveland<Seattle
Baltimore>Cincinnati
Los Angeles Rams>San Francisco
Arizona>Atlanta
New York Jets<Dallas
Denver>Tennesse
Los Angeles Chargers>Pittsburgh
Green Bay>Detroit

----------


## oyarde

> Now that I've allowed everyone to get a win in order to make the "Cowboys will win the NFC Pickem Contest", interesting, it's time to separate the men from the boys. It's time for the Big Push.*
> 
> Week 6*
> Giants @ Patriots
> Panthers @ Buccaneers
> Seahawks @ Browns
> Texans @ Chiefs
> Redskins @ Dolphins
> Saints @ Jaguars
> ...


I am going Seachickens ,Pats , Bucs , Chiefs , Dolphins , Saints , Vikings , Ravens , Cardinals , 49ers , cowboys , Broncos , Chargers and Packers

----------


## oyarde

49ers start off with 4 rushes for 121 yards , up 14 - 0 on 16 passing yards

----------


## Anti Globalist

Because of Antonio Callaways inability to catch a ball, Cleveland gets another interception.

----------


## oyarde

9ers miss two FG's only lead 21 - 3 .

----------


## oyarde

San Fran fans need to toughen up , booing the kicker when he misses is not known to instill confidence .

----------


## oyarde

I am thinking the Cowboys can still finish 6 - 10 if they buckle down . Beating Jets , Giants and Redskins.

----------


## oyarde

Niners only lead 28 - 3 after missing three FG's.

----------


## tebowlives

> San Fran fans need to toughen up , booing the kicker when he misses is not known to instill confidence .


sigh... He led the league in FG% last year and is a long time veteran.

----------


## oyarde

9ers   hit a FG , lead the browns 31 - 3 .

----------


## oyarde

Mayfield 100 yards passing , two interceptions , sacked four times lost one fumble . 49ers 275 yards rushing .

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Well, @tebowlives, still liking that _Dak attack_?

...still think Dallas has its franchise QB?

----------


## tebowlives

> Well, @tebowlives, still liking that _Dak attack_?
> 
> ...still think Dallas has its franchise QB?


For 30 million in todays market it's worth it. Maybe they can trade for Colt McCoy, or Haskins?

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> For 30 million in todays market it's worth it. Maybe they can trade for Colt McCoy, or Haskins?


You jest Shirley...

Find and pay some hack and put the money into the defense. 

And trade up for a real QB.

----------


## tebowlives

> You jest Shirley...
> 
> Find and pay some hack and put the money into the defense. 
> 
> And trade up for a real QB.


The window for a title is short and it's here, now. A healthy O line will turn it around. As well as some depth on the o line.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> The window for a title is short and it's here, now. A healthy O line will turn it around. As well as some depth on the o line.


It was here a few years ago; it's gone now: and it won't be coming back for decades if they ruin the team by paying that hack.

Someone needs to get some balls; tell the fans (who have an irrational hard-on for him) tough titty.

Offer him more like $10 million (which he likely won't take) and let him walk; build the best defense in the NFL.

...and wait for a real QB.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> 9ers miss two FG's only lead 21 - 3 .


He missed first attempt to the right, so I predicted he would miss next to the left. Kind of a typical kicker thing to do.

3rd was blocked, which was out of the ordinary.

----------


## Anti Globalist

The beast isn't too happy about last nights loss.

----------


## tebowlives

Patriots
Buccaneers
Seahawks
Chiefs
Redskins not to sure on this one, new coach. Mia is worse but at home
Saints
Vikings thinking the Eagles may take this one as they are the better team
Ravens
Cardinals
Rams
Cowboys
Broncos
Chargers
Packers

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

> The beast isn't too happy about last nights loss.


It's coaching and too much hype. But Baker Mayfield does need to humble himself.

Browns fans are pretty $#@!, evidently.

----------


## Anti Globalist

> It's coaching and too much hype. But Baker Mayfield does need to humble himself.
> 
> Browns fans are pretty $#@!, evidently.


Browns fans have always been like that.  Hyping themselves up every year only to be let down with disappointment.   They've been talking $#@! the past few months after all the good players they acquired during the offseason.  Browns fans should just root for the Baltimore Ravens since they are the real Cleveland Browns.

----------


## tebowlives

> It's coaching and too much hype. But Baker Mayfield does need to humble himself.
> 
> Browns fans are pretty $#@!, evidently.


He needs better pass protection. That always helps.
He does have 2 very good wrers in Beckham and Landry but that's it. Chubb is good RB, so they do have a run game. Their problems this year are defense and penalties.

----------


## oyarde

> He needs better pass protection. That always helps.
> He does have 2 very good wrers in Beckham and Landry but that's it. Chubb is good RB, so they do have a run game. Their problems this year are defense and penalties.


No  he was correct . When you do not have pass protection you must humble yourself . Until then he is just another overpaid $#@!bag. I cannot help him . I teach classes in various things but i do not do one on humility.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Not sure if I'm alone when thinking this, but its weird to me how Baker Mayfield is 24 and yet hes engaged to a girl thats 4 years older than him.  You'd think the relationship would make more sense if their ages were reversed.  Women typically don't want to be with a man thats a few years younger than them.

----------


## oyarde

> Not sure if I'm alone when thinking this, but its weird to me how Baker Mayfield is 24 and yet hes engaged to a girl thats 4 years older than him.  You'd think the relationship would make more sense if their ages were reversed.


Somebody has to do the laundry .

----------


## tebowlives

> No  he was correct . When you do not have pass protection you must humble yourself


 This is football, if you don't have the confidence then find another occupation.




> Until then he is just another overpaid $#@!bag. I cannot help him . I teach classes in various things but i do not do one on humility.


What's the book you use to teach these classes? "It's Not About Being the Best, it's About Trying" - by Fran Tarkenton

----------


## tebowlives

> Not sure if I'm alone when thinking this, but its weird to me how Baker Mayfield is 24 and yet hes engaged to a girl thats 4 years older than him.  You'd think the relationship would make more sense if their ages were reversed.  Women typically don't want to be with a man thats a few years younger than them.


He married the gold digger this summer.

----------


## tebowlives

Rank
Player
Rate
Years
Tm

1
*Aaron Rodgers*
102.8
2005-2019
gnb

2
*Russell Wilson*
101.5
2012-2019
sea

3
*Drew Brees*
97.7
2001-2019
2TM

4
*Tom Brady*
97.6
2000-2019
nwe

5
Tony Romo
97.1
2004-2016
dal

6
*Dak Prescott*
97.0
2016-2019
dal

7
Steve Young+
96.8
1985-1999
2TM

8
Peyton Manning
96.5
1998-2015
2TM

9
*Philip Rivers*
95.6
2004-2019
sdg




It's the Cowboy environment.

----------


## tebowlives

So far only the founders have submitted picks. I guess the others couldn't stand the heat.

*Anti G*
*tebow*
*oyarde*

Patriots
Patriots
Patriots

Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers

Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Redskins
Redskins
Dolphins

Saints
Saints
Saints

Vikings
Vikings
Vikings

Ravens
Ravens
Ravens

Falcons
Cardinals
Cardinals

Rams
Rams
49ers

Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys

Broncos
Broncos
Broncos

Chargers
Chargers
Chargers

Packers
Packers
Packers

----------


## Todd

This is the most brutally honest and brutal articles about the Cowboys I have ever read.  Not for the faint of heart.  But that organization is a dumpster fire on the scale of the Redskins.  Two franchises that have ALL the money and ALL that they want and can't win a thing.  

Dallas is like a crappy mega hit movie where you hired some top billed actors to play the parts and spent millions on the special effects but in the end the script and story sucks.  Lot's of people are going to spend bazillions to go see it, but it's not gonna win any awards.  


https://deadspin.com/why-your-team-s...oys-1837417268





> There’s a deep satisfaction in watching Princeton Boy Jason Garrett get constantly outfoxed by whatever slab of olive loaf is coaching on the opposite sideline.





> Witten is just gonna keep playing football until his brain is made of coffee pudding. He has not had a 1,000-yard season since 2012. He hasn’t averaged over 50 yards a game since 2013. Witten is the Rafael Palmeiro of tight ends.





> The Cowboys are the NFL’s id. Yes, they’re $#@!ty because of Jerry, and because of their misplaced sense of entitlement, and because of their Vince Gill concert tailgate party of a fanbase,





> Ezekiel Elliott has had more league investigations than the Cowboys have playoff appearances.





> Jerry is just like every other rich $#@! owner who prizes belonging more than actually winning, who believes that who you know justifies what you do, and who thinks projecting an aura of excellence creates excellence.





> Jerry’s just there to hog credit whenever something goes right and pull out his six-shooter when he’s displeased. He’s a $#@!ing mascot. And so are the fans of this team. You’re all braindead clapbots with removable heads. It’s scary that there are so many of you. No, really. I look at the Cowboys and I realize that America is a lost cause.



Ha.  Love it.

----------


## juleswin

Patriots
will fill the rest of my picks later

----------


## Anti Globalist

I would love it if the cowboys could go 0-16 until the end of time.

----------


## tebowlives

> This is the most brutally honest and brutal articles about the Cowboys I have ever read.  Not for the faint of heart.  But that organization is a dumpster fire on the scale of the Redskins.  Two franchises that have ALL the money and ALL that they want and can't win a thing.  
> 
> Dallas is like a crappy mega hit movie where you hired some top billed actors to play the parts and spent millions on the special effects but in the end the script and story sucks.  Lot's of people are going to spend bazillions to go see it, but it's not gonna win any awards. 
> https://deadspin.com/why-your-team-s...oys-1837417268
> 
> Ha.  Love it.


The Redskins are the worst franchise in pro sports. Too compare them to the Cowboys is something a common street urchin would do.
Hall of Famer Jerruh Jones has 3 Super Bowls in his pocket. What do you have in your pocket except rat excrement and broken dreams?

----------


## tebowlives

> I would love it if the cowboys could go 0-16 until the end of time.


I would love it if a hippo would take a dump in your dirty, dirty mouth. You'll come crawling back for forgiveness after the Cowboys take the title.

----------


## oyarde

> Patriots
> will fill the rest of my picks later


So far , the Giants have them right where they want them.

----------


## oyarde

NY Giants 14 patriots 14, 4:38 to Half.

----------


## oyarde

Giants have five first downs , two turnovers , two touchdowns and trail by 7 .

----------


## oyarde

Giants four turnovers , looks like the NY offense can score as many or more points as patriot offense and still lose by 14 and cover the spread .

----------


## tebowlives

All picked New England
*Anti G*
*tebow*
*oyarde*
*juleswin*
*winner*

Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots



All picks need to be turned in this week by 830 am cst (Cowboy Standard Time) as the Panthers/Buccaneers kicks off at that time in the land of King George
I don't think we should pick games that are not played within our borders. Plus so far everyone picked the Buccaneers so its not like it matters. That's always the best time to take a stand imo.

----------


## oyarde

> All picked New England
> *Anti G*
> *tebow*
> *oyarde*
> *juleswin*
> *winner*
> 
> Patriots
> Patriots
> ...


Jules really wanted the Giants and just ran short on time to change it.

----------


## oyarde

> This is a football thread. Thank you.


Undefeated Pacers played better D tonight , hit the boards pretty good, passed the ball well , missed too many free throws . I don't know if they can beat the Redskins and Giants or not .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Part of me was worried that the Giants would win the game.  It would have been poetic since Tom Brady lost to the Giants twice in the SB.

----------


## oyarde

> Part of me was worried that the Giants would win the game.  It would have been poetic since Tom Brady lost to the Giants twice in the SB.


They needed Eli for the win.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Updated my picks and I'm now picking Arizona over Atlanta.

----------


## tebowlives

> Updated my picks and I'm now picking Arizona over Atlanta.


Done, now you and I have the exact same picks. I don't blame you, I would have copied from me too. I'm thinking of changing from Minnesota to Philly.

No word from @acptulsa or @juleswin

----------


## oyarde

> Done, now you and I have the exact same picks. I don't blame you, I would have copied from me too. I'm thinking of changing from Minnesota to Philly.
> 
> No word from @acptulsa or @juleswin


Tulsa could be head down on the bar in an Indian Casino and Jules could be doing things we would rather not know about .

----------


## juleswin

Patriots
Panthers
Seahawks
Chiefs
Redskins
Saints 
Eagles
Ravens
Falcons
49ers
Cowboys
Broncos
Chargers
Lions

----------


## oyarde

Tampa trails by three in the second.

----------


## oyarde

After today I will likely pick the Cowboys twice more , I may reduce it if the redskins and giants bring back Keenum and Eli.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings 11 rushes , 10 passes , 10 points , lead 10 - 0 . Go Vikings !!!!!!

----------


## juleswin

Bad picks today, I did not take any chances and it seems like there are going to be a few upsets today. Shame on me for playing it conservatively

----------


## juleswin

I dunno what is going on in Tampa, was the Panther's defense? the Buccs o-line/receivers? or just Winston's poor decision making? he throws at least  ints in every game.

----------


## Anti Globalist

The puppet master isn't too happy with Clevelands HC.

----------


## oyarde

A little Vikings football today . Defense 2 picks , two sacks ,  a fumble recovery . 122 yards rushing and a TD from Cook , Mattison & Diggs on 32 carries .Cousins 138.4 QB rating , 4TD's , Diggs , Thielen and Rudolph 16 catches on 22 Targets for 260 yards and four TD's . I'll take it. That was the best team in the East.

----------


## tebowlives

Here is where we stand. After further review, the late pick by Juleswin 50 minutes into the Bucs/Panthers game was disallowed.
*Anti G*
*tebow*
*oyarde*
*juleswin*
*winner*

Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots

Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers

Panthers

Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Texans

Redskins
Redskins
Dolphins
Redskins
Redskins

Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints

Vikings
Vikings
Vikings
Eagles
Vikings

Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens

+6
+6
+5
+5




 remaining picks
Cardinals
Cardinals
Cardinals
Falcons

Rams
Rams
49ers
49ers

Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys

Broncos
Broncos
Broncos
Broncos

Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers

Packers
Packers
Packers
Lions



Everyones still in it.

----------


## tebowlives

Make no mistake football fans. The Cowboy game is still winnable.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Made a bet with my brother that Jason Garett will still be the coach of the Cowboys next season.  He thinks if they don't get to the second round of the playoffs Garetts going to get fired.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Chief lose for the second week in a row.  Saints continue to win without Brees- though not dominating. Low scoring game- 13-6 over Jacksonville. 

Redskins finally get a win- though the game was the Battle Of the Winless.  Somebody had to get their first victory in that one.  Dolphins keep their record perfect by failing on a two point conversion following a TD with six seconds left.  A kick would have tied it and sent it to overtime.

 49ers trying to keep a different kind of perfect record intact lead the Rams 14-7 in the third quarter. 

Denver going for win #2 in a row vs Tennessee. Nobody seems to want to score in that one- teams combining for 1-15 on third down conversions and eleven punts between them.  Denver up 6-0 at the half.  Broncos get the ball to start the second half.

----------


## oyarde

I'm at Metlife , Jets are going for the drive now to make it 28 - 9 .

----------


## oyarde

Redskins look to be only team going to be victorious in the East this week.

----------


## Todd

Thread gets funnier and funnier as the season goes on. Lol.   Dipsy doodle cowboy fans .

----------


## oyarde

9ers are looking for the kill , leading 17 - 7 on the ram 20

----------


## Zippyjuan

> I'm at Metlife , Jets are going for the drive now to make it 28 - 9 .


Oops! Interception!

----------


## tebowlives

> Thread gets funnier and funnier as the season goes on. Lol.   Dipsy doodle cowboy fans .


I see you have nothing to add about football. Have you ever played football you pussy?

----------


## oyarde

Looks like if the packers , Cardinals and 9ers win I might win again .

----------


## oyarde

> Oops! Interception!


Ooops is right . He is not at USC anymore , supposed to throw it to his guy .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Lucky number 3 in Denver?  With 3:33 in the third, Denver leads 13-0.  Titans offense not doing well vs Denver defense. Three offensive first downs and three due to penalties. 96 yards total offense and just punted yet again.  (And Denver punts it right back).

----------


## Zippyjuan

Dallas doing their best to stay out of the endzone.  Missed a short field goal.

----------


## juleswin

> I see you have nothing to add about football. Have you ever played football you pussy?


I think he only shows up when the cowboys are losing. He is what we in the business call a hater.

----------


## juleswin

> Looks like if the packers , Cardinals and 9ers win I might win again .


Falcons and 9ers win and I take the week. I would have already won had teabow accepted my panthers pick

----------


## tebowlives

> I think he only shows up when the cowboys are losing. He is what we in the business call a hater.


Exactly. As bad as oyarde is concerning judging football talent, he's in here talking football, making it about football.

----------


## juleswin

I am done if cardinals win

----------


## Zippyjuan

Denver keeps shutout alive.  Titans had 2nd and two at Denver's 11. Lost two yards on third. On fourth and four from the 13, instead of kicking a FG, they go for it and get sacked.  Denver ball. Still nine minutes left though.

I see Dallas finally found where the endzone is.  Comeback time?  Only down by five.

Jets and Broncos add a field goal.

----------


## juleswin

Falcons missed a game tying extra point, wtf?

----------


## juleswin

> Here is where we stand. After further review, the late pick by Juleswin 50 minutes into the Bucs/Panthers game was disallowed.
> *Anti G*
> *tebow*
> *oyarde*
> *juleswin*
> *winner*
> 
> Patriots
> Patriots
> ...


You need to give me the Panthers pick, I didn't know the game was an early start.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Denver again saves the shutout.  Titans had second down at Denver's 5 yard line.  Two sacks and penalty and back to the 20.  Got back to the eleven and went for it on fourth and eleven from the twelve but was intercepted. Denver runs out the clock for their second win of the season 16-0. Denver D had zero take- aways in their first four games but had three today after two vs Chargers last week.

Cowboys fail two point conversion and lose for the  third week in a row.

----------


## Anti Globalist

How the hell can the Cowboys lose to the Jets?

----------


## tebowlives

> You need to give me the Panthers pick, I didn't know the game was an early start.


It was almost an hour into the game. When your pick went up Carolina was leading 10-0. TB scored right after that. I didnt have a choice really.

----------


## tebowlives

> How the hell can the Cowboys lose to the Jets?


The 92 yarder was a back breaker. The Jets DBs covered well I thought. Gallup has some speed but still has the drops at times. Cobb not playing is huge imo. Depth at WRer is going to be Dallas' downfall.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Titans pulled Marcus Mariotta in the third quarter for Ryan Tannehill.  Mariotta had 7-18 for 63 and two interceptions. Tannhill did much better but still could not score (they failed two fourth down conversions from inside the 15 yardline). He finished with 13- 16 and 144 yards but no points and one interception.  Denver got their first shutout in two years.  They host the Chiefs on Thursday night.  Denver has now won two in a row while the Chiefs have lost two. Should Denver somehow pull that one out, they would be just one game back in the division after starting 0-4. Denver's offense has scored over 20 just once- a loss to Jacksonville (they also did score 20 vs the Chargers).

----------


## tebowlives

> Titans pulled Marcus Mariotta in the third quarter for Ryan Tannehill.  Mariotta had 7-18 for 63 and two interceptions. Tannhill did much better but still could not score (they failed two fourth down conversions from inside the 15 yardline). He finished with 13- 16 and 144 yards but no points and one interception.  Denver got their first shutout in two years.  They host the Chiefs on Thursday night.  Denver has now won two in a row while the Chiefs have lost two. Should Denver somehow pull that one out, they would be just one game back in the division after starting 0-4. Denver's offense has scored over 20 just once- a loss to Jacksonville (they also did score 20 vs the Chargers).


I think this may be it for Mariota. I thought he turned the corner last year. Wouldnt surprise me if Tannehill took over for good at some point.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> I think this may be it for Mariotta. Wouldnt surprise me if Tannehill took over at some point.


They moved right down the field when he came in- just had troubles once inside the 20.

----------


## tebowlives

> They moved right down the field when he came in- just had troubles once inside the 20.


He doesn't have any receivers really. The TE Walker is okay. Davis would be a decent at best #2 and Brown is young and new and hasn't shown much so far. ouch Last year 37 catches was the most from any WRer or TE.

----------


## oyarde

> How the hell can the Cowboys lose to the Jets?


Sometimes the best team wins .

----------


## oyarde

> Exactly. As bad as oyarde is concerning judging football talent, he's in here talking football, making it about football.


I think I am up on everyone for the season . I am probably the only person my bookie does not make money off of through a season .

----------


## tebowlives

The Chargers look sloppy. A missed tackle turns into a TD. They were driving anyway.

----------


## tebowlives

> I think I am up on everyone for the season . I am probably the only person my bookie does not make money off of through a season .


You're going down this week and i will successfully be on the winners podium where I rightfully belong. Down meaning a tie.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Chargers are losing to a team thats using their third string quarterback.  They're making him look like a 10 year veteran.

----------


## tebowlives

Here's where we stand. A 3 way tie with a possibility for a 4 way tie

*Anti G*
*tebow*
*oyarde*
*juleswin*
*winner*

Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots

Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers

Panthers

Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Texans

Redskins
Redskins
Dolphins
Redskins
Redskins

Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints

Vikings
Vikings
Vikings
Eagles
Vikings

Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens

Cardinals
Cardinals
Cardinals
Falcons
Cardinals

Rams
Rams
49ers
49ers
49ers

Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys
Jets

Broncos
Broncos
Broncos
Broncos
Broncos

Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Steelers

+8
+8
+8
+7


Packers
Packers
Packers
Lions

----------


## oyarde

Rivers fights back , cuts it to 7 with a minute to play . The difference in the game being his early fumble at own 9 returned for a TD .

----------


## tebowlives

> Rivers fights back , cuts it to 7 with a minute to play . The difference in the game being his early fumble at own 9 returned for a TD .


Teams that get a defensive turnover TD usually win.

----------


## oyarde

You should really just view this thread as a place to visit Oyarde the Football King. Pay no attention to the actual title of the thread which is misleading .

----------


## Todd

> I see you have nothing to add about football. Have you ever played football you pussy?


Oh look, it's a Cowboy fan trying to dick measure.  Surprise.

Yeah Skippy..... my football experience has enough playing time and knowledge base to know that the Cowboys are the best marketed media manipulated fail in all of professional sports.   Find some Names and market them as great finds, then sell them as superstars.  Achieve mediocrity.   

Sorry about your penis.

----------


## Zippyjuan

The fight still going on?  I figured people would have sobered up by now.

----------


## oyarde

> The fight still going on?  I figured people would have sobered up by now.


These guys are probably sober . Its me that gets all crazy on the firewater. My back hurts a little I should probably have a shot now for medicinal purpose .

----------


## tebowlives

> Oh look, it's a Cowboy fan trying to dick measure.  Surprise.


Oh look it's Todd being a jackass making things up.




> Yeah Skippy..... my football experience has enough playing time and knowledge base to know that the Cowboys are the best marketed media manipulated fail in all of professional sports.   Find some Names and market them as great finds, then sell them as superstars.  Achieve mediocrity.


Yet all you've done in this thread is act like a tool and not discuss football. Instead you've tried to make it about Cowboy fans. It's a pussy move.




> Sorry about your penis.


Sorry about you being a pussy.

I know what you can do, copy and paste what others are saying about the Cowboys since you don't know much about the NFL and don't have an original thought in your little head.

----------


## tebowlives

> You should really just view this thread as a place to visit Oyarde the Football King. Pay no attention to the actual title of the thread which is misleading .


You will be singing a different tune come the rumble in November. November 10th mark your calendar. I'm putting the W next to Dallas as we speak.

----------


## tebowlives

> These guys are probably sober . Its me that gets all crazy on the firewater. My back hurts a little I should probably have a shot now for medicinal purpose .


You should listen to the local Dallas sports talk show if you want to feel better. Going after Jason Garretts head as we speak.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Jason Garett and Mike Tomlin are in the same boat.  Two head coaches that will never be fired no matter what the circumstances are.

----------


## oyarde

> Jason Garett and Mike Tomlin are in the same boat.  Two head coaches that will never be fired no matter what the circumstances are.


Honestly though , who could Dallas bring in that would do any better ? They  are not winning he NFC . Best team in the east is philly , best teams in the NFC are Packers , Bears ,  Vikings , Lions , Saints and 49ers . The only suprise is how far the rams and philly have fallen sway from competing with those others. I will not mention the Seachickens yet but as everyone knows that qb is a gamer.

----------


## Zippyjuan

In their last two games, Denver has allowed a total of just 13 points and a combined total of just 75 yards rushing.

----------


## tebowlives

> Jason Garett and Mike Tomlin are in the same boat.  Two head coaches that will never be fired no matter what the circumstances are.


Speaking of, one of the unfounded rumors going around. Cowboys trade draft picks for Tomlin.

----------


## tebowlives

> Honestly though , who could Dallas bring in that would do any better ? They  are not winning he NFC . Best team in the east is philly , best teams in the NFC are Packers , Bears ,  Vikings , Lions , Saints and 49ers . The only suprise is how far the rams and philly have fallen sway from competing with those others. I will not mention the Seachickens yet but as everyone knows that qb is a gamer.


Philly can't be that good, they just lost to a mediocre team.
The Rams are a bit of a surprise, I guess the Goff bandwagon was a little premature. Gurley being hurt has't helped. Brown is a good backup runner but lacks the pass catching ability Gurley has.

Russell Wilson is the best QB imo.
49ers defense has been crushing.

----------


## tebowlives

> In their last two games, Denver has allowed a total of just 13 points and a combined total of just 75 yards rushing.


With a little luck they could be 4-2. two games lost on field goals at the buzzer.
Flacco was a good match at QB for that team. They have a very hard schedule the rest of the way.

----------


## Anti Globalist

> Speaking of, one of the unfounded rumors going around. Cowboys trade draft picks for Tomlin.


No team should be trying to get Tomlin as their coach.  Hes an overrated coach that hasn't done $#@! in the last few years.  He drafts all these great players, some of which will be in the HoF, and he can't do anything with them.  He's had such a stacked roster with players like  Roethlisberger, Antonio Brown, LeVeon Bell, a HoF defense at one point and he can't get them back to the SB.  Tomlin should be able to win multiple SBs with the players that hes had.  Imagine if Bill Cowher was still the coach of the Steelers and he had all those HoF players.  He would have won at least 5-6 SBs with them.

----------


## oyarde

> Philly can't be that good, they just lost to a mediocre team.
> The Rams are a bit of a surprise, I guess the Goff bandwagon was a little premature. Gurley being hurt has't helped. Brown is a good backup runner but lacks the pass catching ability Gurley has.
> 
> Russell Wilson is the best QB imo.
> 49ers defense has been crushing.


I talked to Cousins today , told him I want him to be the best NFC QB from here on out . Brees is out , no reason he cannot be .

----------


## oyarde

Any Vikings fans who missed it , there was a Treadwell sighting . Made on catch , a great one for a fourth down conversion . I think that was his first catch since they brought him back after Beebe's injury. I think he is fourth on the depth chart which is not bad for a guy who had been cut earlier.

----------


## tebowlives

> No team should be trying to get Tomlin as their coach.  Hes an overrated coach that hasn't done $#@! in the last few years.  He drafts all these great players, some of which will be in the HoF, and he can't do anything with them.  He's had such a stacked roster with players like  Roethlisberger, Antonio Brown, LeVeon Bell, a HoF defense at one point and he can't get them back to the SB.  Tomlin should be able to win multiple SBs with the players that hes had.  Imagine if Bill Cowher was still the coach of the Steelers and he had all those HoF players.  He would have won at least 5-6 SBs with them.


They have had some real good teams but New England did get in their way a few times. Next to the Patriots, the Steelers may be the next best team over the last 10 years.

----------


## juleswin

> Philly can't be that good, they just lost to a mediocre team.
> The Rams are a bit of a surprise, I guess the Goff bandwagon was a little premature. Gurley being hurt has't helped. Brown is a good backup runner but lacks the pass catching ability Gurley has.
> 
> Russell Wilson is the best QB imo.
> 49ers defense has been crushing.


I watched the Seahawks game and the refs gave them the game. Last catch to seal the game was a drop but the refs gave it to the hawks anyway. Matthew Stafford is the best QB at the moment. A lot of QB play has been sub par so far

----------


## oyarde

> Philly can't be that good, they just lost to a mediocre team.
> The Rams are a bit of a surprise, I guess the Goff bandwagon was a little premature. Gurley being hurt has't helped. Brown is a good backup runner but lacks the pass catching ability Gurley has.
> 
> Russell Wilson is the best QB imo.
> 49ers defense has been crushing.


Gurley has  not looked the same since he came back from injury last season .

----------


## oyarde

> Speaking of, one of the unfounded rumors going around. Cowboys trade draft picks for Tomlin.


Cowboys should take Tomlin .

----------


## oyarde

> Philly can't be that good, they just lost to a mediocre team.
> The Rams are a bit of a surprise, I guess the Goff bandwagon was a little premature. Gurley being hurt has't helped. Brown is a good backup runner but lacks the pass catching ability Gurley has.
> 
> Russell Wilson is the best QB imo.
> 49ers defense has been crushing.


Gurley has  not looked the same since he came back from injury last season .  Rams O line does not look like it will last the season.

----------


## tebowlives

> Gurley has  not looked the same since he came back from injury last season .


He lucked out getting that new contract before he got hurt.

----------


## tebowlives

One of the biggest complaints in the Cowboy game concerning Garretts coaching was the 2 point conversion with the empty backfield against the blitz. Williams blitzes a lot and they were showing it on that play.

----------


## oyarde

> One of the biggest complaints in the Cowboy game concerning Garretts coaching was the 2 point conversion with the empty backfield against the blitz. Williams blitzes a lot and they were showing it on that play.


When the Cowboys get Tomlin they will run that in for two.

----------


## oyarde

Lions have kept Rogers in check pretty much just dropping everyone in coverage.

----------


## tebowlives

> Lions have kept Rogers in check pretty much just dropping everyone in coverage.


Its a good game. A bit of bad luck on the ball bouncing off the Packers face. Rodgers looks like he's heating up. GB receivers aren't really getting separation.

----------


## oyarde

Looks like Packers have lost Geronimo.

----------


## juleswin

Refs for the win, another game taken over by the refs. Hands to the shoulder pads in now called as hands to the face

----------


## oyarde

> Refs for the win, another game taken over by the refs. Hands to the shoulder pads in now called as hands to the face


I just wish it could have ended in a tie .

----------


## oyarde

For the record , I don't like empty backfield plays for two point conversions .

----------


## sam1952

> No team should be trying to get Tomlin as their coach.  Hes an overrated coach that hasn't done $#@! in the last few years.  He drafts all these great players, some of which will be in the HoF, and he can't do anything with them.  He's had such a stacked roster with players like  Roethlisberger, Antonio Brown, LeVeon Bell, a HoF defense at one point and he can't get them back to the SB.  Tomlin should be able to win multiple SBs with the players that hes had.  Imagine if Bill Cowher was still the coach of the Steelers and he had all those HoF players.  He would have won at least 5-6 SBs with them.


The only thing Tomlin is good at is losing challenges and poor clock management. Wish hed go to Washington

----------


## tebowlives

The results are official. Anti G and oyarde pick up their 2nd win and yours truly gets his first, as predicted.

*Anti G*
*tebow*
*oyarde*
*juleswin*
*winner*

Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots

Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers

Panthers

Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Texans

Redskins
Redskins
Dolphins
Redskins
Redskins

Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints

Vikings
Vikings
Vikings
Eagles
Vikings

Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens

Cardinals
Cardinals
Cardinals
Falcons
Cardinals

Rams
Rams
49ers
49ers
49ers

Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys
Jets

Broncos
Broncos
Broncos
Broncos
Broncos

Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Steelers

Packers
Packers
Packers
Lions
Packers

+9
+9
+9
+7




*Wins*
Anti G -2
oyarde -2
acptulsa -1
juleswin -1
tebow - 1

----------


## tebowlives

Week 7 games. Deadline for picks is Sunday noon central. The Thursday Game this week is an old AFL rivalry. The Dallas Texans franchise takes on the Denver Broncos franchise.

Chiefs	@ Broncos
Raiders	@ Packers
49ers	@ Redskins
Cardinals	@ Giants
Rams	@ Falcons
Dolphins	@ Bills
Jaguars	@ Bengals
Texans	@ Colts
Vikings	@ Lions
Chargers	@ Titans
Ravens	@ Seahawks
Saints	@ Bears
Eagles	@ Cowboys
Patriots	@ Jets

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Week 7 games. Deadline for picks is Sunday noon central. The Thursday Game this week is an old AFL rivalry. The Dallas Texans franchise takes on the Denver Broncos franchise.
> 
> Chiefs    @ Broncos
> Raiders    @ Packers
> 49ers    @ Redskins
> Cardinals    @ Giants
> Rams    @ Falcons
> Dolphins    @ Bills
> Jaguars    @ Bengals
> ...


Dallas wins, driven by pure hatred, despite their increasingly obvious deficiencies

----------


## tebowlives

> Dallas wins, driven by pure hatred, despite their increasingly obvious deficiencies


Maybe the home field advantage will help.
They played the last game missing both tackles, their slot receiver, and their #1 WRer went out early in the first quarter. If they don't come back for this game,  Philly will take it. Especially the way they are shutting down the run.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Maybe the home field advantage will help.
> They played the last game missing both tackles, their slot receiver, and their #1 WRer went out early in the first quarter. If they don't come back for this game,  Philly will take it. Especially the way they are shutting down the run.


The passing sucked before Cooper went out. 

And Dallas usually has a home field disadvantage (the theory is that the stadium is so nice the fans don't pay much attention to the game, lol).

Nonetheless, I see a win - Dallas gets extra motivated against Filthy.

----------


## Todd

> The only thing Tomlin is good at is losing challenges and poor clock management. Wish he’d go to Washington


See the problem with the way Snyder thinks is he thinks it's a coaching problem.  That's one piece.  It's a complete systems problem.  His entire organization is run by morons.  Bruce Allen is a dumpster fire and completely clueless.  Tomlin was successful because Pittsburgh is a great organization and he was a good coach.  That's not Washington.  You're probably right though that he will go there.  There are probably 10 great organizations in the NFL.  But not many in the NFC East.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Something tells me none of the team in the AFC North will have positive records by the time the regular season is over.

----------


## oyarde

Chiefs , Packers , 49ers , Giants , Rams , Bills , Jags , Colts , Vikings , Chargers, Seahawks , Bears , Eagles , Pats

----------


## tebowlives

Chiefs
Packers
49ers
Giants
Rams
Bills
Jaguars
Colts
Lions
Chargers
Seahawks
Bears
Eagles - may change this based on the injury report
Patriots

----------


## tebowlives

> The passing sucked before Cooper went out. 
> 
> And Dallas usually has a home field disadvantage (the theory is that the stadium is so nice the fans don't pay much attention to the game, lol).
> 
> Nonetheless, I see a win - Dallas gets extra motivated against Filthy.


Cooper played 3 snaps, that's it. We saw how much of a difference he made when he joined the team last year.
I don't know who told you that about Jerry World
Home record the last 4 years
2-1
7-1
3-5
7-1

----------


## tebowlives

> See the problem with the way Snyder thinks is he thinks it's a coaching problem.  That's one piece.  It's a complete systems problem.  His entire organization is run by morons.  Bruce Allen is a dumpster fire and completely clueless.  Tomlin was successful because Pittsburgh is a great organization and he was a good coach.  That's not Washington.  You're probably right though that he will go there.  There are probably 10 great organizations in the NFL.  But not many in the NFC East.


Allen hasn't been a plus. Rumors on the last draft, once again a QB is forced on a coach who didn't want him. Just like when RG3 was forced on Shanahan. Getting Keenum to start with Alex Smith looking to come back by 2020. They like McCoy because he knows the system. Even though he stares down receivers. So why draft a QB in round 1? I think Hastings will eventually be decent enough but don't see him as a 1st rounder

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Cooper played 3 snaps, that's it.


No, it was more than the first 3 and out.




> We saw how much of a difference he made when he joined the team last year.


There are lots of people who deeply regret throwing out Dez.

The people who blame all passing failures on everybody but the passer don't have this view. 




> I don't know who told you that about Jerry World
> Home record the last 4 years
> 2-1
> 7-1
> 3-5
> 7-1


I watch the games...

----------


## tebowlives

> See the problem with the way Snyder thinks is he thinks it's a coaching problem. That's one piece. It's a complete systems problem. His entire organization is run by morons. Bruce Allen is a dumpster fire and completely clueless. Tomlin was successful because Pittsburgh is a great organization and he was a good coach. That's not Washington. You're probably right though that he will go there. There are probably 10 great organizations in the NFL. But not many in the NFC East.


Allen hasn't been a plus. Rumors on the last draft, once again a QB is forced on a coach who didn't want him. Just like when RG3 was forced on Shanahan. Getting Keenum to start with Alex Smith looking to come back by 2020. They like McCoy because he knows the system. Even though he stares down receivers. So why draft a QB in round 1? I think Hastings will eventually be decent enough but don't see him a a 1st rounder. Maybe Doug Williams being a QB influenced that draft?

Scot McCloughan may have been a drunk but he's better than what they have now

----------


## tebowlives

> No, it was more than the first 3 and out.


box score with the snaps
https://www.pro-football-reference.c...1910130nyj.htm




> There are lots of people who deeply regret throwing out Dez.
> 
> The people who blame all passing failures on everybody but the passer don't have this view. 
> 
> 
> 
> I watch the games...


Dez was a cancer who wore out his welcome and didn't produce for what he was getting paid for the last 3 years. Hardly anyone went after him when he was released. Plus his monkey crapped everywhere.

----------


## tebowlives

> Something tells me none of the team in the AFC North will have positive records by the time the regular season is over.


Ravens are 4-2 and could stay above .500 by beating up on the other teams in their division. They have a tough schedule coming up so you may be right. *
I don't see Lamar Jackson lasting too much longer if he keeps running the ball a ton. They'll go down if he goes out. And as much as I dislike RG3 he is a good fit to backup in that offense but I don't see him as a winning QB

*Besides division opponents the weakest team record wise is the 3-3 Rams and the 1-4 Jets who are alot better than their record now that their QB is back.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Dez was a cancer


Go to the beach, walk into the ocean; keep walking.

----------


## tebowlives

> Go to the beach, walk into the ocean; keep walking.


Educate yourself on football and come back when you know what you're talking about.

Drew Pearson: There will be a different atmosphere in Cowboys' locker room without Dez Bryant

His last few years his skills declined and he wore out his welcome. When you don't produce you don't get away with the temper tantrums and stupidity.

The last 3 years he went from 1300 yards and double digit TDs to 800 yards and 7 TDs *when healthy.* His catch percentage went from 67,59,65 to 43,52,52

Dez didn't produce. Playmaker caused a ton of problems. He even stabbed a teammate in the neck but at least he produced so he stayed.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Educate yourself on football and come back when you know what you're talking about.


Smack yourself repeatedly in the head while watching the 2014 season.

Do you know why Dez's production declined?

I do; I don't think you do.

----------


## tebowlives

> Smack yourself repeatedly in the head while watching the 2014 season.


Smack your uninformed face. Poor baby throws a bit of a hissy fit because he was corrected and tries to make it about me. It's a pussy move. If you can't stand the heat, stay out of the kitchen.




> Do you know why Dez's production declined?
> 
> I do; I don't think you do.


You don't even know that Cooper played 3 snaps the last game. You don't even know the Cowboys recent home record so why would you know why Dezs production slipped. He got hurt and his skills diminished, that much is obvious. His numbers prove that.
Go ahead and explain to everyone here why hardly any team went after the great Dez if he's so good?

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Cooper played 3 snaps the last game


...and the next several series after that, all of which resulted in nothing. 

Any slippage in Dez's performance is a function of the garbage passer.

----------


## tebowlives

> ...and the next several series after that, all of which resulted in nothing.


He played 3 snaps period.




> Any slippage in Dez's performance is a function of the garbage passer.


It didn't hurt Whitten or the Hobbit.Their catch percentage didn't have the bottom fall out.  Daks completion percentage is up there with Romos. 

Quit hatting on Dak, he's good enough.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> He played 3 snaps period.


Suit up Garret.




> It didn't hurt Whitten


Don't talk about the man.




> Daks completion percentage is up there with Romos







> Quit hatting on Dak, he's good enough.


I'll stop hattting (sic) when Dakota spells his name properly. 

Then we'll see if he can throw a football...

(he can't)

----------


## tebowlives

> Suit up Garret.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't talk about the man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Daks lifetime completion percentage is 66.5. Romos was 65.3
The facts don't care about your fewlings.

----------


## oyarde

I am feeling 70 percent for Cousins this year .

----------


## tebowlives

> I am feeling 70 percent for Cousins this year .


He did that last year and they went 8-7-1. I can see them hitting 8 wins this year. However November 10th wont be one of them.

----------


## Anti Globalist

NFL Week 7 picks

Denver<Kansas City
Buffalo>Miami
Cincinnati<Jacksonville
Detroit<Minnesota
Green Bay>Oakland
Atlanta<Lose Angeles Rams
Indianapolis>Houston
Washington<San Francisco
New York Giants<Arizona
Tennesse<Los Angeles Chargers
Chicago>New Orleans
Seattle>Baltimore
Dallas>Philadelphia
New York Jets<New England

----------


## tebowlives

Here is where we stand so far

*Anti G*
*tebow*
*oyarde*

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Packers
Packers
Packers

49ers
49ers
49ers

Cardinals
Giants
Giants

Rams
Rams
Rams

Bills
Bills
Bills

Jaguars
Jaguars
Jaguars

Colts
Colts
Colts

Vikings
Lions
Vikings

Chargers
Chargers
Chargers

Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks

Bears
Bears
Bears

Cowboys
Cowboys
Eagles

Patriots
Patriots
Patriots



waiting for @juleswin and @acptulsa and any others who want to try their hand at predicting while understanding they cannot compete with the Founders

No one has picked the Falcons. It's a gutsy pick but they are playing better than their record. Granted the Rams just picked up Ramsey at CB but traded CB Peters. The great CB Talib is out for 6-8 weeks too. They don't have much depth at DB imo.

----------


## juleswin

Chiefs but wont be surprised if they lose

----------


## Anti Globalist

That was the worst fake punt I've ever seen in my life.

----------


## oyarde

So far I have compiled a list of 9 players and coaches on denver to report to the commissioner  that obviously bet on KC . Head coach , Punter , kicker , special teams coach and O line .

----------


## ghengis86

Mahomes out. Looks like dislocated knee cap from the replay of the trainer working on him.

----------


## juleswin

> So far I have compiled a list of 9 players and coaches on denver to report to the commissioner  that obviously bet on KC . Head coach , Punter , kicker , special teams coach and O line .


Yes on O line

----------


## Anti Globalist

> Mahomes out. Looks like dislocated knee cap from the replay of the trainer working on him.


The Madden Curse strikes again.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Mahomes out. Looks like dislocated knee cap from the replay of the trainer working on him.


That was confirmed as his injury. 

Broncos offense was given a major smack-down by the Chiefs defense. Other than the opening drive (and the odd decision to go for two points), they did nothing the rest of the game. Zero protection for an immobile QB and the O-line could not make any room for the running game either (I have been critical of Denver's O-line for years now). Nine sacks. Coaching made bad decisions too.  The badly failed fake punt. That two point attempt.  They have only made something like three out of their last 45 third down conversions. They just seemed to give up trying. Denver has scored more than 16 points only once this season. Their defense is pretty good but the offense isn't holding up their end.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Patrick Mahomes will be out for 3 weeks.

----------


## Zippyjuan

KC is down to their last quarterback- Matt Moore. They have Chad Henne but he is currently on injured reserve- breaking his ankle in pre-season but could be back "shortly".

----------


## tebowlives

> KC is down to their last quarterback- Matt Moore. They have Chad Henne but he is currently on injured reserve- breaking his ankle in pre-season but could be back "shortly".


I read 2 weeks and no news on who the back will be. Somethings up. No way the backup will learn anything this late. Only person I can think of is Tyler Bray who was with them a few years. I think he is still on the Bears practice squad and you'd think KC would have already made the move.

----------


## acptulsa

> KC is down to their last quarterback- Matt Moore. They have Chad Henne but he is currently on injured reserve- breaking his ankle in pre-season but could be back "shortly".


Sort of.  They have an "emergency quarterback".  Veteran fullback Anthony "The Sausage" Sherman has even thrown a pass or two in games on Andy Reed trick plays.

----------


## tebowlives

I changed my Eagles @ Cowboys pick to the Cowboys. The cream rises to the top.

----------


## tebowlives

> Sort of.  They have an "emergency quarterback".  Veteran fullback Anthony "The Sausage" Sherman has even thrown a pass or two in games on Andy Reed trick plays.


I think you made this up so you could say the sausage part.

----------


## acptulsa

> I think you made this up so you could say the sausage part.


No, it's true.

Of course, he's no Patrick Mahomes.  But then, who is?

----------


## tebowlives

> No, it's true.
> 
> Of course, he's no Patrick Mahomes.  But then, who is?


I've already responded to one of your posts and I only respond to extra posts when it's from a made member who actively particpates in the "Cowboys will win the NFC Pickem Contest".

----------


## tebowlives

I was told Kyle Shurmur, from Vanderbilt, is on the practice squad and is the Chiefs backup, for now anyway.

----------


## juleswin

> That was confirmed as his injury. 
> 
> Broncos offense was given a major smack-down by the Chiefs defense. Other than the opening drive (and the odd decision to go for two points), they did nothing the rest of the game. Zero protection for an immobile QB and the O-line could not make any room for the running game either (I have been critical of Denver's O-line for years now). Nine sacks. Coaching made bad decisions too.  The badly failed fake punt. That two point attempt.  They have only made something like three out of their last 45 third down conversions. They just seemed to give up trying. Denver has scored more than 16 points only once this season. Their defense is pretty good but the offense isn't holding up their end.


Turns out you are just as clueless with your football knowledge as u are with your foreign policy. Denver o line has been better than average for years now. The one thing they are known for is opening large lanes for runs. Think of all the great running backs running behind that line who suddenly stopped being great once they were traded.

----------


## oyarde

> I was told Kyle Shurmur, from Vanderbilt, is on the practice squad and is the Chiefs backup, for now anyway.


That kid has potential to make a solid #2 somewhere someday.

----------


## oyarde

I hope the Colts get the win in at home today . Be good for commerce

----------


## Anti Globalist

Despite Mahomes being out for 3 weeks I'm still pretty confident that they'll be able to win their next 3 games.

----------


## tebowlives

> Despite Mahomes being out for 3 weeks I'm still pretty confident that they'll be able to win their next 3 games.


Dunno about that. I dont see them beating Green Bay and the Vikings even though they are home games. They should beat the Titans.

----------


## tebowlives

> I hope the Colts get the win in at home today . Be good for commerce


They should but there is something about teams from Texas being winners and being so much better than people from other states.

----------


## juleswin

NFL Week 7 picks

Kansas City
Buffalo
Jacksonville
Minnesota
Oakland
Lose Angeles Rams
Houston
San Francisco
Arizona
Los Angeles Chargers
Chicago
Baltimore
Dallas
New England

----------


## oyarde

> They should but there is something about teams from Texas being winners and being so much better than people from other states.


Houston does always have great cheerleaders.

----------


## tebowlives

The Polls are now closed
*Anti G*
*tebow*
*oyarde*
*juleswin*
*winner*

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Packers
Packers
Packers
Raiders


49ers
49ers
49ers
49ers


Cardinals
Giants
Giants
Cardinals


Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams


Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills


Jaguars
Jaguars
Jaguars
Jaguars


Colts
Colts
Colts
Texans


Vikings
Lions
Vikings
Vikings


Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers


Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Ravens


Bears
Bears
Bears
Bears


Cowboys
Cowboys
Eagles
Cowboys


Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots

----------


## oyarde

Cousins gets his first TD in Detroit this season on second possession to Thielen . Last season lit them up for 3 TD's and 250 yards with out Dalvin in the Victory.

----------


## oyarde

Colts out early 7 - 0 . Giants look to be taking the day off .

----------


## oyarde

Hopefully Thielen is alright , ran into that $#@!ty wall at ford field on the TD.

----------


## oyarde

Stafford becomes fastest QB to 40K yards .

----------


## oyarde

I am thinking Redskins may have the worst cheerleaders.

----------


## tebowlives

> I am thinking Redskins may have the worst cheerleaders.


They have the worst everything

----------


## oyarde

Vikings 97 yard TD drive  on 15 plays for third straight TD drive lead 21 - 14 in Detroit . Vikings 94 yards rushing on 16 carries , 6 yards per .

----------


## tebowlives

> Hopefully Thielen is alright , ran into that $#@!ty wall at ford field on the TD.


He hurt a hamstring. That's what happens when you out of shape as well as reaching for Cousins ducks.

----------


## oyarde

Everson Griffin got a roughing the passer penalty today that could be a first . I do not think he touched the qb.

----------


## Anti Globalist

> I am thinking Redskins may have the worst cheerleaders.


 Least they have them.  Some NFL teams don't have any cheerleaders from what I've heard.

----------


## oyarde

Everson Griffin got a roughing the passer penalty today that could be a first . I do not think he touched the qb.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings with three roughing the passer calls on lions last drive . One on Everson Griffen who never touched qb .

----------


## oyarde

6:40 left in the third , Vikings fail to convert the second third down of game . Defense needs to step up rest of second half.

----------


## tebowlives

Anti G is perfect through the early games. tebow has missed 2 and has the same pix as Anti G left. juleswin has missed 2 and only has 1 pick different than Anti G left.
Oyarde has missed 1 so far and could gain a tie if the Eagles beat the Cowboys. Which they wont.

*Anti G*
*tebow*
*oyarde*
*juleswin*
*winner*

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Packers
Packers
Packers
Raiders
Packers

49ers
49ers
49ers
49ers
49ers

Cardinals
Giants
Giants
Cardinals
Cardinals

Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams

Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills

Jaguars
Jaguars
Jaguars
Jaguars
Jaguars

Colts
Colts
Colts
Texans
Colts

Vikings
Lions
Vikings
Vikings
Vikings

  +9
  +7
  +8
  +7

----------


## oyarde

Vikings 42 detroit 30 with 1:55 to play .  If the Hoosiers , Vikings & Colts all win on the same weekend , I keep an emergency 15 Tall Boys stashed .

----------


## oyarde

> Anti G is perfect through the early games. tebow has missed 2 and has the same pix as Anti G left. juleswin has missed 2 and only has 1 pick different than Anti G left.
> Oyarde has missed 1 so far and could gain a tie if the Eagles beat the Cowboys. Which they wont.
> 
> *Anti G*
> *tebow*
> *oyarde*
> *juleswin*
> *winner*
> 
> ...


So I am counting on Eagles to beat the Cowboys so I win ? That youngster picked the cardinals to win on the road , WTF ?

----------


## oyarde

Even without Thielen , there is no way the detroit defense can cover Diggs , Rudolph and Smith or stop Cook .

----------


## oyarde

I am not sure if the 49ers 9 - 0 win over Washington today should count as a full victory but I am sure the cardinals have to be the worst 3-3 -1 team in recent times .

----------


## oyarde

Saints lead Bears 9 - 7 , mostly just former Viking scoring , Bridgewater with a TD pass , Patterson with a kick return TD .

----------


## tebowlives

> I am not sure if the 49ers 9 - 0 win over Washington today should count as a full victory but I am sure the cardinals have to be the worst 3-3 -1 team in recent times .


The 3 teams they have beaten have a combined 3-18 record.

----------


## tebowlives

I am glad Bridgewater is doing so well now that he's with an organization that cares about it's players.

----------


## oyarde

> I am glad Bridgewater is doing so well now that he's with an organization that cares about it's players.


I have on my Vikings Bridgewater jersey today .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Can't believe I won all the early games.  Got a bit worried when I saw Miami was beating Buffalo at one point during the game.  Would have been a complete embarrassment if they ended up losing.

----------


## oyarde

Saints about to put this away . Bears will be out of division contention . They still have to play @ Minnesota and @ Green bay , thats two more losses to go with the three they have . Whoever wins the division will not have that many. Vikings move to 6 - 2 Thurs , then nine days off before they go to KC with a four game winning streak .

----------


## oyarde

I never knew who Dallas Godirt was before but now I know he is the eagles guy who fumbled . With a name like Go Dirt you should be able to hang onto the ball , must be something wrong with his first name.

----------


## oyarde

Philly off two possessions , 10 penalty yards , two turnovers , 17 yards . Thats how you spot the other team a 14 - 0 lead . WTF

----------


## oyarde

Philly now 3rd & 10 on third possession ......

----------


## oyarde

Philly gets in the game momentarily with a 28 yard TD to Go Dirt , trail the street urchins 7 - 14 .

----------


## oyarde

Bears Patterson recovered an onside kick today , is that the first of the season for a kicking team ?

----------


## oyarde

When I looked earlier today , Jets still just 9 point underdogs to NE .

----------


## oyarde

Zeke with the drop and two yard run bringing 3rd & 8 .

----------


## oyarde

After spotting the cowboys  two TD's since then the eagles have been outscored 10 - 7 .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings win on Thurs and it looks like we have four main contenders in the NFC , Green Bay , Minnesota , San Fran and New Orleans . I am undecided about seattle, they did little convincing today .In the AFC  it goes through NE . Colts , Pats , Ravens win divisions , nobody else matters if Mahomes is not 100 percent in three weeks , by then KC will be 6 - 4 in a division of duds.

----------


## tebowlives

Anti G takes it *Anti G*
*tebow*
*oyarde*
*juleswin*
*winner*

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Packers
Packers
Packers
Raiders
Packers

49ers
49ers
49ers
49ers
49ers

Cardinals
Giants
Giants
Cardinals
Cardinals

Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams

Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills

Jaguars
Jaguars
Jaguars
Jaguars
Jaguars

Colts
Colts
Colts
Texans
Colts

Vikings
Lions
Vikings
Vikings
Vikings

Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers

Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Ravens
Ravens

Bears
Bears
Bears
Bears
Saints

Cowboys
Cowboys
Eagles
Cowboys
Cowboys

----------


## oyarde

Jules should always be a minus two to start .

----------


## tebowlives

> Jules should always be a minus two to start .


This is how it starts. A newcomer comes along and there's always 1 in the crowd who tries to make it harder for the newcomers. So a newcomer tax is proposed. 

Let me guess, this plan was hashed out at a dive bar in the local Motel 6 with the help of your friends Jack Daniels and Jim Beam. I hope the discussion from the next table about the best ways to make meth wasn't distracting from your meeting?

----------


## tebowlives

*Wins*
Anti G -3
oyarde -2
acptulsa -1
juleswin -1
tebow - 1

----------


## juleswin

> Anti G takes it 
> 
> *Anti G*
> *tebow*
> *oyarde*
> *juleswin*
> *winner*
> 
> Chiefs
> ...


I am 10+, I got my Ravens pick right

----------


## tebowlives

> I am 10+, I got my Ravens pick right


Corrected

----------


## oyarde

> Corrected


I sspotted that , figured you would cave in like that.

----------


## Anti Globalist

I was actually contemplating on changing my pick for the Saints-Bears game on Saturday.

----------


## juleswin

> Corrected


Also there is one more game tonight and I am changing my pick to the jets. So technically I still have a chance

----------


## tebowlives

> Also there is one more game tonight and I am changing my pick to the jets. So technically I still have a chance


Once they picks are in by noon central they can't be changed. This way no one can game the system.

----------


## oyarde

> This is how it starts. A newcomer comes along and there's always 1 in the crowd who tries to make it harder for the newcomers. So a newcomer tax is proposed. 
> 
> Let me guess, this plan was hashed out at a dive bar in the local Motel 6 with the help of your friends Jack Daniels and Jim Beam. I hope the discussion from the next table about the best ways to make meth wasn't distracting from your meeting?


My favorite bar used to be to the right of the Motel 6 , behind the Days Inn and Wesleyan University that was previously a Bloomington chain liquor store. Guy retired  and sold it to a couple dumb kids so naturally it is out of business . I sometimes get draft beer at the mexican cantina across the road , they have excellent shrimp and steak fajitas. I had not even thought of taxing Jules until you mentioned it. This is why I have moved your party in Nov to celebrate three months of non approval of your old account to the new Holiday Inn. Should be a little more classy than what your used to in Irving . Personally I would avoid the Motel 6 ,not only does it not have a bar but the trustees give out vouchers there for any transient homeless while they lay plans to deport them. The normal customers are  on parole on the weekly rate while they work at the factory saving for a deposit  There are usually a couple of people hanging out looking to bum cigarettes so you are not going to get any smokes there .

----------


## oyarde

I miss my old favorite nicer sports bar Ric's . Rick retired and sold it , he had bought it from another Ric who was later gunned down in florida by a prostitute . I watched a lot of football there . The original building was in a VW dealership .

----------


## Anti Globalist

NFL Week 8 picks

Minnesota>Washington
Atlanta<Seattle
Tennesse<Tampa Bay
New Orleans>Arizona
Los Angeles Rams>Cincinnati
Jacksonville>New York Jets
Buffalo<Philadelphia
Chicago>Los Angeles Chargers
Detroit>New York Giants
Houston>Oakland
San Francisco>Carolina
New England>Cleveland
Indianapolis>Denver
Kansas City<Green Bay
Pittsburgh>Miami

----------


## oyarde

Vikings , Seachickens , Bucs , Saints , Rams , Jets , Eagles , Chargers , Lions , Raiders , Panthers , Pats , Colts , Packers , Steelers

----------


## oyarde

Jets look like the jets .

----------


## oyarde

Darnold 1 of 3 , 5 yards , a pick , a sack . zero points . 11 1/2 to Half  Patriots 2nd & Goal from Jets one yard line leading 17 - 0 .

----------


## oyarde

Jets are retarded , they could have been playing Bridgewater , instead they have Darnold . Jets , interception , punt , fumble , interception . Never going to get good there until they get a QB .

----------


## oyarde

Jets at midfield with a chance to turn it over again for four before the half.

----------


## oyarde

3:31 to half Darnold now has one more completion than interceptions.

----------


## oyarde

For Jets final possession of the half QB misses wide open WR on 4th and 4 to turn it over on downs to cover every angle . They should probably take tryouts from the local  Div 1 colleges for qb .

----------


## oyarde

The commissioner should fine the jets very , very heavily for fielding this performance . Jets should fine darnold this weeks pay.

----------


## oyarde

Darnold has been sacked once , thrown 8 completions for 50 yards , thrown four interceptions , lost a fumble , turned it over on downs missing a wide open WR , lost a fumble for a safety for a QB rating of 10.01 .

----------


## oyarde

Jets Joe Namath  threw 5 interceptions against the Pats in 1976 , Darnold still has 12 1/2 min to get his fifth pick but already has 7 turnovers I think. Pats last shut out the jets in 1974.

----------


## oyarde

That game in 1976 the Jets lost to the Pats with Namaths 5 interceptions final score was Jets 24 Pats 38

----------


## tebowlives

Redskins	@ Vikings
Giants	@ Lions
Broncos	@ Colts
Cardinals	@ Saints
Buccaneers @ Titans
Bengals	@ Rams
Eagles	@ Bills
Seahawks @ Falcons
Jets	@ Jaguars
Chargers	@ Bears
Panthers	@ 49ers
Browns	@ Patriots
Raiders	@ Texans
Packers	@ Chiefs
Dolphins	@ Steelers

----------


## tebowlives

*Anti G*
*oyarde*
*tebow*

Vikings
Vikings
Vikings

Lions
Lions
Lions

Colts
Colts
Colts

Saints
Saints
Saints

Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Titans

Rams
Rams
Rams

Eagles
Eagles
Eagles

Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks

Jaguars
Jets
Jaguars

Bears
Chargers
Bears

49ers
Panthers
49ers

Patriots
Patriots
Patriots

Texans
Raiders
Texans

Packers
Packers
Packers

Steelers
Steelers
Steelers



*Wins*
Anti G -3
oyarde -2
acptulsa -1
juleswin -1
tebow - 1

----------


## tebowlives

Hopefully the ex Viking Keenum, who was let go because he only got Minnesota as far as the NFC Championship, will get the better of ex Redskin Cousins. 

Dalvin Cook is the one to shut down. He's made a big difference this year.

What do you think is going to happen when Mattison comes in? The Lions figured that out, hopefully Washington will. Minnesota needs the win as the next two games, at Kansas City and at Dallas will result in losses.

----------


## oyarde

Mattison is averaging five yards a carry . Probably could do better against NFC east teams

----------


## juleswin

Vikings
Lions
Colts
Saints
Buccaneers
Rams
Eagles
Seahawks
Jaguars
Bears
49ers
Patriots
Texans
Packers
Steelers

----------


## tebowlives

*Anti G*
*oyarde*
*tebow*
*juleswin*

Vikings
Vikings
Vikings
Vikings

Lions
Lions
Lions
Lions

Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts

Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints

Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Titans
Buccaneers

Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams

Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles

Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks

Jaguars
Jaguars
Jaguars
Jaguars

Bears
Chargers
Bears
Bears

49ers
Panthers
49ers
49ers

Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots

Texans
Raiders
Texans
Texans

Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers

Steelers
Steelers
Steelers
Steelers



Anti G and the Nigerian Nightmare have the same picks. The only one I have different than theirs is the Titans game. Oyarde has 4 pix different than Anti G and NN

----------


## tebowlives

Big play by Diggs who was so wide open it was laughable. Only to fumble it away. That's a shame.

----------


## oyarde

> *Anti G*
> *oyarde*
> *tebow*
> *juleswin*
> 
> Vikings
> Vikings
> Vikings
> Vikings
> ...


I am going to have to switch to the Jags

----------


## oyarde

Vikings open up with 3 TE's , redskins counter with a 3 - 4 - 3 defense , three lineman , three safeties and on corner . Vikings drive to redskins 20 and Diggs loses fumble .

----------


## Anti Globalist

I have not made any decisions yet, but I'm currently contemplating changing my picks for a couple of games.  I'll decide by Saturday if I want to keep them or change them.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings get the strip sack to get the ball back . Go Vikings !!

----------


## oyarde

Vikings hit 50 yard FG . They are unstoppable if they hit kicks .

----------


## tebowlives

Except for the big gain on the Diggs fumble, his 4th btw, the Redskin defense has shut the Vikings down. hmmm

----------


## tebowlives

> I am going to have to switch to the Jags


Done

----------


## oyarde

> Except for the big gain on the Diggs fumble, his 4th btw, the Redskin defense has shut the Vikings down. hmmm


If anything goes wrong I blame Danke for joining the protesters out front of the stadium to protest redskins name .

----------


## oyarde

> Except for the big gain on the Diggs fumble, his 4th btw, the Redskin defense has shut the Vikings down. hmmm


Nobody can cover Diggs . I am glad he got his weekly fumble out of the way . Go Vikings !!!

----------


## oyarde

3rd and 3 from the 3 I'd like it if the Vikings just ran the ball there

----------


## tebowlives

Big pass plays but decent pressure by Washington. Minnesota should have run more down close imo.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings ball , two to Half  with a chance to take the lead into Half . Go Vikings !!

----------


## oyarde

Vikings 1st & goal from the 8 . That took 50 seconds.

----------


## oyarde

Run it in from the 8 in three plays . Thats how you do it .

----------


## oyarde

Cousins is 12 of 13 for 173 yards , Diggs 70 yards on three catches , Cook 108 yards combined rushing / receiving . Tight end two catches Vikings even have a catch from the number 3 and four Wide receivers . Defense two sack strips and we recovered one . I'll take it for a first half on Thurs

----------


## oyarde

I gotta say , that formation where they sent the fullback out wide to take a defender out of the box made me laugh , looked like some $#@! I would do. Ya gotta cover him or he will fly downfield and cousins will hit him but they have no intention of doing it, it just means Dalvin only has to face a 3 - 4 defense.

----------


## tebowlives

Haskins and McLaurin played together in college

----------


## oyarde

Diggs cannot be covered . Vikings lead 16 - 6 .

----------


## tebowlives

Another drive that comes up short. The QB just can't finish. The old Kirk Cousins never left.

----------


## oyarde

Keenum out concussion , probably Rhodes too.

----------


## oyarde

> Another drive that comes up short. The QB just can't finish. The old Kirk Cousins never left.


QB could have just been handing it off three times . That would have got them in.

----------


## oyarde

Peterson up to 88 yards rushing and receiving

----------


## oyarde

If Haskins gets knocked out redskins will be putting a WR at qb.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings defense has three sacks and a fumble recovery. 20 min to play , need to stiffen up a bit .

----------


## tebowlives

What a stupid, stupid call by Zimmer going for it. That mule headed fool. Their offense owned the Redskins. A few holding penalties is whats stopped them. Punt it away and play field position against the rookie QB

----------


## oyarde

Vikings D gets the pick on Haskins first throw of this series on the overthrow.

----------


## oyarde

Rhodes cleared of concussion.

----------


## tebowlives

Was wondering why Smith was getting catches at TE with Rudolph already there. He's a decent #2 TE

----------


## tebowlives

Ex Cowboy kicker Bailey has been the Viking offense today. 4 FGs 1 XP =13 of the 19 Viking points. A winning organization instills a winning spirit in it's players that rarely leaves.

----------


## oyarde

> Was wondering why Smith was getting catches at TE with Rudolph already there. He's a decent #2 TE


He will be the future # 1 after Rudolph moves on

----------


## oyarde

Vikings can take the lead in the series against the hated washington here with a victory taking four of the last five since 2012.

----------


## tebowlives

> Vikings can take the lead in the series against the hated washington here with a victory taking four of the last five since 2012.


They are not hated. They don't have any kind of a rivalry. They are the 2nd to worst team and the worst franchise in the NFL.

----------


## oyarde

I have never really gotten over the 31 - 30 disappointing loss in 1975.

----------


## oyarde

> They are not hated. They don't have any kind of a rivalry. They are the 2nd to worst team and the worst franchise in the NFL.


Oh yes , I hate them.

----------


## oyarde

If the Vikings get a TD this drive that covers the spread.

----------


## tebowlives

This games over, Running it and wearing the Redskins out.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings kill 5 minutes running the ball , Redskins using timeouts .

----------


## oyarde

Cook 98 yards rushing , Mattison 55 on 5 1/2 per carry.

----------


## oyarde

30 seconds , I'd like to get haskins for a safety here .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings win 19 - 9 and never punt . Defense 4 sacks , two strip sacks , 1 pick , one fumble recovery . 161 yards rushing on 38 carries , over four yards a carry and they knew it was a run . Cousins 23 of 26 for 285 ( that may not be right because other than the one drop by Cook I do not remember the other two incompletions ), Diggs third consecutive game over 140.

----------


## tebowlives

> Vikings win 19 - 9 and never punt . Defense 4 sacks , two strip sacks , 1 pick , one fumble recovery . 161 yards rushing on 38 carries , over four yards a carry and they knew it was a run . Cousins 23 of 26 for 285 ( that may not be right because other than the one drop by Cook I do not remember the other two incompletions ), Diggs third consecutive game over 140.


They look real good playing the 2-3-1 Lions and the 1-7 Redskins. Maybe once this season they'll beat a team with a winning record but it wont happen November 10th

----------


## oyarde

> They look real good playing the 2-3-1 Lions and the 1-7 Redskins. Maybe once this season they'll beat a team with a winning record but it wont happen November 10th


Cowboys fans have become experts on not beating teams with a winning record . Lions are better than any NFC East team.

----------


## osan

> You guys are talking to a bot.


And about the irrelevancy called "foodball".

OK, it's not as bad as basketball and soccer, but still...

----------


## tebowlives

> Cowboys fans have become experts on not beating teams with a winning record . Lions are better than any NFC East team.


The Cowboys are in first, the Lions, Bears, and Vikings are not.
You're either first or you're last - Curly Lambeau

----------


## tebowlives

> And about the irrelevancy called "foodball".


Real men play and talk about football. Non men use words like irrelevancy




> OK, it's not as bad as basketball and soccer, but still...


Agreed. Those are more popular in dirty 3rd world countries and where effeminate Europeans live.

----------


## oyarde

People named Lambeau are not allowed here on the property.

----------


## osan

> Real men play and talk about football. Non men use words like irrelevancy
> 
> 
> Agreed. Those are more popular in dirty 3rd world countries and where effeminate Europeans live.


You just keep telling yourself that little lie and everything will be OK.

Sheesh.

----------


## tebowlives

> You just keep telling yourself that little lie and everything will be OK.
> 
> Sheesh.


There are no lies in the National Football League, just men being men.

----------


## oyarde

I think Jules wants to change his pick to the Redskins.

----------


## oyarde

What if the Cowboys never again win the NFC ? I think it i likely . Considering how much better hands Green Bay , Minnesota , New Orleans etc is in......

----------


## oyarde

Chuck Foreman at the game last night in Minnesota to watch Viking Steve Jordan inducted into the Ring of Honor .

----------


## tebowlives

> I think Jules wants to change his pick to the Redskins.


If my pix were as horse$#@! as yours I'd try to make others loose too.

----------


## tebowlives

> Chuck Foreman at the game last night in Minnesota to watch Viking Steve Jordan inducted into the Ring of Honor .


I bet he thought it was just peachy to rely on the field goal kicker to beat the 1-7 Redskins
Come November 10th we're going to intimidate the turncoat kicker and that goes for your little team too.

----------


## tebowlives

> Oh yes , I hate them.


Is it because in 1987 the Vikings beat the two best teams by far in the NFL that year in that playoffs, the 49ers and the Saints only to fall victim to Gibbs' Redskins? Is that why you don't like them because once again the hopes for a Super Bowl trophy  the Vince Lombardi Trophy were squelched yet again?
btw Washington beat Minnesota in the last game of the regular season too.

I wonder if that has happened before? The lowest wild card beating the 2 best teams in football in the playoffs, back to back? Two best in the NFL can be subjective.
Take away the games the Saints and 49ers split and they were a combined 23-3!
The 49ers (13-2) and Saints (12-3) crushed their opponents by a huge point differential of +206 and +139. Cleveland(10-5) in the AFC did have a margin of  +151 in a decent division but the 49ers and Saints both beat Cleveland in the regular season that year by 14 and 7.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Looks like Drew Brees will be starting against the Cardinals.  Not sure if I agree with that.  Saints are playing pretty good with Bridgewater at the helm.  Plus the Saints have a bye week after this game.  They should be letting Brees get all the rest he needs.

----------


## oyarde

> I bet he thought it was just peachy to rely on the field goal kicker to beat the 1-7 Redskins
> Come November 10th we're going to intimidate the turncoat kicker and that goes for your little team too.


Mostly he talked about how good Cook looks.

----------


## oyarde

> Looks like Drew Brees will be starting against the Cardinals.  Not sure if I agree with that.  Saints are playing pretty good with Bridgewater at the helm.  Plus the Saints have a bye week after this game.  They should be letting Brees get all the rest he needs.


Ya , they do not need Brees to beat the cardinals so they must be wanting to see how rusty he is . I would have played Bridgewater too.

----------


## tebowlives

> Looks like Drew Brees will be starting against the Cardinals.  Not sure if I agree with that.  Saints are playing pretty good with Bridgewater at the helm.  Plus the Saints have a bye week after this game.  They should be letting Brees get all the rest he needs.


It's a weak opponent. A good team to play against and knock the rust off.

----------


## acptulsa

*SAINTS KILL CARDINALS;
POPE HAS APOPLEXY*

Meanwhile, Denver plays dirty as usual and is about to lose as a direct result.

----------


## tebowlives

Anti G and the Nigerian Nightmare have been eliminated. They have missed 1 more than tebow and the remaining pix are the same.

*Anti G*
*oyarde*
*tebow*
*juleswin*
*winner*

Vikings
Vikings
Vikings
Vikings
Vikings

Lions
Lions
Lions
Lions
Lions

Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts

Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints

Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Titans
Buccaneers
Titans

Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams

Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles

Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks

Jaguars
Jaguars
Jaguars
Jaguars
Jaguars

Bears
Chargers
Bears
Bears
Chargers

+8
+9
+9
+8




If the Panthers and Raiders win, oyarde wins. 
If the Panthers and Raiders  split tebow and oyarde tie and both win. 
If the Panthers and Raiders both loose tebow wins it.

----------


## tebowlives

well. well. well San Fran is up 27-3 at the half. That will put a W next to tebow this week. Hopefully the Texans will come through since I don't like to share my wins.

----------


## Anti Globalist

That Bears-Chargers game was one of them games I was thinking about changing.

----------


## tebowlives

Texans should have gone for 2 on the last TD now the FG by Oakland puts puts them up by 4.

Raiders will be tough in the next few years. Carr has been real good as he has gotten pass protection this year. I believe they have 2 first rounders, no second rounders, and 3 third rounders in 2020.

----------


## tebowlives

Dirty Raiders kicking that nice Quarterback from Texas in the face

----------


## tebowlives

It's over. Tebow wins. 

*Anti G*
*oyarde*
*tebow*
*juleswin*
*winner*

Vikings
Vikings
Vikings
Vikings
Vikings

Lions
Lions
Lions
Lions
Lions

Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts

Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints

Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Titans
Buccaneers
Titans

Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams

Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles

Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks

Jaguars
Jaguars
Jaguars
Jaguars
Jaguars

Bears
Chargers
Bears
Bears
Chargers

49ers
Panthers
49ers
49ers
49ers

Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots

Texans
Raiders
Texans
Texans
Texans

Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers

Steelers
Steelers
Steelers
Steelers
Steelers

+13
+12
+14
+13





*Wins*
Anti G -3
oyarde -2
tebow - 2
acptulsa -1
juleswin -1

----------


## Anti Globalist

Starting to think Jesus was nailed to the cross in Cleveland.  That could be why Cleveland sucks so bad.

----------


## oyarde

Cowboys still one game ahead of last place bears and last place Cardinals .

----------


## tebowlives

> Cowboys still one game ahead of last place bears and last place Cardinals .


The first place Cowboys

----------


## oyarde

> Starting to think Jesus was nailed to the cross in Cleveland.  That could be why Cleveland sucks so bad.


The mistake by the lake has always been a disaster . It was named after a guy named Cleavland who did not found it and then they misspelled the name . My favorite day in Cleveland was when the River was on fire .

----------


## Anti Globalist

> The mistake by the lake has always been a disaster . It was named after a guy named Cleavland who did not found it and then they misspelled the name . My favorite day in Cleveland was when the River was on fire .


They haven't always been bad.  They were a storied franchise back in the 80s.  Then Art Modell came along and threatened to take the team to Baltimore and actually followed through with it.  Cleveland had to wait a couple years before they got a new team and since then they haven't been the same.

----------


## oyarde

If GB wins tonight , KC will be one game ahead of titans and texans

----------


## oyarde

Colts offense did not look like the second seed in the AFC today but they are . They need to get a lot better before they go to NE in the playoffs.

----------


## oyarde

KC really needed to get that in for 6 there on the five . Settling for 3 not good.

----------


## oyarde

> The first place Cowboys


I guess they have a half game lead on the eagles , for now .

----------


## oyarde

14 min to play , GB after blowing a 14 point lead now leads 24 - 17 .

----------


## oyarde

KC offensive machine Matt Moore ties it up @ 24 with 9 to play . The rest of the free world outside of wisconsin will be cheering them on.

----------


## oyarde

One minute later , GB scores again , 67 yard TD pass to a RB , lead 31 - 24 against KC's linebackers.

----------


## tebowlives

> One minute later , GB scores again , 67 yard TD pass to a RB , lead 31 - 24 against KC's linebackers.


Yep all 3 TD passes were against Linebackers.

----------


## Anti Globalist

I may not have won this week, but this was the best week of wins that I've had all year so far.

----------


## oyarde

> I may not have won this week, but this was the best week of wins that I've had all year so far.


If I were to add up my total for all year it may be one of my better years. I usually start out very well and drop off some down the road. On bad years I have been down to +60 percent by midway and finished under 70.

----------


## Anti Globalist

> If I were to add up my total for all year it may be one of my better years. I usually start out very well and drop off some down the road. On bad years I have been down to +60 percent by midway and finished under 70.


I've been doing picks since 2015 and I usually end up somewhere between 70-75%.  After seeing my records for the past few weeks this might be the first time I ever go under 70.

----------


## oyarde

> I've been doing picks since 2015 and I usually end up somewhere between 70-75%.  After seeing my records for the past few weeks this might be the first time I ever go under 70.


I feel like I have an edge this year , I know the cowboys are not going to win the NFC.

----------


## juleswin

Steelers

----------


## oyarde

Steelers

----------


## oyarde

Steelers , 49ers , Jags , Vikings , Bills , Jets , Eagles , Colts , Titans , Lions , Seachickens ,  Packers , Ravens , Giants . Going to have to think about the Broncos game. I think Flacco will be out with the injuries. This is the Dolphins best chance for a win this coming week .

----------


## oyarde

Tomlin is 21 - 5 as a double digit favored team . Dolphins leading 7 - 0 currently covering the spread by 21 .

----------


## oyarde

Mason Rudolphs only two completions are interceptions .

----------


## oyarde

As bad as the steelers are I doubt anyone took them to cover . Vegas is going to be paying out a lot of  money when the Dolphins cover , up 14 - 0 , covering by 28 . Three quarters to play. Under still in good shape as still 31 more needed for the Over . As bad as these teams are it would probably take 5 more turnovers to get 31 more points.

----------


## oyarde

2 1/2 to Half Dolphins leading 14 - 3 . Under looks safe so far . I cannot really imagine anyone taking the over so this game is going to hurt bookmakers probably .

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 9*
49ers    @ Cardinals
Texans    @ Jaguars
Bears    @ Eagles
Colts    @ Steelers
Redskins    @ Bills
Titans    @ Panthers
Vikings    @ Chiefs
Jets    @ Dolphins
Buccaneers @ Seahawks
Lions    @ Raiders
Browns    @ Broncos
Packers    @ Chargers
Patriots    @ Ravens
Cowboys    @ Giants

*Wins*
Anti G -3
oyarde -2
tebow - 2
acptulsa -1
juleswin -1

*Highest Score Ever
*tebow 14/15 (Wk 8)

----------


## tebowlives

> *Steelers ,* 49ers , Jags , Vikings , Bills , Jets , Eagles , *Colts* , Titans , Lions , Seachickens ,  Packers , Ravens , Giants . Going to have to think about the Broncos game. I think Flacco will be out with the injuries. This is the Dolphins best chance for a win this coming week .


Steelers play the Colts
This is why you should follow proper procedure and wait until I post the games.

----------


## oyarde

> Steelers play the Colts


Ya I was thinking steelers tonight and Colts when they play steelers . Steelers offense not going to hold up to that stingy Colt D . Colts are working on that AFC championship game  at Pats .

----------


## oyarde

Steelers close the gap at half , trail 10 - 14 , now the under is in question for the first time . We shall see . Dolphins currently covering the spread by 18 points.

----------


## oyarde

Steelers lead 17 - 14 with 18 min to play , under looks intact at this instant . Dolphins covering the spread by 11 points.

----------


## oyarde

I have lost count but think that is the fourth dolphins turnover.

----------


## oyarde

Steeler 27 Dolphins 14 with 5 1/2 to play , Dolphins covering the spread by one ( Steelers missed a FG ). Another TD  will put the Over in play , a FG will not .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Not gonna lie part of me wanted the Steelers to lose so I can make fun of Mike Tomlin for losing to a winless team.

----------


## Anti Globalist

NFL Week 9 picks:

Arizona<San Francisco
Jacksonville<Houston
Philadelphia>Chicago
Pittsburgh<Indianapolis
Miami<New York Jets
Kansas City<Minnesota
Carolina>Tennesse
Buffalo>Washington
Seattle>Tampa Bay
Oakland<Detroit
Los Angeles Chargers<Green Bay
Denver<Cleveland
Baltimore<New England
New York Giants<Dallas

Only games I'm thinking about might changing are the Philly-Chicago, Kansas City-Minnesota, and Denver-Cleveland.

----------


## tebowlives

> NFL Week 9 picks:
> 
> Arizona<San Francisco
> Philadelphia>Chicago
> Pittsburgh<Indianapolis
> Miami<New York Jets
> Kansas City<Minnesota
> Carolina>Tennesse
> Buffalo>Washington
> ...


You are missing the Texans @ Jaguars game

----------


## tebowlives

Here's where we stand. Pay special attention to the only one of the founders who has picked all the games and didn't recklessly leave a game out (since edited). This person is also the one who holds the record for the highest one week percentage of correct pix.

Jags and Texans will be playing in front of King George this Sunday so final pix are due Sun 830 am central.

*oyarde*
*tebow*
*Anti G*

49ers
49ers
49ers

Jaguars
Texans
Texans

Eagles
Eagles
Eagles

Colts
Colts
Colts

Bills
Bills
Bills

Titans
Panthers
Panthers

Vikings
Chiefs
Vikings

Jets
Jets
Jets

Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks

Lions
Raiders
Lions

Browns
Browns
Browns

Packers
Packers
Packers

Ravens
Patriots
Patriots

Giants
Cowboys
Cowboys



*Wins*
Anti G -3
oyarde -2
tebow - 2
acptulsa -1
juleswin -1

*Highest Score Ever
*tebow 14/15 (Wk 8)

----------


## Anti Globalist

> You are missing the Texans @ Jaguars game


I am picking Texans for that game.

----------


## tebowlives

Ravens over the Patriots is a gutsy pick. The running quarterback who won't last long career wise, may cause some problems for New England. I don't know what their linebacker speed is but I bet Belichick puts a spy on him. 

The Vikings will go down. If Thielen was in I'd pick them to win. But he's not. Haha Minnesota fans.

----------


## tebowlives

> I am picking Texans for that game.


Done. Good on you for following my lead and picking them. Texas pride, that's what matters. And Texas beef. https://nolanryanbeef.com

----------


## Anti Globalist

Andy Dalton got benched and Ryan Finley will be starting.  Even funnier when you realize that today is Dalton's birthday.

----------


## oyarde

> Ravens over the Patriots is a gutsy pick. The running quarterback who won't last long career wise, may cause some problems for New England. I don't know what their linebacker speed is but I bet Belichick puts a spy on him. 
> 
> The Vikings will go down. If Thielen was in I'd pick them to win. But he's not. Haha Minnesota fans.


After watching KC Linebackers I see no way they could beat Minnesota.

----------


## oyarde

I guess I'll have to take the Browns

----------


## tebowlives

> I guess I'll have to take the Browns


Done

----------


## tebowlives

Jags and Texans will be playing in front of King George this Sunday so final pix are due Sun 830 am central.

49ers taking command as they should.

----------


## tebowlives

Bad move to challenge with 2:21 left. Now they cant stop the clock at the 2 minute warning. It'll run down to ~1:20-1:25 if they hold and no timeouts left 
edit - it didn't matter

Good game though. The NFC West is tough this year and will get tougher the next few years.

----------


## Anti Globalist

49ers are halfway to a perfect season.  Most of their opponents from here on out are gonna be challenging.

----------


## tebowlives

> 49ers are halfway to a perfect season.  Most of their opponents from here on out are gonna be challenging.


Agreed. They have 1 easy opponent Atlanta. That said I believe both their starting OTs will be back soon. Staley and McGlinchey. So will the FB Kyle Juszczyk

----------


## oyarde

NFC Offensive player of the month is Cousins ( not a cowboy ) .

----------


## Anti Globalist

> NFC Offensive player of the month is Cousins ( not a cowboy ) .


Kirk Daniel Cousins must be pretty happy about that.

----------


## oyarde

> Kirk Daniel Cousins must be pretty happy about that.


Ya finding out you are a cowboy would be a little like getting the clap from your girlfriend .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Scariest pumpkin in Chicago

----------


## tebowlives

> NFC Offensive player of the month is Cousins ( not a cowboy ) .


Wow, he won an award based on one entire month. Last time I checked a season consists of roughly 4 months, not counting the playoffs. Come back and talk when month is replaced with year.

----------


## Anti Globalist

I am picking Cleveland now instead of Denver.

----------


## tebowlives

> I am picking Cleveland now instead of Denver.


Done

----------


## juleswin

Texans

----------


## tebowlives

> Texans


Good call. The Texans, our country cousins, should handle the Jags and porn moustache boy.

----------


## oyarde

Minshew II is gonna get it rolling here in the second half , its like a home game for him so down by six is right where he wants them.

----------


## juleswin

NFL Week 9 picks:

San Francisco - RPF was down the day of the game, so I couldn't make a pick. 
Houston
Philadelphia
Indianapolis
New York Jets
Minnesota
Carolina
Buffalo
Seattle
Oakland
Green Bay
Cleveland
Baltimore
Dallas

----------


## tebowlives

I had to leave the 9ers game off. Sorry about that. It was an obvious pick but I have to enforce the deadline.

*oyarde*
*tebow*
*Anti G*
*juleswin*

49ers
49ers
49ers


Jaguars
Texans
Texans
Texans

Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles

Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts

Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills

Titans
Panthers
Panthers
Panthers

Vikings
Chiefs
Vikings
Vikings

Jets
Jets
Jets
Jets

Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks

Lions
Raiders
Lions
Raiders

Browns
Browns
Browns
Browns

Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers

Ravens
Patriots
Patriots
Ravens

Giants
Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys

----------


## tebowlives

> Minshew II is gonna get it rolling here in the second half , its like a home game for him so down by six is right where he wants them.


19-3 11 minutes left. Not only did you go against a Texan, you went against an entire team of Texans. Same thing happened with Santa Anna and the other illegals who messed with us. They lost. Doesn't surprise me, he had a girls name after all.

----------


## oyarde

> 19-3 11 minutes left. Not only did you go against a Texan, you went against an entire team of Texans. Same thing happened with Santa Anna and the other illegals who messed with us. They lost. Doesn't surprise me, he had a girls name after all.


Minshew II let me down , two picks , two sacks and a fumble lost . He should be forced to grow a full beard and shave his head. I'd say this eliminates the Jags from the division race .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Bears' offense is ranked 31st.  Since they are 32 teams, I'm guessing its Miami that actually the overall worst.

----------


## juleswin

> I had to leave the 9ers game off. Sorry about that. It was an obvious pick but I have to enforce the deadline.
> 
> *oyarde*
> *tebow*
> *Anti G*
> *juleswin*
> 
> 49ers
> 49ers
> ...


Also the site was down before the deadline so that should count for something

----------


## tebowlives

> Also the site was down before the deadline so that should count for something


Understood but everyone else got theirs in. It's going to happen again too.

----------


## Anti Globalist

With how the Bears are playing right now, its making me wonder how they went 12-4 last year.  Either they had an easy schedule or they got lucky with most of their wins.

----------


## tebowlives

> With how the Bears are playing right now, its making me wonder how they went 12-4 last year.  Either they had an easy schedule or they got lucky with most of their wins.


Last year +12 in Turnovers and 5 count them 5 pick sixes << that helps a ton
This year before this game +3 and 1
Plus that division is a lot better than they were last year.

----------


## tebowlives

What a horrible punt by Colquitt. Ballgame right there.

Moore takes a 14 yard sack, fumbles and luckily lands on the ball. The kicker hits a miracle 54 yarder with ~2 yards to spare.

Matt Moore has money on the Vikings

----------


## oyarde

> With how the Bears are playing right now, its making me wonder how they went 12-4 last year.  Either they had an easy schedule or they got lucky with most of their wins.


They are playing the first place schedule now .

----------


## oyarde

> What a horrible punt by Colquitt. Ballgame right there.
> 
> Moore takes a 14 yard sack, fumbles and luckily lands on the ball. The kicker hits a miracle 54 yarder with ~2 yards to spare.
> 
> Matt Moore has money on the Vikings


That punt cost the game . Otherwise it goes to OT and we win .

----------


## tebowlives

This is where we stand
*oyarde*
*tebow*
*Anti G*
*juleswin*

49ers
49ers
49ers


Jaguars
Texans
Texans
Texans

Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles

Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts

Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills

Titans
Panthers
Panthers
Panthers

Vikings
Chiefs
Vikings
Vikings

Jets
Jets
Jets
Jets

+3
+6
+5
+4



This is what's left that differs. We all picked the Packers and Browns
*oyarde*
*tebow*
*Anti G*
*juleswin*

+3
+6
+5
+4

Lions
Raiders
Lions
Raiders

Ravens
Patriots
Patriots
Ravens

Giants
Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys

----------


## oyarde

This is going to be my worst week , Colts miss an XP and FG and lose by 2 . Sad way for him to end his career.

----------


## juleswin

changing Raiders to lions

----------


## oyarde

TB up two TD's on the seachickens , Chargers covering the spread by 10 points currently . Browns look like the Browns

----------


## Zippyjuan

Chargers shutting out the Packers at the half 9-0. Denver keeping Cleveland out of the end zone and with a more mobile QB (their sixth starting QB since 2017) lead them 17-12 at the half in that one. Raiders lead Detroit 17-14 starting the 3rd quarter.

----------


## oyarde

Chargers 12 green bay 0 third quarter . Pacers up 55 - 42 right before Half , trying to win third in a row .

----------


## oyarde

16 1/2 to play  Chargers 19 packers 0

----------


## oyarde

11 1/2 to go Chargers 402 yards packers 84 yards Chargers 26 packers 3

----------


## Zippyjuan

Packers only have 84 yards total offense with 10:30 left.  Aaron Rodgers 11- 19 for 61 yards. Chargers just added another score- up 26-3. Cleveland went for it at fourth and one at Denver's five yard line.  Denver held. Lead 17- 12 three minutes left in third. Tampa Bay and Seattle tied in the 4th at 24 each.

Packers were #4 on the ESPN Power Rankings. Chargers were #23. Packers had one loss (7-1)and Chargers were 3-5 entering the game.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Chargers always seem to beat teams they should lose to and lose to teams that they should beat.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Packers waking up? Or Chargers starting to rest people- ease off?  Green Bay now over 100 yards- just had a drive of nine plays and 75 yards for a TD and even got the two point conversion- trail 26- 11 with 6:21 remaining.  That drive almost doubled their total yards for the entire game.

Detroit had tied the Raiders but Oakland responded with their own TD.  Two minute warning.  Seattle TB tied at 27.

Eight seconds left. Fourth and goal at the Raider's one yard line Detroit trying to send the game into OT. 31-24. Pass incomplete. Raiders win.

Tampa Bay just tied Seattle with 46 seconds left. OT there?

----------


## oyarde

Chargers miss 44 yard FG with 2:10 to go , lead 26 - 11. Charger Kicker missed chance for 17 points in the game .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Seattle setting up for possible field goal to win. Got down to the TB 21 yard line. Three seconds. Missed! Overtime.

In Denver, Cleveland could have tried a field goal to move within two points and over three minutes remaining but went for a fourth and four instead. Incomplete pass. Denver takes over.

----------


## juleswin

> Seattle setting up for possible field goal to win. Got down to the TB 21 yard line. Three seconds. Missed! Overtime.


They missed

----------


## Zippyjuan

Seattle gets a touchdown and the win in OT.  Denver holds on for their third victory of the season.  Broncos have their bye week next so can get some people rested and healthy.

----------


## tebowlives

> changing Raiders to lions


Can't change now. Once the Sunday games start, that's it.  It would be too easy to game the system.

----------


## tebowlives

It's over tebow wins. He's up by 2 and no one within range has 2 different picks.

*oyarde*
*tebow*
*Anti G*
*juleswin*
*winner*

49ers
49ers
49ers

49ers

Jaguars
Texans
Texans
Texans
Texans

Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles

Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts
Steelers

Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills

Titans
Panthers
Panthers
Panthers
Panthers

Vikings
Chiefs
Vikings
Vikings
Chiefs

Jets
Jets
Jets
Jets
Dolphins

Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks

Lions
Raiders
Lions
Raiders
Raiders

Browns
Browns
Browns
Browns
Broncos

Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers
Chargers

Ravens
Patriots
Patriots
Ravens
Ravens

Giants
Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys

+5
+9
+7
+8





*Wins*
Anti G -3
tebow - 3
oyarde -2
acptulsa -1
juleswin -1

----------


## Zippyjuan

With Miami finally getting a win (though it was only against the one win Jets), there is just one team left without a victory so far this season- the Cincinnati Bengals. 49ers and Patriots (who play later at Baltimore) are the only ones who have not lost a game.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Crazy that every team in the NFC North lost.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Crazy that every team in the NFC North lost.


Meanwhile the AFC West all won.

----------


## oyarde

After one quarter Baltimore 133 yards 10 points Patriots 4 yards 0 Points

----------


## oyarde

Brady 0 - 3 with a sack Baltimore 17 pats 0. LOL

----------


## tebowlives

> Seattle gets a touchdown and the win in OT.  Denver holds on for their third victory of the season.  Broncos have their bye week next so can get some people rested and healthy.


Seattle wins another 1 score game. Russell Wilson is the best quarterback in the world.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Halftime- Patriots trail 13-17. Pat scored on three of last four possessions. Brady 15- 24 for 165 yards.  Jackson (Baltimore) 9-13 for 72 yards. 53 of that came on one play.  Ravens last score was one minute into the second quarter.

----------


## tebowlives

> Brady 0 - 3 with a sack Baltimore 17 pats 0. LOL


17-10 at the half. It's like you're a jinx. But worse.

----------


## tebowlives

I was secretly hoping Tyreek Hill would have tripped up his teammate on that long Chief TD. Showboating fool, stay out of your teammates way.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Edelman fumbles at Raven's 30 yard line- returned for a TD. 24- 13.

----------


## oyarde

> 17-10 at the half. It's like you're a jinx. But worse.


Balt 24 NE 13 , surely you did not think Balt could fumble twice inside own 20 and shut out Brady .

----------


## oyarde

> Seattle wins another 1 score game. Russell Wilson is the best quarterback in the world.


All those wins and they have scored 12 points on the season more than they have given up .

----------


## tebowlives

> Balt 24 NE 13 , surely you did not think Balt could fumble twice inside own 20 and shut out Brady .


New England is moving the ball on the Ravens this half. Shame that fumble return TD but I think the Pats will come back and take it.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> New England is moving the ball on the Ravens this half. Shame that fumble return TD but I think the Pats will come back and take it.


Didn't waste too much time in getting a touchdown. 24-20. Seven minutes gone in the third and the Raven's offense hasn't had the ball yet.

----------


## tebowlives

> All those wins and they have scored 12 points on the season more than they have given up .


Yep 6-1 in one score games. Russell Wilson is Mr. 4th Quarter.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Gonna make a prediction that Beckham, Landry, and Hunt will be leaving the Browns.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Bold to go for it at fourth and four near midfield. They got it. Ingram (Ravens) has over 100 yards rushing.

TD- missed extra point. 30- 20.

----------


## tebowlives

What do you think? ~10 min left and the Pats will score again?

wow Bad pass by Brady, the WRer not touching Thomas after the pic was just as bad.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Pats committed their second turnover of the half (interception). Maybe Ravens can hold on and get the win. Never rule the Patriots out, though.  They always seem to find a way.  Minus the turnovers, they would be ahead at this point.

----------


## tebowlives

Good call by Collinsworth on the Jackson wipes the hands on the towel means pass. Guess he was wrong, lol.

Ballgame. In the end, the Pats couldn't stop the run

That's okay, we can talk about the upcoming Monday Night Showcase game, Cowboys at Giants

----------


## juleswin

> What do you think? ~10 min left and the Pats will score again?
> 
> wow Bad pass by Brady, the WRer not touching Thomas after the pic was just as bad.


Ravens win. I would have tied for the win if the site did not go down. How about you take away the Thursday night game because the site was unavailable to submit our pics? The site was down from the night before to at least 1 hr into the game.

----------


## oyarde

> New England is moving the ball on the Ravens this half. Shame that fumble return TD but I think the Pats will come back and take it.


Pats never had a chance in this .

----------


## tebowlives

> Ravens win. I would have tied for the win if the site did not go down. How about you take away the Thursday night game because the site was unavailable to submit our pics? The site was down from the night before to at least 1 hr into the game.


Agreed that it was down. Like I said, it was down for everyone else and they made their picks.

----------


## juleswin

> Agreed that it was down. Like I said, it was down for everyone else and they made their picks.


When I was in school, we had assignments that needs to be turned in by friday nights every week. Some people turned this assignment in by tuesday but sometimes the system goes down on friday preventing some students from turning this assignment in, when this happens, the lecturer extends the deadline to accommodate the students because of the system going down. All I am saying is that you take off one easy pick that landed on thursday for everyone and score the rest of the week's game. 

Yes other people turned their picks in before the website went down but I tried to turn mine in before the deadline but the website was unavailable for me. Just take off that one game and score the week. Its one thing if it was the Sunday pick but this is the Thursday night game.

----------


## oyarde

Rumors are a few Browns are going to be suspended from twitter.

----------


## specsaregood

> When I was in school, we had assignments that needs to be turned in by friday nights every week. Some people turned this assignment in by tuesday but sometimes the system goes down on friday preventing some students from turning this assignment in, when this happens, the lecturer extends the deadline to accommodate the students because of the system going down. All I am saying is that you take off one easy pick that landed on thursday for everyone and score the rest of the week's game.


When I was in school, the teacher would have said that I should have planned ahead for this possibility and accepted the work as "late" and docked the grade as a result.

----------


## tebowlives

> When I was in school, we had assignments that needs to be turned in by friday nights every week. Some people turned this assignment in by tuesday but sometimes the system goes down on friday preventing some students from turning this assignment in, when this happens, the lecturer extends the deadline to accommodate the students because of the system going down. All I am saying is that you take off one easy pick that landed on thursday for everyone and score the rest of the week's game.


I understood what you are saying from the very first time you posted. This is the 3rd time you've posted the exact same explanation, I get it. You blew it by waiting until the last second. That's on you. 




> Yes other people turned their picks in before the website went down but I tried to turn mine in before the deadline but the website was unavailable for me. Just take off that one game and score the week. Its one thing if it was the Sunday pick but this is the Thursday night game.


The same rules apply to everyone. You're getting obnoxious now.

----------


## tebowlives

> Rumors are a few Browns are going to be suspended from twitter.


I read the one that called a reporter a cracker. I wonder if the league is going to suspend him? If Browns management was smart, they'd take charge and suspend him for 1 game in hopes of avoiding a longer suspension.

----------


## oyarde

> I read the one that called a reporter a cracker. I wonder if the league is going to suspend him? If Browns management was smart, they'd take charge and suspend him for 1 game in hopes of avoiding a longer suspension.


If I owned the browns I would forbid the use of twitter until a 3 game win streak is achieved and suspend some of them fairly often.That cracker $#@! is pretty funny , we don't hear 1960's carolinas verbage around here much.

----------


## juleswin

> When I was in school, the teacher would have said that I should have planned ahead for this possibility and accepted the work as "late" and docked the grade as a result.


Imagine you had a project to be turned in on Friday. You can turn this project in before Friday but at the same time u are good if you turned it in 1min before it strikes 12 midnight. So bring your project in on Thursday but the teacher is sick and is nowhere to accept your project. The next your teacher shows up is after the deadline has passed. Now do you think it's fair for the teacher to duck points off your project because she considers it to be late submit?

----------


## specsaregood

> Imagine you had a project to be turned in on Friday. You can turn this project in before Friday but at the same time u are good if you turned it in 1min before it strikes 12 midnight. So bring your project in on Thursday but the teacher is sick and is nowhere to accept your project. The next your teacher shows up is after the deadline has passed. Now do you think it's fair for the teacher to duck points off your project because she considers it to be late submit?


Life ain't fair.   Imagine you have a flight at 12:15 on your way to the airport you get stuck in traffic because it is shutdown because the presidents limo is driving through town.  you show up to the airport late and miss your flight.  Is it fair that you have to get on another flight and they don't refund your ticket?   stop your whining, $#@!ing millennial.

----------


## Anti Globalist

The puppet master isn't too happy about the Browns loss to the Broncos.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Dallas better beat the Giants tonight.  Don't want to end up with more losses than wins.  Last time that happened to be was 3 years ago.

----------


## oyarde

> Dallas better beat the Giants tonight.  Don't want to end up with more losses than wins.  Last time that happened to be was 3 years ago.


I see no reason the giants will not pull it out . If they put Eli in they would be favored. Did you notice when the Oilers left houston for Tenn and they changed the name to the Titans when houston got a team back they did not use the cool name Oilers but instead some lame name ? Will never happen to the cowboys , any name would be an improvement .

----------


## tebowlives

> I see no reason the giants will not pull it out . If they put Eli in they would be favored. Did you notice when the Oilers left houston for Tenn and they changed the name to the Titans when houston got a team back they did not use the cool name Oilers but instead some lame name ? Will never happen to the cowboys , any name would be an improvement .


You suck at this.

----------


## tebowlives

DeSean Jackson officially out for the season. (I've also heard 6 weeks) Philly needed him in order to compete for the division title. 10-6 takes the NFC East. Maybe even 9-7 with tie breakers.

----------


## tebowlives

Cowboys being to predictable. Setting up the Giants for a play action deep one?

----------


## oyarde

> You suck at this.


Myself and my black cat are guaranteeing a Giant halftime lead.

----------


## tebowlives

> Myself and my black cat are guaranteeing a Giant halftime lead.


Cowboys need a score on this last drive.

----------


## juleswin

> Life ain't fair.   Imagine you have a flight at 12:15 on your way to the airport you get stuck in traffic because it is shutdown because the presidents limo is driving through town.  you show up to the airport late and miss your flight.  Is it fair that you have to get on another flight and they don't refund your ticket?   stop your whining, $#@!ing millennial.


With that belief that life is unfair, why even complain about anything. Let's give it a try, the democrats want to take our guns, shutup, life is unfair. Oh no, they want to invite hundreds of thousands of immigrants to replace the whites and take their jobs, well life is unfair.... do I need to go on?

Just because life is unfair doesn't mean we should keep schtum when we see unfairness. Look, it's one thing if my internet went down, power went down, my phone and computer got damaged but none of that happened. I was ready with my picks but the website was down. I was there ready before the deadline but I could not put in my picks. In your analogy it would be like me dodging the presidential motorcade, passing the TSA  screening and coming to the gates with 50 minutes left before boarding time and the airline tells me that I cannot board. Yes it's unfair but that doesn't mean that I should keep schtum about it.

----------


## tebowlives

> Myself and my black cat are guaranteeing a Giant halftime lead.


Plenty of time for a Giant fumble before the half ends

----------


## tebowlives

> Plenty of time for a Giant fumble before the half ends


Nope it was a pick. My, my, my. Bad play calling. Run the ball and time off the clock. Home team take the lead and momentum in at half plus you're receiving the 2nd half kickoff.

----------


## oyarde

I ain't superstitious , Oh  black cat just cross my trail ....

----------


## tebowlives

> Myself and my black cat are guaranteeing a Giant halftime lead.


Thanks for the help.




> I ain't superstitious , Oh  black cat just cross my trail ....


Time to get a new cat. Or better yet no cat.

----------


## oyarde

Cowboys have 2 turnovers , 12 first downs , 13 points , 3 penalties . Giants have 1 turnover , 10 first downs , 12 points . Still favored to win

----------


## oyarde

Cowboys have hit 3 of 4 FG's . Giants can take the lead with a TD

----------


## tebowlives

Short kickoffs and big returns have hurt Dallas. Field position. Dallas should have put this game away.

----------


## oyarde

Giants 15 cowboys 16 , 15 1/2 to play . Giants look ready to dominate

----------


## tebowlives

> Giants 15 cowboys 16 , 15 1/2 to play . Giants look ready to dominate


23-15 Dallas, breathing room. Hopefully Dallas can kickoff deep.

----------


## oyarde

12 to play , Giants trail by 5 , 23 - 18

----------


## oyarde

Refs give dallas a PI call or two , they must have bet on them to cover the spread.

----------


## tebowlives

> Refs give dallas a PI call or two , they must have bet on them to cover the spread.


Make up call for the bad Personal fouls

Huge 40 yarder to Cooper for the TD. Giants not being able to finish in the redzone is coming back to haunt them.

This one is over.

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 10
*Chargers	@ Raiders
Falcons	@ Saints
Lions	@ Bears
Giants	@ Jets
Chiefs	@ Titans
Cardinals	@ Buccaneers
Bills	@ Browns
Ravens	@ Bengals
Dolphins	@ Colts
Rams	@ Steelers
Panthers	@ Packers
Vikings	@ Cowboys
Seahawks @ 49ers

----------


## tebowlives

If only 1 good thing happens to me the rest of this year, let it be Dallas beating Minnesota.

----------


## oyarde

> *Week 10
> *Chargers	@ Raiders
> Falcons	@ Saints
> Lions	@ Bears
> Giants	@ Jets
> Chiefs	@ Titans
> Cardinals	@ Buccaneers
> Bills	@ Browns
> Ravens	@ Bengals
> ...


Chargers , Saints , Lions , Giants , Chiefs ,Bills , Ravens , , Colts , Rams , Packers , Vikings , Seahawks . I have to think about cardinals - bucs

----------


## tebowlives

Raiders
Saints
Bears
Jets
Titans
Cardinals
Bills
Ravens
Colts
Rams
Packers
Cowboys
49ers

----------


## Anti Globalist

NFL Week 10 picks:

Oakland>Los Angeles Chargers
Cincinnati<Baltimore
Buffalo>Cleveland
Chicago<Detroit
New York Jets<New York Giants
Tennesse<Kansas City
Tampa Bay<Arizona
New Orleans>Atlanta
Indianapolis>Miami
Pittsburgh<Los Angeles Rams
Green Bay>Carolina
Dallas<Minnesota
San Francisco>Seattle

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 10

**oyarde*
*tebow*
*Anti G*
*acptulsa*
*juleswin*
*winner*

Chargers
Raiders
Chargers
Chargers
Raiders
Raiders

Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints


Lions
Bears
Lions
Lions
Bears


Giants
Giants
Giants
Giants
Jets


Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs


Cardinals
Buccaneers
Cardinals
Buccaneers
Cardinals


Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills
Browns


Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens


Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts


Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams
Steelers


Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers
Panthers


Vikings
Cowboys
Vikings
Vikings
Cowboys


Seahawks
49ers
49ers
49ers
Seahawks





*Wins*
Anti G -3
tebow - 3
oyarde -2
acptulsa -1
juleswin -1

----------


## Anti Globalist

Glad I was able to break even this week.

----------


## tebowlives

> Glad I was able to break even this week.


We all missed the Steelers, Dolphins, Broncos, and Chargers

----------


## tebowlives

I changed to Giants over Jets, Chiefs over Titans, and Bucs over Cards

----------


## oyarde

> We all missed the Steelers, Dolphins, Broncos, and Chargers


Of those , I thought the steelers had no chance , others were toss ups. Like the Bucs - Cards this week , complete toss up

----------


## Anti Globalist

A.J. Green is expected to play this week against Baltimore.  Doubt its gonna make a difference.

----------


## tebowlives

Good news for the Cowboys. Thielen looks like he'll be out for the Cowboys game. He tweeked it last week and played just a few snaps. Viking management blew it.

----------


## acptulsa

Chargers
Saints
Lions
Giants
Chiefs
Buccaneers
Bills
Ravens
Colts
Rams
Packers
Vikings
49ers

----------


## Anti Globalist

Picking the Chargers now instead of the Raiders.

----------


## tebowlives

> Picking the Chargers now instead of the Raiders.


done

----------


## tebowlives

I was going over the games in order to downplay their significance compared to the Cowboys-Vikings game. No need though. Thursday Night game will be decent and Monday Nite should be good but almost all the other games are garbage.

Chargers @ Raiders - Decent game

Falcons @ Saints - Brees 2nd game back and its against a bad team
Lions @ Bears - Also rans who wont make the playoffs in a tuff division
Giants @ Jets - 2 very bad teams from New York and Jersey
Chiefs @ Titans - Mahomes first game back
Cardinals @ Buccaneers - Who will QB the Bucs? Who cares?
Bills @ Browns - Easy win for the Bills but when the Cleveland running back gets the ball you get to say Chubb.
Ravens @ Bengals - Ravens easy win. wtf happened to the Bengals

Dolphins @ Colts - Hoyer gets to lead the the Colts against a team that stinks
Rams @ Steelers - Rams needs a road win to keep their playoff hopes alive. Might be a decent game
Panthers @ Packers - HoF QB vs Rookie
Vikings @ Cowboys - Good game 

Seahawks @ 49ers - Good game

----------


## juleswin

Raiders

----------


## tebowlives

> Raiders


done

----------


## oyarde

Chargers throw two picks and a pick six , trail by three . Raiders are on the ropes . If they duplicate 100 yards again next half they lose.

----------


## oyarde

Chargers lead 24 - 20 with 4 to play .

----------


## tebowlives

*oyarde*
*tebow*
*Anti G*
*acptulsa*
*juleswin*
*winner*

Chargers
Raiders
Chargers
Chargers
Raiders
Raiders

+0
+1
+0
+0
+1

----------


## tebowlives

> Chargers lead 24 - 20 with 4 to play .


Pretty good game. Raiders are looking good.

----------


## Zippyjuan

In the first half, the Raiders led 17- 14 despite only having 34 yards total offense before that final (76 yard) drive for a TD before the half. They had more penalty yards than total offense at that point (77 yards in penalties). Rivers did throw the Raiders a couple of nice passes- including one for a TD. Chargers still had a shot- eight plays at the end of the game needing just a FG to win (penalty gave them a first down) and completed zero passes (well, one last one to the Raiders). 

Raiders now one game behind the Chiefs who face the Titans this week. Raiders beat the Chiefs once already and they meet again December 1st. Chiefs have lost three of their last five while Raiders won four of last six. Chargers have lost four of their last six and are only half a game ahead of Denver who is idle this week.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Well that was a mistake changing my pick.

----------


## acptulsa

> Raiders beat the Chiefs once already [*since the 2017 season began*] and they meet again December 1st.


So?

What's the relevance to _this_ year?  Got a chart?




> Chiefs have lost three of their last five...


Who is this pack of errata and spin intended for?  You ain't getting the _Better Mahomes and Gardens_ seal of approval.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Well that was a mistake changing my pick.


Chargers find ways to lose close games.  Eight of their games have been decided by seven points or less.  They lost six of those.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> So?
> 
> What's the relevance to _this_ year?  Got a chart?
> 
> 
> 
> Who is this spin intended for?  You ain't getting the _Better Mahomes and Gardens_ seal of approval.


Sorry, I was looking a the Chiefs schedule and they had the W for that game.

----------


## acptulsa

> Sorry, I was looking a the Chiefs schedule and they had the W for that game.


So naturally you said they lost.  Got it.

Do tell us Moore...

The thing your spin is ignoring is, the Chiefs do have someone who can make the ball fly even faster than Tyreek Hill can run.  And this week, he (unlike you) has legs to stand on.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Picking the Chargers now instead of the Raiders.





> Raiders





> Chargers lead 24 - 20 with 4 to play .


Raiders defeat the Zebras. The Zebras did all they could, but in the end, they really couldnt do much more.

----------


## tebowlives

TE Kittle out for SF and Josh Gordon may play for Seattle. hmmm

----------


## juleswin

Raiders
Saints
Bears
Jets
Chiefs (Titans seem to have the chiefs number but I will go with my heart instead of history)
Cardinals
Browns
Ravens
Colts
Steelers
Panthers (panther win if they can run the ball on the packers, risky pick)
Cowboys
Seahawks

----------


## oyarde

Cardinals

----------


## Anti Globalist

Is it me or are the Bears the only team thats never had an good quarterback? I can think of a good quarterback from every other team in the league except them.

----------


## acptulsa

Halftime activities in Tennessee will commence as soon as the officiating crew is hanged.

----------


## acptulsa

> Is it me or are the Bears the only team thats never had an good quarterback? I can think of a good quarterback from every other team in the league except them.




https://www.pro-football-reference.c...M/McMaJi00.htm

----------


## tebowlives

> Is it me or are the Bears the only team thats never had an good quarterback? I can think of a good quarterback from every other team in the league except them.


The weather conditions in Chicago makes it hard for a passing quarterback.

Their best QB was way back in the day. Hall of Famer Sid Luckman. Then it drops off to Cutler.

----------


## oyarde

> Is it me or are the Bears the only team thats never had an good quarterback? I can think of a good quarterback from every other team in the league except them.


Sid Luckman and Bobby Douglas come to mind. Avellini used to hand it off to Walter Payton.The backup QB they have right now is very serviceable and fits that system well. McMahons best season was as a Viking. Same thing for Jeff George.

----------


## oyarde

Mayfield sacked for the safety to tie it at 9.

----------


## oyarde

Bucs - Cards tied @ 20 . Giants take lead .

----------


## juleswin

The week is mine if Jets and Cardinals win. Things are looking good for me this week.

----------


## tebowlives

Travis Henry is a baaaaad man.

Chiefs have some speed at wide out.

----------


## oyarde

Saints trail by 14 , 7 1/2 to play.

----------


## oyarde

Frank Gore scores the TD on the browns . Buff leads

----------


## oyarde

Lions at midfield , 3 1/2 to play , trail by 7 .

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## tebowlives

Here's where we stand going into the late afternoon games

*oyarde*
*tebow*
*Anti G*
*acptulsa*
*juleswin*
*winner*

Chargers
Raiders
Chargers
Chargers
Raiders
Raiders

Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints
Falcons

Lions
Bears
Lions
Lions
Bears
Bears

Giants
Giants
Giants
Giants
Jets
Jets

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Titans

Cardinals
Buccaneers
Cardinals
Buccaneers
Cardinals
Buccaneers

Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills
Browns
Browns

Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens

Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts
Dolphins

Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams
Steelers
Steelers

Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers
Panthers
Packers

Vikings
Cowboys
Vikings
Vikings
Cowboys


+3
+6
+3
+4
+7


Seahawks
49ers
49ers
49ers
Seahawks





oyarde is eliminated. He's 4 down and only 3 remaining pix are different. Anti G is eliminated. He's 3 behind me and only has 2 pix different. acptulsa is eliminated. He's 2 behind me and only has 1 pix different.

----------


## acptulsa

I'm in third place with two?

And it's not even a full moon...

----------


## tebowlives

The McCoy hit on Rodgers in the end zone was a garbage call. Maybe it's the new definitions of what constitutes something but the officiating seems bad this year.

----------


## acptulsa

> Travis Henry is a baaaaad man.
> 
> Chiefs have some speed at wide out.


The Chiefs defense is shaping up.

Slowly.

I'm glad they have four losses.  The franchise has terrible luck right after 13-3 seasons.  Gives me triskaidekaphobia.

Wish they still had Justin Houston.

----------


## euphemia

Don’t look at me.  The Titans’ chances were so slim we didn’t even watch the game.

----------


## acptulsa

> Don’t look at me.  The Titans’ chances were so slim we didn’t even watch the game.


Are you _serious_?

Oh, dear.

Don't read anything about it.  Find a video and watch it!

----------


## oyarde

Colts trail by one , or the weekly missed XP . Adam V has missed 11 kicks this season , He has done that once in an entire season before . His rookie year

----------


## oyarde

Colts ball , trail by four with 3 1/2 to go.

----------


## oyarde

Colts on pace , at midfield at two minute warning

----------


## oyarde

Colts stalled on Miami 16 , 4th down coming . Missed the wide open TD on 2nd down

----------


## oyarde

Colts throw the ball two yards short of the marker , turn it over on downs at miami 8 . Sad loss . If you hit your XP you just kick the FG for OT

----------


## Zippyjuan

Dolphins on a roll! Two game winning streak!

----------


## Zippyjuan

Panthers stopped right at the goal line.  They needed a TD and a two point conversion to catch Green Bay and send it to OT.

----------


## oyarde

Panthers probably ran a dozen plays inside the GB 20 , stopped at the goal line . Sad

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Panthers probably ran a dozen plays inside the GB 20 , stopped at the goal line . Sad


Even got help from a couple Green Bay penalties on that drive.

Steelers hold on to win their fifth in a row and sixth of last seven by intercepting Goff to seal the 17- 12 victory. Rams and Steelers now both 5-4.   Rams going the other way- losing four of their last six.

----------


## acptulsa

Steelers weren't letting Mason Rudolph throw the ball much.  Wasn't because he wasn't doing it well.

That was enough against the Rams.

----------


## euphemia

> Are you _serious_?
> 
> Oh, dear.
> 
> Don't read anything about it.  Find a video and watch it!


We will.  Thanks.

----------


## acptulsa

> We will.  Thanks.


Choose a chair with a well padded edge of your seat.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Needless to say this has been the week of upsets.

----------


## euphemia

> Travis Henry is a baaaaad man.


Do you mean Derrick Henry who eats lightbulbs for lunch and drags defenses 15 yards?

----------


## oyarde

Vikings take over at midfield.

----------


## euphemia

Wow.  Quite a game.

----------


## tebowlives

> Do you mean Derrick Henry who eats lightbulbs for lunch and drags defenses 15 yards?


yea lol Travis Henry was a Bills Running back

----------


## oyarde

> Needless to say this has been the week of upsets.


Mediocrity . Bunch of avg teams playing one another with no clear edge .

----------


## oyarde

Treadwell sighting .

----------


## tebowlives

Not looking good. Dallas cannot stop Cook.

Vikings 4-4 on 3rd down

Huge sack by Quinn on 3rd down, Finally a stop

----------


## euphemia

> yea lol Travis Henry was a Bills Running back


Oddly, Derrick Henry had a very low profile at Alabama until some key players were injured.  Henry became the whole show.  I’m glad you all got to see him have such a great day.

----------


## tebowlives

Prescott hasn't been playing bad but not too good. Elliott has done nothing so I'm hoping at halftime Dallas changes the play calling. Cowboys still haven't figured out how to cover Cook. Even the screens are wide open. Something about the Vikings scheme? Cowboys getting suckered? dunno

----------


## euphemia

Prescott was the most underrated college quarterback when he was at Mississippi State.

----------


## tebowlives

Opening 2nd half drive, very long, ate up a bunch of clock but yielded only 3 points. Waiting for a long ball from Dallas. Gallup or Cooper.

Impossible to defend those last 2 catches by Cooper. Dallas finally on top. Stop Cook.

----------


## oyarde

Diggs dropped the TD in the end zone before the FG . Vikings lead 20 - 14

----------


## oyarde

I love how the Vikings bring Mattison in to give Dalvin a breather,

----------


## oyarde

That Vikings drive finished with 10 straight runs to three different backs . Two point Conversion good to Rudolph , his 14th point tonight . Vikings lead 28 - 21. Held the ball nearly 12 1/2 of Third quarter . One quarter to play .

----------


## tebowlives

Another 1st down run by Dallas that goes no where. Gee go figure.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings missing Linval Joseph tonight

----------


## oyarde

Dak sacked on third down and dallas given a phantom holding call for first down. Holding  Witten ? Get real , he has no catches today.

----------


## oyarde

Dallas Averaging 2.94 yards rushing per carry tonight but mostly beacuse of the 7 yard run by Austin. Muh Vikings DB's have been a little soft but I am happy with the run D

----------


## tebowlives

> Dak sacked on third down and dallas given a phantom holding call for first down. Holding  Witten ? Get real , he has no catches today.


He's been held every play by the cheater #22

----------


## oyarde

I hope Diggs just did not quit running down the sideline on that third down throw ......

----------


## tebowlives

Cobb has finally shown up. For 5 mil, he was on pace for just 50 catches and 2 TDs before this game.

----------


## oyarde

Dalvin is probably about 12 yards short of 1000. I think Adrian is the only Viking to do it in 10 games , four times .

----------


## tebowlives

> Dalvin is probably about 12 yards short of 1000. I think Adrian is the only Viking to do it in 10 games , four times .


I think he's the NFC MVP so far this year. Maybe Christian McCaffrey. Or Russell Wilson.
Green Bay, Minnesota, and the 2 teams playing Monday Night are the best teams in the NFC right now.

----------


## oyarde

Cousins four straight games without a turnover . Awesome Baby.

----------


## oyarde

I am Thinking muh Vikings should be 8 - 3 when they go to Seattle . Seattle is undefeated on the road and around .500 at home so I expect to win that. Then we have Detroit and the Chargers , I expect to win those , we close with two at home , chicago and green bay and those are important wins. Of course I thought we would win last week in KC too and fell short 23 - 26 .

----------


## oyarde

I feel like the Vikings 11 on defense is better than San Francisco , New Orleans and Green Bay even though our secondary has underperformed . I think we have a better QB than SF and more weapons than GB or NO and feel we are on the cusp of being the best NFC team. Legitimate chance to go 13 - 3 , have won 5 of last 6 . We get Thielen back soon. We have Cousins , Cook , Mattison , two TE's nobody can cover and two WR's that are always open .Seems to be going in the right direction.

----------


## acptulsa

> Oddly, Derrick Henry had a very low profile at Alabama until some key players were injured.  Henry became the whole show.  Im glad you all got to see him have such a great day.


Oh, yes.  It was a brilliant.  As a Chiefs fan, I thought it was just blankety blankety blanking wonderful.

----------


## tebowlives

Here's the update juleswin gets a win. tebow can tie and get a win also with a 49er victory

*oyarde*
*tebow*
*Anti G*
*acptulsa*
*juleswin*
*winner*

Chargers
Raiders
Chargers
Chargers
Raiders
Raiders

Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints
Falcons

Lions
Bears
Lions
Lions
Bears
Bears

Giants
Giants
Giants
Giants
Jets
Jets

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Titans

Cardinals
Buccaneers
Cardinals
Buccaneers
Cardinals
Buccaneers

Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills
Browns
Browns

Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens

Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts
Dolphins

Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams
Steelers
Steelers

Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers
Panthers
Packers

Vikings
Cowboys
Vikings
Vikings
Cowboys
Vikings

+3
+5
+3
+4
+6


Seahawks
49ers
49ers
49ers
Seahawks









*Highest Score Ever*






tebowlives 14/15 (Wk 8)

----------


## oyarde

> Here's the update juleswin gets a win. tebow can tie and get a win also with a 49er victory
> 
> *oyarde*
> *tebow*
> *Anti G*
> *acptulsa*
> *juleswin*
> *winner*
> 
> ...


Once you subtract one from everyone for the colts it will certainly be my worst  but I did get the one that matters.

----------


## oyarde

In case any of you missed it ,  it was only the third time in franchise history Dallas had no rushing first downs . Also Dallas is somewhere around 2 - 33 when falling behind 14 - 0 so hopefully you took some of that easy money in the last two minutes when Vegas was taking bets with the Cowboys having a 50 percent chance to win .

----------


## tebowlives

> Once you subtract one from everyone for the colts it will certainly be my worst  but I did get the one that matters.


Done. Yea a ton of underdogs won.

----------


## tebowlives

> In case any of you missed it ,  it was only the third time in franchise history Dallas had no rushing first downs . Also Dallas is somewhere around 2 - 33 when falling behind 14 - 0 so hopefully you took some of that easy money in the last two minutes when Vegas was taking bets with the Cowboys having a 50 percent chance to win .


Because they were setting the Vikings up. That has to be the reason for the new offensive genius to run when it didn't work, because he was hired for his good play calling.

----------


## juleswin

> Raiders defeat the Zebras. The Zebras did all they could, but in the end, they really couldnt do much more.


The Chargers 2nd to last drive was powered by the refs, so many bogus calls. Btw, did you catch the Packers v Panthers game? the NFL is slowly becoming the new NBA where stars get call because they are stars. 

The Panthers were playing the packers and the refs last sunday.

----------


## tebowlives

Last year Minnesota was a 65/35 pass/run team. This year they are at 48/52 pass/run. The Ravens and 49ers are the only other teams to run more than they pass.

----------


## tebowlives

Kittle is out for SF that wont help.

----------


## acptulsa

> Last year Minnesota was a 65/35 pass/run team. This year they are at 48/52 pass/run. The Ravens and 49ers are the only other teams to run more than they pass.


Put the Titans on that list.  And the Steelers are vying for a spot with Rapistburger out.

----------


## oyarde

> Last year Minnesota was a 65/35 pass/run team. This year they are at 48/52 pass/run. The Ravens and 49ers are the only other teams to run more than they pass.


Shows the untapped potential of Cousins . NFL QB's do not complete 70 percent but Bradford did as a Viking behind a crappy line, Cousins does. When Thielen gets back , any play action long throw to the WR's will be open to at least Diggs or Thielen. He is just starting to get comfortable and should start to hit more of these.

----------


## tebowlives

> Shows the untapped potential of Cousins . NFL QB's do not complete 70 percent but Bradford did as a Viking behind a crappy line, Cousins does. When Thielen gets back , any play action long throw to the WR's will be open to at least Diggs or Thielen. He is just starting to get comfortable and should start to hit more of these.


They're relying on the run and doing better because they can't rely on Cousins.

----------


## tebowlives

> Put the Titans on that list.  And the Steelers are vying for a spot with Rapistburger out.


lol No. Neither the Steelers or the Titans run more than they pass. And Big Ben was not found guilty.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> lol No. Neither the Steelers or the Titans run more than they pass. And Big Ben was not found guilty.


Teams which have run on more plays than passed in the 2019 season:  https://www.footballdb.com/stats/play-selection.html

Minnesota Vikings- 51.9% of the time they run the ball. 

Baltimore Ravens: 53.0% of the time

San Francisco 49ers: 55.9% of the time

Steelers: 40.6%

Titans: 43.2% 

Besides the three listed above, six more teams run more than the Titans putting them at #9.  That still puts them above average in runs.  Steelers rank #12 in terms of running the most.

----------


## oyarde

Seachickens fumble @ the 2 yard line losing a TD right before half .

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Kittle is out for SF that wont help.


WR Sanders out now too. Garoppolo is running short on targets...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Seachickens don't have to worry about covering the receivers now. They can go after Garoppolo every play.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Apparently Wilson had his first ever pick in the red zone.

Edit: Nvm he had an interception in the red zone during the last time he was in the SB.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

It was a close game, and they will call it a classic, but it was so sloppy it was like two 2-7 teams playing each other.

----------


## tebowlives

juleswin picks up the victory

*oyarde*
*tebow*
*Anti G*
*acptulsa*
*juleswin*
*winner*

Chargers
Raiders
Chargers
Chargers
Raiders
Raiders

Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints
Falcons

Lions
Bears
Lions
Lions
Bears
Bears

Giants
Giants
Giants
Giants
Jets
Jets

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Titans

Cardinals
Buccaneers
Cardinals
Buccaneers
Cardinals
Buccaneers

Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills
Browns
Browns

Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens

Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts
Dolphins

Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams
Steelers
Steelers

Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers
Panthers
Packers

Vikings
Cowboys
Vikings
Vikings
Cowboys
Vikings

Seahawks
49ers
49ers
49ers
Seahawks
Seahawks

+4
+5
+3
+4
+7




*Wins*
Anti G -3
tebow - 3
oyarde -2
juleswin -2
acptulsa -1

*Highest Score Ever*
tebowlives 14/15 (Wk 8)

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 11
*Steelers    @ Browns
Texans    @ Ravens
Saints    @ Buccaneers
Falcons    @ Panthers
Cowboys    @ Lions
Jaguars    @ Colts
Bills    @ Dolphins
Jets    @ Redskins
Broncos    @ Vikings
Cardinals    @ 49ers
Bengals    @ Raiders
Patriots    @ Philadelphia
Bears    @ Rams
Chiefs    @ Chargers

----------


## Anti Globalist

NFL Week 11 picks:

Cleveland<Pittsburgh
Carolina>Atlanta
Detroit<Dallas
Indianapolis>Jacksonville
Miami<Buffalo
Baltimore<Houston
Minnesota>Denver
Washington<New York Jets
Tampa Bay<New Orleans
San Francisco>Arizona
Oakland>Cincinnati
Philadelphia<New England
Los Angeles Rams>Chicago
Los Angeles Chargers<Kansas City

----------


## Anti Globalist

This guy has a message to all Ravens fans.

----------


## oyarde

So far , I have Steelers , Ravens , Saints ,Panthers ,Colts , Bills , Vikings ,9ers , raiders and Rams.

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 11*

*Anti G*
*tebow*
*oyarde*

Steelers
Steelers
Steelers

Texans
Ravens
Ravens

Saints
Saints
Saints

Panthers
Panthers
Panthers

Cowboys
Cowboys
Lions

Colts
Colts
Colts

Bills
Bills
Bills

Jets
Redskins
Jets

Vikings
Vikings
Vikings

49ers
49ers
49ers

Raiders
Raiders
Raiders

Patriots
Patriots
Eagles

Rams
Rams
Rams

Chiefs
Chargers
Chiefs



*Wins  *  
Anti G -3    
tebow - 3    
oyarde -2    
juleswin -2    
acptulsa -1    


*Highest Score Ever*  
tebowlives 14/15 (Wk 8)

----------


## oyarde

> *Anti G*
> *tebow*
> *oyarde*
> 
> Steelers
> Steelers
> Steelers
> 
> Texans
> ...


Chiefs , Eagles , Jets , Lions

----------


## tebowlives

> Chiefs , Eagles , Jets , Lions


Done and thank you for waiting until the hallucinogenic kicked in before making those choices.

----------


## Anti Globalist

If Cleveland wins against Pittsburgh tonight, Mayfield might deserve to have the GX title back in his name.

----------


## oyarde

> If Cleveland wins against Pittsburgh tonight, Mayfield might deserve to have the GX title back in his name.


The last six cleveland coaches who were fired followed a loss to steelers

----------


## juleswin

Steelers

----------


## tebowlives

Steelers can't run. With Connor and JuJu out it doesn't look good for them.

Bad pass on the pic on their opening 2nd half drive

----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## tebowlives

Sometimes we're all winners, sometimes we're all losers. But one thing remains true, tebowlives is the man to beat here.

*Anti G*
*tebow*
*oyarde*
*juleswin*
*winner*

Steelers
Steelers
Steelers
Steelers
Browns

0
0
0
0

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Myles Garrett Suspended for season. Will he go to jail?

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cleveland has the easiest schedule left out of all the other teams.  That being said, this is Cleveland we're talking about here.  What seems like easy wins when it comes to  Miami and Cincinnati, the Browns can easily $#@! it up.  You can't trust them to win against easy teams like them.

----------


## Zippyjuan

https://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/...ets-3-game-ban




> *Browns' Myles Garrett suspended indefinitely; Steelers' Maurkice Pouncey gets 3-game ban
> *
> 
> BEREA, Ohio -- Myles Garrett will not play again this season, and maybe longer.
> 
> The NFL announced Friday that the Cleveland Browns defensive end has been* suspended for the rest of this season, including the playoffs should the Browns make it, and will have to meet with the commissioner's office before being reinstated in 2020.*
> 
> Garrett ripped the helmet off Pittsburgh Steelers quarterback Mason Rudolph and clubbed him in the head with it in the final seconds of Thursday night's game.
> 
> ...


More at link.

----------


## Zippyjuan

The count of teams sending somebody to watch Colin Kaepernick workout this week is now said to be 24. Some players will be flying in on their own dime to be receivers for him.  Video will be sent to all teams.  https://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/...ernick-workout

----------


## tebowlives

> The count of teams sending somebody to watch Colin Kaepernick workout this week is now said to be 24. Some players will be flying in on their own dime to be receivers for him.  Video will be sent to all teams.  https://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/...ernick-workout


Of course this is coming from an amateurish football fan whose only knowledge about the game is what he hears from his fellow 6th graders. The real men use their knowledge every week by posting their game predictions in the "Cowboys win the NFC Pickem contest". And I say men because the womenfolk don't like us very much.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Kaepernicks career as a football player is done.  Every team in the league would be foolish to even give him a chance.

----------


## tebowlives

> Kaepernicks career as a football player is done.  Every team in the league would be foolish to even give him a chance.


He wont start anywhere. As far as a backup and depending on the money, which he turned down last time, maybe Buffalo or Dallas. I can't think of any other teams that would need him ability wise, never mind the baggage. 
He'd be a distraction.

----------


## Zippyjuan

They moved the Kaepernick audition at the last minute so only eight teams watched and the NFL decided not to video it- they were going to send a tape to all teams.

----------


## oyarde

Cowboys will be the perfect fit for kapernik

----------


## tebowlives

I see I'm the first one up on game day. Not surprising. After my 3 week win streak was stopped last week, I feel I have to up the ante and put pressure on the rest of the competition. And I use that word competition loosely.

----------


## juleswin

Ravens
Saints
Panthers
Cowboys
Colts
Bills(trap game)
Jets
Vikings
49ers
Raiders
Philadelphia
Rams(I wanna pick the bears but the bears don't have a good o line and Mitch is not mobile, bad match up for a strong Rams d line)
Chiefs

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 11*

*Anti G*
*tebow*
*oyarde*
*juleswin*
*winner*

Steelers
Steelers
Steelers
Steelers
Browns

0
0
0
0


Texans
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens


Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints


Panthers
Panthers
Panthers
Panthers


Cowboys
Cowboys
Lions
Cowboys


Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts


Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills


Jets
Redskins
Jets
Jets


Vikings
Vikings
Vikings
Vikings


49ers
49ers
49ers
49ers


Raiders
Raiders
Raiders
Raiders


Patriots
Patriots
Eagles
Eagles


Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams


Chiefs
Chargers
Chiefs
Chiefs





*Wins*
Anti G -3
tebow - 3
oyarde -2
juleswin -2
acptulsa -1

*Highest Score Ever*
tebowlives 14/15 (Wk 8)

----------


## Zippyjuan

Denver may be worth paying attention to with their new QB Brandon Allen.. He can move around.  Flacco was a sitting duck who could not move away from pressure so got sacked a lot.  Denver's defense has allowed one touchdown in four of their last five games. Playing at Minnesota today and early in the second quarter, Denver is up 17-0.  Vikings have had the ball three times and have 21 yards total offense to show for it.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Denver is shutting Minnesota out.

----------


## tebowlives

> Denver is shutting Minnesota out.


Dallas took the wind out of them last week.

----------


## oyarde

> Denver is shutting Minnesota out.


They do have the number four defense I think .

----------


## oyarde

Only other time Vikings were down 10- 0 at US Bank Stadium after one quarter was against the bills in a game they eventually fell down 17 - 0 ( Turnovers )and lost 27 - 6. Vikings need to fight back and put 7 on the board in the with this first third quarter possession. Vikings had a long play to Diggs stolen from them by ref on holding call in first half , they had that , score here , even though they turned it over twice would  be down just one score .......

----------


## oyarde

Vikings getting the ball back down 10 after two second half drives for TD's , about 11 to play at own 40 , a TD here will make it a FG game. Go Vikings !

----------


## oyarde

Diggs 54 yard TD catch , Vikings trail 20 - 23 with 10 to play . Go Viking s !

----------


## acptulsa

Ten...  Nine...  Eight...

----------


## acptulsa

In-Com-PLETE!

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Denver may be worth paying attention to with their new QB Brandon Allen.. He can move around.  Flacco was a sitting duck who could not move away from pressure so got sacked a lot.  Denver's defense has allowed one touchdown in four of their last five games. Playing at Minnesota today and early in the second quarter, Denver is up 17-0.  Vikings have had the ball three times and have 21 yards total offense to show for it.


Guess I jinxed them!  Led 20-0 and lost!  The Denver Fade is still in effect (they tend to play worse as the game goes on). 

https://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/...-comeback-half




> No team has blown a 20-point halftime lead since the San Francisco 49ers lost to the Chargers in Week 16 of the 2014 season. According to ESPN Stats & Information,* teams leading by 20 or more points at halftime are 400-13 (95-1 since the start of 2015). Collectively, NFL teams had won 97 straight games when leading by 20 or more points at halftime.*

----------


## Anti Globalist

Nice to see Minnesota come back and win that game.

----------


## acptulsa

> Guess I jinxed them!


Keep up the good work!

----------


## juleswin

> Guess I jinxed them!  Led 20-0 and lost!  The Denver Fade is still in effect (they tend to play worse as the game goes on). 
> 
> https://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/...-comeback-half


Please jinx the Pats for me.

----------


## acptulsa

> Please jinx the Pats for me.


Forget it.  The refs jinx whomever they play.

A Patriot could pull a gun and shoot somebody and no one would throw a flag.

----------


## juleswin

> Forget it.  The refs jinx whomever they play.
> 
> A Patriot could pull a gun and shoot somebody and no one would throw a flag.


That should have been a catch

----------


## oyarde

Could be major for Indy , rumors RB Mack may have broken hand .

----------


## Zippyjuan

34 seconds to go 88 yards with no time-outs just to try to send the game into OT.

Didn't think so.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Ok, I'm starting to become impressed.

That's two straight games (even though Dallas lost the last one) in which Dak has actually been a good passer. 

He's consistently making difficult passes; this was especially impressive last week, with Zeke getting stuffed. 

Now, the million dollar question; is this a fluke, or has Dak actually gotten better as a passer?

If this play continues through the end of the season, or post-season, then maybe I'll begin to think about changing my overall opinion.

----------


## oyarde

> Ok, I'm starting to become impressed.
> 
> That's two straight games (even though Dallas lost the last one) in which Dak has actually been a good passer. 
> 
> He's consistently making difficult passes; this was especially impressive last week, with Zeke getting stuffed. 
> 
> Now, the million dollar question; is this a fluke, or has Dak actually gotten better as a passer?
> 
> If this play continues through the end of the season, or post-season, then maybe I'll begin to think about changing my overall opinion.


Well , I do not think they can beat Minnesota , New Orleans or Green Bay in any venue

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Well , I do not think they can beat Minnesota , New Orleans or Green Bay in any venue


All that Dallas needs to be a crushingly dominant team is a good passer (doesn't have to be great). 

Do they have one?

I don't think so.

But, if something's changed and they do...

...and all those future-hip-replacement-inducing workouts did the trick?

Well, we'll see.

----------


## oyarde

> They're relying on the run and doing better because they can't rely on Cousins.


They can do it all . Just the personnel for it too .

----------


## oyarde

Rams in a Must Win to keep two games behind the other NFC playoff teams . Bears are done .

----------


## tebowlives

Here's where we stand. If the Chiefs win Anti G and juleswin get the wins. If the Chargers win tebow gets the win

*Anti G*
*tebow*
*oyarde*
*juleswin*
*winner*

Steelers
Steelers
Steelers
Steelers
Browns

Texans
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens

Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints

Panthers
Panthers
Panthers
Panthers
Falcons

Cowboys
Cowboys
Lions
Cowboys
Cowboys

Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts

Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills

Jets
Redskins
Jets
Jets
Jets

Vikings
Vikings
Vikings
Vikings
Vikings

49ers
49ers
49ers
49ers
49ers

Raiders
Raiders
Raiders
Raiders
Raiders

Patriots
Patriots
Eagles
Eagles
Patriots

Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams

+10
+10
+9
+10


Chiefs
Chargers
Chiefs
Chiefs

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Oh, and then filthy lost, which makes any day a good day

...except they lost to the Patriots, but I'll still take it

----------


## tebowlives

> Ok, I'm starting to become impressed.
> 
> That's two straight games (even though Dallas lost the last one) in which Dak has actually been a good passer. 
> 
> He's consistently making difficult passes; this was especially impressive last week, with Zeke getting stuffed. 
> 
> Now, the million dollar question; is this a fluke, or has Dak actually gotten better as a passer?
> 
> If this play continues through the end of the season, or post-season, then maybe I'll begin to think about changing my overall opinion.


It's really happening

----------


## oyarde

Once kaepernick takes control of the cowboys , gets them all fixed up with some racist gear , they will be set.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> It's really happening






Yea, I'm not so sure that it is.

Let's see how the rest of the season goes. 

But, for the first time since Dak-attack improperly became QB, I do have a little hope. 

So, we'll see.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Once kaepernick takes control of the cowboys , gets them all fixed up with some racist gear , they will be set.


Buffalo soldiers would be more at home in KC, no?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Kaepernicks career as a football player is done.  Every team in the league would be foolish to even give him a chance.





> He wont start anywhere. As far as a backup and depending on the money, which he turned down last time, maybe Buffalo or Dallas. I can't think of any other teams that would need him ability wise, never mind the baggage. 
> He'd be a distraction.





> They moved the Kaepernick audition at the last minute so only eight teams watched and the NFL decided not to video it- they were going to send a tape to all teams.





> Cowboys will be the perfect fit for kapernik


The NFL is racist and discriminatory for not including JaMarcus Russell at this audition. JaMarcus wants to be an NFL quarterback again too.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> The NFL is racist and discriminatory for not including JaMarcus Russell at this “audition”. JaMarcus wants to be an NFL quarterback again too.


Yea, I heard something about this today.

Old Kap wanted to try out for a job, but not really, so he refused to show up?

And then ran around a high school track field with no one around doing hoola hoops instead?

Is he getting paid for this activity? If so, I would like to put in my application.

I too can run around pretending to work while no one's watching for half a million a year.

----------


## oyarde

Bears will move to 4 - 6 .

----------


## acptulsa

> Buffalo soldiers would be more at home in KC, no?


No.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> No.


Well, my ignorance of the Old West notwithstanding...

I'd be happy to see Dallas pay someone to take Kap, on a very long term contract, just to make sure Jerry never gets any ideas.

----------


## acptulsa

> Well, my ignorance of the Old West notwithstanding...
> 
> I'd be happy to see Dallas pay someone to take Kap, on a very long term contract, just to make sure Jerry never gets any ideas.


Sherman is the perfect emergency quarterback.  He doesn't create more emergencies.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Sherman is the perfect emergency quarterback.  He doesn't create more emergencies.


Nah, you should pay someone to poison the locker room, and then also suck on the field if he ever plays.

Hey, maybe the Pats can take him? Brady's getting old. 

That would be a nice addition to the franchise.

...or for the Eagles

...or the Steelers

----------


## tebowlives

> Once kaepernick takes control of the cowboys , gets them all fixed up with some racist gear , they will be set.


All the Vikings were white. Bunch of racist foul smelling mongrels.

----------


## tebowlives

> The NFL is racist and discriminatory for not including JaMarcus Russell at this “audition”. JaMarcus wants to be an NFL quarterback again too.


I forgot about him. (for good reason) What a waste he turned out to be.

----------


## tebowlives

> Yea, I heard something about this today.
> 
> Old Kap wanted to try out for a job, but not really, so he refused to show up?
> 
> And then ran around a high school track field with no one around doing hoola hoops instead?
> 
> Is he getting paid for this activity? If so, I would like to put in my application.
> 
> I too can run around pretending to work while no one's watching for half a million a year.


He didn't look good. The announcers repeated " his arm strength" but he threw some bad longer passes.

After he moved the dog and pony show to another facility at the last second, as people were arriving to set up, I believe half said screw it and went home.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> He didn't look good. The announcers repeated " his arm strength" but he threw some bad longer passes.
> 
> After he moved the dog and pony show to another facility at the last second, as people were arriving to set up, I believe half said screw it and went home.


Well, he was a poor football player, who also turned out to be a self-aggrandizing dumbass. 

So, I seriously hope he never plays again.

...except for the Patriots, Eagles, and/or Steelers.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

During sieges in medieval Europe, they threw plague-infected bodies over the ramparts: brutal, but effective.

----------


## tebowlives

> Nah, you should pay someone to poison the locker room, and then also suck on the field if he ever plays.
> 
> Hey, maybe the Pats can take him? Brady's getting old. 
> 
> That would be a nice addition to the franchise.
> 
> ...or for the Eagles
> 
> ...or the Steelers





> Well, he was a poor football player, who also turned out to be a self-aggrandizing dumbass. 
> 
> So, I seriously hope he never plays again.
> 
> ...except for the Patriots, Eagles, and/or Steelers.





> During sieges in medieval Europe, they threw plague-infected bodies over the ramparts: brutal, but effective.


lol Thanks for coming into this thread and spreading all that joy and warmth.

----------


## oyarde

Yesterday's Vikings Almost as good as the Oct 04 1992 victory over the Bears after trailing 20 - 0 in the fourth , that one got started with a pick six from some guy named Harbaugh .

----------


## oyarde

Then there was the time Plunkett and the 49ers were up 24 - 0 over the Vikings in Dec of 1977 . After a Bob Lee TD throw at the end of the third cut it to 24 - 7 , Coach Grant brings in the rookie QB  who threw three TD passes and the Vikings win 28 - 27.

----------


## Anti Globalist

I've seen some people say that Kapernick should apologize for all the drama he caused but I doubt thats going to change anything.  He just has to accept the fact hes never going to play in the NFL again.  Maybe he should go try out for the CFL.

----------


## oyarde

> I've seen some people say that Kapernick should apologize for all the drama he caused but I doubt thats going to change anything.  He just has to accept the fact hes never going to play in the NFL again.  Maybe he should go try out for the CFL.


CFL has tighter player conduct standards . He would be suspended for life right off the bat .

----------


## Anti Globalist

This game shouldn't even be played in Mexico.  It's nothing but a waste of taxpayer money.  Same goes for all games that are hosted in the UK.

----------


## oyarde

> This game shouldn't even be played in Mexico.  It's nothing but a waste of taxpayer money.  Same goes for all games that are hosted in the UK.


How do they determine the home team ?

----------


## oyarde

Maybe the teams playing in foreign countries should have to use kickers from the host country for that game .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> How do they determine the home team ?


Chargers are listed as home.  But even at "home", the fans of the opposing team usually outnumber Chargers fans.  San Diego is certainly closer physically to Mexico City than Kansas City is.  Chargers have one field goal and missed another so far in the game.  KC kicker hit one from 70 yards during warm- ups thanks to the high altitude. San Diego was going to practice a few days in Colorado to try to get ready for the altitude. Mexico City is 7,300 feet above sea level.  Denver is officially 5,280 feet (one mile).

End of first quarter.  Chargers up 3-0 and have the ball following an interception. Rivers just threw his own interception.  Already been sacked once too.

----------


## acptulsa

> .  San Diego


Never heard of it.

Thought you lived there.  Didn't you notice something disappearing the last couple of years?

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Never heard of it.
> 
> Thought you lived there.  Didn't you notice something disappearing the last couple of years?


Yeah- still sometimes call them the San Diego Chargers. Old habits.  Do the Oilers sill play in Houston?

----------


## oyarde

Chargers D seems pretty fired up

----------


## acptulsa

> Yeah- still sometimes call them the San Diego Chargers. Old habits.


Thought you Californians had to be more careful to respect how people self-identify.




> Do the Oilers sill play in Houston?.


They still play in Tulsa.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Chargers have four times as many yards as KC but fewer points.  248 yards vs 62 but Chiefs lead 7-6 thanks to turnovers.

----------


## tebowlives

> Yeah- still sometimes call them the San Diego Chargers. Old habits.  Do the Oilers sill play in Houston?


There were from Los Angeles originally until that carpet bagger Barron Hilton moved them.

----------


## oyarde

Chargers missed first half FG the difference , trail 9 - 10 , still look poised to take control in the second half

----------


## Zippyjuan

Chargers lead in everything- twice the time of possession, three times the total yards, three times the number of first downs, twice the turnovers.  That last bit is why they trail in the one figure which matters- the score. 10-9 at the half.  They have not been able to get into the end zone.

----------


## oyarde

Two to play in brooklyn , Pacers leading 111 - 83 . Sabonis on the bench in the fourth but with 18 rebounds in the first three quarters  a career  high , Point Guard Holiday with 13 assists , also a career high . Pacers outscore them 72 - 35 in the second and fourth quarters

----------


## acptulsa

The ankle seems to have healed up OK.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> The ankle seems to have healed up OK.


44 yards rushing on two carries.  Leads the team.

Chiefs start the half with a TD- Chargers go three and out.

----------


## acptulsa

> Chargers have four times as many yards as KC but fewer points.  248 yards vs 62 but Chiefs lead 7-6 thanks to turnovers.


Evening those stats up nicely...

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Evening those stats up nicely...


Two possessions, two TDs. 75 yards and 54 yards. Chargers- three plays, minus three yards and a punt.

----------


## acptulsa

The NFL sure likes for LA teams to win in Mexico City.

----------


## oyarde

Chargers ready to roll this down & tie it up.

----------


## acptulsa

The NFL may want to give it to LA, but the LA Butterfingers clearly want to give it to KC.

----------


## acptulsa

I like this guy Rivers.  Very generous.

----------


## acptulsa

The officials are doing their part...

----------


## tebowlives

Anti H and juleswin get the victories

*Anti G*
*tebow*
*oyarde*
*juleswin*
*winner*

Steelers
Steelers
Steelers
Steelers
Browns

Texans
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens

Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints

Panthers
Panthers
Panthers
Panthers
Falcons

Cowboys
Cowboys
Lions
Cowboys
Cowboys

Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts

Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills

Jets
Redskins
Jets
Jets
Jets

Vikings
Vikings
Vikings
Vikings
Vikings

49ers
49ers
49ers
49ers
49ers

Raiders
Raiders
Raiders
Raiders
Raiders

Patriots
Patriots
Eagles
Eagles
Patriots

Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams

Chiefs
Chargers
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

+11
+10
+10
+11




*Wins *  
Anti G -4    
tebow - 3    
juleswin -3 
   oyarde -2
Acptulsa -1 


*Highest Score Ever*  
tebowlives 14/15 (Wk 8)

----------


## juleswin

> Anti H and *juleswin get the victories*
> 
> *Wins *  
> Anti G -4    
> tebow - 3    
> oyarde -2    
> *juleswin -2* 
> Acptulsa -2    
> 
> ...


Last week 
Wins
Anti G -3
tebow - 3
oyarde -2
*juleswin -2*
acptulsa -1

----------


## tebowlives

> Last week 
> Wins
> Anti G -3
> tebow - 3
> oyarde -2
> *juleswin -2*
> acptulsa -1


My mistake. It is now corrected.
G'D@mn Redskins, what a stupid pick

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 12*
Colts    @ Texans
Panthers    @ Saints
Dolphins    @ Browns
Giants    @ Bears
Raiders    @ Jets
Lions    @ Redskins
Steelers    @ Bengals
Seahawks @ Eagles
Buccaneers @ Falcons
Broncos    @ Bills
Jaguars    @ Titans
Cowboys    @ Patriots
Packers    @ 49ers
Ravens    @ Rams

those last 2 are toss ups

----------


## oyarde

> *Week 12*
> Colts    @ Texans
> Panthers    @ Giants
> Dolphins    @ Saints
> Giants    @ Bears
> Raiders    @ Jets
> Lions    @ Redskins
> Steelers    @ Bengals
> Seahawks @ Eagles
> ...


No way I'll be tricked into taking the Giants twice .  So far , Colts , Saints , Raiders , Lions , Steelers , Bills , Titans , Pats , Packers , Ravens

----------


## tebowlives

> No way I'll be tricked into taking the Giants twice .  So far , Colts , Saints , Raiders , Lions , Steelers , Bills , Titans , Pats , Packers , Ravens


They got the Dolphins and the Redskins coming up later.

Just copy this
Texans
Saints
Browns
Bears
Raiders
Lions
Steelers
Eagles
Falcons
Bills
Titans
Patriots
49ers
Rams

----------


## Anti Globalist

NFL Week 12 picks:

Houston<Indianapolis
Buffalo>Denver
Chicago>New York Giants
Cincinnati<Pittsburgh
Cleveland>Miami
Atlanta<Tampa Bay
New Orleans>Carolina
Washington<Detroit
New York Jets<Oakland
Tennesse>Jacksonville
New England>Dallas
San Francisco<Green Bay
Philadelphia<Seattle
Los Angeles Rams>Baltimore

----------


## tebowlives

> No way I'll be tricked into taking the Giants twice .  So far , Colts , Saints , Raiders , Lions , Steelers , Bills , Titans , Pats , Packers , Ravens


I had 2 games incorrectly listed
use these
Panthers @ Saints
Dolphins @ Browns


not

Panthers @ Giants
Dolphins @ Saints

*Anti G*
*tebow*
*oyarde*
*juleswin*

Colts
Texans
Colts
Colts

Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints

Browns
Browns
Browns
Browns

Bears
Bears
Giants
Giants

Raiders
Raiders
Raiders
Raiders

Lions
Lions
Lions
Lions

Steelers
Steelers
Steelers
Steelers

Seahawks
Eagles
Seahawks
Eagles

Buccaneers
Falcons
Falcons
Falcons

Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills

Titans
Titans
Titans
Titans

Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots

Packers
Packers
Packers
49ers

Rams
Rams
Ravens
Ravens

----------


## oyarde

> I had 2 games incorrectly listed
> use these
> Panthers @ Saints
> Dolphins @ Browns
> 
> 
> not
> 
> Panthers @ Giants
> ...


Saints , browns , giants , falcons , seahawks

----------


## Anti Globalist

Picking the Colts now instead of the Texans.

----------


## tebowlives

> Saints , browns , giants , falcons , seahawks


Done What happened to not picking the Giants?




> Picking the Colts now instead of the Texans.


Done

----------


## oyarde

> Done What happened to not picking the Giants?
> 
> 
> Done


I can only take them once . You listed them twice .

----------


## tebowlives

> I can only take them once . You listed them twice .


Oh, I thought you meant you picked them 2 weeks in a row. Never mind, just keep picking the Giants.

----------


## oyarde

Jerry Jones said colin K. workout was a circus . Interesting thought since he even kind of looks like a clown.

----------


## tebowlives

> Jerry Jones said colin K. workout was a circus . Interesting thought since he even kind of looks like a clown.


If Hall of Famer Jerry Jones said it you can count on it.

----------


## Anti Globalist

> Jerry Jones said colin K. workout was a circus . Interesting thought since he even kind of looks like a clown.


Jerry Jones would never sign Kaepernick.  Hes the most patriotic team owner in the league.

----------


## juleswin

Colts

----------


## acptulsa

Colts
Saints
Browns
Giants
Raiders
Lions
Steelers
Eagles
Falcons
Bills
Titans
Patriots
49ers
Ravens

No danger of jinxing my team this week.

----------


## oyarde

Indy radio station today said there were redskins tickets available for 5.00 .

----------


## oyarde

TD Colts !

----------


## oyarde

Colts hit the XP , that means houston is in trouble.

----------


## acptulsa

Why in God's name did the Chiefs cut Justin Houston?

----------


## tebowlives

I thought there would be more scoring

----------


## tebowlives

> Why in God's name did the Chiefs cut Justin Houston?


Cap space

_"He was due $15.25 million and carried a salary cap hit of $21.1 million, numbers that would have made it nearly impossible to make other much-needed upgrades to their defense._
_The move means the Chiefs will free up $14 million and make the four-time Pro Bowl selection a free agent when the period begins Wednesday. The Chiefs will also take on $7.1 million in dead money."_

----------


## oyarde

Colts kicker has hit 7 in a row . Houston is going down .

----------


## oyarde

20 min to play , colts in control , Colts O line in control

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 12*

*Anti G*
*tebow*
*oyarde*
*juleswin*
*winner*

Colts
Texans
Colts
Colts
Texans

0
+1
0
0





After picking the Redskins last week, which cost me, I will no longer be Mr Nice guy.

----------


## tebowlives

I think when I do this next year I'll just do something like post the opening point spread lines and have each member pick 3 or 4 games of their choice against the spread plus an over game and an under game.

I don't think I'm the only one doing this, but I am less hesitant to talk about the games before hand since it might tip someone off as to which team to take. It takes away from the original intent of this thread and that was to show the Cowboys superiority over the rest of the NFC and banter about the other, lessor franchises.

----------


## acptulsa

> ...lessor franchises.


You can lease a football team?

----------


## tebowlives

> You can lease a football team?


Yes it's happened before. With the players. The Eagles and Steelers combined to make the Steagles one year.

We don't do the grammar and spelling thing in an NFL thread. Save that for the CFL or NCAA games. You know, the lessor leagues.

----------


## tebowlives

Breida is out for SF so I'm changing my pick to Green Bay.

----------


## tebowlives

Only 2 late afternoon games Sunday. Odd. I wonder if one game was moved? 

Two remaining games have a lone wolf with juleswin picking Dallas in Dal-NE and TB-Atl with Anti G picking TB,  Oh and tebow was a lone wolf when he bravely and correctly picked the Texans
*Anti G*
*tebow*
*oyarde*
*juleswin*
*winner*

Colts
Texans
Colts
Colts
Texans

Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints


Browns
Browns
Browns
Browns


Bears
Bears
Giants
Bears


Raiders
Raiders
Raiders
Raiders


Lions
Lions
Lions
Lions


Steelers
Steelers
Steelers
Steelers


Seahawks
Eagles
Seahawks
Seahawks


Buccaneers
Falcons
Falcons
Falcons


Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills








Titans
Titans
Titans
Titans


Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Cowboys


Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers








Rams
Rams
Ravens
Ravens

----------


## juleswin

> Only 2 late afternoon games Sunday. Odd. I wonder if one game was moved? 
> 
> Two remaining games have a lone wolf GB-SF with juleswin picking SF and TB-Atl with Anti G picking TB. Oh and tebow was a lone wolf when he bravely and correctly picked the Texans
> 
> *Anti G*
> *tebow*
> *oyarde*
> *juleswin*
> *winner*
> ...


Teabows picks except that I pick ravens, cowboys and seahawks

----------


## tebowlives

> Teabows picks except that I pick ravens, cowboys and seahawks


done
Ballsey going with the Cowboys. That's a lone wolf pick

----------


## juleswin

> done
> Ballsey going with the Cowboys. That's a lone wolf pick


Bears too please

----------


## juleswin

> done
> Ballsey going with the Cowboys. That's a lone wolf pick


I think you messed up my picks. You need to change my picks to packers, bears, Seahawks and cowboys. I think that is it

----------


## tebowlives

> I think you messed up my picks. You need to change my picks to packers, bears, Seahawks and cowboys. I think that is it


I think I got it right now

----------


## oyarde

Giants miss 42 yd FG lead 7 - 0 , 4 min to Half at bears 30 already again.

----------


## oyarde

Giants miss 43 yard FG . Guessing they will not be trying too many more of those today , still , it is nice to see one of the better NFC East teams show up to play .

----------


## oyarde

Steelers trailing bengals just before half.

----------


## oyarde

Bengals , Bills and Giants all lead at Half

----------


## Anti Globalist

Bengals might actually get their first win.

----------


## oyarde

Behind two missed FG's under 44 yards , Giants trail by 6 with 22 minutes to play . Bengals  D and Bills D looking good .

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Raiders have imploded.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Theres a video and audio of Gruden calling one of the refs a cock sucking mother $#@!er.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Bears up 19-7 and just missed an extra point.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Theres a video and audio of Gruden calling one of the refs a cock sucking mother $#@!er.


Winning friends. Raiders making the Jets look good today.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Raiders give up at end of 3rd quarter. Maybe Gruden can concede now and go home?

----------


## tebowlives

Rashaad Penny huge 58 yard TD run probably puts the game out of reach 17-3 Seattle.

----------


## acptulsa

> Raiders have imploded.


I don't care if I picked them or not.  I love it.

Carolina is making one hell of a game out of this.

They tied it up and got the ball back.

----------


## tebowlives

Jules win needs both the Cowboys and Ravens to win, otherwise Anti G walks away with the victory.
Saints Carolina still going on but we all picked the Saints

*Anti G*
*tebow*
*oyarde*
*juleswin*
*winner*

Colts
Texans
Colts
Colts
Texans

Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints


Browns
Browns
Browns
Browns
Browns

Bears
Bears
Giants
Bears
Bears

Raiders
Raiders
Raiders
Raiders
Jets

Lions
Lions
Lions
Lions
Redskins

Steelers
Steelers
Steelers
Steelers
Steelers

Seahawks
Eagles
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks

Buccaneers
Falcons
Falcons
Falcons
Buccaneers

Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills

+7
+6
+5
+6


Titans
Titans
Titans
Titans


Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Cowboys


Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers








Rams
Rams
Ravens
Ravens

----------


## acptulsa

Carolina well within field goal range with 2:16 remaining.

----------


## acptulsa

Carolina kicker misses.  31-31 and Brees driving from his own 7.

----------


## acptulsa

Will Lutz scores from 33 yards.

Who dat?

----------


## Anti Globalist

> Will Lutz scores from 33 yards.
> 
> Who dat?


If he missed that FG they'd have to start calling him klutz.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Winning friends. Raiders making the Jets look good today.


Jets have now won three in a row.  Other win was against the Cowboys in week #5. With the Bengals and Dolphins coming up, they could keep this going. Raiders wanted the win to keep pace with Kansas City.  Raiders play at KC next week and are now a game behind (two actually since KC already beat them once so they own the tie breaker).

----------


## tebowlives

Cowboys staying strong. A win here gives them a 2 game lead over fading Philly. Weather conditions hampering Dak? Cooper not in much? Stay tuned.
Pollard is a very good #2 back in case people are still wondering. Which they shouldn't.

----------


## phill4paul

> Carolina kicker misses.  31-31 and Brees driving from his own 7.


  Carolina sucks lol. With the pass interruption call they had a total of 6 attempts to put the ball into the end zone from 20 yds. or less. Then Slye missed that kick. SMDH.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Foles needs to put the team on his back like he did in the Superbowl and lead a comeback against the Titans.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Lots of punting going on in New England.  Six punts in the third quarter- longest drive went 14 yards.

Patriot's haven't had to go far on their scores- 12 yards on two plays following a blocked punt for their touchdown and four plays, three yards for a field goal following an interception.  At this point, both teams have only had two drives of 30 yards or more. Both have missed a FG (10- 6 Patriots in the 4th quarter).

----------


## oyarde

NE Kicker is 2 of 4 FG's , one more puts this game out of reach.

----------


## juleswin

There is nothing more NFL than the Pats getting timely phantom calls. Cheers to the refs, you guys are the true winners of this ball game

----------


## oyarde

Cooper with zero catches on the day and cowboys will continue on in a season where I will not pick them to beat a team with a winning record , because they cannot . NE wins 13 - 9 in a game so bad the NFL should refund fans ticket prices . I suggest a Baylor game for fans in Texas.

----------


## dannno

Just saw them lose in Dallas airport. Ive been to Texas a few times, never outside of an airport tho.

----------


## tebowlives

Anti G gets the win

*Anti G*
*tebow*
*oyarde*
*juleswin*
*winner*

Colts
Texans
Colts
Colts
Texans

Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints

Browns
Browns
Browns
Browns
Browns

Bears
Bears
Giants
Bears
Bears

Raiders
Raiders
Raiders
Raiders
Jets

Lions
Lions
Lions
Lions
Redskins

Steelers
Steelers
Steelers
Steelers
Steelers

Seahawks
Eagles
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks

Buccaneers
Falcons
Falcons
Falcons
Buccaneers

Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills

Titans
Titans
Titans
Titans
Titans

Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Cowboys
Patriots

Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers


+9
+8
+7
+7


Rams
Rams
Ravens
Ravens














*Wins*





Anti G – 5





tebow - 3





juleswin – 3





oyarde - 2





acptulsa – 1

















*Highest Score Ever*





tebowlives 14/15 (Wk 8)

----------


## tebowlives

> There is nothing more NFL than the Pats getting timely phantom calls. Cheers to the refs, you guys are the true winners of this ball game


Didn't help but Garrett got out coached.

----------


## juleswin

> Cooper with zero catches on the day and cowboys will continue on in a season where I will not pick them to beat a team with a winning record , because they cannot . NE wins 13 - 9 in a game so bad the NFL should refund fans ticket prices . I suggest a Baylor game for fans in Texas.


You are right Oyarde, never bet against the teacher's. I have learned my lesson cos unless your plan is to beat the teacher and his pet then you have no chance. That officiating was bad at the end.

----------


## oyarde

As 3 point favorites , it took the 9ers two minutes to begin covering the spread up 7 - 0 .

----------


## oyarde

49ers 10 points , packers 9 yards , 2 penalties , 0 points .

----------


## oyarde

Four series , packers have 5 yards rushing , 4 from Rogers.

----------


## oyarde

> Didn't help but Garrett got out coached.


He is going to be better when at the helm of the Giants.

----------


## oyarde

Packers down two scores , instead of taking the FG to make it one score  , run on fourth and one and turn it over on downs . Does not look like they are going to come back and win this like they did trailing detroit 10 - 0 this season. Packers 0 - 4 on fourth down this season , 9ers have allowed only 2 fourth down conversions in 14 tries this season .

----------


## oyarde

Packers 3rd and 35 from own 9 . They should punt now

----------


## oyarde

9ers get the ball first in the Third with a chance to go up 30 - 0 .

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Zebras score for the Packers!

----------


## oyarde

9ers 30 packers 8 , less than 18 min to play .

----------


## oyarde

Davante Adams averaging 4.3 yards per catch .

----------


## oyarde

Packers pass up the points again on 4th down , lose again . Had they taken them both times would trail by only 14 .

----------


## oyarde

Packers 1 for 16 on third and fourth down tonight.

----------


## oyarde

6 1/2 to play , packers trail 30 - 8 , 9ers in red zone

----------


## oyarde

5 to play , 9ers 37 packers 8 .

----------


## oyarde

packers give up . play Tim Boyle at QB. ( Eastern Kentucky )

----------


## oyarde

2 min warning , GB 0 - 14 on third down

----------


## tebowlives

> 2 min warning , GB 0 - 14 on third down


That game was surprising. SF has a good D but they completely  shut GB down.

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 13* 
Bears	@ Lions
Bills	@ Cowboys
Saints	@ Falcons
Packers	@ Giants
Eagles	@ Dolphins
Browns	@ Steelers
Buccaneers @ Jaguars
Titans	@ Colts
Redskins	@ Panthers
49ers	@ Ravens
Jets	@ Bengals
Rams	@ Cardinals
Raiders	@ Chiefs
Chargers	@ Broncos
Patriots	@ Texans
Vikings	@ Seahawks

*Wins	*
Anti G – 5	
tebow - 3	
juleswin – 3	
oyarde - 2	
acptulsa – 1	


*Highest Score Ever	*
tebowlives 14/15 (Wk 8)

----------


## tebowlives

5 weeks left in the regular season. It's time I took over

*tebow*

Lions

Cowboys

Saints

Packers

Eagles

Steelers

Jaguars

Colts

Panthers

Ravens

Jets

Cardinals

Chiefs

Chargers

Patriots

Seahawks

----------


## Anti Globalist

NFL Week 13 picks:
Detroit<Chicago
Dallas>Buffalo
Atlanta<New Orleans
Indianapolis>Tennesse
Cincinnati<New York Jets
Carolina>Washington
Baltimore<San Francisco
Jacksonville>Tampa Bay
New York Giants<Green Bay
Miami<Philadelphia
Kansas City>Oakland
Arizona<Los Angeles Rams
Pittsburgh>Cleveland
Denver<Los Angeles Chargers
Houston<New England
Seattle>Minnesota

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mason Rudolph looks like the kind of guy who says his daddy is going to sue you.

----------


## tebowlives

I can see Washington upsetting Carolina. The Panthers cant stop the run. The Redskins QB is hooking up with his old college buddy. Granted he can't avoid the rush well at all and the Panthers can rush the QB. Guice is running hard as is Peterson but they are facing 8 in a box. Redskins can win a slugfest but can't play catch up.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

The part I liked most about the recent Dallas game was how they drove down the field 3 times on almost nothing but Zeke's runs...

...then, once in the red zone, abandoned that stupid, successful strategy, and decided to throw incomplete passes and kick field goals instead. 

I don't remember the last time I actually blamed the coaching for a loss (that's usually a Dak apologist strategy), but this was atrocious. 

Glad to see Jerry making noises about firing Garrett (he may not need to be fired, but light a fire under his ass)

----------


## tebowlives

> The part I liked most about the recent Dallas game was how they drove down the field 3 times on almost nothing but Zeke's runs...
> 
> ...then, once in the red zone, abandoned that stupid, successful strategy, and decided to throw incomplete passes and kick field goals instead. 
> 
> I don't remember the last time I actually blamed the coaching for a loss (that's usually a Dak apologist strategy), but this was atrocious. 
> 
> Glad to see Jerry making noises about firing Garrett (he may not need to be fired, but light a fire under his ass)


The weather hurt both teams on offense so it was up to the special teams to make the difference and they sure did. 
Not having the returner on the 10 yard line to field the short kickoff into the wind. They almost lost the ball and ended up with bad field position. The delay of game penalty because they weren't set on the punt that cost them 20 yards of field position on the re punt. And of course the blocked punt.

Garrett is on his last leg. A first round playoff loss or worse and he's gone imo.

----------


## oyarde

Lions ,  Bills , Saints , Packers , Eagles ,Browns , Bucs ,Colts , Panthers , Ravens , Jets ,Rams , Chiefs , Chargers , Pats , Vikings

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> The weather hurt both teams on offense so it was up to the special teams to make the difference and they sure did. 
> Not having the returner on the 10 yard line to field the short kickoff into the wind. They almost lost the ball and ended up with bad field position. The delay of game penalty because they weren't set on the punt that cost them 20 yards of field position on the re punt. And of course the blocked punt.
> 
> Garrett is on his last leg. A first round playoff loss or worse and he's gone imo.


All of the things you mention were also issues, but the crux of the problem was poor play calling in the red zone.

...or am I trippin...

----------


## tebowlives

> All of the things you mention were also issues, but the crux of the problem was poor play calling in the red zone.
> 
> ...or am I trippin...


Crux? No But no doubt that was another problem. Key word another. Enough anothers that I forgot that important bad move that you mentioned.

lol I didn't get the trippin comment right away. Nice one.

----------


## tebowlives

*Anti G*
*tebow*
*oyarde*

Bears
Lions
Lions

Cowboys
Cowboys
Bills

Saints
Saints
Saints

Packers
Packers
Packers

Eagles
Eagles
Eagles

Steelers
Steelers
Browns

Jaguars
Jaguars
Buccaneers

Colts
Colts
Colts

Panthers
Panthers
Panthers

49ers
Ravens
Ravens

Jets
Jets
Jets

Rams
Cardinals
Rams

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Chargers
Chargers
Chargers

Patriots
Patriots
Patriots

Seahawks
Seahawks
Vikings



*Wins*  
Anti G – 5    
tebow - 3    
juleswin – 3    
oyarde - 2    
acptulsa – 1    


*Highest Score Ever*  
tebowlives 14/15 (Wk 8)

----------


## Zippyjuan

If Denver activates and starts rookie first round pick Drew Lock, he will become their *ninth* starting QB since 2017.  They have also changed coaching staff three of the last five years.  Maybe part of the problem they have developing is the revolving door. Last week they had a net total of two yards over their final five drives combined at Buffalo. That is fourteen inches a drive on average.  Some offensive line wouldn't hurt either.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Good to see Detroit continuing the tradition of losing on Thanksgiving.

----------


## tebowlives

The Bills won easily. Turnovers hurt but, Dallas couldnt stop the Bills offense.

----------


## tebowlives

*Anti G*
*tebow*
*oyarde*
*winner*

Bears
Lions
Lions
Bears

Cowboys
Cowboys
Bills
Bills

Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints

+2
+1
+2

----------


## Anti Globalist

I just can't have a Thanksgiving where all 3 of my picks for Thursday end up winning their games.

----------


## phill4paul

Panthers of to early lead. 14-0 in the first vs. Redskins.

----------


## acptulsa

Monsoon season in Baltimore.  Sounds like perfect weather for a running quarterback, but so far it's dead even.

----------


## phill4paul

Skins' on board. End of First. 14-3. Panthers. Sunny and nice in Charlotte, NC.

----------


## phill4paul

Washington with another FG. 6-14 Panthers.

----------


## phill4paul

Panthers have possession at their own 1 yd. Allen throws interception to Moreau. Moreau comes in for a T.D. Disputed.

----------


## phill4paul

Skins' make it in. going for 2 point conversion.

  Done. Another review. Possibly didn't have possession.

----------


## phill4paul

Pass incomplete. 12-14..Panthers.

----------


## acptulsa

Lamar Jackson's first fumble of the season adds to a growing fumble list in the Monsoon Bowl.

49ers trying to put at least 3 up to tie.

----------


## Anti Globalist

I like how Eli Manning gets benched for Daniel Jones and he hasn't done sht since he won his first week as a starter.

----------


## acptulsa

Still tied in Baltimore at the two minute warning.  Baltimore third and two.  Rain letting up.

----------


## phill4paul

4th quarter. 22-14  WASHINGTON. 

  Lol. Carolina sucks.

----------


## acptulsa

Ravens on a 49 yard kick.  20-17

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Ravens on a 49 yard kick.  20-17


49ers had 4th and one at Raves 35- instead of a field goal attempt to take the lead in a low scoring game, went for it and failed.  Ravens got their winning field goal on the following possession.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> 49ers had 4th and one at Raves 35- instead of a field goal attempt to take the lead in a low scoring game, went for it and failed.  Ravens got their winning field goal on the following possession.


Differing levels of confidence in the kickers effect play calling.

Ravens kicker is pretty good.

----------


## phill4paul

29-14. Washington.

   Panthers suck.

----------


## acptulsa

Steelers 20 Browns 13

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Ravens on a 49 yard kick.  20-17


Close game. Lost count of how many times Lamar Jackson kept the ball and faked the defense out.

Once again, play calling will be questioned on the Niners side...

----------


## tebowlives

Here is here we stand. We aren't doing very good this week. If the Vikings win Oyarde is victorious. If the Rams and Seahawks win Oyarde and Anti G gather the wins. If the Cardinals and Seahawks win, tebow gets the victory. The Cardinals were my upset pick because I don't like to share my victories with anyone.


*Week 13
*
*Anti G*
*tebow*
*oyarde*
*winner*

Bears
Lions
Lions
Bears

Cowboys
Cowboys
Bills
Bills

Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints

Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers

Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Dolphins

Steelers
Steelers
Browns
Steelers

Jaguars
Jaguars
Buccaneers
Buccaneers

Colts
Colts
Colts
Titans

Panthers
Panthers
Panthers
Redskins

49ers
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens

Jets
Jets
Jets
Bengals

+4
+4
+5


Rams
Cardinals
Rams


Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs


Chargers
Chargers
Chargers


Patriots
Patriots
Patriots


Seahawks
Seahawks
Vikings

----------


## acptulsa

The poor Chargers have to play in the Stadium With No Air.

----------


## acptulsa

The Chief's winning!  As a Chiefs fan, I take that as a good omen!

----------


## Zippyjuan

> The poor Chargers have to play in the Stadium With No Air.


Two teams which both find ways to lose.  One will finally get a win.  Chargers practiced in Colorado last week to get ready for the altitude for their game in Mexico City vs the Chiefs.  They used the Air Force Academy facilities in Colorado Springs. 

Denver has issues.  They will be starting a rookie QB coming off injured reserve who has not played any NFL games- their 9th starting QB since 2017. 

Dolphins about to beat the Eagles and get their third win of the season.

----------


## phill4paul

> Here is here we stand. We aren't doing very good this week. If the Vikings win Oyarde is victorious. If the Rams and Seahawks win Oyarde and Anti G gather the wins. If the Cardinals and Seahawks win, tebow gets the victory. The Cardinals were my upset pick because I don't like to share my victories with anyone.
> 
> 
> *Week 13
> *
> *Anti G*
> *tebow*
> *oyarde*
> *winner*
> ...


   Hey, Skin's vs. Panthers isn't over yet.

   Well, yeah it is, but....c'mon.

   Lol.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> The Chief's winning!  As a Chiefs fan, I take that as a good omen!


Those racist Chiefs fans are appropriating Native American chants right now.

----------


## acptulsa

Raiders draw a flag on the kickoff.  Sorenson blocks Carr's first pass.

----------


## phill4paul

Washington > Panthers.

  Panthers need a shake up. And I'm not talking players. Head to head players were matched.

  Panthers coaching needs a purge.

----------


## acptulsa

First Raider possession results in a Kansas City touchdown by way of an interception.  Carr gets do-overs shortly.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Denver draws first blood- but too early to get excited.  They had a 20 point lead at halftime vs the Vikings and found a way to lose that one.

----------


## acptulsa

Carr's do-over delayed by a fumble.  But rather than put three more up, Reid goes for it on 4th and one.  Raiders defense holds; Carr's do-over commences from the 15.

----------


## tebowlives

> Hey, Skin's vs. Panthers isn't over yet.
> 
>    Well, yeah it is, but....c'mon.
> 
>    Lol.


Looked like the Redskins hands team didnt try to go for the onside kick?

----------


## acptulsa

Carr's do-over results in a spectacular punt.  Mahomes from the two yard line.

----------


## acptulsa

And the Chiefs punt as 40 mph gusts mess with everyone's passes.  Still 7-0 in the stadium with too much air.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Raiders RB forgets it is 4th down. Ignores huge inside hole and instead tries to run to outside. KC ball.

----------


## acptulsa

The Chiefs would like to thank the Raiders for two or three timely penalties.  And they announce Mahomes' legs work just fine, thank you.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Chargers being kind to Denver.  Broncos got ten points off two turnovers already- lead 17-3.

Broncos reward their generosity by allowing Chargers to go 77 yards in just three plays for a TD just before the half.  17-10.

----------


## acptulsa

Carr interrupted again because the Chiefs defense wanted a touchdown of their own.  21-0

----------


## Zippyjuan

Broncos and Chargers both doing their best to avoid the endzone in the second half. So far, successfully. Zero points in the third quarter.

Broncos starting their 4th Quarter Collapse.  Give up a Charger TD and then throw the ball right back to them again.

----------


## oyarde

> I like how Eli Manning gets benched for Daniel Jones and he hasn't done sht since he won his first week as a starter.


Giants could have won the east playing Eli all season. The league should penalize them for it. Eagles cannot beat miami , redskins cannot beat anyone and dallas has not beat a team with a winning record this year ( nor will they ) .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Looked like OT in Denver as the Chargers kicked a FG to tie with about 19 seconds left.  Broncos get a pass interference call to put them at the Charger 35 yard line where they kicked their own FG to win- 23-20.  Broncos and Chargers now tied for the basement of the AFC West. Both tried to let the other team win.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Saints clinch their division. 49ers could have but for the moment are the #1 NFC seed.  Now if Seahawks win Monday Night, they move in front  of the 49ers in that division and Saints become the #1. All three would be 10-2. AFC is Patriots, Ravens, and everybody else.  Chiefs are at New England next week. They have a three game lead (including tie breakers) over their division with four to play.  Raiders face Tennessee but then have Jacksonville, Chargers, and Broncos.  If they beat the Titans, should have a clear shot at the wild card.

----------


## tebowlives

Oyarde gets the win but Anti G can gain a tie if the Seahawks beat the Vikings

*Anti G*
*tebow*
*oyarde*
*winner*

Bears
Lions
Lions
Bears

Cowboys
Cowboys
Bills
Bills

Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints

Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers

Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Dolphins

Steelers
Steelers
Browns
Steelers

Jaguars
Jaguars
Buccaneers
Buccaneers

Colts
Colts
Colts
Titans

Panthers
Panthers
Panthers
Redskins

49ers
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens

Jets
Jets
Jets
Bengals

Rams
Cardinals
Rams
Rams

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Broncos

+6
+5
+7


Patriots
Patriots
Patriots


Seahawks
Seahawks
Vikings

----------


## oyarde

The Great Oyarde goes 7 of 14 and wins . Similar to muh Hoosiers Basketball ( 7 - 0 ) teams Free throw percentage last game

----------


## euphemia

For the record, I would not have picked the Titans over the Colts, either, but I have no clue what it will take to make believers of you.

----------


## tebowlives

> For the record, I would not have picked the Titans over the Colts, either, but I have no clue what it will take to make believers of you.


Tell us who is wearing Tannehills jersey and hitting 73% with a QB rating of 114?

----------


## euphemia

All I understand  is w-l.  Truly, we did not foresee the Titans having much success with the Colts.  That’s what we have come to expect.  We are happy when they do well.  We have only been to one game ever, even though we can see the stadium from our house.

----------


## Zippyjuan

With starting rookie Drew Lock at QB this weekend, Denver has averaged a new QB every 5.3 games since Week 9 of 2017. Lock is the ninth in that time.

----------


## oyarde

> Tell us who is wearing Tannehills jersey and hitting 73% with a QB rating of 114?


Colts threw that game and I have reported them, three missed FG's with one returned for a TD is 16 points differential . They lost by 14 after being outscored by 14 in the fourth in a game they had dominated . They must have decided to pad those salaries a little and take tenn, still took a whole quarter to throw the game .

----------


## tebowlives

> Colts threw that game and I have reported them, three missed FG's with one returned for a TD is 16 points differential . They lost by 14 after being outscored by 14 in the fourth in a game they had dominated . They must have decided to pad those salaries a little and take tenn, still took a whole quarter to throw the game .


The kicker has hung on 1 year too long. The last 3 years he was at 85-87%, this year 68% and he has cost the Colts a couple of games and possibly a playoff spot. The blocked FG returned for a TD was the difference in the last game, but that wasn't his fault. Dunno why they were attempting a long one tied with 5 min left. A miss and the field position goes the other way. Check out the blocked FG if you already haven't. The Titan came in basically untouched and ran right into the kick. Looks like it caught him in the chest.

----------


## oyarde

> The kicker has hung on 1 year too long. The last 3 years he was at 85-87%, this year 68% and he has cost the Colts a couple of games and possibly a playoff spot. The blocked FG returned for a TD was the difference in the last game, but that wasn't his fault. Dunno why they were attempting a long one tied with 5 min left. A miss and the field position goes the other way. Check out the blocked FG if you already haven't. The Titan came in basically untouched and ran right into the kick. Looks like it caught him in the chest.


Oh , I saw it .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings make a great first drive . Lead 7 - 0.

----------


## oyarde

Pacers up 10 @ Half , a win tonight gets them wins in 13 of last 17 .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings in control so far in Seattle , leading by 7 , get the ball in the third , have not trailed . Of course we need this win for positioning . Go Vikings !

----------


## oyarde

Officials break out the phantom unnecc rough on the seachicken drive , so now we know who they bet on .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings teased me with a pretty good half of football and then imploded , with 13 to play I think they need to let Cousins 2 minute drill the rest of the way .

----------


## oyarde

Cousins was somewhere around 200 passes without a pick which would be a Viking record I think .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings recover what is clearly a fumble , refs give it back to seachickens . These guys must have bet big .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings trail 3O - 34 with 7 min to play after blowing the XP . I do not know if Viking defense can hold up but if so and they let Cousins keep running the 2 minute they can still win.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings ball with 4 to play at own 16 . They need the TD .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings two incompletions on 3rd & 2 & 4th & 2 from own 42 with three timeouts left . Should have just run it . That was the chance to win the game there .Taking the third quarter off ( outscored 17 - 0 ) is never a good idea on the road against a good team with a top QB . Only six QB's in the past five seasons have overcome 17 or more point deficits in two games and Cousins is one of them , no QB has done it more than twice . He played well enough to win today too really . Def Secondary got burned once for a long TD and that was playing two safeties deep all day and giving them the run game  and that cannot happen .

----------


## tebowlives

Official results Anti G abd oyarde win

*Anti G*
*tebow*
*oyarde*
*winner*

Bears
Lions
Lions
Bears

Cowboys
Cowboys
Bills
Bills

Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints

Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers

Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Dolphins

Steelers
Steelers
Browns
Steelers

Jaguars
Jaguars
Buccaneers
Buccaneers

Colts
Colts
Colts
Titans

Panthers
Panthers
Panthers
Redskins

49ers
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens

Jets
Jets
Jets
Bengals

Rams
Cardinals
Rams
Rams

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Broncos

Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Texans

Seahawks
Seahawks
Vikings
Seahawks

+7
+6
+7







*Wins*




Anti G – 6




tebow - 3




juleswin – 3




Oyarde – 3




acptulsa – 1














*Highest Score Ever*




tebowlives 14/15 (Wk 8)

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 14*

Cowboys    @ Bears
Lions    @ Vikings
Ravens    @ Bills
Colts    @ Buccaneers
49ers    @ Saints
Bengals    @ Browns
Broncos    @ Texans
Panthers    @ Falcons
Dolphins    @ Jets
Redskins    @ Packers
Chargers    @ Jaguars
Titans    @ Raiders
Chiefs    @ Patriots
Steelers    @ Cardinals
Seahawks @ Rams
Giants    @ Eagles

----------


## Anti Globalist

NFL week 14 picks:

Chicago>Dallas
Atlanta<Carolina
Tampa Bay<Indianapolis
New York Jets>Miami
New Orleans>San Francisco
Minnesota>Detroit
Houston>Denver
Buffalo<Baltimore
Cleveland>Cincinnati 
Green Bay>Washington
Jacksonville>Los Angeles Chargers
Arizona<Pittsburgh
Oakland>Tennessee
New England>Kansas City
Los Angeles Rams>Seattle
Philadelphia>New York Giants

----------


## Zippyjuan

Panthers fired coach Ron Rivera today. Losing at home to the Redskins was just too much to bear.  Secondary coach Perry Fewell has been named interim head coach.

----------


## tebowlives

Preliminary pix

Cowboys
Vikings
Bills
Buccaneers
Saints
Browns
Texans
Falcons
Jets
Packers
Chargers
Titans
Patriots
Steelers
Seahawks
Eagles

----------


## tebowlives

> Panthers fired coach Ron Rivera today. Losing at home to the Redskins was just too much to bear.  Secondary coach Perry Fewell has been named interim head coach.


They have a new QB and can't stop the run. At least we wont have to hear the stupid "Riverboat Ron" nickname anymore.

----------


## tebowlives

The Vikings are 0-3 against teams who currently have a winning record.

----------


## oyarde

Bears , Vikings , Ravens , Colts , Saints , Browns , Texans , Falcons , Jets , Packers , Chargers , Titans , Chiefs , Steelers , Seahawks , Eagles .

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Well, Dak-attack reverted to the mean.

Those two games were indeed anomalies.

Will Dallas still win the division? Probably

Will they win the conference? Not likely, but you never know

Has the basic problem in Dallas (cough*QB*cough) been solved? Nope

...are they still going to pay that mediocre QB way too much money?



The only good news is Garrett might be on his way out (and that play-calling against the Pats was truly atrocious).

----------


## tebowlives

> Well, Dak-attack reverted to the mean.
> 
> Those two games were indeed anomalies.
> 
> Will Dallas still win the division? Probably
> 
> Will they win the conference? Not likely, but you never know
> 
> Has the basic problem in Dallas (cough*QB*cough) been solved? Nope
> ...


yes Garrett has to go.

The problem is special teams and coaching imo.
Punt 41.7 v 45.3
Punt Ret 5.6 v 10.0 
non return of punts - Dal returned 12 of 52, oppo 12 of 35
KO Ret 12.5 v 24.2
FG% 68 v 84

Dallas is 8th in points scored
the QB has the 11th highest passer rating
1st in total passing yards
1st in total yards
The QB isn't the problem imo.

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 14

**Anti G*
*tebow*
*oyarde*

Bears
Cowboys
Bears

Vikings
Vikings
Vikings

Ravens
Ravens
Ravens

Colts
Buccaneers
Colts

Saints
Saints
Saints

Browns
Browns
Browns

Texans
Texans
Texans

Panthers
Falcons
Falcons

Jets
Jets
Jets

Packers
Packers
Packers

Jaguars
Chargers
Chargers

Raiders
Titans
Titans

Patriots
Patriots
Chiefs

Steelers
Steelers
Steelers

Rams
Seahawks
Seahawks

Eagles
Eagles
Eagles



changed from Bills to Ravens

----------


## Anti Globalist

I'm still pretty confident that Garrett isn't going anywhere.

----------


## Todd

> I'm still pretty confident that Garrett isn't going anywhere.


And let me tell you as a die hard Cowboy hater....we all hope he stays.

----------


## Todd

By the way I haven't been a part of the picks package but have my own pool on ESPN.  I have 124 picks correct so far.  How does that stack up here?

----------


## tebowlives

> By the way I haven't been a part of the picks package but have my own pool on ESPN.  I have 124 picks correct so far.  How does that stack up here?


One way to find out mi amigo. Submit your picks to the Cowboys will win the NFC Pickem Contest.
There will be a playoff system that favors those with the most weekly wins. I do have to figure out how to favor myself since no money is involved therefore I cannot skim.
Pix need to be submitted before the Thursday game in order to count that game, but you can change your other pix until the first kickoff Sunday. So unless there is a game in the UK that time is noon central cowboy time on Sunday

----------


## Anti Globalist

That awkward moment when the NFC East is so bad the Redskins still have a chance of winning the division.

----------


## tebowlives

> That awkward moment when the NFC East is so bad the Redskins still have a chance of winning the division.


They have won 2 in a row and been the only NFC team to win over those weeks. You should pick them over Green Bay

----------


## tebowlives

Less than 12 hours til Kickoff. So far only the brave Founders of "The Cowboys will win the NFC East Pickem Contest" have chosen.  Men to be admired. From upwind as the smell of cheap bourbon emanating from one of the Founders can be avoided.

----------


## juleswin

Cowboys

----------


## tebowlives

> Cowboys


done

----------


## tebowlives

I hope everyone will be watching tonites Dallas victory over the Bears. You will appreciate what a championship caliber team can do.

----------


## TheTexan

> I hope everyone will be watching tonites Dallas victory over the Bears. You will appreciate what a championship caliber team can do.


+rep

----------


## tebowlives

The Bears Holtz on his 30 yarder, it didn't look like anyone was enthusiastic as far as tackling him went.

----------


## oyarde

The under on this game is 43. Last time I played on a team where the under would be 43 was in the 8th grade.

----------


## tebowlives

> The under on this game is 43. Last time I played on a team where the under would be 43 was in the 8th grade.


I'll revisit this and comment if Dallas looses and I'm in a bad mode.

----------


## oyarde

Bears TE's & backs 6 catches for 73 yards , Bears RB 42 yards on 6 carries. Officials have let two obvious facemask penalties against dallas go uncalled so we know who they bet on.

----------


## oyarde

Cowboys throw swing pass to FB I never heard of on third down who was not looking for the ball , miss FG on 4th down . Kicker is 5 of 13 this season on kicks longer than 40 .

----------


## oyarde

> I'll revisit this and comment if Dallas looses and I'm in a bad mode.


I will try and cheer you up now . Dallas has not won a game this yr when trailing at half . Bears 1st & 15 at Dallas 29 with a half minute to Half. Bears lead 10 - 7 .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> I hope everyone will be watching tonites Dallas victory over the Bears. You will appreciate what a championship caliber team can do.


Looking good! Up 17-7 at the half!

----------


## tebowlives

> Cowboys throw swing pass to FB I never heard of on third down who was not looking for the ball , miss FG on 4th down . Kicker is 5 of 13 this season on kicks longer than 40 .


That was the 2nd pass thrown to him all season and he has no carries. The backup Pollard is out. Coaching.

----------


## tebowlives

> Looking good! Up 17-7 at the half!


Looking like a repeat of the Bills game. Score on the first drive, then get shut down. Dak hasn't done much but the receivers are not getting open. The linebackers haven't been playing well, again.

----------


## oyarde

Bears 13 - 3 in last 16 while leading at half

----------


## oyarde

21 min to play , Bears averaging 18 points a game this season leading 24 - 7 . Cowboys have to score next possession or I'd say they are out of it Also , anyone losing to the bears wearing those helmets should be penalized for another loss as well.

----------


## oyarde

Dallas 4th & 3 at midfield with 17 to play. They have to get it .

----------


## tebowlives

They keep getting away with face masks  lol

----------


## shakey1

Bears are handling the Cowboys.

----------


## oyarde

Cowboy defense on the ropes now.

----------


## oyarde

Bears QB 64 yards rushing . Bears 31 cowboys 14 . 13 min to play bears last win since 2000 when losing turnover margin 2 - 0 was against another NFC east team , eagles. Last time bears scored 31 was also against the NFC east , redskins.

----------


## tebowlives

> Cowboy defense on the ropes now.


The rope just got tighter. They arent tackling this game.

----------


## oyarde

Trubisky joins Jeff Driskell and Josh Allen with rushing TD's against the dallas D in the past three weeks. I cannot imagine ever playing on a defense that gave up rushing TD's to QB's three weeks in a row .

----------


## oyarde

With 11 1/2 to play bears punt for second time .

----------


## oyarde

I thought Dallas would win 6 games this yr . Assuming they beat the Redskins  they will win 7 .

----------


## oyarde

Every NFC playoff team is liable to have 12 wins except the NFC east team.

----------


## juleswin

So the Giants still have a chance to make the playoffs?

----------


## oyarde

> So the Giants still have a chance to make the playoffs?


They would have won the division at 8 - 8 if they played Manning all season. That organization needs to be punished for throwing the season in the worst division.

----------


## tebowlives

> So the Giants still have a chance to make the playoffs?


They loose the HTH tiebreaker to Dallas

----------


## tebowlives

> Every NFC playoff team is liable to have 12 wins except the NFC east team.


You are either 1st or you are last.

----------


## oyarde

Bears turn it over twice , cover the spread by 10 . The Great Oyarde wins .

----------


## tebowlives

> Bears turn it over twice , cover the spread by 10 . The Great Oyarde wins .


There are no winners when Dallas looses.

----------


## Anti Globalist

The Dallas-Chicago game was one of the hardest picks I had to do all season.  I kept going back and forth on who to actually pick for that game.

----------


## oyarde

> The Dallas-Chicago game was one of the hardest picks I had to do all season.  I kept going back and forth on who to actually pick for that game.


Easy pick for me. New rule of thumb , when in doubt go against NFC East.

----------


## Cleaner44

Holy crap, the Cowboys are weak.

----------


## axiomata

cowboys should donate their playoff spot  to bears

f'ing embarrassing!

----------


## tebowlives

> Holy crap, the Cowboys are weak.





> cowboys should donate their playoff spot  to bears
> 
> f'ing embarrassing!


This is the great thing about the NFL, you play to win the division, you don't just play it, to play it. That's the great thing about the NFL.

Beat the Eagles and Redskins and the division title is theirs. All theirs. And no one can take that away from them. 
and if that doesn't happen Garrett is gone for sure which he will be unless he takes Dallas deep into the playoffs and hopefully the bad kicker is gone soon too.

----------


## oyarde

Colts and Saints out early with TD's

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Lol. All of a sudden, when the ball comes out when the receiver hits the ground, it’s a catch! (For New Orleans).

Not to mention that the Saints had a false start on the same play.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings look very good on second drive , lead 7 - 0 .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings 17 - 0 over Lions , Vikings get ball first in Third quarter. I think Diggs needs about 7 second half yards to get to 1k

----------


## Anti Globalist

> They would have won the division at 8 - 8 if they played Manning all season. That organization needs to be punished for throwing the season in the worst division.


Yes, every team in the NFC East still has a shot at the playoffs.

Edit: Meant to quote jules.

----------


## acptulsa

Saints and 49ers started off with two touchdowns in seven minutes, and now have 85 points between them.  49ers up by five.

----------


## acptulsa

Stick a fork in Buffalo.

----------


## acptulsa

Saints up by one at :53

----------


## acptulsa

49ers win by two of a total of 94 points.

----------


## tebowlives

Here's where we stand. Oyarde is tied with the peoples choice tebowlives.

*Anti G*
*tebow*
*oyarde*
*winner*

Bears
Cowboys
Bears
Bears

Vikings
Vikings
Vikings
Vikings

Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens

Colts
Buccaneers
Colts
Buccaneers

Saints
Saints
Saints
49ers

Browns
Browns
Browns
Browns

Texans
Texans
Texans
Broncos

Panthers
Falcons
Falcons
Falcons

Jets
Jets
Jets
Jets

Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers

+6
+7
+7


Jaguars
Chargers
Chargers


Raiders
Titans
Titans


Patriots
Patriots
Chiefs


Steelers
Steelers
Steelers


Rams
Seahawks
Seahawks


Eagles
Eagles
Eagles




If the Chiefs win and one of the following teams looses, Jags, Raiders, and Rams then oyarde steals the win. 
If the Patriots win and 2 of those 3 before mentioned teams then anti G and tebow get a win. If only one wins then tebow takes the win. 
If all three win Anti G gets the win

----------


## tebowlives

> Vikings look very good on second drive , lead 7 - 0 .


Against a last place team with their 3rd string quarterback. His name is bad too. Blough

----------


## Zippyjuan

Broncos shocked Houston.  They led 31-3 at the half and held on to win 38- 24.

----------


## oyarde

> Yes, every team in the NFC East still has a shot at the playoffs.
> 
> Edit: Meant to quote jules.


Eagles probably still win it .

----------


## tebowlives

> Eagles probably still win it .


You are the Les Steckel of predictions

----------


## Zippyjuan

Chief giving it to the Patriots in the first half.  Pats scored first with a TD on their opening drive.  Chief responded with just a field goal.  But then they blocked a Pats field goal attempt.  That led to a touchdown.  Pats get the ball back. Interception.  That has now led to another Chiefs TD. 17-7.

Patriots then got down to the Chief's 27 yardline, fourth and seven.  Instead of trying an easy field goal, they go for it. Incomplete pass.  Chief's ball again.

----------


## oyarde

> You are the Les Steckel of predictions


I'll be looking good once the chargers , steelers , chiefs and titans win .

----------


## oyarde

> Against a last place team with their 3rd string quarterback. His name is bad too. Blough


Probably came from purdue.

----------


## oyarde

Pats fans booing as they go in at half .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Pats fans booing as they go in at half .


Only 20-7.  Patriot first half possessions:

Touchdown. 
Three plays- punt. 
Blocked field goal.
One play- interception.
Seven plays- turned it over on downs while in field goal range. 
Three plays- punt. 
Three plays- end of half.

----------


## oyarde

> Here's where we stand. Oyarde is tied with the peoples choice tebowlives.
> 
> *Anti G*
> *tebow*
> *oyarde*
> *winner*
> 
> Bears
> Cowboys
> ...


Don't put too much thought into it , Oyarde is going to win.

----------


## tebowlives

Patriots got robbed on the quick whistle on the fumble recovery.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Patriots got robbed on the quick whistle on the fumble recovery.


Is that the one they changed the ruling on and gave the Pats the ball (following online rather than watching)? 

Breaks going for the Patriots in the second half so far.  Blocked punt led to a touchdown for them. Two point conversion failed. Chiefs fumble in New England territory. Now down first and goal.  Make that fourth and goal. FG makes it 23- 16.

----------


## tebowlives

> Is that the one they changed the ruling on and gave the Pats the ball (following online rather than watching)? 
> 
> Breaks going for the Patriots in the second half so far.  Blocked punt led to a touchdown for them. Two point conversion failed. Chiefs fumble in New England territory. Now down first and goal.  Make that fourth and goal. FG makes it 23- 16.


Yep ball recovered but down right where it was recovered because the whistle stopped the play. Then the bad call that took away a Patriot TD which couldnt be reviewed because NE was out of challenges. Cost them 4 points when they got the FG instead.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Yep ball recovered but down right where it was recovered because the whistle stopped the play. Then the bad call that took away a Patriot TD which couldnt be reviewed because NE was out of challenges. Cost them 4 points when they got the FG instead.


Thanks for the info.  Can't catch things like that on the internet summary.  All I get is things like "play under review" without knowing what happened.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Could be the game right here. Patriots fourth and three from the five yard line. Under two minutes left. Need a touchdown and two point conversion to take the lead (had they not tried and failed a two point conversion, this could have been a TD and one point conversion for the lead).  23- 16. 

Pass incomplete.  Chiefs take over. Running out the clock.

Patriots have lost two in a row and three of the last five. Buffalo sits one game behind them and they meet in two weeks.  Other than that, they face the Bengals next week and later the Browns.  Patriots had won 21 straight home games until today. 

Chiefs clinch AFC West.

----------


## acptulsa

Who is round, dresses in red, and delivers in December?

----------


## oyarde

> Could be the game right here. Patriots fourth and three from the five yard line. Under two minutes left. Need a touchdown and two point conversion to take the lead (had they not tried and failed a two point conversion, this could have been a TD and one point conversion for the lead).  23- 16. 
> 
> Pass incomplete.  Chiefs take over. Running out the clock.


The Great Oyarde wins again.

----------


## oyarde

> Could be the game right here. Patriots fourth and three from the five yard line. Under two minutes left. Need a touchdown and two point conversion to take the lead (had they not tried and failed a two point conversion, this could have been a TD and one point conversion for the lead).  23- 16. 
> 
> Pass incomplete.  Chiefs take over. Running out the clock.


The Great Oyarde wins again.

----------


## tebowlives

> The Great Oyarde wins again.


The slightly below average oyarde steals a win as the refs screw NE.

----------


## tebowlives

It's over. Oyarde wins.

*Anti G*
*tebow*
*oyarde*
*winner*

Bears
Cowboys
Bears
Bears

Vikings
Vikings
Vikings
Vikings

Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens

Colts
Buccaneers
Colts
Buccaneers

Saints
Saints
Saints
49ers

Browns
Browns
Browns
Browns

Texans
Texans
Texans
Broncos

Panthers
Falcons
Falcons
Falcons

Jets
Jets
Jets
Jets

Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers

Jaguars
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers

Raiders
Titans
Titans
Titans

Patriots
Patriots
Chiefs
Chiefs

Steelers
Steelers
Steelers
Steelers

Rams
Seahawks
Seahawks


Eagles
Eagles
Eagles




*Wins* 
Anti G – 6	
Oyarde – 4	
tebow - 3	
juleswin – 3	
acptulsa – 1	


*Highest Score Ever* 
tebowlives 14/15 (Wk 8)

----------


## oyarde

All the money I won today means Mrs O probably gets something for Christmas . Even though she probably has not been good this yr

----------


## euphemia

I told you.

----------


## tebowlives

> All the money I won today means Mrs O probably gets something for Christmas . Even though she probably has not been good this yr


I think it's nice that even though you kidnap someone you get them something for Christmas.

----------


## oyarde

> I think it's nice that even though you kidnap someone you get them something for Christmas.


I traded for her fair and square .

----------


## tebowlives

> I traded for her fair and square .


Dunno about that. I remember the Herschel trade. 

Even though that was more than 30 years ago and we haven't won squat in 25 years

----------


## tebowlives

Rams 17 Woods - shifty

----------


## oyarde

Cowboys cut kicker . Eagles still favored to win division. Seven wins might do it.

----------


## tebowlives

> Cowboys cut kicker . Eagles still favored to win division. Seven wins might do it.


They signed Forbath who is one of the most accurate kickers. Remember him he was on Minnesota? Hit 47-53 89%. Which for some reason wasn't good enough, so Minnesota got Carlson who went 1-4 and they gave up on him. He goes to the Raiders and hits 16 of 17. Luckily they got the old Cowboy Bailey to rescue them. Granted it took him a year to get acclimated to that toxic environment.

And no the Eagles are not and will not. The road to the NFC East title goes through Dallas.

----------


## oyarde

> They signed Forbath who is one of the most accurate kickers. Kickoff distance is a concern with him though.
> 
> And no the Eagles are not and will not. The road to the NFC East title goes through Dallas.


He is a good place Kicker for three point trys. In 2016 he was 15 of 15 FG's for the Vikings and the next season 32 of 38 FG's . His last real season was 2017 . His real problem was XP's , just awful . Cowboys are so bad they should go for 2 anyway . His last good season for XP's was 2014 .

----------


## tebowlives

> He is a good place Kicker for three point trys. In 2016 he was 15 of 15 FG's for the Vikings and the next season 32 of 38 FG's . His last real season was 2017 . His real problem was XP's , just awful . Cowboys are so bad they should go for 2 anyway . His last good season for XP's was 2014 .


His lifetime % is the same as the league average % this year. The problem was kicking for that awful franchise

----------


## oyarde

> His lifetime % is the same as the league average % this year. The problem was kicking for that awful franchise


Rumors are he wanted to be a Redskin again , play for a team favored to win the division next year

----------


## oyarde

> They signed Forbath who is one of the most accurate kickers. Remember him he was on Minnesota? Hit 47-53 89%. Which for some reason wasn't good enough, so Minnesota got Carlson who went 1-4 and they gave up on him. He goes to the Raiders and hits 16 of 17. Luckily they got the old Cowboy Bailey to rescue them. Granted it took him a year to get acclimated to that toxic environment.
> 
> And no the Eagles are not and will not. The road to the NFC East title goes through Dallas.


Vikings had a long string of kicking problems  but I will say it is a much better organization than dallas , we would have cut that dud Maher a lot sooner. That Jerry Jones character is probably a flat earther .

----------


## tebowlives

Giants offense has shut down the 2nd half. Bad weather conditions though.

----------


## oyarde

Can you imagine how cheated Giants fans felt about this season when they are on the road in Philly leading 17 - 3 at half . They could have won the division playing Eli all season.

----------


## tebowlives

> Can you imagine how cheated Giants fans felt about this season when they are on the road in Philly leading 17 - 3 at half . They could have won the division playing Eli all season.


Not with the bad coaching job that we saw last night. The offense was shut down the second half. They didn't adjust to the way Philly changed their defensive. They moved their DBs up and the Giants didn't take enough, if any, shots downfield the 2nd half which worked so well earlier.

----------


## Anti Globalist

NFL week 15 picks:

Baltimore>New York Jets
Cincinnati<New England
Detroit>Tampa Bay
Tennessee<Houston
Kansas City>Denver
New York Giants>Miami
Washington<Philadelphia
Carolina<Seattle
Green Bay>Chicago
Los Angeles Chargers<Minnesota
Oakland>Jacksonville
Arizona>Cleveland
Dallas< Los Angeles Rams
San Francisco>Atlanta
Pittsburgh>Buffalo
New Orleans>Indianapolis

----------


## oyarde

Ravens , Pats , Bucs , Texans , Chiefs , Giants , Eagles , Seahawks , Bears , Vikings , Raiders , Browns , Rams , Bills , Saints . Going to ponder 9ers - falcons

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 15*

Jets    @ Ravens
Eagles    @ Redskins
Bears    @ Packers
Buccaneers @ Lions
Texans    @ Titans
Broncos    @ Chiefs
Seahawks @ Panthers
Patriots    @ Bengals
Dolphins    @ Giants
Browns    @ Cardinals
Jaguars    @ Raiders
Vikings    @ Chargers
Falcons    @ 49ers
Rams    @ Cowboys
Bills    @ Steelers
Colts    @ Saints

----------


## tebowlives

Ravens
Eagles
Packers
Buccaneers
Titans
Chiefs
Seahawks
Patriots
Giants
Browns
Raiders
Vikings
49ers
Cowboys
Steelers
Saints

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 15

**Anti G*
*tebow*
*oyarde*

Ravens
Ravens
Ravens

Eagles
Eagles
Eagles

Packers
Packers
Bears

Lions
Buccaneers
Buccaneers

Texans
Titans
Texans

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks

Patriots
Patriots
Patriots

Giants
Giants
Giants

Cardinals
Browns
Browns

Raiders
Raiders
Raiders

Vikings
Vikings
Vikings

49ers
49ers


Rams
Cowboys
Rams

Steelers
Steelers
Bills

Saints
Saints
Saints




*Wins*
Anti G – 6
Oyarde – 4
tebow - 3
juleswin – 3
acptulsa – 1




*Highest Score Ever*
tebowlives 14/15 (Wk 8)

----------


## oyarde

Ashlon Jeffery out for season are the rumors .

----------


## tebowlives

> Ashlon Jeffery out for season are the rumors .


Redskins won 2 in a row and then played Green Bay tough.

----------


## oyarde

Thielen will be back Sun. . Vikings win that then they are home the rest of the way . I am expecting a 12 - 4 finish .

----------


## tebowlives

> Thielen will be back Sun. . Vikings win that then they are home the rest of the way . I am expecting a 12 - 4 finish .


IF the Vikings sneak in as wild card, they'll end up facing Dallas and losing in the first round. That's what happens when you come into our house during the playoffs.

----------


## oyarde

> IF the Vikings sneak in as wild card, they'll end up facing Dallas and losing in the first round. That's what happens when you come into our house during the playoffs.


I am still thinking we win the division

----------


## acptulsa

I'm thinking the Chiefs win their division.  Oh, wait.  They already won their chump division.

Was that really only two or three years ago that the worst team in the AFC West was above average?

----------


## Zippyjuan

https://www.espn.com/nfl/team/_/name/den/denver-broncos




> Broncos coach Vic Fangio's take on what an NFL schedule and re-alignment would like in his perfect world (he was asked Wednesday about the possibility of a 17-game regular-season schedule): "My idea or suggestion, which has never been put forth in front of anybody important,* I don't think there should be divisions. You got 16 (teams) in each conference and everybody should play each other once.* That's 15 games. OK, then if you want a 16th game, you play a natural rival from another conference.''
> 
> More Fangio on schedule/realignment: "Keep it at 16 games, you'll avoid the problem that's probably going to happen this year where an 8-8 team is hosting a 12-4 team, *you're going to get the six best teams in each conference* ... But I'm not for 17 games.'' Said *17 games too many and "the injuries start to pile up.*'' Asked if rivalries would be lessened if teams only played each other once a year: "Doesn't hurt the Michigan-Ohio State rivalry, Alabama-Auburn, they play once a year.''

----------


## oyarde

Kind of hard to think about not having a chance to beat the Lions twice , but yeah , teams with lesser records should not be hosting elite teams .

----------


## oyarde

Eagles came back from two TD's down without Ashlon to win last game .

----------


## juleswin

ravens

----------


## oyarde

Ravens averaging 11.6 yards per carry on first 10 rushes against jets

----------


## oyarde

Ravens lead 21 - 7 , 122 yards rushing and 8 points (  TD and 2 pt conversion )on 12 carries . Jets look like a 6th grade team. 4 jets defensive penalties on last ravens scoring drive.

----------


## oyarde

Jets down 21 - 7 actually had two pretty good chances to score in Raven territory and get back in the game , They failed greatly. Ravens kick coverage , special teams and defense looked pretty suspect .

----------


## oyarde

Jets last three tries are 12 plays , 32 yards , an Int , a punt and a lost fumble . They trail 28 - 7 with 20 min to play .

----------


## tebowlives

*Anti G*
*tebow*
*oyarde*
*juleswin*
*winner*

Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens

----------


## oyarde

Cardinals release starting LB Suggs .

----------


## juleswin

Ravens
Eagles 
Packers
Buccs
Texans
Chiefs
Seahawks
Patriots
Giants
Cardinals
Raiders
Vikings
49ers
Rams
Bills
Saints

----------


## tebowlives

> Ravens
> Eagles 
> Packers
> Buccs
> Texans
> Chiefs
> Seahawks
> Patriots
> Giants
> ...


I'm not trying to be mean but I cannot count these pix since they were sent in after kickoff

----------


## tebowlives

> Ravens , Pats , Bucs , Texans , Chiefs , Giants , Eagles , Seahawks , Bears , Vikings , Raiders , Browns , Rams , Bills , Saints . Going to ponder 9ers - falcons


Did someone forget to pick the 49ers-Falcons game? Shame on me for not reminding you. The last time this happened I mentioned the games to you and you won that week. I'm still thinking of having the league bring collusion charges against the both of us.

----------


## juleswin

> I'm not trying to be mean but I cannot count these pix since they were sent in after kickoff


3 mins into the start time before anyone had scored, that's OK, I kinda figured you wouldn't . You are a by the rules kind of guy, I like it.

Also, I am still stoked by the TKO win by Usman last night.

----------


## acptulsa

Meanwhile, in Kansas City...

----------


## Anti Globalist

Bears players catches an interception and then proceeds to drop it.

----------


## oyarde

> Did someone forget to pick the 49ers-Falcons game? Shame on me for not reminding you. The last time this happened I mentioned the games to you and you won that week. I'm still thinking of having the league bring collusion charges against the both of us.


In am thinking Falcons . I forgot today was Sunday , been busy cutting wood . Storm blowing in .

----------


## acptulsa

Travis Kelce has more yards than Denver does.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Travis Kelce has more yards than Denver does.


Denver is in a battle with the Chargers for last place in the division.  Chargers face the Vikings later on today so Broncos should be able to keep pace with them.

----------


## acptulsa

Chiefs get an interception.  It's negated by a tricky tack holding call.  So, on the next play, the Chiefs intercept again.

Meanwhile, Kelce is back on top of Denver's whole offense for yardage.

----------


## oyarde

bears down 8 with 8 to play.

----------


## oyarde

> Did someone forget to pick the 49ers-Falcons game? Shame on me for not reminding you. The last time this happened I mentioned the games to you and you won that week. I'm still thinking of having the league bring collusion charges against the both of us.


49ers

----------


## acptulsa

That should have been intentional grounding.  I guess there was no flag because it didn't penetrate the snow.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings 10 plays , 75 yards for opening drive for the TD . Thielen starts it off with first catch since week 7 I think .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings XP no good after the wind swept it into the right upright . Looks like four downs in the red zone today .

----------


## tebowlives

> 49ers


Shame I can't use that pic. It wont matter once Dallas finishes off the Rams

----------


## tebowlives

*Anti G*
*tebow*
*oyarde*
*winner*

Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens

Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles

Packers
Packers
Bears
Packers

Lions
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers

Texans
Titans
Texans
Texans

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks

Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots

Giants
Giants
Giants
Giants

+8
+8
+8

----------


## juleswin

Nice, 100% on the morning games. I am getting better at this.

----------


## oyarde

Stefon Diggs goes over 1K yards today with his first catch of 19 .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Baker Mayfield calls for a timeout on 3rd and 1 in his first drive of the game.

----------


## Anti Globalist

> Nice, 100% on the morning games. I am getting better at this.


Nice.  I had 100% on the morning games a couple months back.

----------


## juleswin

> Nice.  I had 100% on the morning games a couple months back.


That is my first time getting it so its has that extra special feel to it. Afternoon picks are also going well too. We'll see if I can get a clean sweep this week.

----------


## Anti Globalist

> That is my first time getting it so its has that extra special feel to it. Afternoon picks are also going well too. We'll see if I can get a clean sweep this week.


I've never had a clean sweep.  Best I ever did was 15-1 and that was a few years ago.  It was during the season where the Panthers went 15-1 and the week they lost against the Falcons late in the season was the only game I lost.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings lead 19 - 10 at half in LA . Raiders up 16 - 3 at Half  in last game at the Coliseum . In other news , the Browns suck . Falcons hanging tough with 9ers as I expected .

----------


## acptulsa

> In other news , the Browns suck .


Fake news.  That's nothing new.

----------


## acptulsa

If the LA teams merged, the Ramchargers would have 17 points.

They'd still be losing.

----------


## juleswin

The one time I pick against the cowboys, they plan on winning big. Way to mess up my perfect week

----------


## oyarde

With 10 min to play , Vikings defense has an Int , four fumble recoveries , a blocked punt and three sacks . Stefon Diggs has 8 catches this season over 40 yards and today our Third string RB has 10 carries for 44 yards and 2 TD's . Vikings lead 39 - 10 with 8:45 to play .

----------


## acptulsa

And the Ramchargers still have 17.

----------


## tebowlives

correction oyarde is still alive and can tie with a Bils win

*Anti G*
*tebow*
*oyarde*
*winner*

Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens

Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles

Packers
Packers
Bears
Packers

Lions
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers

Texans
Titans
Texans
Texans

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks

Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots

Giants
Giants
Giants
Giants

Cardinals
Browns
Browns
Cardinals

Raiders
Raiders
Raiders
Jaguars

Vikings
Vikings
Vikings
Vikings

49ers
49ers

Falcons

Rams
Cowboys
Rams
Cowboys

+10
+10
+9


Steelers
Steelers
Bills


Saints
Saints
Saints





*Wins
*Anti G  7    
Oyarde  4    
Tebow  4    
juleswin  3    
acptulsa  1    


*Highest Score Ever* 
tebowlives 14/15 (Wk 8)

----------


## oyarde

With 5 1/2 to play Vikings put in 4th string RB who strangely enough they used split out wide as a WR on a couple plays today .

----------


## oyarde

> With Dallas and Arizona firmly in charge Anti G and tebow are tied and have the same remaining pix, 2 ahead of oyarde who has only 1 different pick left
> 
> *Anti G*
> *tebow*
> *oyarde*
> *winner*
> 
> Ravens
> Ravens
> ...


I feel I will finish at .875 this week , I cannot complain about that .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings set to punt for second time with 4 1/2 to play . Chargers only punt was blocked , they turned it over 7 times , 2 Int's , four fumbles and on downs .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings cover the spread and the Over . Oyarde wins .

----------


## oyarde

7 takeaways for the Vikings D ( four recovered fumbles and 3 Int.'s ) and held one on downs also a blocked punt and three sacks . Basically took the ball back on 9 of 11 chargers drives .Last time Vikings had 7 was Sept 1995 against the steelers

----------


## oyarde

> The one time I pick against the cowboys, they plan on winning big. Way to mess up my perfect week


I guess this would give them one win in the last four , could be last of the yr . I picked them at 6 - 10 this year , I think I'll be close.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Chargers were in that Christmas giving mood I guess. Raiders gave up two touchdowns in the final five minutes with a ten point lead to let Jacksonville have a win. That may help move the Chargers up a spot in the draft order. Only one more game left in Carson for them.

----------


## acptulsa

> Raiders gave up two touchdowns in the final five minutes with a ten point lead to let Jacksonville have a win.


I would talk about the last game in the Black Hole of RingCentral Coliseum, but people did that years ago and ate their words.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> I would talk about the last game in the Black Hole of RingCentral Coliseum, but people did that years ago and ate their words.


Raiders still hold a lease option for one more year in case Vegas isn't ready yet. If they stick to schedule, it is due to be done by July 31st.

----------


## tebowlives

correction oyarde is still alive. A Bills win he ties and gains a win
*Anti G*
*tebow*
*oyarde*
*winner*

Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens

Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles

Packers
Packers
Bears
Packers

Lions
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers

Texans
Titans
Texans
Texans

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks

Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots

Giants
Giants
Giants
Giants

Cardinals
Browns
Browns
Cardinals

Raiders
Raiders
Raiders
Jaguars

Vikings
Vikings
Vikings
Vikings

49ers
49ers

Falcons

Rams
Cowboys
Rams
Cowboys

Steelers
Steelers
Bills
Bills

+10
+10
+10


Saints
Saints
Saints




*Wins
*Anti G – 7    
Oyarde – 5    
Tebow – 4    
juleswin – 3    
acptulsa – 1    


*Highest Score Ever* 
tebowlives 14/15 (Wk 8)

----------


## acptulsa

Hope the Bills can beat the Steelers, because that means they might be able to beat the Patriots.

----------


## juleswin

> correction oyarde is still alive. A Bills win he ties and gains a win
> 
> *Anti G*
> *tebow*
> *oyarde*
> *winner*
> 
> Ravens
> Ravens
> ...


My Ravens pick and afternoon picks did not show, I know you are the rules guy and all but those picks were not made 3 mins into the kick off time. what gives?

----------


## oyarde

> correction oyarde is still alive. A Bills win he ties and gains a win
> 
> *Anti G*
> *tebow*
> *oyarde*
> *winner*
> 
> Ravens
> Ravens
> ...


The Bills are going to win and the Great Oyarde  will win , but I should have known better than take the dud raiders and dud browns .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> The Bills are going to win and the Great Oyarde  will win , but I should have known better than take the dud raiders and dud browns .


Raiders aren't that great but still should have won that game.

----------


## oyarde

Oyarde wins .

----------


## tebowlives

The results are official. Everyone who participated according to the bylaws gained a win. I'd like to think we're all winners in the Dallas Cowboys will win the NFC Pickem Contest


*Anti G*
*tebow*
*oyarde*
*winner*

Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens

Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles

Packers
Packers
Bears
Packers

Lions
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers

Texans
Titans
Texans
Texans

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks

Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots

Giants
Giants
Giants
Giants

Cardinals
Browns
Browns
Cardinals

Raiders
Raiders
Raiders
Jaguars

Vikings
Vikings
Vikings
Vikings

49ers
49ers

Falcons

Rams
Cowboys
Rams
Cowboys

Steelers
Steelers
Bills
Bills

+10
+10
+10


Saints
Saints
Saints




*Wins
*Anti G – 7 
Oyarde – 5 
Tebow – 4 
juleswin – 3 
acptulsa – 1 


*Highest Score Ever* 
tebowlives 14/15 (Wk 8)

----------


## juleswin

> The results are official. Everyone who participated according to the *bylaws* gained a win. I'd like to think we're all winners in the Dallas Cowboys will win the NFC Pickem Contest


Can u please link to where you posted the bylaws? I like to know what it says for afternoon games and even morning games. Thanks

----------


## tebowlives

> Can u please link to where you posted the bylaws? I like to know what it says for afternoon games and even morning games. Thanks


The bylaws are a couple guys in Jersey. What they say goes.

----------


## juleswin

> The bylaws are a couple guys in Jersey. What they say goes.


Funny, but you know what? since there is no written bylaws, you can make the rules up as you go and maybe DQ anti g and oyarde for being so good at picking 

Just saying

----------


## Anti Globalist

I was watching a video yesterday of some of the worst embarrassing moments in Clevelands Browns history.  I had heard Browns fans talk about these moments but I never actually saw the footage of most of them.

----------


## tebowlives

> Funny, but you know what? since there is no written bylaws, you can make the rules up as you go and maybe DQ anti g and oyarde for being so good at picking 
> 
> Just saying


Why are you confusing luck with skill.

----------


## oyarde

Josh Gordon suspended .

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 16
*Texans    @ Buccaneers
Bills    @ Patriots
Rams    @ 49ers
Panthers    @ Colts
Saints    @ Titans
Ravens    @ Browns
Steelers    @ Jets
Bengals    @ Dolphins
Giants    @ Redskins
Jaguars    @ Falcons
Raiders    @ Chargers
Lions    @ Broncos
Cowboys    @ Eagles
Cardinals    @ Seahawks
Chiefs    @ Bears
Packers    @ Vikings

We have 3 Saturday Games

----------


## oyarde

Bucs , Pats , 9ers , Colts , Saints , Ravens , Steelers ,Bengals , Giants , Falcons , Chargers , Lions , Eagles , Seahawks , Chiefs , Vikings .

----------


## tebowlives

> Josh Gordon suspended .


They weren't exactly clear either. Performance enhancing or Weed

----------


## Anti Globalist

> Josh Gordon suspended .


Thats not surprising one bit.  People need to seriously stop giving that guy another chance.

----------


## juleswin

> Why are you confusing luck with skill.


Research and a bit of analytic technique amplifies your chances of winning. Doing well 1 or 2 weeks can be luck, but over time luck becomes less of a factor. I missed 3-4 weeks and won 2 weeks where I was disqualified and I am still 1 week below u. You might think I am lucky but that is no luck.

----------


## tebowlives

> Research and a bit of analytic technique amplifies your chances of winning. Doing well 1 or 2 weeks can be luck, but over time luck becomes less of a factor. I missed 3-4 weeks and won 2 weeks where I was disqualified and I am still 1 week below u. You might think I am lucky but that is no luck.


Oyarde has won because of luck

----------


## Anti Globalist

NFL Week 16 Picks:

Tampa Bay<Houston
New England>Buffalo
San Francisco>Los Angeles Rams
Miami>Cincinnati
New York Jets<Pittsburgh
Washington<New York Giants
Indianapolis>Carolina
Cleveland<Baltimore
Atlanta>Jacksonville
Tennessee<New Orleans
Los Angeles Chargers>Oakland
Denver>Detroit
Seattle>Seahawks
Philadelphia<Dallas
Chicago<Kansas City
Minnesota>Green Bay

----------


## oyarde

> Research and a bit of analytic technique amplifies your chances of winning. Doing well 1 or 2 weeks can be luck, but over time luck becomes less of a factor. I missed 3-4 weeks and won 2 weeks where I was disqualified and I am still 1 week below u. You might think I am lucky but that is no luck.


Ya I used to think there was not much luck involved , but Anti G is a Great American and Oyarde is a National Treasure and football guru while tebowlives is just a dumpster diver in irving texas and he is right on our heels , so who knows ?

----------


## oyarde

Pacers beat the Lakers tonight , give the people a chance to forget the Colts game .

----------


## tebowlives

> Ya I used to think there was not much luck involved , but Anti G is a Great American and Oyarde is a National Treasure and football guru while tebowlives is just a dumpster diver in irving texas and he is right on our heels , so who knows ?


That's Irving Texas with capitals. Cities that host Super Bowl Champions and the Vince Lombardi Trophy get capitalized. The Mods still giving out IP addresses? Is that how you know where I live when I haven't mentioned it?  lol 
You should get inside information on your picks too. You'll need all the help you can get as this season winds down.

----------


## tebowlives

Here are the submitted picks so far. Thinking about changing my last pick to Green Bay

*Week 16*

*Anti G*
*tebow*
*oyarde*

Texans
Texans
Buccaneers

Patriots
Patriots
Patriots

49ers
49ers
49ers

Colts
Colts
Colts

Saints
Saints
Saints

Ravens
Ravens
Ravens

Steelers
Steelers
Steelers

Dolphins
Dolphins
Bengals

Giants
Redskins
Giants

Falcons
Falcons
Falcons

Chargers
Chargers
Chargers

Broncos
Broncos
Lions

Cowboys
Cowboys
Eagles

Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Vikings
Vikings
Vikings

----------


## oyarde

Dak ( greateat cowboy ever ) has a hurt shoulder and Elliots Dad is going to prison for having an african cat trying to eat the dogs in the hood . Eagles by 7 over the ghetto team.

----------


## tebowlives

> Dak has a hurt shoulder and Elliots Dad is going to prison for having an african cat trying to eat the dogs in the hood . Eagles by 7 over the ghetto team.


The cat is from Hawaii not Africa.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Not surprised by the Colts record this year.  Had a feeling we were gonna end up 8-8 or 6-10.

----------


## acptulsa

> The cat is from Hawaii not Africa.


The serval cat is a species native to Africa.  The only mammal native to the Hawaiian Islands is not a cat.  It's a bat.

----------


## tebowlives

> The serval cat is a species native to Africa.  The only mammal native to the Hawaiian Islands is not a cat.  It's a bat.


It moved from Kenya

----------


## oyarde

> Not surprised by the Colts record this year.  Had a feeling we were gonna end up 8-8 or 6-10.


Would have been on top of the AFC with Luck @ QB

----------


## acptulsa

> It moved from Kenya


Was it carrying a birth certificate?




> Would have been on top of the AFC with Luck @ QB


No such luck.

----------


## oyarde

> The serval cat is a species native to Africa.  The only mammal native to the Hawaiian Islands is not a cat.  It's a bat.


In Niigeria the natives think cats are witches . Might explain some of my good fortune since i don't have any cats here .

----------


## Anti Globalist

> Would have been on top of the AFC with Luck @ QB


We can always hope Luck will return to the league in a year or two but I'm not sure how likely that is.

----------


## juleswin

Tampa bay
New England 
San Francisco
Cincinnati
Pittsburgh
Washington
Indianapolis
Baltimore
Atlanta
New Orleans
Los Angeles Chargers
Denver
Seahawks
Dallas
Kansas City
Minnesota

----------


## juleswin

> In Niigeria the natives think cats are witches . Might explain some of my good fortune since i don't have any cats here .


We also think Indians are cats, there goes your luck theory. Forget all this luck talk, you are just good at picking. Some pick with their heads and other pick with their hearts.

----------


## tebowlives

> In Niigeria the natives think cats are witches . Might explain some of my good fortune since i don't have any cats here .


Even cats don't like you. I don't blame them.

----------


## tebowlives

Niners dude! Very exciting game. Even with the defensive injuries San Fran is still winning.

----------


## tebowlives

After 3 games

*Anti G*
*tebow*
*oyarde*
*juleswin*
winner

Texans
Texans
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Texans

Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots

49ers
49ers
49ers
49ers
49ers

+3
+3
+2
+2

----------


## acptulsa

Started out titans, turned into midgets.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Steelers lose to the Jets? They are fighting with Tennessee for the last playoff spot in the AFC. The rest are locked up. If Saints hold on today, they will be tied going into the final week.  Steelers at the Ravens and Titans at the Texans. With Cleveland losing, that keeps the Raiders playoff hopes alive.  They are playing the Chargers today and Denver next week.  If they win both those and Steelers and Titans lose, Raiders get the final Wild Card spot.

----------


## oyarde

Colts win , Pacers have the Bucks .

----------


## oyarde

Eagles injured reserve Darren Sproles will be retiring after this season ( 5th all time in all purpose yardage ) .

----------


## tebowlives

Here's where we stand.  tebow is out once the Redskins lost.*Anti G*
*tebow*
*oyarde*
*juleswin*
winner

Texans
Texans
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Texans

Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots

49ers
49ers
49ers
49ers
49ers

Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts

Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints

Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens

Steelers
Steelers
Steelers
Steelers
Jets

Dolphins
Dolphins
Bengals
Bengals
Dolphins

Giants
Redskins
Giants
Redskins
Giants

Falcons
Falcons
Falcons
Falcons
Falcons

+9
+8
+8
+7


Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers


Broncos
Broncos
Lions
Broncos


Cowboys
Cowboys
Eagles
Cowboys


Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks


Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs


Vikings
Vikings
Vikings
Vikings

----------


## tebowlives

> Eagles injured reserve Darren Sproles will be retiring after this season ( 5th all time in all purpose yardage ) .


He's been injured the last 3 years. Shame, he's a real good one.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Almost end of the first half, zebras pulling off a long drive against the Raiders. Down to the one yard line.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Touchdown Zebras, er, Chargers!

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Touchdown Zebras, er, Chargers!


One drive by each team- otherwise it has been a punt- fest.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Cowboys down 10-6 at the half.  Need a win to clinch the division. If Philly wins and also wins next week (or Dallas loses then), Philly gets the division.

----------


## oyarde

Ex Vikings Kicker 9  Eagles 17 , Eagles ball , 8 min to play

----------


## oyarde

> Cowboys down 10-6 at the half.  Need a win to clinch the division. If Philly wins and also wins next week (or Dallas loses then), Philly gets the division.


 When the cowboys are 7 - 8 ( I predicted them 6 - 10  ) , fans there will still be excited thinking about how they can get in the playoffs.

----------


## acptulsa

81 yards and 4 1/2 minutes to go.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Zero turnovers in the Chargers game- but they still lost 24- 17. They had seven last week.  Last game for the Chargers at their temporary stadium in Carson (wasn't much of a "home turf" anyways- visiting fans always outnumbered Charger fans)? They are at Kansas City next week.  Raiders keep their playoff hopes alive but need some other teams to lose next week. 

Philip  Rivers contract is up.  Not his best year- he threw 18 interceptions- second most in the league. 

49ers either lock up home field advantage throughout the playoffs next week by beating Seattle- or drop down to the wild card and play on the road. Seahawks currently losing to the Cardinals.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Wen the cowboys are 7 - 8 ( I predicted them 6 - 10  ) , fans there will still be excited thinking about how they can get in the playoffs.


Even if they lose today, they can still get in if they win next week over the Redskins and the Eagles lose to the Giants.

----------


## oyarde

> Even if they lose today, they can still get in if they win next week over the Redskins and the Eagles lose to the Giants.


The sadness never ends .

----------


## oyarde

Eagles TE Go Dirt went over 50 receptions for the season today.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Neither the Cowboys nor the Eagles deserve to go to the playoffs this year.

----------


## tebowlives

> Even if they lose today, they can still get in if they win next week over the Redskins and the Eagles lose to the Giants.


The Giants can beat the Eagles. Fire Garrett and Dallas has a chance to beat the Redskins.
I hate people with orange hair. I hate Garrett.  Almost as much as I hate Trump.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> The Giants can beat the Eagles. Fire Garrett and Dallas has a chance to beat the Redskins.
> I hate people with orange hair. I hate Garrett.  Almost as much as I hate Trump.


Giants are on a winning streak- two in a row (granted those were over the Dolphins and Redskins).  They lost at the Eagles three weeks ago 23- 17.

----------


## tebowlives

> Neither the Cowboys nor the Eagles deserve to go to the playoffs this year.


The Giants will beat Philly next week and the Cowboys might will beat Washington and start their playoff run. Then you'll see. You'll all see and then you will all ask for my forgiveness but I will not forgive. I will not forget.

----------


## Zippyjuan

While some of the seedings may change, there are really only two playoff spots still open for next week- Dallas or Philly for the NFC East and the AFC Wild Card- Titans, Steelers, and Raiders still in the running there. All the other teams have clinched either staying home or being in the playoffs.

----------


## oyarde

> While some of the seedings may change, there are really only two playoff spots still open for next week- Dallas or Philly for the NFC East and the AFC Wild Card- Titans, Steelers, and Raiders still in the running there. All the other teams have clinched either staying home or being in the playoffs.


The teams that matter are in.

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## oyarde

Quite Frankly none of the playoff teams are a surprise . The Afc dud spot( last spot ) ,  looks like it could be going to go to some 8 - 8 team , steelers , raiders , Titans and Colts could all finish 8 - 8 and one of the first three are getting in .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Quite Frankly none of the playoff teams are a surprise . The Afc dud spot( last spot ) ,  looks like it could be going to go to some 8 - 8 team , steelers , raiders , Titans and Colts could all finish 8 - 8 and one of the first three are getting in .


Raiders play Denver so will probably win.  Steelers have to play the Ravens but the Ravens have everything clinched so may just decide to rest players- otherwise they would be favored.  Titans Texans could go either way.  Raiders need both to lose (and somehow the Colts winning) to get in.

----------


## tebowlives

Final Results Anti G wins
The 1st round of the "Cowboys will win the NFC pickem Contest" playoffs will begin next week. Pairings will be posted at a later date along with the format. I know the suspense will be great.

*Anti G*
*tebow*
*oyarde*
*juleswin*
winner

Texans
Texans
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Texans

Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots

49ers
49ers
49ers
49ers
49ers

Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts

Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints

Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens

Steelers
Steelers
Steelers
Steelers
Jets

Dolphins
Dolphins
Bengals
Bengals
Dolphins

Giants
Redskins
Giants
Redskins
Giants

Falcons
Falcons
Falcons
Falcons
Falcons

Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Raiders

Broncos
Broncos
Lions
Broncos
Broncos

Cowboys
Cowboys
Eagles
Cowboys
Eagles

Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Cardinals

+10
+9
+8
+7


Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs


Vikings
Vikings
Vikings
Vikings




*
Wins
*Anti G – 8    
Oyarde – 5    
Tebow – 4    
juleswin – 3    
acptulsa – 1    


*Highest Score Ever*  
tebowlives 14/15 (Wk 8)

----------


## oyarde

> Raiders play Denver so will probably win.  Steelers have to play the Ravens but the Ravens have everything clinched so may just decide to rest players- otherwise they would be favored.  Titans Texans could go either way.  Raiders need both to lose (and somehow the Colts winning) to get in.


AFC goes through baltimore . They will play to win I think . Baltimore the favored Super Bowl team in AFC right now .Pats and Bills are both only 3 - 2 in last five , houston not a real contender nor will the last spot be . That leaves KC .

----------


## oyarde

> Raiders play Denver so will probably win.  Steelers have to play the Ravens but the Ravens have everything clinched so may just decide to rest players- otherwise they would be favored.  Titans Texans could go either way.  Raiders need both to lose (and somehow the Colts winning) to get in.


Had I taken the Broncos  I would have won this week .......

----------


## oyarde

Bears on pace for 169 yards. KC leads at half 17 - 0

----------


## tebowlives

> Bears on pace for 169 yards.


They are playing well since Bisky has been on the move more. They are the second best team in their division, behind Green Bay.

----------


## tebowlives

Okay everyone, I'm going to get on a platform and blow into a horn and everyone cheer, okay? People in Minnesota and their fans are so unimaginative.

----------


## oyarde

Thats 28 takeaways by the Vikings defense this season , most under Coach Zimmer .

----------


## oyarde

29 takeaways , Vikings now first in NFC in turnover margin at plus thirteen.

----------


## tebowlives

10-6 Vikings. Rodgers forced a pass into the end zone and was lucky it wasn't intercepted.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings have 1:51 and two timeouts to try and make this 17 - 6 at half and get the ball back in the third.

----------


## tebowlives

> Vikings have 1:51 and two timeouts to try and make this 17 - 6 at half and get the ball back in the third.


Dumb move not running down the clock imo. They were way too deep in their end. I wonder if the Vikings noticed something about the Packers lack of ball protection?

----------


## oyarde

> Dumb move not running down the clock imo. They were way too deep in their end. I wonder if the Vikings noticed something about the Packers lack of ball protection?


Hughes made that strip on the GB TE Graham like it was easy .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings defense forced three fumbles , recovered two , made an interception and dropped a couple. Start the 3rd quarter with the lead and the ball . Time for the offense to do something . They ought to let Cousins pick up the tempo , some hurry up and roll outs , the kind of stuff he likes.  They are playing with the 3rd and 4th string RB's and a fullback but they have a lot of weapons with the TE's , WR's etc

----------


## tebowlives

> Vikings defense forced three fumbles , recovered two , made an interception and dropped a couple. Start the 3rd quarter with the lead and the ball . Time for the offense to do something . They ought to let Cousins pick up the tempo , some hurry up and roll outs , the kind of stuff he likes.  They are playing with the 3rd and 4th string RB's and a fullback but they have a lot of weapons with the TE's , WR's etc


GB is going tp play the pass and not worry about the spares at RB. It's paying off on the defensive side. Lets see if the Vikings adjust on offense.

----------


## oyarde

> Zero turnovers in the Chargers game- but they still lost 24- 17. They had seven last week.  Last game for the Chargers at their temporary stadium in Carson (wasn't much of a "home turf" anyways- visiting fans always outnumbered Charger fans)? They are at Kansas City next week.  Raiders keep their playoff hopes alive but need some other teams to lose next week. 
> 
> Philip  Rivers contract is up.  Not his best year- he threw 18 interceptions- second most in the league. 
> 
> 49ers either lock up home field advantage throughout the playoffs next week by beating Seattle- or drop down to the wild card and play on the road. Seahawks currently losing to the Cardinals.


Chargers have a great half time show though .

----------


## tebowlives

The tide is turning. The turnovers kept the Vikings close but Green Bay has their number this game.

----------


## oyarde

I think we tie it this drive

----------


## tebowlives

4th and 1 if you're trying to draw them offsides dont burn the timeout. The 5 yards wont hurt as much as the loss of  a timeout.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings at own 33 with 10 to play . defense has kept them in it . Offense up .

----------


## tebowlives

Aaron Jones nice one. Just about over.

----------


## oyarde

Nice , easy Vikings TD to get back in it called back for holding .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings at midfield with over 2 1/2 to play . Would be ready to win this right now if we had our TD called back on penalty . Or maybe not , seems we are having trouble blocking  Zadarius Smith.

----------


## oyarde

Anyway , some pretty good defense on display tonight overall , couple of pro bowl caliber QB's here with ratings in the 60's . Green bay wins the NFC North for the first time since 2016.

----------


## tebowlives

Playoffs begin
The #1 seed Anti G will play the #4 seed, juleswin. oyarde #2 will play the fan favorite and darling of the pickem contest#3 tebowlives. The last game, Sea v SF point total will be used only as a tiebreaker. The 2 winners will face off by predicting the playoff games for each week. The one with the highest correct after the Super Bowl will walk away with the Tom Landry Trophy. 

The high seed for each game Anti G and oyarde get a slight advantage on the point total. julesin and tebow will pick a point total that must end in 1/2 like 38 1/2 and the high seeds will pick over or under. If the total used is a whole number it will have 1/2 added to it. Once the number is chosen it cannot be changed, however the high seeds may change their over/under anytime before that game starts.

Falcons    @ Buccaneers
Packers @ Lions
Bears    @ Vikings
Dolphins    @ Patriots
Browns    @ Bengals
Saints    @ Panthers
Chargers    @ Chiefs
Jets    @ Bills
Titans    @ Texans
Redskins    @ Cowboys
Eagles    @ Giants
Steelers    @ Ravens
Raiders    @ Broncos
Colts    @ Jaguars
Cardinals    @ Rams
49ers    @ Seahawks and the total points must end in 1/2 example 38 1/2

----------


## Anti Globalist

NFL week 17 picks:

Cincinnati<Cleveland
New England>Miami
Minnesota>Chicago
Kansas City>Los Angeles Chargers
Detroit<Green Bay
Carolina<New Orleans
Tampa Bay>Atlanta
New York Giants<Philadelphia
Houston>Tennessee
Dallas>Washington
Baltimore>Pittsburgh
Jacksonville<Indianapolis
Denver>Oakland
Los Angeles Rams>Arizona
Seattle>San Francisco

----------


## tebowlives

Falcons
Packers
Vikings
Patriots
Browns
Saints
Chiefs
Bills
Titans
Cowboys
Eagles
Ravens
Broncos
Colts
Rams
49ers
I am thinking 47.5 for the over/under but will make oyarde sweat it out as to what I will eventually pick. Not that I need to put pressure on him since this will be like a walk in the park and I wont need the tiebreaker.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Marshawn Lynch signed with the Seahawks for a playoff run.  Gonna be all for naught if they end up being one and done.  Wonder how much of an impact hes going to make.

----------


## oyarde

browns , pats , vikings , chiefs , saints , falcons, eagles   , titans , redskins , ravens , colts , raiders , rams , 9ers , lions .points 43 1/2

----------


## tebowlives

> browns , pats , vikings , chiefs , saints , falcons, eagles   , titans , redskins , ravens , colts , raiders , rams , 9ers , lions .points 43 1/2


You don't get to pick the points I do. Then you get to decide if you want the over or under

----------


## tebowlives

So far thinking 47.5 on the over/under but I'll wait a few days before I commit

*Anti G*
*juleswin*
winner
*oyarde*
*tebow*

Buccaneers


Falcons
Buccaneers

Packers


Lions
Packers

Vikings


Vikings
Vikings

Patriots


Patriots
Patriots

Browns


Browns
Browns

Saints


Saints
Saints

Chiefs


Chiefs
Chiefs

Bills


Bills
Bills

Texans


Titans
Texans

Cowboys


Redskins
Cowboys

Eagles


Eagles
Eagles

Ravens


Ravens
Ravens

Broncos


Raiders
Broncos

Colts


Colts
Colts

Rams


Rams
Rams

Seahawks


49ers
49ers

----------


## tebowlives

> Marshawn Lynch signed with the Seahawks for a playoff run.  Gonna be all for naught if they end up being one and done.  Wonder how much of an impact hes going to make.


They had too. Their top 3 RBs are all hurt. Carson, Penny, and Prosise all out the rest of the way

----------


## oyarde

> So far thinking 47.5 on the over/under but I'll wait a few days before I commit
> 
> *Anti G*
> *juleswin*
> winner
> *oyarde*
> *tebow*
> 
> Buccaneers
> ...


bills

----------


## Anti Globalist

> So far thinking 47.5 on the over/under but I'll wait a few days before I commit
> 
> *Anti G*
> *juleswin*
> winner
> *oyarde*
> *tebow*
> 
> Buccaneers
> ...


Picking the Bills as well.

----------


## tebowlives

> Picking the Bills as well.





> bills


A simple copy and paste of my scheduled games post would solve the problems that plague the Dallas Cowboys were robbed by the Refs all Year Long Pickem Contest.

Anyone heard from the Nigerian Nightmare? @juleswin

----------


## oyarde

> A simple copy and paste of my scheduled games post would solve the problems that plague the Dallas Cowboys were robbed by the Refs all Year Long Pickem Contest.
> 
> Anyone heard from the Nigerian Nightmare? @juleswin


Jules is trying to avoid being rounded up for various crimes but he will show up later . My error on the Bills was because I looked at Anti 's list I guess. If I had known he was a Jets fan I could have taken him to a game this year.

----------


## oyarde

Jules could be a secret undercover agent and involved in all those millions being spent on drone bases in nigeria too .

----------


## oyarde

Title of this thread should be Cowboys Will Never Win the NFC .

----------


## juleswin

Cincinnati
New England
Minnesota
Kansas City
Green Bay
New Orleans
Tampa Bay
Philadelphia
Tennessee
Dallas
Baltimore
Indianapolis
Oakland
Arizona
San Francisco

----------


## tebowlives

*Anti G*
*juleswin*
winner
*oyarde*
*tebow*

Buccaneers
Buccaneers

Buccaneers
Buccaneers

Packers
Packers

Lions
Packers

Vikings
Vikings

Vikings
Vikings

Patriots
Patriots

Patriots
Patriots

Browns
Bengals

Browns
Browns

Saints
Saints

Saints
Saints

Chiefs
Chiefs

Chiefs
Chiefs

Bills


Bills
Bills

Texans
Titans

Titans
Titans

Cowboys
Cowboys

Redskins
Cowboys

Eagles
Eagles

Eagles
Eagles

Ravens
Ravens

Ravens
Ravens

Broncos
Raiders

Raiders
Broncos

Colts
Colts

Colts
Colts

Rams
Cardinals

Rams
Rams

Seahawks
49ers 47.5

49ers under
49ers 47.5




Next time I'll use the over/under from a source and leave it up to the highest seed to choose over or under so the higher seed doesn't have to wait.

----------


## tebowlives

> Title of this thread should be Cowboys Will Never Win the NFC .


As soon as your team beats a team with a winning record in the regular season, you can rename it.
Changed to Titans
Changed to Falcons. Tampa Bays 2 1000 yard receivers are expected to miss the game.

----------


## tebowlives

While awaiting the final week of the regular season I thought I'd make an on this day in the NFL post
December 28th, 1975 a first round playoff game. Dallas at Minnesota

Lets relive that moment. Notice how Dallas completed a 4th and 17 to Pearson right before the Hail Mary.

----------


## oyarde

I will take the under.

----------


## tebowlives

I noticed the QB list on the NFL 100
Sammy Baugh, Tom Brady, John Elway, Brett Favre, Otto Graham, Peyton Manning, Dan Marino, Joe Montana, Roger Staubach, Johnny Unitas

I didn't see Fran the little man Tarkenton, while the Dallas Cowboy Staubach made it.

Here's Staubachs numbers followed by Tarkentons
 2958 atts 57.0% 5.2% TD 3.7% Int 13.5YPC  rushing atts 410 5.5avg/carry  20 TDs
6467 atts 57.0% 5.3% TD 4.1% int 12.8YPC  rushing atts 675 5.4avg/carry  32 TDs 

So Tarkenton had the career of 2 Staubachs but didn't make the list?

Tarkenton fumbled slightly less on a per game basis too. Once per ~3 games vs once per ~2.5 games 246/84 v 131/55

The difference was 2 Super Bowls vs none, nada, ziparoni.

The important thing to take away from this is a Dallas Cowboy made the cut and a Viking, once again, fell short.

----------


## tebowlives

@Anti Globalist I've set the O/U at 47.5 for you. If you come in before the start of that game, please give me your choice. thx

----------


## oyarde

Since 1996 Vikings are 8 - 3 against the cowboys.

----------


## tebowlives

> Since 1996 Vikings are 8 - 3 against the cowboys.


But the Dallas Cowboys lead the series 16-15-0 including a 4-3 advantage in the playoffs.
If the Vikings stay in the playoffs long enough and face Dallas that'll just be another playoff W Dallas will add to the victory belt.

----------


## oyarde

> But the Dallas Cowboys lead the series 16-15-0 including a 4-3 advantage in the playoffs.
> If the Vikings stay in the playoffs long enough and face Dallas that'll just be another playoff W Dallas will add to the victory belt.


Since 2000 the Vikings have faced the cowboys twice in the playoffs . Great Viking Victories of 27 -10 and 34 - 3 . Go Vikings !!

----------


## oyarde

Great moments in Vikings history include wins in 1970 54 -13 ,  1973 win 27 -10 , 1974 win 23 - 21 , 1978 win 21 - 10 , 1983 win 31 - 27 , 1987 OT win 44 - 38 , 1987 win 43 - 3 ( Great day in American history ) , then in 1998 the decades of Viking dominance over the Cowboys begins.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings are poised to take the series lead against the 9ers which is tied 23 - 23 - 1 .

----------


## tebowlives

> Great moments in Vikings history include wins in 1970 54 -13 ,  1973 win 27 -10 , 1974 win 23 - 21 , 1978 win 21 - 10 , 1983 win 31 - 27 , 1987 OT win 44 - 38 , 1987 win 43 - 3 ( Great day in American history ) , then in 1998 the decades of Viking dominance over the Cowboys begins.


You can't cherry pick the wins. The total is still the same. Dallas by one.  
At least do a day in history of the NFL. Sometimes you can get a 2 for one like that last post of mine. The 1975 game which fell on the same day as the 1996 40-15 drubbing Dallas gave Minnesota once again in the playoffs.

----------


## oyarde

It is fun to talk about great franchises like the Vikings and 9ers . Nobody cares about the past cowboys who will never again win the NFC.

----------


## tebowlives

> It is fun to talk about great franchises like the Vikings and 9ers . Nobody cares about the past cowboys who will never again win the NFC.


The Bi Centenial was the last time Minnesota won the NFC. "Murica

----------


## oyarde

Vikings open up the game . run out the backup QB , third string RB and two backup tackles while resting the starting WR's and peel off a 60 yard run , then the next play the same RB fumbles the pitch .

----------


## oyarde

Saints & Falcons both out to early leads 7 - 0 .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings 3rd string RB lets check down pass bounce off his knee and is intercepted . Two quick turnovers that are probably credited to backup qb but are on Boone for sure .

----------


## oyarde

Packers trail lions 7 - 0

----------


## tebowlives

> Vikings 3rd string RB lets check down pass bounce off his knee and is intercepted . Two quick turnovers that are probably credited to backup qb but are on Boone for sure .


Coaching

----------


## oyarde

After two quick turnovers Vikings second string Defense holds bears to two FG's . Manion getting the ball back now , we shall see if he can do something .

----------


## oyarde

> Coaching


The fourth string back , Abdullah is the better rec and catches that .

----------


## tebowlives

> The fourth string back , Abdullah is the better rec and catches that .


He's a fat little midget who was over rated at Nebraska.

----------


## oyarde

> He's a fat little midget who was over rated at Nebraska.


I think that is Jules cousin . Many think he and Jules look a lot alike .

----------


## oyarde

With 91 yards rushing in first 20 minutes Vikings trail by 3

----------


## oyarde

Viking defense has had no starters on the field , bears are averaging 3.8 yards per play though , I would like to get that down.

----------


## oyarde

Lions in the packers red zone .

----------


## tebowlives

> Lions in the packers red zone .


Rodgers is 2-12

----------


## oyarde

Vikings trail 6 - 11 at half . The defense overcame the two offense turnovers and the running game has been good with 138 yards rushing . If Manion can get in the game ( 5 of 9 for 43 yards ) I think we win .

----------


## oyarde

KC leads Chargers 10 - 7 at Half , Bengals leading Browns 20 - 16 , Lions 14 packers 3 .

----------


## oyarde

Lions 17 packers 3

----------


## oyarde

Miami and patriots tied @ 17

----------


## oyarde

Vikings within 2 with a little over 8 to play . If the defense holds I think we win . Bears cannot cover Hollins , Irv Smith or Conklin or stop the run game I don't think.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings Offensive starters playing today were Center and two Guards , none on Defense , Leading Bears 22 - 18 with 6 1/2 to play.

----------


## oyarde

I am thinking Vikings FG Kicker is around 27 of 29 this season. That would be 93 %

----------


## tebowlives

> I am thinking Vikings FG Kicker is around 27 of 29 this season. That would be 93 %


Looks like he's back from injuries that hurt him the last 2 years

----------


## tebowlives

Here's where we stand. We won't need the tiebreakers. Anti G trails juleswin by 1 and they have 4 different picks left. Oyarde trails tebow by 1 and they have 2 different picks left. If either Dallas or Denver wins tebow advances to the final.

*Anti G*
*juleswin*
winner
*oyarde*
*tebow*

Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Falcons
Falcons
Falcons

Packers
Packers
Packers
Lions
Packers

Vikings
Vikings
Bears
Vikings
Vikings

Patriots
Patriots
Dolphins
Patriots
Patriots

Browns
Bengals
Bengals
Browns
Browns

Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Bills

Jets
Bills
Bills

+3
+4

+3
+4

Texans
Titans

Titans
Titans

Cowboys
Cowboys

Redskins
Cowboys

Eagles
Eagles

Eagles
Eagles

Ravens
Ravens

Ravens
Ravens

Broncos
Raiders

Raiders
Broncos

Colts
Colts

Colts
Colts

Rams
Cardinals

Rams
Rams

Seahawks
49ers

49ers
49ers


47.5


47.5

----------


## oyarde

What I was really excited about today was our second string offensive tackles playing the whole way and the entire O  line gave up no sacks .

----------


## oyarde

Colts went over 2K rushing yards for the season on a 20 yard Marlon Mack carry , I think that is the first time since the 90's .

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Raiders blowing it. Carr misses easy touchdown pass, kicker misses short field goal.

----------


## oyarde

Jags FG Kicker 31 of 32 this season for franchise record.

----------


## oyarde

Make that 32 of 33.

----------


## oyarde

> Here's where we stand. We won't need the tiebreakers. Anti G trails juleswin by 1 and they have 4 different picks left. Oyarde trails tebow by 1 and they have 2 different picks left. If either Dallas or Denver wins tebow advances to the final.
> 
> *Anti G*
> *juleswin*
> winner
> *oyarde*
> *tebow*
> 
> Buccaneers
> ...


If the Lions had won as I was sure of then I would be right where I need to be .

----------


## oyarde

Colts RB's Hines & Mack combine for 100 yards and two TD's with 2 to play in first half. Lead 17 - 13

----------


## oyarde

I think Colts D. Leonard may lead all NFL Linebackers in interceptions this season .

----------


## oyarde

Colts with 20 first half points .

----------


## oyarde

Ravens leading steelers 16 - 7 at Half , Tenn leading Houston 14 - 7 , Eagles up 10 - 3, rams leading 17 - 7. Dolphins beat the patriots .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Hopefully the Colts are able to make it to .500.

----------


## oyarde

Case Keenum on the cowboy 11 .

----------


## Anti Globalist

All that hype for the Cleveland Browns during the offseason only to end up with a record of 6-10.

----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## tebowlives

tebow and juleswin advance. It will be 4 grueling weeks of hell. Two will enter, one will leave.

*Anti G*
*juleswin*
winner
*oyarde*
*tebow*

Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Falcons
Falcons
Falcons

Packers
Packers
Packers
Lions
Packers

Vikings
Vikings
Bears
Vikings
Vikings

Patriots
Patriots
Dolphins
Patriots
Patriots

Browns
Bengals
Bengals
Browns
Browns

Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Bills

Jets
Bills
Bills

Texans
Titans
Titans
Titans
Titans

Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys
Redskins
Cowboys

Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles

Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens

Broncos
Raiders
Broncos
Raiders
Broncos

Colts
Colts
Jaguars
Colts
Colts

Rams
Cardinals
Rams
Rams
Rams

Seahawks
49ers
49ers
49ers
49ers

+8
+9

+8
+11




Next year I'll have the same top 4 pairings but the pickem playoffs will start with the playoffs. The pairings will compete through the first 2 weeks of the playoffs. That's 8 games. Those 2 winners will go HTH over the final 3 games. Have them keep their respective correct pick totals from the first 8 games.

----------


## oyarde

Former Vikings Kicker went 9 for 9 kicking for dallas today to bail out those dud cowboys .

----------


## oyarde

> All that hype for the Cleveland Browns during the offseason only to end up with a record of 6-10.


I remain unconvinced they are even good enough to be 6 - 10

----------


## tebowlives

*Playoffs Week One*
Bills @ Texans 
Titans @ Patriots
Seahawks @ Eagles
Vikings @ Saints

juleswin and tebowlives will pick each playoff week and the total correct picks after the Super Bowl wins. 

If it comes down to a 1 pick difference with only the Super Bowl left then whomever is behind automatically gets the team the leader doesn't pick. An over/under will be in play in that scenario also. The leader chooses against the O/U line and other person automatically gets the other choice.

I strongly encourage two of the Founders of the "My Season is ruined NFL Pickem Contest", Anti G and oyarde, to add their NFL wisdom during the playoffs.

And good luck to juleswin and especially to the forum fan favorite tebowlives

----------


## oyarde

Only tebowlives could create a format where RPF's is rooting for Jules and the avatar .

----------


## oyarde

Giants fire coach Shurmur .Replacement expected to sweep the cowboys . Dud Browns QB Mayfield gets third coach in three years fired ( Kitchens ) as he continues to regress and said he will be a different animal next year . I think that means he wants to throw 30 interceptions instead of 21. Browns better cut him and move on. Pats are scared of getting beat in opening playoff game so there is that

----------


## oyarde

> tebow and juleswin advance. It will be 4 grueling weeks of hell. Two will enter, one will leave.
> 
> *Anti G*
> *juleswin*
> winner
> *oyarde*
> *tebow*
> 
> Buccaneers
> ...


I should have known better than take those Dud Browns and Dud Raiders

----------


## Zippyjuan

Broncos ended strong- winning four of five after Joe "I Can't Move" Flacco got injured and first round draft pick Drew Lock took over (Chiefs being the only loss).  Phillip Lindsay(University of Colorado) became the first ever undrafted running back to have over 1,000 yards each of his first two seasons. He says he will finally move out of the basement of his mom's house.  They have a core to build on (still need some more good offensive linemen). By beating the Raiders they finished second in the division.  By the end of the season, due to injuries, Denver had the third youngest team in the league. 

No more "Oakland" Raiders.  They should be moving to Las Vegas for next season.  Chargers officially move to LA too, but will anybody care? Carson (their home the past two seasons) was much more of a home away from home- opposing fans always outnumbered Chargers fans.  Is Phillip Rivers done?  His post-game interview sure made it sound that way.

Worst mistake this weekend?  Seattle had second and goal from the two yardline with The Beast coming in but a delay of game penalty moved them back five yards.  They failed to score by inches- which would have won the game (and the division) for them. Now they are the Wild Card team.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Bet the Browns will once again hire a horrible coach as they do almost every year.

----------


## oyarde

> Bet the Browns will once again hire a horrible coach as they do almost every year.


I think they have way bigger problems than any coach can fix .

----------


## oyarde

Redskins fire team president .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Cowboys coach Garrett met with Jerry Jones but no word yet on if Garrett will be back next year.  His contract is up January 14th and most of the rest of the coaching staff is up for renewal as well.

Broncos to be sold?  That was mentioned as a possibility as there is a struggle for control of the team since Pat Bowlen died. His daughter wants to take over but other share holders are fighting it with lawsuits.

----------


## tebowlives

> Broncos ended strong- winning four of five after Joe "I Can't Move" Flacco got injured and first round draft pick Drew Lock took over (Chiefs being the only loss).  Phillip Lindsay(University of Colorado) became the first ever undrafted running back to have over 1,000 yards each of his first two seasons. He says he will finally move out of the basement of his mom's house.  They have a core to build on (still need some more good offensive linemen). By beating the Raiders they finished second in the division.  By the end of the season, due to injuries, Denver had the third youngest team in the league. 
> 
> No more "Oakland" Raiders.  They should be moving to Las Vegas for next season.  Chargers officially move to LA too, but will anybody care? Carson (their home the past two seasons) was much more of a home away from home- opposing fans always outnumbered Chargers fans.  Is Phillip Rivers done?  His post-game interview sure made it sound that way.
> 
> Worst mistake this weekend?  Seattle had second and goal from the two yardline with The Beast coming in but a delay of game penalty moved them back five yards.  They failed to score by inches- which would have won the game (and the division) for them. Now they are the Wild Card team.


Seattles was amateurish. It cost them a game with HFA. They'd be hosting Minnesota, who hasn't beaten a team with a winning record this year, instead of away in Philly. The Eagles have beaten and hung with good teams this year.

----------


## tebowlives

> Only tebowlives could create a format where RPF's is rooting for Jules and the avatar .


These are the same smears that were used against Donald Trump and he became President.  President tebowlives.  Has a nice ring to it if I do say so myself.

----------


## oyarde

Broncos let go GM

----------


## oyarde

Pacers win and I am money up so am considering taking Seachickens , Vikings and Titans to cover .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Broncos let go GM


Browns.  https://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/...eneral-manager

John Elway still has his job.

https://www.si.com/nfl/broncos/news/...or-10th-season

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cleveland Browns GM John Dorsey has been fired.

----------


## oyarde

Lions fire 6 assistants

----------


## oyarde

Bears fire four assistants including Offensive Coord .

----------


## tebowlives

*Playoffs Week One*
Texans 
Patriots
Seahawks - only one I'm worried about
Saints

----------


## tebowlives

> Pacers win and I am money up so am considering taking Seachickens , Vikings and Titans to cover .


The line is Minnesota getting ~7.5. That's the biggest margin of all 4 games.

Philly getting 1.5. Going against the home dog?

----------


## Zippyjuan

Redskins name Ron Rivera new coach. Jack Del Rio will be defensive coordinator.

----------


## oyarde

> Redskins name Ron Rivera new coach. Jack Del Rio will be defensive coordinator.


Del Rio will start a 4 - 3 defense tomorrow. Cowboys are doomed . Will be swept by eagles , redskins and giants .

----------


## tebowlives

> Del Rio will start a 4 - 3 defense tomorrow. Cowboys are doomed . Will be swept by eagles , redskins and giants .


They have the D line and linebackers to make the switch but they won't win. It's a horrible franchise.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Does the NFL cheat? A scientific analysis says "yes".

https://theethicalskeptic.com/tag/nfl-officiating/

----------


## oyarde

> Does the NFL cheat? A scientific analysis says "yes".
> 
> https://theethicalskeptic.com/tag/nfl-officiating/


Yep

----------


## oyarde

cowboys move on from coach garrett . Rumors are they are interviewing Enhanced Deficit and Mike Tyson before Antonio Brown .

----------


## Todd

I wasn't part of this league but I lost my picks to a lady who got 168 to my 165 right this year.

Best thing is watching how badly this thread aged.  I will have the sad if the Cowboys fire Garrett.  I have loved watching an Ivy leaguer  get outfoxed by his peers for a decade.  My only hope now is that Jones hires another puppet for the team and continues with his role as the bomb diddily  awesome GM skilzzs man.

----------


## oyarde

> I wasn't part of this league but I lost my picks to a lady who got 168 to my 165 right this year.
> 
> Best thing is watching how badly this thread aged.  I will have the sad if the Cowboys fire Garrett.  I have loved watching an Ivy leaguer  get outfoxed by his peers for a decade.  My only hope now is that Jones hires another puppet for the team and continues with his role as the bomb diddily  awesome GM skilzzs man.


Garrett is out , contract expires mid month and will not be a meeting to see about renewal.

----------


## Todd

> Garrett is out , contract expires mid month and will not be a meting to see about renewal.


Wonder if ol Jerry will go with that Florida coach.  Probably Oklahoma.  That would be perfect.  

It's bizzaro world in Washington right now.  They have made 3 good decisions in a week when that dumpster fire hasn't  made 3 good decisions in 25 years.

----------


## Anti Globalist

I nominate the Houston Texans as America's team.

----------


## oyarde

> I nominate the Houston Texans as America's team.


They have the same chance to win the NFC as the Cowboys and they have great cheerleaders,

----------


## Anti Globalist

With the Bears and Colts out of contention, the only team that makes sense for me to root for at this point would be the Texans.   Especially since my mother has been living in Houston for a year and a half.  I think they'll beat the Bills but lose to whoever they play next.

----------


## Todd

> I nominate the Houston Texans as America's team.


Unfortunately it's been the Patriots for many years now.

----------


## Anti Globalist

> Unfortunately it's been the Patriots for many years now.


I'd be ok with the Patriots being America's team if they didn't have so much controversy surrounding them.

----------


## oyarde

Go Vikings !!!!

----------


## tebowlives

> Wonder if ol Jerry will go with that Florida coach.  Probably Oklahoma.  That would be perfect.  
> 
> It's bizzaro world in Washington right now.  They have made 3 good decisions in a week when that dumpster fire hasn't  made 3 good decisions in 25 years.


Shanahan and Gibbs couldn't do anything with Snyder so I don't think Rivera will either.

----------


## tebowlives

> Go Vikings !!!!


I hope they go back to where they came from, is what I hope.

----------


## tebowlives

> Unfortunately it's been the Patriots for many years now.


Great Dynasty. They went 12-4 this year with no TEs and only 1 quality WRer.

----------


## tebowlives

> With the Bears and Colts out of contention, the only team that makes sense for me to root for at this point would be the Texans.   Especially since my mother has been living in Houston for a year and a half.  I think they'll beat the Bills but lose to whoever they play next.


JJ Watt is back. The run D went to hell in a handbag after he was hurt and didn't play

----------


## oyarde

> Wonder if ol Jerry will go with that Florida coach.  Probably Oklahoma.  That would be perfect.  
> 
> It's bizzaro world in Washington right now.  They have made 3 good decisions in a week when that dumpster fire hasn't  made 3 good decisions in 25 years.


Rumors are cowboys cannot get a big college coach . Everyone has a better gig .

----------


## juleswin

I have no idea who will win, all the games seem like a toss up but here we go

Texans
Titans
Seahaws 
Saints

TT and SS.

----------


## tebowlives

Playoffs Week One

*tebowlives*
*juleswin*

Texans
Texans

Patriots
Titans

Seahawks
Seahawks

Saints
Saints




I see Jules is relying on Tannehill magic

----------


## juleswin

> Playoffs Week One
> 
> *tebowlives*
> *juleswin*
> 
> Texans
> Texans
> 
> Patriots
> ...


The titans did my Chiefs in two years a go, they have a knack for playing up to the level of their competition. Just hope the refs stay out of this one

----------


## tebowlives

> Rumors are cowboys cannot get a big college coach . Everyone has a better gig .


Hall of Fame Owner Jerry Jones has the pick of anyone he desires since candidates flock to the alter of "Muricas Team.

Whomever they pick wont have a bad playoff record like the Vikings current head coach has. His only win was the Saints wiff game. Even Garretts playoff win percentage is better than his. As a matter of fact I wouldn't be surprised if the Vikings let go of Zimmer the Curse. The year after he left Dallas as their DC, the Dallas defense gave up less points and the record improved from 9-7 to 13-3.

To even posture like this with me and my home team, someone who is the favorite to walk away with the "My NFL Season is Ruined Pickem Contest", is insulting.

----------


## tebowlives

> The titans did my Chiefs in two years a go, they have a knack for playing up to the level of their competition. Just hope the refs stay out of this one


Derrick Henry is a beast. He led the league in Rush Atts, Yards, and Rushing TDs

----------


## Krugminator2

> I wasn't part of this league but I lost my picks to a lady who got 168 to my 165 right this year.
> .


Interesting fact I just Googled. The favorite wins 66.4% of games in the NFL. There are 256 regular season games.  So picking the favorite every game would end up 170 games right.  A handful of games are even money bets so both of you basically did right at random picking the favorite.

----------


## oyarde

> Hall of Fame Owner Jerry Jones has the pick of anyone he desires since candidates flock to the alter of "Muricas Team.
> 
> Whomever they pick wont have a bad playoff record like the Vikings current head coach has. His only win was the Saints wiff game. Even Garretts playoff win percentage is better than his. As a matter of fact I wouldn't be surprised if the Vikings let go of Zimmer the Curse. The year after he left Dallas as their DC, the Dallas defense gave up less points and the record improved from 9-7 to 13-3.
> 
> To even posture like this with me and my home team, someone who is the favorite to walk away with the "My NFL Season is Ruined Pickem Contest", is insulting.


Your right , they will probably never see 9 - 7 again .

----------


## oyarde

Bills defense in control of Houston . Texans currently 16 points short of covering the spread.

----------


## oyarde

Watson has been sacked four times in the first half . Bills are about one more score away from really turning the heat up.

----------


## oyarde

> The titans did my Chiefs in two years a go, they have a knack for playing up to the level of their competition. Just hope the refs stay out of this one


Your Titans and Seahawks picks look good to me . That is what I would take .

----------


## SummersEve

> Hall of Fame Owner Jerry Jones has the pick of anyone he desires since candidates flock to the alter of "Muricas Team.


No current NFL coach that's worth a damn would come to Dallas... Because none of them would put up with Jerry Jones' shenanigans.

The only hope is to get a good college coach who wants to break into the NFL.

Still, I'm not sure even a good college coach would put up with Jerry.

The Cowboys are doomed until Jerry steps down and lets his coaches coach.

----------


## oyarde

Houston now 19 points away from covering the spread with 21 to play . . I am marking this as an Oyarde Win. Bills can turn up the heat now .

----------


## tebowlives

> No current NFL coach that's worth a damn would come to Dallas... Because none of them would put up with Jerry Jones' shenanigans.
> 
> The only hope is to get a good college coach who wants to break into the NFL.
> 
> Still, I'm not sure even a good college coach would put up with Jerry.
> 
> The Cowboys are doomed until Jerry steps down and lets his coaches coach.


That sounds like something a douche would say.  (get it? Summers Eve, douche)
There is no shortage of available coaches.  Hall of Famer Jerry Jones has a plan and if no ones going to come to Dallas it's you. Good day sir.

----------


## oyarde

Bills 18 - 1 when leading by 9 or  ten points in last 19 .

----------


## SummersEve

> That sounds like something a douche would say.  (get it? Summers Eve, douche)
> There is no shortage of available coaches.  Hall of Famer Jerry Jones has a plan and if no ones going to come to Dallas it's you. Good day sir.


The only plan Jerry the General Manager will ever have is to hire another puppet, in a long line of puppets.

----------


## tebowlives

> Bills 18 - 1 when leading by ten points in last 19 .


Well, well, well. The oyarde curse still has teeth.

----------


## tebowlives

> The only plan Jerry the General Manager will ever have is to hire another puppet, in a long line of puppets.


Llke Parcells? C'mon man!

----------


## Anti Globalist

Patriots will still most likely go to the SB.  Its the NFL's 100th season after all.  With a milestone like that they have to have a 6-time SB champion play in that game.

----------


## SummersEve

> Llke Parcells? C'mon man!


Meh

Parcells only lasted 4 seasons and came to the Cowboys after his *2nd* retirement. I don't remember how much $$ he got, but I bet Jerry had to cough up some mad cheddar.

He got to the playoffs twice and lost in the first round both times. Double meh.

----------


## oyarde

> Well, well, well. The oyarde curse still has teeth.


Texans have won eight one score games this season . Although , when they punted from Bills 38 in the first half I began to wonder what was up .

----------


## tebowlives

Is there a law preventing the Texans from throwing screen passes?

----------


## oyarde

Bills will be driving now , will it be for the tie or the win ??

----------


## oyarde

> Is there a law preventing the Texans from throwing screen passes?


There are a lot of laws in Houston .

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Is the Bills O-line trying to lose? That last sack was pathetic.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Another sack on forth down. Weak play by the Bills.

----------


## oyarde

Bills on Texans 28 and could not get a FG attempt .

----------


## oyarde

Winner of this game will be done advancing is my guess .

----------


## oyarde

I think 9 more yards gets bill back in FG range .

----------


## oyarde

Houston think maybe on 4th & 1 from Bills 30 with 2 min to play they should have took the three points ?

----------


## oyarde

Bills FG coming , Allen did not see a wide open Brown for TD on previous play .

----------


## oyarde

19 - 19 . Oyarde wins if Texans do not cover in regulation , LOL

----------


## tebowlives

> Houston think maybe on 4th & 1 from Bills 30 with 2 min to play they should have took the three points ?


Agreed

----------


## oyarde

Houston wins the toss , false start then three and out after 2nd and five .

----------


## oyarde

Bills start at own 30 , can put this away .

----------


## oyarde

28 more yards Bills in FG range

----------


## oyarde

13 more yards to FG range

----------


## oyarde

I am losing count but I think that is 7 or 8 sacks for the bills without counting the 4th and 1 stuff .

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Wow. What an ending. They sandwiched Watson and he squirted out the backside.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Can't believe Watson was able to actually get out of that.  Reminds me of what Michael Vick used to do.

----------


## oyarde

Pacers get down 17 in first quarter , cut it to 4 @ Half . Titans driving , Henry 22 yards on three carries

----------


## oyarde

49 yards rushing for Hnry on the opening drive and a 12 yd TD pass to TE and Titans lead .

----------


## oyarde

Pacers first lead with 9 1/2 left in the third . Cowboy scouts are there looking for receivers .

----------


## oyarde

Titans need to drive for a score here to go in at half up 14 - 13 .

----------


## oyarde

Titans 14 Cheater bill 13

----------


## oyarde

After three qrtrs Titans still lead by 1 . Titans WR's have two catches . They need to score here .

----------


## oyarde

That 15 yard run puts Henry @ 160

----------


## euphemia

Do y’all just love Derrick Henry?

----------


## oyarde

Titans had to capitalize on that . 3rd & 3 at the 33 and fumble the snap . No points and bleed the clock intentionally for 1:10 with two penalties , They are probably gonna want the 1:10 back later.

----------


## oyarde

NE RB White is leading Pat receiver .

----------


## oyarde

Titans have to kill the clock now or score , 3 min to play .

----------


## euphemia

Their receivers don’t seem to be receiving much.  Even the glue gloves aren’t helping.  I have a feeling weather conditions are making the pass less safe than the run.

----------


## oyarde

2 min to play , Titan first down . They have to get at least one more , Pats have two timeouts

----------


## oyarde

Pats get the ball back , can win with a FG

----------


## oyarde

Pats make mistake not fielding the punt .

----------


## euphemia

Pick six.

----------


## oyarde

Logan Ryan with the Titan TD , could have had another today , dropped one in the first half .

----------


## juleswin

Titans ftw

----------


## oyarde

TItans get retarded , go for 2 .

----------


## euphemia

And the game ends with a poof.  Titans 20-NE 13.

----------


## euphemia

We can hear the fireworks from the watch party downtown.

----------


## oyarde

Titans & Bills both cover . Oyarde finishes the day 2 for two . Hopefully I do not give any of it back tomorrow.

----------


## oyarde

As an added bonus , cowboys do not win the NFC.

----------


## euphemia

> As an added bonus , cowboys do not win the NFC.


Someone really should have changed this thread title long ago.

----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## tebowlives

> Someone really should have changed this thread title long ago.


No it should most certainly not. The specific year was luckily purposely left out so that the citizens can be reminded which team is the gem of the NFC. The citizens knowingly and willfully support this great franchise because of the proud tradition and Super Bowl Trophies on the mantle above the fireplace*.

(*granted there aren't many fireplaces in Dallas but we haven't won anything in ~25 years so it's a wash)

----------


## tebowlives

Vikings get inside the 30 and are moving the ball nicely. So they try a gimmick play that looses 5 yards? Desperation. I can smell it.
2nd and 15 and they have to settle for a FG which was made by a former Dallas Cowboy.

----------


## tebowlives

Dalvin Cook and the run game is what the Saints need to stop. Trick play coming? or did the Viking coach smarten up?

----------


## oyarde

Thielen , when he is not fumbling or dropping passes is open , TE's are open but I say just keep giving it to Cook and Mattison.

----------


## oyarde

saints pulling out all the stops to stop play on this Viking drive

----------


## tebowlives

Mattison is the tougher inside runner. Cooks no slouch

It was a smart move for the Saints management to drop that camera and slow the momentum. The ex Cowboy kicker comes through. 21 straight they said. He comes from good stock.

----------


## tebowlives

Two passes in a row into 2 deep coverage. Ouch

----------


## oyarde

Vikings in with 106 yards  rushing in first half  in New Orleans . We need another half of it .

----------


## acptulsa

> Vikings in with 106 yards  rushing in first half  in New Orleans . We need another half of it .


The officials like you.  On that interception, the receiver was held.  If he hadn't been, he could have broken it up.

But I have bad news for you.  The team leading at the half has yet to win a game this postseason.

----------


## Anti Globalist

The Saints got screwed in the playoffs two seasons in a row.  Wonder how the Saints are going to get screwed this time around.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> No it should most certainly not. The specific year was luckily purposely left out so that the citizens can be reminded which team is the gem of the NFC. The citizens knowingly and willfully support this great franchise because of the proud tradition and Super Bowl Trophies on the mantle above the fireplace*.
> 
> (*granted there* aren't many fireplaces in Dallas* but we haven't won anything in ~25 years so it's a wash)


Texans like their fires outside- barbecues/ grills.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Saints have only had two drives of more than four plays in the entire game so far.  (eight plays, 26 yards which netted a field goal and one for six plays 15 yards and a punt- their TD drive was four plays- the rest have been three or less).  Four minutes left in the third quarter and trailing 20-10.

Next possession? Three plays, two net yards, punt.

----------


## oyarde

Diggs !

----------


## oyarde

> The Saints got screwed in the playoffs two seasons in a row.  Wonder how the Saints are going to get screwed this time around.


Vikings are just going to beat them.

----------


## oyarde

Last time the Saints gave up a 100 yards to a back was the Redkins. Cook needs maybe 13 more

----------


## oyarde

> The officials like you.  On that interception, the receiver was held.  If he hadn't been, he could have broken it up.
> 
> But I have bad news for you.  The team leading at the half has yet to win a game this postseason.


I  would like to think we have more talent on the D line than those others .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Drew Brees has passed for 79 yards in the game at this point (end of third quarter)- 50 of that was on one play.  Subtract that one out and he is 12 of 18 for 29 yards. Sorry, Brees did not throw the 50 yard pass.  That was Taysom Hill so Brees is 13 of 19 for 79 yards- still a small total.  They also have just 46 yards rushing.

----------


## oyarde

> Saints have only had two drives of more than four plays in the entire game so far.  (eight plays, 26 yards which netted a field goal and one for six plays 15 yards and a punt- their TD drive was four plays- the rest have been three or less).  Four minutes left in the third quarter and trailing 20-10.
> 
> Next possession? Three plays, two net yards, punt.


They basically had one drive and the Viking fumble and the Vikings giving up the long kick return which resulted in a missed FG . The Vikings D line has had some success but Saints are still in it .

----------


## tebowlives

> Drew Brees has passed for 79 yards in the game at this point (end of third quarter)- 50 of that was on one play.  Subtract that one out and he is 12 of 18 for 29 yards.


Hill threw the long one, not Brees

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Hill threw the long one, not Brees


Thanks.  Just tracking the game in the internet. Post corrected.

----------


## MelissaCato

$#@!. Go Eagles !!!

----------


## Zippyjuan

Saints have a real drive and are back in the game.

----------


## tebowlives

Saints dodged a bullet on the long one down the middle.

----------


## tebowlives

This is how it should always go down at the end. A close game and a chance to win.

----------


## Zippyjuan

OT.  That sack/ fumble when Saints were driving may cost them. Saints were pretty much in control in that 4th quarter.

----------


## tebowlives

Its a shame the ref didnt have the guts to call the push off by Rudolph.

----------


## Anti Globalist

The refs screw the Saints in the playoffs three times now.

----------


## Zippyjuan

The big name QBs up for free agency now all out of the playoffs  (some never made it).  Some may be done, some may get extensions, some may make the free market. 

Tom Brady - Patriots saying now is not the time to make any decisions

Drew Brees

Philip Rivers- never missed a single game since becoming starter in 2006. Hard to do as a QB. 

Dak Prescott (I think his contract is up next year- not this year)

Eli Manning 

Marcus Mariotta 

On one hand, it can be nice for a struggling team to pick up an experienced QB- on the other hand these guys are at or nearing the end of their careers so who knows how long you may keep them and also how much would you have to pay for just a couple years of their services?  Better to spend the money on younger players in more positions?

----------


## tebowlives

> The big name QBs up for free agency now all out of the playoffs  (some never made it).  Some may be done, some may get extensions, some may make the free market. 
> 
> Tom Brady - Patriots saying now is not the time to make any decisions
> 
> Drew Brees
> 
> Philip Rivers- never missed a single game since becoming starter in 2006. Hard to do as a QB. 
> 
> Dak Prescott (I think his contract is up next year- not this year)
> ...


Prescotts is up now.
As is
Case Keenum
Teddy Bridgewater
Jameis Winston
Ryan Tannehill

----------


## Anti Globalist

Since the Patriots and Saints are out, I have a feeling that the SB will be against two teams that nobody is expecting to actually make it there.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Jason Garrett has officially been fired.  Theres not a single team out there thats interested in taking him.

----------


## tebowlives

Jules win with the early lead for the Landry Trophy

*tebowlives*
*juleswin*
*winner*

Texans
Texans
Texans

Patriots
Titans
Titans

Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks

Saints
Saints
Vikings

+2
+3





*Playoffs Week 2*
Vikings at 49ers
Texans at Chiefs
Seahawks at Packers
Titans at Ravens

----------


## Zippyjuan

So three out of four wild card teams won?  Except the Bills who pushed it to OT.

----------


## juleswin

> Jason Garrett has officially been fired.  Theres not a single team out there thats interested in taking him.


His big mistake was giving up on Tony Romo so soon.

----------


## oyarde

The Great Oyarde went 4 for 4 this weekend . Easy money

----------


## oyarde

Vikings only get six days until playing in San Fran but the starting defense , RB, Offensive tackles , QB , WR's have played only once in three weeks by then so still healthy and rested . Saints interior offensive line did not hold up. Here is hoping the 9ers are no better . Vikings have the better QB , RB's ,  and WR's. Go Vikings ! If the Vikings are less than 3 point favorites I will probably take them to cover .

----------


## oyarde

cowboys hire mike McCarthy . The other division teams in the east will be making improvements . I am picking dallas in last place . Eagles win division .

----------


## oyarde

browns did not get McCarthy ( nobody wants the dud Mayfield or odell ) so they will be courting the Bills Offensive Coord .

----------


## oyarde

I expect McCarthy will bring to dallas former Redskins Def Coord Jim Haslett and a whole new staff . Take a Redskin to class up that place .

----------


## oyarde

Packers will have a first place schedule next season so I'll take the Vikings to win the division next season .

----------


## tebowlives

> Packers will have a first place schedule next season so I'll take the Vikings to win the division next season .


Already giving up on this year. - noted

----------


## oyarde

> Already giving up on this year. - noted


Never .

----------


## oyarde

But I am predicting Vikings first , dallas last as the world was meant to be .

----------


## oyarde

You know why the cowboys and patriots can never be America's Team ? Because America hates them . LOL .

----------


## tebowlives

> You know why the cowboys and patriots can never be America's Team ? Because America hates them . LOL .


You're at Happy Hour again, aren't you?

----------


## tebowlives

> Jason Garrett has officially been fired.  Theres not a single team out there thats interested in taking him.


New York Giants are looking at him to be the OC

----------


## Zippyjuan

> New York Giants are looking at him to be the OC


Finalizing deal with Patriot's receivers coach Joe Judge for head coaching job. 

Carolina Panthers hire Baylor coach Matt Rhule.

Cleveland still looking- they wanted Mike McCarthy who went with Dallas. 




> In addition to McCarthy, Cleveland has already interviewed Baltimore Ravens offensive coordinator Greg Roman, San Francisco 49ers defensive coordinator Robert Saleh and Kansas City Chiefs offensive coordinator Eric Bieniemy, and was interviewing Buffalo Bills offensive coordinator Brian Daboll on Monday.
> 
> The Browns are expected to meet with Minnesota Vikings offensive coordinator Kevin Stefanski and New England Patriots offensive coordinator Josh McDaniels in the coming days, though would have to wait for Minnesota to be eliminated from the playoffs if they decided Stefanski is their guy


https://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/...ill-their-jobs

----------


## oyarde

Eagles fire Off Coord and WR coach .

----------


## tebowlives

> Eagles fire Off Coord and WR coach .


All those injuries to the WRer corp and they blamed the coach? Seems strange.

----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## tebowlives

*Playoffs Week 2*
Vikings at 49ers
Texans at Chiefs
Seahawks at Packers
Titans at Ravens

*tebowlives*
*juleswin*
*winner*

Texans
Texans
Texans

Patriots
Titans
Titans

Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks

Saints
Saints
Vikings

+2
+3


49ers



Chiefs



Packers



Ravens





@juleswin

----------


## juleswin

> *Playoffs Week 2*
> Vikings at 49ers
> Texans at Chiefs
> Seahawks at Packers
> Titans at Ravens
> 
> *tebowlives*
> *juleswin*
> *winner*
> ...


49ers
Chiefs
Seahawks
Ravens

----------


## tebowlives

*tebowlives*
*juleswin*
*winner*

Texans
Texans
Texans

Patriots
Titans
Titans

Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks

Saints
Saints
Vikings

+2
+3


49ers
49ers


Chiefs
Chiefs


Packers
Seahawks


Ravens
Ravens





Packers v Seahawks - In Green Bay and the weather favors GB. In Seattle I'd go with them.

----------


## tebowlives

Shame the first game is the Vikings. If it was the last game, their season would end a day later.

Adam Thielen isn't healthy. The last half of the season he didn't do anything. The backups Smith and Johnson have ordinary names and below ordinary ability. Each is under 10 yards a catch. When I look up the word spare I see their pictures.

----------


## tebowlives

This day in NFL history

Jan 10 2016

Seattle beats Minnesota 10-9 as Blair Walsh misses a 27 yard field goal with under 30 seconds left knocking the Vikings out of the playoffs.

----------


## juleswin

> This day in NFL history
> 
> Jan 10 2016
> 
> Seattle beats Minnesota 10-9 as Blair Walsh misses a 27 yard field goal with under 30 seconds left knocking the Vikings out of the playoffs.


That is the game that made me hate Russell Wilson. So after Walsh missed this heart breaking, career ending field goal, they interviewed Russel Wilson and he said something to the effect that it was god who made him miss the FG and subsequently gave the seahawks the win. 

There is no god in football what a stupid thing to say god did for you. SMGDH

----------


## juleswin

> Packers v Seahawks - In Green Bay and the weather favors GB. In Seattle I'd go with them.


I see Decaf Metcaff having a monster game and the D stuff all Aaron's attempt to get it going. Close game but the Hawks win

----------


## tebowlives

> That is the game that made me hate Russell Wilson. So after Walsh missed this heart breaking, career ending field goal, they interviewed Russel Wilson and he said something to the effect that it was god who made him miss the FG and subsequently gave the seahawks the win. 
> 
> There is no god in football what a stupid thing to say god did for you. SMGDH


The important thing isn't if there is or isn't God in the NFL. The important thing is Minnesota lost and the curse of Al Davis lives on.

----------


## oyarde

I took the Vikings .

----------


## tebowlives

> I see Decaf Metcaff having a monster game and the D stuff all Aaron's attempt to get it going. Close game but the Hawks win


After a slow start, Metcalf turned it on over the last 9-10 games. Strong receiver with speed.

----------


## tebowlives

> I took the Vikings .


Not today. 49ers can play with injuries. The Vikings cannot. Maybe if they go 2 TEs at times it wont be so bad.

----------


## oyarde

> Shame the first game is the Vikings. If it was the last game, their season would end a day later.
> 
> Adam Thielen isn't healthy. The last half of the season he didn't do anything. The backups Smith and Johnson have ordinary names and below ordinary ability. Each is under 10 yards a catch. When I look up the word spare I see their pictures.


Diggs & Thielen will combine for 53 yards and a TD in first ten minutes . Best pair of WR's in football .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings with two first quarter sacks . We'll take it .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Vikings have only 14 yards rushing in the first half- just 83 total net yards and four first downs (and one of those via penalty) but are only down four- 14- 10 at the half.

----------


## oyarde

As an added bonus , the Olympics are banning protests

----------


## oyarde

> Vikings have only 14 yards rushing in the first half- just 83 total net yards and four first downs (and one of those via penalty) but are only down four- 14- 10 at the half.


We won the only game this season with a rushing total that low at half  . I think the 9ers would struggle trying to cover Diggs and Thielen si I would start with some quick throws there .Also the 9ers had a fumble given back to them by replay or we lead 10 - 7  at half.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> As an added bonus , the Olympics are banning protests


And Russians.

----------


## oyarde

> And Russians.


Two things nobody wants to see .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Seven net yards for Vikings in the third quarter- with a FG to start the 4th by the Niners, they trail 27- 10. (I can't complain about either team- both doing better than Denver this year)

----------


## oyarde

> Seven net yards for Vikings in the third quarter- with a FG to start the 4th by the Niners, they trail 27- 10. (I can't complain about either team- both doing better than Denver this year)


Needless to say I am disappointed with the Vikings second half offense execution but I knew this was a great defense .

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Niners looking good. At least it wasn’t a nail biter like their last several games.

The Niners v. Seahawks game will be epic.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Needless to say I am disappointed with the Vikings second half offense execution but I knew this was a great defense .


Must have been frustrating to watch.

----------


## oyarde

I took the Vikings , Chiefs , Ravens and the under on packers- seachickens this week .

----------


## oyarde

Of the final 8 playoff teams this yr , were any other than KC repeats from last seasons final 8 ? I am thinking not .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Of the final 8 playoff teams this yr , were any other than KC repeats from last seasons final 8 ? I am thinking not .

----------


## oyarde

Titans score after the Jackson interception , lead 7 - 0

----------


## oyarde

Ravens are 0 - 2 this season traling by ten points or more and 0 - 4 in playoffs with that deficit .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Ravens lead in everything but points. Titans scored one TD on just a 35 yard drive and the second on a single 45 yard TD pass.  14-6 at the half.

----------


## oyarde

With 25 min to play ravens should have taken the three points there to get within 5 .

----------


## euphemia

Are you all surprised at what youre seeing?

----------


## euphemia

Jump pass by Henry.  How about that?

----------


## Anti Globalist

Look at the faces of the Ravens fans in the stadium. All the energy they had has been completely drained.

----------


## juleswin

> Are you all surprised at what you’re seeing?


As a Chiefs fan, nothing the Titans do surprises me. They are putting it on the Ravens

----------


## euphemia

Frankly, Titans fans are a little surprised.  But what I see tonight is what we have wanted to see from them since they first came here.  Make your blocks, catch the ball.

----------


## euphemia

Interception Titans.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Look at the faces of the Ravens fans in the stadium. All the energy they had has been completely drained.


Look at the face of Lamar Jackson. A good coach would be coaching him right now. You don’t sit on the bench and cry. What would Tom Brady do? He would be huddling with coaches and players, looking for a new plan of attack; pep talking them, yelling at them, or both.

----------


## juleswin

> Look at the face of Lamar Jackson. A good coach would be coaching him right now. You don’t sit on the bench and cry. What would Tom Brady do? He would be huddling with coaches and players, looking for a new plan of attack; pep talking them, yelling at them, or both.


Tom Brady was doing the same thing as Lamar last week. Even the best teams have bad days.

----------


## oyarde

If ravens had kicked last XP they could have  kicked this one too if they score .

----------


## oyarde

Three turnovers for Jackson today , five in two games and 3 more today on downs .

----------


## oyarde

Ravens got the ball back pretty easy there . Had they got that last possession  in the end zone they would be in position to tie here .

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Tom Brady was doing the same thing as Lamar last week. Even the best teams have bad days.


Sure, but Lamar was doing it in the 3rd quarter. You still have a chance at that point. There does come a time when you have no chance, but not in the 3rd quarter. Great teams come back from deficits late in the game.

Lamar is young. That’s why it’s up to the coaches to give him some perspective.

----------


## oyarde

Looks like Jackson has a chance here to throw for 386 and run for 143 in the loss . That is what turnovers do .

----------


## tebowlives

Here's where we stand so far in the pursuit for the Landry Trophy

*tebowlives*
*juleswin*
*winner*

Texans
Texans
Texans

Patriots
Titans
Titans

Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks

Saints
Saints
Vikings

49ers
49ers
49ers

Ravens
Ravens
Titans

+3
+4


Chiefs
Chiefs


Packers
Seahawks






Texans
@ Chiefs


Seahawks
@ Packers

----------


## euphemia

Give the Titans a lot of credit.  They have executed very well.  

If Derrick Henry could get blockers as fast as he is, that would be kind of scary.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

No one saw that coming. What were the Vegas odds?

----------


## oyarde

Titans go to AFC championship for first time since 2002 and win two playoff games for first time since 1999 . Ravens end fifth consecutive season without a playoff win . Titans win two playoff games under 100 yards passing , last done by the 1988 Bengals . Henry first back over 180 three consecutive since the merger , maybe.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Who is favored tomorrow, Seattle or Green Bay?

----------


## oyarde

> No one saw that coming. What were the Vegas odds?


Ravens were 11 point favorites

----------


## oyarde

> Who is favored tomorrow, Seattle or Green Bay?


Green Bay four point favorites . I took the under.

----------


## juleswin

> Sure, but Lamar was doing it in the 3rd quarter. You still have a chance at that point. There does come a time when you have no chance, but not in the 3rd quarter. Great teams come back from deficits late in the game.
> 
> Lamar is young. That’s why it’s up to the coaches to give him some perspective.


I think the errors they made were mostly on the field, those turnovers on 4th downs they had did them in. Had they converted half of those or kicked a field goal, they maybe could have had a comeback. Also the Titans played well, stout defense, fantastic running and a qb who doesn't turnover. There was no coming back after they were down 22 pts in the 3rd quarter. At least not against this Titans team.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Green Bay four point favorites . I took the under.


Not much of a spread. Almost a toss-up. Probably due to home field advantage. Not fun to play in Seattle, but it’s going to be cold for a west coast team in Green Bay. Seattle might be the favorite if it was a home game for them.

----------


## oyarde

Last week I was 4 for 4 , today 0-2 . But I did cash in on my Hoosiers today , won by 12 as two point underdogs .

----------


## oyarde

> Not much of a spread. Almost a toss-up. Probably due to home field advantage. Not fun to play in Seattle, but it’s going to be cold for a west coast team in Green Bay. Seattle might be the favorite if it was a home game for them.


Seattle is 9 - 1 on the road since the preseason loss at Minnesota in Aug 18 . The other four losses they have were at home . So no real home field advantage for packers .

----------


## oyarde

Watching the Eagles games should be kind of  a look at packers - seachickens . The packers defense is good . Both the QB's are good after that not too sure about talent level left after injuries , last I heard all of Seattles backs were injured , GB has a good back .

----------


## oyarde

Packers losses this yr were to Eagles at home , then pretty well blown out in San Diego and at San Francisco , then beat the Giants , then played about four close games they won to close it out . About the only team the packers ran away from all yr was the raiders . The defense held opponents under 21 points 9 games . For the packers to beat Wilson by 4 to 7 they will have to play a nearly perfect game . Then they would play the 49ers in San Fran and be big  underdogs . I would be inclined to take the under in that matchup too .

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

quoth the ravens, never more!

----------


## Anti Globalist

To think the last team the Ravens lost to before the Titans was the Cleveland Browns.

----------


## oyarde

> To think the last team the Ravens lost to before the Titans was the Cleveland Browns.


And they got down by double digits like yesterday , also in the other loss they had .

----------


## tebowlives

> quoth the ravens, never more!


This is an NFL thread and we don't take kindly to quotes made by a sissified nancy boy like Poe. We quote people like Lombardi and Landry and Di'ka around these here parts.

----------


## tebowlives

> Last week I was 4 for 4 , today 0-2 . But I did cash in on my Hoosiers today , won by 12 as two point underdogs .


Oh cool because we really, really care about how well you do with your made up picks. This isn't the local dive bar at the back of the Holiday Inn where you exchange your lack of sports knowledge with a few junkies.

When I I beat you in the first round on the "My NFL Season is Ruined Pickem Contest" I was so glad "I could hand you one more loss before you fade into total obscurity and irrelevance".

----------


## oyarde

> Oh cool because we really, really care about how well you do with your made up picks. This isn't the local dive bar at the back of the Holiday Inn where you exchange your lack of sports knowledge with a few junkies.
> 
> When I I beat you in the first round on the "My NFL Season is Ruined Pickem Contest" I was so glad "I could hand you one more loss before you fade into total obscurity and irrelevance".


Obscurity works for me while I count my money .

----------


## oyarde

The real Tebow will be getting another shot in spring training .

----------


## oyarde

Five minutes in Texans lead KC 14 - 0 .

----------


## Brian4Liberty

KC in epic meltdown so far. Another dropped pass just now.

----------


## Anti Globalist

What the hell is going on this playoff season?  This is the wackiest I've ever seen it.

----------


## euphemia

Wow.  This game is turning on a dime.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

KC has epic comeback...and it’s only the first half.

----------


## tebowlives

The fake punt was the big mistake imo. Up by 17 and you fake a punt?

----------


## oyarde

Spot them 21 then hang 50 on them ? gotta be some kind of AFC playoff record …...

----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Spot them 21 then hang 50 on them ? gotta be some kind of AFC playoff record …...


Definitely some records set in that game. Was the over 82?

----------


## Anti Globalist

Last time the Chiefs were in the Super Bowl was 50 years ago.  We are now in the NFL's 100 season.  I can't quite put my finger on it, but that seems a bit suspicious.

----------


## oyarde

KC covers the spread of 11 .

----------


## oyarde

> Definitely some records set in that game. Was the over 82?


Ya 82 points scored , Over was 51 . I cannot imagine anyone taking the under .

----------


## oyarde

The close game should be the packers - seachickens .

----------


## oyarde

pretty bad start for the seachickems , packers 7 - 0 , probably about 1/3 of the way to having enough to win .

----------


## oyarde

Seachickens are going to have to switch the gameplan from FG's to TD's in the second half .

----------


## tebowlives

> Seachickens are going to have to switch the gameplan from FG's to TD's in the second half .


Wilson may do it again.

----------


## tebowlives

Here's where we stand after 8 games.
*tebowlives*
*juleswin*
*winner*

Texans
Texans
Texans

Patriots
Titans
Titans

Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks

Saints
Saints
Vikings

49ers
49ers
49ers

Ravens
Ravens
Titans

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Packers
Seahawks
Packers

+5
+5




Titans at Chiefs
Packers at 49ers

----------


## sparebulb



----------


## oyarde

packers cover the spread . Win by 5 . Did exactly what they needed , got out front early and the defense held on.49ers big favorites now .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Spot them 21 then hang 50 on them ? gotta be some kind of AFC playoff record ...


First playoff game where a team down by 20 or more won by 20 or more.

----------


## oyarde

Browns take Vikings Off Coord as coach . Quite frankly not a good fit . He is not used to coaching boys but men . Browns have too many duds for him to fix .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Just like every NFL season, the Browns will fire their coach after one year.

----------


## tebowlives

The race for the Tom Landry Trophy continues

*tebowlives*
*juleswin*
*winner*

Texans
Texans
Texans

Patriots
Titans
Titans

Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks

Saints
Saints
Vikings

49ers
49ers
49ers

Ravens
Ravens
Titans

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Packers
Seahawks
Packers

Chiefs



49ers



+5
+5

----------


## oyarde

> Last time the Chiefs were in the Super Bowl was 50 years ago.  We are now in the NFL's 100 season.  I can't quite put my finger on it, but that seems a bit suspicious.


They beat my NFL Championship  Vikings ( defeated browns 27 - 7 in NFL Championship ) in 1969 in the super bowl , the season before we lost in the Western Conf Championship to the Baltimore Colts in Baltimore 24 - 14 . We beat KC opening day the next season 27 - 10 at The Met for a sellout crowd .

----------


## tebowlives

I'd like to congratulate another Dallas Cowboy for entering the Hall of Fame and that's Coach Jimmy Johnson. 

In the 9 years he was Head Coach of the Cowboys and Dolphins, his teams made the playoffs in 6 of those years. He compiled a 9-4 playoff record which includes winning 2 Super Bowls after fleecing the Minnesota Vikings in the Herschel Walker trade.

----------


## euphemia

We enjoyed the chairman of the committee surprising them during the broadcast.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings will begin next season with new off and Def Coord.'s . I am thinking we need to draft a pair of Guards and Cornerbacks and basically get everyone else to sign or extend . That should be enough to win the Division and the NFC .

----------


## oyarde

Chargers Gates will be retiring . Vikings def Coord will not get a contract renewal . LSU Asst Coach Brady going to Panthers . Raiders gruden fires Def Line coach .

----------


## oyarde

Jacksonville Off Coord is out .

----------


## oyarde

Brad Childress will not return to bears .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Chargers Gates will be retiring . Vikings def Coord will not get a contract renewal . LSU Asst Coach Brady going to Panthers . Raiders gruden fires Def Line coach .


Gates has been retiring for a few years now but this time probably means it.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Larry Fitzgerald sign a 1-year contract with the Cardinals.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Giants hire Jason Garrett as offensive coordinator.  Bet he gave the Giants the entire Dallas playbook.

----------


## tebowlives

> Brad Childress will not return to bears .


Another victim of Viking ineptness. As HC Minnesota goes 10-6 then 12-4. The next year Favre is throwing interceptions like he's paid too. His 5.3 Int % was the highest of all 31 QBs that qualified for the passing title. So they fire Childress after week 11. Makes sense.

----------


## SummersEve

> I'd like to congratulate another Dallas Cowboy for entering the Hall of Fame and that's Coach Jimmy Johnson. 
> 
> In the 9 years he was Head Coach of the Cowboys and Dolphins, his teams made the playoffs in 6 of those years. He compiled a 9-4 playoff record which includes winning 2 Super Bowls after fleecing the Minnesota Vikings in the Herschel Walker trade.


Like A Boss.

----------


## euphemia

Definitely one of the few coaches who made a good transition from college to pros.  Miami was a real treat when Johnson was there.

----------


## tebowlives

> The race for the Tom Landry Trophy continues
> 
> *tebowlives*
> *juleswin*
> *winner*
> 
> Texans
> Texans
> Texans
> ...


 @juleswin ?

----------


## oyarde

Texans fire Def coach Pagano .

----------


## juleswin

> @juleswin ?


So I think its about time that we pick at least one underdog for this to make sense. Regular pick, I will go for 

Chiefs 
49ers

Rules where we have to pick at least one underdog

Titans 
49ers.

If you see this and agree to make an underdog pick then I am all for it

----------


## Anti Globalist

What are the chances that Andy Reid will once again choke in the AFC Championship game?

----------


## sparebulb

> What are the chances that Andy Reid will once again choke in the AFC Championship game?


68%

----------


## juleswin

> What are the chances that Andy Reid will once again choke in the AFC Championship game?


Very high chance

----------


## tebowlives

> So I think its about time that we pick at least one underdog for this to make sense. Regular pick, I will go for 
> 
> Chiefs 
> 49ers
> 
> Rules where we have to pick at least one underdog
> 
> Titans 
> 49ers.
> ...


Chiefs 49ers it is.

If there is going to be an upset it probably will be Tennessee

----------


## sparebulb

> 68%


I would like to amend my prediction at this point.

----------


## oyarde

> What are the chances that Andy Reid will once again choke in the AFC Championship game?


KC will cover the spread .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Kareem Hunt must be kicking himself right now knowing that his old team is going to the SB.

----------


## juleswin

The 49ers are going to be trouble 4 the chiefs. God help us

----------


## oyarde

San Fran currently covering the spread by 18 points .

----------


## tebowlives

> Kareem Hunt must be *kicking himself* right now knowing that his old team is going to the SB.


I see what you did there.

----------


## oyarde

Not really sure I know why packers were going for 2 there . If the got it they trailed by 19.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Not really sure I know why packers were going for 2 there . If the got it they trailed by 19.


That touchdown for Green Bay shouldn’t have been overturned. No evidence to overturn. Another screwup by the officials. Not a game breaker, but just stupid.

----------


## oyarde

Looks like 9ers will cover the spread by 8 .

----------


## oyarde

Packers should have been double digit underdogs . Say 11 or so .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Nobody was expecting the Packers to win.  Im honestly surprised they didnt get beat by Seattle.  They already beat San Fran and probably would have been a much closer game.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> The 49ers are going to be trouble 4 the chiefs. God help us


Chiefs defense ranks only #26 against the run which is the 49ers strength. They will definitely have to make some adjustments. Could be a high scoring game with the last team to score winning.

----------


## juleswin

> Chiefs defense ranks only #26 against the run which is the 49ers strength. They will definitely have to make some adjustments. Could be a high scoring game with the last team to score winning.


I put zero stock in season ranking in the post season. The Chiefs defense in week 1 is very different from what we saw last Sunday. But regardless, the 49ers are going to be a hard team to beat.

----------


## oyarde

> I put zero stock in season ranking in the post season. The Chiefs defense in week 1 is very different from what we saw last Sunday. But regardless, the 49ers are going to be a hard team to beat.


KC are 2 point favorites.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Eli Manning announces retirement after 16 seasons.  Want to thank him for beating Brady twice in the SB.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Phillip Rivers is moving to Florida. He likes to keep his family (wive and nine kids) close- he didn't move when the Chargers went to LA but stayed in San Diego and commuted.  LA is a very long commute from Florida so there is wide speculation he will be signing with a team there- Tampa Bay being the main one suggested.  He says he definitely wants to be playing next year and his contract with the Chargers runs out this year.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings will have eight players play in Pro Bowl .

----------


## oyarde

> Eli Manning announces retirement after 16 seasons.  Want to thank him for beating Brady twice in the SB.


He is a great American .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Gary Kubiak to become OC at the Vikings. Kevin Stefanski left to become head coach Cleveland. Kubiak spent nine years on the bench as backup to John Elway in Denver. He only started five games in that time.

----------


## Anti Globalist

> He is a great American .


But he'll never be as great of an American as you.

----------


## tebowlives

I want Andy Reid to win one. But you cannot will a win. Wishes and dreams don't come true and your life will be filled with regrets and failures. That said.
Niners dude!

Guessing San Fran will show run again. I wonder what kind of defensive scheme Reid will show up with? That question goes out to everyone except oyarde and zippyjuan since neither know squat about the NFL.

----------


## tebowlives

> Vikings will have eight players play in Pro Bowl .


Congratulations for making it to the 2nd round before being eliminated with all those Pro Bowlers. Maybe next year they'll learn to use Cook correctly and not wear him out so he doesn't fade. That poor SOB deserves to be in a better organization.

----------


## oyarde

> I want Andy Reid to win one. But you cannot will a win. Wishes and dreams don't come true and your life will be filled with regrets and failures. That said.
> Niners dude!
> 
> Guessing San Fran will show run again. I wonder what kind of defensive scheme Reid will show up with? That question goes out to everyone except oyarde and zippyjuan since neither know squat about the NFL.


I will call zippy and see, but  am leaning eight in the box

----------


## Anti Globalist

Ones thing for sure a lot of people are going to be wearing red in that stadium.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Vikings will have eight players play in Pro Bowl .


Instead of playing touch football, they should go ahead and put on flags and play flag football. It would be more challenging.

----------


## oyarde

RIP Chris Doleman .

----------


## oyarde

Finally , good news for dallas fans . The XFL will provide a real football team , dallas Renegades to play in Arlington . Bob Stoops ( a real football coach ) will be at the helm. Jim Zorn will be coaching seattle . Finally things are looking up for dallas.

----------


## tebowlives

> Finally , good news for dallas fans . The XFL will provide a real football team , dallas Renegades to play in Arlington . Bob Stoops ( a real football coach ) will be at the helm. Jim Zorn will be coaching seattle . Finally things are looking up for dallas.


We allow our sports teams to relocate to our country cousins in Arlington so the common people can watch us better off folk attend games.

----------


## tebowlives

This is where we currently stand

*tebowlives*
*juleswin*
*winner*

Texans
Texans
Texans

Patriots
Titans
Titans

Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks

Saints
Saints
Vikings

49ers
49ers
49ers

Ravens
Ravens
Titans

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Packers
Seahawks
Packers

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

49ers
49ers
49ers

49ers
Chiefs
49ers v Chiefs

+7
+7




Two may enter, one must leave.

I'd like to thank the participants as well as the Founders of this contest of ours.
So @oyarde , @Anti Globalist , @juleswin , @tebowlives ,  @acptulsa , @tfurrh , job well done. I feel the work I've put in has helped others in this league as they go through life. One example is Anti G now working who was without a doubt helped by participating in the "My NFL Season is Ruined Pickem Contest".  I think that's what brings comfort to me the most. Knowing that I can and do make a positive difference in others lives.

So if the before mentioned as well as any of the hang arounds like @Zippyjuan or @Brian4Liberty or anyone else who didn't really count since they didn't fully participate, want to chime into this thread and give us your thoughts on who is going to win or what each team has to do to win please do. (stay away from the dated cliches that oyarde is known to use.)

----------


## tebowlives

The last time Kansas City was in the Super Bowl 50 years ago, Jack Buck called that game on National TV. The Chiefs beat the Vikings. (who hasn't?) His son, Joe Buck is calling this game for Fox

----------


## Anti Globalist

This years Super Bowl better be a step up from snooze fest we got last year.

----------


## Zippyjuan

I'll go with the Chiefs. Experience counts and the Chief went through this last year (though they did not make the Super Bowl) while the 49ers haven't made the playoffs in the previous five years.

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

I'm not making a prediction, but despite what a hellhole The City has become, I can't not root for the 49ers. Maybe their victory will inspire somebody (anybody!) to actually clean up SF. A man can dream. Underneath all the syringes, wastrels and human $#@!, it is still a beautiful city.

----------


## tebowlives

> I'm not making a prediction, but despite what a hellhole The City has become, I can't not root for the 49ers. Maybe their victory will inspire somebody (anybody!) to actually clean up SF. A man can dream. Underneath all the syringes, wastrels and human $#@!, it is still a beautiful city.


awwwww That's sweet that you want to clean up San Francisco. Guess what? This is a NFL thread and we don't like clean

----------


## Anti Globalist

Anybody want to predict what the final score will be?

----------


## Anti Globalist

Be warned as theres going to be a SB commericial featuring drag queens.

----------


## sparebulb

> Anybody want to predict what the final score will be?


www.thefixisin.net

Tagline:  ARE PROFESSIONAL SPORTS FIXED?
Would you leave a multi-billion dollar industry up to chance?





> The 2019 NFL Season...The Fix Is In Style
> AFC & NFC CHAMPIONSHIPS
> 
> I'll start this off here: I think the better team won each game. If each game was played sans referees, I think both the 49ers and Chiefs beat the Packers and Titans respectively.
> 
> That said, the refs -- while not making a huge, obviously bad call as they did in last year's NFC Championship Game -- seemed to be leaning in each home team's favor. Remember earlier this season when everyone was complaining about the number of flags being thrown to the point that Tom Brady (of all people) chimed in on Twitter complaining about the penalties in a Thursday Night Jaguars v Titans game? It was bad. It was affecting the rate of play. It was driving fans crazy, no matter if the calls were justified or not.
> 
> In the Titans v Chiefs game, the Chiefs didn't get called for offensive holding. In the Packers v 49ers game, the 49ers didn't get called for offensive holding (amazing given they had 42 rushing attempts) or defensive pass interference. In fact, they had only two penalties for 10 yards.  It's rather amazing that both the Chiefs and 49ers offense played a relatively "perfect" game at the exact moment they needed to (which was what the Titans did the week before, but couldn't pull off in Kansas City).
> 
> ...

----------


## oyarde

> Anybody want to predict what the final score will be?


Over is 55 so vegas seems to think it could be 23 - 20 or 24 - 20. Interesting, KC beat the Vikings 23 - 20 in KC earlier this season in an example that would be closest to a similar match up. I imagine some 9ers defense fans are taking the under . The point spread for the game is practically a push at KC 2 point favorites , not even a FG difference so fans can just take their team to win . 9ers are going to run the ball , KC is going to throw. Reid will script the first 15 first and second down plays, if they work expect more of the same .

----------


## sparebulb

Just to get you all in the mood.

----------


## oyarde

Another comparison for you all to consider . The Packers defense was actually pretty good all season and the strength of that team. Probably better than the KC defense .9ers were able to run . SF averaged 145 yards rushing this season as the No. 2 rushing team . Then also consider  the 9ers lost to a mobile QB in Dec ( 20 - 17 Baltimore ) and the team that played them best was Atlanta ( Falcons 29 - 22) .Matt Ryan 5 yard  TD pass with .02 seconds remaining sealed it. 9ers were held to 120 yards rushing and lost two fumbles by RB's. 9ers won in preseason at KC by 10  ( 27 - 17), 9ers ran for about 137 , Mahomes was 8 of 10 with a 62 yard TD pass in first quarter and the Kickers were perfect , four point game going into fourth quarter when second and third stringers were playing . QB with most success against 9ers Defense this yr was Brees  , no sacks , 29 of 40 for 349 yards and five TD's in Dec. , Saints lost by 2 after a failed 2 point conversion pass .

----------


## oyarde

> Be warned as theres going to be a SB commericial featuring drag queens.


Probably bloomturd anti second amendment ads , drag queens and God knows what else .

----------


## tebowlives

I'm going with a high scoring game favors KC and a lower scoring game favors the 49ers. Take KC and the over or SF and the under.

----------


## juleswin

> This is where we currently stand
> 
> *tebowlives*
> *juleswin*
> *winner*
> 
> Texans
> Texans
> Texans
> ...


Chiefs, my heart says chiefs my head says 49ers. But I am going with my heart. That SF defense is going to be hell to penetrate.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

As a Santa Clara 49ers fan, I can’t help but notice that the Niners defense often lets down in the second half, and at the same time, Mahomes can score like crazy in the second half. It’s a KC strength against a Niners weakness. How much stamina does Bosa have? Can he chase Mahomes around for the entire game? Defenses get tired late in the game.

I can see it coming down to the end of the game, with whoever scores last wins. Shanahan has had his problems with end of game management. Will he call the right plays? Will he manage the clock correctly? You don’t want to be in the position of it being a one score game and give the ball to Mahomes with even 20 seconds on the clock.

If Shanahan can maintain a two score lead through the entire game, it can be an easy win for the Niners. That is if the Niner defense can shut down Mahomes...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Probably bloomturd anti second amendment ads , drag queens and God knows what else .


What are the Vegas odds on a commercial showing a gay/lesbian couple of some kind? Not that there’s anything wrong with that...




Lol. Too late. While pulling up that Seinfeld clip, YouTube played a Superbowl ad featuring Ellen Degeneres and her partner. Odds are 100%.

----------


## Anti Globalist

I want the Chiefs to win but at the same time I feel like the 49ers are going to win.

----------


## oyarde

> I want the Chiefs to win but at the same time I feel like the 49ers are going to win.


9ers could be hard to beat if they do not get down by more than one score and they get more than 135 yards rushing . Mahomes  is the key for KC . Brees picked the 9er secondary apart and did not hold the ball .

----------


## oyarde

I see those lowlife packers poached our defensive backs coach .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Cowboys to put the franchise tag on Prescott as contract talks go nowhere. Without a deal, Dak becomes a free agent next month. 
Raiders interested in Tom Brady.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Lamar Jackson wins MVP.

----------


## juleswin

> Cowboys to put the franchise tag on Prescott as contract talks go nowhere. Without a deal, Dak becomes a free agent next month. 
> Raiders interested in Tom Brady.


Tom Brady will not leave New England. The system.is a good part of why he is good. They just need to get better offensive weapons for him and let him play as they find his replacement. 

I'll rather see him retire than leave the Pats

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Tom Brady will not leave New England. The system.is a good part of why he is good. They just need to get better offensive weapons for him and let him play as they find his replacement. 
> 
> I'll rather see him retire than leave the Pats


Pats owner says they want to keep him.

----------


## oyarde

KC getting close to a 14-3 lead here .

----------


## oyarde

KC cannot stop the run , tied @ 10 , 5 min to Half KC ball

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Be warned as theres going to be a SB commericial featuring drag queens.


Looked like Sabra hummus had drag queens.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

And it looks like the powers-that-be have chosen Kansas City to win based on bad calls so far.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Who has the under?

----------


## oyarde

9ers get the ball start of Third . Tied 10 - 10 ,9ers 88 yards rushing , KC 52 yards rushing . Offenses look better than the defenses overall .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Better see a wardrobe malfunction during this halftime show.

----------


## oyarde

20 - 10 9ers 17 min to play . KC has to make ea possession count because niners will be running the ball rest of the way .

----------


## oyarde

The NFC , by far the better league this yr leads by 10 after 3 .

----------


## oyarde

9 to play , for KC to have a chance they have to score this drive

----------


## oyarde

6 1/2 mark in the fourth both teams over 300. 9ers lead by 3 with the ball. 9ers with only 119 rushing .

----------


## phill4paul

> 6 1/2 mark in the fourth both teams over 300. 9ers lead by 3 with the ball. 9ers with only 119 rushing .


  It's been a good game.

----------


## oyarde

KC will get the ball back with 5 to play trailing by 3 .

----------


## oyarde

Kelce & Hill now at 15 catches for 148 yards

----------


## oyarde

Watkins with the 38 yard catch on Sherman . Watkins at 99 yards

----------


## oyarde

2 1/2 to play KC leads 24 - 20 , 9er ball next score puts the over in play

----------


## oyarde

9ers have all timeouts, 4 downs because they have to have 6.

----------


## oyarde

2 min warning  , niners at own 35 trail by 4 .

----------


## oyarde

> Anybody want to predict what the final score will be?


More than the under

----------


## phill4paul

KC just won it. This was a really tight game.

----------


## oyarde

4th qtr KC 21 9ers 0 , KC leading 31 - 20 with 1 min to play

----------


## oyarde

KC Williams over 100 yards rushing

----------


## oyarde

QB's throw 4 picks

----------


## oyarde

NFC is too good , Niners wont be back next yr playing a first place schedule . No reason KC cannot make it back . Pats all washed up , Luck retired , Ravens only competition .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Hats off to Andy Reid.  Thought for sure he was gonna choke.  Next stop:  All you can eat buffet at the White House.

----------


## oyarde

> Hats off to Andy Reid.  Thought for sure he was gonna choke.  Next stop:  All you can eat buffet at the White House.


Fantastic fourth quarter by Mahomes ,Bienemy and Reid .

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Hats off to Andy Reid.  Thought for sure he was gonna choke.  Next stop:  All you can eat buffet at the White House.


Seemed more like a scripted salute to Andy Reed. It was a strange game. Didn’t seem either team was really trying near the end.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Fantastic fourth quarter by Mahomes ,Bienemy and Reid .


Seemed like Niners didn’t try. Even KC seemed to coast.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Fantastic fourth quarter by Mahomes ,Bienemy and Reid .


Bienemy being a Heisman Trophy winner from Colorado.  

Exciting game- one team looked completely in charge then it switched to the other team dominating and then back again.  Chiefs were double digits behind in all three playoff games and won them by double digits. They never give up- kind of like the Patriots used to be.  Mahomes seemed pretty rattled until that fourth quarter when it got down to "do or die".

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> 4th qtr KC 21 9ers 0 , KC leading 31 - 20 with 1 min to play


Just what I expected to happen. And you don’t win by not scoring in the 4th.




> As a Santa Clara 49ers fan, I can’t help but notice that the *Niners defense often lets down in the second half, and at the same time, Mahomes can score like crazy in the second half. It’s a KC strength against a Niners weakness*. How much stamina does Bosa have? Can he chase Mahomes around for the entire game? Defenses get tired late in the game.
> 
> I can see it coming down to the end of the game, with whoever scores last wins. Shanahan has had his problems with end of game management. Will he call the right plays? Will he manage the clock correctly? You don’t want to be in the position of it being a one score game and give the ball to Mahomes with even 20 seconds on the clock.
> 
> If Shanahan can maintain a two score lead through the entire game, it can be an easy win for the Niners. That is if the Niner defense can shut down Mahomes...


Shanahan play calling comes into question again. He now has the the top 2 losses by favored teams in Superbowl history.

And is Garapolo a Superbowl caliber quarterback? You can’t win a last minute shootout by running the ball. You have to be able to score fast. And you have to be able to see open receivers. And throw accurately. IIRC, he threw one long ball all game and overthrew it. That could have been 7 points, and a lot of quarterbacks make that throw.

----------


## tebowlives

*tebowlives*
*juleswin*
*winner*

Texans
Texans
Texans

Patriots
Titans
Titans

Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks

Saints
Saints
Vikings

49ers
49ers
49ers

Ravens
Ravens
Titans

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Packers
Seahawks
Packers

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

49ers
49ers
49ers

49ers
Chiefs
Chiefs

+7
+8





 Congratulations to Juleswin for winning the first Tom Landry Trophy

----------


## Brian4Liberty

A lot of commentators are talking about how Mahomes turns it on at the end. But it was also a tendency for the Niners defense to let down at the end. Bad combination for the Niners.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mahomes seems like the kind of person that can win 3-4 Super Bowls.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Am I alone when I say that the Super Bowl commercials have been bad the past few years?  Last time I remember them being any good was 2013.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Am I alone when I say that the Super Bowl commercials have been bad the past few years?  Last time I remember them being any good was 2013.


I tried to actually watch them- didn't see anything memorable. The big trend was to use celebrities. Lots of them. Otherwise, not much creativity.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Philip Rivers declaring himself a free agent- not a surprise after he moved his family from San Diego (commuting distance to LA which he drove every week last season) to Florida.  Chargers have the #6 pick in the draft and many expect them to go for a QB but they would probably like somebody with experience as well to help tutor a rookie.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Rivers is now a free agent.  Most likely wants to go somewhere where he has a chance of winning a Super Bowl.  Personally I think its too late for him to even get one now.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Rivers is now a free agent.  Most likely wants to go somewhere where he has a chance of winning a Super Bowl.  Personally I think its too late for him to even get one now.


If he wants to win a Super Bowl, he will need to sign with a team on the verge of getting there since he probably only has a couple more seasons left unless he becomes a back-up.  Chargers did not win a single conference game this year with him as QB. His move to Florida seems to suggest he likes Tampa Bay. Some have suggested the Colts. Or replace Cam Newton at Carolina.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Mark Gastiineau wants his record back- most sacks in a season.  He had it from 1984 to 2001 when Brett Favre fell down right in front of Michael Strahan in the final quarter of the final game of the season.  All Strahan had to do was touch him.  Favre handed Strahan the ball right after the play and many think it was a "gimme" so he could have the record. 

https://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/...on-sack-record




> Gastineau, who was in attendance that day, congratulated Strahan on the field and never has tried to impugn the integrity of the record.
> 
> Until now.
> 
> "Being nice and being a good sport, that's good, but it's not real," Gastineau said. "In fact, I'm kind of a liar in a way. I feel like there's just something wrong.
> 
> "This is on my head all the time. It goes through my head all the time. I want to clear things up."
> 
> The obvious question is, why now?
> ...





> The record has been a source of anguish for Strahan as well. In "A Football Life," a documentary aired in 2013 by the NFL Network, he says, "The sack record is great, absolutely phenomenal, but I almost feel like in a sense it was diminished because everyone goes, 'Oh, Brett Favre gave you a sack.'
> 
> "I caught so much flak over it. ... It's not worth it, because everyone looks as if one sack that they question is the defining moment of my career."
> 
> Also in that interview, Strahan says, "I love Mark Gastineau. I appreciate him."

----------


## tebowlives

> If he wants to win a Super Bowl, he will need to sign with a team on the verge of getting there since he probably only has a couple more seasons left unless he becomes a back-up. Chargers did not win a single conference game this year with him as QB. His move to Florida seems to suggest he likes Tampa Bay. Some have suggested the Colts. Or replace Cam Newton at Carolina.





> Rivers is now a free agent.  Most likely wants to go somewhere where he has a chance of winning a Super Bowl.  Personally I think its too late for him to even get one now.


I think he'd make Tampa Bay a contender.

----------


## oyarde

I have convinced the Redskins and Adrian Peterson to do another season , looking for some big games against the cowboys .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Brees announces hes returned for the 2020-2021 season.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Brees announces hes returned for the 2020-2021 season.


I expect Brady will be back with the Patriots too.

----------


## tebowlives

> Brees announces hes returned for the 2020-2021 season.


Bridgewater will leave.

----------


## tebowlives

> I have convinced the Redskins and Adrian Peterson to do another season , looking for some big games against the cowboys .


Makes sense.  Stockpile RBs and QBs while coming in last. Poor AP

----------


## Anti Globalist

Brees won't quit until he has records that nobody will break.

----------


## oyarde

Rumors are patriots going after Mariotta and Colts after Rivers .

----------


## Anti Globalist

NFL combine started recently.  Anybody in this upcoming draft looking like they might be huge stars?

----------


## oyarde

> NFL combine started recently.  Anybody in this upcoming draft looking like they might be huge stars?


CBS signed romo for 17 million a year . Closest thing to a star cowboy fans are going to get .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Deandre Hopkins got traded to the Cardinals.  Texans front office must have gotten a case of the coronavirus.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Tom Brady has announced he is leaving the Patriots.

----------


## dokkie

> Tom Brady has announced he is leaving the Patriots.


More like he is leaving the NFL. I don't see him signing with any other team especially with this whole virus scare

----------


## oyarde

mariotta to the raiders ?

----------


## Anti Globalist

Rivers to the Colts.

----------


## tebowlives

Brady to Tampa Bay

----------


## tebowlives

The Cowboys are resigning Dak with a tag. Cooper is resigned at 5 yrs, 100 mil. lol thats a lot
They have no DBs yet.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Stefon Diggs got traded to the Buffalo Bills.

----------


## tebowlives

> Stefon Diggs got traded to the Buffalo Bills.


I don't blame him for wanting out of that hell hole. Diggs hasn't been happy ever since they got Cousins. Thielen isn't too fond of him either. It's the poisonous atmosphere that the Viking organization is known for that leads to dissent.

The Vikings agreed to send Diggs and a 2020 seventh-round pick to Buffalo for a first-round pick, a fifth-rounder, a sixth-rounder and a 2021 fourth-round selection.

That's a lot of draft choices they got. Good WRers are plentiful in this draft too. Like most of you out there, I hope this doesn't turn out well, but it easily could.

----------


## oyarde

Bears get Foles .

----------


## oyarde

> Stefon Diggs got traded to the Buffalo Bills.


I love Diggs as a player but have my doubts he is a good team mate . Vikings gave up half of the best NFC WR tandem but got enough draft picks to make it worthwhile if they get a superstar with one of them and players that make the team with the rest . Vikings need cornerbacks and Offensive Guards , same positions they were weak on last season . They have enough draft picks to cover it if starting players are out there.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Todd Gurley signed with the Atlanta Falcons.

----------


## tebowlives

> Todd Gurley signed with the Atlanta Falcons.


Rams paying 7.5 mill and Atlanta paying 6 mil with 2.5 mil of his contract being offset. 1 year I think. 6 million is a decent gamble for Gurley. Arthritic knee I believe. Not too many years left.

----------


## tebowlives

Cowboys losing Travis Frederick to retirement is big. 

Getting Gerald McCoy and probably Poe is huge and so is Poe. Now if the pot heads are allowed back the DL rotation will be something.

----------


## tebowlives

Haven't heard much NFL stuff lately. Granted I was busy at Daks shindig and may have missed something.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Gronkowski is coming out of retirement to join Tom Brady on the Buccaneers.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings need a slot WR , Offensive Guards and Cornerbacks , basically five guys  that can play now. Look to have gotten 2 in the first round ( WR & CB ) . Have a lot of picks left so they need to come up with the other 3 . We are not looking for special teams subs here , starters.

----------


## oyarde

Here in the second round today I hope we get another Corner or a Guard.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Hope Burrows likes being on the Bengals.  Its once of those franchises where players careers die.

----------


## John-G

> Hope Burrows likes being on the Bengals.  Its once of those franchises where players careers die.


I think you are confusing the bengals with the browns. Lots of stars have played for the Bengals, they have made the playoffs on consecutive years recently. Their previous quarter back made the all stars etc. Bengals OK, browns bad

----------


## Anti Globalist

> I think you are confusing the bengals with the browns. Lots of stars have played for the Bengals, they have made the playoffs on consecutive years recently. Their previous quarter back made the all stars etc. Bengals OK, browns bad


I'm well aware that the Browns have that reputation as well.  Bengals haven't had a winning season since the 2015 season.  Even when they made the playoffs they were eliminated immediately.  They haven't won a playoff game in 30 years.

----------


## oyarde

packers took the heir to rogers . Vikings win the NFC . Cowboys finish last .

----------


## oyarde

Looking good so far , two corners , a slot WR  and a Tackle that could be switched to guard and one pick to go in the third round . Lots of picks left , need Guards , could probably use more corners and Guards if there is any quality left

----------


## Anti Globalist

Jameis Winston signed a one-year deal with the Saints.

----------


## tebowlives

> Looking good so far , two corners , a slot WR  and a Tackle that could be switched to guard and one pick to go in the third round . Lots of picks left , need Guards , could probably use more corners and Guards if there is any quality left


K.J. Osborn should stick as the Vikings returners were a weak link. The backup wrers were no bed of roses either.
Justin Jefferson is probably scheduled to be a starter. 
Both CBS Gladney and Dantzler shouldstick and get decent playing time
I think the tackle Cleveland may surprise people. He wasn't healthy last year.

It's a good draft but done by a team that doesn't know how to utilize their talent or finish games.

It wont matter as they will go no further than the NFC Championship game as Dallas is poised to take it this year.

----------


## tebowlives

> Jameis Winston signed a one-year deal with the Saints.


I think that's a good move.
They also signed Taysom Hill to a 2 year $21 mil extension. Expensive so I'm betting he gets more playing time. One would think so for that money.

----------


## oyarde

I am thinking the only competition the Vikings have in the NFC right now are 9ers , Bucs , Packers , Bears , Saints . Those should be the elite 6 . No nfc east team will win a road playoff game.

----------


## oyarde

Last season we lost at KC by 3 and at Seattle by 7 . Win those we would have finished with 13 wins after losing in SF in the playoffs .We wont have KC this season and maybe we get Seattle at home .   With improved play @ CB and Guard we will push through to be on top . We have Cook , Thielen and great tight end depth , great linebackers , safeties  and a DE . Good draft . I'm ready for the trophy .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Packers should have drafted some receivers instead of the guy that's going to be Rodger's replacement.

----------


## oyarde

> Packers should have drafted some receivers instead of the guy that's going to be Rodger's replacement.


Yes I am quite happy . Muh Vikings helped themselves with a few guys who can contribute , GB , bears and lions did not . I think we are ready to win our division . Rogers should just quit and come work for coach Zimmer who has offered him a coaching job .

----------


## tebowlives

> Yes I am quite happy . Muh Vikings helped themselves with a few guys who can contribute , GB , bears and lions did not . I think we are ready to win our division . Rogers should just quit and come work for coach Zimmer who has offered him a coaching job .


Maybe Rogers can teach the Vikings how to win a Super Bowl?

----------


## Anti Globalist

Andy Dalton signs one year deal with the Dallas Cowboys.

----------


## tebowlives

> Andy Dalton signs one year deal with the Dallas Cowboys.


Hall of Fame Coach Joe Gibbs said the 2nd most important position on a team is the backup QB.
Beuerlein
Kosar
Wilson
White
Morton

All were the backups during the Cowboy Super Bowl seasons.

It's a sign.

----------


## oyarde

> Andy Dalton signs one year deal with the Dallas Cowboys.


Sorry he could not get to a better team .

----------


## tebowlives

> Sorry he could not get to a better team .


I don't understand? How could he when he got to go to the best team?

----------


## Anti Globalist

Frank Gore signs one year deal with the New York Jets.

----------


## oyarde

> Frank Gore signs one year deal with the New York Jets.


he deserved better

----------


## Anti Globalist

> he deserved better


He should have gone to a team where he has a chance to win a SB.

----------


## tebowlives

> He should have gone to a team where he has a chance to win a SB.


7 wins with a weak run game and a rookie QB. NE is down. Buf is tough. Maybe the Jets make the playoffs this year. Especially if their OL stays healthy. AFC is weaker overall.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Carlos Hyde signs one year deal with the Seattle Seahawks.

----------


## tebowlives

> Carlos Hyde signs one year deal with the Seattle Seahawks.


Veteran influence.

----------


## tebowlives

It looks like the NFL will start on time so everyone should be gearing up for the "Cowboys will win the NFC" pickem contest.

Sad to say the league office has stripped Juleswin of his title as he is not a natural born US citizen. In order to qualify for membership in this thing of ours, one must be born on 'Murican soil, or be a child born to a US citizen who is overseas, or a child of a US citizen who is hiding in a foreign country to avoid taxes. So the first year will be vanished from the pages of time. I'm just as sick as everyone here, that Juleswin has perpetrated such an egregious crime against humanity.

For the second season I have decided to use executive privilege and have pardoned Juleswin for his crimes against our league and he will be allowed to participate this year. Hardly any 'Muricans have showed the backbone to challenge the Founders tenacity of correctly picking games and dispatching their opponents so we take what we can get.

The playoff system will favor the higher ranked members. All in the playoffs will pick every playoff game and the higher ranked member will get the win in case of ties.

Rankings will be determined by who has the most wins, in case of a tie, who reached that win total first. Going back to the first win if needed.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Patriots sign Cam Newton to a 1 year deal.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Washington Redskins organization has announced that they will be officially changing the name of the team.

----------


## tebowlives

> Washington Redskins organization has announced that they will be officially changing the name of the team.


When they finally decide it should be the Hogs

----------


## tebowlives

7 of the top 9 teams in rushing yards made the playoffs. Minnesota was 6th. If I had Cousins as a QB I'd run too.

----------


## tebowlives

Cowboys sign Pro Bowl defensive end Everson Griffen. Hopefully the potheads will be unsuspended and add to what is looking like an elite pass rushing D line.

----------


## tebowlives

> Cowboys sign Pro Bowl defensive end Everson Griffen. Hopefully the potheads will be unsuspended and add to what is looking like an elite pass rushing D line.


Gerald McCoy suffered a ruptured quadriceps tendon during practice Monday and will miss the entire 2020 season,

----------


## Anti Globalist

Any notable players saying their skipping playing this season due to coronavirus?

----------


## tebowlives

> Any notable players saying their skipping playing this season due to coronavirus?


I've heard some vikings players are going to do that. Granted that team has had character issues for a long time.

----------


## tebowlives

Jags trade DE Yannick Ngakoue to Vikings. Jags have given up for this season and Minnesota doubles down on not relying on their QB to win games. So he'll replace Griffen at DE who went to the Cowboys and faked a season ending injury.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings will have the fiercest pass rush on the way to NFC Championship .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Season starts in two weeks.

----------


## oyarde

> Season starts in two weeks.


Jags waived star RB

----------


## Anti Globalist

> Jags waived star RB


Won't be surprised if the Patriots get him.

----------


## tebowlives

The first game is Thursday Night Sep 10th. The Cowboys take center stage in the Sunday Night game.
Week One from https://www.pro-football-reference.c...2020/games.htm

The Thu pick has to be in before KO Thursday Night
The rest of the games need to be in before KO of the first Sunday game

Please use this order and only post your winner when picking so I can paste the picks straight in

Thu    Houston Texans    @    Kansas City Chiefs    
Sun    Seattle Seahawks    @    Atlanta Falcons    
Sun    New York Jets    @    Buffalo Bills    
Sun    Las Vegas Raiders    @    Carolina Panthers    
Sun    Chicago Bears    @    Detroit Lions    
Sun    Indianapolis Colts    @    Jacksonville Jaguars 
Sun    Green Bay Packers    @    Minnesota Vikings    
Sun    Miami Dolphins    @    New England Patriots 
Sun    Cleveland Browns    @    Baltimore Ravens    
Sun    Philadelphia Eagles    @    Washington Football Team 
Sun    Los Angeles Chargers @    Cincinnati Bengals    
Sun    Tampa Bay Buccaneers @    New Orleans Saints    
Sun    Arizona Cardinals    @    San Francisco 49ers 
Sun    Dallas Cowboys    @    Los Angeles Rams    
Mon    Pittsburgh Steelers    @    New York Giants    
Mon    Tennessee Titans    @    Denver Broncos

----------


## tebowlives

With teams not getting the normal practice time, the defense will take center stage as offenses will be slow to gel. Look to rookies in starting spots starting slow.


Here are my picks or what I like to call the golden ticket.

*Week One*
Kansas City Chiefs
Seattle Seahawks
Buffalo Bills
Las Vegas Raiders
Detroit Lions
Indianapolis Colts
Minnesota Vikings
New England Patriots
Baltimore Ravens
Philadelphia Eagles
Los Angeles Chargers
New Orleans Saints
San Francisco 49ers
*Dallas Cowboys*
Pittsburgh Steelers
Tennessee Titans

----------


## tebowlives

Dallas DE Randy Gregory is back! Gregory may report to the team on Monday, but won't be allowed to practice until Oct. 5 or play until after the team's Week 6 game

https://www.nfl.com/news/cowboys-de-...nstated-by-nfl

----------


## tebowlives

Deshaun Watson signed a four-year contract extension worth $160 million, with $111 million in guarantees. He needs to run less and he'll make it through those 4 years.

They picked up depth at wide receiver in Cooks and Cobb but lost the great DeAndre Hopkins to Arizona. Will David Johnson stay healthy, probably not, and replace the production from Carlos Hyde? They have Duke Johnson who is probably the 2nd best backup running back behind Dallas Cowboy Tony Pollard.

----------


## oyarde

Chiefs , Seachickens , Bills , Lions , Colts , Vikings , Pats , Ravens , Eagles , Chargers , Saints , 9ers , Rams , Steelers , Titans and Raiders

----------


## Anti Globalist

I'm surprised Watson even got a contract extension after seeing Hopkins get traded to the Cardinals.

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 1

**tebowlives*
*oyarde*
*anti*

Kansas City Chiefs
Kansas City Chiefs
Kansas City Chiefs

Seattle Seahawks
Seattle Seahawks
Seattle Seahawks

Buffalo Bills
Buffalo Bills
Buffalo Bills

Las Vegas Raiders
Las Vegas Raiders
Las Vegas Raiders

Detroit Lions
Detroit Lions
Detroit Lions

Indianapolis Colts
Indianapolis Colts
Indianapolis Colts

Minnesota Vikings
Minnesota Vikings
Minnesota Vikings

New England Patriots
New England Patriots
New England Patriots

Baltimore Ravens
Baltimore Ravens
Baltimore Ravens

Philadelphia Eagles
Philadelphia Eagles
Philadelphia Eagles

Los Angeles Chargers
Los Angeles Chargers
Los Angeles Chargers

New Orleans Saints
New Orleans Saints
New Orleans Saints

San Francisco 49ers
San Francisco 49ers
San Francisco 49ers

*Dallas Cowboys*
Los Angeles Rams
Los Angeles Rams

Pittsburgh Steelers
Pittsburgh Steelers
Pittsburgh Steelers

Tennessee Titans
Tennessee Titans
Tennessee Titans

----------


## Anti Globalist

NFL Week 1 Picks:

Kansas City>Houston
Philadelphia>Washington
New England>Miami
Minnesota>Green Bay
Indianapolis>Jacksonville
Detroit>Chicago
Las Vegas>Carolina
Buffalo>New York Jets
Baltimore>Cleveland
Seattle>Atlanta
Los Angeles Chargers>Cincinnati
San Francisco>Arizona
New Orleans>Tampa Bay
Los Angeles Rams>Dallas
Pittsburgh>New York Jets
Tennessee>Denver

----------


## oyarde

A Peterson to the Lions

----------


## tebowlives

> A Peterson to the Lions


The Lions run game just got a lot better. Last year 3rd down back J.D. McKissic was in his 4th season, the other running backs were 2 rookies and a 2nd year man. With Stafford back they are a legitimate .500 team again.

----------


## tebowlives

I see that the 2 other participants copied my picks exactly except for 1 game. Their childish attempt at picking against the Dallas Cowboys has not gone unnoticed. I welcome the group thought mentality that some have which will no doubt separate me from the rest of the field at seasons end. The title will be mine.

Last year we were knocking at the door, this year we're going to knock that door down.

----------


## tebowlives

If this were a normal season I might have gone for Tampa over New Orleans. Once that offense has worked together they may be real tough to stop.

----------


## John-G

Kansas City>Houston
Philadelphia>Washington
New England>Miami
Green bay>Viking
Indianapolis>Jacksonville
Detroit>Chicago
Las Vegas>Carolina
Buffalo>New York Jets
Baltimore>Cleveland
Seattle>Atlanta
Los Angeles Chargers>Cincinnati
San Francisco>Arizona
New Orleans>Tampa Bay
Los Angeles Rams>Dallas
Pittsburgh>New York Jets
Tennessee>Denver

Pick submitted when Texans were leading 7-0

----------


## tebowlives

7-0 Texans after 1. KC knocking on the door. A good game to open the season so far.

----------


## tommyrp12

I want to watch but i won't because of the BLM BS.

----------


## John-G

> I want to watch but i won't because of the BLM BS.


So far, only one BLM related ad. No field, jersey or in game broadcast pandering to blm. So far 100x better than MLB and NBA

----------


## tommyrp12

> So far, only one BLM related ad. No field, jersey or in game broadcast pandering to blm. So far 100x better than MLB and NBA


I was just going off of what i heard. I thought that the end zones were going to have BLM messages and there was going to be a whole other black national anthem. I hope i am wrong. I have only watched the last two Celtics games because of the BLM stuff. It sucks.

----------


## John-G

> I was just going off of what i heard. I thought that the end zones were going to have BLM messages and there was going to be a whole other black national anthem. I hope i am wrong. I have only watched the last two Celtics games because of the BLM stuff. It sucks.


I also think they played the "black" anthem at the start but I did not tune in for it. And unlike it was suggested in earlier articles, none of the players have any decals on their helmets supporting BLM. It has been very uneventful so far.

I hope I don't jinx it

----------


## oyarde

So far KC easily covering the spread as expected

----------


## oyarde

KC up 24 - 7 , should be 31 - 7 duplicating last years 20 point playoff win so far

----------


## John-G

> I was just going off of what i heard. I thought that the end zones were going to have BLM messages and there was going to be a whole other black national anthem. I hope i am wrong. I have only watched the last two Celtics games because of the BLM stuff. It sucks.


Small correction, they have a very small decal on their helmets but it is so tiny that they have to zoom into up close for me to see it. I saw one for Breanna Taylor and Resist hate.

----------


## John-G

> I was just going off of what i heard. I thought that the end zones were going to have BLM messages and there was going to be a whole other black national anthem. I hope i am wrong. I have only watched the last two Celtics games because of the BLM stuff. It sucks.


Clay Travis who is big Trump guy and not an SJW at all also backs up my assessment, he thinks the games were way less woke than he expected.




Start at minute 2

- Field looks normal
- Names at the back of helmet can be barely seen
- Following lead from NHL and MLB over NBA
- Almost all Chiefs stood up for the anthem - Texans stays in the locker room for the anthem
- No activism action to take your focus from the actual sports
- some crowd present during the game.

For me, seeing the coaching staff with face masks and face shields really put me off but I think that has to do with state rules than NFL rules.

----------


## tebowlives

I'm changing my pick from Philly to Washington. Phillys All Pro Guard Brooks is out for the season and their big DT Hargrave is out for this game. So I'm picking the Hogs.

*tebowlives*
*oyarde*
*Anti*

winner

Kansas City Chiefs
Kansas City Chiefs
Kansas City Chiefs

Kansas City Chiefs

Seattle Seahawks
Seattle Seahawks
Seattle Seahawks



Buffalo Bills
Buffalo Bills
Buffalo Bills



Las Vegas Raiders
Las Vegas Raiders
Las Vegas Raiders



Detroit Lions
Detroit Lions
Detroit Lions



Indianapolis Colts
Indianapolis Colts
Indianapolis Colts



Minnesota Vikings
Minnesota Vikings
Minnesota Vikings



New England Patriots
New England Patriots
New England Patriots



Baltimore Ravens
Baltimore Ravens
Baltimore Ravens



*Washington Hogs*
Philadelphia Eagles
Philadelphia Eagles



Los Angeles Chargers
Los Angeles Chargers
Los Angeles Chargers



New Orleans Saints
New Orleans Saints
New Orleans Saints



San Francisco 49ers
San Francisco 49ers
San Francisco 49ers



*Dallas Cowboys*
Los Angeles Rams
Los Angeles Rams



Pittsburgh Steelers
Pittsburgh Steelers
Pittsburgh Steelers



Tennessee Titans
Tennessee Titans
Tennessee Titans

----------


## jkr

um
where r stream or rivers now?

----------


## John-G

> um
> where r stream or rivers now?


Colts

----------


## oyarde

Colts out early 7 - 0 lead

----------


## oyarde

Vikings open up with two completions to Thielen then 
6 runs by Cook & Mattison for the TD. Averaged 4.67 yards per rush

----------


## oyarde

Baltimore up 7 - 0 , Las Vegas leading 7 - 3

----------


## oyarde

Eagles up 10 - 0 , Buffalo up 7 - 0

----------


## tebowlives

A bad PF call against Green Bay allows the Vikings to get a Field Goal at the buzzer. Still Green Bay is controlling the game 21-10. They look to be the class of that division.

----------


## tebowlives

> I'm changing my pick from Philly to Washington. Phillys All Pro Guard Brooks is out for the season and their big DT Hargrave is out for this game. So I'm picking the Hogs.


Starting tackle Lane Johnson was out, Backup tackle goes out and the rugby player who never played football is the new tackle. The Redskins sacks will keep coming. Down by only 17-14 after a disastrous start. The person I'm quoting really knows his stuff

----------


## Anti Globalist

As usual the Browns are in their typical fashion.

----------


## tebowlives

Looks like tebowlives gets the win. If for some strange reason the Cowboys loose then it's a 3 way tie.

*tebowlives*
*oyarde*
*Anti*

winner

Kansas City Chiefs
Kansas City Chiefs
Kansas City Chiefs

Kansas City Chiefs

Seattle Seahawks
Seattle Seahawks
Seattle Seahawks

Seattle Seahawks

Buffalo Bills
Buffalo Bills
Buffalo Bills

Buffalo Bills

Las Vegas Raiders
Las Vegas Raiders
Las Vegas Raiders

Las Vegas Raiders

Detroit Lions
Detroit Lions
Detroit Lions

Chicago Bears

Indianapolis Colts
Indianapolis Colts
Indianapolis Colts

Jacksonville Jaguars

Minnesota Vikings
Minnesota Vikings
Minnesota Vikings

Green Bay Packers

New England Patriots
New England Patriots
New England Patriots

New England Patriots

Baltimore Ravens
Baltimore Ravens
Baltimore Ravens

Baltimore Ravens

Washington Hogs
Philadelphia Eagles
Philadelphia Eagles

Washington Hogs

Los Angeles Chargers
Los Angeles Chargers
Los Angeles Chargers

Los Angeles Chargers

New Orleans Saints
New Orleans Saints
New Orleans Saints

New Orleans Saints

San Francisco 49ers
San Francisco 49ers
San Francisco 49ers

Arizona Cardinals

9
8
8

13

*Dallas Cowboys*
Los Angeles Rams
Los Angeles Rams



Pittsburgh Steelers
Pittsburgh Steelers
Pittsburgh Steelers



Tennessee Titans
Tennessee Titans
Tennessee Titans

----------


## tebowlives

Brady moves Tampa down the field after his pic six. Down by 10. At least it's a game now.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings unable to overcome spotting green bay a second quarter where they were outscored  19 - 3 , lose by 9. Colts , just a disappointing second half , Lions bright spot was Peterson. Eagles , I dunno what the $#@! that was .

----------


## tebowlives

Going for it and failing on 4th and 3 was costly for Dallas. Points were hard to come by. The field goal was the smart move.

----------


## oyarde

The Great Oyarde  goes 9 - 5  as does AG

----------


## oyarde

Redskins now the NFC East favorite . LOL . Who saw that coming

----------


## Anti Globalist

That awkward moment when you lose to a team thats called the Washington Football Team.

----------


## oyarde

Colts , 9ers , Eagles of course the biggest losers in week 1. Basically losing a chance at a victory that should have . If they want to contend for playoffs they'll have To steal one later they shouldnt win to make up for it.

----------


## oyarde

Then the Browns . With no chance of beating baltimore stretch the opening day winless streak to greatest record ever . Last won opener in 2004 .

----------


## John-G

> Looks like tebowlives gets the win. If for some strange reason the Cowboys loose then it's a 3 way tie.
> 
> *tebowlives*
> *oyarde*
> *Anti*
> 
> winner
> 
> Kansas City Chiefs
> ...





> Kansas City>Houston
> Philadelphia>Washington
> New England>Miami
> Green bay>Viking
> Indianapolis>Jacksonville
> Detroit>Chicago
> Las Vegas>Carolina
> Buffalo>New York Jets
> Baltimore>Cleveland
> ...


Did u see this?

----------


## tebowlives

> Did u see this?


Sorry about missing that.

As the KC Hou was already underway I could not include your pick. Welcome to the pick em. We have a 4 way tie

*tebowlives*
*oyarde*
*John*
*Anti*

winner

Kansas City Chiefs
Kansas City Chiefs

Kansas City Chiefs

Kansas City Chiefs

Seattle Seahawks
Seattle Seahawks
Seattle Seahawks
Seattle Seahawks

Seattle Seahawks

Buffalo Bills
Buffalo Bills
Buffalo Bills
Buffalo Bills

Buffalo Bills

Las Vegas Raiders
Las Vegas Raiders
Las Vegas Raiders
Las Vegas Raiders

Las Vegas Raiders

Detroit Lions
Detroit Lions
Detroit Lions
Detroit Lions

Chicago Bears

Indianapolis Colts
Indianapolis Colts
Indianapolis Colts
Indianapolis Colts

Jacksonville Jaguars

Minnesota Vikings
Minnesota Vikings
Green Bay Packers
Minnesota Vikings

Green Bay Packers

New England Patriots
New England Patriots
New England Patriots
New England Patriots

New England Patriots

Baltimore Ravens
Baltimore Ravens
Baltimore Ravens
Baltimore Ravens

Baltimore Ravens

Washington Hogs
Philadelphia Eagles
Philadelphia Eagles
Philadelphia Eagles

Washington Hogs

Los Angeles Chargers
Los Angeles Chargers
Los Angeles Chargers
Los Angeles Chargers

Los Angeles Chargers

New Orleans Saints
New Orleans Saints
New Orleans Saints
New Orleans Saints

New Orleans Saints

San Francisco 49ers
San Francisco 49ers
San Francisco 49ers
San Francisco 49ers

Arizona Cardinals

*Dallas Cowboys*
Los Angeles Rams
Los Angeles Rams
Los Angeles Rams

Los Angeles Rams

Pittsburgh Steelers
Pittsburgh Steelers
Pittsburgh Steelers
Pittsburgh Steelers

Pittsburgh Steelers

Tennessee Titans
Tennessee Titans
Tennessee Titans
Tennessee Titans

Tennessee Titans

11
11
11
11

16



*
Wins*
Anti -1
oyarde -1
tebowlives -1
JohnG -1

----------


## oyarde

I dont think John G can be counted . Automatic disqualification for changing picks when games are underway. I have Oyarde & AG on top then some guy right there with us

----------


## John-G

> I dont think John G can be counted . Automatic disqualification for changing picks when games are underway. I have Oyarde & AG on top then some guy right there with us


Oyarde doing what he does best. Trying to get people banned/cancelled. They took away the surest pick from my list and I still tied with u. Your best chance of beating me is if I get banned or removed from the league.  So I understand why you are paniking and trying to get my picks removed. 

Dont worry with a little luck and some of my picks not getting counted, u have a small chance of beating me

----------


## tebowlives

> I dont think John G can be counted . Automatic disqualification for changing picks when games are underway. I have Oyarde & AG on top then some guy right there with us


After further review besides the late pick which was counted as incorrect I see no evidence that would cause the ruling by the league office to be overturned. The ruling stands.

That said, if it wasn't for a horrible call by the refs on the offensive pass interference at the end of the *Cowboys*-Rams game, I would have the win all to myself. None of you deserve to share in this weeks win.

On a side note I come to the leagues members as well as it's fans with a heavy heart. The League will be looking at collusion allegations over the exact same Week One picks by oyarde and Anti G.

----------


## oyarde

Everyone knew the rams were going to win, I think the eagles could be investigated for getting O lineman out of the parking lot, Colts could be fined for Reich taking a knee and general lack of second half effort , browns fined for being browns and obviously the redskins are using performance enhacing drugs which John G apparently got inside information on right before kickoff

----------


## Anti Globalist

It honestly surprises me that Baker Mayfield is still the Browns QB.  Usually the Browns end up getting rid of their new quarterback after every season.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Dallas did about what I expected, not bad, not great: competitive game with a good team. 

The upside is that, maybe,  people will stop blaming Dez Beasley Witten Garret leprechauns everything under the sun and see the truth.

----------


## oyarde

> Oyarde doing what he does best. Trying to get people banned/cancelled. They took away the surest pick from my list and I still tied with u. Your best chance of beating me is if I get banned or removed from the league.  So I understand why you are paniking and trying to get my picks removed. 
> 
> Dont worry with a little luck and some of my picks not getting counted, u have a small chance of beating me


What Oyarde does best is of course whatever Oyarde does and he still has time to tell you how great he is while he does it . A talent unto itself .

----------


## tebowlives

> Everyone knew the rams were going to win, I think the eagles could be investigated for getting O lineman out of the parking lot, Colts could be fined for Reich taking a knee and general lack of second half effort , browns fined for being browns and *obviously the redskins are using performance enhacing drugs which John G apparently got inside information on right before kickoff*


*I was the one who picked Washington.*

----------


## John-G

> Dallas did about what I expected, not bad, not great: competitive game with a good team. 
> 
> The upside is that, maybe,  people will stop blaming Dez Beasley Witten Garret leprechauns everything under the sun and see the truth.


So blame the ref? that Offensive PI was BS.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> So blame the ref? that Offensive PI was BS.


The one at the end, where Gallup's hand was visibly limp on the defender's arm?

Yea, that was nonsense.

Dallas would certainly have tied but for that, but the refs always suck. 

If Dallas had a good QB, the refs could handicap them 10 points and they'd still win.

The team is still built like Tony Romo's throwing the ball, but he's not. 

They need to either save up (lose out?) to get a good QB, or change their style and focus on defense. 

What we have now is some halfway house, methadone clinic purgatory.

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 2

*The Thursday pick has to be in before KO Thursday Night
The rest of the games need to be in before KO of the first Sunday game

Thu    Cincinnati Bengals     @    Cleveland Browns
Sun    Atlanta Falcons     @    *Dallas Cowboys*
Sun    Carolina Panthers     @    Tampa Bay Buccaneers
Sun    New York Giants     @    Chicago Bears
Sun    San Francisco 49ers@    New York Jets
Sun    Detroit Lions     @    Green Bay Packers
Sun    Jacksonville Jaguars@    Tennessee Titans
Sun    Los Angeles Rams     @    Philadelphia Eagles
Sun    Buffalo Bills     @    Miami Dolphins
Sun    Minnesota Vikings     @    Indianapolis Colts
Sun    Denver Broncos     @    Pittsburgh Steelers
Sun    Washington Hogs     @    Arizona Cardinals
Sun    Baltimore Ravens     @    Houston Texans
Sun    Kansas City Chiefs     @    Los Angeles Chargers
Sun    New England Patriots  @    Seattle Seahawks
Mon    New Orleans Saints     @    Las Vegas Raiders

----------


## DiverseSegregation

What do you think of the Fake Crowd noise?

----------


## oyarde

> *Week 2
> 
> *The Thursday pick has to be in before KO Thursday Night
> The rest of the games need to be in before KO of the first Sunday game
> 
> Thu    Cincinnati Bengals     @    Cleveland Browns
> Sun    Atlanta Falcons     @    *Dallas Cowboys*
> Sun    Carolina Panthers     @    Tampa Bay Buccaneers
> Sun    New York Giants     @    Chicago Bears
> ...


to start with , i like falcons , bucs, bears , packers, titans, rams ,bills , vikings , steelers , ravens, chiefs , seachickens and saints . i'll give the other three some thought

----------


## Anti Globalist

NFL Week 2 picks:

Cleveland<Cincinnati
Tennessee>Jacksonville
Tampa Bay>Carolina
Pittsburgh>Denver
Philadelphia>Los Angeles Rams
New York Jets<San Francisco
Miami<Buffalo
Indianapolis<Minnesota
Green Bay>Detroit
Chicago>New York Giants
Arizona>Washington
Los Angeles Chargers<Kansas City
Houston>Baltimore
Seattle>New England
Las Vegas<New Orleans

----------


## tebowlives

> NFL Week 2 picks:
> 
> Cleveland<Cincinnati
> Tennessee>Jacksonville
> Tampa Bay>Carolina
> Pittsburgh>Denver
> Philadelphia>Los Angeles Rams
> New York Jets<San Francisco
> Miami<Buffalo
> ...


If you would, just put in the winner and use the same order from my post so I can just copy and paste. It's a pain in the butt to have to mess with sorting.

----------


## tebowlives

> What do you think of the Fake Crowd noise?


It doesn't bother me. I think it makes it seem like everythings back to normal crowd wise.

----------


## DiverseSegregation

> *Week 2
> 
> *The Thursday pick has to be in before KO Thursday Night
> The rest of the games need to be in before KO of the first Sunday game
> 
> 
> Thu    Cincinnati Bengals     @    Cleveland Browns
> Sun    Atlanta Falcons     @    *Dallas Cowboys*
> Sun    Carolina Panthers     @    Tampa Bay Buccaneers
> ...


Bengals
 Falcons
 Tampa Bay
 Bears
 Jets
 Packers
 Titans
 Eagles
 Buffalo
 Vikings
 Steelers
 Cardinals
 Ravens
 Kansas City
 Patriots
 Saints

----------


## DiverseSegregation

> It doesn't bother me. I think it makes it seem like everythings back to normal crowd wise.


I do not like manufactured fake back to normal.

----------


## John-G

Thu Cincinnati Bengals 
Sun Dallas Cowboys 
Sun Tampa Bay Buccaneers
Sun Chicago Bears
Sun San Francisco 49ers
Sun Green Bay Packers
Sun Jacksonville Jaguars
Sun Los Angeles Rams
Sun Buffalo Bills
Sun Indianapolis Colts
Sun Pittsburgh Steelers
Sun Arizona Cardinals
Sun Baltimore Ravens 
Sun Kansas City Chiefs
Sun Seattle Seahawks
Mon New Orleans Saints

----------


## tebowlives

> I do not like manufactured fake back to normal.


One vote for natural vs augmented. Welcome to the pickem contest brought to you by the eventual Champion Dallas Cowboys organization.

I am Jerruh Jones and I approve of this message

----------


## Anti Globalist

Imo the Indianapolis-Minnesota game is the hardest pick this week.  I can't see Minnesota going 0-2.  I'll probably be switching my pick for that game for the whole week.

----------


## DiverseSegregation

Anyone ever pick every winner?

----------


## tebowlives

> Anyone ever pick every winner?


Last season in week 8 yours truly hit 14 of 15.

----------


## tebowlives

> Imo the Indianapolis-Minnesota game is the hardest pick this week.  I can't see Minnesota going 0-2.  I'll probably be switching my pick for that game for the whole week.


That's going to be a tough one. Minnesota didn't get a sack last game and Indy can pass block.

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 2

**Anti G*
*D Seg*
*John G*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

Cincinnati Bengals
Bengals
Cincinnati Bengals
Cleveland Browns
Cincinnati Bengals

Dallas Cowboys
Falcons
Dallas Cowboys
Atlanta Falcons
Dallas Cowboys

Tampa Bay Buccaneers
Tampa Bay
Tampa Bay Buccaneers
Tampa Bay Buccaneers
Tampa Bay Buccaneers

Chicago Bears
Bears
Chicago Bears
Chicago Bears
Chicago Bears

San Francisco 49ers
Jets
San Francisco 49ers
San Francisco 49ers
San Francisco 49ers

Green Bay Packers
Packers
Green Bay Packers
Green Bay Packers
Green Bay Packers

Tennessee Titans
Titans
Jacksonville Jaguars
Tennessee Titans
Tennessee Titans

Philadelphia Eagles
Eagles
Los Angeles Rams
Los Angeles Rams
Los Angeles Rams

Buffalo Bills
Buffalo
Buffalo Bills
Buffalo Bills
Buffalo Bills

Minnesota Vikings
Vikings
Indianapolis Colts
Minnesota Vikings
Indianapolis Colts

Pittsburgh Steelers
Steelers
Pittsburgh Steelers
Pittsburgh Steelers
Pittsburgh Steelers

Arizona Cardinals
Cardinals
Arizona Cardinals
Arizona Cardinals
Arizona Cardinals

Houston Texans
Ravens
Baltimore Ravens
Baltimore Ravens
Baltimore Ravens

Kansas City Chiefs
Kansas City
Kansas City Chiefs
Kansas City Chiefs
Kansas City Chiefs

Seattle Seahawks
Patriots
Seattle Seahawks
Seattle Seahawks
Seattle Seahawks

New Orleans Saints
Saints
New Orleans Saints
New Orleans Saints
New Orleans Saints




*Wins   * 
Anti G    1
John G    1
oyarde    1
tebowlives    1

----------


## DiverseSegregation

You need to consider handicapping me with 1 for week one since it is only week 2 and I was not here for week one.

----------


## oyarde

> It doesn't bother me. I think it makes it seem like everythings back to normal crowd wise.


Going Browns , 9ers , Cardinals on the last three , taking two home teams  that I wouldnt take if they were on the road

----------


## oyarde

diverse segregation ,WTF ,  must be John G's twin brother .

----------


## tebowlives

> You need to consider handicapping me with 1 for week one since it is only week 2 and I was not here for week one.


You are hereby decreed as handicapped.

----------


## oyarde

> *I was the one who picked Washington.*


I'm getting old , not quite as bad as biden yet but I get you two confused sometimes.

----------


## tebowlives

> Going Browns , 9ers , Cardinals on the last three , taking two home teams  that I wouldnt take if they were on the road


updated

----------


## oyarde

> That's going to be a tough one. Minnesota didn't get a sack last game and Indy can pass block.


Colts scored 20 on jacksonville . They are not beating any NFC team doing that. Vikings scored 24 in the fourth against a better defense.

----------


## oyarde

Indy is going to let in 2400 fans . This is a game I never miss . Not even going to bother with it .

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> What do you think of the Fake Crowd noise?


Better than silence, but they need to make it more situation-specific.

It shouldn't be the same on a punt and a touchdown.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Noticed I missed my pick for the Dallas-Atlanta game.  I'll be picking Dallas.

----------


## oyarde

> Noticed I missed my pick for the Dallas-Atlanta game.  I'll be picking Dallas.


Atlanta has the better QB

----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## oyarde

Touchdown favorite browns trail by three after Bengal opening drive

----------


## oyarde

Browns 10 play drive for TD to answer.

----------


## oyarde

beginning of second quarter , bengals trail 3 - 7 . So far teams not on pace to hit the Over ( 45)

----------


## oyarde

Browns 2nd and 24 from own 11 . Thats more like the browns

----------


## oyarde

bengals respond with 4th and 8 from own 15. Thats more like the bengals

----------


## oyarde

1 1/2 to half browns lead 21 -10

----------


## oyarde

Burrow averaging 6 or 7 yards a pass , not gonna get the win with that. The Great Oyarde will be the only one at 1 - 0 to start the week

----------


## oyarde

Cincy out of timeouts  at browns 39 . 31 seconds to half

----------


## oyarde

Browns 21 Bengals 13  Halftime

----------


## oyarde

Any two second half TD's put the over in play

----------


## oyarde

betting now on just second half has moved browns from 7 to 9 point favorites and over at 58

----------


## oyarde

Chubb looks to be going to get his 100

----------


## oyarde

browns on cincy 22

----------


## oyarde

Browns lead 27 - 13 . They should go for two

----------


## oyarde

Chubb on the 23 yard TD run , 16 carries 95 yards 2 TD's

----------


## oyarde

TD called back , 4th & Goal at Bengal 2 with 8 to play in Third

----------


## oyarde

15 min to play , Browns ball leading 28 - 16

----------


## oyarde

5 min to play , browns ball , leading 28 - 23 at cincy 45 , chubb 125 yards rushing

----------


## oyarde

Browns Hunt 74 yards rushing , at cincy 11

----------


## oyarde

browns 35 bengals 23 , 2 min to play , bengals on Brown 38

----------


## oyarde

1:20 to play Browns 35 Bengals 23 cincy on Brown 19. Burrow 36 of 58 for 308 , five yards an attempt

----------


## oyarde

These defenses are going to be in for long days against the ravens

----------


## oyarde

Over in play , Browns do not cover . Bengals 0 - 2 . Cleveland 35 Cincy 30

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 2

*Unplayed games:
Black background is a lone wolf pick, 
Green background is we all agree

Completed games:
Yellow background is an incorrect pick

*Anti G*
*D Seg*
*John G*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Cincinnati Bengals
Bengals
Cincinnati Bengals
Cleveland Browns
Cincinnati Bengals

Cleveland Browns

0
0
0
1
0

1

Dallas Cowboys
Falcons
Dallas Cowboys
Atlanta Falcons
Dallas Cowboys



Tampa Bay Buccaneers
Tampa Bay
Tampa Bay Buccaneers
Tampa Bay Buccaneers
Tampa Bay Buccaneers



Chicago Bears
Bears
Chicago Bears
Chicago Bears
Chicago Bears



San Francisco 49ers
*Jets*
San Francisco 49ers
San Francisco 49ers
San Francisco 49ers



Green Bay Packers
Packers
Green Bay Packers
Green Bay Packers
Green Bay Packers



Tennessee Titans
Titans
*Jacksonville Jaguars*
Tennessee Titans
Tennessee Titans



Philadelphia Eagles
Eagles
Los Angeles Rams
Los Angeles Rams
Los Angeles Rams



Buffalo Bills
Buffalo
Buffalo Bills
Buffalo Bills
Buffalo Bills



Minnesota Vikings
Vikings
Indianapolis Colts
Minnesota Vikings
Indianapolis Colts



Pittsburgh Steelers
Steelers
Pittsburgh Steelers
Pittsburgh Steelers
Pittsburgh Steelers



Arizona Cardinals
Cardinals
Arizona Cardinals
Arizona Cardinals
Arizona Cardinals



*Houston Texans*
Ravens
Baltimore Ravens
Baltimore Ravens
Baltimore Ravens



Kansas City Chiefs
Kansas City
Kansas City Chiefs
Kansas City Chiefs
Kansas City Chiefs



Seattle Seahawks
*Patriots*


Seattle Seahawks
Seattle Seahawks
Seattle Seahawks



New Orleans Saints
Saints
New Orleans Saints
New Orleans Saints
New Orleans Saints

----------


## oyarde

I'm thinking I may be 10 - 1 after Browns , Bears , Falcons , Rams , Titans , Packers , Bills , 9ers and Bucs if the Vikings dont get themselves pulled together for last 20 min . Maybe 15 - 1 overall .

----------


## oyarde

Jacksonville has come back to tie it @ 30 with Titans

----------


## oyarde

I noticed none of you took detroit at green bay . Skeered I guess .LOL

----------


## oyarde

Muh Vikings took the second quarter off again today . Threw three picks and sacked for a safety in there.

----------


## oyarde

So far , Colts , 9ers , Titans , Bears , Bucs , Steelers , Rams , 
Packers win

----------


## oyarde

Falcons let me down. Again

----------


## tebowlives

Dallas had it all the way

----------


## tebowlives

It's all over. I'm up by 1 over those who have the same picks and I'm up by 2 over Anti G who only has 1 remaining pick different.

*Anti G*
*D Seg*
*John G*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Cincinnati Bengals
Bengals
Cincinnati Bengals
Cleveland Browns
Cincinnati Bengals

Cleveland Browns

Dallas Cowboys
Falcons
Dallas Cowboys
Atlanta Falcons
Dallas Cowboys

Dallas Cowboys

Tampa Bay Buccaneers
Tampa Bay
Tampa Bay Buccaneers
Tampa Bay Buccaneers
Tampa Bay Buccaneers

Tampa Bay Buccaneers

Chicago Bears
Bears
Chicago Bears
Chicago Bears
Chicago Bears

Chicago Bears

San Francisco 49ers
Jets
San Francisco 49ers
San Francisco 49ers
San Francisco 49ers

San Francisco 49ers

Green Bay Packers
Packers
Green Bay Packers
Green Bay Packers
Green Bay Packers

Green Bay Packers

Tennessee Titans
Titans
Jacksonville Jaguars
Tennessee Titans
Tennessee Titans

Tennessee Titans

Philadelphia Eagles
Eagles
Los Angeles Rams
Los Angeles Rams
Los Angeles Rams

Los Angeles Rams

Buffalo Bills
Buffalo
Buffalo Bills
Buffalo Bills
Buffalo Bills

Buffalo Bills

Minnesota Vikings
Vikings
Indianapolis Colts
Minnesota Vikings
Indianapolis Colts

Indianapolis Colts

Pittsburgh Steelers
Steelers
Pittsburgh Steelers
Pittsburgh Steelers
Pittsburgh Steelers

Pittsburgh Steelers

Arizona Cardinals
Cardinals
Arizona Cardinals
Arizona Cardinals
Arizona Cardinals

Arizona Cardinals

Houston Texans
Ravens
Baltimore Ravens
Baltimore Ravens
Baltimore Ravens

Baltimore Ravens

Kansas City Chiefs
Kansas City
Kansas City Chiefs
Kansas City Chiefs
Kansas City Chiefs

Kansas City Chiefs

Seattle Seahawks
Patriots
Seattle Seahawks
Seattle Seahawks
Seattle Seahawks

Seattle Seahawks

New Orleans Saints
Saints
New Orleans Saints
New Orleans Saints
New Orleans Saints

Las Vegas Raiders

11
9
13
13
14

16






Rk
*Wins*


1
tebowlives
2

2
Anti G
1

2
John G
1

2
oyarde
1

3
D Seg
0

----------


## John-G

And the week 2 winner is teabow. Congratz

----------


## oyarde

18 point underdog
 washington trails by 14 . I think I'm going to go 14 - 2 and finish second . Those dirty falcons

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cowboys won by the skin of their teeth.

----------


## tebowlives

> Cowboys won by the skin of their teeth.


The cream rises to the top.

----------


## phill4paul

Which teams kneeled today and played the Black National Anthem?

----------


## tebowlives

History is in the making. The best week on record for the Cowboys Present the NFL Pickem Contest, is currently held by yours truly with 14 out 15 correct. With 2 games I have 13 out of 14 correct. My fan base is holding a candle light vigil in hopes of willing the last 2 games home.

Seattle over New England and New Orleans over The Raiders and the bar gets higher.

----------


## oyarde

Seachickens look to have it locked up @ home up 35 - 23 with 4 1/2 to play . If so , that would put me at 71 percent these past two weeks

----------


## oyarde

Might be one of the best games Cam has ever played that he didnt win

----------


## tebowlives

> Might be one of the best games Cam has ever played that he didnt win


Yep, they went to the well to often imo. The last 2 times they ran the QB run play they were stuffed.

----------


## John-G

> History is in the making. The best week on record for the Cowboys Present the NFL Pickem Contest, is currently held by yours truly with 14 out 15 correct. With 2 games I have 13 out of 14 correct. My fan base is holding a candle light vigil in hopes of willing the last 2 games home.
> 
> Seattle over New England and New Orleans over The Raiders and the bar gets higher.


I don't wanna make excuses but I meant to pick the browns not the bengals but I sometimes confuse the 2 teams when they play each other. Gratz on the win, you almost made a perfect week

----------


## Anti Globalist

NFL Week 3 picks:

Jacksonville>Miami
Pittsburgh<Houston
Philadelphia>Cincinnati
New York Giants<San Francisco
New England>Las Vegas
Minnesota>Tennessee
Cleveland<Washington
Buffalo>Los Angeles Rams
Atlanta<Chicago
Los Angeles Chargers>Carolina
Indianapolis>New York Jets
Seattle>Dallas
Denver<Tampa Bay
Arizona>Detroit
New Orleans>Green Bay
Baltimore>Kansas City

----------


## DiverseSegregation

Jacksonville
Pittsburgh
Philadelphia
San Francisco
New England
Tennessee
Washington
Los Angeles Rams
Chicago
Carolina
Indianapolis
Seattle
Tampa Bay
Arizona
Green Bay
Kansas City

----------


## oyarde

Jags , Falcons , Rams , Browns , Vikings , Pats , Eagles , Giants , Steelers ,  Colts , Bucs , Chargers , Lions ,Seachickens , Saints , Ravens . This would make the seachickens and Rams the only 3 - 0 NFC teams.

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 3

*The Thursday pick has to be in before KO Thursday Night 
The rest of the games need to be in before KO of the first Sunday game*

*Thu Dolphins    @ Jaguars
Sun Rams    @ Bills
Sun Bears    @ Falcons
Sun Redskins    @ Cleveland
Sun Raiders    @ Patriots
Sun Titans    @ Vikings
Sun Texans    @ Steelers
Sun 49ers    @  Giants
Sun Bengals    @ Eagles
Sun Panthers    @ Chargers
Sun Jets                    @ Colts
Sun Buccaneers      @ Broncos
Sun Cowboys    @ Seahawks
Sun Lions                    @ Cardinals
Sun Packers    @ Saints
Mon Chiefs    @ Ravens

Anyone can enter but at the end of the week there is only 1 winner in t*he Dallas Cowboys Presents* "The NFL Pickem Contest" (plus ties)

----------


## John-G

Jaguars
Rams
Falcons
Redskins
Raiders
Titans
Steelers
Sun 49ers
Eagles
Chargers
Colts
Sun Buccaneers
Seahawks
Cardinals
Packers
Chiefs

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 3

**Anti G*
*D Seg*
*John G*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Jaguars
Jaguars
Jaguars
Jaguars
Jaguars

Dolphins

0
0
0
0
0

1

Bills
Rams
Rams
Rams
Bills



Bears
Bears
Falcons
Falcons
Falcons



Redskins
Redskins
Redskins
Browns
Browns



Patriots
Patriots
Raiders
Patriots
Patriots



Vikings
Titans
Titans
Vikings
Titans



Texans
Steelers
Steelers
Steelers
Steelers



49ers
49ers
49ers
Giants
49ers



Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles



Chargers
Panthers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers



Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts



Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers



Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks



Cardinals
Cardinals
Cardinals
Lions
Cardinals



Saints
Packers
Packers
Saints
Saints



Ravens
Chiefs
Chiefs
Ravens
Ravens






*Rk*

*Wins*

1
tebowlives
2

2
Anti G
1

2
John G
1

2
oyarde
1

3
D Seg
0

----------


## tebowlives

Jaguars
Bills
Falcons
Browns
Patriots
Titans
Steelers
49ers
Eagles
Chargers
Colts
Buccaneers
Seahawks
Cardinals
Saints
Ravens

----------


## tebowlives

So it looks like the Fab 5 again. @acptulsa just couldn't hang I guess 

I can see oyarde missing as many as 4 this week.

----------


## DiverseSegregation

I still think you should give me a win for week one. I wasn't here. In hindsight I could pick all the winners for week one!

----------


## tebowlives

> I still think you should give me a win for week one. I wasn't here. In hindsight I could pick all the winners for week one!

----------


## DiverseSegregation

>

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 3

*A little more disagreements this week. oyarde is a lone wolf twice Taking the Giants over San Fran and the Lions over the Cardinals. A RB out vs a QB out and AP All Day gets another week of the Lions offense under his belt.
The Washington-Cleveland game features 2 broads coaching and 1 as a ref.

*Anti G*
*D Seg*
*John G*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Jaguars
Jaguars
Jaguars
Jaguars
Jaguars

Dolphins

0
0
0
0
0

1

Bills
Rams
Rams
Rams
Bills



Bears
Bears
Falcons
Falcons
Falcons



Redskins
Redskins
Redskins
Browns
Browns



Patriots
Patriots
*Raiders*
Patriots
Patriots



Vikings
Titans
Titans
Vikings
Titans



*Texans*
Steelers
Steelers
Steelers
Steelers



49ers
49ers
49ers
*Giants*
49ers



Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles



Chargers
*Panthers*
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers



Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts



Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers



Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks



Cardinals
Cardinals
Cardinals
*Lions*
Cardinals



Saints
Packers
Packers
Saints
Saints



Ravens
Chiefs
Chiefs 
Ravens
Ravens






*Rk*

*Wins*

1
tebowlives
2

2
Anti G
1

2
John G
1

2
oyarde
1

3
D Seg
0

----------


## oyarde

> So it looks like the Fab 5 again. @acptulsa just couldn't hang I guess 
> 
> I can see oyarde missing as many as 4 this week.


Atlanta & Minnesota leading early , Philly and Giants in the red zone . I'm in good shape

----------


## oyarde

Only real error I've made so far looks to be the giants , I think I can still go 13 - 2

----------


## oyarde

Steelers , Pats , Browns , Falcons all looking good

----------


## tebowlives

Atlanta choked. The Bills almost did. A bad PI call on 4th down against the Rams helped Buffalo win

----------


## oyarde

Rams had that won . Cincy - Philly ends in a tie . Falcons let me down , again. I think I can
 still go 11 - 5.

----------


## tebowlives

D Seg gets the win. 

By executive order I have decided to not count the Eagles tie game as an official game. There will be only 15 games vs 16. Ties are for socialists and have no place in this thing of ours. It doesn't change anything but it makes me feel like I have authority.

*Anti G*
*D Seg*
*John G*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Jaguars
Jaguars
Jaguars
Jaguars
Jaguars

Dolphins

Bills
Rams
Rams
Rams
Bills

Bills

Bears
Bears
Falcons
Falcons
Falcons

Bears

Redskins
Redskins
Redskins
Browns
Browns

Browns

Patriots
Patriots
Raiders
Patriots
Patriots

Patriots

Vikings
Titans
Titans
Vikings
Titans

Titans

Texans
Steelers
Steelers
Steelers
Steelers

Steelers

49ers
49ers
49ers
Giants
49ers

49ers

Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles

tie

Chargers
Panthers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers

Panthers

Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts

Colts

Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers

Buccaneers

Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks

Seahawks

Cardinals
Cardinals
Cardinals
Lions
Cardinals

Lions

Saints
Packers
Packers
Saints
Saints

Packers

Ravens
Chiefs
Chiefs 
Ravens
Ravens

Chiefs 

7
11
8
7
9

15



Rk        Wins
1    tebowlives    2
2    Anti G    1
2    John G    1
2    oyarde    1
3    D Seg    1

----------


## oyarde

I think Philly should refund any paying fans

----------


## DiverseSegregation

Panthers are looking good.

----------


## oyarde

I like Bridgewater but they dont look good to me . I didnt even expect them to win today and they barely did .

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 4

*The Thursday pick has to be in before KO Thursday Night
The rest of the games need to be in before KO of the first Sunday game
The pick can be changed anytime before the deadline.

Thu    Broncos    @    Jets
Sun    Colts    @    Bears
Sun    Ravens    @    Redskins
Sun    Steelers    @    Titans
Sun    Jaguars    @    Bengals
Sun    Saints    @    Lions
Sun    Cardinals    @    Panthers
Sun    Chargers    @    Buccaneers
Sun    Seahawks    @    Dolphins
Sun    Browns    @    Cowboys
Sun    Vikings    @    Texans
Sun    Giants    @    Rams
Sun    Bills    @    Raiders
Sun    Patriots    @    Chiefs
Sun    Eagles    @    49ers
Mon    Falcons    @    Packers

----------


## tebowlives

> I like Bridgewater but they dont look good to me . I didnt even expect them to win today and they barely did .


They are missing McCaffrey

----------


## DiverseSegregation

Broncos 
Bears
Ravens 
Titans
Jaguars 
Saints 
Cardinals 
Buccaneers
Seahawks 
Cowboys
Texans
Rams
Bills 
Chiefs
49ers
Packers

----------


## DiverseSegregation

> I like Bridgewater but they dont look good to me . I didnt even expect them to win today and they barely did .


I was not referring to their play or the team. At the time they were something like 10 points ahead. I was saying they were looking good for a win and for me since I was the only one to pick them. I did watch Tampa Bay play and I think that team has Success written all over it.

----------


## DiverseSegregation

Is there a way to watch tonight's game for free? If you know how please PM me or post the answer here.

----------


## oyarde

> Is there a way to watch tonight's game for free? If you know how please PM me or post the answer here.


I usually go to yahoo sports , then NFL  and it sometimes list a free stream . Or if Angela wasnt banned we could ask her to get her husband to tell us .

----------


## Anti Globalist

> I usually go to yahoo sports , then NFL  and it sometimes list a free stream . Or if Angela wasnt banned we could ask her to get her husband to tell us .


Angela was actually unbanned two months ago.

----------


## DiverseSegregation

I have not read 72 pages and have no idea what the rules are. Do we keep track of the winners and does a person at the end of the season become the winner for the season? If so, giving me a zero for the first week puts me in a deficit and would discourage newcomers from participating. If it does keep going from week to week and tally at the end, I suggest at least giving a newcomer a score equal to the lowest score that anyone had in the weeks missed.

----------


## DiverseSegregation

> I usually go to yahoo sports , then NFL  and it sometimes list a free stream . Or if Angela wasnt banned we could ask her to get her husband to tell us .


If you find a link please send it to me.

----------


## oyarde

> They are missing McCaffrey


Ya , they dont have any weapons.

----------


## Anti Globalist

KC Leads 27-10.

----------


## tebowlives

> KC Leads 27-10.


The game in't even close. Just missed another long one at the end of the half.

----------


## oyarde

15 to play , ravens trail by 7

----------


## oyarde

Broncos , Colts , Ravens , Titans , Jags , Saints , Panthers , Bucs , Seachickens , Cowboys , Vikings , Rams , Raiders , Chiefs , 9ers , Packers

----------


## tebowlives

Broncos
Bears
Ravens
Steelers
Bengals
Saints
Cardinals
Buccaneers
Seahawks
Cowboys
Texans
Rams
Bills
Chiefs
49ers
Packers

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 4

**Anti G*
*D Seg*
*John G*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Broncos
Broncos
Broncos
Broncos
Broncos

Broncos

1
1
1
1
1

1

Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens



Jaguars
Jaguars
Jaguars
Jaguars
*Bengals*



Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints



Cardinals
Cardinals
Cardinals
*Panthers*
Cardinals



Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers



Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks



Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys



Texans
Texans
Texans
*Vikings*
Texans



Colts
Bears
Bears
Colts
Bears



Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams



Bills
Bills
Bills
*Raiders*
Bills



Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs



49ers
49ers
49ers
49ers
49ers



Packers
Packers 
Packers
Packers 
Packers 






*Rk*

*Wins*

1
tebowlives
2

2
Anti G
1

2
John G
1

2
oyarde
1

3
D Seg
1

----------


## tebowlives

I'm hesitant to pick the Titans over Minnesota. They are the better team, but I just can't see Minnesota going 0-4

Sticking with Pittsburgh although there are rumors of Earl Thomas signing with Houston. I don't blame him for going there. It isn't Dallas but it's still Texas.

----------


## Anti Globalist

NFL Week 4 picks:

New York Jets<Denver
Washington<Baltimore
Tennessee>Pittsburgh
Tampa Bay>Los Angeles Chargers
Miami<Seattle
Houston>Minnesota
Detroit<New Orleans
Dallas>Cleveland
Cincinnati< Jacksonville
Chicago<Indianapolis
Carolina<Arizona
Los Angeles Rams>New York Giants
Las Vegas<Buffalo
Kansas City>New England
San Francisco>Philadelphia
Green Bay>Atlanta

----------


## tebowlives

> NFL Week 4 picks:
> 
> New York Jets<Denver
> Washington<Baltimore
> Tennessee>Pittsburgh
> Tampa Bay>Los Angeles Chargers
> Miami<Seattle
> Houston>Minnesota
> Detroit<New Orleans
> ...


double check and make sure I got your picks in correctly

----------


## tebowlives

Just @John-G is left.

Everybody can join
The Cowboy Pickem Contest is here
What team do you want
Dallas
Minnesota
Houston
Any pick you want
You've come to the right man
Because I'm the Cowboy Pickem contest Man

Who can be the champion
Sprinkle it with wins
Cover up a bad pick and a get miracle or two
The Cowboy Pickem contest Man can
The Cowboy Pickem contest Man can 
'Cause he mixes it with smarts
And all his picks are very good 

Who can win with a hail mary rainbow
Wrap it in a sigh 
Soak it in steroids that can make a football player fly
The Cowboy Pickem contest Man can 
The Cowboy Pickem contest Man can

----------


## John-G

Broncos
Bears
Ravens
Steelers
Jaguars
Saints
Cardinals
Buccaneers
Seahawks
Cowboys
Texans
Rams
Bills
Chiefs
49ers
Packers

----------


## Anti Globalist

Steelers-Titans game isn't going to happen since one of the players tested positive for coronavirus.

----------


## tebowlives

> Steelers-Titans game isn't going to happen since one of the players tested positive for coronavirus.


Unbelievable how much the mundanes have fallen for covid.

----------


## tebowlives

Patriots v Chiefs is now rescheduled. May play on Monday

The talk is having the players isolate more.

----------


## tebowlives

Before the season, would anyone say Minnesota or Houston much less both would be winless after week 3? Whoever looses is out of it.

----------


## tebowlives

Bears-Colts and Jags-Bengals are elimination games as 2 or 3 will be out of the running after those games. I noticed that John G has the same picks as D Seg. That is referred to as spooning. Perfectly legal and kinda sweet.

----------


## John-G

> Bears-Colts and Jags-Bengals are elimination games as 2 or 3 will be out of the running after those games. I noticed that John G has the same picks as D Seg. That is referred to as spooning. Perfectly legal and kinda sweet.


Can I change my picks? Also Anti g, Dseg and I all have the same picks

----------


## tebowlives

> Can I change my picks? Also Anti g, Dseg and I all have the same picks


Anti G has the Colts. you and D Seg have the Bears.

Once the first Sunday game has started the picks are locked in.

----------


## oyarde

Early finals in , Vikings win by 8 cover the spread by 12 winning 31 - 23 in houston , baltimore  defeats the redskins 31 - 17

----------


## oyarde

Taking out a couple Cousins kneel downs to end the game the Vikings rushing attack was 38 carries for 164 or 4 1/3rd yards a carry for three TD's, Thielen & Jefferson both over 100 yards .

----------


## oyarde

This was the fist time all yr I took dallas . Carolina looks to be a winner today .

----------


## oyarde

I didnt really like the fact they ejected my Safety for playing football but I will say I expect better tackling form in the future . Use both arms , wrap 'em up .

----------


## oyarde

Saints eke out a win 35 - 29 after spotting Lions a 14 point lead , Tampa ekes out a win 38 - 31 after trailing 21 - 7 . Browns look to be easily floating to victory. I'm not expecting the Rams to have trouble today .

----------


## oyarde

Seachickens beat miami 31 - 23

----------


## oyarde

I'm still thinking I get 13 this week

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 4

*
All 3 Lone Wolf games that have been played came through. Bengals, Panthers, Vikings

*Anti G*
*D Seg*
*John G*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Broncos
Broncos
Broncos
Broncos
Broncos

Broncos

Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens

Ravens

Jaguars
Jaguars
Jaguars
Jaguars
Bengals

Bengals

Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints

Saints

Cardinals
Cardinals
Cardinals
Panthers
Cardinals

Panthers

Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers

Buccaneers

Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks

Seahawks

Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys

Browns

Texans
Texans
Texans
Vikings
Texans

Vikings

5
5
5
7
6

9

Colts
Bears
Bears
Colts
Bears



Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams



Bills
Bills
Bills
*Raiders*
Bills



Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs



49ers
49ers
49ers
49ers
49ers



Packers
Packers 
Packers
Packers 
Packers 






Anti G is out. He is 2 behind oyards and has 1 remaining pick different.
John G and D Seg are out. There are 1 behind tebowlives and all their remaining picks are the same.

The only way for fan favorite tebowlives to win is if the Bears and Bills win.

----------


## jkr

*BROWNS!*
*BROWNS!*
*BROWNS!*


*BROWNS!*
*BROWNS!*

----------


## oyarde

After that 18 yard punt from the bears , Colts take over at midfield for first possession . Go Colts !

----------


## oyarde

LOL , dang it , colts open with ten yard holding penalty

----------


## oyarde

Get it back after some pass Interefere by bears

----------


## oyarde

After the Colts got two ten yard opening penalties out of the way , they score easily on a six play drive . Lead 7 - 0

----------


## oyarde

> *BROWNS!*
> *BROWNS!*
> *BROWNS!*
> 
> 
> *BROWNS!*
> *BROWNS!*


I think the Browns should put that mascot on the jersies

----------


## oyarde

Bears have 6 first downs , five penalties and three points . Colts lead 13 - 3. Go Colts !

----------


## oyarde

Will the bears go back to Trubisky next week after the Colts man handle them ?

----------


## oyarde

Colts lead 19 - 3 with 2 to play

----------


## oyarde

Colts win by 8 , cover the spread by 12 . The Great Oyarde prevails

----------


## Anti Globalist

Nice to see the Colts are ranked 1st in defense.

----------


## oyarde

Eagles ball , 13 min to play , trail by 3

----------


## oyarde

5:50 to play , 9ers need a TD to win , trail by 4

----------


## John-G

> 5:50 to play , 9ers need a TD to win , trail by 4


Down by 11  now. What a shyte show today is

----------


## oyarde

Mighty eagles about to move to 1 - 2 - 1 in sole possession of the NFC East title , in front of the redskins .

----------


## oyarde

9ers need to go for 2

----------


## oyarde

Philly really screwed the 9ers when they went for two on that first TD and got it

----------


## oyarde

NFC East leading QB Wentz on fire this season  4 TD's . 7 Int's . Thats how many Int's he threw the whole season the previous three seasons. He is at 101 TD passes for his career .

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 4*

oyarde wins

*Anti G*
*D Seg*
*John G*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Broncos
Broncos
Broncos
Broncos
Broncos

Broncos

Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens

Ravens

Jaguars
Jaguars
Jaguars
Jaguars
Bengals

Bengals

Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints

Saints

Cardinals
Cardinals
Cardinals
Panthers
Cardinals

Panthers

Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers

Buccaneers

Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks

Seahawks

Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys

Browns

Texans
Texans
Texans
Vikings
Texans

Vikings

Colts
Bears
Bears
Colts
Bears

Colts

Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams

Rams

Bills
Bills
Bills
Raiders
Bills

Bills

49ers
49ers
49ers
49ers
49ers

Eagles

Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots

Patriots

Packers
Packers 
Packers
Packers 
Packers

Packers

10
9
9
11
10
15
15




*Rk*

*Wins*

1
tebowlives
2

2
oyarde
2

3
Anti G
1

3
John G
1

4
D Seg
1

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 5

*The Thursday pick has to be in before KO Thursday Night
The rest of the games need to be in before KO of the first Sunday game
The pick can be changed anytime before the deadline.

Thu    Buccaneers    @    Bears
Sun    Bengals    @    Ravens
Sun    Broncos    @    Patriots
Sun    Raiders    @    Chiefs
Sun    Rams    @    Redskins
Sun    Bills    @    Titans
Sun    Panthers    @    Falcons
Sun    Jaguars    @    Texans
Sun    Cardinals    @    Jets
Sun    Eagles    @    Steelers
Sun    Dolphins    @    49ers
Sun    Giants    @    Cowboys
Sun    Colts    @    Browns
Sun    Vikings    @    Seahawks
Mon    Chargers    @    Saints

----------


## DiverseSegregation

Buccaneers
Baltimore
Patriots
Chiefs
Rams 
Bills
Panthers
Jaguars 
Cardinals
Steelers
49ers
Cowboys
Browns
Seahawks
Saints

----------


## oyarde

week five getting harder , probably only about 8 or 9 clear favorites .

----------


## Anti Globalist

NFL Week 5 picks:

Chicago<Tampa Bay
Washington<Los Angeles Rams
Tennessee>Buffalo
Pittsburgh>Philadelphia
New York Jets<Arizona
Kansas City>Las Vegas
Houston<Jacksonville
Baltimore>Cincinnati 
Atlanta<Carolina
San Francisco>Miami
Dallas>New York Giants
Cleveland<Indianapolis
New England>Denver
Seattle>Minnesota
New Orleans>Los Angeles Chargers

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 5

*​*Anti G*
*D Seg*
*John G*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers

Bears

0
0
0
0
0

1

Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens




Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs




Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams



Panthers
Panthers
Falcons
Falcons
Panthers




Jaguars
Jaguars
*Texans*
Jaguars
Jaguars



Cardinals
Cardinals
Cardinals
Cardinals
Cardinals



Steelers
Steelers
Steelers
Steelers
Steelers



49ers
49ers
*Dolphins*
49ers
49ers



Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys




Colts
Browns
Browns
Browns
Colts



Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
*Vikings*
Seahawks



Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots



Saints
Saints 
Saints
Saints
Saints 



Titans
Bills
Bills
Titans
Bills







*Rk*

*Wins*

1
tebowlives
2

2
oyarde
2

3
Anti G
1

3
John G
1

4
D Seg
1

----------


## tebowlives

Buccaneers
Ravens
Patriots
Chiefs
Rams
Bills
Panthers
Jaguars
Cardinals
Steelers
49ers
Cowboys
Colts
Seahawks
Saints

----------


## oyarde

Bucs , Ravens , Pats , Chiefs , Rams , Titans , Falcons , Cardinals , Jags , Steelers , 9ers , Cowboys , Browns , Saints

----------


## oyarde

Pats come away with nothing before the half due to mismanaged play calling , timeouts and clock management . Has cheater bill lost his touch ?

----------


## tebowlives

> Pats come away with nothing before the half due to mismanaged play calling , timeouts and clock management . Has cheater bill lost his touch ?


They're 2-2 and lost to the team with the best QB in Seattle and lost to the Super Bowl champs because their starting QB was out. Don't be hatin'.

----------


## oyarde

everyones favorite team here is whoever the pats are playing

----------


## John-G

Tampa bay

----------


## tebowlives

Lamar Jackson is banged up a bit. A knee.

----------


## DiverseSegregation

4th and 1 at their own 20, ahead 10-0 with 12 minutes left in second quarter and Tampa Bay goes for it!

----------


## oyarde

bears 14  tampa 13 halftime

----------


## oyarde

7 to play in the third , bucs ball leading by two

----------


## oyarde

1:13 remaining bears lead 20 - 19 with only 36 yards rushing

----------


## oyarde

Bucs brady needed 30 yards in 30 seconds and couldnt get it

----------


## tebowlives

Tampas offense did nothing the 2nd half.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Brady completely forgot it was 4 down when they had the ball back.

----------


## oyarde

> Brady completely forgot it was 4 down when they had the ball back.


Ya , clueless

----------


## oyarde

Vikings

----------


## DiverseSegregation

I want to change my pick for last Thursdays game.

----------


## tebowlives

Tyron Smith, another Cowboy offensive lineman out for the season. They are done. The Giants game may be a close one.

----------


## tebowlives

> Brady completely forgot it was 4 down when they had the ball back.


I think the pass to a receiver who was blanketed was worse than that.

----------


## John-G

Tampa Bay
Los Angeles Rams
Buffalo
Pittsburgh
Arizona
Kansas City
Houston
Baltimore
Atlanta
Miami
Dallas
Cleveland
New England
Seattle
New Orleans

----------


## Anti Globalist

The Broncos-Patriots game on Monday has been postponed.

----------


## tebowlives

Will the Washington Hogs new QB along with the return of Chase Young to the D line spark them to an upset victory over the Rams?

----------


## oyarde

> Lamar Jackson is banged up a bit. A knee.


baltimore up 17 -0 , John G probably wants the bengals

----------


## oyarde

> Will the Washington Hogs new QB along with the return of Chase Young to the D line spark them to an upset victory over the Rams?


nah

----------


## oyarde

> The Broncos-Patriots game on Monday has been postponed.


pats and titans ran around giving everyone the plague , they should have to forfeit those wins , no real reason to think they did it on accident

----------


## tebowlives

Chiefs down by 15 with 5 and a half left. Big upset in the making?

We all picked the Chiefs. Everyone is tied except oyarde, he is 1 behind.

KC now down by 8 with 4 minutes left. Can they stop the Raider offense?

----------


## oyarde

Ya , hell , looks like I'm only going to go 4 - 4 here in the beginning. Brady let me down , Minshew laid an egg , Falcons took the day off , pats postponed . Rams & Ravens only two teams looked good so far.

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 5

**Anti G*
*D Seg*
*John G*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers

Bears

Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens

Ravens

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Raiders

Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams

Rams

Panthers
Panthers
Falcons
Falcons
Panthers

Panthers

Jaguars
Jaguars
Texans
Jaguars
Jaguars

Texans

Cardinals
Cardinals
Cardinals
Cardinals
Cardinals

Cardinals

Steelers
Steelers
Steelers
Steelers
Steelers

Steelers

49ers
49ers
Dolphins
49ers
49ers

Dolphins

Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys

Cowboys

Colts
Browns
Browns
Browns
Colts

Browns

6
7
8
6
6

11

Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
*Vikings*
Seahawks



Saints
Saints 
Saints
Saints
Saints 



Titans
Bills
Bills
Titans
Bills







John G has a win. D Seg and tebowlives are 1 and 2 back with the same remaining picks. Anti G is 2 back with only 1 different pick. Oyarde can tie and gain a win if the Vikings and Titans win

----------


## tebowlives

49ers have alot of their CBs out and Fitzpatrick is taking advantage of it

----------


## DiverseSegregation

I am surprised the Texans killed it.

----------


## DiverseSegregation

Looks like John G has the fix in.

----------


## oyarde

> Looks like John G has the fix in.


That guy is pretty shady , so , ya it is possible

----------


## oyarde

I would have taken the Giants if it was a home game for them

----------


## oyarde

I wouldve taken miami too if they were home

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sucks the Chiefs had to lose to the Raiders.

----------


## oyarde

Colts go to cleveland and abandon the run , Just got a midfield turnover , trailing 17 - 27 in the third. I really didnt think they could score enough to stay in this but giving up on the run was not a good idea. Before this drive they had only run 10 times and thrown 14

----------


## oyarde

If The Browns , Vikings & Titans win I think I'm good , browns look like a lock

----------


## oyarde

> Sucks the Chiefs had to lose to the Raiders.


lol

----------


## oyarde

> I am surprised the Texans killed it.


If they hadnt fired the coach I'd have taken them .

----------


## oyarde

Cowboys break out the clincher , a real QB from Cincy , slip by the Giants by 3

----------


## tebowlives

Seattle v Minnesota next. We get to see the best Quarterback in the NFL in Russell Wilson.

----------


## oyarde

7 min to play . Vikings need one more score to put this away

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 6

*Sun Broncos @ Patriots
Sun    Redskins    @    Giants
Sun    Falcons    @    Vikings
Sun    Lions    @    Jaguars
Sun    Bears    @    Panthers
Sun    Ravens    @    Eagles
Sun    Texans    @    Titans
Sun    Browns    @    Steelers
Sun    Bengals    @    Colts
Sun    Dolphins    @    Jets
Sun    Packers    @    Buccaneers
Sun    Rams    @    49ers
Mon Chiefs @ Bills
Mon    Cardinals    @    Cowboys

*Rk*

*Wins*

1
tebowlives
2

2
oyarde
2

3
John G
2

4
Anti G
1

5
D Seg
1

----------


## tebowlives

> 7 min to play . Vikings need one more score to put this away


Not kicking the FG on 4th and short to go up by 8 cost them.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Apparently Mike Zimmer has never once beat the Seahawks.

----------


## oyarde

> Not kicking the FG on 4th and short to go up by 8 cost them.


Yep , that would have been the game winner. I know he wanted to kill some of that last 2 min though. It was the right call if you get it and the wrong call if you dont.

----------


## oyarde

> Apparently Mike Zimmer has never once beat the Seahawks.


That was his best chance yesterday. Thats the weakest seattle defense the Zimmer Vikings have ever faced. Thats why I took them to win . I usually dont go against the seachickens at home .Our second string RB gashed them for over 100 in the second half and I figured Cousins could put 3 or 400 on that secondary. The Viking defense held Wilson to two drives which is magnificent for that defense . The other two Seattle scores came from back to back Cousins turnovers in the Third in 12 seconds deep in own end and the Vikings still should have won. Seattle is only good if the offense puts up more than thirty because thats all they have.

----------


## oyarde

Falcons fire coach

----------


## Anti Globalist

> Falcons fire coach


The Falcons have been on a complete downward spiral ever since they blew their 28-3 lead in the SB.  Doubtful that any team out there would be interested in hiring Quinn.

----------


## tebowlives

2019 22.8 points per game per team 2018 it was 23.3 2017 it was 21.7

Wouldn't you think it would be the offenses that are slow to get up to speed with the lack of practice?
25.6 this year

----------


## tebowlives

Hebert of the Chargers is having a good season. His TD pass on the run was awesome.

Missed XP 6-0 Chargers

----------


## Anti Globalist

NFL Week 6 picks:

New England>Denver
Tennessee>Houston
Pittsburgh>Cleveland
Philadelphia<Baltimore
New York Giants<Washington
Minnesota>Atlanta
Jacksonville<Detroit
Indianapolis>Cincinnati
Carolina>Chicago
Miami>New York Jets
Tampa Bay<Green Bay
San Francisco<Los Angeles Rams
Buffalo<Kansas City
Dallas<Arizona

----------


## oyarde

Chargers 20  saints 3

----------


## tebowlives

> NFL Week 6 picks:
> 
> New England>Denver
> Tennessee>Houston
> Pittsburgh>Cleveland
> Philadelphia<Baltimore
> New York Giants<Washington
> Minnesota>Atlanta
> Jacksonville<Detroit
> ...


Can u make it easier by quoting my post that has the games and just leaving the winners so I can paste it directly? thx

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Dalton looked okay.

If he keeps looking okay, they should drop Dak (tough break kid, nothing personal), hire the cheap Irishman, and shift money toward defense.

----------


## tebowlives

Chiefs
Patriots
Redskins
Vikings
Lions
Panthers
Ravens
Titans
Steelers
Colts
Dolphins
Packers
Rams
Cardinals

----------


## tebowlives

> Dalton looked okay.
> 
> If he keeps looking okay, they should drop Dak (tough break kid, nothing personal), hire the cheap Irishman, and shift money toward defense.


naaah Instead lets give Zeke a new contract before the current one runs out with the thinking the offense will rely on him more. But then draft another quality wrer so Dallas wont use Zeke as much. Oh and dont go after defensive players.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> naaah Instead lets give Zeke a new contract before the current one runs out with the thinking the offense will rely on him more. But then draft another quality wrer so Dallas wont use Zeke as much. Oh and dont go after defensive players.


Better fire the coaches again too, making sure they end up in Philly and Washington

----------


## tebowlives

Good game tonite. Herbert looks like he's going to be a solid QB

----------


## Anti Globalist

> Falcons fire coach


Their GM was also fired as well.

----------


## oyarde

> *Week 6
> 
> *Thu    Chiefs    @    Bills
> Sun    Patriots @ Broncos
> Sun    Redskins    @    Giants
> Sun    Falcons    @    Vikings
> Sun    Lions    @    Jaguars
> Sun    Bears    @    Panthers
> Sun    Ravens    @    Eagles
> ...


pats , giants , vikings , jags , panthers , titans , steelers , colts , dolphins , rams , cardinals

----------


## tebowlives

> pats , giants , vikings , jags , panthers , titans , steelers , colts , dolphins , rams , cardinals


missed 3 games

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 6
**Anti G*
*D Seg*
*John G*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots

Redskins
Giants
Redskins
Giants
Redskins

Vikings
Vikings
Vikings
Vikings
Vikings

Lions
Jaguars
Lions
Jaguars
Lions

Panthers
Bears
Bears
Panthers
Panthers

Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens

Titans
Titans
Titans
Titans
Titans

Steelers
Browns
Browns
Steelers
Steelers

Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts

Dolphins
*Jets*
Dolphins
Dolphins
Dolphins

Packers
Packers
Packers
*Buccaneers*
Packers

Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams

Chiefs
Bills
Chiefs
Bills
Chiefs

Cowboys
Cardinals
Cowboys
Cardinals
Cardinals




*Rk*

*Wins*

1
tebowlives
2

2
oyarde
2

3
John G
2

4
Anti G
1

5
D Seg
1

----------


## tebowlives

> Better fire the coaches again too, making sure they end up in Philly and Washington


They did make 1 smart move. Get a backup QB in Dalton. They can still win that horrible division

----------


## oyarde

> missed 3 games


bills , ravens , bucs

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> They did make 1 smart move. Get a backup QB in Dalton. They can still win that horrible division


2:3 baby!

LOL, have the eagles and redskins really gotten this bad, or what? I haven't watched them yet.

----------


## tebowlives

> 2:3 baby!
> 
> LOL, have the eagles and redskins really gotten this bad, or what? I haven't watched them yet.


Redskins changing QBs makes them better. When Eagles get their o line back they will get better. Seems like a lot of O line injuries in the NFC East.

----------


## DiverseSegregation

Bills
Patriots
Giants
Vikings
Jaguars
Bears 
Ravens 
Titans
Browns
Colts
Jets
Packers
Rams
Cardinals

----------


## tebowlives

Titans up 7-0 after picking off the Bills on their opening drive

----------


## tebowlives

Leighton Vander Esch is expected to be full-go at practice Thursday. Won't be enough. Kyler Murray is running a lot more. He'll go down soon enough if he keeps it up. Larry Fitzgerald 18 catches 6.8 per catch 0 TDs

----------


## John-G

New England
Tennessee
Cleveland
Baltimore
Washington
Minnesota
Detroit
Indianapolis
Chicago
Miami
Green Bay
Los Angeles Rams
Kansas City
Dallas

----------


## Anti Globalist

Pittsburgh is destroying the Browns.  Mayfield needs to be benched and Case Keenum needs to be brought in.

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 6
*

*Anti G*
*D Seg*
*John G*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots

Broncos

Redskins
Giants
Redskins
Giants
Redskins

Giants

Vikings
Vikings
Vikings
Vikings
Vikings

Falcons

Lions
Jaguars
Lions
Jaguars
Lions

Lions

Panthers
Bears
Bears
Panthers
Panthers

Bears

Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens

Ravens

Titans
Titans
Titans
Titans
Titans

Titans

Steelers
Browns
Browns
Steelers
Steelers

Steelers

Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts

Colts

5
5
5
5
5

9

Dolphins
*Jets*
Dolphins
Dolphins
Dolphins




Packers
Packers
Packers
*Buccaneers*
Packers




Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams




Chiefs
Bills
Chiefs
Bills
Chiefs




Cowboys
Cardinals
Cowboys
Cardinals
Cardinals







Anti G and John G have the same picks. tebowlives has 1 different from them, taking the Cardinals over the Cowboys. oyarde and D Seg have 2 different picks from each other. Each a Lone Wolf. One will fall.

Philly is coming back! Falls short

----------


## oyarde

The Great Oyarde expects to prevail with Miami & Bucs

----------


## DiverseSegregation

Jets look like they will pull this one off!

----------


## DiverseSegregation

I wonder if the Patriots are wishing they had kept Brady.

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 6

**Anti G*
*D Seg*
*John G*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots

Broncos

Redskins
Giants
Redskins
Giants
Redskins

Giants

Vikings
Vikings
Vikings
Vikings
Vikings

Falcons

Lions
Jaguars
Lions
Jaguars
Lions

Lions

Panthers
Bears
Bears
Panthers
Panthers

Bears

Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens

Ravens

Titans
Titans
Titans
Titans
Titans

Titans

Steelers
Browns
Browns
Steelers
Steelers

Steelers

Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts

Colts

Dolphins
Jets
Dolphins
Dolphins
Dolphins

Dolphins

Packers
Packers
Packers
Buccaneers
Packers

Buccaneers

Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams

49ers

Chiefs
Bills
Chiefs
Bills
Chiefs

Chiefs

7
6
7
7
7

13

Cowboys
Cardinals
Cowboys
Cardinals
Cardinals








This is where we stand. oyarde is sitting in the catbird seat. He's 1 up, D Seg is out. His picks are the same as oyarde. If either the Bills or the Cardinals win that eliminates Anti G and John G as they are 1 behind and need both of those teams to loose to get the win. If so they each get a win.

tebowlives can tie with oyarde and both get a win if the Chiefs and Cardinals win.

update
If the Cowboys win Anti G and John G win. If the Cardinals win oyarde and tebowlives get wins.

----------


## tebowlives

The Bills DBs with back to back PFs. The second one was also a helmet to helmet before the extra curricular body slam

----------


## DiverseSegregation

> The Bills DBs with back to back PFs. The second one was also a helemet to helmet before the extra curricular body slam


Who is winning what quarter is it?

----------


## tebowlives

> Who is winning what quarter is it?


Chiefs up by 9, they have the ball, 1 minute left

Did you get my PM that gave you links you were looking for?

----------


## tebowlives

Cowboys v Cardinals 
Neither offense looking too good, although Murray missed one deep. The Pinball will outperform the Red Rifle. That will be the difference imo.

----------


## oyarde

Cardinals 21 dallas 3 Half Dalton 4 yards an attempt Elliot 8 carries two fumbles , a penalty for every two first downs
. Murry 56 yards rushing two TD passes

----------


## oyarde

20 min to play , cowboys three turnovers , 1 missed FG , 5 penalties , 3 points

----------


## oyarde

Cards 31 cowboys 3 just over 8 min to play

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 6
*
*Anti G*
*D Seg*
*John G*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots

Broncos

Redskins
Giants
Redskins
Giants
Redskins

Giants

Vikings
Vikings
Vikings
Vikings
Vikings

Falcons

Lions
Jaguars
Lions
Jaguars
Lions

Lions

Panthers
Bears
Bears
Panthers
Panthers

Bears

Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens

Ravens

Titans
Titans
Titans
Titans
Titans

Titans

Steelers
Browns
Browns
Steelers
Steelers

Steelers

Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts

Colts

Dolphins
Jets
Dolphins
Dolphins
Dolphins

Dolphins

Packers
Packers
Packers
Buccaneers
Packers

Buccaneers

Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams

49ers

Chiefs
Bills
Chiefs
Bills
Chiefs

Chiefs

Cowboys
Cardinals
Cowboys
Cardinals
Cardinals

Cardinals

7
7
7
8
8

14



oyarde and tebowlives each get a win

*Rk*

*Wins*

1
tebowlives
3

2
oyarde
3

3
John G
2

4
Anti G
1

5
D Seg
1

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 7

*Thu    Giants    @    Eagles
Sun    Panthers    @    Saints
Sun    Bills    @    Jets
Sun    Steelers    @    Titans
Sun    Cowboys    @    Hogs
Sun    Packers    @    Texans
Sun    Lions    @    Falcons
Sun    Browns    @    Bengals
Sun    Seahawks    @    Cardinals
Sun    Jaguars    @    Chargers
Sun    49ers    @    Patriots
Sun    Chiefs    @    Broncos
Sun    Buccaneers    @    Raiders
Mon    Bears    @    Rams

Giants v Eagles Thursday Night. Cowboys v Hogs At least 1 more crummy NFC East team will have at least 2 wins after this week. The division isn't a dog fight it's a cockroach fight.

----------


## Anti Globalist

NFL Week 7 picks: 

Philadelphia>New York Giants
Tennessee>Pittsburgh
Washington<Dallas
New York Jets<Buffalo
New Orleans>Carolina
Houston<Green Bay
Cincinnati<Cleveland
Atlanta<Detroit
Arizona<Seattle
Los Angeles Chargers<Jacksonville
New England<San Francisco
Denver<Kansas City
Oakland<Tampa Bay
Los Angeles Rams>Chicago

----------


## oyarde

Eagles , Saints , Bills , Titans , Redskins , Packers , Falcons . Bengals , Seachickens , Chargers , Pats , Chiefs , Bucs , Rams

----------


## tebowlives

Eagles
Saints
Bills
Steelers
Cowboys
Packers
Lions
Browns
Seahawks
Jaguars
Patriots
Chiefs
Buccaneers
Rams

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 7

**Anti G*
*John G*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Eagles

Eagles
Eagles



Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints



Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills



Titans
Titans
Titans
Steelers



Cowboys
Cowboys
Redskins
Cowboys



Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers



Lions
Falcons
Falcons
Lions



Browns
Browns
Bengals
Browns



Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks



Jaguars
Chargers
Chargers
Jaguars



49ers
49ers
Patriots
Patriots



Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs



Buccaneers
Raiders
Buccaneers
Buccaneers



Rams
Bears
Rams
Rams






*Rk*

*Wins*

1
tebowlives
3

2
oyarde
3

3
John G
2

4
Anti G
1

5
D Seg
1

----------


## tebowlives

Bengals may get an upset in their divisional game with Cleveland. The Ravens game was the only one they were out of and if they can protect the QB better they can pull off a win.

The first place Cowboys will beat the Washington Hogs and retain their lead on the division.

----------


## John-G

Blank
Tennessee
Dallas
Buffalo
New Orleans
Green Bay
Cleveland
Atlanta
Seattle
Los Angeles Chargers
San Francisco
Kansas City
Oakland
Chicago

----------


## oyarde

Get a Td now and Redskins will lead 16 -3 . After they win they'll be in second place a half game behind Philly, both ahead of Dallas.

----------


## oyarde

Looks like I was about 11 seconds away from starting out 7 -1 today , detroit wins on last play , cleveland takes lead with 11 seconds left. I got those two ( two of the harder ones to pick ) I was a lock to win again

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 7* 

*Anti G*
*John G*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Eagles

Eagles
Eagles

Eagles

Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints

Saints

Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills

Bills

Titans
Titans
Titans
Steelers

Steelers

Cowboys
Cowboys
Redskins
Cowboys

Redskins

Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers

Packers

Lions
Falcons
Falcons
Lions

Lions

Browns
Browns
Bengals
Browns

Browns

Jaguars
Chargers
Chargers
Jaguars

Chargers

49ers
49ers
Patriots
Patriots

49ers

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Chiefs

Buccaneers
Raiders
Buccaneers
Buccaneers

Buccaneers

Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks

Cardinals

9
7
8
9

13

Rams
Bears
Rams
Rams






Fan favorite tebowlives and Anti G collect wins. The rankings remain unchanged but things get a little tighter for 2nd place. D Seg is currently suspended as he tested positive for a banned substance.

*Rk*

*Wins*

1
tebowlives
4

2
oyarde
3

3
John G
2

4
Anti G
2

5
D Seg
1

----------


## jkr

> *BROWNS!*
> *BROWNS!*
> *BROWNS!*
> 
> 
> *BROWNS!*
> *BROWNS!*


*BROWNS!*
*BROWNS!*

----------


## tebowlives

> *BROWNS!*
> *BROWNS!*


Mayfield has been either very good or very bad. They are a run team. Maybe with Beckham out, the ball spreads around more? They picked up the pace when he left with the injury.
Tough division.

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 8

*Thu    Falcons    @    Panthers
Sun    Patriots    @    Bills
Sun    Steelers    @    Ravens
Sun    Rams    @    Dolphins
Sun    Raiders    @    Browns
Sun    Colts    @    Lions
Sun    Titans    @    Bengals
Sun    Jets    @    Chiefs
Sun    Vikings    @    Packers
Sun    Chargers    @    Broncos
Sun    49ers    @    Seahawks
Sun    Saints    @    Bears
Sun    Cowboys    @    Eagles
Mon    Buccaneers    @    Giants

*Rk*

*Wins*

1
tebowlives
4

2
oyarde
3

3
John G
2

4
Anti G
2

5
D Seg*
1


* On the Leagues Indefinitely Suspended list

----------


## Anti Globalist

Prediction:  The Cleveland Browns will make the playoffs if they bench Mayfield and have Case Keenum start for the remainder of the season.

----------


## Todd

The title of this thread still needs to be changed.  Probably for eternity..

----------


## oyarde

Panthers , Bills , Ravens , Rams , Raiders , Colts , Titans , Chiefs , Vikings , Broncos , Seachickens , Saints , Eagles , Bucs

----------


## Anti Globalist

> The title of this thread still needs to be changed.  Probably for eternity..


Their division is so bad it sucks that one of them has to go to the playoffs.

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 8 

**Anti G*
*John G*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Panthers
Panthers
Panthers
Panthers

Falcons

Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills




Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
*Steelers*




Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams




Browns
Browns
Raiders
Raiders




Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts




Titans
Titans
Titans
Titans




Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs




Packers
Packers
*Vikings*
Packers




Chargers
Chargers
Broncos
Broncos




Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks




Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints




Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles




Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers






*Rk*

*Wins*

1
tebowlives
4

2
oyarde
3

3
John G
2

4
Anti G
2

5
D Seg*
1



* On the Leagues Indefinitely Suspended list

----------


## tebowlives

> The title of this thread still needs to be changed.  Probably for eternity..


No it does not. And there is no such thing as eternity, there is only the NFL season.

----------


## tebowlives

> Prediction:  The Cleveland Browns will make the playoffs if they bench Mayfield and have Case Keenum start for the remainder of the season.


Anyone who leads the Vikings to the playoffs is a sure bet and Keenum did that. After the Vikings rode on his back all season they got rid of him. I hope the Browns win the AFC

----------


## Anti Globalist

> Anyone who leads the Vikings to the playoffs is a sure bet and Keenum did that. After the Vikings rode on his back all season they got rid of him. I hope the Browns win the AFC


The Browns schedule is also ridiculously easy.  Only teams they have to worry about are the Titans, Steelers, and Ravens.  They have no excuse whatsoever to not make the playoffs this year.

----------


## tebowlives

> The Browns schedule is also ridiculously easy.  Only teams they have to worry about are the Titans, Steelers, and Ravens.  They have no excuse whatsoever to not make the playoffs this year.


The Raiders may give them a game. Their defense needs to step up. Derek Carr is having a fantastic season.

But no doubt they will be in the hunt for a wildcard.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Antonio Brown officially signs with Tampa Bay.

----------


## oyarde

Cowboys trade DE Everson Griffin to Lions

----------


## tebowlives

> Cowboys trade DE Everson Griffin to Lions


So Detroit gets him to bolster their pass rush and Dallas, which doesn't have a pass rush with him, gives him up? Randy Gregory for Dallas is back but the pass rush is still weak. Granted the run d is what's horrible

----------


## oyarde

> Their division is so bad it sucks that one of them has to go to the playoffs.


Under 500 teams should never be allowed. Even college ball forbids it .

----------


## tebowlives

> Under 500 teams should never be allowed. Even college ball forbids it .


Those college boys pad their record against technical schools and the like. The big boys take on all comers. We'll see whose team ends up in the playoffs this year and the smart moneys on the silver star. You can trust your team to the man who wears the star, the big, bright silver and blue star.

Dallas cut DT Dontari Poe and CB Daryl Worley. Poe showed up overweight and his performance showed it. Worley was a disappointment in coverage.

----------


## Anti Globalist

NFL Week 8 picks:

Carolina>Atlanta
Baltimore>Pittsburgh
Miami<Los Angeles Rams
Kansas City>New York Jets
Green Bay>Minnesota
Detroit<Indianapolis
Cleveland>Oakland
Buffalo>New England
Denver<Los Angeles Chargers
Seattle>San Francisco
Chicago<New Orleans
Philadelphia>Dallas
New York Giants<Tampa Bay

----------


## John-G

Carolina

----------


## Anti Globalist

Picking Tennessee to beat Cincinnatti.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Finally, a game where Atlanta didn't blow their lead.

----------


## tebowlives

Panthers
Bills
Steelers
Rams
Raiders
Colts
Titans
Chiefs
Packers
Broncos
Seahawks
Saints
Eagles
Buccaneers

I decided to go with the Eagles. They've been in every game this year and Dallas has too many unknowns.

----------


## oyarde

I wont be taking the cowboys rest of the year

----------


## tebowlives

> I wont be taking the cowboys rest of the year


I would like to point out that Dallas has twice as many wins as your team. November 22nd can't get here quick enough. Dallas can use the win on that day and will win easily.
I guarantee it.

----------


## John-G

Carolina
Baltimore
Los Angeles Rams
Tennessee 
Kansas City
Green Bay
Indianapolis
Cleveland
Buffalo
Los Angeles Chargers
Seattle
New Orleans
Philadelphia
Tampa Bay

----------


## oyarde

Vikings win in Lambeau as I expected . Cousins , Cook , O line , the WR's & TE's played as well as they had all year for three quarters. Defense played a good second half giving up one score to rogers. Colts win as expected.

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 8

*It looks like oyarde and tebowlives tie and each get a win. They are 2 up with only 1 pick different from the rest.​

*Anti G*
*John G*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Panthers
Panthers
Panthers
Panthers

Falcons

Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills

Bills

Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Steelers

Steelers

Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams

Dolphins

Browns
Browns
Raiders
Raiders

Raiders

Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts

Colts

Titans
Titans
Titans
Titans

Bengals

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Chiefs

Packers
Packers
Vikings
Packers

Vikings

Chargers
Chargers
Broncos
Broncos

Broncos

Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks

Seahawks

Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints

Saints

Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles

Eagles

6
6
9
9

12

Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers






*Rk*

*Wins*

1
tebowlives
5

2
oyarde
4

3
John G
2

4
Anti G
2

5
D Seg*
1



* On the Leagues Indefinitely Suspended list

----------


## Anti Globalist

Needless to say theres been a lot of upsets this week.

----------


## oyarde

> I would like to point out that Dallas has twice as many wins as your team. November 22nd can't get here quick enough. Dallas can use the win on that day and will win easily.
> I guarantee it.


Vikings will triple the dallas win total ( if you are optimistic enough to think dallas may win three )

----------


## tebowlives

> Vikings will triple the dallas win total


You learning to use the caps key is more likely to happen. The Cowboys will be in first place after tonites showcase game.

----------


## oyarde

Oyarde wins Again should be the name of this thread

----------


## tebowlives

The Sunday Night showcase game with Dallas hasn't disappointed in excitement. 7-6 Philly

----------


## oyarde

Philly has turned the ball over four times  and lead 15 - 9 .

----------


## oyarde

4th and 2 Dallas should take the points to cut the lead to three . I predict they go for it and dont get it

----------


## oyarde

Not sure what dallas is doing now but trail 23 - 9 with 4 minutes to go. Philly ball

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 9*

Thu    Packers    @    49ers
Sun    Lions    @    Vikings
Sun    Giants    @    Hogskins
Sun    Broncos    @    Falcons
Sun    Bears    @    Titans
Sun    Panthers    @    Chiefs
Sun    Seahawks    @    Bills
Sun    Texans    @    Jaguars
Sun    Ravens    @    Colts
Sun    Raiders    @    Chargers
Sun    Dolphins    @    Cardinals
Sun    Steelers    @    Cowboys
Sun    Saints    @    Buccaneers
Mon    Patriots    @    Jets

*Rk*

*Wins*

1
tebowlives
5

2
oyarde
4

3
John G
2

4
Anti G
2

5
D Seg*
1


* On the Leagues Indefinitely Suspended list

----------


## oyarde

packers , Vikings , redskins , falcons , titans , Chiefs , Bills , jags ,Colts ,  raiders , cardinals , Steelers , Bucs , pats

----------


## Anti Globalist

NFL Week 9 picks:

San Francisco<Green Bay
Washington>New York Giants
Tennessee>Chicago
Minnesota>Detroit
Kansas City>Carolina
Jacksonville>Houston
Indianapolis>Baltimore
Buffalo<Seattle
Atlanta>Denver
Los Angeles Chargers<Oakland
Dallas<Pittsburgh
Arizona>Miami
Tampa Bay>New Orleans
New York Jets<New England

----------


## tebowlives

Listening to the announces. Trying ti hype the NY Giants v Tampa Bay game is impossible.

----------


## tebowlives

Packers
Vikings
Hogskins
Falcons
Titans
Chiefs
Seahawks
Jaguars
Ravens
Raiders
Cardinals
Steelers
Buccaneers
Patriots

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 9*

*Anti G*
*John G*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

Packers

Packers
Packers

Vikings

Vikings
Vikings

Hogskins

Hogskins
Hogskins

Falcons

Falcons
Falcons

Titans

Titans
Titans

Chiefs

Chiefs
Chiefs

Seahawks

Bills
Seahawks

Jaguars

Jaguars
Jaguars

Colts

Colts
Ravens

Raiders

Raiders
Raiders

Cardinals

Cardinals
Cardinals

Steelers

Steelers
Steelers

Buccaneers

Buccaneers
Buccaneers

Patriots

Patriots
Patriots



*Rk*

*Wins*

1
tebowlives
5

2
oyarde
4

3
John G
2

4
Anti G
2

5
D Seg*
1



* On the Leagues Indefinitely Suspended list

----------


## tebowlives

I can see the Lions getting the win if it's close. Their QB performs under pressure better. Dalvin Cook is the difference.

I think Trubisky should get the Bears QB job back. Foles isn't doing it, plus he's better than Trubisky coming off the bench.

Looks like Stafford might be out for this game.

----------


## John-G

Packers

----------


## tebowlives

> Packers


I am showing the kickoff was at 7:20 pm central. Your post came through at 7:32 pm central

----------


## John-G

Thu Packers
Sun Lions
Sun Giants
Sun Broncos
Sun Titans
Sun Chiefs
Sun Seahawks
Sun Texans
Sun Ravens
Sun Raiders
Sun Cardinals
Sun Steelers
Sun Saints 
Mon Patriots

----------


## John-G

> I am showing the kickoff was at 7:20 pm central. Your post came through at 7:32 pm central


Its my VPN network, it sometimes screws up with the post time because I posted my pick just before the kick off. I apologize for it and would make sure my picks don't come in last min starting from next week. Hopefully you'll understand

----------


## tebowlives

> Its my VPN network, it sometimes screws up with the post time because I posted my pick just before the kick off. I apologize for it and would make sure my picks don't come in last min starting from next week. Hopefully you'll understand


I don't understand what that means. I'm on central time so I see central time on all the posts. Why would a VPN have anything to do with the time this forum assigns to your post?

Just like I see you current picks coming in at 12:09 pm central which is after the noon central kickoff

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 9

**Anti G*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Packers
Packers
Packers

Packers

Vikings
Vikings
Vikings

Vikings

Hogskins
Hogskins
Hogskins

Giants

Falcons
Falcons
Falcons

Falcons

Titans
Titans
Titans

Titans

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Chiefs

Seahawks
Bills
Seahawks

Bills

Jaguars
Jaguars
Jaguars

Texans

Colts
Colts
Ravens

Ravens

Raiders
Raiders
Raiders

Raiders

Cardinals
Cardinals
Cardinals

Dolphins

Steelers
Steelers
Steelers

Steelers

7
8
8

12

Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers



Patriots
Patriots
Patriots







oyarde and tebowlives each get a win. The remaining picks are the same.

*Rk*

*Wins*

1
tebowlives
6

2
oyarde
5

3
John G
2

4
Anti G
2

5
D Seg*
1


* On the Leagues Indefinitely Suspended list

----------


## John-G

> I don't understand what that means. I'm on central time so I see central time on all the posts. Why would a VPN have anything to do with the time this forum assigns to your post?
> 
> Just like I see you current picks coming in at 12:09 pm central which is after the noon central kickoff


I am in Nigeria at the moment and I have to use a VPN to post because of the internet censorship laws in the country. I have noticed in the past few days that the VPN affects my post times. I have since turned it off so the issues will not be happening again. I am not a software guy so can't explain exactly why its happening.

----------


## oyarde

> I am in Nigeria at the moment and I have to use a VPN to post because of the internet censorship laws in the country. I have noticed in the past few days that the VPN affects my post times. I have since turned it off so the issues will not be happening again. I am not a software guy so can't explain exactly why its happening.


Do you bet Nigerian Hockey federation games while your there ?

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 10

*Thu	Colts	@	Titans
Sun	Jaguars	@	Packers
Sun	Buccaneers	@	Panthers
Sun	Texans	@	Browns
Sun	Eagles	@	Giants
Sun	Hogskins	@	Lions
Sun	Broncos	@	Raiders
Sun	Chargers	@	Dolphins
Sun	Bills	@	Cardinals
Sun	Bengals	@	Steelers
Sun	49ers	@	Saints
Sun	Seahawks	@	Rams
Sun	Ravens	@	Patriots
Mon	Vikings	@	Bears

----------


## Anti Globalist

NFL Week 10 picks:

Tennessee>Indianapolis
New York Giants<Philadelphia
Green Bay>Jacksonville
Detroit>Washington
Cleveland>Houston
Carolina<Tampa Bay
Miami>Los Angeles Chargers
Oakland>Denver
Arizona>Buffalo
New Orleans>San Francisco
Pittsburgh>Cincinnati
New England<Baltimore
Chicago>Minnesota

----------


## John-G

> Do you bet Nigerian Hockey federation games while your there ?


We don't have hockey, just soccer and only watch when I can get fuel for the generator. Anyway, I should be coming back next week. Just keeping my head up while I visit.

----------


## oyarde

titans , Vikings , browns  , lions , packers , eagles , bucs , raiders , dolphins , rams , saints , steelers , ravens . Going to give the bills - cardinals a little thought . Falcons and Chiefs have bye . Nobody will notice jets and cowboys not playing.

----------


## tebowlives

> titans , Vikings , browns  , lions , packers , eagles , bucs , raiders , dolphins , rams , saints , steelers , ravens . Going to give the bills - cardinals a little thought . Falcons and Chiefs have bye . Nobody will notice jets and cowboys not playing.


We the people will notice next week when the Cowboys will get the easy win playing the Vikings. George Jones shows up more than Cousins.

----------


## tebowlives

Colts
Packers
Buccaneers
Browns
Eagles
Lions
Raiders
Chargers
Bills
Steelers
Saints
Seahawks
Ravens
Vikings

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 10

**Anti G*
*John G*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Titans
Titans
Titans
Colts

Colts

Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers



Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers




Browns
*Texans*
Browns
Browns



Eagles
*Giants*
Eagles
Eagles



Lions
*Hogskins*
Lions
Lions



Raiders
Raiders
Raiders
Raiders



Dolphins
Dolphins
Dolphins
Chargers



Cardinals
Bills


Bills



Steelers
Steelers
Steelers
Steelers



Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints







Rams
Seahawks



Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens



*Bears*
Vikings
Vikings
Vikings






*Rk*

*Wins*

1
tebowlives
6

2
oyarde
5

3
John G
2

4
Anti G
2

5
D Seg*
1


* On the Leagues Indefinitely Suspended list

----------


## tebowlives

Been looking at changing one pick to the Bears.

----------


## John-G

Titans

----------


## John-G

Titans

----------


## tebowlives

Titans up by 7 but Colts driving and looking good. As the lone wolf on this I expect to win and we will see some picks change as the un winners jockey for position.

----------


## tebowlives

I love watching Tennessee play. Henry is a beast. Old school power and plenty of speed.

----------


## oyarde

Colts shutout titans in the second half for the win .Colts special teams gets an A. Colts now the favorite to take the division.

----------


## John-G

Tennessee
New York Giants
Green Bay
Washington
Houston
Tampa bay
Miami
Oakland
Buffalo
New Orleans
Pittsburgh
Baltimore
Minnesota

----------


## oyarde

Bridgewater has Tampa defense on its heels early , leading 14 - 7 after two possessions ea

----------


## oyarde

About time for john g to send in his picks

----------


## John-G

I will be the first to say it here. The Eagles do not have an O-line and Wentz will be injured again before the end of the season.

----------


## tebowlives

> Tennessee
> New York Giants
> Green Bay
> Washington
> Houston
> Tampa bay
> Miami
> Oakland
> Buffalo
> ...


cutting it close

----------


## oyarde

Can the Giants wrestle control of the NFC East from the Eagles ? Stay tuned .

----------


## tebowlives

Did someone forget to pick all the games?

----------


## John-G

> Did someone forget to pick all the games?


Seahawks for evening game

----------


## tebowlives

> Seahawks for evening game


Wide right

----------


## oyarde

Carolina down by 9 goes for two and doesnt get it . WTF

----------


## oyarde

NFC East Heavyweight Eagles trail the up and coming NFC East contending Giants 24 - 17 with 7 1/2 to play

----------


## oyarde

All contending NFC East teams in action today , redskins down big early have rallied to tie Lions in the 4th but Lions have the ball .

----------


## oyarde

Giants hold the Eagles on downs with 5 to play , Giant ball leading by 7. Will this be the passing of the mantle ?

----------


## oyarde

browns shutting out houston 10 - 0 with 8 to play

----------


## oyarde

Giants at the Philly 25

----------


## oyarde

Favre said the Eagles kept the wrong QB

----------


## oyarde

Jags driving , trail packers by four with 6 to go

----------


## oyarde

Giants lead by ten with the ball 2 min to play . Calling this Blue state.

----------


## oyarde

Redskins in FG range , trail by three with 40 seconds remaining

----------


## oyarde

Jags at packer 45 with 2 to play , trail by 4

----------


## oyarde

Final , Up and Coming NFC East power Giants 27  Used to be Eagles 17, still in the hunt , Redskins .Tied w/ Lions @ 27 with 16 seconds to play , looks headed to OT

----------


## oyarde

Jags are 4th and 26 from midfield with one min to play , looks like packers will beat this difficult team by 4

----------


## oyarde

Lions win with 59 yard FG 30 - 27 .  Washington falls, remains near the cellar with that other team failing to join the leaders Eagles & Giants .

----------


## oyarde

Bucs outscore Carolina 29 - 6 in second half to win 46 - 23

----------


## John-G

> Wide right


Do you really find it fun knowing that most of your wins come via technicality? Most people I know who do this do it for fun and don't take it too seriously. Its ok, you can disqualify a pick made 1 min into kick off before any scores have been made and also pick made 3 hrs before kickoff if it makes you feel better. You are definitely living up to the NFL moniker as the no fun league. Keep it up the stern attitude, it would be supremely juicy beating you with all the shenanigan and if I lose, I can sleep well knowing that you got ahead due to technicalities.

Its a win win for me

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 10

*oyarde wins*Anti G*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Titans
Titans
Colts

Colts

Packers
Packers
Packers

Packers

Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers

Buccaneers

Browns
Browns
Browns

Browns

Eagles
Eagles
Eagles

Giants

Lions
Lions
Lions

Lions

Raiders
Raiders
Raiders

Raiders

Dolphins
Dolphins
Chargers

Dolphins

Cardinals


Bills

Cardinals

Steelers
Steelers
Steelers

Steelers

Saints
Saints
Saints

Saints



Rams
Seahawks

Rams

9
9
8

12

Ravens
Ravens
Ravens

Ravens

*Bears*
Vikings
Vikings

Vikings




*Rk*

*Wins*

1
tebowlives
6

2
oyarde
6

3
Anti G
2

4
D Seg*
1

----------


## oyarde

Looks like the Great Oyarde only goes 5- 2 to start . College ball has been a bit better for me this year .

----------


## tebowlives

> Do you really find it fun knowing that most of your wins come via technicality? Most people I know who do this do it for fun and don't take it too seriously. Its ok, you can disqualify a pick made 1 min into kick off before any scores have been made and also pick made 3 hrs before kickoff if it makes you feel better. You are definitely living up to the NFL moniker as the no fun league. Keep it up the stern attitude, it would be supremely juicy beating you with all the shenanigan and if I lose, I can sleep well knowing that you got ahead due to technicalities.
> 
> Its a win win for me


You've been called out by 2 people. Own it and quit making things up. Of course I'm not allowing it. Nothing to do with before the kickoff of the afternoon games. This weeks games, the deadline for the Sunday picks is noon central. You don't get to make the rules.

----------


## tebowlives

> Bucs outscore Carolina 29 - 6 in second half to win 46 - 23


I turned over to that game right before Jones' 98 yard run. And the first play a pick. It broke open quick.

----------


## John-G

> You've been called out by 2 people. Own it and quit making things up. Of course I'm not allowing it. Nothing to do with before the kickoff of the afternoon games. This weeks games, the deadline for the Sunday picks is noon central. You don't get to make the rules.


I get it, your non answer says it all. What was supposed to be a fun, forum, fantasy setup ends up being "who can cross their T's and dot the I's" league. You are the best in that department and nobody here can hold a candle to your impeccable skills. You are truly the biggest winner.

----------


## oyarde

Arizona

----------


## Anti Globalist

Picked the Rams to beat the Seahawks.

----------


## tebowlives

> I get it, your non answer says it all.


It was a specific answer with proof you didn't submit your picks on time.




> What was supposed to be a fun, forum, fantasy setup ends up being "who can cross their T's and dot the I's" league.


No it's not. that's just something you made up because you are too irresponsible to get your picks in on time and I refuse to let you rewrite the rules. Quit crying.



> You are the best in that department and nobody here can hold a candle to your impeccable skills. You are truly the biggest winner.


I hold everyone to the same standards. Self entitled much?.

----------


## tebowlives

> Picked the Rams to beat the Seahawks.


That pulled you into a tie with oyarde. Bears win you take the win. Vikings win oyarde picks up the win and I believe that would give him wins 3 weeks in a row

----------


## oyarde

The Great Oyarde

----------


## oyarde

Now  my favorite part of the evening , watching the pats get beat

----------


## tebowlives

Bears are tough but I don't think their QB is coming through. As early as this game is, it is big for the Vikings wild card hopes. Chi has only played the Lions in division and won. Minnesota has beat the Lions and split with Green Bay. Minnesota has enough weapons on offense to go somewhere. Dalvin Cook is the best RB in the NFC

----------


## John-G

> *Week 10
> 
> **Anti G*
> *oyarde*
> *tebowlives*
> 
> *winner*
> 
> Titans
> ...


He removes me from the league, trying to win via technicality? I really wish I can understand how you are enjoying any of this. I know I beat you last year with you disqualifying me from 2 weeks and about a half dozen games on several weeks and I figured you really got butt hurt from it but your actions now tell me that it didn't just hurt, I might have left a scar on you. I didn't gloat or anything but I relished in the fact that I beat the stickler for rules even after he threw everything at me

Stop taking yourself too seriously punchy, this is supposed to be a fun league amongst mates and all you did was turn it into a work assignment. Sadly, none of the people remaining would say anything about it. They are probably too submissive/docile and/or afraid to be kicked by the strict league leader. You know, you might even win this coming league but everyone with eyes knows its was due to your ability to dig into the rules and disqualify your opponents and not due to your picking skills.

----------


## tebowlives

> He removes me from the league,


Because you try to cheat too much by submitting late picks and you make up excuses. The VPN thing was such a bad one it was hilarious.




> trying to win via technicality? I really wish I can understand how you are enjoying any of this.


It's not about me enjoying this. Quit making things up you lying little cry baby.  "The rules aren't supposed to apply to me" waaahhhhhhh



> I know I beat you last year with you disqualifying me from 2 weeks and about a half dozen games on several weeks and I figured you really got butt hurt from it but your actions now tell me that it didn't just hurt, I might have left a scar on you. I didn't gloat or anything but I relished in the fact that I beat the stickler for rules even after he threw everything at me


lmao WTF are you lying about?




> Stop taking yourself too seriously punchy, this is supposed to be a fun league amongst mates and all you did was turn it into a work assignment.


If it's too hard for you to get your picks in on time, you shouldn't get involved. Only an entitled juvenile would think the rules don't apply to him. 




> Sadly, none of the people remaining would say anything about it.


Is that why oyarde called you out ~40 minutes into the first games by saying, "About time for john g to send in his picks". Which was funny. 




> They are probably too submissive/docile and/or afraid to be kicked by the strict league leader.


They are adults who follow the rules and accept the consequences for their actions by not asking for special favors like an entitled crybaby





> You know, you might even win this coming league but everyone with eyes knows its was due to your ability to dig into the rules and disqualify your opponents and not due to your picking skills.


So following the very simple and easy to understand rules is bad and you get to submit your picks whenever you want???? Maybe that's how they run things on Pussy Island where you're from but that isn't how it works here. You don't get to make the rules here.

----------


## Anti Globalist

NFL Week 11 picks:

Seattle>Arizona
Washington>Cincinnati
New Orleans>Atlanta
Jacksonville<Pittsburgh
Houston<New England
Cleveland>Philadelphia
Carolina<Detroit
Baltimore<Tennessee
Los Angeles Chargers>New York Jets
Minnesota>Dallas
Indianapolis<Green Bay
Las Vegas<Kansas City
Tampa Bay>Los Angeles Rams

----------


## oyarde

Seachickens , browns , Falcons , Bengals , Carolina , Steelers , Ravens , Texans , Dolphins , Chargers , Colts , Vikings , Chiefs , Bucs

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 11

*Thu	Cardinals	@	Seahawks
Sun	Falcons	@	Saints
Sun	Steelers	@	Jaguars
Sun	Lions	@	Panthers
Sun	Bengals	@	Team
Sun	Patriots	@	Texans
Sun	Eagles	@	Browns
Sun	Titans	@	Ravens
Sun	Jets	@	Chargers
Sun	Dolphins	@	Broncos
Sun	Packers	@	Colts
Sun	Cowboys	@	Vikings
Sun	Chiefs	@	Vegas
Mon	Rams	@	Buccaneers

----------


## tebowlives

Seahawks

Falcons

Steelers

Panthers

Bengals

Texans

Browns

Titans

Chargers

Dolphins

Packers

*Cowboys*

Chiefs

Buccaneers

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 11
*
*Anti G*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks

*Saints*
Falcons
Falcons

Steelers
Steelers
Steelers

*Lions*
Panthers
Panthers

*Hogskins*
Bengals
Bengals

*Patriots*
Texans
Texans

Browns
Browns
Browns

Titans
*Ravens*
Titans

Chargers
Chargers
Chargers

Dolphins
Dolphins
Dolphins

Packers
*Colts*
Packers

Vikings
Vikings
*Cowboys*

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers




*Rk*

*Wins*

1
tebowlives
6

2
oyarde
6

3
Anti G
2

4
D Seg*
1



* On the Leagues Indefinitely Suspended list

----------


## oyarde

I'll see if AG will chip in on a participation trophy for John G since tebowlives isnt making him feel welcome enough .

----------


## Anti Globalist

I'm picking Miami to beat Denver.

----------


## tebowlives

> I'll see if AG will chip in on a participation trophy for John G since tebowlives isnt making him feel welcome enough .


As long as the trophy has no ties to the league since there is no authority to do so in the league Constitution.

----------


## tebowlives

> I'm picking Miami to beat Denver.


done

----------


## oyarde

Final Vikings 19 bears 13 . Vikings defense A ( bears lone td came from special teams , fg's from turnovers ), Offense C , Special Teams D. C avg good enough to beat the bears at soldier field. Pretty Good game by Cousins and the Bears defensive front and special teams.

----------


## oyarde

after the ravens and Vikings win i'll be in first place with 7 wins of 11 . sweet

----------


## tebowlives

> after the ravens and Vikings win i'll be in first place with 7 wins of 11 . sweet


The Vikings will loose in a humiliating defeat as the Cowboys defense has jelled.

----------


## tebowlives

Seahawks looking good. Murray hurting

----------


## oyarde

25 min to play  , seachickens lead by two

----------


## tebowlives

Word on the street is Dallas will concentrate on stuffing the run and force Cousins to win it. The Red Rifle will guide Dallas to victory.

----------


## tebowlives

Wasn't paying attention to Cincinnati. Didn't know Mixon was out. I would have picked Washington not a football team

----------


## oyarde

so far so godd , browns , Falcons , Bengals , Panthers , Steelers , Ravens , Texans all look like winners at half

----------


## tebowlives

Bengals QB is out. Washington not a football should win.

----------


## tebowlives

Looks like Taysom "The Gimmick" Hill will lead the Saints to victory.

----------


## oyarde

I think I can still go 11 - 3 even though the ravens , bengals and falcons all let me down again

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 11

*tebowlives gets the win. 1 up over Anti G and the remaining picks are the same. Two up over oyarde with 1 pick different left

*Anti G*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks

Seahawks

Saints
Falcons
Falcons

Saints

Steelers
Steelers
Steelers

Steelers

Lions
Panthers
Panthers

Panthers

Hogskins
Bengals
Bengals

Hogskins

Patriots
Texans
Texans

Texans

Browns
Browns
Browns

Browns

Titans
Ravens
Titans

Titans

Chargers
Chargers
Chargers

Chargers

Dolphins
Dolphins
Dolphins

Broncos

Packers
Colts
Packers

Colts

Vikings
Vikings
Cowboys

Cowboys

7
7
8

12

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs



Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers






*Rk*

*Wins*

1
tebowlives
7

2
oyarde
6

3
Anti G
2

4
D Seg*
1



* On the Leagues Indefinitely Suspended list

----------


## tebowlives

CD Lambs great catch puts the Cowboys ahead of the pesky Vikings.
Two drops stop the Dallas drive and points. Now Minnesota has a chance to put points on the board before half.

Cook finally breaks one but a few plays later gets hammered and fumbles. Good call ref.

McCarthy bad call on kicking the FG with 5 seconds left. Another shot in the end zone first.

4 minutes left for Dallas. It's go time.

Big drop by Jefferson on the 2nd and 6. Would have been a first, 2 incompletes and that's it.

----------


## oyarde

Assuming the Colts win I'm only going to be around 7 - 5 and my Vikings lost a must win for a playoff run .

----------


## oyarde

Anyway , the Mrs and I have three days off and some kids , grand kids and Great grand kids coming for Thanksgiving dinner Thurs . Happy Thanksgiving everyone !

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 12

*Thu    Texans    @    Lions
Thu    Hogskins    @    Cowboys
Thu    Ravens    @    Steelers

Sun    Browns    @    Jaguars
Sun    Giants    @    Bengals
Sun    Panthers    @    Vikings
Sun    Cardinals    @    Patriots
Sun    Dolphins    @    Jets
Sun    Chargers    @    Bills
Sun    Titans    @    Colts
Sun    Raiders    @    Falcons
Sun    Saints    @    Broncos
Sun    49ers    @    Rams
Sun    Chiefs    @    Buccaneers
Sun    Bears    @    Packers
Mon    Seahawks    @    Eagles

----------


## tebowlives

> Anyway , the Mrs and I have three days off and some kids , grand kids and Great grand kids coming for Thanksgiving dinner Thurs . Happy Thanksgiving everyone !


Maybe they can help you with your picks. 

Happy Thanksgiving

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 12

*Texans
*Cowboys*
Steelers

Browns
Giants
Vikings
Cardinals - may change gonna see how healthy the AZ QB is
Dolphins
Bills
Titans
Raiders
Saints
Rams
Chiefs tuff one 
Packers
Seahawks

----------


## oyarde

Texans , cowboys , Steelers , Raiders , Bills , Giants , Colts , Vikings , Cardinals , Dolphins , Browns , Broncos , Rams , Chiefs , Packers , Seachickens

----------


## Anti Globalist

NFL Week 12 picks:

Detroit<Houston
Dallas<Washington
Pittsburgh>Baltimore
New York Jets<Miami
New England<Arizona
Minnesota>Carolina
Jacksonville<Cleveland
Indianapolis>Tennessee
Cincinnati<New York Giants
Buffalo>Los Angeles Chargers
Atlanta<Oakland
Los Angeles Rams>San Francisco
Denver<New Orleans
Tampa Bay<Kansas City
Green Bay>Chicago
Philadelphia<Seattle

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 12
*Anti G and tebowlives tie and each gets a win and have been added to the totals.

*Anti G*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Texans
Texans
Texans

Texans

Hogskins
Cowboys
Cowboys

Hogskins

Browns
Browns
Browns

Browns

Giants
Giants
Giants

Giants

Vikings
Vikings
Vikings

Panthers

Cardinals
Cardinals
Cardinals

Patriots

Dolphins
Dolphins
Dolphins

Dolphins

Bills
Bills
Bills

Bills

Colts
Colts
Titans

Titans

Raiders
Raiders
Raiders

Falcons

Saints
Saints
Saints

Saints

Rams
Rams
Rams

49ers

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Chiefs

8
7
8

13

Packers
Packers
Packers



Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks



Steelers
Steelers
Steelers






*Rk*

*Wins*

1
tebowlives
8

2
oyarde
6

3
Anti G
3

4
D Seg*
1


* On the Leagues Indefinitely Suspended list

----------


## oyarde

Texans cruising

----------


## tebowlives

Redskins D line too much for the Cowboys banged up offensive line.

McCarthy is a stupid coach. His 13-9-2 record against Minnesota is his only redeeming quality.

----------


## oyarde

If the Broncos win at Mile High  I'll be good I think

----------


## Anti Globalist

Pittsburgh-Baltimore game got moved to Tuesday.

----------


## tebowlives

> Pittsburgh-Baltimore game got moved to Tuesday.


I was going to say how awesome it is we get games Thursday, Sunday, Monday, Tuesday, and Thursday.  But the Ravens  Thursday Nite game against Dallas has been pushed back to Monday Night

Lions GM and Coach get the heave ho. Seasons over for them. I wonder if AP All Day gets traded to a contender needing a RB?

----------


## oyarde

I guess since the Broncos have no QB's I'll have to change my pick to saints as much as I hate too . Broncos three QB's out for league plague violations and will be bringing in practice squad WR  who was once Wake QB in and a RB is emergency QB

----------


## tebowlives

> I guess since the Broncos have no QB's I'll have to change my pick to saints as much as I hate too . Broncos three QB's out for league plague violations and will be bringing in practice squad WR  who was once Wake QB in and a RB is emergency QB


Done. 

The Gimmick vs A Gimmick game.

That makes your remaining picks the same as Anti G and he has missed 1 less than you. If the Titans win I can tie Anti G. Otherwise he gets the only win.

----------


## tebowlives

The Vikings D almost blew it. Cousins marches them down the field because Carolina decides to not put any pressure on him. Then the defense gives up a catch on a deep floater down the middle. Luckily the kicker missed the long field goal.

----------


## oyarde

> Done. 
> 
> The Gimmick vs A Gimmick game.
> 
> That makes your remaining picks the same as Anti G and he has missed 1 less than you. If the Titans win I can tie Anti G. Otherwise he gets the only win.


25 seconds to half the Denver practice squad WR is 0-6 with a pick and Saints Hill 5 of 10 for 14 yards but 13 yards lost on two sacks so O yards passing Denver 1 yard passing Saints. Saints should have kept Bridgewater 
Fans should be refunded ticket money for this game

----------


## oyarde

Looks like I'll go 11 - 5 , cant complain about that

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 13

*Sun    Bengals    @    Dolphins
Sun    Lions    @    Bears
Sun    Saints    @    Falcons
Sun    Jaguars    @    Vikings
Sun    Browns    @    Titans
Sun    Raiders    @    Jets
Sun    Colts    @    Texans
Sun    Giants    @    Seahawks
Sun    Rams    @    Cardinals
Sun    Patriots    @    Chargers
Sun    Eagles    @    Packers
Sun    Broncos    @    Chiefs
Mon Hogskins @ Steelers
Mon    Bills    @    49ers
Tue  Cowboys    @    Ravens



*Rk*

*Wins*

1
tebowlives
8

2
oyarde
6

3
Anti G
3

4
D Seg*
1



* On the Leagues Indefinitely Suspended list

----------


## Anti Globalist

NFL Week 13 picks:

Baltimore>Dallas
Tennessee>Cleveland
Pittsburgh>Washington
New York Jets<Oakland
Minnesota>Jacksonville
Miami>Cincinnati
Houston<Indianapolis
Chicago>Detroit
Atlanta<New Orleans
Seattle>New York Giants
Arizona>Los Angeles Rams
Los Angeles Chargers<New England
Green Bay>Philadelphia
Kansas City>Denver
San Francisco<Buffalo

----------


## oyarde

ravens , titans , steelers , raiders , Vikings, phins , colts , lions , falcons , seachickens, rams , pats , packers , chiefs , bills

----------


## tebowlives

It must be too hard to quote my post and just list the winners so I can copy and paste the picks easily. Just makes me madder and more focused. 

Not as mad as Vikings fans who have to wonder why a huge payout went to a QB who can't get them into the playoffs.

----------


## tebowlives

Dolphins
Bears
Falcons
Vikings
Titans
Raiders
Steelers
Colts
Seahawks
Rams
Patriots
Packers
Chiefs
Bills
Ravens

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 13

*oyarde picks up a win.

*Anti G*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Dolphins
Dolphins
Dolphins

Dolphins

Bears
Lions
Bears

Lions

Saints
Falcons
Falcons

Saints

Vikings
Vikings
Vikings

Vikings

Titans
Titans
Titans

Browns

Raiders
Raiders
Raiders

Raiders

Colts
Colts
Colts

Colts

Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks

Giants

Cardinals
Rams
Rams

Rams

Patriots
Patriots
Patriots

Patriots

Packers
Packers
Packers

Packers

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Chiefs

8
9
8

12

Steelers
Steelers
Steelers



Bills
Bills
Bills



Ravens
Ravens
Ravens






*Rk*

*Wins*

1
tebowlives
8

2
oyarde
7

3
Anti G
3

4
D Seg*
1



* On the Leagues Indefinitely Suspended list

*Highest Score Ever*
tebowlives 14/15 (Season 1 Wk 8)

----------


## tebowlives

No ones taking the Hogskins for the upset pick of the week? I think it will be a close one. Alex Smith is getting more comfortable with the receivers.

----------


## tebowlives

Cousins throws a touchdown but a missed extra point leaves Minnesota down 9-6 to the 1-10 Jaguars.

Bad clock management by the Vikings late. Bailey missed the 51 yarder, should have been closer. Then no one back for the 62 yard FG attempt to return it. I can go on and on but the gist of it is the poor players are suffering because of lack of proper leadership.

Ex Cowboy kicker Dan Bailey nails down the win for Minnesota with a clutch field goal.



Cardinals Murray has a broken wing, the Rams will win

----------


## oyarde

Looks like I start out 5 - 2 , not bad . Vikings will be one game behind Cardinals I think for playoff spot. Colts get the Luck of he Horseshoe today

----------


## oyarde

> Cousins throws a touchdown but a missed extra point leaves Minnesota down 9-6 to the 1-10 Jaguars.
> 
> Bad clock management by the Vikings late. Bailey missed the 51 yarder, should have been closer. Then no one back for the 62 yard FG attempt to return it. I can go on and on but the gist of it is the poor players are suffering because of lack of proper leadership.
> 
> Ex Cowboy kicker Dan Bailey nails down the win for Minnesota with a clutch field goal.
> 
> 
> 
> Cardinals Murray has a broken wing, the Rams will win


Vikings not so special teams have been a problem , Bailey looking to be part of that problem today with two missed XP's. He finished the day at 50 percent on 6 kicks . That would get you benched when I was in High School.

----------


## oyarde

I see the Lions and Bears kickers also ea missed a first quarter XP today . Looks like I went 8 - 3 to start . Sweet .

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 14

*Thu    Patriots    @    Rams
Sun    Cowboys    @    Bengals
Sun    Titans    @    Jaguars
Sun    Vikings    @    Buccaneers
Sun    Cardinals    @    Giants
Sun    Broncos    @    Panthers
Sun    Chiefs    @    Dolphins
Sun    Texans    @    Bears
Sun    Colts    @    Raiders
Sun    Jets    @    Seahawks
Sun    Falcons    @    Chargers
Sun    Saints    @    Eagles
Sun    Packers    @    Lions
Sun    Hogskins    @    49ers
Sun    Steelers    @    Bills
Mon    Ravens    @    Browns

*Rk*

*Wins*

1
tebowlives
8

2
oyarde
7

3
Anti G
3

4
D Seg*
1


* On the Leagues Indefinitely Suspended list 

*Highest Score Ever* 
tebowlives 14/15 (Season 1 Wk 8)

----------


## oyarde

Rams , cowboys , Titans , Vikings , Giants , Panthers , Dolphins , Bears , Raiders , Seachickens , Chargers , Eagles , Packers , Redskins , Bills , Browns

----------


## Anti Globalist

NFL Week 14 picks:

Los Angeles Rams>New England
Tampa Bay>Minnesota
New York Giants<Arizona
Miami<Kansas City
Jacksonville<Tennessee
Cincinnati<Dallas
Chicago>Houston
Carolina>Denver
Seattle>New York Jets
Oakland<Indianapolis
San Francisco>Washington
Philadelphia<New Orleans
Los Angeles Chargers<Atlanta
Detroit<Green Bay
Buffalo>Pittsburgh
Cleveland<Baltimore

----------


## oyarde

> No ones taking the Hogskins for the upset pick of the week? I think it will be a close one. Alex Smith is getting more comfortable with the receivers.


Not a chance . Bens too good at home. On the flip side of that , steelers not as good as record , play down to teams and have not even played well enough to deserve many of those wins .

----------


## tebowlives

> Not a chance . Bens too good at home. On the flip side of that , steelers not as good as record , play down to teams and have not even played well enough to deserve many of those wins .


Quoted for everyone to see why I ,tebowlives, is leading the pack in the pickem contest.

----------


## tebowlives

Rams
Cowboys
Titans
Buccaneers
Cardinals
Broncos
Chiefs
Texans
Colts
Seahawks
Chargers
Saints
Packers
Hogskins
Bills
Browns

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 14

*tebow livws wins. Anti G is 2 behind with only 1 pick different. Extends his lead over oyarde by 2 plus having he tie breaker. 

*Anti G*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Rams
Rams
Rams

Rams

Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys

Cowboys

Titans
Titans
Titans

Titans

Buccaneers
Vikings
Buccaneers

Buccaneers

Cardinals
Giants
Cardinals

Cardinals

Panthers
Panthers
Broncos

Broncos

Chiefs
Dolphins
Chiefs

Chiefs

Bears
Bears
Texans

Bears

Colts
Raiders
Colts

Colts

Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks

Seahawks

Falcons
Chargers
Chargers

Chargers

Saints
Eagles
Saints

Eagles

Packers
Packers
Packers

Packers

49ers
Hogskins
Hogskins

Hogskins

10
9
12

14

Bills
Bills
Bills



*Ravens*
Browns
Browns






*Rk*

*Wins*

1
tebowlives
9

2
oyarde
7

3
Anti G
3

4
D Seg*
1


* On the Leagues Indefinitely Suspended list 

*Highest Score Ever*
tebowlives 14/15 (Season 1 Wk 8)

----------


## Anti Globalist

Funny that the Steelers lost to a team that has no name.

----------


## tebowlives

> Funny that the Steelers lost to a team that has no name.


You see I've been through the season on a team with no name,
It felt good to be out of the rain
In the NFL you can remember your name,
'Cause the Vikings are a team with no game

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 15
*
Two Saturday games this week along with the Thursday game. Get those in before their kickoff times and the usual Sunday noon central time for the rest. We may see a little jockeying for position after those Saturday games end.


Thu    Chargers    @    Raiders
*Sat*    Bills    @    Broncos
*Sat *   Panthers    @    Packers
Sun    Buccaneers    @    Falcons
Sun    Bears    @    Vikings
Sun    Seahawks    @    Hogskins
Sun    Texans    @    Colts
Sun    Jaguars    @    Ravens
Sun    49ers    @    Cowboys
Sun    Lions    @    Titans
Sun    Patriots    @    Dolphins
Sun    Eagles    @    Cardinals
Sun    Jets    @    Rams
Sun    Chiefs    @    Saints
Sun    Browns    @    Giants
Mon    Steelers    @    Bengals

*Rk*

*Wins*

1
tebowlives
9

2
oyarde
7

3
Anti G
3

4
D Seg*
1



 * On the Leagues Indefinitely Suspended list 

*Highest Score Ever*
tebowlives 14/15 (Season 1 Wk 8)

----------


## oyarde

Raiders , Bills , Packers , Bucs , Vikings , Colts , Ravens , 9ers , Titans , Dolphins , Cardinals , Rams , Chiefs , Browns , Steelers. Going to give seachickens- redskins a little thought

----------


## oyarde

Anti G , its time to quit letting tebowlives win and bring back your magic .

----------


## oyarde

chi cubs should change names too and go back to what they were , chicago orphans , which was way cooler

----------


## oyarde

houston oilers too

----------


## oyarde

these *** names need done away with  , bring back Chief Wahoo too

----------


## Anti Globalist

> Anti G , its time to quit letting tebowlives win and bring back your magic .


Sorry, I guess I don't have the magic that I had last year.  Can't expect to dominate every week.

----------


## Anti Globalist

NFL Week 15 picks:

Las Vegas>Los Angeles Chargers
Denver<Buffalo
Green Bay>Carolina
Dallas<San Francisco
Washington<Seattle
Minnesota>Chicago
Miami>New England
Baltimore>Jacksonville
Tampa Bay>Atlanta
Tennessee>Detroit
Indianapolis>Houston
Arizona>Philadelphia
Los Angeles Rams>New York Jets
New Orleans>Kansas City
New York Giants<Cleveland
Cincinnati<Pittsburgh

----------


## Anti Globalist

Not sure if its possible, but how funny would it be for Cleveland to lose all their remaining games and end up getting knocked out of the playoffs?

----------


## tebowlives

Raiders
Bills
Packers
Buccaneers
Vikings
Seahawks
Colts
Ravens
Cowboys
Titans
Dolphins
Cardinals
Rams
Chiefs
Browns
Steelers

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 15

*tebowlives wins. The field has been set for the playoffs with 2 weeks left. We are picking for pride.

*Anti G*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Raiders
Raiders
Raiders

Chargers

Bills
Bills
Bills

Bills

Packers
Packers
Packers

Packers

Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers

Buccaneers

Vikings
Vikings
Vikings

Bears

Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks

Seahawks

Colts
Colts
Colts

Colts

Ravens
Ravens
Ravens

Ravens

49ers
49ers
Cowboys

Cowboys

Titans
Titans
Titans

Titans

Dolphins
Dolphins
Dolphins

Dolphins

Cardinals
Cardinals
Cardinals

Cardinals

Rams
Rams
Rams

Jets

Saints
Chiefs
Chiefs

Chiefs

9
10
11

14

Browns
Browns
Browns



Steelers
Steelers
Steelers






*Rk*

*Wins*

1
tebowlives
10

2
oyarde
7

3
Anti G
3

4
D Seg*
1



* On the Leagues Indefinitely Suspended list

----------


## oyarde

I want to take the redskins but I have to go with Wilson ( seachickens )

----------


## tebowlives

> I want to take the redskins but I have to go with Wilson ( seachickens )


Dunno if Alex Smith calf has healed and dunno if Antonio Gibson is still out. He's quietly having a very good year at RB.

The injury is "a freak thing" that was minor the week prior to facing the 49ers and became worse during the game. The strain is not at all related to the broken leg sustained in 2018.


The team was not pressuring Smith to practice as his injury requires rest and rehab rather than reps.

Smith may play. Antonio Gibson probably wont. RB Lamar Miller is now on the Hogskins.

update - Smith is out

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 16
*Fri	Vikings	@	Saints
Sat	Buccaneers	@	Lions
Sat	49ers	@	Cardinals
Sat	Dolphins	@	Raiders
Sun	Bears	@	Jaguars
Sun	Falcons	@	Chiefs
Sun	Bengals	@	Texans
Sun	Browns	@	Jets
Sun	Panthers	@	Hogskins
Sun	Colts	@	Steelers
Sun	Giants	@	Ravens
Sun	Broncos	@	Chargers
Sun	Rams	@	Seahawks
Sun	Eagles	@	Cowboys
Sun	Titans	@	Packers
Mon	Bills	@	Patriots

*Rk*

*Wins*

1
tebowlives
10

2
oyarde
7

3
Anti G
3

4
D Seg*
1


* On the Leagues Indefinitely Suspended list

----------


## oyarde

Vikings , Bucs , Cardinals , Dolphins , Jags , Chiefs , Texans , Browns , Redskins , Steelers , Ravens , Chargers , Seachickens , Eagles , Packers and Bills . Congratulation Bills first AFC East title since the 1990's .

----------


## Anti Globalist

NFL Week 16 picks:

New Orleans>Minnesota
Detroit<Tampa Bay
Arizona>San Francisco
Las Vegas<Miami
Washington>Carolina
Pittsburgh>Indianapolis
Kansas City>Atlanta
Jacksonville<Chicago
Houston>Cincinnati
Baltimore>New York Giants
New York Jets<Cleveland
Los Angeles Chargers>Denver
Dallas<Philadelphia
Green Bay>Tennessee
New England<Buffalo

----------


## tebowlives

Saints
Buccaneers
Cardinals
Dolphins
Bears
Chiefs
Texans
Browns
Hogskins
Steelers
Ravens
Chargers
Seahawks
Cowboys
Packers
Bills

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 16

*It's over, tebowlives, riding on the backs of the Dallas Cowboys, takes the win.*Anti G*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Saints
Vikings
Saints

Saints

Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers

Buccaneers

Cardinals
Cardinals
Cardinals

49ers

Dolphins
Dolphins
Dolphins

Dolphins

Bears
Jaguars
Bears

Bears

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Chiefs

Texans
Texans
Texans

Bengals

Browns
Browns
Browns

Jets

Steelers
Steelers
Steelers

Steelers

Ravens
Ravens
Ravens

Ravens

Hogskins
Hogskins
Hogskins

Panthers

Chargers
Chargers
Chargers

Chargers

Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks

Seahawks

Eagles
Eagles
Cowboys

Cowboys

9
7
10

14

Packers
Packers
Packers



Bills
Bills
Bills






*Rk*

*Wins*

1
tebowlives
11

2
oyarde
7

3
Anti G
3

4
D Seg*
1



* On the Leagues Indefinitely Suspended list

----------


## tebowlives

@Anti Globalist you have until Sunday kickoff to predict Rams v Seahawks

----------


## Anti Globalist

I'm picking Seattle over Los Angeles.

----------


## tebowlives

Fitzmagic does it again. The Raiders-Dolphins game had a fantastic 4th Quarter. 5 scores in the last 10 minutes

----------


## Anti Globalist

Looks like a lot of Browns players ended up testing positive for coronavirus and now they have no receivers that can play against the Jets.  Guess they won't be making the playoffs after all.

----------


## tebowlives

If I would have known Haskins was starting for Washington then I would have picked Carolina. He's awful.

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 17

*All Sunday Games

Sun    Steelers    @    Browns
Sun    Packers    @    Bears
Sun    Falcons    @    Buccaneers
Sun    Jets    @    Patriots
Sun    Jaguars    @    Colts
Sun    Dolphins    @    Bills
Sun    Ravens    @    Bengals
Sun    Titans    @    Texans
Sun    Vikings    @    Lions
Sun    Cowboys    @    Giants
Sun    Chargers    @    Chiefs
Sun    Saints    @    Panthers
Sun    Seahawks    @    49ers
Sun    Raiders    @    Broncos
Sun    Cardinals    @    Rams
Sun Hogskins @ Eagles

*Rk*

*Wins*

1
tebowlives
11

2
oyarde
7

3
Anti G
3

----------


## oyarde

Browns , Packers , Eagles , Bucs , Jets , Colts , Bills , Ravens , Titans , Vikings , Giants , Chiefs , Saints , Seachickens , Raiders , Rams

----------


## Anti Globalist

Redskins release Dwayne Haskins.

----------


## oyarde

> Redskins release Dwayne Haskins.


Seems like they waited a little too long for that

----------


## tebowlives

> Seems like they waited a little too long for that


Once he held that party and got fined 40k as soon as the game ended, they had to let him go. Couldnt do it before the game since that would hurt the team.
Another Snyder QB pick that didn't work out.

----------


## tebowlives

Browns
Packers
Buccaneers
Patriots
Colts
Bills
Ravens
Titans
Vikings
Cowboys
Chiefs
Saints
Seahawks
Raiders
Rams
Hogskins

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 17

*tebowlives gets the win.

*Anti G*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Steelers
Browns
Browns

Browns

Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers

Buccaneers

Patriots
Jets
Patriots

Patriots

Bills
Bills
Bills

Bills

Ravens
Ravens
Ravens

Ravens

Vikings
Vikings
Vikings

Vikings

Cowboys
Giants
Cowboys

Giants

Packers
Packers
Packers

Packers

Colts
Colts
Colts

Colts

Titans
Titans
Titans

Titans

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Chargers

Saints
Saints
Saints

Saints

Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks

Seahawks

Raiders
Raiders
Raiders

Raiders

Rams
Rams
Rams

Rams

Hogskins
Eagles
Hogskins

Hogskins

13
13
14

16




*Rk*

*Wins*

1
tebowlives
12

2
oyarde
7

3
Anti G
3

4
D Seg*
1



* On the Leagues Indefinitely Suspended list

----------


## Anti Globalist

NFL Week 17 picks:

Indianapolis>Jacksonville
Houston<Tennessee
Tampa Bay>Atlanta
Philadelphia<Washington
New York Giants<Dallas
New England>New York Jets
Kansas City>Los Angeles Chargers
Detroit<Minnesota
Cleveland<Pittsburgh
Cincinnati<Baltimore
Chicago<Green Bay
Carolina<New Orleans
Buffalo>Miami
San Francisco<Seattle
Los Angeles Rams>Arizona
Denver<Las Vegas

----------


## tebowlives

Home field is less important this year with the low attendance. Steelers don't care.

----------


## oyarde

Looks like I'll go 6 -1 on the first seven . Not bad .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Browns going to the playoffs for the first time since 2002.  Guess my prediction of them falling apart in December didn't happen.

----------


## jkr

*BROWNS!*
*BROWNS!*
*BROWNS!*


*BROWNS!*
*BROWNS!*

----------


## oyarde

> Browns going to the playoffs for the first time since 2002.  Guess my prediction of them falling apart in December didn't happen.


Steelers were a failed two point conversion pass  away from sending that to ot and winning playing the second string QB all day. Browns probably play at steelers next. AFC home teams may go undefeated in playoffs in a yr where there is no home field advantage .

----------


## oyarde

The Great Oyarde goes 13 - 2 to start today . J E T S let me down by not getting three in a row.

----------


## oyarde

Chiefs , Packers with the byes . Saints , Steelers and Bucs look to be the big first round favorites

----------


## oyarde

Seachickens 4 1/2 point favorites , Saints 8 1/2 point favorites , Ravens 3 1/2 point favorites at Titans ( questionable ), Steelers 4 1/2 point favorites , Colts 8 point underdogs . These are early at MGM in Vegas

----------


## tebowlives

Hogskins should go far into the playoffs. After all they did edge out the Cowboys for first and that takes a lot of doing.

----------


## oyarde

Redskins will lose to Tampa by two TD's . Rumors are Chargers will dump coach

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cleveland-Washington Super Bowl.  It makes sense given the crazy year we just had.

----------


## oyarde

Ya , I'm not expecting browns or redskins to win a game . NFC East should not have been allowed in playoffs anyway . Everyone knows it too .

----------


## Anti Globalist

> Ya , I'm not expecting browns or redskins to win a game . NFC East should not have been allowed in playoffs anyway . Everyone knows it too .


I'd like to see the Browns win at least one playoff game.  If it takes another 18 years for them to play the playoffs again, at least they can be happy knowing they didn't get eliminated within the first round.

----------


## tebowlives

It's playoff time!!!!!!  This is where we separate the men from the boys. There are no females involved so that isn't sexist.

Sat    Colts    @    Bills
Sat    Rams    @    Seahawks
Sat    Buccaneers    @    Hogskins
Sun    Ravens    @    Titans
Sun    Bears    @    Saints
Sun    Browns    @    Steelers

The league champion (me) will be crowned after the playoffs. After all the games have been played the person with the most correct picks will be the winner. In case of ties the higher ranked person gets the trophy.

Anti G has to have the highest total outright to take the title.
Oyarde has to tie Anti G or beat tebowlives outright to take the title.
Fan favorite tebowlives has to only tie the highest correct total to take the tile.

----------


## tebowlives

> *BROWNS!*
> *BROWNS!*
> *BROWNS!*
> 
> 
> *BROWNS!*
> *BROWNS!*


Their mascot is a Keebler elf. A Squirrel would chew up their face if they got out of line.

----------


## oyarde

i'll take  steelers, saints , titans to win and saints & steelers to cover. bucs win and cover, seachickens win but rams cover , i'll think about colts - bills

----------


## tebowlives

Bills

Seahawks

Buccaneers

Titans

Saints

Steelers

----------


## Anti Globalist

Bills>Colts
Seattle>Los Angeles Rams
Washington<Tampa Bay
Tennessee>Baltimore
New Orleans>Saints
Pittsburgh>Cleveland

----------


## oyarde

Colts

----------


## tebowlives

Playoffs

*Anti G*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

Bills
Colts
Bills

Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks

Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers

Titans
Titans
Titans

Saints
Saints
Saints

Steelers
Steelers
Steelers



No one went with the Rams, interesting. I thought that would be the closest game.

----------


## oyarde

> Playoffs
> 
> *Anti G*
> *oyarde*
> *tebowlives*
> 
> Bills
> Colts
> Bills
> ...


Ya , probably be a two or three point game .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Even though I picked the Bills, I'll be a happy camper if the Colts win.

----------


## tebowlives

> Colts


Diggs, The Hobbit, Gabby, and now John Brown is back. Colts CB Rock, Paper, Scissors is out. The Colts won't be able to cover. Beasley may be out but Diggs will probably play.

Colts Run D is tough but is RB Jonathan Taylor 100%?

I was thinking i may switch to the Colts but once I saw you pick them I knew I made the right choice.

----------


## oyarde

Obviously Bills are favorite at home with that offense . I took the Colts because it is the only way to win . Everyone is going to pick the same teams and they are the most logical choice for an upset . Experienced team with Def against a less experienced team . As far as it goes though , the Vikings WR drafts of Thielen , Diggs and Jefferson , well nobody can cover them really. Also first game . I get it then it is over . I am the victor as it should be .

----------


## tebowlives

> Obviously Bills are favorite at home with that offense . I took the Colts because it is the only way to win . Everyone is going to pick the same teams and they are the most logical choice for an upset . Experienced team with Def against a less experienced team . As far as it goes though , the Vikings WR drafts of Thielen , Diggs and Jefferson , well nobody can cover them really. Also first game . I get it then it is over . I am the victor as it should be .


A lot of playoff games this year.  Rivers is 1-5 in games played 32F or below

----------


## oyarde

That just means he is due to win .

----------


## oyarde

> Even though I picked the Bills, I'll be a happy camper if the Colts win.


Colts ! Colts ! Colts ! , lead 10 - 7 with 8 min to Half . Go Colts !

----------


## tebowlives

> Colts ! Colts ! Colts ! , lead 10 - 7 with 8 min to Half . Go Colts !


Bills 14-10 at the half. 

Allen drops some beauties on the last drive. Unreal how he has progressed as a passer this year.

----------


## oyarde

I see the Vikings are not the only ones who need a kicker

----------


## oyarde

Seachickens and Wilson a no show at home against Rams defense . I doubt anyone is surprised

----------


## oyarde

I did end up taking the Rams , Colts and Bucs to cover . So far so good .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Better not see Brady lose to a 7-9 team.

----------


## tebowlives

Here's where we stand after week 1

*Anti G*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Bills
Colts
Bills

Bills

Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks

Rams

Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers

Buccaneers

Titans
Titans
Titans

Ravens

Saints
Saints
Saints

Saints

Steelers
Steelers
Steelers

Browns

3
2
3

6

----------


## Anti Globalist

Browns up 27-0.  I wonder if this game will end up just like it did back in the 02-03 season.

----------


## jkr

> Browns up 27-0.  I wonder if this game will end up just like it did back in the 02-03 season.


WELL
butch the nut scratcher davis isnt there any more to make foge fazio turn over the defense to HIM for no reason and run prevent WAY TOO SOON

----------


## jkr

> *BROWNS!*
> *BROWNS!*
> *BROWNS!*
> 
> 
> *BROWNS!*
> *BROWNS!*


SAME OLD BROWNS
SAME *OLD* BROWNS
*SAME OLD BROWNS*
[B]SAME OLD BROWNS[/B]

----------


## jkr

> Browns up 27-0.  I wonder if this game will end up just like it did back in the 02-03 season.


NOPE
this time _they_ threw for 500+ yards and still lost.


a MUCH better experience

----------


## oyarde

Eagles fire coach , redskins and Giants showing improvement . Cowboys in the cellar for next season while Vikings return to playoffs .

----------


## tebowlives

*Playoffs Week 2*

tebowlives -3
Anti G - 3
oyarde - 2

Sat    Rams    @    Packers
Sat    Ravens    @    Bills
Sun    Browns    @    Chiefs
Sun    Buccaneers    @    Saints

----------


## tebowlives

Packers
Bills
Chiefs
Saints

----------


## tebowlives

Ravens @ Bills
Buccaneers @ Saints

These will be the close games imo

----------


## oyarde

packers , bills ,  chiefs , bucs

----------


## Anti Globalist

Green Bay>Los Angeles Rams
Buffalo>Baltimore
Kansas City>Cleveland
Tampa Bay<New Orleans

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 2 Playoffs*

*Anti G*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Bills
Colts
Bills

Bills

Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks

Rams

Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers

Buccaneers

Titans
Titans
Titans

Ravens

Saints
Saints
Saints

Saints

Steelers
Steelers
Steelers

Browns

Packers
Packers
Packers

Packers

Bills
Bills
Bills

Bills

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Chiefs

Saints
Buccaneers
Saints

Buccaneers

6
6
6

10

----------


## oyarde

browns score 17 , mahomes plays a half , still enough to beat browns

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 3*

Bills v Chiefs  
Buccaneers v Packers

recap

*Anti G*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Bills
Colts
Bills

Bills

Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks

Rams

Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers

Buccaneers

Titans
Titans
Titans

Ravens

Saints
Saints
Saints

Saints

Steelers
Steelers
Steelers

Browns

Packers
Packers
Packers

Packers

Bills
Bills
Bills

Bills

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Chiefs

Saints
Buccaneers
Saints

Buccaneers

6
6
6

10

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

Brady going for another ring.
Tampa Bay and Bills.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Green Bay<Tampa Bay
Kansas City>Buffalo

If Tampa Bay wins, they'll be the first team in NFL history to play the SB in their own stadium.

----------


## oyarde

packers and KC if Mahomes is going to play , Bills if not

----------


## tebowlives

> packers and KC if Mahomes is going to play , Bills if not


You have until Sunday kickoff at 2:05 central to decide. The pressure is getting to you. I can tell.


Packers
Bills

----------


## tebowlives

*Playoffs*
Conference Championship week

*Anti G*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Bills
Colts
Bills

Bills

Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks

Rams

Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers

Buccaneers

Titans
Titans
Titans

Ravens

Saints
Saints
Saints

Saints

Steelers
Steelers
Steelers

Browns

Packers
Packers
Packers

Packers

Bills
Bills
Bills

Bills

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Chiefs

Saints
Buccaneers
Saints

Buccaneers

6
6
6

10

Buccaneers
Packers
Packers



Chiefs
Chiefs
Bills

----------


## tebowlives

> Brady going for another ring.
> Tampa Bay and Bills.


The winner of GB v TB will get the ring

----------


## oyarde

> You have until Sunday kickoff at 2:05 central to decide. The pressure is getting to you. I can tell.
> 
> 
> Packers
> Bills


Packers , Chiefs

----------


## Anti Globalist

If it gets confirmed that Mahomes will not be able to play,  I'll change my pick to Buffalo.

----------


## oyarde

Bucs , bills

----------


## Anti Globalist

Phillip Rivers announces retirement after 17 seasons.

----------


## oyarde

> Phillip Rivers announces retirement after 17 seasons.


I think brees is next

----------


## sam1952

Hopefully Ben Roethlisberger follows...

----------


## Anti Globalist

> I think brees is next


I thought its already been confirmed that he's retiring.

----------


## tebowlives

> Hopefully Ben Roethlisberger follows...


and then Cousins should go. For the sake of the franchise and salary cap.

----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Suzanimal

If the Bills win the Superbowl Mr A says he will never watch another football game in his life. Talk about ending on a high note...

----------


## oyarde

Looks like Bucs can take three knees and call it a day .

----------


## oyarde

The Great Oyarde gets another .

----------


## acptulsa

How 'bout dem
*Chieeeeefs!*

----------


## Anti Globalist

Tampa Bay becomes first NFL team to play the SB in their own stadium.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Wasn't shocked that Kansas City won.  I knew from the very start of the season they'd end up going back.

----------


## Anti Globalist

> If the Bills win the Superbowl Mr A says he will never watch another football game in his life. Talk about ending on a high note...


Looks like your husband will have to continue watching football now since they aren't going to the SB.

----------


## tebowlives

*Anti G*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Bills
Colts
Bills

Bills

Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks

Rams

Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers

Buccaneers

Titans
Titans
Titans

Ravens

Saints
Saints
Saints

Saints

Steelers
Steelers
Steelers

Browns

Packers
Packers
Packers

Packers

Bills
Bills
Bills

Bills

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Chiefs

Saints
Buccaneers
Saints

Buccaneers

Buccaneers
Packers
Packers

Buccaneers

Chiefs
Chiefs
Bills

Chiefs

8
7
6

12

----------


## acptulsa

To some Chiefs fans, the Lamar Hunt trophy is better than Lombardi's.

----------


## tebowlives

*Super Bowl*

Kansas City v Tampa Bay

Anti G is sitting in the catbirds seat. The only way oyarde can win is if he picks a different team than Anti G and that team wins. Fan favorite tebowlives is out of it.

*Anti G*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Bills
Colts
Bills

Bills

Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks

Rams

Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers

Buccaneers

Titans
Titans
Titans

Ravens

Saints
Saints
Saints

Saints

Steelers
Steelers
Steelers

Browns

Packers
Packers
Packers

Packers

Bills
Bills
Bills

Bills

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Chiefs

Saints
Buccaneers
Saints

Buccaneers

Buccaneers
Packers
Packers

Buccaneers

Chiefs
Chiefs
Bills

Chiefs

Buccaneers
Chiefs


12

8
7
6

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

Will probably go down as Tom Brady's most memorable Super Bowl victories.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Still crazy Tampa Bay is actually going to the SB. I remember back when the season started people were saying they'd be 8-8.

----------


## oyarde

> Still crazy Tampa Bay is actually going to the SB. I remember back when the season started people were saying they'd be 8-8.


If your taking the Bucs I'll have to take KC

----------


## tommyrp12

I have no money on this but Tom Brady is the goat. Tampa Bay will win. I'm thinking a super bowl game thread is in order to capture this moment.

----------


## tebowlives

> I have no money on this but Tom Brady is the goat. Tampa Bay will win. I'm thinking a super bowl game thread is in order to capture this moment.


This is THE NFL thread thank you very much. Since this is America, and the Cowboys are Americas Team this is the only place for a discussion about the Super Bowl. There will be no thread elsewhere about the Super Bowl. Secession will not be tolerated.

On top of that you have a basketball type on your profile pic.

----------


## tebowlives

If Tampa Bay wins, it will be because of their defense. 

No one has stopped Kelce. The earlier game against Tampa Bay Kelce had 8 catches on 8 targets for 82 yards and no TDs and Hill had 13 catches for 269 yards and 3 TDs.  In the 15 games Kelce played, he scored 1 TD in 9 games and 2 TDs in 1 game. The Denver game his numbers were 3 for 31 yards and no TDs but that was a game KC won by 43-16. The few games Hill has been shut down, Kelce has come through.  Can't shut down both Hill and Kelce. Pick your poison.

----------


## oyarde

> If Tampa Bay wins, it will be because of their defense. 
> 
> No one has stopped Kelce. The earlier game against Tampa Bay Kelce had 8 catches on 8 targets for 82 yards and no TDs and Hill had 13 catches for 269 yards and 3 TDs.  In the 15 games Kelce played, he scored 1 TD in 9 games and 2 TDs in 1 game. The Denver game his numbers were 3 for 31 yards and no TDs but that was a game KC won by 43-16. The few games Hill has been shut down, Kelce has come through.  Can't shut down both Hill and Kelce. Pick your poison.


Las Vegas giganta computer has Tampa winning  31 - 24 .

----------


## oyarde

Rams get Stafford , Lions get Goff and picks.

----------


## Anti Globalist

> Rams get Stafford , Lions get Goff and picks.


I was confident that Stafford would end up going to Indy.

----------


## oyarde

> I was confident that Stafford would end up going to Indy.


Indy needs a QB , they thought Rivers would give them one more year .

----------


## oyarde

Guess I'm taking KC if AG is taking Bucs

----------


## tommyrp12

> This is THE NFL thread thank you very much. Since this is America, and the Cowboys are Americas Team this is the only place for a discussion about the Super Bowl. There will be no thread elsewhere about the Super Bowl. Secession will not be tolerated.
> 
> On top of that you have a basketball type on your profile pic.


Fine, i'll celebrate his 7th SB win here. Cowboys haven't been Americas team since Aikman though.

----------


## oyarde

> Fine, i'll celebrate his 7th SB win here. Cowboys haven't been Americas team since Aikman though.


They were not then either . More like Chinas team.LOL

----------


## Anti Globalist

> Guess I'm taking KC if AG is taking Bucs


Yes I am taking Tampa Bay.

----------


## tebowlives

> Fine, i'll celebrate his 7th SB win here. Cowboys haven't been Americas team since Aikman though.


Unless you reside in the Republic of Texas you have no say on if the Cowboys are Americas team. The Cowboys are Americas team and the worlds a better place because of it.

----------


## tebowlives

> They were not then either . More like Chinas team.LOL


Dat Nguyen was Vietnamese. Keep your communist countries straight please.

----------


## oyarde

Chiefs then

----------


## oyarde

I predict bucs go 3 and out to start

----------


## oyarde

First ten min Harrison Butker 49 yd FG , Brady 6 yards , Mahomes 3 yards passing 24 yards rushing

----------


## oyarde

> Dat Nguyen was Vietnamese. Keep your communist countries straight please.


I can smell the Cong two klicks out .

----------


## Anti Globalist

I may have done horrible with my picks in the regular season, but at least I made up for it when it came to the playoffs.

----------


## oyarde

not much of a game . AFC a no show .

----------


## tebowlives

> I may have done horrible with my picks in the regular season, but at least I made up for it when it came to the playoffs.


Anti G is the current champion of the "Dallas Cowboys will win the NFC" Pick'em Contest. If Anti G is unable to fulfill his duties, then oyarde will take over those duties although technically there are no duties or obligations.

That said if some unlucky accident should befall Anti G- if he is to be shot in the head by a police officer, or be found hung dead in a jail cell or if he should be struck by a bolt of lightning - then I'm going to blame some of the people in this contest; and then I do not forgive.

----------


## tebowlives

> not much of a game . AFC a no show .


Too bad the Chiefs tackle went out against the Bills and Mahomey was a bit limited with the toe injury and was on the run way too much. It would have been a better game if those two were healthy. The starting tackle, moved to the other tackle slot. The starting RG went to RT and the backup guard came in at RG.

----------


## acptulsa

Yeah, the offensive line was a mess.  Mitchell Schwartz wasn't the only starter out.

There was a tricky tack holding call or two on the defense.  Unfortunately they decided if they were going to get flags anyway, they might as well earn them.

Andy Reid wasn't on his game.  Considering what his son Britt got himself into, that's hardly surprising.

Not a recipe for beating a team as good as Tampa.

Well, two Lamar Hunt trophies in a row and a quarterback who isn't 43 years old are good things.  This Chiefs fan is not unhappy.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

I had no favorite team.  I sometimes pick a favorite as the game unfolds and it was slightly for Tampa.

KC got screwed on a few calls.  I have to wonder if that woman ref called the penalty on Mathieu for jawing with Brady.  There is no place for jawing penalties in a title game.  Maybe the woman was acting like she was running her house.  The call against Chiefs' Jones was also bad.  You just don't call those in title games.  Winfield was apparently getting back at Hill with the peace sign penalty.  I wouldn't have called that either, but it was inconsequential anyway.

Also, if KC is playing grabby secondary defense all year and doing well with it, then calls on them should not be made in the title game.  Reminds me of when Duke's commie coach whined to the refs in the Duke-Wisconsin championship basketball game.  Wisconsin played no-foul-style all season and had only two fouls in the first half.  Commie Coach K whined to the officials and, sure enough, more calls were made against the Badgers second half.  Refs should never determine a game like that.

I'm not sure if the calls rattled KC and made them play worse.  It certainly did the Badgers in the Duke-Wisconsin game.  But the Badgers had their chances and still lost.  The Chiefs made one or two bad timeout calls at the end of the first half.  Not sure if Reid made those, and if that was him being out of the game.  The Chiefs were still too short handed and were just outplayed, so it probably didn't matter anyway.

Oh yeah, the PC stuff was nonsense.  I didn't watch a single commercial or any of the pop culture crap.  All in all, a fairly enjoyable game.

----------


## tebowlives

Dak Prescott sings with the Cowboys. Looks like the NFC is all Dallas

----------


## Anti Globalist

J.J Watt signed with the Arizona Cardinals.  Must have made the move because he intends to retire there.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Drew Brees retires after 20 seasons.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Andy Dalton is headed to Chicago.

----------


## oyarde

> Andy Dalton is headed to Chicago.


He deserves better . Bengals , cowboys then bears . Its like he is being punished .

----------


## Anti Globalist

A.J Green signs one-year deal with the Cardinals.

----------


## oyarde

> A.J Green signs one-year deal with the Cardinals.


could be a good fit

----------


## oyarde

New Bills backup qb is mitch trubisky

----------


## Anti Globalist

> New Bills backup qb is mitch trubisky


And just like that all Bears fan rejoiced.

----------


## tebowlives

Sam Darnold becomes the 6th consecutive Jets' first-rounder that the Jets wound up trading:


2018 - Sam Darnold (QB) - Panthers
2017 - Jamal Adams (S) - Seahawks
2016 - Darron Lee (LB) - Chiefs
2015 - Leonard Williams (DL) - Giants
2014 - Calvin Pryor (S) - Browns
2013 - Sheldon Richardson (DL) - Seahawks

Dee Milner (CB) and Quinton Coples (DE) were both selected in the first round of 2013, before Richardson. Both were cut before their contracts expired.

----------


## Anti Globalist

I heard Darnold had a party celebrating that he got traded.

----------


## tebowlives

> Cowboys is the best team in the NFL


Nice to see another fan on the correct side of good.

----------


## oyarde

j-j-johnny  is pretty funny .

----------


## Anti Globalist

The league is now going to add a 17th game.  Now it'll be impossible for the Cowboys to go 8-8.

----------


## tebowlives

> The league is now going to add a 17th game.  Now it'll be impossible for the Cowboys to go 8-8.


10-7 takes that division, although the Hogskins getting FitzMagic is bothersome.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Julian Edelmen announces retirement after 12 seasons.

----------


## oyarde

> The league is now going to add a 17th game.  Now it'll be impossible for the Cowboys to go 8-8.


7 - 8 - 2

----------


## oyarde

lol

----------


## Anti Globalist

Alex Smith retires after 16 seasons.

----------


## tebowlives

> Alex Smith retires after 16 seasons.


I guess the leg injury last season made it too difficult to continue. That's a shame. Except for Green Bay he could start for any team in the NFC North.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Panthers traded Teddy Bridgewater tot the Broncos for a sixth-round draft pick.

----------


## tebowlives

> Panthers traded Teddy Bridgewater tot the Broncos for a sixth-round draft pick.


Broncos got a steal. The Panthers are picking up $7 million of Bridgewater’s $10 million in guaranteed money for this season.

----------


## oyarde

> Panthers traded Teddy Bridgewater tot the Broncos for a sixth-round draft pick.


Good pickup for the Broncos for a pick that may not even make the team .Panthers showing poor judgement early .

----------


## oyarde

I talked to the real tebow , he is available for the green bay job . Rogers has said he wont play there. Vikings win the NFC North , Cousins finishes with a better season than any cowboy QB ever.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Tim Tebow worked out with the Jacksonville Jaguars as a tight end.  He should have committed to changing positions back when he was still in the league.

----------


## oyarde

A's win 16 of 20 to move into first place . Cowboys scouts should study money ball .

----------


## tebowlives

> A's win 16 of 20 to move into first place . Cowboys scouts should study money ball .


The last time the A's won it was 50 years ago. 

Yer either first or yer last.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

It's all the draft audience can do to keep from booing libcuck Goodell off the stage.

----------


## tebowlives

Cowboys picked up a solid LB in Micah Parsons. Their defense is horrible. I hope the next 3 draft choices are defensive players.

2nd round CB Kelvin Joseph.  Glad the organization listened

----------


## tebowlives

Vikings went after a QB Kellen Mond. One round too late as this guy isn't starter material. Garbage smells better than this organization. I can't wait for the Cowboys to crush them when they play this year.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Chicago Bears draft Justin Fields.

----------


## tebowlives

Mark your calendars, The Cowboys play the hated Vikings on October 31, Halloween. Another holiday ruined by the Viking organization

And I see the NFL has smartened up and decided to showcase the Cowboys as the first game of the season. excellent choice.

----------


## oyarde

> Chicago Bears draft Justin Fields.


a lot of raw potential there hopefully ruined by the bears

----------


## Anti Globalist

Browns play the Chiefs week 1.  Guess Cleveland will be starting off their season with a loss.

----------


## oyarde

I'm Thinking Vikings Preseason starts Broncos , Colts , Chiefs . Hopefully the Vikings will be 6 - 0 when the cowboys game comes up .

----------


## tebowlives

> I'm Thinking Vikings Preseason starts Broncos , Colts , Chiefs . Hopefully the Vikings will be 6 - 0 when the cowboys game comes up .


After waking up from your peyote induced, hallucinogenic dream, check out the last 9 games. The Vikings will be lucky to go 3-6 over that span. Their season is over before it started.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Adam Vinatieri retires after 24 seasons.

----------


## oyarde

Falcons will trade Julio Jones to Titans , when asked about interest in cowboys he said he wanted to play somewhere that wins .

----------


## Anti Globalist

> Falcons will trade Julio Jones to Titans , when asked about interest in cowboys he said he wanted to play somewhere that wins .


Guess Jones would rather lose the divisional round instead of the Super Bowl.

----------


## tebowlives

> Falcons will trade Julio Jones to Titans , when asked about interest in cowboys he said he wanted to play somewhere that wins .


A has been who wants too much. I hope a Tennessee Walking Horse stomps on his stupid face.

----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## Voluntarist

Per registered decision, member has been banned for violating community standards as interpreted by TheTexan (respect his authoritah) as authorized by Brian4Liberty Ruling

May God have mercy on his atheist, police-hating, non-voting, anarchist soul.

----------


## oyarde

Josh Gordon is applying for reinstatement , wants to be a cowboy , or get high , he isnt sure .

----------


## tebowlives

> Josh Gordon is applying for reinstatement , wants to be a cowboy , or get high , he isnt sure .


He couldn't start for 'Muricas team. He might catch on with one of the lessor teams like Minnesota.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings release 2020 first round pick , starting CB Gladney , Vikings have no vaccinated QB's . Colts lose All Pro Guard and starting QB Wentz to December , both broken foot and surgery past two days . Colts have no serviceable QB.

----------


## tebowlives

> https://babylonbee.com/news/nfl-clar...dallas-cowboys


Your post is the boorish type of behavior that is expected from those who are jealous of Americas Team. See that flag on the back of that hat? We put it there to warn the scallywags and carpetbaggers to steer clear.

----------


## tebowlives

The Hall of Fame game which showcases Americas Team Dallas Cowboys vs, it doesn't matter because people tune in to watch the Cowboys, is this Thursday.

For those who want to test their NFL knowledge, the pick'em will be open to all comers.

----------


## oyarde

Rumors are F.A.G. washington football team will ban native dress and face paint . Probably still beat the cowboys twice .

----------


## oyarde

Texans QB watson has ankle and calf injuries .

----------


## tebowlives

> Texans QB watson has ankle and calf injuries .


Maybe he should get someone to massage those injuries. Hopefully without decorating their back

----------


## tebowlives

> Vikings release 2020 first round pick , starting CB Gladney , Vikings have no vaccinated QB's . Colts lose All Pro Guard and starting QB Wentz to December , both broken foot and surgery past two days . Colts have no serviceable QB.


Gladney was released because he sucked. Except for Smith and Kendricks the entire defense is a bunch of rotting carcasses

----------


## oyarde

Only the Cowboys can go from two point favorites to three point underdogs the day of a pre season game .

----------


## oyarde

Steelers finished last season first in sacks , interceptions and in top three for yards given up passing and points surrendered. The Great Oyarde takes steelers to win and cover the spread and the under.

----------


## oyarde

Mighty Cardinals power through to get the victory over cowboys .

----------


## tebowlives

> Mighty Cardinals power through to get the victory over cowboys .


A bunch of meaningless backups played. Our QB didn't play. Astute NFLers understand this.

----------


## oyarde

we started our third string qb and trailed by 6 after one while denver played the starter.Offense looks like the third stringer is playing but more importantly the defense doesnt look sharp even though they are backups.

----------


## oyarde

Jags release Tebow after one pre season game . Available now for cowboys.

----------


## tebowlives

> Jags release Tebow after one pre season game . Available now for cowboys.


Counting on Gardner Minshew to be available

----------


## tebowlives

> Counting on Gardner Minshew to be available


Gardner Minshew goes to Philly. Once he learns the offense and starts, Hurts won't last, They will be tough. 5  of their last 6 games are division and they also have a bye week in there.

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

Who wins the next Super Bowl?

----------


## oyarde

> Who wins the next Super Bowl?


KC looks like the team to beat

----------


## oyarde

Colts have one QB injured ( 2nd string ) , starting QB on Plague list with Center and WR , other WR injured.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings lose playmaker TE Irv Smith this week to knee surgery.

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

> KC looks like the team to beat


What do you think of Buffalo?

----------


## oyarde

I think they are very good

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

> I think they are very good


They could go all the way.

----------


## oyarde

> They could go all the way.


Looking at week one I see three games that could be difficult  ( no clear favorite ), San Fran at Detroit , Chargers at wash dc , Jags at Houston.

----------


## oyarde

Other than that , barring any more injuries and plague I think the early favorites for week one will be  Bucs , Bills , Seachickens , Panthers , Chiefs , Packers , Rams , Falcons , Vikings , Titans , Pats, Broncos and Ravens . Of course I'm going with the Jags since they looked so good against the cowboys.

----------


## oyarde

Bucs cut 4th TE Hudson who lead team in rec in pre season.

----------


## tebowlives

> Who wins the next Super Bowl?


Could see a repeat of last year KC v TB. Seattle? Maybe GB takes the NFC this year. They'll take their division since they have no competition there.

----------


## oyarde

Bucs cut 6 year third string QB.

----------


## tebowlives

> Bucs cut 6 year third string QB.


Why is it newsworthy that Ryan Griffin was cut?

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

Week 1 picks
Buccaneers
Jaguars
Bills
Panthers
Titans
Chargers
Vikings
Colts
Falcons
49ers
Chiefs
Dolphins
Broncos
Packers
Rams
Ravens

----------


## oyarde

I'm going with Bucs , Bills , Seachickens ,Panthers , Chiefs ,Packers , Rams , Falcons ,Vikings ,Titans , Broncos ,Ravens , Chargers , 9ers, Dolphins . I wouldve taken the pats at home but looks like they are going to be playing a rookie QB. I made some money off Army this week so I'm feeling lucky.

----------


## oyarde

Cowboys right guard Martin out with the plague.

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 1
*OPEN TO ALL COMERS.   (I doubt you can hang.)

All non Sunday picks have to be in before that game kicks off. Sunday/Monday picks have to be in before the first game kicks off on Sunday. 
Cowboys v Bucs needs to be by Thursdays kickoff the rest by Sundays kickoff, noon central

*Vis Tm @   Home Tm*
Cowboys  @ Buccaneers

Jaguars @ Texans
Steelers @    Bills
Jets @ Panthers
Cardinals @ Titans
Chargers @ A Football Team
Vikings @  Bengals
Seahawks @ Colts
Eagles @ Falcons
49ers @ Lions
Browns @ Chiefs
Dolphins @ Patriots
Broncos @ Giants
Packers @ Saints
Bears @ Rams
Ravens @ Raiders

*Past Champions*
Anti G - defending Champion
juleswin

*Highest Score Ever*
tebowlives 14/15 (Season 1 Wk 8)

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 1

*All non Sunday picks have to be in before that game kicks off. All Sunday picks have to be in before the first game kicks off on Sunday. 
Cowboys v Bucs needs to be by Thursdays kickoff the rest by Sundays kickoff, noon central
*GSA*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers

Jaguars
Jaguars
Jaguars

Bills
Bills
Bills

Panthers
Panthers
Panthers

Titans
Titans
Titans

Chargers
Chargers
Redskins

Vikings
Vikings
Vikings

Colts
Seahawks
Seahawks

Falcons
Falcons
Falcons

49ers
49ers
49ers

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Dolphins
Dolphins
Dolphins

Broncos
Broncos
Broncos

Packers
Packers
Packers

Rams
Rams
Rams

Ravens
Ravens
Ravens




Yellow signifies the lone wolf pick

Welcome GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged. I shall look forward to your fight for 2nd place. First is taken

----------


## oyarde

> *Week 1
> 
> *All non Sunday picks have to be in before that game kicks off. All Sunday picks have to be in before the first game kicks off on Sunday. 
> Cowboys v Bucs needs to be by Thursdays kickoff the rest by Sundays kickoff, noon central
> 
> *GSA*
> *oyarde*
> *tebowlives*
> 
> ...


jags

----------


## tebowlives

> jags


Saw it in an earlier post along with an unfounded comment.

----------


## oyarde

> *Week 1
> 
> *All non Sunday picks have to be in before that game kicks off. All Sunday picks have to be in before the first game kicks off on Sunday. 
> Cowboys v Bucs needs to be by Thursdays kickoff the rest by Sundays kickoff, noon central
> *GSA*
> *oyarde*
> *tebowlives*
> 
> Buccaneers
> ...


Tough for me to go against the Colts at home but I'm not expecting a lot from them offensively.

----------


## tebowlives

An early season game for the Cowboys is their only hope in beating the Bucs. That said, I think the first week should be a designated safe space pertaining to discussions about this game.

----------


## tebowlives

waiting for @Anti Globalist to pick

----------


## oyarde

> waiting for @Anti Globalist to pick


Could be too busy . Landed that job at FirstEnergy stadium.

----------


## oyarde

Interesting first half ,  teams combine for 90 yards in penalties and 51 yards rushing . Tampa leads with three turnovers while both QB's throw over 200 ea.

----------


## tebowlives

21-16 Tampa Bay at the half. Prescott looks good so far.  Tried to make a play, got sacked which took them out of legitimate FG range. But at least he was trying to make a play and with the way the WRers are playing I don't blame him.

----------


## oyarde

Cowboys Kicker 2 of 5 ( one at about 59 yards) . Fifty percent on FG's between 31 - 35 yards , 50 percent on XP's. One more miss you bring in the punter , two and you give the Redskins mascot a tryout, three you go for two rest of season.

----------


## oyarde

Both defensive secondary's look suspect in first half. Particularly Tampa who will be a playoff contender. Dallas is passing 79 percent of the time. Have 20 yards rushing at 2.85 yards per carry . Teams combine for 29 first downs so guessing the offensive coord.'s still happier than the Defensive Coord.'s .

----------


## oyarde

Seachickens - Colts is sold out . No mask required but no cash may be used within the stadium.

----------


## oyarde

Tampa up 28 - 19 . Currently covering the spread with about 21 min to play . Lots of time.

----------


## oyarde

The over is in play with a quarter to play.

----------


## oyarde

Cowboy linebacker LVE with his third tackle of the game as we move into the 4th.

----------


## oyarde

11 min to play , Cowboy leading tackler is Cornerback Anthony Brown.

----------


## oyarde

Cowboys lead 29 - 28 with 1:24 to play .

----------


## oyarde

Tampa 31 dallas 29 two seconds remain. Combined 770 yards passing , sad looking secondary's

----------


## oyarde

Bucs do not cover the spread ( a large one for week 1) . Over was in .

----------


## tebowlives

I'll take it. A road victory against the defending champs is a lot to ask. But for the red zone offense (kicker) they may have pulled it out.

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 1
*It's all over. In a week where good picks were about as common as a good FDR policy during the Great Depression, oyarde scavenges the win and the number 1 ranking. He is 1 up and all the other picks are identical.


*Rk*

*Wins*

1
oyarde
1

2
tebowlives
0

3
GSA
0

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

> *Week 1
> 
> *All non Sunday picks have to be in before that game kicks off. All Sunday picks have to be in before the first game kicks off on Sunday. 
> Cowboys v Bucs needs to be by Thursdays kickoff the rest by Sundays kickoff, noon central
> *GSA*
> *oyarde*
> *tebowlives*
> 
> Buccaneers
> ...


Even the winner has nothing to be proud of. We sure don't know how to pick them.

----------


## acptulsa

First we're going to yell so goddamned loud the network's parabolic mike can't hear Baker Mayfield's voice for three plays straight.  Then we're going to yell so loud the punter fumbles the snap.  Then we're going to do a politically incorrect chant.  And there's about 70,000 of us, and we're all wearing red, and none of our voices are muffled by masks.

Because $#@! you, that's why!

----------


## oyarde

> Even the winner has nothing to be proud of. We sure don't know how to pick them.


Carolina won so I still think I'll go 10 -6 . Around here its tough to win with that but in Vegas thats all you need to be able to do all the time to stay in the green.

----------


## oyarde

I'll congratulate the Saints and Cardinals and offer my apology for picking against them. Dominate performances . I only took the titans because they were home . What a mistake that was . i think Colts retake the AFC South this season anyway .

----------


## oyarde

I think most people will be surprised how well First Place Philly did.

----------


## oyarde

Titans , Falcons and Jags fans should get refunded the ticket money for week 1.

----------


## oyarde

Las Vegas broke out the secret weapon on opening drive . The 31 yard run by Mariota. Made it to the Raven 20 then a holding penalty. No points on the drive . Theyll have to work pretty hard if the want to top the 12 penalties for 112 yards my Vikings rolled up yesterday .

----------


## acptulsa

> Las Vegas broke out the secret weapon on opening drive . The 31 yard run by Mariota. Made it to the Raven 20 then a holding penalty. No points on the drive . Theyll have to work pretty hard if the want to top the 12 penalties for 112 yards my Vikings rolled up yesterday .


If anybody can top that number, it's the Raiders.

----------


## tebowlives

OPEN TO ALL COMERS. (I doubt you can hang.)

All non Sunday picks have to be in before that game kicks off. Sunday/Monday picks have to be in before the first game kicks off on Sunday.
Giants @ Washington needs to be by Thursdays kickoff the rest by Sundays kickoff, noon central

*Week 2    
*Giants    @    Washington

Rams    @    Colts
Bills    @    Dolphins
49ers    @    Eagles
Bengals    @    Bears
Raiders    @    Steelers
Patriots    @    Jets
Saints    @    Panthers
Texans    @    Browns
Broncos    @    Jaguars
Falcons    @    Buccaneers
Vikings    @    Cardinals
Titans    @    Seahawks
Cowboys    @    Chargers
Chiefs    @    Ravens
Lions    @    Packers

*Rk*
*Name*
*Wins*

1
oyarde
1

2
tebowlives


3
GSA




*Highest Score Ever* 
tebowlives 14/15 (Season 1 Wk 8)

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

Raiders requiring all stadium fans to be vaccinated.  $#@! the NFL, NBA, etc. and their PC bull$#@!.  I don't even watch this crap any more.

----------


## oyarde

raiders stadium fans need a lot of shots.

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 2    
*Washington

Rams
Bills
49ers
Bengals
Steelers
Jets
Saints 
Browns
Broncos
Buccaneers
Cardinals
Seahawks
Cowboys
Ravens
Packers

the last 3 are tough

----------


## oyarde

Rams , Redskins , Vikings , Bengals ,  Browns , Dolphins , Pats , Eagles , Steelers , Saints , Broncos , Bucs ,Chargers , Seachickens , Ravens , Packers .

----------


## oyarde

Earlier today in Vegas  Rams 4 point favorites , Cards 5 , Redskins 3 , Bears 3 , Browns 13 , Bills 3 , Pats 6 , 9ers 4 , Steelers 6 ,Saints 4 , Broncos 5 , Bucs 13 , Chargers 3 , Seachickens 6 , KC 4 , GB 11. Considering week 1 I wouldnt be surprised to see some people take those points against the spread on Browns , Pats , Packers , Bears and  Bills. Unlikely more than half would cover .

----------


## tebowlives

OPEN TO ALL COMERS. 

All non Sunday picks have to be in before that game kicks off. Sunday/Monday picks have to be in before the first game kicks off on Sunday.
Giants @ Washington needs to be by Thursdays kickoff the rest by Sundays kickoff, noon central

*GSA*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*


Washington
Washington

Rams
Rams
Rams

Bills
Dolphins
Bills

49ers
Eagles
49ers

Bears
Bengals
Bengals

Steelers
Steelers
Steelers

Patriots
Patriots
Jets

Saints
Saints
Saints

Browns
Browns
Browns

Broncos
Broncos
Broncos

Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers

Cardinals
Vikings
Cardinals

Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks

Cowboys
Chargers
Cowboys

Chiefs
Ravens
Ravens

Packers
Packers
Packers





*Rk*
*Name*
*Wins*

1
oyarde
1

2
tebowlives


3
GSA

----------


## oyarde

think i'll have to change to the giants , as much as i hate to. LOL , where is Jules ? The Nigerian nightmare  shouldve used some of his football winnings for a net connection.

----------


## tebowlives

> think i'll have to change to the giants , as much as i hate to. LOL , where is Jules ?


Looks like this week is just you and me. Mano y Mano. Two will enter, 1 will leave.
We have 5 picks that are different which will assure me of the win, since 1 of your lucky picks won't outweigh the 4 that failed. Decorum prevents me from announcing myself as this weeks winner. And someone else may pick.

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

Washington
Rams
Bills
49ers
Bears
Steelers
Patriots
Saints
Browns
Broncos
Buccaneers
Cardinals
Seahawks
Cowboys
Chiefs
Packers

----------


## oyarde

> Looks like this week is just you and me. Mano y Mano. Two will enter, 1 will leave.
> We have 5 picks that are different which will assure me of the win, since 1 of your lucky picks won't outweigh the 4 that failed. Decorum prevents me from announcing myself as this weeks winner. And someone else may pick.


Nobody has ever accused you of having decorum. Even if you were to win all you could do is tie the legend .

----------


## oyarde

Funny , the team looking the best early today is Carolina . Nobody picked them . Thats the way it goes.

----------


## oyarde

So far , looks like  Teams that will cover the spread will be Colts ( L) , Bengals ( L ) , Pats ( W), Giants ( L ), Bills ( W) , Panthers ( W ) , Broncos ( W ) , Houston ( L) , 9ers ( W) .

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 2

*GSA and Tebowlives will pick up wins. Oyarde still holds onto his number one ranking

*GSA*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

*winner*


Washington
Washington

Washington

Rams
Rams
Rams

Rams

Bills
Dolphins
Bills

Bills

49ers
Eagles
49ers

49ers

Bears
Bengals
Bengals

Bears

Steelers
Steelers
Steelers

Raiders

Patriots
Patriots
Jets

Patriots

Saints
Saints
Saints

Panthers

Browns
Browns
Browns

Browns

Broncos
Broncos
Broncos

Broncos

Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers

Buccaneers

Cardinals
Vikings
Cardinals

Cardinals

Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks

Titans

Cowboys
Chargers
Cowboys

Cowboys

Chiefs
Ravens
Ravens

Ravens

Packers
Packers
Packers

Packers

11
8
11

16




*Rk*
*Name*
*Wins*

1
oyarde
1

2
tebowlives
1

2
GSA
1

----------


## phill4paul

> Funny , the team looking the best early today is Carolina . Nobody picked them . Thats the way it goes.


  Darnold is shaping up as a solid QB. The whole team looked good today. Saints are a top tier team and with the exception of the 3rd quarter Panthers dominated. McCaffrey continues to show why he is top in the league.

  Final 26-7 Panthers > Saints.

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

I neither won nor lost Thursday night game so I should get half which makes me this weeks winner.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings let me down ( 1 missed XP , missed 37 yd FG at end of game ) lost by 1, Chargers let me down ( lost by 3) , Bengals let me down ( Burrow throws three straight interceptions ( lost by 3 ). Otherwise I had it in the bag . Vikings on the road in a tough place today but came in 4 - 1 against the Cards in the past five .

----------


## tebowlives

> I neither won nor lost Thursday night game so I should get half which makes me this weeks winner.


It's about picking the winners. I'm feeling a little buyers remorse with your Chiefs pick.

----------


## tebowlives

> Vikings let me down ( 1 missed XP , missed 37 yd FG at end of game ) lost by 1, Chargers let me down ( lost by 3) , Bengals let me down ( Burrow throws three straight interceptions ( lost by 3 ). Otherwise I had it in the bag . Vikings on the road in a tough place today but came in 4 - 1 against the Cards in the past five .


Bailey gave them a good year once but that's been it until you go back to Forbath. Dunno why they got rid of him.

----------


## acptulsa

Tyreek Hill blocked for McKinnon.  Held up two guys and turned the first down into a td.

----------


## acptulsa

I remember back in the day when the Chiefs got some rookie tight end named Gonzales.  I thought I was in heaven.

I _thought_ I was in heaven!  Travis Christ on a Bike Kelsey!  Wow!

----------


## acptulsa

Sammy Watkins.  Justin Houston.  Too many good ex-Chiefs out for blood in this game.

----------


## acptulsa

At least we know it's not going into overtime.

----------


## oyarde

Youd think the Ravens would have a better 2 point play than that.

----------


## oyarde

> At least we know it's not going into overtime.


It could , KC gets a FG , Ravens score TD and get two point conversion puts it at 38 ea

----------


## acptulsa

Yeah, no such luck.

Andy Reid has plenty of time to figure the Ravens out before we face them again.

----------


## tebowlives

Good week for close games at the end.

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 3
*
OPEN TO ALL COMERS. 

All non Sunday picks have to be in before that game kicks off. Sunday/Monday picks have to be in before the first game kicks off on Sunday.
Carolina Panthers @ Houston Texans needs to be in by Thursdays kickoff. The rest by Sundays kickoff, noon central

Carolina Panthers    @    Houston Texans
Baltimore Ravens    @    Detroit Lions
Los Angeles Chargers    @    Kansas City Chiefs
Atlanta Falcons    @    New York Giants
Cincinnati Bengals    @    Pittsburgh Steelers
Indianapolis Colts    @    Tennessee Titans
Washington Football Team    @    Buffalo Bills
Chicago Bears    @    Cleveland Browns
New Orleans Saints    @    New England Patriots
Arizona Cardinals    @    Jacksonville Jaguars
Miami Dolphins    @    Las Vegas Raiders
New York Jets    @    Denver Broncos
Seattle Seahawks    @    Minnesota Vikings
Tampa Bay Buccaneers    @    Los Angeles Rams
Green Bay Packers    @    San Francisco 49ers
Philadelphia Eagles    @    Dallas Cowboys


*Rk*
*Name*
*Wins*

1
oyarde
1

2
tebowlives
1

2
GSA
1



*Highest Score Ever*
tebowlives 14/15 (Season 1 Wk 8)

Top 4 ranked players will be in the playoffs. All the playoff games will be in the pickem final. The higher ranked player just needs to tie to beat any lower ranked player, while the lower ranked player needs to get the most picks out right to be declared Champion. Rankings are based on whomever reaches that win total first. If both reach the win total the same week, we go back until the tie is broken.

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

Carolina Panthers 
Baltimore Ravens 
Kansas City Chiefs
Atlanta Falcons
Pittsburgh Steelers
Indianapolis Colts 
Buffalo Bills
Cleveland Browns
New England Patriots
Arizona Cardinals 
Miami Dolphins 
Denver Broncos
Minnesota Vikings
Tampa Bay Buccaneers 
San Francisco 49ers
Dallas Cowboys

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 3*
Panthers
Ravens
Chiefs
Falcons
Steelers
Colts
Bills
Browns
Patriots
Cardinals
Raiders
Broncos
Seahawks
Buccaneers
Packers
Cowboys

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 3

*oyarde wins

*sam1952*
*GSA*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

*winner*


Panthers
Panthers
Panthers

Panthers

Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens

Ravens

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Chargers

Falcons
Falcons
Falcons
Falcons

Falcons

Steelers
Steelers
Bengals
Steelers

Bengals

Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts

Titans

Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills

Bills

Browns
Browns
Browns
Browns

Browns

Patriots
Patriots
Saints
Patriots

Saints

Cardinals
Cardinals
Cardinals
Cardinals

Cardinals

Raiders
Raiders
Raiders
Raiders

Raiders

Broncos
Broncos
Broncos
Broncos

Broncos

Vikings
Vikings
Vikings
Seahawks

Vikings

Rams
Buccaneers
Rams
Buccaneers

Rams

Packers
49ers
49ers
Packers

Packers

Cowboys
Cowboys
Eagles
Cowboys

Cowboys

11
10
12
10

16




*Rk*
*Name*
*Wins*

1
oyarde
2

2
tebowlives
1

2
GSA
1




Highest Score Ever	
tebowlives 14/15 (Season 1 Wk 8)	

Champions	
2020	Anti G
2019	juleswin

----------


## oyarde

panthers , browns , colts , saints , bengals , broncos , rams , 9ers , bills , ravens , chiefs , falcons , cards , raiders , vikings , eagles

----------


## sam1952

Just a bit a local Pittsburgh humor. 




Don’t mean to hijack you alls fun. But I do follow your thread...

----------


## tebowlives

> Just a bit a local Pittsburgh humor. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t mean to hijack you alls fun. But I do follow your thread...


Steelers have a rough 5 games ahead of them. Only the Bengals are weak.

And yes it is fun beating oyarde week after week. You should join in on the pickem. I could use some competition.

----------


## sam1952

> Steelers have a rough 5 games ahead of them. Only the Bengals are weak.
> 
> And yes it is fun beating oyarde week after week. You should join in on the pickem. I could use some competition.


Well I don’t follow the whole NFL but I’ll jump in for the fun.

Ravens
Chiefs
Falcons
Steelers 
Colts
Bills
Browns
Patriots
Cardinals
Raiders
Broncos
Vikings
Rams
Packers
Cowboys

Yeah I’m down one to start but maybe I can make it up!

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

It is not too late I want to switch from Miami to Raiders.

----------


## tebowlives

> It is not too late I want to switch from Miami to Raiders.


done

----------


## acptulsa

The Keystone Chiefs

----------


## oyarde

> The Keystone Chiefs


lol

----------


## tebowlives

Week 3 update

Oyarde wins. Assuming the Raiders win, we all picked them, that leaves 2 games left and he's up by 3


*sam1952*
*GSA*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

*winner*


Panthers
Panthers
Panthers

Panthers

Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens

Ravens

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Chargers

Falcons
Falcons
Falcons
Falcons

Falcons

Steelers
Steelers
Bengals
Steelers

Bengals

Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts

Titans

Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills

Bills

Browns
Browns
Browns
Browns

Browns

Patriots
Patriots
Saints
Patriots

Saints

Cardinals
Cardinals
Cardinals
Cardinals

Cardinals

Raiders
Raiders
Raiders
Raiders

Raiders

Broncos
Broncos
Broncos
Broncos

Broncos

Vikings
Vikings
Vikings
Seahawks

Vikings

Rams
Buccaneers
Rams
Buccaneers

Rams

9
9
12
8

14

Packers
49ers
49ers
Packers



Cowboys
Cowboys
Eagles
Cowboys

----------


## acptulsa

This is the first time the Chiefs have had more losses than wins since 2015.

----------


## oyarde

> Week 3 update
> 
> Oyarde is in the catbird seat. Sam1952 is 3 back and only 2 remaining pix differ so he's out. GSA is 2 back and needs the Cowboys and the Buccaneers to win to tie oyarde and get a win. However tebowlives could take it all by himself as he has 4 of the remaining pix different than oyarde.
> 
> *sam1952*
> *GSA*
> *oyarde*
> *tebowlives*
> 
> ...


I think I'm 8 - 2 to start . Ravens won ? . I never doubted the Bengals and Saints . That evil empire in NE is over . Brady plays in Tampa now.

----------


## oyarde

> Week 3 update
> 
> Oyarde is in the catbird seat. Sam1952 is 3 back and only 2 remaining pix differ so he's out. GSA is 2 back and needs the Cowboys and the Buccaneers to win to tie oyarde and get a win. However tebowlives could take it all by himself as he has 4 of the remaining pix different than oyarde.
> 
> *sam1952*
> *GSA*
> *oyarde*
> *tebowlives*
> 
> ...


I think I'm 8 - 2 to start . Ravens won ? . I never doubted the Bengals and Saints . That evil empire in NE is over . Brady plays in Tampa now.

----------


## sam1952

> I think I'm 8 - 2 to start . Ravens won ? . I never doubted the Bengals and Saints . That evil empire in NE is over . Brady plays in Tampa now.


as a Steeler fan I really struggled with picking them over the Bengals. Good call on them.... and the Saints.
Yes, Brady is in Tampa now and they love him down here

----------


## oyarde

The Great Oyarde gets the Vikings , Broncos and Rams too . Bet Zippy is somewhere in DU celebrating his 3 - 0 Broncos . I think that gives me 11 wins , should be enough for tebowlives to concede.

----------


## oyarde

9ers need to get with it . Make the Great Oyarde 13-2 today and put muh Vikings in first place.

----------


## tebowlives

OPEN TO ALL COMERS. (I doubt you can hang.)

All non Sunday picks have to be in before that game kicks off. Sunday/Monday picks have to be in before the first game kicks off on Sunday.
Jacksonville Jaguars @ Cincinnati Bengals needs to be by Thursdays kickoff the rest by Sundays kickoff, noon central*

Week 4

*Jacksonville Jaguars    @    Cincinnati Bengals
Tennessee Titans    @    New York Jets
Kansas City Chiefs    @    Philadelphia Eagles
Washington Football Team    @    Atlanta Falcons
Carolina Panthers    @    Dallas Cowboys
Detroit Lions    @    Chicago Bears
Cleveland Browns    @    Minnesota Vikings
Indianapolis Colts    @    Miami Dolphins
New York Giants    @    New Orleans Saints
Houston Texans    @    Buffalo Bills
Seattle Seahawks    @    San Francisco 49ers
Arizona Cardinals    @    Los Angeles Rams
Baltimore Ravens    @    Denver Broncos
Pittsburgh Steelers    @    Green Bay Packers
Tampa Bay Buccaneers    @    New England Patriots
Las Vegas Raiders    @    Los Angeles Chargers

*Rk*
*Name*
*Wins*

1
oyarde
2

2
tebowlives
1

2
GSA
1




*Highest Score Ever*  
tebowlives 14/15 (Season 1 Wk 8)        

*Champions*  
2020    Anti G    
2019    juleswin

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

Cincinnati Bengals
Tennessee Titans
Kansas City Chiefs 
Atlanta Falcons
Carolina Panthers 
Chicago Bears
Minnesota Vikings
Miami Dolphins
New Orleans Saints
Buffalo Bills
San Francisco 49ers
Los Angeles Rams
Baltimore Ravens 
Green Bay Packers
Tampa Bay Buccaneers 
Las Vegas Raiders

----------


## tebowlives

Bengals

Titans

Chiefs

Falcons

Cowboys

Bears

Vikings

Colts

Saints

Bills

49ers

Rams

Broncos

Packers


Buccaneers

Raiders

----------


## tebowlives

And congratulations go out to the Vikings for finally winning a game this year. If they win next week Cousins will have a .500 record as a QB. Minnesota can build on that.

----------


## oyarde

Bengals , Saints , Chiefs , Bills , Panthers , Vikings , Falcons , Bears , Colts , Ttans , Rams , 9ers , Broncos , Bucs , Steeklers , Chargers

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 4

*sam1952 gets a win. I


*GSA*
*sam1952*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals

Bengals

Titans
Titans
Titans
Titans

Jets

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Chiefs

Falcons
Falcons
Falcons
Falcons

Washington

Panthers
Cowboys
Panthers
Cowboys

Cowboys

Bears
Bears
Bears
Bears

Bears

Vikings
Vikings
Vikings
Vikings

Browns

Dolphins
Colts
Colts
Colts

Colts

Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints

Giants

Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills

Bills

49ers
49ers
49ers
49ers

Seahawks

Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams

Cardinals

Ravens
Ravens
Broncos
Broncos

Ravens

Packers
Packers
Steelers
Packers

Packers

Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers

Buccaneers

7
9
6
8

15

Raiders 
Chargers
Chargers
Raiders 







*Rk*
*Name*
*Wins*

1
oyarde
2

2
tebowlives
1

2
GSA
1

3
sam1952
1

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

> *Week 4*
> 
> *sam1952*
> *GSA*
> *oyarde*
> *tebowlives*
> 
> Bengals
> 
> ...


Post 2733

----------


## tebowlives

> Post 2733


got the names mixed up, corrected

----------


## tebowlives

Where is @sam1952 
A costly mistake, not picking the first game last week as he fell 1 short of gaining a win. The pick'em can take a toll on one. I liken it to the cattle drives of yore. Long, hard work that pays off at the end. It's not meant for everyone.

----------


## sam1952

Yeah saw that. Would have tied for first.

Bengals
Titans
Chiefs
Falcons
Cowboys
Bears
Vikings
Colts
Saints
Bills
49ers
Rams
Ravens
Packers
Buccaneers
Chargers

----------


## sam1952

I think you have have me and gsa’s picks switched.

----------


## tebowlives

> I think you have have me and gsa’s picks switched.


corrected

----------


## tebowlives

Titans wide receivers Brown and Jones are out and the Jets have a good run D... hmmmmm

----------


## tebowlives

Picked Atlanta as Gibson had not practiced much for Washington and didn't think he'd play. Should have checked before game time

----------


## acptulsa

The bad news is my Chiefs are still playing volleyball.  The good news is they're getting better at it.

----------


## acptulsa

Or not...

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

I want to switch my Miami and Cowboy picks.

----------


## acptulsa

> I want to switch my Miami and Cowboy picks.

----------


## oyarde

Colts looking good today .

----------


## acptulsa

A hundred wins here, a hundred wins there, next thing you know you have to go to Canton, Ohio.

----------


## tebowlives

> I want to switch my Miami and Cowboy picks.


You may jump on the 3-1 Cowboy bandwagon next week when they are at home against the New York football Giants.

----------


## acptulsa

> You may jump on the 3-1 Cowboy bandwagon next week when they are at home against the New York football Giants.


Cowboys have chuckwagons, not bandwagons.

----------


## tebowlives

sam1952 gets a win. 

*GSA*
*sam1952*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals

Bengals

Titans
Titans
Titans
Titans

Jets

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Chiefs

Falcons
Falcons
Falcons
Falcons

Washington

Panthers
Cowboys
Panthers
Cowboys

Cowboys

Bears
Bears
Bears
Bears

Bears

Vikings
Vikings
Vikings
Vikings

Browns

Dolphins
Colts
Colts
Colts

Colts

Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints

Giants

Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills

Bills

49ers
49ers
49ers
49ers

Seahawks

Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams

Cardinals

Ravens
Ravens
Broncos
Broncos

Ravens

Packers
Packers
Steelers
Packers

Packers

Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers

Buccaneers

Raiders 
Chargers
Chargers
Raiders 

Chargers

7
10
7
8

16




*Rk*
*Name*
*Wins*

1
oyarde
2

2
tebowlives
1

2
GSA
1

3
sam1952
1

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

Caught the end of Tampa and New England.  Pretty enjoyable.

----------


## sam1952

That Tampa New England was a lot closer than I thought. Good thing I’m not a bettin man these days as I thought it was a lock.

Will be nice to be the sole winner after tonight’s game.

----------


## tebowlives

> Caught the end of Tampa and New England.  Pretty enjoyable.


4th and 3. 56 yard FG in the rain? You go for it
If I was Mac Jones I'd be pissed in the lack of confidence. Plus if he makes the FG, it leaves 55 seconds left for Brady.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> 4th and 3. 56 yard FG in the rain? You go for it
> If I was Mac Jones I'd be pissed in the lack of confidence. Plus if he makes the FG, it leaves 55 seconds left for Brady.


That's what made it enjoyable.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

good god, what a monstrosity....

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

Who is this other Collinsworth guy?  Has to be the son of that idiot.  One of those idiots is enough for the universe.

----------


## tebowlives

OPEN TO ALL COMERS. (I doubt you can hang.)All non Sunday picks have to be in before that game kicks off. Sunday/Monday picks have to be in before the first game kicks off on Sunday.  Thursdays game needs to be by Thursdays kickoff the rest by Sundays kickoff, noon central
Changes made for Sunday and Monday games need to be done before Sunday 820 AM central. We have a game this week and next week in London for some silly reason.


*Week 5
*Los Angeles Rams    @    Seattle Seahawks
New York Jets    @    Atlanta Falcons
Tennessee Titans    @    Jacksonville Jaguars
New Orleans Saints    @    Washington Football Team
New England Patriots    @    Houston Texans
Detroit Lions    @    Minnesota Vikings
Miami Dolphins    @    Tampa Bay Buccaneers
Green Bay Packers    @    Cincinnati Bengals
Philadelphia Eagles    @    Carolina Panthers
Denver Broncos    @    Pittsburgh Steelers
Cleveland Browns    @    Los Angeles Chargers
Chicago Bears    @    Las Vegas Raiders
New York Giants    @    Dallas Cowboys
San Francisco 49ers    @    Arizona Cardinals
Buffalo Bills    @    Kansas City Chiefs
Indianapolis Colts    @    Baltimore Ravens


​

*Rk*
*Name*
*Wins*

1
oyarde
2

2
tebowlives
1

2
GSA
1

3
sam1952
1







*High Score*



tebowlives
14/15


Season 1
Week 8






*Champions*



2020
Anti G


2019
juleswin

----------


## sam1952

Week 5

Rams

Falcons

Titian’s 

Washington

Patriots 

Vikings

Buccaneers 

Packers

Panthers

Steelers

Chargers

Raiders

Cowboys

Cardinals

Bills

Ravens

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

Rams
Falcons
Titians
Saints
Patriots
Vikings
Buccaneers
Packers
Panthers
Broncos
Chargers
Raiders
Cowboys
Cardinals
Bills
Ravens

----------


## oyarde

Vikings , Ravens , Rams , Falcons , Bengals , Steelers , Bucs , Saints , Panthers , Titans , Pats , Raiders , Chargers , Cards , Chiefs , Cowboys

----------


## tebowlives

Rams
Falcons
Titans
Saints
Patriots
Vikings
Buccaneers
Packers
Panthers
Steelers
Chargers
Raiders
Cowboys
Cardinals
Chiefs
Ravens

----------


## tebowlives

Three lone wolf picks
Washington-Saints
Bengals-Panthers
Broncos- Steelers

Only other game of disagreement is a split on Bills-Chiefs. That one will be a dandy.

*GSA*
*sam1952*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams

Rams

Falcons
Falcons
Falcons
Falcons

Falcons

Titans
Titans
Titans
Titans

Titans

Saints
Washington
Saints
Saints

Saints

Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots

Patriots

Vikings
Vikings
Vikings
Vikings

Vikings

Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers

Buccaneers

Packers
Packers
Bengals
Packers

Packers

Panthers
Panthers
Panthers
Panthers

Eagles

Broncos
Steelers
Steelers
Steelers

Steelers

Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers

Chargers

Raiders
Raiders
Raiders
Raiders

Bears

Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys

Cowboys

Cardinals
Cardinals
Cardinals
Cardinals

Cardinals

Bills
Bills
Chiefs
Chiefs

Bills

12
12
11
12

15

Ravens 
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens








*Rk*
*Name*
*Wins*

1
oyarde
2

2
tebowlives
2

2
GSA
2

3
sam1952
2







*High Score*



tebowlives
14/15


Season 1
Week 8






*Champions*



2020
Anti G


2019
juleswin

----------


## tebowlives

> Vikings , Ravens , Rams , Falcons , Bengals , Steelers , Bucs , Saints , Panthers , Titans , Pats , Raiders , Chargers , Cards , Chiefs , Cowboys


I know what you're doing when do this. You put the Vikings first on your list and when you absolutely have to pick the Cowboys, you put them last.
Halloween can't come soon enough.

Changes made for Sunday and Monday games need to be done before Sunday 820 AM central. We have a game this week and next week in London for some silly reason.

----------


## tebowlives

Seattle has too many injuries. Couldn't stick with them for tonite.

----------


## tebowlives

> Seattle has too many injuries. Couldn't stick with them for tonite.


When I see moves like this, I realize that greatness entails thinking on your feet. not the first time I came through. Won't be the last.

Speaking of injuries San Fran is screwed. Kittle broke his foot. Out for awhile. Their QB is probably out for this game.

----------


## oyarde

Bengals Kicker let me down missing that 49 yarder in OT ( 0 - 2 on the day which is why it went to OT) , but I think I started out 8 - 2 so hard to be unhappy with that .

----------


## tebowlives

> When I see moves like this, I realize that greatness entails thinking on your feet. not the first time I came through. Won't be the last.
> 
> Speaking of injuries San Fran is screwed. Kittle broke his foot. Out for awhile. Their QB is probably out for this game.


I agree with this poster. tebowlives has hit on 9 out of 10 and has a chance to break his own record 14/15 if the next 6 come through 15/16.

We are witnessing greatness. It's something you don't want to miss.

----------


## sam1952

Tonight game should be exciting... big win for tebolives if Chiefs win. Bills win, three way tie.

----------


## tebowlives

> Tonight game should be exciting... big win for tebolives if Chiefs win. Bills win, three way tie.


Yep everyone is 1 back, but oyarde has the same picks left so he's out. sam1952 and GSA can tie with a Bills win. If so there will be a logjam in the standings

----------


## phill4paul

Eagles over Panthers 21-18.

  The Panthers should not have lost this game. They just majorly sucked this game. Defense was horrible. Offence just had penalty after penalty and man at the dropped passes. If they are going to go anywhere this season they are going to have to have McCaffrey in for the rest of the season. And it sucks to have to rely on one man.

----------


## sam1952

> Yep everyone is 1 back, but oyarde has the same picks left so he's out. sam1952 and GSA can tie with a Bills win. If so there will be a logjam in the standings



Yes, but still a long season. 12 regular season weeks left. Do we include playoffs?

----------


## tebowlives

> Yes, but still a long season. 12 regular season weeks left. Do we include playoffs?


Yes 1 win qualifies for the playoffs. The top 4 compete on all the playoff games. At the end of the playoffs, the person with the most correct gets the title. If there is a tie, the higher ranked person is the champion.

----------


## acptulsa

Since when are Cardinals blue?

----------


## acptulsa

Come on, you wimps.  The only people in that stadium scared of what little storm is left are NFL lawyers.

----------


## oyarde

So far the baltimore defense has had one good play  , when they drew a Colt pass interference

----------


## oyarde

Ravens D makes a play , sack / fumble / fumble revovery at rave 15 . Colts were about to go up 14 - 0

----------


## oyarde

Colts just too much for the ravens , Colts up 22 - 3 in the third .

----------


## tebowlives

> Colts just too much for the ravens , Colts up 22 - 3 in the third .


They choked big time.

----------


## oyarde

> They choked big time.


yes they did but they wouldve gotten by with it kicking the xp up 22-3 instead of going for two and not getting it and or hitting the 47 yard fg at the end of regulation. 26 points would have won that game , i was thinking 30 at the start but 26 wouldve done it

----------


## tebowlives

> yes they did but they wouldve gotten by with it kicking the xp up 22-3 instead of going for two and not getting it and or hitting the 47 yard fg at the end of regulation. 26 points would have won that game , i was thinking 30 at the start but 26 wouldve done it


Yea no reason to go for 2 that early to get to 21 imo. Too much time left in the game.

----------


## tebowlives

OPEN TO ALL COMERS. (I doubt you can hang.)All non Sunday picks have to be in before that game kicks off. Sunday/Monday picks have to be in before the first game kicks off on Sunday.  Thursdays game needs to be by Thursdays kickoff the rest by Sundays kickoff, noon central. We have an early game Sunday in England so Sun/Mon picks have to be in by that kickoff



*Week 6* 
Buccaneers	@	Eagles
Dolphins	@	Jaguars
Rams	@	Giants
Packers	@	Bears
Vikings	@	Panthers
Chargers	@	Ravens
Bengals	@	Lions
Texans	@	Colts
Chiefs	@	Washington 
Cardinals	@	Browns
Raiders	@	Broncos
Cowboys	@	Patriots
Seahawks	@	Steelers
Bills	@	Titans

*Rk*
*Name*
*Wins*

1
oyarde
2

2
tebowlives
2

2
GSA
2

3
sam1952
2







*High Score*



tebowlives
14/15


Season 1
Week 8






*Champions*



2020
Anti G


2019
juleswin

----------


## oyarde

Bucs , Phins, Rams, Packers , Vikings , Chargers , bengals, Colts , chiefs, Cards , broncos , steelers , bills , cowboys

----------


## sam1952

Buccaneers
Dolphins
Rams
Packers
Panthers
Chargers
Bengals
Colts
Chiefs
Browns
Broncos
Cowboys
Steelers
Bills

----------


## tebowlives

Buccaneers
Dolphins
Rams
Packers
Vikings
Ravens
Bengals
Colts
Chiefs
Cardinals
Broncos
Cowboys
Steelers
Bills

----------


## oyarde

I hit twelve last week and didnt even show . Today I had the Bucs remove Gruden from the ring of honor.

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 6

**Anti G*
*GSA*
*sam1952*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers

Dolphins
Dolphins
Dolphins
Dolphins
Dolphins

Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams

Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers

Panthers
Panthers
Panthers
Vikings
Vikings

Ravens
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Ravens

Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals

Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Cardinals
Cardinals
Browns
Cardinals
Cardinals

Raiders
Broncos
Broncos
Broncos
Broncos

Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys

Steelers
Steelers
Steelers
Steelers
Steelers

Titans
Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills

----------


## Anti Globalist

NFL Week 6 picks:

Philadelphia<Tampa Bay
Jacksonville<Miami
Washington<Kansas City
New York Giants<Los Angeles Rams
Indianapolis>Houston
Detroit<Cincinnati
Chicago<Green Bay
Baltimore>Los Angeles Chargers
Carolina>Minnesota
Cleveland<Arizona
Denver<Oakland
New England<Dallas
Pittsburgh>Seattle
Tennessee>Buffalo

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

Buccaneers
Dolphins
Rams
Packers
Panthers
Chargers
Bengals
Colts
Chiefs
Cardinals
Broncos
Cowboys
Steelers
Bills

----------


## tebowlives

Lone Wolves are 
sam1952 - Browns over Cardinals  Hey everybody, lets put a milkbone in our mouths and bark like dogs

Anti G - Raiders over Broncos  will the Raiders of the Lost Park overcome this weeks distractions? If they're not a bunch of pussies they can

Anti G - Titans over Bills Home game for Titans. How long can Derrick Henry keep the pace up? Averaging just over 28 carries a game. Bum Phillips ruined Earl Campbell doing this.

----------


## acptulsa

Who needs baseball to see a curve ball?

----------


## acptulsa

Haven't seen a team that happy to beat Miami since 1973.

----------


## acptulsa

Sad not to see Alex Smith on either side of this.  I enjoyed watching him.

----------


## tebowlives

Can the Vikings get into field position for a game winner 2 weeks weeks in a row?

missed the FG, typical

----------


## phill4paul

Don't know if anyone has watched the Vikings vs. Panthers, but this is a game right down to the end.

----------


## phill4paul

Vikings over Panthers 34-28 in overtime.

  This was a great game. Both teams exhibited solid defense. The Vikings offense was just able to connect with receivers while Panthers couldn't. And by couldn't I mean terribly bad. Anderson had so many opportunities to make for a different outcome, but he just could not catch a ball today. Without McCaffrey Panthers offense just isn't going to be able to do anything. And he may be out for the next three weeks.

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 6

*Anti G wins


*Anti G*
*GSA*
*sam1952*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers

Buccaneers

Dolphins
Dolphins
Dolphins
Dolphins
Dolphins

Jaguars

Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams

Rams

Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers

Packers

Panthers
Panthers
Panthers
Vikings
Vikings

Vikings

Ravens
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Ravens

Ravens

Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals

Bengals

Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts

Colts

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Chiefs

Cardinals
Cardinals
Browns
Cardinals
Cardinals

Cardinals

Raiders
Broncos
Broncos
Broncos
Broncos

Raiders

Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys

Cowboys

Steelers
Steelers
Steelers
Steelers
Steelers

Steelers

Titans
Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills

Titans

12
9
8
10
11

14







*Rk*
*Name*
*Wins*

1
oyarde
2

2
tebowlives
2

2
GSA
2

4
sam1952
2

5
Anti G
1







*High Score*



tebowlives
14/15


Season 1
Week 8






*Champions*



2020
Anti G


2019
juleswin

----------


## sam1952

Dam Panthers couldn’t catch a ball today. But they made the end exciting. Now the Browns are falling apart. Not a good looking week for me.

----------


## oyarde

> Dam Panthers couldn’t catch a ball today. But they made the end exciting. Now the Browns are falling apart. Not a good looking week for me.


I think I'm going to go 12 - 2 and still get beaten out by the dumpster dweller tebowlives .

----------


## phill4paul

> Dam Panthers couldnt catch a ball today.


  It was terrible. SMDH.

----------


## oyarde

The powerfull NE Pats going in with a lead at halftime holding some other team to 33 yards rushing .

----------


## tebowlives

> The powerfull NE Pats going in with a lead at halftime holding some other team to 33 yards rushing .


Maybe the refs wont cheat the 2nd half

----------


## Anti Globalist

Is it weird that I'm waiting for an NFL ref at some point to say Lets go Brandon?

----------


## tebowlives

Cowboys coach McCarthy is a fool.

Bailed out by Diggs again. That Diggs will stick with this good organization. His brother wised up

Cowboys win. All is good.

Tuff way to loose for Seattle.

TJ Watt is a beast.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Pretty sure it's too late for this, but these were my records for the previous weeks:

Week 1- 9-6
Week 2- 11-5
Week 3- 12-4
Week 4- 11-5
Week 5- 12-4

----------


## oyarde

So far unconfirmed that tebowlives has been contacted by gruden to help him in his legal battle to get his 40 million from the raiders .

----------


## tebowlives

> So far no unconfirmed that tebowlives has been contacted by gruden to help him in his legal battle to get his 40 million from the raiders .


I'll help you find tissues to dry your eyes come Halloween is what I'll do, I'll tell you what.

----------


## tebowlives

> Pretty sure it's too late for this, but these were my records for the previous weeks:
> 
> Week 1- 9-6
> Week 2- 11-5
> Week 3- 12-4
> Week 4- 11-5
> Week 5- 12-4


Anyone can make picks outside the "Cowboys will win the NFC Pick'em contest". But once in the contest, lessor beings have cracked under the pressure.

----------


## tebowlives

OPEN TO ALL COMERS. (I doubt you can hang.)All non Sunday picks have to be in before that game kicks off. Sunday/Monday picks have to be in before the first game kicks off on Sunday.  Thursdays game needs to be by Thursdays kickoff the rest by Sundays kickoff, noon central 


*
Week 7* 
Broncos	@	Browns
Falcons	@	Dolphins
Jets	@	Patriots
Washington	@	Packers
Bengals	@	Ravens
Chiefs	@	Titans
Panthers	@	Giants
Lions	@	Rams
Eagles	@	Raiders
Bears	@	Buccaneers
Texans	@	Cardinals
Colts	@	49ers
Saints	@	Seahawks

*Rk*
*Name*
*Wins*

1
oyarde
2

2
tebowlives
2

2
GSA
2

4
sam1952
2

5
Anti G
1







*High Score*



tebowlives
14/15


Season 1
Week 8






*Champions*



2020
Anti G


2019
juleswin

----------


## phill4paul

To any projecting I wouldn't go with the Panthers until McCaffrey is back. The next two to three games.

----------


## tebowlives

> To any projecting I wouldn't go with the Panthers until McCaffrey is back. The next two to three games.


Yea, he's their offense.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

I've stopped watching the NFL regularly because of this Corona crap and other PC, but I did get roped into the Dallas-NE.  Fairly enjoyable game.  Crazy plays reminded me of schoolyard football.

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

Broncos 
Falcons 
Patriots
Packers
Ravens
Chiefs
Panthers
Rams
Raiders
Buccaneers
Cardinals
Colts
Saints

----------


## sam1952

Browns
Dolphins 
Patriots
Packers 
Ravens
Chiefs
Panthers
Rams
Raiders
Buccaneers
Cardinals 
49ers
Saints

----------


## oyarde

Browns , Falcons , Pats , Packers , Ravens , Chiefs , Panthers , Rams, Eagles , Bucs , Cards , Colts ,Seachickens

----------


## Anti Globalist

NFL Week 7 picks:

Cleveland>Denver
New York Giants<Carolina
New England>New York Jets
Tennessee<Kansas City
Green Bay>Washington
Miami<Atlanta
Baltimore>Cincinnati
Los Angeles Rams>Detroit
Oakland>Philadelphia
Arizona>Houston
Tampa Bay>Chicago
San Francisco>Indianapolis
Seattle<New Orleans

----------


## tebowlives

Browns
Falcons
Patriots
Packers
Ravens
Chiefs
Panthers
Rams
Raiders
Buccaneers
Cardinals
Colts
Saints

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 7

**Anti G*
*GSA*
*sam1952*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

Browns
Broncos
Browns
Broncos
Browns

Falcons
Falcons
Dolphins
Falcons
Falcons

Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots

Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers

Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Panthers
Panthers
Panthers
Panthers
Panthers

Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams

Raiders
Raiders
Raiders
Eagles
Raiders

Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers

Cardinals
Cardinals
Cardinals
Cardinals
Cardinals

49ers
Colts
49ers
Colts
Colts

Saints
Saints
Saints
Seahawks
Saints

----------


## tebowlives

Browns-Broncos and Niners-Colts are the games we disagree. That said, I'll keep everyone updated on Dak Prescotts calf injury during the bye week as I know many are concerned.

----------


## tebowlives

I haven't seen the Browns offense this good since Otto Graham was slinging a white football to Mac Speedie and Dante Lavelli while Marion Motley was pounding the rock.

----------


## oyarde

Ya , I never would have thought about not taking the browns  at home if I knew Keenum was starting , figured it was that other dud .

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 7

**Anti G*
*GSA*
*sam1952*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Browns
Broncos
Browns
Broncos
Browns

Browns

Falcons
Falcons
Dolphins
Falcons
Falcons



Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots



Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers



Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens



Chiefs
Titans
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs



Panthers
Panthers
Panthers
Panthers
Panthers



Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams



Raiders
Raiders
Raiders
Eagles
Raiders



Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers



Cardinals
Cardinals
Cardinals
Cardinals
Cardinals



49ers
Colts
49ers
Colts
Colts



Saints
Saints
Saints
Seahawks
Saints






 @GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged I suggest you change at least 1 of your remaining Sunday picks before Sunday kickoff. We have the same remaining picks and you're 1 behind me. Not the Colts-49ers game as that would give you the same remaining picks as Anti G and you've missed 1 more than he has.

----------


## tebowlives

> Ya , I never would have thought about not taking the browns  at home if I knew Keenum was starting , figured it was that other dud .


I thought Cleveland was going to bury Denver at first.

Here is the ball possession the 2nd half. Each team had the ball for only 3 drives

Den 13 plays TD, 3 plays Punt, 17 plays TD

Cle 13 plays TD, 6 plays Punt, 10 plays time ran out

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

> *Week 7
> 
> **Anti G*
> *GSA*
> *sam1952*
> *oyarde*
> *tebowlives*
> 
> *winner*
> ...


 @tebowlives I suggest you change at least 2 of your remaining Sunday picks before Sunday kickoff. I posted my picks before anyone else. In a society such as ours is these days, I am entitled to win. So please pick a couple of losing teams to facilitate my win after all it is only fair.

----------


## tebowlives

> @tebowlives I suggest you change at least 2 of your remaining Sunday picks before Sunday kickoff. I posted my picks before anyone else. In a society such as ours is these days, I am entitled to win. So please pick a couple of losing teams to facilitate my win after all it is only fair.


I am unable to pick a loser. The one to ask about that is a Viking fan. Not pointing any fingers, just saying.

Plus the contest is about picking winners. That's why it's named the Cowboys will win the NFC Pickem contest. It's up to you if you want to change a Sunday pick or not. It's in the rules.

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

I guess I will go with the Titans over the chiefs.

----------


## tebowlives

> I guess I will go with the Titans over the chiefs.


done Not a bad choice. KC has under performed this year

----------


## Anti Globalist

> done Not a bad choice. KC has under performed this year


That's because they have the toughest schedule.  Still won't stop them for making the playoffs.

----------


## oyarde

Bengals looking poised for first place .

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

KC sucking the big one. NE must not have enough air in their ball.

----------


## phill4paul

Warned everyone about picking the Panthers. Without McCaffrey they have no offence. Good Lord they sucked today.

  Giants 25 Panthers 3

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 7

*GSA and tebowlives get a win

*Anti G*
*GSA*
*sam1952*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Browns
Broncos
Browns
Broncos
Browns

Browns

Falcons
Falcons
Dolphins
Falcons
Falcons

Falcons

Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots

Patriots

Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers

Packers

Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens

Bengals

Chiefs
Titans
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Titans

Panthers
Panthers
Panthers
Panthers
Panthers

Giants

Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams

Rams

Raiders
Raiders
Raiders
Eagles
Raiders

Raiders

Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers

Buccaneers

Cardinals
Cardinals
Cardinals
Cardinals
Cardinals

Cardinals

49ers
Colts
49ers
Colts
Colts

Colts

Saints
9
Saints
10
Saints
8
Seahawks
7
Saints
10

Saints
13





*Rk*
*Name*
*Wins*

1
tebowlives
3

1
GSA
3

3
oyarde
2

4
sam1952
2

5
Anti G
1







*High Score*



tebowlives
14/15


Season 1
Week 8






*Champions*



2020
Anti G


2019
juleswin

----------


## acptulsa

> KC sucking the big one.


They stopped Henry.  They accomplished exactly nothing else.  But they certainly slowed Henry down.

----------


## oyarde

Bengals and Bills look like the two AFC teams right now with the most potential.

----------


## oyarde

Colts turned it over twice in the first Half and get in with a lead. Another failed 2 pt conversion that was a mistake .

----------


## oyarde

Colts too much for 9ers . Tonight seachickens get the saints without the gimmick hill . Gonna be Geno to Metcalf.

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 8* 

OPEN TO ALL COMERS. (I doubt you can hang.)All non Sunday picks have to be in before that game kicks off. Sunday/Monday picks have to be in before the first game kicks off on Sunday.  Thursdays game needs to be by Thursdays kickoff the rest by Sundays kickoff, noon central 


Packers	@	Cardinals
Dolphins	@	Bills
Eagles	@	Lions
Rams	@	Texans
Steelers	@	Browns
49ers	@	Bears
Titans	@	Colts
Bengals	@	Jets
Panthers	@	Falcons
Patriots	@	Chargers
Jaguars	@	Seahawks
Buccaneers	@	Saints
Washington	@	Broncos
Cowboys	@	Vikings
Giants	@	Chiefs

*Rk*
*Name*
*Wins*

1
tebowlives
3

1
GSA
3

3
oyarde
2

4
sam1952
2

5
Anti G
1







*High Score*



tebowlives
14/15


Season 1
Week 8






*Champions*



2020
Anti G


2019
juleswin

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

Packers 
Bills
Eagles 
Rams 
Browns
Bears
Titans 
Bengals 
Falcons
Patriots 
Jaguars 
Buccaneers 
Broncos
Cowboys 
Chiefs

----------


## sam1952

Cardinals 
Bills
Eagles
Rams
Browns
49ers
Titans
Bengals
Falcons
Chargers
Seahawks 
Buccaneers 
Broncos
Vikings
Chiefs

----------


## tebowlives

Cardinals
Bills
Lions
Rams
Browns
Bears
Titans
Bengals
Falcons
Chargers
Seahawks
Buccaneers
Washington
Cowboys - easiest pick by far
Chiefs

I may change a few after getting injury updates. It's getting a little tougher

----------


## oyarde

Cards , Bills , Eagles , Steelers , 9ers , Colts , Bengals , Falcons , Chargers , Seachickens , Bucs , Broncos , Vikings , Chiefs .

----------


## Anti Globalist

NFL Week 8 picks:

Arizona>Green Bay
New York Jets<Cincinnati
Indianapolis<Tennessee
Houston<Los Angeles Rams
Cleveland<Pittsburgh
Detroit<Philadelphia
Chicago<San Francisco
Buffalo>Miami
Atlanta>Carolina
Los Angeles Chargers>New England
Seattle>Jacksonville
Denver>Washington
New Orleans<Tampa Bay
Minnesota<Dallas
Kansas City>New York Giants

----------


## tebowlives

> Cards , Bills , Eagles , Steelers , 9ers , Colts , Bengals , Falcons , Chargers , Seachickens , Bucs , Broncos , Vikings , Chiefs .


missing Rams v Texans and you accidently picked the Vikings over the Cowboys

----------


## tebowlives

> NFL Week 8 picks:
> 
> Arizona>Green Bay
> New York Jets<Cincinnati
> Indianapolis<Tennessee
> Houston<Los Angeles Rams
> Cleveland<Pittsburgh
> Detroit<Philadelphia
> Chicago<San Francisco
> ...


missing Dolphins v Bills and Panthers v Falcons

Just copy and paste my post and delete the loser. I can paste it right in. It's a lot easier for me.

----------


## oyarde

rams.

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 8
*
*Anti G*
*GSA*
*sam1952*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

*Cardinals*
Packers
*Cardinals*
*Cardinals*
*Cardinals*

Packers

Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills



Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Lions



Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams



Steelers
Browns
Browns
Steelers
Browns



49ers
Bears
49ers
49ers
Bears



Titans
Titans
Titans
Colts
Titans



Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals



Falcons
Falcons
Falcons
Falcons
Falcons



Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers



Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks



Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers



Broncos
Broncos
Broncos
Broncos
Washington



Cowboys
Cowboys
Vikings
Vikings
Cowboys



Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

How many people picked the packers?

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

I want the chargers and seahawks. Please change. Thanks.

----------


## tebowlives

> I want the chargers and seahawks. Please change. Thanks.


done

----------


## tebowlives

@oyarde  I couldn't get my Amazon order of Kleenex for you to dry your eyes after the Vikings get crushed by Dallas tonite. It seems that they didn't have an exact address for Loserville.

TY Hilton is playing for the Colts.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings move to 3 point favorites this morning in Vegas .

----------


## oyarde

Colts out early leading 7 - 0 on opening drive.

----------


## phill4paul

Panthers fumble on first down at kick-off. Atlanta makes FG. Atlanta 3/0 Panthers. Panthers just came back with a hella drive although Refs. ruled against T.D. Rhule challenged. Looks good to me, but Refs. ruled against. Didn't possess, though clear he did. Refs. are blind, lol. Panthers make FG. 3/3.

----------


## oyarde

Colts 14 little giants 0 7:44 to play in first

----------


## oyarde

Philly in lion red zone , Bills up 3 -0 with the ball , Rams lead 7 - 0

----------


## oyarde

Colts look to start taking control of division today with a win they will be one back in the win column. Still expecting Colts to take the division.

----------


## oyarde

I think all I need to prevail is Colts , Eagles , Steelers and Vikings wins

----------


## oyarde

TY Hilton with first catch on third Colts drive moving them into little giant territory.

----------


## oyarde

Doh , turned it over on downs at the 40 after incompletions on 3rd and 3 and 4th and 3 . Just run it twice.

----------


## oyarde

Steelers in the red zone

----------


## oyarde

Philly at detroit 42 leading 7 - 0

----------


## phill4paul

Falcons T.D. at beginning of second quarter. Falcons 10/3 Panthers.

----------


## oyarde

Philly leading 10 - 0 with the ball , less than 3 min to half

----------


## phill4paul

Panthers with a FG. Falcons 10/6 Panthers.

----------


## oyarde

Philly in the red zone . A win today puts them just two games back of dallas - ft worth.

----------


## oyarde

Philly up 17 - 0 , steelers in the red zone.

----------


## phill4paul

Falcons 10/9 Panthers at the half.

----------


## oyarde

Colts and Eagles leading at Half , Steelers tied.

----------


## sam1952

Boswell questionable for Steelers..

----------


## oyarde

Philly up 24 - 0

----------


## phill4paul

Panthers with a FG in the third. Panthers 12/10 Falcons.

----------


## oyarde

Steelers trail by 1 with 18 1/2 to play. 9 ers trail by 1 with 19 to play , also missed XP.

----------


## oyarde

Philly 38  detroit 0 . Eagles look poised to challenge Ft Worth for the division title.

----------


## oyarde

Steelers ball , down 1 with 16 min to play.

----------


## oyarde

9ers in red zone , Colts and Eagles  lead , Steelers at mid field trailing by 1

----------


## oyarde

Rams lead 38 - 0 , Bengals lead 24 - 17 , Bills lead 10 - 3 ,

----------


## oyarde

Steel,ers lead 15 - 10, Eagles lead 41 - 0 ,  Colts lead 24 - 21.

----------


## phill4paul

Good drive in the 4th by Panthers. Panthers 19/10 Falcons.  Panthers are having a good ground game with the addition of Ameer Abdullah from the Vikings.  Darnold took a hit on a run and is headed to the tunnel.

----------


## phill4paul

Panthers QB Darnold out with concussion. This will come down to Panthers defense. 2 min.

   ETA: Panthers Gilmore gets an interception. This should be the Panthers game snapping a 4 game losing streak.

----------


## phill4paul

Falcons complete FG. Panthers 19/13 Falcons. 21 secs in game.

  Panthers hold 19/13 over Falcons.

----------


## oyarde

Looks as though with a Panthers win the Great Oyarde may only start out 6 - 3 or 7 - 2. Colts look like could be going to OT.

----------


## oyarde

Steelers and Eagles win, 9ers and Bills win as well as Panthers, Rams win , not sure what the bengals are doing $#@!ing around .

----------


## oyarde

> Good drive in the 4th by Panthers. Panthers 19/10 Falcons.  Panthers are having a good ground game with the addition of Ameer Abdullah from the Vikings.  Darnold took a hit on a run and is headed to the tunnel.


I like how fast Abdullah is at hitting a hole.

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 8

*Anti G gets the win.

*Anti G*
*GSA*
*sam1952*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

*Cardinals*
Packers
*Cardinals*
*Cardinals*
*Cardinals*

Packers

Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills

Bills

Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
*Lions*

Eagles

Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams

Rams

Steelers
*Browns*
*Browns*
Steelers
*Browns*

Steelers

49ers
*Bears*
49ers
49ers
*Bears*

49ers

Titans
Titans
Titans
*Colts*
Titans

Titans

*Bengals*
*Bengals*
*Bengals*
*Bengals*
*Bengals*

Jets

*Falcons*
*Falcons*
*Falcons*
*Falcons*
*Falcons*

Panthers

*Chargers*
*Chargers*
*Chargers*
*Chargers*
*Chargers*

Patriots

Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks

Seahawks

*Buccaneers*
*Buccaneers*
*Buccaneers*
*Buccaneers*
*Buccaneers*

Saints

Broncos
Broncos
Broncos
Broncos
*Washington*

Broncos

Cowboys
Cowboys
*Vikings*
*Vikings*
Cowboys

Cowboys

9
8
7
7
5

14

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

----------


## phill4paul

> I like how fast Abdullah is at hitting a hole.


   He played well today. Definitely a good addition. Chubba-cabra had a good game. McCaffrey should be back next week. I'd say they have running backs covered, lol. On the other hand Darnold might be out. He took a damn hard hit. Next weeks game against the Patriots is kinda in the air depending on Darnolds condition.

----------


## oyarde

If the Vikings win at home , the Great Oyarde wins .

----------


## oyarde

Geno Smith starts 14 of 14 against the Jags , Seachickens up 14 - 0

----------


## oyarde

Spread has moved to Vikings by four with 66 percent of the bets in on Vikings to cover . Over is 50 , with 67 percent of bets in taking Over . I did not take the over or under .

----------


## tebowlives

> Spread has moved to Vikings by four with 66 percent of the bets in on Vikings to cover . Over is 50 , with 67 percent of bets in taking Over . I did not take the over or under .


The smart move is to sit Dak. Take a loss but have him healthy the rest of the way. The division is bad but so is the backup QB, Cooper. He needs to be limited to this game.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings lead the NFL in sacks .

----------


## oyarde

Spread still moving , Vikings five point favorites now .

----------


## tebowlives

By the sounds off it, Rush will start tonite. They need to run the ball 40 times.

----------


## oyarde

Thielen looks 100 percent for the first time since season  before last.

----------


## tebowlives

Diggs wanted out of Minnesota (I don't blame him) Jefferson just stepped right in.

Hanging tough. The missed FG was bad. Can't blow scoring opportunities. DBs hanging back, not giving up the big play. Waiting for the QB to mess up or a sack. We'll see if the Minnesota defense adjusts.

Another stop. Low scoring favors Dallas.

Rush keeps throwing down the middle, he's gonna get picked again. *edit - or maybe a TD*

3rd down play, right before the end of the half. Dunno why Rush tried to line it in there. Only do that on a back shoulder, otherwise loft it to the outside.

Cowboys get the 2nd half kickoff. Hopefully their tackle, Tyron Smith will be back. The backup Nsekhe isn't half bad though.

Tied after 3. No matter what happens, I still loathe anything Minnesota.

Minnesota and the Refs 16 Dallas 13 3 minutes left shame the Vikings have to resort to home cooking

Cowboy defense won that game. Never would have thought I'd say that a year ago.

----------


## tebowlives

OPEN TO ALL COMERS. (I doubt you can hang.)All non Sunday picks have to be in before that game kicks off. Sunday/Monday picks have to be in before the first game kicks off on Sunday.  Thursdays game needs to be by Thursdays kickoff the rest by Sundays kickoff, noon central.

The rankings remained unchanged but it has gotten tighter than George Halas' wallet.


*Week 9* 
Jets    @    Colts
Falcons    @    Saints
Patriots    @    Panthers
Browns    @    Bengals
Texans    @    Dolphins
Vikings    @    Ravens
Raiders    @    Giants
Bills    @    Jaguars
Broncos    @    Cowboys
Chargers    @    Eagles
Cardinals    @    49ers
Packers    @    Chiefs
Titans    @    Rams
Bears    @    Steelers

*Rk*
*Name*
*Wins*

1
tebowlives
3

1
GSA
3

3
oyarde
2

4
sam1952
2

5
Anti G
2







*High Score*



tebowlives
14/15


Season 1
Week 8






*Champions*



2020
Anti G


2019
juleswin

----------


## Anti Globalist

NFL Week 9 Picks:

Indianapolis>New York Jets
New Orleans>Atlanta
Dallas>Denver
Carolina<New England
Baltimore>Minnesota
Cincinnati>Cleveland
Jacksonville<Buffalo
Miami>Houston
New York Giants<Oakland
Philadelphia<Los Angeles Chargers
Kansas City>Green Bay
San Francisco<Arizona
Los Angeles Rams>Tennessee
Pittsburgh>Chicago

----------


## oyarde

Colts , Saints , Broncos , Pats , Vikings , Bengals , Bills Dolphins , Raiders , Chargers , Packers , Cards , Rams , Steelers

----------


## tebowlives

> Colts , Saints , Broncos , Pats , Vikings , Bengals , Bills Dolphins , Raiders , Chargers , Packers , Cards , Rams , Steelers





> NFL Week 9 Picks:
> 
> Indianapolis>New York Jets
> New Orleans>Atlanta
> Dallas>Denver
> Carolina<New England
> Baltimore>Minnesota
> Cincinnati>Cleveland
> Jacksonville<Buffalo
> ...



Will you 2 jack wagons at least try to use the order I have listed and just leave the winner so I can copy and paste?

Colts
Saints
Patriots
Bengals
Dolphins
Ravens
Raiders
Bills
Cowboys
Chargers
49ers
Chiefs
Rams
Steelers

----------


## sam1952

Colts
Saints
Patriots
Bengals
Dolphins
Ravens
Raiders
Bills
Cowboys
Chargers
Cardinals 
Chiefs
Rams
Steelers

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

Colts
Saints
Patriots
Bengals
Dolphins
Ravens
Raiders 
Bills 
Cowboys
Chargers 
Cardinals
Packers 
Titans 
Steelers

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 9*

Packers v Chiefs is the where the brain trust disagrees this week. Anti G and sam1952 have the same picks. Why don't you two get a room so you can spoon?

*Anti G*
*GSA*
*sam1952*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts

Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints

Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots

Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals

Dolphins
Dolphins
Dolphins
Dolphins
Dolphins

Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Vikings
Ravens

Raiders
Raiders
Raiders
Raiders
Raiders

Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills

Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys
Broncos
Cowboys

Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers

Cardinals
Cardinals
Cardinals
Cardinals
49ers

Chiefs
Packers
Chiefs
Packers
Chiefs

Rams
Titans
Rams
Rams
Rams

Steelers
Steelers
Steelers
Steelers
Steelers

----------


## tebowlives

Whites' in at QB. Jets going with the hot hand.

----------


## oyarde

> Whites' in at QB. Jets going with the hot hand.


Last times I heard Jets , QB , Hot hand all in a sentence had to at least be Richard Todd ( 1981) or  Namath .

----------


## oyarde

Todd was 16 - 8 -1 as a starter in 1981 and '82. Other than that he was 32 - 51.

----------


## oyarde

Colts punt once going into 4th  leading 42-16. Wentz finishes  with 134.3 QB rating .

----------


## tebowlives

> Last times I heard Jets , QB , Hot hand all in a sentence had to at least be Richard Todd ( 1981) or  Namath .


Pennington was pretty good. He was injury prone.

----------


## tebowlives

btw for all those concerned citizens who contacted me and sent well wishes for Daks recovery, your prayers have been answered. Dak is back.

----------


## phill4paul

Patriots vs. Panthers. End of first quarter. Scoreless game.

----------


## phill4paul

Nice Patriots drive in the second quarter takes them into the lead. Patriots 7/0 Panthers.

----------


## phill4paul

Panthers cannot get a passing game going. Field goals keeping them alive. Patriots 7/6 Panthers.

----------


## phill4paul

Another Patriots drive yields another TD. Patriots 14/6 Panthers. Headed in to half with :24.

----------


## phill4paul

Panthers finally start a passing game and start getting yardage on a nice drive only to have an interception and an TD for Patriots. 21/6 Panthers.

  Put a fork in it.

----------


## phill4paul

Patriot FG delivers a commanding lead. Patriots 24/6 Panthers.

----------


## phill4paul

Patriots 24/6 Panthers Final. 

  Panthers are going to have to get a passing game or they are toast. They've got a great running game but without at least the threat of a downfield game teams like the Patriots are gonna shut them down and even McCaffrey and Chubbacabra and new addition Abdullah aren't going to carry a game. 
  As things are I think they are done for the season. Hopefully the rest of the season Darnold can work on his passing game. And Moore, Anderson and Marshall can step up to the challenge. Just having a ground game will only get you so far and you can't put all your eggs in one basket.

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 9

*Anti G, sam1952, and GSA get wins.

*Anti G*
*GSA*
*sam1952*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts

Colts

*Saints*
*Saints*
*Saints*
*Saints*
*Saints*

Falcons

Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots

Patriots

Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals

Bengals

Dolphins
Dolphins
Dolphins
Dolphins
Dolphins

Dolphins

Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
*Vikings*
Ravens

Ravens

*Raiders*
*Raiders*
*Raiders*
*Raiders*
*Raiders*

Giants

*Bills*
*Bills*
*Bills*
*Bills*
*Bills*

Jaguars

*Cowboys*
*Cowboys*
*Cowboys*
Broncos
*Cowboys*

Broncos

Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers

Chargers

Cardinals
Cardinals
Cardinals
Cardinals
*49ers*

Cardinals

Chiefs
*Packers*
Chiefs
*Packers*
Chiefs

Chiefs

*Rams*
Titans
*Rams*
*Rams*
*Rams*

Titans

Steelers
Steelers
Steelers
Steelers
Steelers

Steelers

9
9
9
8
8

14




*Rk*
*Name*
*Wins*

1
GSA
4

2
tebowlives
3

3
sam1952
3

4
Anti G
3

5
oyarde
2






*Champions*



2020
Anti G


2019
juleswin






*High Score*



tebowlives
14/15


Season 1
Week 8

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 10
*OPEN TO ALL COMERS. (I doubt you can hang.)All non Sunday picks have to be in before that game kicks off. Sunday/Monday picks have to be in before the first game kicks off on Sunday.  Thursdays game needs to be by Thursdays kickoff the rest by Sundays kickoff, noon central 

Please copy the following games and leave your choice to win.

Ravens	@	Dolphins
Browns	@	Patriots
Bills	@	Jets
Saints	@	Titans
Jaguars	@	Colts
Falcons	@	Cowboys
Lions	@	Steelers
Buccaneers	@	Washington
Vikings	@	Chargers
Panthers	@	Cardinals
Seahawks	@	Packers
Eagles	@	Broncos
Chiefs	@	Raiders
Rams	@	49ers


*Rk*
*Name*
*Wins*

1
GSA
4

2
tebowlives
3

3
sam1952
3

4
Anti G
3

5
oyarde
2






*Champions*



2020
Anti G


2019
juleswin






*High Score*



tebowlives
14/15


Season 1
Week 8

----------


## Anti Globalist

NFL Week 10 Picks:

Miami<Baltimore
New York Jets>Buffalo
Washington<Tampa Bay
Dallas>Atlanta
Tennessee>New Orleans
Indianapolis>Jacksonville
Pittsburgh>Detroit
New England>Cleveland
Los Angeles Chargers>Minnesota
Arizona>Carolina
Denver>Philadelphia
Green Bay>Seattle
Oakland<Kansas City
San Francisco<Los Angeles Rams

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

Ravens 
Patriots
Bills 
Titans
Colts
Falcons 
Steelers
Buccaneers 
Chargers
Cardinals
Packers
Broncos
Chiefs 
Rams

----------


## sam1952

Ravens
Patriots
Bills
Titians
Colts
Cowboys
Steelers
Buccaneers
Chargers
Cardinals
Packers
Broncos
Chiefs
Rams

----------


## oyarde

ravens , browns , Bills , Titans , Colts , Steelers , bucs , Vikings , Cards , packers , broncos , raiders , 9ers, falcons

----------


## tebowlives

Ravens
Patriots
Bills
Titans
Colts
Cowboys
Steelers
Buccaneers
Chargers
Cardinals
Packers
Broncos
Raiders
Rams

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 10

**Anti G*
*GSA*
*sam1952*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

*Ravens*
*Ravens*
*Ravens*
*Ravens*
*Ravens*

Dolphins

Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Browns
Browns



Jets
Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills



Titans
Titans
Titans
Titans
Titans



Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts



Cowboys
Falcons
Cowboys
Falcons
Cowboys



Steelers
Steelers
Steelers
Steelers
Steelers



Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers



Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Vikings
Chargers



Cardinals
Cardinals
Cardinals
Cardinals
Cardinals



Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers



Broncos
Broncos
Broncos
Broncos
Broncos



Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Raiders
Raiders



Rams
Rams
Rams
49ers
Rams






 Three Lone Wolf games. Raiders-Chiefs, Browns-Patriots and Cowboys-Falcons are the contested picks

----------


## tebowlives

Thinking about going with the Saints. Julio is out again.

----------


## sam1952

Roethlisberger out for the Steelers. Covid protocol.

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 10
* sam1952  takes the win by himself.

*Anti G*
*GSA*
*sam1952*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

*Ravens*
*Ravens*
*Ravens*
*Ravens*
*Ravens*

Dolphins

Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
*Browns*
*Browns*

Patriots

*Jets*
Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills

Bills

Titans
Titans
Titans
Titans
Titans

Titans

Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts

Colts

Cowboys
*Falcons*
Cowboys
*Falcons*
Cowboys

Cowboys

*Steelers*
*Steelers*
*Steelers*
*Steelers*
*Steelers*

tie

*Buccaneers*
*Buccaneers*
*Buccaneers*
*Buccaneers*
*Buccaneers*

Washington

*Chargers*
*Chargers*
*Chargers*
Vikings
*Chargers*

Vikings

*Cardinals*
*Cardinals*
*Cardinals*
*Cardinals*
*Cardinals*

Panthers

Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers

Packers

*Broncos*
*Broncos*
*Broncos*
*Broncos*
*Broncos*

Eagles

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
*Raiders*
*Raiders*

Chiefs

6
6
7
5
5

13

Rams
Rams
Rams
49ers
Rams





*Rk*
*Name*
*Wins*

1
GSA
4

2
sam1952
4

3
tebowlives
3

4
Anti G
3

5
oyarde
2






*Champions*



2020
Anti G


2019
juleswin






*High Score*



tebowlives
14/15


Season 1
Week 8

----------


## phill4paul

Cams ba---aaaack. And McCaffrey is looking good. At half it is Panthers 23/0 Cardinals.

----------


## phill4paul

Panthers 34/10 Cardinals. Cam's back. That alone, along with a T.D. by running the ball into the end zone on his very first play, fired the team up this evening. Rhule didn't play him much but he's just getting back to the Carolina game and Walker needs more time in to hone his skill. I expect Walker to start next game and continue to get a majority of plays. We will see how it goes. There was a reason why Cam was let go. Let's see if he can step up. But, if the Offence and D can keep playing like they did tonight it bodes well.

----------


## tebowlives

> Panthers 34/10 Cardinals. Cam's back. That alone, along with a T.D. by running the ball into the end zone on his very first play, fired the team up this evening. Rhule didn't play him much but he's just getting back to the Carolina game and Walker needs more time in to hone his skill. I expect Walker to start next game and continue to get a majority of plays. We will see how it goes. There was a reason why Cam was let go. Let's see if he can step up. But, if the Offence and D can keep playing like they did tonight it bodes well.


Panthers are playing well now. Their defense is tough. McCaffrey and DJ Moore are their only decent offensive weapons.

----------


## oyarde

> *Week 10
> 
> *If the Vikings, 49ers, and Raiders win, oyarde wins by himself. Otherwise he's out. Anti G and GSA have the same remaining picks as sam1952 and they are 1 back so they are out. If the Raiders win and either the Vikings or the 49ers loose then tebowlives ties sam1952 and they both get wins. Otherwise sam1952 takes the win by himself.
> 
> *Anti G*
> *GSA*
> *sam1952*
> *oyarde*
> *tebowlives*
> ...


Chargers have no chance . That was  my lock for the week like Denver was last week.

----------


## tebowlives

> Chargers have no chance . That was  my lock for the week like Denver was last week.


You can't post after the game is over and act like you are a prognosticator.

----------


## phill4paul

> Panthers are playing well now. Their defense is tough. McCaffrey and DJ Moore are their only decent offensive weapons.


  I agree. Defense looked really good tonight. And I pretty much agree about offense. I don't know what was up with Moore and Anderson over the last 5 games. They just couldn't catch a damn ball if they covered themselves with fly-trap tape. Anderson especially needs to step up. But, he looked good tonight. McCaffrey is of course a great player. One of the best RB's out there. Chubba Hubbard isn't a bad RB either. He can turn a good play. 
  My predictions were pretty good that with McCaffrey out the Panthers would lose. And they did. Now he's back. Darnold is out but with the re-addition of Cam the Panthers have a deep Q.B. lineup. We'll see how it goes, but bringing Cam back may be a very good move.

----------


## acptulsa

The Chiefs are playing volleyball.  Two spikes in a row.

----------


## tebowlives

OPEN TO ALL COMERS. (I doubt you can hang.)All non Sunday picks have to be in before that game kicks off. Sunday/Monday picks have to be in before the first game kicks off on Sunday.  Thursdays game needs to be by Thursdays kickoff the rest by Sundays kickoff, noon central 
Please copy the following games and leave your choice to win.

*Week 11*
Patriots    @    Falcons
Washington    @    Panthers
Colts    @    Bills
Packers    @    Vikings
Lions    @    Browns
Texans    @    Titans
49ers    @    Jaguars
Saints    @    Eagles
Dolphins    @    Jets
Ravens    @    Bears
Bengals    @    Raiders
Cowboys    @    Chiefs
Cardinals    @    Seahawks
Steelers    @    Chargers
Giants    @    Buccaneers

*Rk*
*Name*
*Wins*

1
GSA
4

2
sam1952
4

3
tebowlives
3

4
Anti G
3

5
oyarde
2






*Champions*



2020
Anti G


2019
juleswin






*High Score*



tebowlives
14/15


Season 1
Week 8

----------


## sam1952

Patriots
Panthers 
Bills
Packers
Browns
Titans
49ers
Eagles
Dolphins
Raider
Ravens 
Chiefs
Cardinals 
Steelers
Buccaneers

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

Patriots 
Panthers
Bills
Packers 
Lions 
Titans
49ers 
Saints 
Dolphins 
Ravens 
Bengals 
Chiefs
Cardinals 
Steelers 
Buccaneers

----------


## Anti Globalist

NFL Week 11 picks:

Atlanta<New England
Philadelphia<New Orleans
New York Jets<Miami
Carolina>Washington
Buffalo>Indianapolis
Cleveland>Detroit 
Jacksonville<San Francisco
Tennessee>Houston
Minnesota<Green Bay
Chicago<Baltimore
Oakland>Cincinnati
Seattle<Arizona
Kansas City>Dallas
Los Angeles>Pittsburgh
Tampa Bay>New York Giants

----------


## sam1952

For some reason I cant post videos anymore. It wont let me copy and paste the link. So this is a Pittsburgh Dad video that is funny if anyone has an interest in watching;

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=05IyBB56rkk

----------


## phill4paul

> For some reason I can’t post videos anymore. It won’t let me copy and paste the link. So this is a Pittsburgh Dad video that is funny if anyone has an interest in watching;
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=05IyBB56rkk

----------


## oyarde

Pats , Redskins , Colts , Vikings , Browns , Titans , 9ers , Eagles ,  Phins , Ravens , Chiefs , Chargers , Bucs

----------


## sam1952

Thanks phill4paul!

----------


## oyarde

i am currently undecided on bengals raiders

----------


## tebowlives

Patriots
Panthers
Bills
Packers
Browns
Titans
49ers
Saints
Dolphins
Ravens
Raiders
Cowboys
Seahawks
Chargers
Buccaneers

----------


## tebowlives

> i am currently undecided on bengals raiders


Cardinals - Seahawks

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 11

**Anti G*
*GSA*
*sam1952*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots

Patriots

Panthers
Panthers
Panthers
Washington
Panthers



Bills
Bills
Bills
Colts
Bills



Packers
Packers
Packers
Vikings
Packers



Browns
Browns
Browns
Browns
Browns



Titans
Titans
Titans
Titans
Titans



49ers
49ers
49ers
49ers
49ers



Saints
Saints
Eagles
Eagles
Saints



Dolphins
Dolphins
Dolphins
Dolphins
Dolphins



Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens



Raiders
Bengals
Raiders

Raiders



Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Cowboys



Cardinals
Cardinals
Cardinals
Cardinals
Seahawks



Chargers
Steelers
Steelers
Chargers
Chargers



Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers

----------


## phill4paul

I see most are going with the Panthers now that McCaffrey is back and Cam is Ba---aaack. Probably a good choice.

----------


## oyarde

> Cardinals - Seahawks


cards

----------


## tebowlives

> I see most are going with the Panthers now that McCaffrey is back and Cam is Ba---aaack. Probably a good choice.


Redskins defense has jelled the last 3 games, giving up 300 yards or less to Green Bay, Denver and Tampa Bay. Chase Young going out is big although he's had an off year. Injuries slowed down his pass rush.

----------


## phill4paul

> Redskins defense has jelled the last 3 games, giving up 300 yards or less to Green Bay, Denver and Tampa Bay. Chase Young going out is big although he's had an off year. Injuries slowed down his pass rush.


  We'll see. Panthers morale is up. Not sure it can last for long but as it can it makes a difference. I don't know much about the whole league. I only do Panthers because of a young nephew that is a fan. I predict a Panthers win. we will see.

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

I didn't mean to pick Lions. Please switch to Browns.

----------


## oyarde

> I didn't mean to pick Lions. Please switch to Browns.


Its a toss up unless mayfield doesnt play , then browns.

----------


## oyarde

> We'll see. Panthers morale is up. Not sure it can last for long but as it can it makes a difference. I don't know much about the whole league. I only do Panthers because of a young nephew that is a fan. I predict a Panthers win. we will see.


Should be a good game .

----------


## tebowlives

> I didn't mean to pick Lions. Please switch to Browns.


Done

----------


## tebowlives

> We'll see. Panthers morale is up. Not sure it can last for long but as it can it makes a difference. I don't know much about the whole league. I only do Panthers because of a young nephew that is a fan. I predict a Panthers win. we will see.


Washington has 1 legitimate wide receiver/TE in McLaurin. The TE Seals, who has been starting because of injuries and has come on some what, may be out. Washington may have the best receiving RBs in Gibson and McKissic

For Carolina DJ Moore is the one wide receiver/TE on the team that is any good. As you said, their success revolves around McCaffrey.

With both starting DEs out I have no idea as to the speed of the backups so containing Newtons running is an unknown for me in this game. I was thinking about picking Washington over them but once I saw oyarde picked Washington, I knew to stay with Carolina.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Lol I just realized that I accidentally picked the Jets in their game against the Bills.

----------


## tebowlives

Falcons down by 10, 3rd and 1 and Ryan eats the ball on a sack when he had plenty of time to unload it. The make the FG but are called for a penalty and the re kick is no good.

The Pats are tuff.

----------


## phill4paul

I'm gonna pick Panthers over the Redski... Washington Whatevar. 

  He's giving away 50 free tickets for new fans.




> "To the people who have rarely been to a game, or have never been to a game, this Sunday is important for us," Newton said. "We need to reclaim Bank of America Stadium."
> 
>   "Something that will give us an added push to win a football game on Sunday," Newton said. "We need to bring the pride back to Carolina."


 https://www.wcnc.com/article/sports/...%20Stadium.%22

----------


## tebowlives

Amari Cooper out for Dallas this week and maybe Thursday

----------


## tebowlives

Here is the NFC playoff picture entering week 11. If you don't see your team, you don't matter.

Tm
W
L
T
Position
Reason

Green Bay Packers (1)
8
2
0
North Champion
head-to-head record

Arizona Cardinals (2)
8
2
0
West Champion


Dallas Cowboys (3)
7
2
0
East Champion


Tampa Bay Buccaneers (4)
6
3
0
South Champion


Los Angeles Rams (5)
7
3
0
Wild Card #1


New Orleans Saints (6)
5
4
0
Wild Card #2


Carolina Panthers (7)
5
5
0
Wild Card #3

----------


## phill4paul

Panthers off to an early lead at kick-off. Offence looking good as long as Cam, McCaffrey and Moore can remain healthy they are formidable. Let's see how their defense stacks up.

----------


## phill4paul

Cam proves he brings the additional threat by running it in for a TD. Panthers 14/7 Washington in the second.

----------


## phill4paul

Washington comes back with a good drive. Tie game going into the half. Carolina Panthers 14/14 Washington Whatevars.

----------


## phill4paul

Carolina D not stepping up today. Washington drives to score in the third Washington 21/14 Panthers.

----------


## phill4paul

Panthers have an excellent drive. Two 1st downs from Cam running. T.D. pass to McCaffrey. Panthers 21/21 Washington

----------


## phill4paul

Washington 27/21 Panthers after two F.G.s.

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 11

*It's all over. no one can catch oyarde with the remaining games left. The closest is 3 back with 2 picks different. The rankings remain unchanged but the race to be part of the final 4 is tightening.


*Anti G*
*GSA*
*sam1952*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots

Patriots

*Panthers*
*Panthers*
*Panthers*
Washington
*Panthers*

Washington

*Bills*
*Bills*
*Bills*
Colts
*Bills*

Colts

*Packers*
*Packers*
*Packers*
Vikings
*Packers*

Vikings

Browns
Browns
Browns
Browns
Browns

Browns

*Titans*
*Titans*
*Titans*
*Titans*
*Titans*

Texans

49ers
49ers
49ers
49ers
49ers

49ers

*Saints*
*Saints*
Eagles
Eagles
*Saints*

Eagles

Dolphins
Dolphins
Dolphins
Dolphins
Dolphins

Dolphins

Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens

Ravens

*Raiders*
Bengals
*Raiders*
*---*
*Raiders*

Bengals

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
*Cowboys*

Chiefs

Cardinals
Cardinals
Cardinals
Cardinals
*Seahawks*

Cardinals

Chargers
*Steelers*
*Steelers*
Chargers
Chargers

Chargers

8
8
8
12
6

14

Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers






*Rk*
*Name*
*Wins*

1
GSA
4

2
sam1952
4

3
tebowlives
3

4
Anti G
3

5
oyarde
3






*Champions*



2020
Anti G


2019
juleswin






*High Score*



tebowlives
14/15


Season 1
Week 8

----------


## oyarde

> *Week 11
> 
> *It's all over. no one can catch oyarde with the remaining games left. The closest is 3 back with 2 picks different. The rankings remain unchanged but the race to be part of the final 4 is tightening.
> 
> 
> *Anti G*
> *GSA*
> *sam1952*
> *oyarde*
> ...


The Great Oyarde was fast out of the gate like the Vikings ( who are 7 - 4 - 1 against packers since 2016 and won at lambeau last season and will again ).

----------


## Anti Globalist

What the $#@! is up with all these upset games the past couple weeks?

----------


## acptulsa

So far so good!

----------


## oyarde

> What the $#@! is up with all these upset games the past couple weeks?


I see the Titans as the only big upset .  Vikings are better than Packers , Packer avg 22 points a game with Rogers. Not good enough . Saints , Bengals and Bills not playing well for a few weeks now . Colts better than Bills. Redskins are better than they look. Bengals - Raiders a complete toss up as both teams didnt show up last week. Some of these other games the same , tossups , like Redskins - Panthers. I just like the washington defense better than a team playing a QB they brought in two weeks ago , even if he is better than what they had .

----------


## oyarde

Looks like the Great Oyarde will go 13 - 2 this week . Looking better .

----------


## acptulsa

Dallas teams: The original is the best.

Time to bring back the AFL.

----------


## acptulsa

Do I want the team with the second best record in the AFC West to lose, or do I want Rapistburger to lose?

Meh.  This is fine.

----------


## tebowlives

> Looks like the Great Oyarde will go 13 - 2 this week . Looking better .


The record is safe. 14-1. The champagne glasses will be raised once again as the record still stands. Like a stone wall.

----------


## oyarde

> The record is safe. 14-1. The champagne glasses will be raised once again as the record still stands. Like a stone wall.


I blame the chicken $#@! titans for this of course

----------


## oyarde

> Here is the NFC playoff picture entering week 11. If you don't see your team, you don't matter.
> 
> Tm
> W
> L
> T
> Position
> Reason
> 
> ...


Vikings move into 6 seed today .. Coming game with 9 ers will be important . Packers can forget about head to head with the .333 winning pct against Vikes since 2016 ( 4 - 7 - 1 )

----------


## Anti Globalist

NFL Week 12 picks:

Detroit<Chicago
Dallas>Oakland
New Orleans<Buffalo
Indianapolis<Tampa Bay
Houston>New York Jets
New York Giants<Philadelphia
Miami<Carolina
New England<Tennessee
Cincinnati>Pittsburgh
Jacksonville<Atlanta
Denver<Los Angeles Chargers
Green Bay>Los Angeles Rams
San Francisco>Minnesota
Baltimore>Cleveland
Washington<Seattle

----------


## tebowlives

OPEN TO ALL COMERS. (I doubt you can hang.)All non Sunday picks have to be in before that game kicks off. Sunday/Monday picks have to be in before the first game kicks off on Sunday.  Thursdays games needs to be by Thursdays kickoff the rest by Sundays kickoff, noon central 
Please copy the following games and leave your choice to win.

*Week 12*
Bears    @    Lions
Raiders    @    Cowboys
Bills    @    Saints
Jets    @    Texans
Falcons    @    Jaguars
Buccaneers    @    Colts
Panthers    @    Dolphins
Titans    @    Patriots
Steelers    @    Bengals
Eagles    @    Giants
Chargers    @    Broncos
Vikings    @    49ers
Rams    @    Packers
Browns    @    Ravens
Seahawks    @    Washington

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 12
*Bears
Cowboys
Saints
Texans
Falcons
Buccaneers
Panthers
Patriots
Bengals
Eagles
Chargers
49ers
Packers
Ravens
Washington

----------


## tebowlives

> Dallas teams: The original is the best.
> 
> Time to bring back the AFL.


The Preston Rd trophy is safe

https://www.espn.com/blog/kansas-cit...st-the-cowboys

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

Bears 
Cowboys
Saints
Texans
Falcons 
Buccaneers 
Panthers
Patriots
Bengals
Eagles 
Chargers 
49ers
Packers
Ravens
Seahawks

----------


## oyarde

Bears , Saints , Texans , Jags , Colts , Phins , Pats , Bengals , Eagles , Chargers , Vikings , Packers , Ravens , Redskins

----------


## tebowlives

> Bears , Saints , Texans , Jags , Colts , Phins , Pats , Bengals , Eagles , Chargers , Vikings , Packers , Ravens , Redskins


Cowboys v Raiders?

----------


## tebowlives

@sam1952 picks

----------


## acptulsa

> The Preston Rd trophy is safe


Yeah, because Jerry Jones is a... Jerry Jones.

The Hunts ought to make their own.  Yeah, with inflation it'll cost ten times as much to make.  But they can afford the $40.

----------


## sam1952

Bears
Cowboys
Bills
Texans
Falcons
Colts
Dolphins
Patriots
Steelers
Eagles
Chargers
49ers
Packer
Ravens
Washington

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 12

*sam1952 and tebowlives get wins

*Anti G*
*GSA*
*sam1952*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Bears
Bears
Bears
Bears
Bears

Bears

*Cowboys*
*Cowboys*
*Cowboys*

*Cowboys*

Raiders

Bills
*Saints*
Bills
*Saints*
*Saints*

Bills

*Texans*
*Texans*
*Texans*
*Texans*
*Texans*

Jets

Falcons
Falcons
Falcons
*Jaguars*
Falcons

Falcons

Buccaneers
Buccaneers
*Colts*
*Colts*
Buccaneers

Buccaneers

*Panthers*
*Panthers*
Dolphins
Dolphins
*Panthers*

Dolphins

*Titans*
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots

Patriots

Bengals
Bengals
*Steelers*
Bengals
Bengals

Bengals

*Eagles*
*Eagles*
*Eagles*
*Eagles*
*Eagles*

Giants

*Chargers*
*Chargers*
*Chargers*
*Chargers*
*Chargers*

Broncos

49ers
49ers
49ers
*Vikings*
49ers

49ers

Packers
Packers
Packer
Packers
Packers

Packers

Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens

Ravens

*Seahawks*
*Seahawks*
Washington
Washington
Washington

Washington

8
8
9
7
9

15




*Rk*
*Name*
*Wins*

1
sam1952
5

2
GSA
4

3
tebowlives
4

4
Anti G
3

5
oyarde
3






*Champions*



2020
Anti G


2019
juleswin






*High Score*



tebowlives
14/15


Season 1
Week 8

----------


## oyarde

> Cowboys v Raiders?


It is a tough call but I'm leaning towards the Raiders .

----------


## tebowlives

> It is a tough call but I'm leaning towards the Raiders .


With their 2 best wrers out I'd lean that way too. But I'm a bit of a homer.

----------


## sam1952

Well Happy Thanksgiving to everyone.... sitting back enjoying Bills/Saints

----------


## oyarde

Happy Thanksgiving Sam.

----------


## Anti Globalist

> Well Happy Thanksgiving to everyone.... sitting back enjoying Bills/Saints


Happy Thanksgiving to you too.

----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## tebowlives

> Well Happy Thanksgiving to everyone.... sitting back enjoying Bills/Saints





> Happy Thanksgiving Sam.





> Happy Thanksgiving to you too.


Happy Thanksgiving

----------


## phill4paul

Panthers are done. Put a fork in them. McCaffrey is out for the season.

----------


## tebowlives

> Panthers are done. Put a fork in them. McCaffrey is out for the season.


Yep. Cam looked horrible too.

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 13* 
Cowboys    @    Saints
Cardinals    @    Bears
Broncos    @    Chiefs
Giants    @    Dolphins
Vikings    @    Lions
Colts    @    Texans
Buccaneers    @    Falcons
Eagles    @    Jets
Chargers    @    Bengals
Washington    @    Raiders
Jaguars    @    Rams
Ravens    @    Steelers
49ers    @    Seahawks
Patriots    @    Bills

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

Cowboys 
Cardinals 
Chiefs
Dolphins
Vikings 
Colts 
Buccaneers 
Jets
Bengals
Raiders
Rams
Ravens 
49ers 
Patriots

----------


## tebowlives

Cowboys
Cardinals
Chiefs
Dolphins
Vikings
Colts
Buccaneers
Eagles
Bengals
Raiders
Rams
Ravens
49ers
Patriots

----------


## sam1952

Cowboys
Cardinals 
Chiefs
Dolphins 
Vikings 
Colts
Buccaneers 
Eagles
Chargers
Raiders
Rams
Steelers
49ers
Bills

----------


## Anti Globalist

NFL Week 13 picks:

New Orleans>Dallas
Miami>New York Giants
Houston<Indianapolis
Detroit<Minnesota
New York Jets<Philadelphia
Chicago<Arizona
Cincinnati>Los Angeles Chargers
Atlanta<Tampa Bay
Los Angeles Rams>Jacksonville
Oakland>Washington
Pittsburgh<Baltimore
Seattle<San Francisco
Kansas City>Denver
Buffalo>New England

----------


## oyarde

Saints , Cards , Chiefs , Phins , Vikings , Colts , Bucs , Eagles , Bengals ,  Redskins , Rams , Ravens , 9ers , Pats

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 13

*I moved the Den v KC game to it's proper place on the list, into the sun nite spot.

sam1952 takes the win.

*Anti G*
*GSA*
*sam1952*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

*Saints*
Cowboys
Cowboys
*Saints*
Cowboys

Cowboys

Cardinals
Cardinals
Cardinals
Cardinals
Cardinals

Cardinals

Dolphins
Dolphins
Dolphins
Dolphins
Dolphins

Dolphins

*Vikings*
*Vikings*
*Vikings*
*Vikings*
*Vikings*

Lions

Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts

Colts

Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers

Buccaneers

Eagles
*Jets*
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles

Eagles

*Bengals*
*Bengals*
Chargers
*Bengals*
*Bengals*

Chargers

*Raiders*
*Raiders*
*Raiders*
Washington
*Raiders*

Washington

Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams

Rams

*Ravens*
*Ravens*
Steelers
*Ravens*
*Ravens*

Steelers

*49ers*
*49ers*
*49ers*
*49ers*
*49ers*

Seahawks

6
6
9
7
7

12

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs



Bills
Patriots
Bills
Patriots
Patriots






*Rk*
*Name*
*Wins*

1
sam1952
6

2
GSA
4

3
tebowlives
4

4
Anti G
3

5
oyarde
3






*Champions*



2020
Anti G


2019
juleswin






*High Score*



tebowlives
14/15


Season 1
Week 8

----------


## sam1952

Surprised the Ratbirds went for two... I guess they are far enough ahead in the division they went for the kill with Lamar (always a bad call, he always finds a way to lose a big game)...

----------


## tebowlives

> Surprised the Ratbirds went for two... I guess they are far enough ahead in the division they went for the kill with Lamar (always a bad call, he always finds a way to lose a big game)...


Not a touch passer and it showed on that play. Figured they'd do a read option

----------


## sam1952

> Not a touch passer and it showed on that play. Figured they'd do a read option



I think they should have went into overtime. They had th better offense, better defense and better kicker (marginally). Down side was Steelers had momentum and home field....

----------


## tebowlives

OPEN TO ALL COMERS. (I doubt you can hang.)All non Sunday picks have to be in before that game kicks off. Sunday/Monday picks have to be in before the first game kicks off on Sunday.  Thursdays game needs to be by Thursdays kickoff the rest by Sundays kickoff, noon central 
Please copy the following games and leave your choice to win.

*Week 14* 
Steelers	@	Vikings
Falcons	@	Panthers
Saints	@	Jets
Cowboys	@	Washington
Jaguars	@	Titans
Raiders	@	Chiefs
49ers	@	Bengals
Ravens	@	Browns
Seahawks	@	Texans
Giants	@	Chargers
Lions	@	Broncos
Bills	@	Buccaneers
Bears	@	Packers
Rams	@	Cardinals


*Rk*
*Name*
*Wins*

1
sam1952
6

2
GSA
4

3
tebowlives
4

4
Anti G
3

5
oyarde
3






*Champions*



2020
Anti G


2019
juleswin






*High Score*



tebowlives
14/15


Season 1
Week 8

----------


## Anti Globalist

NFL Week 14 picks:

Minnesota<Pittsburgh
Washington<Dallas
Tennessee>Jacksonville
Houston<Seattle
Kansas City>Oakland
New York Jets<New Orleans
Carolina<Atlanta
Cleveland<Baltimore
Los Angeles Chargers>New York Giants
Denver>Detroit
Cincinnati>San Francisco
Tampa Bay>Buffalo
Green Bay>Chicago
Arizona>Los Angeles Rams

----------


## sam1952

Steelers
Falcons
Saints
Cowboys
Titans
Chiefs
Bengals
Ravens
Seahawks
Chargers
Broncos
Buccaneers 
Packers
Cardinals

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

Vikings only because all my pics would be same as Sam otherwise.
Falcons 
Saints
Cowboys
Titans
Chiefs
Bengals
Ravens 
Seahawks 
Chargers
Broncos
Buccaneers
Packers
Cardinals

----------


## oyarde

Vikings , Panthers , Saints , redskins , Titans , Chiefs ,Bengals , Ravens , , Seachickens , Chargers , Broncos , Bucs , Packers , Cards .

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 14
*Similar picks. After Thursdays game some will change as that is the only different pick for some of us

*Anti G*
*GSA*
*sam1952*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

*Steelers*
Vikings
*Steelers*
Vikings
*Steelers*

Vikings

0
1
0
1
0

1

Falcons
Falcons
Falcons
Panthers
Falcons



Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints
Jets



Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys
Washington
Cowboys



Titans
Titans
Titans
Titans
Titans



Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs



Bengals
Bengals
49ers
Bengals
Bengals



Ravens
Ravens
Browns
Ravens
Browns



Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks



Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers



Broncos
Broncos
Broncos
Broncos
Broncos



Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers



Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers



Cardinals
Cardinals
Cardinals
Cardinals
Cardinals

----------


## sam1952

//

----------


## tebowlives

Jefferson showboats a 1 one hander and misses a TD. Long FG, wide left. No Thielen. Cook wont last the game. Steelers win.

The only good Viking receiver and the Steelers don't dbl or roll coverage his way. XP missed Kicker comes thru again

Huge holes to run thru. Vikings run game is killing the Steelers.

----------


## oyarde

> Jefferson showboats a 1 one hander and misses a TD. Long FG, wide left. No Thielen. Cook wont last the game. Steelers win.
> 
> The only good Viking receiver and the Steelers don't dbl or roll coverage his way. XP missed Kicker comes thru again
> 
> Huge holes to run thru. Vikings run game is killing the Steelers.


Your right , they should put Mattison in now that Cook has 179 yards and two TD's .

----------


## tebowlives

> Your right , they should put Mattison in now that Cook has 179 yards and two TD's .


29-0 I  was saying to pull him and save him for down the road. 29-20 now

36-28 No lead is safe cliche but much more relevant with the offenses nowadays

----------


## oyarde

> 29-0 I  was saying to pull him and save him for down the road. 29-20 now
> 
> 36-28 No lead is safe cliche but much more relevant with the offenses nowadays


Mattison has averaged over 100 a game when he fills in. Against that defense he'd easily be good fdr 6 or 7 a carry .Viking O line is a lot better than previous. Cousins two picks and a missed XP is about all that kept that game from ending 51 - 14. He pretty well about doubled his season total with those tonight ( 27 TD's , 5 Int's ). Thats the first Viking win all season when he threw for less than 275 . Probably about the worst I've seen him play all season completion percentage wise, not very accurate tonight. We still have to beat the bears twice and the Packers again ( all very doable if they bring the A game ) to get to 9 wins. Not even sure 9 or 10 will get us in the playoffs.

----------


## sam1952

The Steelers looked awful last night. Vikings had so many holes to run through they could pick and choose. It was sad watching how many times Ben had to pick himself up off the ground.
And Claypool on the last series, what a dumbass. Am embarrassed as a Steeler fan...

----------


## tebowlives

> Mattison has averaged over 100 a game when he fills in. Against that defense he'd easily be good fdr 6 or 7 a carry .Viking O line is a lot better than previous. Cousins two picks and a missed XP is about all that kept that game from ending 51 - 14. He pretty well about doubled his season total with those tonight ( 27 TD's , 5 Int's ). Thats the first Viking win all season when he threw for less than 275 . Probably about the worst I've seen him play all season completion percentage wise, not very accurate tonight. We still have to beat the bears twice and the Packers again ( all very doable if they bring the A game ) to get to 9 wins. Not even sure 9 or 10 will get us in the playoffs.


I think 10 will. 9 with tie breakers

----------


## tebowlives

> The Steelers looked awful last night. Vikings had so many holes to run through they could pick and choose. It was sad watching how many times Ben had to pick himself up off the ground.
> And Claypool on the last series, what a dumbass. Am embarrassed as a Steeler fan...


I saw that. Time is running, get the ball back to the ref right away. They looked beat after the tough game against the Ravens but they came back. Shows backbone. The Vikings hadn't had a gutsy player since Joe Kapp.

----------


## sam1952

Gonna make two changes, I’ll take the 49ers and Browns

----------


## Anti Globalist

Former Broncos WR Demaryius Thomas dead at 33.

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

> Former Broncos WR Demaryius Thomas dead at 33.


Football is a very dangerous sport.

----------


## oyarde

RIP

----------


## sam1952



----------


## tebowlives

> Gonna make two changes, I’ll take the 49ers and Browns


done. Not bad choices.

I'm going with the Browns and J-E-T-S JETS!  JETS!   JETS!
There is another game I could switch but I will not become a traitor to the Republic of Texas.

 @Anti Globalist has the same remaining picks as GSA and is 1 back

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 14
*sam1952 wins. 

*Anti G*
*GSA*
*sam1952*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

*Steelers*
Vikings
*Steelers*
Vikings
*Steelers*

Vikings

Falcons
Falcons
Falcons
*Panthers*
Falcons

Falcons

Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints
*Jets*

Saints

Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys
*Washington*
Cowboys

Cowboys

Titans
Titans
Titans
Titans
Titans

Titans

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Chiefs

*Ravens*
*Ravens*
Browns
*Ravens*
Browns

Browns

Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks

Seahawks

*Bengals*
*Bengals*
49ers
*Bengals*
*Bengals*

49ers

Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers

Chargers

Broncos
Broncos
Broncos
Broncos
Broncos

Broncos

Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers

Buccaneers

Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers

Packers

10
11
12
9
10

13

Cardinals
Cardinals
Cardinals
Cardinals
Cardinals






*Rk*
*Name*
*Wins*

1
sam1952
7

2
GSA
4

3
tebowlives
4

4
Anti G
3

5
oyarde
3






*Champions*



2020
Anti G


2019
juleswin






*High Score*



tebowlives
14/15


Season 1
Week 8

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

I cannot stand the commercials. I think I will be done watching football. I also don't like the propaganda on the back of the players helmets.

----------


## tebowlives

> I cannot stand the commercials. I think I will be done watching football. I also don't like the propaganda on the back of the players helmets.


I watch on my computer. Most of the time the commercials aren't shown.

Bill Burr - _"The commissioner could punt a baby across the room while wearing wingtips, and I'd still watch"_

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 15*
OPEN TO ALL COMERS. (I doubt you can hang.)All non Sunday picks have to be in before that game kicks off. Sunday/Monday picks have to be in before the first game kicks off on Sunday.  
One game Thursday. 
Two games Saturday

Please copy the following games and leave your choice to win.

*Week 15 *  
Chiefs    @    Chargers
Raiders    @    Browns
Patriots    @    Colts
Panthers    @    Bills
Titans    @    Steelers
Washington    @    Eagles
Cardinals    @    Lions
Jets    @    Dolphins
Texans    @    Jaguars
Cowboys    @    Giants
Packers    @    Ravens
Falcons    @    49ers
Bengals    @    Broncos
Seahawks    @    Rams
Saints    @    Buccaneers
Vikings    @    Bears


The top 4 make the playoffs. Here are the current rankings
*Rk*
*Name*
*Wins*

1
sam1952
7

2
GSA
4

3
tebowlives
4

4
Anti G
3

5
oyarde
3



Whomever reaches the win total first is ranked higher. There are 4 weeks left. The only two capable of knocking sam1952 off his lofty perch are GSA or tebowlives. It would take wins in the next 4 weeks and sam1952 would have to go winless to do so.

The pressure has already started to get to one of the participants as he has stated he may not watch the NFL anymore. "The Cowboys will win the NFC Pick'em Contest" is as much a pick'em contest as it is a war of attrition.

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

Chargers
Browns
Patriots 
Bills
Titans 
Washington 
Cardinals 
Dolphins
Jaguars
Cowboys 
Packers 
Falcons 
Broncos
Rams
Buccaneers
Vikings

----------


## tebowlives

Chiefs
Browns
Patriots
Bills
Steelers
Eagles
Cardinals
Dolphins
Jaguars
Cowboys
Packers
49ers
Broncos
Rams
Buccaneers
Vikings

----------


## Anti Globalist

NFL Week 15 picks:

Los Angeles Chargers<Kansas City
Cleveland>Oakland
Indianapolis>New England
New York Giants<Dallas
Jacksonville>Houston
Pittsburgh<Tennessee
Miami>New York Jets
Philadelphia<Washington
Detroit<Arizona
Buffalo>Carolina
Denver<Cincinnati
San Francisco>Atlanta
Los Angeles Rams>Seattle
Baltimore<Green Bay
Tampa Bay>New Orleans
Chicago<Minnesota

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

> NFL Week 15 picks:
> 
> Los Angeles Chargers<Kansas City
> Cleveland>Oakland
> Indianapolis>New England
> New York Giants<Dallas
> Jacksonville>Houston
> Pittsburgh<Tennessee
> Miami>New York Jets
> ...


 @tebowlives if you would prefer, I could provide my picks in AntiG format.

----------


## oyarde

Chiefs ,Browns , Colts ,Bills , Steelers , Eagles , Cards , Dolphins , Texans , Giants , Packers , 9ers, Broncos , Rams , Bucs , Vikings

----------


## tebowlives

> @tebowlives if you would prefer, I could provide my picks in AntiG format.


no thx it's a bit of a pain as Ive mentioned. (hint hint)

----------


## tebowlives

> NFL Week 15 picks:
> 
> Los Angeles Chargers<Kansas City
> Cleveland>Oakland
> Indianapolis>New England
> New York Giants<Dallas
> Jacksonville>Houston
> Pittsburgh<Tennessee
> Miami>New York Jets
> ...


Vikings v Bears

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 15*

*Anti G*
*GSA*
*sam1952*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

Chiefs
Chargers
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Browns
Browns
Browns
Browns
Browns

Colts
Patriots
Patriots
Colts
Patriots

Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills

Titans
Titans
Steelers
Steelers
Steelers

Washington
Washington
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles

Cardinals
Cardinals
Cardinals
Cardinals
Cardinals

Dolphins
Dolphins
Dolphins
Dolphins
Dolphins

Jaguars
Jaguars
Jaguars
Texans
Jaguars

Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys
Giants
Cowboys

Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers

49ers
Falcons


49ers
49ers
49ers

Bengals
Broncos
Bengals
Broncos
Broncos

Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams

Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers

Vikings
Vikings
Bears
Vikings
Vikings

----------


## Anti Globalist

Picking Minnesota to win against Chicago.

----------


## tebowlives

> Picking Minnesota to win against Chicago.


done

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

My picks were all from coin tosses. 50/50 has a good chance of winning.

----------


## sam1952

Chiefs
Browns
Patriots 
Bills
Steelers
Eagles
Cardinals 
Jaguars 
Cowboys 
Packers
49ers
Bengals
Rams
Buccaneers 
Bears

----------


## tebowlives

Well The Rams are not dead. Losing 3 out of 4 with the only win against hapless Jacksonville. Up over AZ early in the 3rd Quarter 27-13. Murrays 9th pick of the season was also his 5th on the Cardinals opening drives of the 2nd half this season.

----------


## tebowlives

> Chiefs
> Browns
> Patriots 
> Bills
> Steelers
> Eagles
> Cardinals 
> Jaguars 
> Cowboys 
> ...


Dolphins v Jets?

----------


## sam1952

> Dolphins v Jets?



Dolphins

----------


## tebowlives

> Dolphins


done

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 15
*oyarde takes it.

*Anti G*
*GSA*
*sam1952*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Chiefs
*Chargers*
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Chiefs

Colts
*Patriots*
*Patriots*
Colts
*Patriots*

Colts

Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills

Bills

*Titans*
*Titans*
Steelers
Steelers
Steelers

Steelers

*Cardinals*
*Cardinals*
*Cardinals*
*Cardinals*
*Cardinals*

Lions

Dolphins
Dolphins
Dolphins
Dolphins
Dolphins

Dolphins

*Jaguars*
*Jaguars*
*Jaguars*
Texans
*Jaguars*

Texans

Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys
*Giants*
Cowboys

Cowboys

Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers

Packers

49ers
*Falcons*
49ers
49ers
49ers

49ers

Bengals
*Broncos*
Bengals
*Broncos*
*Broncos*

Bengals

*Buccaneers*
*Buccaneers*
*Buccaneers*
*Buccaneers*
*Buccaneers*

Saints

*Browns*
*Browns*
*Browns*
*Browns*
*Browns*

Raiders

Vikings
Vikings
*Bears*
Vikings
Vikings

Vikings

Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams

Rams

*Washington*
*Washington*
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles

Eagles

10
6
10
11
10

16




*Rk*
*Name*
*Wins*

1
sam1952
7

2
GSA
4

3
tebowlives
4

4
oyarde
4

5
Anti G
3






*Champions*



2020
Anti G


2019
juleswin






*High Score*



tebowlives
14/15


Season 1
Week 8

----------


## oyarde

After one . Colts 14 pats 0

----------


## tebowlives

> After one . Colts 14 pats 0


You picked them so the safe bet is New England.

F'n Mac Jones is throwing the game.

----------


## oyarde

4 1/2 to Half Colts 17 pats 0

----------


## oyarde

> You picked them so the safe bet is New England.


Nah , Colts already ran for 105 on them . More where that came from .

----------


## oyarde

pats shutout in the first half . Colts 21 rushes 3 completions , 6 passes for 160 yards total on those 24 plays or about 7 yards ea. Colts defense one pick , one sack , one blocked punt .

----------


## oyarde

Taylor 29 carries 170 yards and a TD for a 7 yard avg. Colts 27 pats 17 , 2 min to play patsies out of timeouts. Will the Colts cover the spead ? ( 3) . Yep , Colts miss a FG , but win by 10 and Cover . Pretty good day . Muh Hoosiers beat Notre Dame in the last Crossroads Classic game and cover . I'm 2 for 2 today. Might be able to get Mrs O a bauble or trinket for Christmas.

----------


## oyarde

> You picked them so the safe bet is New England.
> 
> F'n Mac Jones is throwing the game.


His arm is probably getting tired , he'll have to throw 45 to get 300

----------


## oyarde

Looks like The Great Oyarde starts out 9 - 2 , dog ass giants let me down .

----------


## oyarde

Also , isnt that the second game this yr that the ravens lost going for two ?

----------


## oyarde

Pats went three quarters scoreless yesterday  , Bucs have gone 3 1/2 scoreless today .

----------


## tebowlives

> Also , isnt that the second game this yr that the ravens lost going for two ?


Before the 2 point attempt the announcers said they were 2-7. Now 2-8. One of the worst percentages

----------


## oyarde

I played defensive line in grade school. I can tell you that it is my opinion defense is easier to play when youve had time to catch your breath and it is only for one down. Most NFL teams have so little faith in a run game they will throw the two point conversion . I'd like to see a chart on the conversion rate run and pass

----------


## tebowlives

Both Browns QBs out. The covid bs is messing teams up.

----------


## oyarde

It appears you dont have to have a QB to have a chance to beat the raiders or Bucs . Best looking QB yesterday plays for the lions.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings defense carried the load in the first half , one sack , one blocked FG , three forced fumbles , two fumble recoveries. Offense can clock in now.

----------


## oyarde

Somethings been off with Cousins accuracy the past two games . Defense has been great here for three quarters . Three fumble recoveries on four forced fumbles , three sacks and a blocked FG. Running game good with 113 yards rushing .

----------


## tebowlives

> Somethings been off with Cousins accuracy the past two games . Defense has been great here for three quarters . Three fumble recoveries on four forced fumbles , three sacks and a blocked FG. Running game good with 113 yards rushing .


Thielen being out is big. Osborn isn't able to get open nearly as much now.

----------


## oyarde

132 yards rushing  , two TD passes  for the offense . Defense one pass defended , one blocked FG , four fumble recoveries , three sacks .  Good enough for the win .

----------


## tebowlives

OPEN TO ALL COMERS. (I doubt you can hang.) All non Sunday picks have to be in before that game kicks off. Sunday/Monday picks have to be in before the first game kicks off on Sunday. One game Thursday. Two games Saturday
Please copy the following games and leave your choice to win.

Week 15 and the rankings will be updated Tuesday night. 

I am thinking about issuing an executive order because of the pandy. Starting with the Week 16 games, if a game gets moved by at least 1 day, then that pick may be changed as long as it is done before the first game kicks off that day. Not when the newly changed game kicks off necessarily, but before the first game that day kicks off. Just a new post announcing the switch.

The Browns- Ravens game, we all missed, but I think a few of us may have changed their pick based on the new Cleveland QB having a day of practice with them.

Top 4 make the playoffs


*Week 16* 
49ers    @    Titans
Browns    @    Packers
Colts    @    Cardinals
Chargers    @    Texans
Jaguars    @    Jets
Bills    @    Patriots
Ravens    @    Bengals
Lions    @    Falcons
Buccaneers    @    Panthers
Rams    @    Vikings
Giants    @    Eagles
Bears    @    Seahawks
Steelers    @    Chiefs
Broncos    @    Raiders
Washington    @    Cowboys
Dolphins    @    Saints

*Rk*
*Name*
*Wins*

1
sam1952*
7

2
GSA
4

3
tebowlives
4

4
oyarde
4

5
Anti G
3

*=
clinched playoff
spot


*Champions*



2020
Anti G


2019
juleswin






*High Score*



tebowlives
14/15


Season 1
Week 8

----------


## Anti Globalist

NFL Week 16 picks:

Tennessee>San Francisco
Green Bay>Cleveland
Arizona>Indianapolis
Philadelphia>New York Giants
Minnesota<Los Angeles Rams
New England>Buffalo
Carolina<Tampa Bay
New York Jets<Jacksonville
Atlanta>Detroit
Houston<Los Angeles Chargers
Cincinnati>Baltimore
Seattle>Chicago
Kansas City>Pittsburgh
Oakland>Denver
Dallas>Washington

----------


## oyarde

9ers , packers colts , eagles , vikings , bucs , jets , falcons , chargers , bengals , seachickens , chiefs , broncos , cowboys , bills

----------


## tebowlives

49ers 
Packers
Cardinals
Chargers
Jets
Patriots
Bengals
Falcons
Buccaneers
Rams
Eagles
Seahawks
Chiefs
Raiders
Cowboys
Saints

----------


## sam1952

49ers
Packers 
Cardinals 
Chargers
Jets
Bills
Bengals
Falcons
Buccaneers 
Rams
Eagles
Seahawks 
Steelers 
Raiders
Cowboys
Saints

----------


## sam1952



----------


## tebowlives

*Week 16


**Anti G*
*GSA*
*sam1952*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Titans
Titans
*49ers*
*49ers*
*49ers*

Titans

Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers

Packers

*Cardinals*
*Cardinals*
*Cardinals*
Colts
*Cardinals*

Colts

2
2
1
2
1

3

Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers



Jets
Jets
Jets
Jets
Jets



Patriots
Bills
Bills
Bills
Patriots



Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals



Falcons
Falcons
Falcons
Falcons
Falcons



Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers



Rams
Rams
Rams
Vikings
Rams



Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles



Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks



Chiefs
Chiefs
Steelers
Chiefs
Chiefs



Raiders
Raiders
Raiders
Broncos
Raiders



Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys
Washington
Cowboys



Saints
Saints
Saints
Dolphins
Dolphins

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

Titans
Packers
Cardinals
Chargers
Jets
Bills
Bengals
Falcons
Buccaneers
Rams
Eagles
Seahawks
Chiefs
Raiders
Cowboys
Saints

----------


## oyarde

saints

----------


## oyarde

i've struggled mightily but moved into second place , not going to catch sam though  . as long as tebowlives buys me a beer i'll be able to console myself.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Picking New Orleans over Miami.

----------


## sam1952

> i've struggled mightily but moved into second place , not going to catch sam though  . as long as tebowlives buys me a beer i'll be able to console myself.


Ha, don’t be so sure.. the door is open for lots of people to tie me...

Hey, I’m picking the Steelers all the way out!

----------


## tebowlives

> Picking New Orleans over Miami.


done




> saints


done

----------


## tebowlives

> i've struggled mightily but moved into second place , not going to catch sam though  . as long as tebowlives buys me a beer i'll be able to console myself.


4th. You're in 4th place. Anti G has to get 2 wins in the next 3 weeks to make the playoffs as long as one of the three with 4 wins doesn't win once. If he wins 1 he's still in 5th as everyone else reached the 4 win total sooner.

Last week was crucial to the playoff run but not an end all.

----------


## acptulsa

I _know_ that happens every December.  But that doesn't make me a commie.

----------


## oyarde

Thinking due to QB changes I'll have to switch to Redskins and Dolphins.

----------


## tebowlives

> Thinking due to QB changes I'll have to switch to Redskins and Dolphins.


done

I also switched to the Dolphins

----------


## tebowlives

This is what the final 4 will be. *

NFC*
Green Bay v Dallas

*AFC* 
KC v NE
Bills or Colts could sneak in

----------


## tebowlives

If the playoffs ended today, Dallas would be at home against Minnesota. Please make that come true.

----------


## oyarde

Colts leading by 9 , 22 - 13 with 6 1/2 to play. Go Colts !

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 16

* GSA gets a win and is assured of a playoff spot.

*Anti G*
*GSA*
*sam1952*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Titans
Titans
*49ers*
*49ers*
*49ers*

Titans

Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers

Packers

*Cardinals*
*Cardinals*
*Cardinals*
Colts
*Cardinals*

Colts

*Chargers*
*Chargers*
*Chargers*
*Chargers*
*Chargers*

Texans

Jets
Jets
Jets
Jets
Jets

Jets

*Patriots*
Bills
Bills
Bills
*Patriots*

Bills

Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals

Bengals

Falcons
Falcons
Falcons
Falcons
Falcons

Falcons

Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers

Buccaneers

Rams
Rams
Rams
*Vikings*
Rams

Rams

Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles

Eagles

*Seahawks*
*Seahawks*
*Seahawks*
*Seahawks*
*Seahawks*

Bears

Chiefs
Chiefs
*Steelers*
Chiefs
Chiefs

Chiefs

Raiders
Raiders
Raiders
*Broncos*
Raiders

Raiders

Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys
*Washington*
Cowboys

Cowboys

11
12
10
9
10

15

Saints
Saints
Saints
Dolphins
Dolphins






*Rk*
*Name*
*Wins*



1
sam1952+*
7


2
GSA*
5


3
tebowlives
4
reached 4 wins faster

4
oyarde
4


5
Anti G
3


+=
clinched
first


*=
clinched
playoff
spot


*Champions*




2021
*?*



2020
Anti G



2019
juleswin








*High Score*




tebowlives
14/15



Season 1
Week 8

----------


## tebowlives

7-0 Dallas 
Washingtons best CB, Jackson, and their converted LBer from safety Collins, is out too. Backups are weak.

21-0 Two minutes left in the first. This ones over.

----------


## oyarde

Washington to drop Football Team on Tue and just be washington from here on out .

----------


## tebowlives

OPEN TO ALL COMERS. (I doubt you can hang.) All non Sunday picks have to be in before that game kicks off. Sunday/Monday picks have to be in before the first game kicks off on Sunday. 
Please copy the following games and leave your choice to win.

The top 4 make the playoffs. In order to make the playoffs, Anti G needs wins the last 2 weeks and has to hope neither tebowlives or oyarde gets win


*
Week 17
*Panthers    @    Saints
Falcons    @    Bills
Eagles    @    Washington
Chiefs    @    Bengals
Buccaneers    @    Jets
Raiders    @    Colts
Dolphins    @    Titans
Giants    @    Bears
Jaguars    @    Patriots
Cardinals    @    Cowboys
Texans    @    49ers
Broncos    @    Chargers
Lions    @    Seahawks
Rams    @    Ravens
Vikings    @    Packers
Browns    @    Steelers

*Rk*
*Name*
*Wins*



1
sam1952+*
7


2
GSA*
5


3
tebowlives
4
reached 4 wins faster

4
oyarde
4


5
Anti G
3


*=
clinched playoff
spot


+=
clinched top
seed








*Champions*




2021
*?*



2020
Anti G



2019
juleswin








*High Score*




tebowlives
14/15



Season 1
Week 8

----------


## tebowlives

> Washington to drop Football Team on Tue and just be washington from here on out .


We already knew they weren't a football team after what Dallas did to them last night.

----------


## sam1952

Saints
Bills
Eagles
Chiefs 
Buccaneers 
Colts
Titans 
Bears
Patriots 
Cowboys 
49ers
Chargers
Seahawks 
Rams
Packers
Steelers

----------


## Anti Globalist

NFL Week 17 picks:

Washington<Philadelphia
New Orleans>Carolina
New York Jets<Tampa Bay
Tennessee>Miami
New England>Jacksonville
Indianapolis>Oakland
Cincinnati<Kansas City
Chicago>New York Giants
Buffalo>Atlanta
San Francisco>Houston
Los Angeles Chargers>Denver
Baltimore>Los Angeles Rams
Seattle>Detroit
Dallas>Arizona
Green Bay>Minnesota
Pittsburgh>Cleveland

----------


## oyarde

Steelers , Vikings , Seachickens ,Cards , Rams , Broncos , 9ers . Bills ,Bears ,Chiefs ,Colts , Pats , Titans , Bucs , Saints , Eagles

----------


## tebowlives

Saints
Bills
Eagles
Chiefs
Buccaneers
Colts
Titans
Bears
Patriots
Cowboys
49ers
Chargers
Seahawks
Rams
Packers
Steelers

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

Saints
Bills
Eagles 
Chiefs
Buccaneers 
Colts
Titans
Bears
Patriots
Cowboys
49ers
Chargers
Seahawks
Rams
Packers
Browns

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 17*





*Anti G*
*GSA*
*sam1952*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints

Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills

Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers

Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts

Titans
Titans
Titans
Titans
Titans

Bears
Bears
Bears
Bears
Bears

Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots

Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys
Cardinals
Cowboys

49ers
49ers
49ers
49ers
49ers

Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Broncos
Chargers

Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks

Ravens
Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams

Packers
Packers
Packers
Vikings
Packers

Steelers
Browns
Steelers
Steelers
Steelers

----------


## sam1952



----------


## tebowlives

Over 20 players and coaches are out for the Saints. lmao What a joke.

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

> Over 20 players and coaches are out for the Saints. lmao What a joke.


If only they would have taken the vaccine!

----------


## tebowlives

_New CDC guidelines are driving potential changes to the NFL's COVID-19 protocols that would cut the isolation period from 10 days to five days, NFL Network's Tom Pelissero reported Tuesday._

https://www.nfl.com/news/nfl-nflpa-p...s-cdc-guidance

Hoping the NFL won't let the Pandy influence the playoffs.

----------


## Anti Globalist

John Madden has died at the age of 85.  RIP.

----------


## tebowlives

Cousins is out against Green Bay. If Minnesota had won and Dallas wins their last 2 games, which Dallas will, the Cowboys would be the number one seed and have a first round bye. Figures the Vikings would come back to haunt me.

----------


## tebowlives

switched 2 games order to proper early and late section

Anti G is out. He is 1 back with the same remaining picks as one of the leaders.

*Week 17*







*Anti G*
*GSA*
*sam1952*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills

Bills

Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles

Eagles

*Chiefs*
*Chiefs*
*Chiefs*
*Chiefs*
*Chiefs*

Bengals

Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers

Buccaneers

*Colts*
*Colts*
*Colts*
*Colts*
*Colts*

Raiders

Titans
Titans
Titans
Titans
Titans

Titans

Bears
Bears
Bears
Bears
Bears

Bears

Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots

Patriots

*Ravens*
Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams

Rams

*Cowboys*
*Cowboys*
*Cowboys*
Cardinals
*Cowboys*

Cardinals

49ers
49ers
49ers
49ers
49ers

49ers

Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
*Broncos*
Chargers

Chargers

Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks

Seahawks

Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints

Saints

10
11
11
11
11

14

Packers
Packers
Packers
Vikings
Packers



Steelers
Browns
Steelers
Steelers
Steelers

----------


## acptulsa

Somebody call the SPCA.  The Jets are beating a GOAT.

----------


## oyarde

Jets , Bears , Pats , Chiefs and Redskins all cruising at the half

----------


## oyarde

Jets , Pats , baltimore , bears & Titans still in control.

----------


## acptulsa

> Chiefs cruising at the half


Both teams went into the locker room after a 52 point half and figured out how to stop each other.

----------


## acptulsa

Bengals have too many men on the field this drive.  But some of their black stripes alternate with white, not orange.  So I guess it's o.k.

Bengals lead.

----------


## oyarde

Rams in red zone with about 2 to go trailing by 5 , Chiefs trail by three in red zone 6 to play . Falcons in red zone trying to cut the lead to 8 with 6 to play .

----------


## oyarde

Redskins at Philly 20 with a minute to go , need TD to win .

----------


## oyarde

Jets in red zone with chance to put bucks away

----------


## oyarde

Redskins throw a pick

----------


## oyarde

Colts getting beat at home. Couldve clinched today.

----------


## oyarde

Rams lead baltomore 20 -19 with 20 sec to play.

----------


## oyarde

Colts lose 23 - 20 after coming out flat  taking first quarter off and spotting raiders a 10 - 0 lead.

----------


## acptulsa

Two minute warning, tied, Bengals first down about two feet from the goal.

----------


## acptulsa

Bengals go for it on fourth.  :50

Denied, twice, but ticky tack flags keep flying.

----------


## acptulsa

Bengals win AFC North.  Titans spend the week #1 seed.

Thanks for another perfect December, Andy Claus.  You can beat Hank Stram's team win record next week.

----------


## tebowlives

Horrible coaching decisions by the Bengals in the end but they win it anyway.

A great week for close, last second games.

----------


## acptulsa

> Horrible coaching decisions by the Bengals in the end but they win it anyway.


Yes, but Burrow went off hurt as a result.

----------


## acptulsa

Antonio Brown quit the Bucs mid-game, apparently because he was warming the bench.

There was a bogus "vaccine" card which may have been a factor.

----------


## oyarde

> Antonio Brown quit the Bucs mid-game, apparently because he was warming the bench.
> 
> There was a bogus "vaccine" card which may have been a factor.


Guys always been a nut but I might quit the bucs too if 1) getting beat by the jets and I'm on the bench and 2)  they wont take my bogus cards .

----------


## acptulsa

> Guys always been a nut but I might quit the bucs too if 1) getting beat by the jets and I'm on the bench and 2)  they wont take my bogus cards .


Apparently he was also close enough to a few performance bonuses that a couple more passes thrown his way might have grossed him another million.  Coincidentally, I'm sure.




> A great week for close, last second games.


The officiating of the Chiefs Bengals game sent a clear signal.  So do the "season finale next week" ads.  The NFL wants as many questions about who wins what, and who gets in, still unanswered next week as possible.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Heard Bruce Arians announced that Brown is longer on the team.

----------


## oyarde

> Heard Bruce Arians announced that Brown is longer on the team.


That shot probably just made him crazier

----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## oyarde

Looks like Ive still got a shot to go 13 -3 , Go Vikings !

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 17
*
sam1952 and tebowlives get wins.


*Week 17*







*Anti G*
*GSA*
*sam1952*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills

Bills

Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles

Eagles

*Chiefs*
*Chiefs*
*Chiefs*
*Chiefs*
*Chiefs*

Bengals

Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers

Buccaneers

*Colts*
*Colts*
*Colts*
*Colts*
*Colts*

Raiders

Titans
Titans
Titans
Titans
Titans

Titans

Bears
Bears
Bears
Bears
Bears

Bears

Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots

Patriots

*Ravens*
Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams

Rams

*Cowboys*
*Cowboys*
*Cowboys*
Cardinals
*Cowboys*

Cardinals

49ers
49ers
49ers
49ers
49ers

49ers

Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
*Broncos*
Chargers

Chargers

Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks

Seahawks

Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints

Saints

Packers
Packers
Packers
*Vikings*
Packers

Packers

Steelers
*Browns*
Steelers
Steelers
Steelers

Steelers

12
12
13
12
13

16




*Rk*
*Name*
*Wins*



1
sam1952+*
8


2
GSA*
5
reached 5 wins faster

3
tebowlives*
5


4
oyarde*
4


5
Anti G
3


*=
clinched playoff spot



+=
clinched top seed









*Champions*




2021
*?*



2020
Anti G



2019
juleswin








*High Score*




tebowlives
14/15



Season 1
Week 8

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 18

*OPEN TO ALL COMERS. (I doubt you can hang.) All non Sunday picks have to be in before that game kicks off. Sunday picks have to be in before the first game kicks off on Sunday. Two games Saturday.
Please copy the following games and leave your choice to win.


Chiefs    @    Broncos
Cowboys    @    Eagles
Bengals    @    Browns
Patriots    @    Dolphins
Panthers    @    Buccaneers
Washington    @    Giants
Steelers    @    Ravens
Jets    @    Bills
Bears    @    Vikings
Saints    @    Falcons
Packers    @    Lions
Colts    @    Jaguars
Titans    @    Texans
Seahawks    @    Cardinals
49ers    @    Rams
Chargers    @    Raiders


The playoffs are set. sam1952 has the #1 seed and oyarde has the #4 seed. If GSA gets a win or if tebowlives does not, then GSA retains the #2 spot. Otherwise tebowlives moves into the #2 slot.

*Rk*
*Name*
*Wins*



1
sam1952+*
8


2
GSA*
5
reached 5 wins faster

3
tebowlives*
5


4
oyarde*
4


5
Anti G
3


*=
clinched playoff spot



+=
clinched top seed

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

Chiefs 
Cowboys 
Bengals 
Patriots 
Buccaneers
Washington 
Ravens
Bills
Vikings
Falcons
Packers 
Colts 
Titans
Seahawks @ Cardinals
49ers @ Rams
Chargers @ Raiders

----------


## Anti Globalist

NFL Week 18 picks:

Denver<Kansas City
Philadelphia<Dallas
Detroit<Green Bay
Jacksonville<Indianapolis
New York Giants<Washington
Minnesota>Chicago
Houston<Tennessee
Baltimore>Pittsburgh
Cleveland<Cincinnati
Los Angeles Rams>San Francisco
Tampa Bay>Carolina
Arizona>Seattle
Miami<New England
Atlanta<New Orleans
Buffalo>New York Jets
Oakland<Los Angeles Chargers

----------


## tebowlives

> Chiefs 
> Cowboys 
> Bengals 
> Patriots 
> Buccaneers
> Washington 
> Ravens
> Bills
> Vikings
> ...


Little help here.

----------


## sam1952

Chiefs
Cowboys
Bengals
Patriots 
Buccaneers 
Washington 
Steelers
Bills
Bears
Saints
Packers
Jaguars 
Titans
Cardinals 
Chargers

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

> Little help here.


Kinda undecided at the moment.

----------


## tebowlives

> Chiefs
> Cowboys
> Bengals
> Patriots 
> Buccaneers 
> Washington 
> Steelers
> Bills
> Bears
> ...


Rams v 49ers?

----------


## sam1952

> Rams v 49ers?


Rams

----------


## tebowlives

> Rams


done

----------


## tebowlives

Chiefs
Cowboys
Bengals
Patriots
Buccaneers
Washington
Ravens
Bills
Vikings
Falcons
Packers
Colts
Titans
Cardinals
Rams
Chargers

----------


## acptulsa

>

----------


## oyarde

Chiefs  , Eagles , Bengals ,Pats , Bucs , Redskins, Ravens ,Bills , Vikings , Falcons , Packers , Colts , Titans , Cards , Rams , Chargers

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 18

*sam1952 takes the win. The playoff seedings do not change.









*Anti G*
*GSA*
*sam1952*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Chiefs

Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys
*Eagles*
Cowboys

Cowboys

*Bengals*
*Bengals*
*Bengals*
*Bengals*
*Bengals*

Browns

Washington
Washington
Washington
Washington
Washington

Washington

*Ravens*
*Ravens*
Steelers
*Ravens*
*Ravens*

Steelers

Vikings
Vikings
*Bears*
Vikings
Vikings

Vikings

*Packers*
*Packers*
*Packers*
*Packers*
*Packers*

Lions

*Colts*
*Colts*
Jaguars
*Colts*
*Colts*

Jaguars

Titans
Titans
Titans
Titans
Titans

Titans

Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers

Buccaneers

*Cardinals*
*Cardinals*
*Cardinals*
*Cardinals*
*Cardinals*

Seahawks

*Rams*
*Rams*
*Rams*
*Rams*
*Rams*

49ers

*Patriots*
*Patriots*
*Patriots*
*Patriots*
*Patriots*

Dolphins

Saints
*Falcons*
Saints
*Falcons*
*Falcons*

Saints

Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills

Bills

8
7
9
7
7

15

Chargers
Raiders
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers









16




*Rk*
*Name*
*Wins*



1
sam1952+*
9


2
GSA*
5
reached 5 wins faster

3
tebowlives*
5


4
oyarde*
4


5
Anti G
3


*=
clinched playoff spot



+= clinched top seed










*Champions*




2021
*?*



2020
Anti G



2019
juleswin








*High Score*




tebowlives
14/15



Season 1
Week 8

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

Cardinals
Rams
Raiders

----------


## tebowlives

> Cardinals
> Rams
> Raiders


done

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

> done


Quality control is slipping. Check your work.

----------


## tebowlives

> Quality control is slipping. Check your work.


redone

----------


## sam1952



----------


## tebowlives

If The Packers sit starters, which I think they should, the Lions can win. Since their bye week, 8 games and they've been in 6 of them.

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

> If The Packers sit starters, which I think they should, the Lions can win. Since their bye week, 8 games and they've been in 6 of them.


Sounds logical. You should go with the Lions!

----------


## oyarde

> If The Packers sit starters, which I think they should, the Lions can win. Since their bye week, 8 games and they've been in 6 of them.


Thats true of all favored teams that cannot improve the playoff position.

----------


## tebowlives

If Drew Brees would have come out of retirement, the Saints would be in the playoffs for sure.

----------


## acptulsa

I sweated mine out.  Must be @tebowlives' turn.

----------


## acptulsa

They shovel well.  Is this trench warfare?

----------


## tebowlives

> I sweated mine out.  Must be @tebowlives' turn.


We won easily. Lucky for you, your team played a team that doesn't teach quarterbacks to tackle

----------


## oyarde

Vikings end on a good note . Defense two Picks , half a dozen passes defended , 7 sacks. Seems weve developed another number four wide reciever in Smith - Marsette long term , Cousins looked a little better than his previous two even though he missed last week which cost us a playoff spot. Chicago rolled out the only real QB they have . No avail  , Viking defense gave up one TD and scored one TD.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Fun fact: The last time Jacksonville lost at home to Indianapolis was in 2014.

----------


## oyarde

> Fun fact: The last time Jacksonville lost at home to Indianapolis was in 2014.


Yep , in fact the Jags are 2 - 3 adainst the Colts while going 2 - 27 against the rest of the league. Colts shouldve locked up last week at home . They've been a huge dissapointment the past two weeks .

----------


## tebowlives

> Vikings end on a good note . Defense two Picks , half a dozen passes defended , 7 sacks. Seems weve developed another number four wide reciever in Smith - Marsette long term , Cousins looked a little better than his previous two even though he missed last week which cost us a playoff spot. Chicago rolled out the only real QB they have . No avail  , Viking defense gave up one TD and scored one TD.


They fired their coach. The defense was horrible the last few years. 9th most penalties for the 4th most yards this year. That's coaching. If their defense was average, they'd be in contention for a title.

Awesome offense. Two very good running backs in Mattison and Cook. Thielen and Jefferson are among the best 1-2 Wide receiver punch. Osborn, although young, is one of the better 3rd wide receivers. Conklin is a steady tight end. I think it's a little too early to comment on Hypen-Marmoset

----------


## CaptUSA



----------


## oyarde

> They fired their coach. The defense was horrible the last few years. 9th most penalties for the 4th most yards this year. That's coaching. If their defense was average, they'd be in contention for a title.
> 
> Awesome offense. Two very good running backs in Mattison and Cook. Thielen and Jefferson are among the best 1-2 Wider receiver punch. Osborn, although young, is one of the better 3rd wide receivers. Conklin is a steady tight end. I think it's a little too early to comment on Hypen-Marmoset


Vikings dump coach and GM. I could probably get behind that except for two reasons . 1) Going to be difficult to get a better GM ( and coach but I'm hopeful ) 2) Way too expensive since they were recently given contract extensions that were too long. We get a pick around 15 I think .Bears will be playing a practically rookie QB with a new cioaching staff, Lions will be the Lions and once Rogers wins the NFC he wont be back so the division would be there for the taking next season with no Viking changes. Why would the be willing to gamble that away with the offensive talent they have to risk a new coaching staff ?

----------


## tebowlives

> 


yep, it's a horrible franchise. They have a good young QB. Their run game is good but Mixon turns 29 next year. The backup RB, Perrine, has resurrected his career since he joined Cincy. So that helps. Chase and Higgins are good young receivers and they stomped the Raiders earlier in the season. I think they'll get a win in this round.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

Man, Chargers-Raiders.  Unbelievable scenario.  I had to follow on the internet.  I bet they never admit it, but I wonder how much the Raiders discussed just taking a knee.  A few Steelers' fans prolly had a stroke. lol

----------


## oyarde

Colts under performace I'd have to say as bad as Vikings ( and against lesser competition)but like the Vikings there are long contracts involved and no real sign of getting anything better.

----------


## tebowlives

Wild Card Weekend - 2 games Saturday, 1 Monday The top 4 made the playoffs and will pick the entire playoffs. The higher ranked person after all the games have been played needs only to tie to win the title.


*Playoffs Week 1*
Raiders    @    Bengals
Patriots    @    Bills
Eagles    @    Buccaneers
49ers    @    Cowboys
Steelers    @    Chiefs
Cardinals    @    Rams

Rk    Name    
1    sam1952
2    GSA    
3    tebowlives    
4    oyarde

----------


## tebowlives

Bengals
Patriots
Buccaneers
Cowboys
Chiefs
Rams

----------


## sam1952

Bengals
Bills
Buccaneers 
Cowboys
Steelers 
Rams

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

Bengals
Bills
Buccaneers
49ers
Chiefs
Cardinals

----------


## tebowlives

> Bengals
> Bills
> Buccaneers
> *49ers*
> Chiefs
> Cardinals


I'll go ahead and highlight the obvious missed pick. I just don't understand the need to be publicly humiliated and scorned.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Man, Chargers-Raiders.  Unbelievable scenario.  I had to follow on the internet.  I bet they never admit it, but I wonder how much the Raiders discussed just taking a knee.  A few Steelers' fans prolly had a stroke. lol


That was an insane game. Chargers converted on how many forth downs in a row? (Albeit with some help by bad calls and non-calls by the officials.)

The Raiders did think about taking a knee. And it probably would have happened if the Chargers hadn't taken a time out.

Would the Raiders rather play Cincinnati or KC? That may have entered their minds too.

----------


## oyarde

Bengals , Bills ,Bucs , 9ers , Chiefs , Rams.

----------


## tebowlives

*Wild Card Week*




*GSA*
*sam1952*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals

Bills
Bills
Bills
Patriots

Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers

49ers
Cowboys
49ers
Cowboys

Chiefs
Steelers
Chiefs
Chiefs

Cardinals
Rams
Rams
Rams

----------


## tebowlives



----------


## Krugminator2

> That was an insane game. Chargers converted on how many forth downs in a row? (Albeit with some help by bad calls and non-calls by the officials.)
> 
> The Raiders did think about taking a knee. And it probably would have happened if the Chargers hadn't taken a time out.
> 
> Would the Raiders rather play Cincinnati or KC? That may have entered their minds too.


Potentially a lot riding on that game. Made it less likely Jim Harbaugh will go to the NFL. Seems likely they keep the interim coach now.

----------


## sam1952



----------


## tebowlives

On this very day in 1975, The Pittsburgh Steelers defeated the Minnesota Vikings in Super Bowl IX, 16-6. Five turnovers and a run game that produced 17 yards on 21 carries led to the Vikings embarrassing defeat in yet another Super Bowl where they came up short.

https://www.pro-football-reference.c...7501120min.htm

----------


## sam1952

> On this very day in 1975, The Pittsburgh Steelers defeated the Minnesota Vikings in Super Bowl IX, 16-6. Five turnovers and a run game that produced 17 yards on 21 carries led to the Vikings embarrassing defeat in yet another Super Bowl where they came up short.
> 
> https://www.pro-football-reference.c...7501120min.htm


I watched that game. Pittsburgh had such a monster defense.

----------


## tebowlives

> I watched that game. Pittsburgh had such a monster defense.


They did everything. Stuffed the run and forced fumbles. Sacked the passer, intercepted passes, and had a very low completion percentage against.

10 of the 11 starters on that defense made Pro Bowl at least one time in their career. Hall of Famer Donnie Shell was in his 2nd year and not starting. Dave Brown who ended up intercepting 62 passes, tied for 10th most lifetime, and returning 5 for TDs mainly with Seattle was on Pittsburghs bench that year.

----------


## oyarde

> On this very day in 1975, The Pittsburgh Steelers defeated the Minnesota Vikings in Super Bowl IX, 16-6. Five turnovers and a run game that produced 17 yards on 21 carries led to the Vikings embarrassing defeat in yet another Super Bowl where they came up short.
> 
> https://www.pro-football-reference.c...7501120min.htm


Heartbreaking of course for me , still though ,without the Foreman fumble ( at steeler 5) , the blocked punt for a safety and our missed XP and FG we still win with 17 and get away with the three interceptions and a fumbled kickkoff return. Those four plays defined the game for the Vikings . Four bad plays they couldve overcome , eight was too many .

----------


## tebowlives

> Heartbreaking of course for me , still though ,without the Foreman fumble ( at steeler 5) , the blocked punt for a safety and our missed XP and FG we still win with 17 and get away with the three interceptions and a fumbled kickkoff return. Those four plays defined the game for the Vikings .


At least we know for a fact you're not a front runner since your team is never in front of a Lombardi Trophy. Well, gotta go now. Hard to type with the 5 Super Bowl rings I'm wearing.

----------


## tebowlives

> I watched that game. Pittsburgh had such a monster defense.


Three years later we would have beaten that defense but Randy White and Jackie Smith threw the game.

----------


## sam1952

> Three years later we would have beaten that defense but Randy White and Jackie Smith threw the game.


I vividly remember Jackie Smith drop that pass in the end zone. He was wide open, perfect pass, he just went stiff. Not sure what Randy White did..

Edited to add... but you didn’t beat that team...

----------


## tebowlives

> I vividly remember Jackie Smith drop that pass in the end zone. He was wide open, perfect pass, he just went stiff. Not sure what Randy White did..
> 
> Edited to add... but you didn’t beat that team...


Fumbled a kickoff return on a squibber on the kickoff when Gerela slipped kicking off. White had a cast on his hand. The Steelers went up by 18 on the next play as Swann caught one for a TD with 7 minutes left.

But there was no quit in our heroes that day as Captain Comeback, Roger Staubach, led a touchdown drive, followed by an onside kick recovery and another touchdown with just under 30 seconds left. Alas the comeback fell short as Rocky Bleier fell on the onside kick and the Steelers sealed the win.

It was our last Super Bowl appearance until 1992 when he won the first of our 3 Super Bowls in 4 years.

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

Tom Landry was a class act coach.

----------


## sam1952

> Fumbled a kickoff return on a squibber on the kickoff when Gerela slipped kicking off. White had a cast on his hand. The Steelers went up by 18 on the next play as Swann caught one for a TD with 7 minutes left.
> 
> But there was no quit in our heroes that day as Captain Comeback, Roger Staubach, led a touchdown drive, followed by an onside kick recovery and another touchdown with just under 30 seconds left. Alas the comeback fell short as Rocky Bleier fell on the onside kick and the Steelers sealed the win.
> 
> It was our last Super Bowl appearance until 1992 when he won the first of our 3 Super Bowls in 4 years.


Oh I remember that onside kick well. Tony Dungy, a safety with the Steelers, had the ball come to him. He tried to pick in up and run with the ball rather than fall on it. Dumbass...

----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Brian4Liberty

So the officials on the Raiders-Bengals game must be Democrats. They don't follow the rules.

----------


## oyarde

But I did get to see the Icky shuffle I think .

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

I was born in Ohio, so I had the Bengals.  

For the rest, I'm picking all home teams.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

Oh, I see Ian Eagle is doing the Bills game.  He and Kevin Harlan should do these games.  I have to turn down the sound when that assclown Collinsworth is on.  Buck is also a dumbass.

----------


## oyarde

Bills opening drive a super easy trip to the end zone .

----------


## oyarde

Bills 20 darth vader O

----------


## oyarde

Bills 27 , patsies 0. Looking like The Great Oyarde going to start out 2 - 0

----------


## oyarde

Bills should probably just go for two the rest of the way . Bills 33 ,pats 3 Bills two missed XP's

----------


## Anti Globalist

Good job Bengals for finally getting a playoff win after 30 years.  Maybe it'll take another 30 years for your next one.

----------


## oyarde

Bills 47 pats 10 8 1/2 to play. Bengals of course as well as the Bills looking like the Division Champs they are .

----------


## acptulsa

The Eagles aren't showing much sign they intend to make a game of this.

----------


## oyarde

Bucs 17 Eagles 0 , about 3 min to Half . Looks like The Great Oyarde about to go 3 - 0

----------


## oyarde

Bucs 24 eagles 0 . After going scoreless in the first 38 min if the eagles scored a point a minute the rest of the way they'd still lose

----------


## oyarde

Eagles are not even trying , on third and three at own 46 they throw , incomplete . They shouldve just ran it , twice if needed. Easily pick up the first that way .

----------


## oyarde

Tampa 31 eagles 0 , 20 min to play.

----------


## tebowlives

13-7 SF Cooper comes through. Keeping it close. Still have to solve the 49er offense.

----------


## oyarde

9ers lead 16 - 7 at half.

----------


## oyarde

i'd give dak one more drive before bringing in the backup

----------


## acptulsa

> i'd give dak one more drive before bringing in the backup


Frisco's trying to figure out how to chew up seven minutes so neither one comes back out.

----------


## mtr1979

How bout them cowboys!

----------


## oyarde

The Great Oyarde moves to 4-0

----------


## tebowlives

I will not comment on the stupidity of Dak running the ball but will instead focus on the ref cheating Dallas out of 1 last play by purposely stumbling when spotting the ball.

----------


## acptulsa

> How bout them cowboys!


They did good.  If they had gotten off the bus before the second quarter they'd have had it.

----------


## oyarde

Steelers up next . Can they stay in the game ? Theyve lost two of the last five giving up about 36 points ea in the losses one of which was at KC  Steelers only avg about 20 points a game this season and that probably isnt going to be enough to beat the Chiefs although KC will be without the young running back . Steelers get Ju Ju back .

----------


## oyarde

> They did good.  If they had gotten off the bus before the second quarter they'd have had it.


They dont match up well with that 9er offensive line blocking scheme so it went about as I expected.

----------


## mtr1979

I don't want to hate the Cowboys because they do have good players and I've always respected the way they have built teams.  I just can't stand their fans.

Steelers on the other hand I loathe them.  I hate the entire organization.  What would really make my day is seeing them destroyed by the Chiefs.   I want to see that quarterback of theirs go out with a career defining loss.

----------


## tebowlives

> They dont match up well with that 9er offensive line blocking scheme so it went about as I expected.


You pick against them almost every week.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I will not comment on the stupidity of Dak running the ball but will instead focus on the ref cheating Dallas out of 1 last play by purposely stumbling when spotting the ball.


Good try. Maybe the QB and Center should know that they don't get to set the ball.

----------


## oyarde

> You pick against them almost every week.


I took them against the Giants.

----------


## acptulsa

Mahomes got in on the tackle that time

----------


## oyarde

> I don't want to hate the Cowboys because they do have good players and I've always respected the way they have built teams.  I just can't stand their fans.
> 
> Steelers on the other hand I loathe them.  I hate the entire organization.  What would really make my day is seeing them destroyed by the Chiefs.   I want to see that quarterback of theirs go out with a career defining loss.


I dunno . Rooting against Jerry Jones alone seems gratifying enough to me .

----------


## oyarde

> I don't want to hate the Cowboys because they do have good players and I've always respected the way they have built teams.  I just can't stand their fans.
> 
> Steelers on the other hand I loathe them.  I hate the entire organization.  What would really make my day is seeing them destroyed by the Chiefs.   I want to see that quarterback of theirs go out with a career defining loss.


Steelers even have a punter with a name like a harvard law student . WTF . This is football.

----------


## acptulsa

Williams.  This isn't basketball.  You don't have to dribble.

----------


## oyarde

Ten minutes to half . Steelers have them right where they want them . Steeler defense scores , lead 7 -0

----------


## tebowlives

> Good try. Maybe the QB and Center should know that they don't get to set the ball.


The collision between Dak and the ref cost them the split second they needed. The ref was lolly gagging and got in late. Dak should have gotten down sooner and more importantly hand the ball to the ref. Granted I don't think he should have ran in the first place. Didn't matter. They don't have a big body receiver who can go up and muscle the ball away in a crowd anyway.

----------


## acptulsa

> Ten minutes to half . Steelers have them right where they want them . Steeler defense scores , lead 7 -0


They can't keep Mahomes right where they want him.  Not without letting Kelce get open.

Was that a softball pitch, or a well-lofted bowling ball he threw at McKinnon?

----------


## oyarde

So far Mckinnon is the KC MVP in this game

----------


## oyarde

Big Ben 4 of 12 for 19 yards . No offense. Will the Great Oyarde go 5 - 0 ?

----------


## oyarde

Vegas has the Steelers still  at a 3 percent chance to win . Thats seems generous considering KC has 21 , the Steelers only avg 20 and scored 10 at KC a few weeks ago and the offense hasnt scored .

----------


## acptulsa

Maybe if they bench Rapistburger and put T.J. Watt under center...

----------


## oyarde

Chiefs 28 Steelers 7 about 25 min to play

----------


## oyarde

KC 35 steelers 7 about 24 to play

----------


## oyarde

19 to play Steeler offense on the board , need to play two min offense and four downs rest of the way , trail 14 - 35.

----------


## oyarde

14 to play Chiefs 42 steelers 14 .

----------


## oyarde

7 1/2 to play Steelers 21 KC 42

----------


## acptulsa

Only twice their score.  That should be enough, with five to go.  But having five times their score was more fun.

----------


## oyarde

4:24 to play

----------


## oyarde

With 3 :15 to go Im calling KC victory. It took the Steelers 2 1/4 min to get 30 yards. From own 19 to 49.

----------


## oyarde

The Great Oyarde is 5 - 0.

----------


## tebowlives

*Wild Card Week*






*GSA*
*sam1952*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals

Bengals

Bills
Bills
Bills
*Patriots*

Bills

Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers

Buccaneers

49ers
*Cowboys*
49ers
*Cowboys*

49ers

Chiefs
*Steelers*
Chiefs
Chiefs

Chiefs

*Cardinals*
Rams
Rams
Rams

Rams

5
4
6
4

6

----------


## acptulsa

So the 49ers go to the frozen tundra, and we hope the Bills don't bring Buffalo weather to Missouri.

----------


## sam1952

Well that was a fun 1 1/2 quarters... dink and dunk as usual. 3rd and long throw a 2yd Pass. 3rd and short, throw that bomb downfield, smh. Anyway happy to see the Steelers get to play one more game this season.
No idea why Dallas ran that last play?

----------


## acptulsa

> No idea why Dallas ran that last play?


They didn't.  Time ran out before they could snap the ball.

----------


## oyarde

Packers opened as 5 1/2 point favorites which looks like a lot after they beat the 9ers 30 - 28 in regular season.

----------


## tebowlives

> Well that was a fun 1 1/2 quarters... dink and dunk as usual. 3rd and long throw a 2yd Pass. 3rd and short, throw that bomb downfield, smh. Anyway happy to see the Steelers get to play one more game this season.
> No idea why Dallas ran that last play?


The plan was to take 1 shot from about 25+ yards with 5 receivers running vertical routes vs a hail mary that more defenders can get too.

----------


## sam1952

I knew what the plan was... just didn’t have enough time to execute it. Hey I was rooting for Dallas, if they win we were all tied at 4..
Tough to come back from at 2 down but I have faith

----------


## oyarde

Even God doesnt root for Dallas.

----------


## oyarde

Rams looking good . Muh Hoosiers got a road win in the Big Ten tonight so I'm feeling lucky .

----------


## oyarde

Rams 21 cardinals 0 about 8 minutes to half .

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Huge mistake by Murray. How did the Cardinals get to the playoffs?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Ball is bouncing everywhere on the Cardinals.

----------


## tebowlives

Anything can happen but I think the 2nd pick basically seals it.

----------


## tebowlives

Murray has thrown 10 regular season interceptions. 5 have been on their opening drive of the second half. 2 were on their 2nd drive of the second half.

----------


## tebowlives

*Wild Card Week 2* 
Bengals    @    Titans
49ers    @    Packers
Rams    @    Buccaneers
Bills    @    Chiefs



*Wild Card Week 2*






*celebrity*

*pro*
*pro*
*pro*
*pro*



*NCL*

*GSA*
*sam1952*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

*winner*



Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals

Bengals



Bills
Bills
Bills
*Patriots*

Bills



Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers

Buccaneers



49ers
*Cowboys*
49ers
*Cowboys*

49ers



Chiefs
*Steelers*
Chiefs
Chiefs

Chiefs



*Cardinals*
Rams
Rams
Rams

Rams

*
*

5
4
6
4

6

Bengals

Titans
Titans
Titans
Bengals



Packers

Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers



Buccaneers

Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers



Bills

Bills
Bills
Chiefs
Chiefs

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

Bills, Bucs, Pack, and the Tigers

----------


## oyarde

Titans , Packers , Bucs , Chiefs

----------


## Anti Globalist

Accurately predicted the right teams to win.

----------


## tebowlives

> Accurately predicted the right teams to win.


Always good to hear from the current Champion.

One of the things about this thing of ours, is how hard it is to repeat. The week to week pressure, the talk show circuit and book signings can be very demanding.

----------


## tebowlives

> Bills, Bucs, Pack, and the Tigers


NCL is a late addition in the celebrity category of the Dallas Cowboys will Win the NFC Pick'em Contest. Welcome

----------


## acptulsa

> Titans , Packers , Bucs , Chiefs


Yeah, except it's easier to get first seed in an easy division than a wildcard berth in a tough one.  I can't dismiss the 49ers.  Everyone around here is grousing about the pokes, but it wasn't them being bad, it was Frisco being good.

Green Bay is too.  It won't be a blowout.

----------


## tebowlives

> Yeah, except it's easier to get first seed in an easy division than a wildcard berth in a tough one.  I can't dismiss the 49ers.  Everyone around here is grousing about the pokes, but it wasn't them being bad, it was Frisco being good.
> 
> Green Bay is too.  It won't be a blowout.


agreed

Dallas led the league in scoring
Dallas 6-0 in division avg 40 pts scored. Take those games out.
6-5 out of division avg 26.4 pts scored - 12th most per game just behind AZ

----------


## sam1952

Titans 
Packers
Buccaneers 
Bills

----------


## oyarde

> Yeah, except it's easier to get first seed in an easy division than a wildcard berth in a tough one.  I can't dismiss the 49ers.  Everyone around here is grousing about the pokes, but it wasn't them being bad, it was Frisco being good.
> 
> Green Bay is too.  It won't be a blowout.


It was a two  point game earlier this yr. I figure GB at home with Rogers is good for a 3 point win. They are both going to score points. 9ers should be able to run the ball.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings complete interview with GM candidate Brandon.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

Hey, I thought I would just be a guest player.  But I'm a celebrity.  Always wanted to be a celeb.

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

*​*Titans , Packers , Bucs , Bills

----------


## tebowlives

Bengals
Packers
Buccaneers
Chiefs

----------


## sam1952



----------


## tebowlives

> Hey, I thought I would just be a guest player.  But I'm a celebrity.  Always wanted to be a celeb.


It's all a part of my natural charm that attracts we the people to be involved with me. Granted being part of 'Muricas Team does add to the appeal.

btw After the playoffs are over we close the season with a group sing. I'll post the lyrics to the Cowboys fight song at that time.

----------


## tebowlives

> 


That fraud Rothillburger should have retired a long time ago. Bobby Layne was the last Steeler quarterback worth a $#@!.

----------


## tebowlives

> Vikings complete interview with GM candidate Brandon.


The Vikings getting a Brandon would be absolutely perfect.

----------


## sam1952

> That fraud Rothillburger should have retired a long time ago. Bobby Layne was the last Steeler quarterback worth a $#@!.


Yeah I know, some fraud... three Super Bowl appearances and two wins, lol. Bradshaw was no good either... four super bowl win with two against the Cowboys...

----------


## tebowlives

> Yeah I know, some fraud... three Super Bowl appearances and two wins, lol. Bradshaw was no good either... four super bowl win with two against the Cowboys...


Three times in the first 25 years the Steelers were above 500. Hall of Famer Layne gets there and the first 2 years they go above 500. He won 3 titles with his previous team and didn't have a Hall of Fame defense to bail him out
Not surprising the best Steeler QB is from Texas.

----------


## sam1952

> Three times in the first 25 years the Steelers were above 500. Hall of Famer Layne gets there and the first 2 years they go above 500. He won 3 titles with his previous team and didn't have a Hall of Fame defense to bail him out
> Not surprising the best Steeler QB is from Texas.


Same with Cowboys best running back. Born in pa, college at Pitt. Tony Dorset, wins NCAA national championship one year then leads the Cowboys to a Super Bowl win. Not the “doomsday defense”. I guess Rodger Staubach sucked too... well I guess on one hand he couldn’t beat the Steeler defense like Bradshaw did “doomsday”.

----------


## oyarde

> The Vikings getting a Brandon would be absolutely perfect.


Looks like down to two candidates with leading being KC director of player personnel , other browns VP. If ya gotta take the browns vp you may have been  better off with the guy they fired.

----------


## tebowlives

> Same with Cowboys best running back. Born in pa, college at Pitt. Tony Dorset, wins NCAA national championship one year then leads the Cowboys to a Super Bowl win. Not the “doomsday defense”. I guess Rodger Staubach sucked too... well I guess on one hand he couldn’t beat the Steeler defense like Bradshaw did “doomsday”.


The leading rusher in NFL history, Dallas Cowboy great Emmitt Smith, is from Florida. 
The mid 1990 Cowboys teams was better. 1995 was an easy Super Bowl for us.

----------


## sam1952

> The leading rusher in NFL history, Dallas Cowboy great Emmitt Smith, is from Florida. 
> The mid 1990 Cowboys teams was better. 1995 was an easy Super Bowl for us.



No doubt Emmitt Smith was a great running back but Id take Dorsett. As to the easy Super Bowl for the 95 season it certainly wasnt the Cowboys who made it easy it was the Steelers lack of a quarterback that won the game for them. Neil ODonell was an average quarterback at best. Basically giving Dallas two interceptions.
No matter, the Steelers lead the Cowboys 2 to1 in heads up Super Bowls


Edited to add; the Cowboys didnt cover the spread in that game either.

----------


## tebowlives

> No doubt Emmitt Smith was a great running back but I’d take Dorsett. As to the “easy” Super Bowl for the 95 season it certainly wasn’t the Cowboys who made it easy it was the Steelers lack of a quarterback that won the game for them. Neil O’Donell was an average quarterback at best. Basically giving Dallas two interceptions.
> No matter, the Steelers lead the Cowboys 2 to1 in heads up Super Bowls
> 
> 
> Edited to add; the Cowboys didn’t cover the spread in that game either.


Dorsett 3334 carries/catches 90 TDs *90 fumbles or 1 every 37 touches*
Smith 4924 carries/catches 175 TDs *61 fumbles or* *1 every 81 touches

*plus twice as many TDs on only ~50% more touches

As playmaker said, "all I need to do is score me some touchdowns and they'll forget about all this."

----------


## sam1952

I had to look it up but Dorsett played 11 seasons and Smith played 13. No question you are correct that Smith is the best back the Cowboys have had.
My only point is I was always a fan of Dorsett. Followed his career at Pitt and just liked the style he played. Even with the Cowboys.

----------


## oyarde

Bengals giving up 22 points a game this season , Titans giving up 21 points a game this yr.

----------


## tebowlives

> I had to look it up but Dorsett played 11 seasons and Smith played 13. No question you are correct that Smith is the best back the Cowboys have had.
> My only point is I was always a fan of Dorsett. Followed his career at Pitt and just liked the style he played. Even with the Cowboys.


Dorsett strength was in his long plays. 20 of his 90 TDs were 30 yards or more 22%. Smith had 12 out of 175 or 7%

Dorsett was the last breakaway runner we had except for Herschel Walker. But he wasn't around that long as we used him to rip off Minnesota in a trade which led to our 3 Super Bowls wins in 4 years time.

----------


## oyarde

Bengals only get a FG out of the turnover . Tenn offense looking really flat starting out .

----------


## oyarde

After  one quarter Bengals 2 FG's titans 0

----------


## oyarde

6 min to half Titans 6 Bengals 6. Titans failed two point conversion . These teams so far not looking like they have a chance to win after today.

----------


## oyarde

Aikman compares cowboys to jets . Jerry Jones not a big fan of Amari Cooper it seems.

----------


## acptulsa

I love it when they play for the Lamar Hunt Trophy in Arrowhead.

----------


## tebowlives

Bengals win in a close one. Burrow has to learn to get rid of the ball or at least roll out. 
The other AFC game could turn out to be a defensive battle too.

----------


## oyarde

Has there ever been a softer offensive number one seed in the AFC ? If so , who ?Anyway the winner of that game ( Bengals)  will be the biggest underdog in the playoffs this yr

----------


## oyarde

I cant be up all night I already had  a 8 oz sirloin ,  twelve oz ribeye  , a six pack of Dos Equis , half a pack of gummi bears and its supposed to snow in the morning .

----------


## oyarde

Burrow becomes second QB to be sacked 8 times or more to win playoff game ( Mcnabb beat packers )

----------


## oyarde

Packers easy opening TD drive .

----------


## oyarde

9 ers opening drive gets to a  4th and 21

----------


## oyarde

9ers second drive ends at 4th and 11

----------


## oyarde

9ers third posession ends in 4th and 13

----------


## oyarde

2 min to half 9ers get into FG  range trailing 7 - 0

----------


## oyarde

9ers throw a pick . Packers continue on with shutout.

----------


## oyarde

Halftime 9ers 0 packers 7

----------


## oyarde

packers in FG range leading 7 - 3 with 16 min to play , previously missed only FG attempt

----------


## oyarde

packer first down at 9er 19

----------


## oyarde

Packers at 9er 18 end of third quarter

----------


## oyarde

packers 10 9ers 3 with 11 1/2 to play. One more packer score probably needed for a victory

----------


## oyarde

9 ers clown town now , needing two scores to win ,  on 4th and 1  dont take the points and go for it . 6 min to play

----------


## oyarde

9ers tie it up on blocked punt , packer ball with 4 1/2 to play

----------


## oyarde

Even if the 9ers were to miss this game winner FG , packers special teams get an F -

----------


## oyarde

Hopefully this is the end of rogers in GB too .

----------


## tebowlives

*Wild Card Week 2*






*celebrity*

*pro*
*pro*
*pro*
*pro*



*NCL*

*GSA*
*sam1952*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

*winner*



Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals

Bengals



Bills
Bills
Bills
*Patriots*

Bills



Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers

Buccaneers



49ers
*Cowboys*
49ers
*Cowboys*

49ers



Chiefs
*Steelers*
Chiefs
Chiefs

Chiefs



*Cardinals*
Rams
Rams
Rams

Rams

Bengals

*Titans*
*Titans*
*Titans*
Bengals

Bengals

*Packers*
*
*
*Packers*
*Packers*
*Packers*
*Packers*

49ers

*Buccaneers*
*
*
*Buccaneers*
*Buccaneers*
*Buccaneers*
*Buccaneers*

Rams

*
*
*
*
5
4
6
5

9

Bills

Bills
Bills
Chiefs
Chiefs

----------


## oyarde

Both 1 seeds out . Really opens things up for Brady in NFC if they can get by Rams.

----------


## tebowlives

These BS weather games cause the quality of play to go down and injuries to increase. At least play the Green Bay in the afternoon and the game in Tennessee at night.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Now that Rodgers is a free agent, will he stay with the Packers or will he go to another team and what team could he possibly go to?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> 9 ers clown town now , needing two scores to win ,  on 4th and 1  dont take the points and go for it . 6 min to play


Clown town wins?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> These BS weather games cause the quality of play to go down and injuries to increase. At least play the Green Bay in the afternoon and the game in Tennessee at night.


No worries. The rest of the NFC games will be 65 degrees + and sunny.

----------


## oyarde

> Clown town wins?


yes with a blocked punt for a td. I suppose that was the script all along.

----------


## oyarde

> Now that Rodgers is a free agent, will he stay with the Packers or will he go to another team and what team could he possibly go to?


Rogers wont be there unless they sign the team over to him. Special teams coach probably shouldnt be there as well . Without Rogers green bay goes to the cellar which pleases me of course.

----------


## acptulsa

Stafford had to join the sheep to roar like a lion.

----------


## oyarde

Looks like Rams vs winner of Chiefs -  Bills will be the highly favored super bowl teams .

----------


## acptulsa

> Yeah, except it's easier to get first seed in an easy division than a wildcard berth in a tough one.  I can't dismiss the 49ers.  Everyone around here is grousing about the pokes, but it wasn't them being bad, it was Frisco being good.
> 
> Green Bay is too.  It won't be a blowout.





> *Wild Card Week 2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *celebrity*
> 
> ...


I call one game all season and beat everybody.

----------


## tebowlives

Bucs getting back into it

Wild back to back plays.

----------


## acptulsa

After what I've seen so far this weekend, I really like seeing the home team suddenly pick up momentum.  I hope this trend continues through the evening.

----------


## tebowlives

> Rogers wont be there unless they sign the team over to him. Special teams coach probably shouldnt be there as well . Without Rogers green bay goes to the cellar which pleases me of course.


Love isn't good enough. Maybe trade for Minshew if Rogers leaves? Or go after Taylor Heinicke

----------


## oyarde

Rams trying to keep brady in it , three lost fumbles , one at Bucs 1 another at Bucs 25. He should be investigated and then banned from football until at least 2024.

----------


## oyarde

I wonder how rams fans feel about cam akers betting on the bucs ?

----------


## oyarde

Stafford should just keep the ball with him and the center now until they kick the FG try

----------


## oyarde

Bills run 8 plays and get into red zone to open , only one RB run.

----------


## oyarde

13 plays Bills 7 .

----------


## acptulsa

Mahomes just made a left-handed pass with his right hand.

Right on the numbers.

----------


## oyarde

KC 7 plays and in the red zone .

----------


## oyarde

I wonder if brady ever had to throw 50 passes before a TD like he did today?

----------


## acptulsa

> 13 plays Bills 7 .


11 plays Chiefs 7.

Should have been 12, though.  His knee was already down when he knocked the pylon over.

----------


## oyarde

17 1/2 to Half tied at 7

----------


## acptulsa

Frank!  My man!  There ain't a thing Melvin can't handle about Tom Brady.  Catch the damned ball!

----------


## acptulsa

Damn these two teams are good.

----------


## oyarde

KC 14 Bills 7 bout 2 min to half Bills ball. KC gets the ball in the Third

----------


## oyarde

14 all , nearly Half

----------


## oyarde

Super Bowl teams this yr will have five losses ea minimum . I'm not sure if that is unusual . I know it would have been back before the expanded schedules

----------


## acptulsa

Remember when commercials for direct competitors never appeared on the same channel two minutes apart?

----------


## otherone

> Stafford should just keep the ball with him and the center now until they kick the FG try


Spewed bourbon on my phone. Jerk.

----------


## acptulsa

Still tied at the half.

----------


## oyarde

Chiefs 17 Bills 14 about 22 min to play

----------


## oyarde

Chiefs lead 23 - 14 with 17 min to play , KC has 160 yards rushing but has missed a FG and XP keeping the Bills in it. Blls have to get something out of this drive , last drive after a 7 yard 1st down pass they ran twice for one yard ea and punted.

----------


## oyarde

Bills respond with a TD

----------


## acptulsa

Haven't seen Hill return a kick for some time.  Guess it has been long enough the Bills forgot how good he is at it.

----------


## oyarde

KC 26 Bills 21 about 9 min to play

----------


## acptulsa

Both Mathieu _and_ Ward down?

Damn.

----------


## oyarde

Bills 3rd and 6 at KC 32 with 3 1/2 to play

----------


## oyarde

2 1/2 to play Bills at KC 24 , 3rd and 10

----------


## acptulsa

I know exactly how loud that place is.  Might as well call plays from the tailpipe of a running jet.

----------


## oyarde

Bills 4th and 13 at KC 27 , 2 min to play Chiefs lead by 5

----------


## oyarde

KC will have 1:54 on the clock for the tie or win , they trail 29 - 26

----------


## oyarde

Bet the Chiefs would like to have that missed XP now

----------


## oyarde

1:02 to play Chiefs 33 Bills 29

----------


## acptulsa

Kelce and Hill.  Because just damn!  Need a first down desperately?  Kelce's open.  You can hit Hill in stride?  Beware the sonic boom.

----------


## oyarde

Bills at KC 47 with 49 seconds to play , need a TD

----------


## acptulsa

Ward's back!

----------


## oyarde

32 Seconds remain Bills at Chiefs 35

----------


## oyarde

Bills 36 KC 33 only 13 seconds remain

----------


## acptulsa

As a Chiefs fan I want them to punch it in.  But part of me wants Butker to tie it up, because this game is too entertaining, I want OT.

----------


## oyarde

36 to 36 with two seconds remaining

----------


## oyarde

Whoever wins the toss is very important . If I got the ball I'd just play four downs for the TD .No way I 'm turning it over to the defense expecting to get it back

----------


## acptulsa

> Whoever wins the toss is very important


I love that coin.  That's just the best coin ever.

----------


## oyarde

KC first down at Bills 8

----------


## acptulsa

Coach: Try not to run sideways too much, and don't run backwards at all.

Tyreek Hill: That rule doesn't apply to me.  I can get a ticket in a school zone with no vehicle.

----------


## oyarde

Chiefs 42 Bills 36

----------


## acptulsa

I don't expect to see another game this good this postseason.

Or maybe ever.

----------


## oyarde

The Great Oyarde remains in first place

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## tebowlives

*Wild Card Week 2*






*celebrity*

*pro*
*pro*
*pro*
*pro*



*NCL*

*GSA*
*sam1952*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

*winner*



Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals

Bengals



Bills
Bills
Bills
*Patriots*

Bills



Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers

Buccaneers



49ers
*Cowboys*
49ers
*Cowboys*

49ers



Chiefs
*Steelers*
Chiefs
Chiefs

Chiefs



*Cardinals*
Rams
Rams
Rams

Rams

Bengals

*Titans*
*Titans*
*Titans*
Bengals

Bengals

*Packers*
*
*
*Packers*
*Packers*
*Packers*
*Packers*

49ers

*Buccaneers*
*
*
*Buccaneers*
*Buccaneers*
*Buccaneers*
*Buccaneers*

Rams

*Bills*

*Bills*
*Bills*
Chiefs
Chiefs

Chiefs

*
*

5
4
7
6

10

----------


## tebowlives

Chiefs, Bills game may be the best game I've watched.
No doubt, as far as a playoff week goes, this was the best I've watched.

----------


## tebowlives

*Conference Championship Week*

49ers	@	Rams
Bengals	@	Chiefs

----------


## acptulsa

> Chiefs, Bills game may be the best game I've watched.


Lord.  If I was vaxxed, I'd be dead.

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## oyarde

I'll take the Chiefs and Rams.

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## acptulsa



----------


## tebowlives

> Crap. I hope he doesn't choke me. I hear they're really good at choking.


San Fran is an under rated team. Dallas was given a bit to much credit for their season. I thought Dallas would win, but I wasn't surprised when San Fran won. A couple of their key defensive players went down late and that helped Dallas get back in it.

Plus you can't come sashaying in here buck naked. Name your team. And don't be a front runner.

----------


## otherone

> San Fran is an under rated team. Dallas was given a bit to much credit for their season. I thought Dallas would win, but I wasn't surprised when San Fran won. A couple of their key defensive players went down late and that helped Dallas get back in it.
> 
> Plus you can't come sashaying in here buck naked. Name your team. And don't be a front runner.


I used to post on the actual NFL thread, not this fantasy thread. How many players on Dallas's roster were alive in 1996?

----------


## tebowlives

> I used to post on the actual NFL thread, not this fantasy thread. How many players on Dallas's roster were alive in 1996?


This is THE NFL thread.

1996? At least we could text about our title. Bet you don't have any.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Rothlisberger retires after 18 seasons.

----------


## tebowlives

> Rothlisberger retires after 18 seasons.


I wonder if the Steelers are going to stay put with Mason Rudolph or draft someone else?

----------


## tebowlives

Harbaugh to the Vikings?

https://bringmethenews.com/minnesota...belongs-to-him

----------


## acptulsa

The Lamar Hunt Trophy is more important to this longtime Chiefs fan than the Lombardi.

Here we go!

----------


## oyarde

kc 21 bengals 3 , 5 min to Half .

----------


## acptulsa

This might not be as exciting a finish as last week's game...

----------


## acptulsa

Well, hard to get mad at Mahomes for throwing an interception when he makes the tackle too.

----------


## acptulsa

> This might not be as exciting a finish as last week's game...


That didn't age well.

----------


## oyarde

KC 21 Bengals 21 a quarter to play .

----------


## acptulsa

Did Joe Burrow bathe in axle grease at halftime?

----------


## oyarde

Bengals first lead 24 - 21 with 6 min to play on a 52 yard FG . KC has not scored in second half and ended first half at Bengal one on failed TD attempt. Has the Arrowhead magic worn off ? KC has won 11 of last 12 after an Oct loss to Titans .

----------


## oyarde

KC at Bengal 15 with 2 min to play

----------


## oyarde

At Bengal 11

----------


## oyarde

At Cincy 4 with 1:26 to play

----------


## acptulsa

Chiefs have a defense that's no good until the second half of the season.  The Bengals' defense is no good until the second half of the game.

----------


## oyarde

Third down at Cincy 9

----------


## oyarde

Guess they throw one in end zone and kick the FG if they dont get the TD . Just about have to get the TD

----------


## oyarde

Made FG tied at 24 going to OT .Who wins the toss ?

----------


## acptulsa

Smart taking the sack.  Butler's clutch from over forty yards.  It's the chip shots he misses.

Come on coin!  Coin! Coin! Rah rah rah!

----------


## mtr1979

Game over Kansas City won coin toss.  Man I hate NFL overtime rules.

----------


## acptulsa

Looks like the grim reaper went fickle on us.

----------


## oyarde

KC pretty well looked like chumps since they got the first 21

----------


## acptulsa

> This might not be as exciting a finish as last week's game...


Didn't age well at all.

----------


## mtr1979

I was playing the percentages I'm glad I was wrong.

----------


## acptulsa

> I was playing the percentages I'm glad I was wrong.


Lizard.

----------


## tebowlives

It's all over. oyarde wins.



*Conference Championship Week*






*celebrity*

*pro*
*pro*
*pro*
*pro*



*NCL*

*GSA*
*sam1952*
*oyarde*
*tebowlives*

*winner*



Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals

Bengals



Bills
Bills
Bills
*Patriots*

Bills



Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers

Buccaneers



49ers
*Cowboys*
49ers
*Cowboys*

49ers



Chiefs
*Steelers*
Chiefs
Chiefs

Chiefs



*Cardinals*
Rams
Rams
Rams

Rams

Bengals

*Titans*
*Titans*
*Titans*
Bengals

Bengals

*Packers*
*
*
*Packers*
*Packers*
*Packers*
*Packers*

49ers

*Buccaneers*
*
*
*Buccaneers*
*Buccaneers*
*Buccaneers*
*Buccaneers*

Rams

*Bills*

*Bills*
*Bills*
Chiefs
Chiefs

Chiefs

Bengals

Bengals
Bengals
*Chiefs*
*Chiefs*

Bengals

Rams

*49ers*
*49ers*
Rams
*49ers*

Rams



6
5
8
6

12





*Champions*



2021
oyarde


2020
Anti G


2019
juleswin






*High Score*



tebowlives
14/15


Season 1
Week 8

----------


## oyarde

Rogers cant win at home , Mahomes cant win at home , Brady cant win . Passing of the torch.  Burrow now the man to beat .Have to see if the Rams can bail me out now .

----------


## oyarde

Rams trail by 3 with 13 1/2 to play

----------


## oyarde

Tie game with 6:53 to play

----------


## oyarde

2 min warning , Rams at 9er 11 .

----------


## oyarde

Rams 20 9ers 17 1:46 to play

----------


## oyarde

That FG the Rams missed earlier looming large now unless the defense bails them out .

----------


## oyarde

Rams get the interception .

----------


## oyarde

Rams win , score 13 4th quarter points .

----------


## oyarde

The Great Oyarde remains on top .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Of course the Bengals are going to the Super Bowl.  It is the year of the tiger after all.

----------


## tebowlives

> The Great Oyarde remains on top .


I let you win

----------


## Anti Globalist

Tom Brady retires after 22 seasons.

----------


## oyarde

> Of course the Bengals are going to the Super Bowl.  It is the year of the tiger after all.


If I had to pick I'd take the Rams by 5 to cover . I dont have to though because I've already beaten tebowlives . Rams will be wearing the white jersies . Bengals had first choice .

----------


## sam1952

I like the Rams in the game but will be rooting for the Bengals.
Congratulations to oyarde

----------


## sam1952



----------


## oyarde

Will Jimmy G be a 9er , a Steeler next season or go to Washington to be a cowboy slayer ?

----------


## Anti Globalist

Which QB has the better story if they win the Super Bowl?  The guy who had a season ending injury last year, or the guy who spent his whole career in Detroit only to go to a new team and make it to the Super Bowl his first year there?

----------


## sam1952

Well he won’t be a Steeler, would be great to have him. Steelers will stay with Mason Rudolph.

----------


## oyarde

Washington will make an offer for him. With Rudolph at Steelers , Jimmy G gone from the $#@!ting streets , Rogers gone from green bay , Brady retirement I think my Vikings win the division easily and dont expect to see Bucs or 9ers in playoffs next year unless 9ers keep him.

----------


## oyarde

I'll go ahead also and make my prediction that the cowboys dont get to the National Football Conference Championship game. Early favorites appear to be Rams and Vikings. I'm sure though there are Cardinals fans out there hoping .

----------


## sam1952

> Washington will make an offer for him. With Rudolph at Steelers , Jimmy G gone from the $#@!ting streets , Rogers gone from green bay , Brady retirement I think my Vikings win the division easily and dont expect to see Bucs or 9ers in playoffs next year unless 9ers keep him.


Doesn’t he have one more year on his contract? They will want a lot for him

----------


## tebowlives

> Doesn’t he have one more year on his contract? They will want a lot for him


Yes he does. Dunno why there is talk about dumping him. His 2022 season his pay is the same as last year so it's not like they'll take an extra big hit.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Seems the majority of people want the Bengals to win.

----------


## oyarde

packers let special teams coach go which is a shame

----------


## Anti Globalist

Doug Pederson hired as Jacksonville's new HC.

----------


## mtr1979

Tried watching the pro bowl.  Couldn't do it.  Nothing but a circle jerk.  They need to end the pro bowl.  Players don't take it seriously.  Why would they? Risk having a career ending injury in an exhibition game.  

They have the right idea with the skills competition only they need to expand it.  Have players do sprinting competitions and have the crown of fastest man in NFL.  Don't leave the big guys out of it.  Have a strongman style competition and have the crown of NFL's strongest man.

----------


## sam1952



----------


## Anti Globalist

Tom Brady hints that it's possible he may come out of retirement.  Wonder if he will pull a Michael Jordan.

----------


## tebowlives

> Tom Brady hints that it's possible he may come out of retirement.  Wonder if he will pull a Michael Jordan.


He should go to the Vikings. They need a quarterback.

Rams Tyler Higbee and tackle Joe Noteboom were placed on injured reserve on Friday.

Edge to the Bengals

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

Bengals to win it all!

----------


## oyarde

Rams lead 7 - 0 after easy TD drive after Bengals gift them ball at midfield turning it over on downs

----------


## oyarde

Rams ball after Bengal 3 and out leading 7 - 0 with 20 min to half

----------


## oyarde

After blown xp  Rams lead 13 - 3 with 13 min to half

----------


## oyarde

Rams 13 Bengals 10  with 5 1/2 to half Rams ball. Bengals get into game with TD

----------


## mtr1979

I know I'm a little late to the party, but why doesn't someone start an
Offical NFL Thread? I've used the search bar and no one has done it. 
A Mod or someone with 10,000 plus post needs to do it basically someone with Juice.

I don't like that cowboys fans get a dopamine hit every time they see this thread in New Posts.

Last thing tried watching the superbowl, but they had to have some woke propaganda at the coin toss with Billie Jean King.
I'm sure most of the commercials are woke BS as well.

----------


## oyarde

Halftime Rams 13 Bengals 10

----------


## sam1952

Yes the commercials are woke... all of them. Ya gotta remember the Cowboys are “America’s Team”.. :/
Welcome and join in next season!

----------


## oyarde

Bengals  first lead , 17 -13

----------


## oyarde

Rams ball trailing 20 - 16 with 4 min to play in the Third qtr

----------


## oyarde

Rams ball trailing 20 - 16 with 11 min to play

----------


## oyarde

Rams ball trailing 16 - 20 with 6 min to play.

----------


## oyarde

Rams 1st and 8 at Bengal 8 1:55 to play . Two Min warning

----------


## oyarde

Rams 23 Bengals 20 1:25 to play. Bengals do not have three timeouts

----------


## oyarde

Bengals move to midfield with 43 seconds left

----------


## oyarde

Rams D holds Bengals on downs for the win

----------


## acptulsa

The Rams defense is certainly better than that of the Chiefs.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Congrats to the Los Angeles Rams.

----------


## tebowlives

> I know I'm a little late to the party, but why doesn't someone start an
> Offical NFL Thread? I've used the search bar and no one has done it. 
> A Mod or someone with 10,000 plus post needs to do it basically someone with Juice.


Because this is the official NFL thread. If you knew anything about football you could see that. I bet you throw like a girl.




> I don't like that cowboys fans get a dopamine hit every time they see this thread in New Posts.


No one cares what an NFL newbie has to say. If I wanted to hear someone say dumb things about the NFL, I'll ask a Viking fan.





> Last thing tried watching the superbowl, but they had to have some woke propaganda at the coin toss with Billie Jean King.
> I'm sure most of the commercials are woke BS as well.


wtf are you commenting about wanting an official NFL thread when you don't regularly watch the Super Bowl? Go back to curling or some other wussy, non American sport.

----------


## tebowlives

No doubt the best NFL season as far as playoffs go.

----------


## mtr1979

> Because this is the official NFL thread. If you knew anything about football you could see that. I bet you throw like a girl.
> 
> No one cares what an NFL newbie has to say. If I wanted to hear someone say dumb things about the NFL, I'll ask a Viking fan.
> 
> 
> wtf are you commenting about wanting an official NFL thread when you don't regularly watch the Super Bowl? Go back to curling or some other wussy, non American sport.


U mad brah?

Typical cowboys fan.

https://www.audacy.com/krld/news/loc...st-sore-losers

Maybe I'm not the biggest sportsball fan.  
My favorite NFL ball team is the Miami because I'm a big fan of the TV show CSI: Miami.  David Caruso's work on that show was phenomenal.  I'm actually being serious he is a great actor.  What do you have to say about that?

----------


## Anti Globalist

> Yes the commercials are woke... all of them. Ya gotta remember the Cowboys are “America’s Team”.. :/
> Welcome and join in next season!


Super Bowl commercials haven't really been funny for a long time now.  Last time I remember them being funny was 10 years ago.

----------


## tebowlives

> U mad brah?
> 
> Typical cowboys fan.
> 
> https://www.audacy.com/krld/news/loc...st-sore-losers
> 
> Maybe I'm not the biggest sportsball fan.  
> My favorite NFL ball team is the Miami because I'm a big fan of the TV show CSI: Miami.  David Caruso's work on that show was phenomenal.  I'm actually being serious he is a great actor.  What do you have to say about that?


If the answer is Caruso and the Dolphins then the question is "Name two things from Miami that haven't done squat in 10 Years".

----------


## tebowlives

> Super Bowl commercials haven't really been funny for a long time now.  Last time I remember them being funny was 10 years ago.


Yea it's been awhile. They pretty much suck now.

----------


## tebowlives

> Congrats to the Los Angeles Rams.


Came in first in the toughest division in football and won it all.
We'll see how Cincy does next year with Burrow having another full season under his belt. One thing about them, they don't shoot themselves in the foot with penalties. The last 3 years, it's been is 227, 120, and 326 more penalty yards called on their opponents

----------


## oyarde

I didnt see Dickerson at the game . Truth is he is more of a Colts fan these days I think.

----------


## dannno

Best Superbowl Ad:

----------


## mtr1979

> Best Superbowl Ad:


First time seeing this and I'm not impressed.  Very strong try hard vibe.  Looks like Mr. McCormick is trying to slum for the "low information voters."  A thirty second search will tell you all you need to know about the guy.  A Democrat before 1996, a Bush appointee, a hedge fund manager, he supported TPP, and the list goes on and on.

Back to football this year Miami has 8 draft picks.  Their first pick is number 29.  I'll be interested who they get in the draft and who they are able to pick up in free agency.
Keep in mind Miami was 30th in rushing this season.

----------


## tebowlives

> First time seeing this and I'm not impressed.  Very strong try hard vibe.  Looks like Mr. McCormick is trying to slum for the "low information voters."  A thirty second search will tell you all you need to know about the guy.  A Democrat before 1996, a Bush appointee, a hedge fund manager, he supported TPP, and the list goes on and on.
> 
> Back to football this year Miami has 8 draft picks.  Their first pick is number 29.  I'll be interested who they get in the draft and who they are able to pick up in free agency.
> Keep in mind Miami was 30th in rushing this season.


I think they will go after a tackle to protect Tua Tags

----------


## sam1952



----------


## mtr1979

> I think they will go after a tackle to protect Tua Tags


Everyone is saying the o-line is what is holding Miami back.  They hired Frank Smith who is said to be an o-line expert.

I've been getting lost in stats lately.  Let's look at Cincinnati.  Joe Burrow was sacked 51 times (led the league) this year, but the Bengals were good.  I believe they were  23rd in rushing which isn't special, but better than 30th.  A better run game could take some pressure off Tua.
I know Melvin Gordon is in free agency right now.

----------


## tebowlives

> Everyone is saying the o-line is what is holding Miami back.  They hired Frank Smith who is said to be an o-line expert.
> 
> I've been getting lost in stats lately.  Let's look at Cincinnati.  Joe Burrow was sacked 51 times (led the league) this year, but the Bengals were good.  I believe they were  23rd in rushing which isn't special, but better than 30th.  A better run game could take some pressure off Tua.
> I know Melvin Gordon is in free agency right now.


One of the things about the Bengals is they get penalties 72-620 vs 116-946. They got 33 first downs to their opponents 19 on penalties. They had the 2nd best yards per catch so they can go downfield better than other teams to make up that distance. 

The Fins play in a division with arguably the 2 best teams in the AFC but they did have a nice last half 8-1

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

Imagine how good the Bengals would be if they could cut the sacks in half. 

It is one thing to say a fighter can take a punch but those punches add up and do damage.

----------


## mtr1979

> One of the things about the Bengals is they get penalties 72-620 vs 116-946. They got 33 first downs to their opponents 19 on penalties. They had the 2nd best yards per catch so they can go downfield better than other teams to make up that distance. 
> 
> The Fins play in a division with arguably the 2 best teams in the AFC but they did have a nice last half 8-1


I didn't realize the Bengals were the lowest penalized team.  After further research I found out the Rams were the second lowest with 637 yards.  For me it is fun to go down the stats rabbit hole, but sometimes when you go down the rabbit hole you only have more questions.

My biggest question of the 2021-2022 season is how did the Rams win the superbowl?  Stafford tied for league lead in interceptions.  They were not elite in any one category.  

I'm still trying to get a handle on NFL stats.  I used to be big on MLB sabermetrics, but I'm done with baseball.  Since the MLB implemented a universal DH I'll never watch another game.

----------


## asurfaholic

What is a universal DH?

----------


## tebowlives

> I didn't realize the Bengals were the lowest penalized team.  After further research I found out the Rams were the second lowest with 637 yards.  For me it is fun to go down the stats rabbit hole, but sometimes when you go down the rabbit hole you only have more questions.
> 
> My biggest question of the 2021-2022 season is how did the Rams win the superbowl?  Stafford tied for league lead in interceptions.  They were not elite in any one category.  
> 
> I'm still trying to get a handle on NFL stats.  I used to be big on MLB sabermetrics, but I'm done with baseball.  Since the MLB implemented a universal DH I'll never watch another game.


They were +2 in turnovers and outgained their opponents by ~450 yards. Their punter Hekker is one of the best. 62 punts and only 9 returned. Outgained their opponents on punts by 155 yards. That 450 yard advantage is now 600
They sacked their opponents 50 times vs 31 times being sacked

AND they had 4 pick sixes and didn't give up any. That's huge! from 2010 _"Since the AFL-NFL merger in 1970, teams that return an interception for a touchdown in a game are 1,187-343-3, a winning percentage of 77.5."_

----------


## oyarde

> What is a universal DH?


Designated Hitter ( in place of pitcher ) is what DH means but I thought it was just the American League. I've been an A's fan since the 60's so I dont watch a lot of National League ball but we play games against them and our pitchers had to bat so I dunno. I dont think there will be a baseball season this yr anyway  because I dont expect there to be a labor agreement so I'm viewing that as a big negative for future fan base etc Best thing about baseball is there is no cowboys , just the hated houston colt .45's ( cheater astros) .

----------


## mtr1979

> Designated Hitter ( in place of pitcher ) is what DH means but I thought it was just the American League. I've been an A's fan since the 60's so I dont watch a lot of National League ball but we play games against them and our pitchers had to bat so I dunno. I dont think there will be a baseball season this yr anyway  because I dont expect there to be a labor agreement so I'm viewing that as a big negative for future fan base etc Best thing about baseball is there is no cowboys , just the hated houston colt .45's ( cheater astros) .


The DH is coming to the NL this year if the season happens.
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.si....t-negotiations

----------


## mtr1979

Now back to football.  I saw some good news for the Dolphins.  They have the most salary cap room in the NFL.  
https://www.google.com/amp/s/sportsn...ff-season/amp/

According to this article Jacksonville also looks to be in a good position.  I would like to see Jacksonville turn it around.

----------


## tebowlives

> Designated Hitter ( in place of pitcher ) is what DH means but I thought it was just the American League. I've been an A's fan since the 60's so I dont watch a lot of National League ball but we play games against them and our pitchers had to bat so I dunno. I dont think there will be a baseball season this yr anyway  because I dont expect there to be a labor agreement so I'm viewing that as a big negative for future fan base etc Best thing about baseball is there is no cowboys , just the hated houston colt .45's ( cheater astros) .


oh cool. another sport you know little about. Your baseball team is nothing more than a bunch of carpet baggers from the swamp who left in 1961.

----------


## oyarde

> The DH is coming to the NL this year if the season happens.
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.si....t-negotiations


I see . Cant see that going over big with NL fans but I dont think they'll play anyway.

----------


## Anti Globalist

The new HC of the Dolphins looks like he should be working as a Starbucks barista.

----------


## oyarde

> The new HC of the Dolphins looks like he should be working as a Starbucks barista.


Wont be long and that could happen

----------


## mtr1979

Looking forward to the NFL draft.  A lot of the mock drafts I've been seeing show Evan O'Neal going #1 (Jacksonville) and Aidan Hutchinson #2 (Detroit).  

From the stats I've looked at Jacksonville isn't that bad offensively.  I mean they are not absolute bottom feeders in rushing and passing stats.  They did average the lowest points per game at 14.9.  That could be an issue of coaching in the red zone.

I understand offensive line is everything, but as your #1 draft pick.  Has there ever been an offensive lineman who was the face of a franchise?  I see Hutchinson as a future superstar, the face of a franchise.  Visibility, endorsements, jersey sales and the list goes on.  Should Jacksonville take him at #1?

As bad as Jacksonville was this year I still see them one day being good.  Let's be  honest the AFC south is a weak division?  I'm still not sold on the Titans.  Jacksonville is a warm weather team and that could be a factor in an aging free agents choice.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

I ended up 8-5.  Not even close to being good enough to win anywhere!

----------


## tebowlives

> Looking forward to the NFL draft.  A lot of the mock drafts I've been seeing show Evan O'Neal going #1 (Jacksonville) and Aidan Hutchinson #2 (Detroit).  
> 
> From the stats I've looked at Jacksonville isn't that bad offensively.  I mean they are not absolute bottom feeders in rushing and passing stats.  They did average the lowest points per game at 14.9.  That could be an issue of coaching in the red zone.
> 
> I understand offensive line is everything, but as your #1 draft pick.  Has there ever been an offensive lineman who was the face of a franchise?  I see Hutchinson as a future superstar, the face of a franchise.  Visibility, endorsements, jersey sales and the list goes on.  Should Jacksonville take him at #1?
> 
> As bad as Jacksonville was this year I still see them one day being good.  Let's be  honest the AFC south is a weak division?  I'm still not sold on the Titans.  Jacksonville is a warm weather team and that could be a factor in an aging free agents choice.


They have a good QB. I think he's underrated. AJ Brown was their only good receiver last year. Jones has been banged up the last 2 years and didn't do much. First 3 games 12 catches 204 yds. After that 19-230. Does Henry have another season or 2 in him or has the workload finished his career early?

The Colts aren't too bad except the choking part.

Texans need a QB. Jags will get better. But yea, it is a weak division.

----------


## oyarde

I would think the Colts would be favored to win that division next season as of now.

----------


## mtr1979

> They have a good QB. I think he's underrated. AJ Brown was their only good receiver last year. Jones has been banged up the last 2 years and didn't do much. First 3 games 12 catches 204 yds. After that 19-230. Does Henry have another season or 2 in him or has the workload finished his career early?
> 
> The Colts aren't too bad except the choking part.
> 
> Texans need a QB. Jags will get better. But yea, it is a weak division.


I remember watching the Colts vs the Buccaneers a couple of months ago.  I'm not a fan of either team, but the game sticks with me.  The colts should have won that game.  They were successful running the ball and doing short passing game stuff then they would get to midfield and self destruct.  They would stop running plays that were working and go four and out.  I wonder how many yards Taylor could have accumulated this year with different play calling.  Yeah I know he led the league in rushing.

----------


## tebowlives

Two NFL players are tied for the most consecutive games with 125 yards or more receiving. They both missed extending it to 6 by less than 10 in their next game. 
They both played for the same franchise. 
One is in the Hall of Fame and led the league in receiving yards twice. The other is not and led the league in receiving yardage once.

Guesses? no looking up

----------


## mtr1979

> Two NFL players are tied for the most consecutive games with 125 yards or more receiving. They both missed extending it to 6 by less than 10 in their next game. 
> They both played for the same franchise. 
> One is in the Hall of Fame and led the league in receiving yards twice. The other is not and led the league in receiving yardage once.
> 
> Guesses? no looking up


Jerry Rice and Terrell Owens?

----------


## tebowlives

> Jerry Rice and Terrell Owens?


Nope. Good guess but both are in the Hall of Fame.

----------


## tebowlives

Hint - One is a mega star

----------


## oyarde

calvin johnson

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> Two NFL players are tied for the most consecutive games with 125 yards or more receiving. They both missed extending it to 6 by less than 10 in their next game. 
> They both played for the same franchise. 
> One is in the Hall of Fame and led the league in receiving yards twice. The other is not and led the league in receiving yardage once.
> 
> Guesses? no looking up


I don't understand the whole question, but will take a wild guess.  Tim Brown and Randy Moss.  My wild card guess is Irving Fryar.  And no, I didn't look it up!

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

Oooo, now I'm really thinking about that question.  Now I'm thinking it's someone really new, like a Chase for the Bengals.  Of course, that means the other guy would had to have played for the Bengals.  Or how about Beckam?  Hill?  Fitzgerald?  AB?  Or it must be tied with these playoffs, eh?  Diggs?  Taint been following this the past few years.  Hmmm....

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> Jerry Rice and Terrell Owens?


I'm thinking they played for the same franchise, but at different times.  That's why Randy Moss keeps popping in my head.

----------


## mtr1979

> I'm thinking they played for the same franchise, but at different times.  That's why Randy Moss keeps popping in my head.


I had to look the answer up and I can honestly say I would have NEVER got it.  Some clues were given in previous posts. Here is another clue the franchise they played for is a historically bad franchise absolute bottom feeder.  A place where ultra elite players go and ultimately retire while still in their primes or at least still have a lot left in the tank.

----------


## mtr1979

Here is another "trivia" question.
These two players are considered to many the luckiest ever to lace up football cleats.  One is a quarterback and the other is a running back.
Both played on teams with a supporting cast.  They had either had elite defenses or the best offensive line in history.  

These two guys were good players, but would they be considered all time greatest if they played for bad teams?  I'm interested seeing which off these two guys you all think is luckier?

----------


## tebowlives

> calvin johnson


Correct.

The other player is Lion Pat Studstill who did it in 1966. He also caught a 99 yarder that year. 1266 yards that year. His next highest was 479 yards

----------


## oyarde

RIP former Oilers and Texas Southern great WR Ken Burroughs who has passed at a too young 73

----------


## oyarde

> Correct.
> 
> The other player is Lion Pat Studstill who did it in 1966. He also caught a 99 yarder that year. 1266 yards that year. His next highest was 479 yards


Interesting times , my Vikings went 1-1-1 that season against the sixth place Western Conf Lions ( Lions 2- 0-1 against the Bears ). Lions had Sammy Baugh as QB and running back coach , Dick LeBeau at CB , Alex Karras at DT. Leading rusher and scorer ( other than kicker Garo Yepremian) former Indiana fullback Tom Nowatzke. Lions real problems stemmed from the 28 interceptions the two QBs threw against the 8 TD's they came up with while the leading rusher could only avg 3.4
per carry behind  that Off line. Ol'  Studstill a pretty good runner for a Punter

----------


## oyarde

> Here is another "trivia" question.
> These two players are considered to many the luckiest ever to lace up football cleats.  One is a quarterback and the other is a running back.
> Both played on teams with a supporting cast.  They had either had elite defenses or the best offensive line in history.  
> 
> These two guys were good players, but would they be considered all time greatest if they played for bad teams?  I'm interested seeing which off these two guys you all think is luckier?


1972 dolphins  backfield

----------


## tebowlives

> Interesting times , my Vikings went 1-1-1 that season against the sixth place Western Conf Lions ( Lions 2- 0-1 against the Bears ). Lions had Sammy Baugh as QB and running back coach , Dick LeBeau at CB , Alex Karras at DT. Leading rusher and scorer ( other than kicker Garo Yepremian) former Indiana fullback Tom Nowatzke. Lions real problems stemmed from the 28 interceptions the two QBs threw against the 8 TD's they came up with while the leading rusher could only avg 3.4
> per carry behind  that Off line. Ol'  Studstill a pretty good runner for a Punter


They had a history of weak runners back then. 1965-1967 their first pick was a running back. Mel Farr was the only decent runner.

----------


## tebowlives

> Here is another "trivia" question.
> These two players are considered to many the luckiest ever to lace up football cleats.  One is a quarterback and the other is a running back.
> Both played on teams with a supporting cast.  They had either had elite defenses or the best offensive line in history.  
> 
> These two guys were good players, but would they be considered all time greatest if they played for bad teams?  I'm interested seeing which off these two guys you all think is luckier?


Tarkenton and Chuck Foreman mainly because of the franchise they played for.

Strange question in that, 
Sonny Jurgensen is a Hall of Famer and his teams were bad. Barry Sanders played on some bad teams
That said, playing on a good team does get one publicity. More so back in the day since there wasn't much press.

The o line is where it's at imo.
Rams 1986-1990 all 1000 yard rushers except the last one who got 800 and scored 14 TDs
Dickerson- expected but not the rest
Charles White
Greg Bell
Greg Bell
Cleveland Gary

Trying to think of teams that might fit that description.
1960s Packers
1970's Steelers, Raiders, Vikings
1980's 49ers, Redskins 
Early to mid 90's Cowboys

I'll stop with the Cowboys since the NFL ceased to exist after 1995.

----------


## mtr1979

The two names I was look for my trivia question are Tom Brady and Emmit Smith.

----------


## tebowlives

> The two names I was look for my trivia question are Tom Brady and Emmit Smith.


Quite a few good offenses through time. How many were as good as those two for so long?

----------


## oyarde

Chefs bring bears Nagy in at QB coach

----------


## tebowlives

> Chefs bring bears Nagy in at QB coach


Their QB coach went to become the Giants OC. He wont help. The talent isn't there. Garbage GM

----------


## tebowlives

2013-2019 Brady only had 1 OL who made All Pro. Mankins in 2012
That is unusual

----------


## oyarde

Rumors are former Chargers RB Lionel James has passed away at only 59. RIP

----------


## mtr1979

> 2013-2019 Brady only had 1 OL who made All Pro. Mankins in 2012
> That is unusual


Brandy's career wasn't made off of having an elite o-line that would be Emmitt Smith's career.
Brady had elite defenses.  We will only look at regular season stats from years the patriots won the superbowl, plus the 2007 season where they went undefeated.

2001  #6 team defense - #6 fewest points per game
2003.  #1 TD  #1 fewest pts/pg
2004.  #3. TD. #3 fewest pts/pg
2014.  #8. TD. #8. fewest pts/pg
2016. #1. TD. #1 fewest pts/pg
2018. #7 TD. #6 fewest pts/pg

2007 #4 team defense

All stats are taken from Pro Football Reference
https://www.pro-football-reference.com

----------


## mtr1979

Forgot to put the 2020 season where Bucs won superbowl. They had the #8 team defense that year.

----------


## tebowlives

> Brandy's career wasn't made off of having an elite o-line that would be Emmitt Smith's career.
> Brady had elite defenses.  We will only look at regular season stats from years the patriots won the superbowl, plus the 2007 season where they went undefeated.
> 
> 2001  #6 team defense - #6 fewest points per game
> 2003.  #1 TD  #1 fewest pts/pg
> 2004.  #3. TD. #3 fewest pts/pg
> 2014.  #8. TD. #8. fewest pts/pg
> 2016. #1. TD. #1 fewest pts/pg
> 2018. #7 TD. #6 fewest pts/pg
> ...


Although it is very tough, Super Bowl winners can take the title without a good D. Plus should winning the Super Bowl be what it's based on? After all it eliminates all the Vikings teams.

Brady not turning the ball over keeps his defense off the field.

I think this is a little Dolphin hateraid against the Patriots and Brady. Sounds like your typical tie salesman from Cyprus.

----------


## mtr1979

> Although it is very tough, Super Bowl winners can take the title without a good D. Plus should winning the Super Bowl be what it's based on? After all it eliminates all the Vikings teams.
> 
> Brady not turning the ball over keeps his defense off the field.
> 
> I think this is a little Dolphin hateraid against the Patriots and Brady. Sounds like your typical tie salesman from Cyprus.


Super Bowl rings are why some consider Brady the GOAT.

Good D isn't everything, but it can make average Qb numbers champions.

Brandy's regular season numbers during superbowl winning years.
Touchdowns to INT's. 
2001.   18/12
2003.    23/12
2004.    28/14
2014.    33/9.     These are actually good numbers.
2016.    28/2
2018.    29/11
2020.    40/12.    Good numbers

Aaron Rodgers 2010 season.(Superbowl win)  GB had the #2 defense.  Rodgers had 28 TD's and 11 Int's.
Aaron Rodgers 2021 season.  37 TD's and 4 Int's, but had #13 defense.

Trent Dilfer 2000 season.  Baltimore had #1 defense his numbers were 12TD/11Int.

As far as Dolphin hateraid I just recently became a fan.  I'm a Cornhuskers fan.  I just needed a pro team so I could talk with coworkers about football.

Miami will get good in the next couple of years.  And I will never be like player X is the reason we are champs.  Mike McDaniel is a system guy.  Which is good.  Systems not superstars win championships.

Brady is very good he plays within himself and does his job.  I'm not hating I want system guy you can pick them up lower in the draft and free agency.

Has a "superstar" ever won a championship by themselves?  Ray Lewis?

----------


## tebowlives

> Super Bowl rings are why some consider Brady the GOAT.
> 
> Good D isn't everything, but it can make average Qb numbers champions.
> 
> Brandy's regular season numbers during superbowl winning years.
> Touchdowns to INT's. 
> 2001.   18/12
> 2003.    23/12
> 2004.    28/14
> ...


I don't think 1 player can. Plus Lewis had another player behind him who was every bit as good as he was imo. Rod Woodson.

----------


## mtr1979

> I don't think 1 player can. Plus Lewis had another player behind him who was every bit as good as he was imo. Rod Woodson.


You're right, infact that defense was loaded.  They also had Tony Siragusa, Jamie Sharper, and many others.  That defense only gave up 165 points the entire season.

----------


## tebowlives

Another trivia question. Using the official, unofficial sack totals

After the 1984 season ended, name the top 6 players with the most sacks. All were retired by then. All had 130.5 sacks or more. 
Hall of Famer Claude Humphrey just misses with 130

hint 3 players played the majority of their career for the same franchise. The other three also played the majority of their careers for the same franchise, but a different franchise than the first three.

----------


## oyarde

Alan Page , Carl Eller , Jim Marshall , . Deacon Jones , Jack Youngblood . Coy Bacon. 130 sacks in the 60's and  70's is amazing . played about 30 percent less games and all outside in the weather on fields in poor condition against mostly teams with good running games that didnt pass the ball 25 times a game  There wasnt some speed rush from the outside , you had to beat a guy straight up or inside that outweighed you. I loved playing defensive line when I was a kid. I didnt really start playing offense until the 8th grade.

----------


## tebowlives

> Alan Page , Carl Eller , Jim Marshall , . Deacon Jones , Jack Youngblood . Coy Bacon. 130 sacks in the 60's and  70's is amazing . played about 30 percent less games and all outside in the weather on fields in poor condition against mostly teams with good running games that didnt pass the ball 25 times a game  There wasnt some speed rush from the outside , you had to beat a guy straight up or inside that outweighed you. I loved playing defensive line when I was a kid. I didnt really start playing offense until the 8th grade.


You looked it up.

----------


## oyarde

> You looked it up.


i didnt have to look up the first five

----------


## tebowlives

> i didnt have to look up the first five


Hardly anyone remembers how good Coy Bacon was. He has a familiar name though. Unlike Cedrick Hardman who had 122 in 10 years. San Fran for 8 years and the Raiders for the last 2.

Bacon got a late start too. Played semi pro first.

----------


## oyarde

> Hardly anyone remembers how good Coy Bacon was. He has a familiar name though. Unlike Cedrick Hardman who had 122 in 10 years. San Fran for 8 years and the Raiders for the last 2.
> 
> Bacon got a late start too. Played semi pro first.


I wouldve remembered if he had been on an NFC perennial playoff team although I am getting old because I did watch a lot of Chargers games because they would be the televised late game sometimes . It would still be daylight there while it was dark here. Although of the six I'd say he wouldve been the one to benefit most by some lesser competition because Vikings and Rams played first place schedules and played all the other  division winners on a short schedule.

----------


## tebowlives

> I wouldve remembered if he had been on an NFC perennial playoff team although I am getting old because I did watch a lot of Chargers games because they would be the televised late game sometimes . It would still be daylight there while it was dark here. Although of the six I'd say he wouldve been the one to benefit most by some lesser competition because Vikings and Rams played first place schedules and played all the other  division winners on a short schedule.


1973-1976 the Vikings were the only team above 500 in that garbage division. During that same time the NFC East had 2 and one time 3 teams, with a record of 10-4 or better.

----------


## tebowlives

Broncos are now a contender.

NFL Network's Tom Pelissero reported Tuesday the Seahawks and Broncos agreed in principle on a trade sending quarterback Russell Wilson to Denver for a massive haul, including multiple first-round draft picks, plus additional picks and players, per sources informed of the decision.

The full package for Seattle, which also sent a fourth-round pick Denver's way: two first-rounders, two second-rounders, a fifth-rounder, quarterback Drew Lock﻿, defensive tackle Shelby Harris and tight end Noah Fant﻿, per NFL Network Insider Ian Rapoport.

https://www.nfl.com/news/broncos-acq...-first-round-p

----------


## Anti Globalist

It'll be interesting to see how Wilson does in Denver.  Dude hasn't been the same since he lost the Super Bowl back in 2015.

----------


## tebowlives

Seahawks release Bobby Wagner

----------


## Anti Globalist

Somebody might want to check in on the Seahawks fans to see if they're doing alright.

----------


## oyarde

Looks like Redskins get Wentz from Colts , Broncos get Russel Wilson .

----------


## oyarde

Khalil Mack to the Chargers . Baseball Opening Day will be Apr 07.

----------


## tebowlives

Cowboys trade Amari Cooper to the Browns. Cap space freed up.

----------


## oyarde

Cooper has been gone since the last snap of the last game . Irv Smith coming back , Vikings probably wont keep Conklin so that'll put a good TE on the market.

----------


## oyarde

Brady will play in tampa

----------


## Anti Globalist

> Brady will play in tampa


Biden has inflation so out of control even Tom Brady has to work again.

----------


## oyarde

> Biden has inflation so out of control even Tom Brady has to work again.


brady shouldve manned up and released that has his statement

----------


## oyarde

Due to bidenflation Ive returned for my 23rd season and need pd up front or in gold

----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## mtr1979

I was looking at the results of the NFL combine.  A guy that stood out to me was Chad Muma.  6'3", 242 pounds, 4.63 40 yard dash,  27 reps on Bench, and a 40" vertical.  The knock on the guy is that he is a type 1 diabetic.  I watched some highlights of the guy and I liked what I saw.  
Aside from O-Line Miami needs a linebacker.  Miami has picks 29, 50, 98,118,122,157,179, 200, and 222.  If Muma is available in the mid rounds I hope Miami picks him up.

Many say Miami needs a running back.  I disagree once a good O-Line is in place you can just plug running backs into the system.

----------


## tebowlives

> Brady will play in tampa


At least there will be some competition for the Cowboys in the NFC this season.

----------


## oyarde

Chiefs get Juju

----------


## Anti Globalist

DeShawn Watson traded to Cleveland.  Guess this means we won't be seeing anymore Mayfield commercials.

----------


## oyarde

Cleveland , lol

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

Does anyone know if Redskins got Name Back? I heard he is great.

----------


## Anti Globalist

> Does anyone know if Redskins got Name Back? I heard he is great.


Nope their new name is Washington Commanders.  I will continue to call them the Redskins regardless of this new name.

----------


## oyarde

Packers trade top offensive option Davante Adams to Raiders

----------


## oyarde

Anheuser Busch dumps ties of sponsorship with Washington , two health companies dumped them also in past yr.

----------


## oyarde

NFC east teams just are not very popular .

----------


## CaptUSA

Mitch Trubisky heads to Pittsburgh.  I like this pick up.

This should help Nagee Harris in the running game.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Meanwhile, the Cowboys continue to not sign any new players.

----------


## oyarde

> Meanwhile, the Cowboys continue to now sign any new players.


I remain unconvinced the cowboys plan to play this yr , maybe jones will sell them to Mexico City.

----------


## oyarde

Cleveland rape crisis center receives 1K donations after Watson trade

----------


## Anti Globalist

Matt Ryan traded to Indianapolis.

----------


## sam1952



----------


## mtr1979

Running backs don't matter.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=mpwPvfVyR6g

I agree with the guy in this video.  I would never waste a draft pick on a running back.  I wouldn't even spend big money on them.  A good kicker has more value than a RB.

----------


## mtr1979

I just saw that Tyreek Hill is coming to the Dolphins.  As A Miami fan I think this is a huge mistake.  We just gave up five draft picks for a wide receiver.  I hope I'm wrong and this works out.  
Remember people systems not superstars win championships.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Tyreek Hill to the Dolphins, Brady coming out of retirement, Wilson to the Broncos, Adams to the Raiders.  Matt Ryan to the Colts. 

This is shaping up to be one of the craziest off seasons yet.

----------


## tebowlives

> I just saw that Tyreek Hill is coming to the Dolphins.  As A Miami fan I think this is a huge mistake.  We just gave up five draft picks for a wide receiver.  I hope I'm wrong and this works out.  
> Remember people systems not superstars win championships.


The #1 and 32 next year is big but it may be worth it. They got Chase Edmonds. He'll get his 100 carries and 50 catches. A nice weapon. looks like more RB by committee next year but more pop. Tua should do well next year with more weapons. Two good teams ahead of them in that division though. NE's QB was in his first season too. He's only going to get better.

----------


## mtr1979

> The #1 and 32 next year is big but it may be worth it. They got Chase Edmonds. He'll get his 100 carries and 50 catches. A nice weapon. looks like more RB by committee next year but more pop. Tua should do well next year with more weapons. Two good teams ahead of them in that division though. NE's QB was in his first season too. He's only going to get better.


According to Pro Football Focus Miami had the worst offensive line in the NFL last year.  Give Tua all the weapons you want.  None of that matters if Tua has no protection.  I'm honestly surprised Miami was as competitive as they were last year.  And about Buffalo and New England.  We beat New England twice last year.  Buffalo beat us 35-0 and 26-11.  Buffalo had the best defense in the league last year and they have Josh Allen so I can live with that.

----------


## oyarde

> I just saw that Tyreek Hill is coming to the Dolphins.  As A Miami fan I think this is a huge mistake.  We just gave up five draft picks for a wide receiver.  I hope I'm wrong and this works out.  
> Remember people systems not superstars win championships.


Five draft picks is too much but we'll see .

----------


## oyarde

Also true that even AG can avg four yards a carry behind a great o line.

----------


## tebowlives

> According to Pro Football Focus Miami had the worst offensive line in the NFL last year.  Give Tua all the weapons you want.  None of that matters if Tua has no protection.  I'm honestly surprised Miami was as competitive as they were last year.  And about Buffalo and New England.  We beat New England twice last year.  Buffalo beat us 35-0 and 26-11.  Buffalo had the best defense in the league last year and they have Josh Allen so I can live with that.


They just signed Terron Armstead. he was hurt and played 8 games last year but the 3 years before that he was Pro Bowl.

----------


## mtr1979

> They just signed Terron Armstead. he was hurt and played 8 games last year but the 3 years before that he was Pro Bowl.


I am more excited about this than the Hill acquisition.  I just hope Terron can stay injury free.  Terron ran the fastest 40 in the history of the NFL combine for an offensive lineman.  He ran a 4.71 40 weighing in at 306 pounds.

----------


## tebowlives

..

----------


## Anti Globalist

Can't wait to see what other crazy trades end up happening this offseason.

----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## oyarde

Vikings sign offensive right guard Jesse Davis to compete for starting job . Vikings Tackles Oneil and Darrisaw are penciled in .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Bruce Arians stepping down as Tampa Bay's head coach.

----------


## tebowlives

> Bruce Arians stepping down as Tampa Bay's head coach.


Interesting how Brady came back only because Arians is no longer the head coach.

----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## oyarde

Vikings sign Colts free agent offensive Guard Chris Reed .

----------


## tebowlives

> Vikings sign Colts free agent offensive Guard Chris Reed .


This would only matter if the Cowboys signed him or if a good team did.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Dwayne Haskins dies after being struck by car.

RIP.

----------


## sam1952

> Dwayne Haskins dies after being struck by car.
> 
> RIP.


I just saw this and was coming to post it... RIP

----------


## tebowlives

I am 6'4" 220 pounds. My backfield mates are 6'3" 225 pounds and 6'2" 225 pounds. We won a championship one year.
What was the nickname for us? 

What was the name of the team?

hint both quarterbacks on the championship team made the Hall of Fame. As did both wide receivers. While none of the before mentioned running backs did.

----------


## mtr1979

> I am 6'4" 220 pounds. My backfield mates are 6'3" 225 pounds and 6'2" 225 pounds. We won a championship one year.
> What was the nickname for us? 
> 
> What was the name of the team?
> 
> hint both quarterbacks on the championship team made the Hall of Fame. As did both wide receivers. While none of the before mentioned running backs did.


The only two HOF qbs that I can think of that played on same championship team are Montana and Young, but that does jive with the other part of your question. Are you going back pre merger?

----------


## tebowlives

> The only two HOF qbs that I can think of that played on same championship team are Montana and Young, but that does jive with the other part of your question. Are you going back pre merger?


Which pre merger? The kind of pre merger with the AAFC or the one with the AFL?

----------


## mtr1979

> Which pre merger? The kind of pre merger with the AAFC or the one with the AFL?


I was thinking afl/nfl merger.

----------


## tebowlives

> I was thinking afl/nfl merger.


yes before that, but then again the kind of NFL-AAFC merger is also before the AFL-NFL merger, but it was after the NFL and AAFC merged.

----------


## mtr1979

> yes before that, but then again the kind of NFL-AAFC merger is also before the AFL-NFL merger, but it was after the NFL and AAFC merged.


The 1951 Los Angeles Rams.  You dug deep for that one.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Baker Mayfield gets a statue made in his honor and it looks nothing like him.

----------


## tebowlives

> The 1951 Los Angeles Rams.  You dug deep for that one.


Backfield nick name for the 220 pounders and above? 1951 and they are all 220 or heavier.

----------


## mtr1979

> Backfield nick name for the 220 pounders and above? 1951 and they are all 220 or heavier.


Bull elephant backfield

----------


## tebowlives

> Bull elephant backfield


correct

----------


## oyarde

Great draft for the Vikings . Got a Safety , Cornerback,  Offensive Guard , Linebacker , Cornerback , linebacker , RB , Offensive Tackle , WR and TE . I think within a yr or two there could be 3 or 4 potential starters in there

----------


## Anti Globalist

Any noteworthy players in this year's draft?

----------


## oyarde

> Any noteworthy players in this year's draft?


Ya I think the safety we got , Lewis Cline will start , maybe also the first Cornerback we got , Andrew Booth Jr, thhe Guard we got should be able to compete for a starting job, Ed Ingram.

----------


## oyarde

> Any noteworthy players in this year's draft?


Ya I think the safety we got , Lewis Cline will start , maybe also the first Cornerback we got , Andrew Booth Jr, the Guard we got should be able to compete for a starting job, Ed Ingram.

----------


## oyarde

We also signed about 9 undrafted free agents , should get some new blood for the practice squad there .

----------


## tebowlives

> Great draft for the Vikings . Got a Safety , Cornerback,  Offensive Guard , Linebacker , Cornerback , linebacker , RB , Offensive Tackle , WR and TE . I think within a yr or two there could be 3 or 4 potential starters in there


They could dig up a few Biden supporters and they'd start for Minnesota
Smith will start for Dallas at O Tackle. Williams should get playing time at DE if he stays out of jail. Tolbert will compete for a starting WRer spot.

----------


## tebowlives

Name the Team and the nickname for part of the squad.

The QB and 3 running backs on this team made the Hall of Fame. 
One of their receivers is relatively unknown but during this time he made the pro bowl 6 years in a row. 
Their coach is also relatively unknown even though his winning percentage is above .600 to go with one championship.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Tom Brady will be an NFL analyst after he retires after agreeing to a 10 year $375 million dollar contract with Fox Sports.

----------


## oyarde

Brees got dumped by nbc after one yr

----------


## tebowlives

> Brees got dumped by nbc after one yr


The Vikings should have done that to Cousins.

I think the schedule maker loves Dallas. He scheduled them to play the Vikings again. Thanks for the W. I see Dallas at 10-7 and another division title.

----------


## oyarde

> The Vikings should have done that to Cousins.
> 
> I think the schedule maker loves Dallas. He scheduled them to play the Vikings again. Thanks for the W. I see Dallas at 10-7 and another division title.


I havnt checked schedules yet but Dallas remains in weakest division in football so unless they got a poor start it is highly possible to win the division , even at 9 - 8.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Tampa Bay Bucaneers sign Julio Jones.

----------


## acptulsa

> Tampa Bay Bucaneers

----------


## tebowlives

> Tampa Bay Bucaneers sign Julio Jones.


This could turn out to be huge if he's healthy.

----------


## tebowlives

Vikings Gm bad mouths Cousins. Dumb move

----------


## acptulsa

> Vikings Gm bad mouths Cousins. Dumb move


Very dumb.

But he's right, of course.  Who is?  Take Mahomes, for example.  He doesn't have anywhere near enough experience to hear speculation about his retirement every time he turns on his TV.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings had a decent GM and then got one from the browns , so , yeah dumb. However the gm doesnt play the games and I expect Cousins to have a huge yr.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Deshawn Watson suspended for six games over sexual misconduct.

----------


## sam1952

Some early season humor;

----------


## tebowlives

> Some early season humor;


I didn't watch many Steeler games since they are in the inferior conference, but how lucky were the Steeler and Patriot fans to have the great QBs that fit in with their franchise.
I think Rudolph will end up the starter. We will be a good QB. Solid backup in a veteran like Trubisky. Easier to come off the bench too.
Although Bisky has been getting the first team snaps.

----------


## tebowlives

> Vikings had a decent GM and then got one from the browns , so , yeah dumb. However the gm doesnt play the games and I expect Cousins to have a huge yr.


By going 9-8 than yea, he will.
No worries as your reign of terror will come to end when the smoke clears in this years pick'em contest.

----------


## sam1952

> I didn't watch many Steeler games since they are in the inferior conference, but how lucky were the Steeler and Patriot fans to have the great QBs that fit in with their franchise.
> I think Rudolph will end up the starter. We will be a good QB. Solid backup in a veteran like Trubisky. Easier to come off the bench too.
> Although Bisky has been getting the first team snaps.


Trubisky is starting tonight. Hope to see Pickett play. Yeah my guess is Rudolph is starting the season.

----------


## tebowlives

Cooper Rush proving once again he has no business being a backup QB in the NFL. If Dak goes down for any length of time the 'boys are done.

----------


## tebowlives

Whomever comes out of the preseason with receivers between Washington and Dallas will take that division.

----------


## tebowlives

RB Brian Robinson who was looking to get a bunch of playing time with Washington, because Gibson was fumbling too much, was shot in an attempted robbery. He'll miss part of the season. 

_"The Washington Commanders haven't ruled out running back Brian Robinson's return this season after the rookie was shot twice in his lower body Sunday. Robinson remained hospitalized Monday, but there's a chance he'll be discharged in the afternoon. Robinson posted a story on his Instagram page saying the surgery went well.

Washington coach Ron Rivera said the team will determine whether to place Robinson on the non-football injury list after talking to doctors later Monday. Robinson would miss at least four games if the team makes that move."_

----------


## tebowlives

NFC: Green Bay, Rams, then Tampa Bay

AFC: Buffalo and  Kansas City are favorites. New England QB Jones will be in his 2nd year. His first was pretty good. They may take it. The Titans could sneak in if Henry is fully recovered and stays injury free.
The AFC is better overall. Especially since Wilson left Seattle for Denver. He'll get Denver into the playoffs

----------


## mtr1979

> NFC: Green Bay, Rams, then Tampa Bay
> 
> AFC: Buffalo and  Kansas City are favorites. New England QB Jones will be in his 2nd year. His first was pretty good. They may take it. The Titans could sneak in if Henry is fully recovered and stays injury free.
> The AFC is better overall. Especially since Wilson left Seattle for Denver. He'll get Denver into the playoffs


You are forgetting about the Miami Dolphins.  They are a team everyone is sleeping on.  I'm not looking forward to all the bandwagon fans once Miami becomes a dynasty.

----------


## tebowlives

> You are forgetting about the Miami Dolphins.  They are a team everyone is sleeping on.  I'm not looking forward to all the bandwagon fans once Miami becomes a dynasty.


It seems like the weren't fully behind Tua Tags. I think he'll be a good QB

----------


## tebowlives

*OPEN TO ALL COMERS.* All non Sunday picks have to be in before that game kicks off. Sunday/Monday picks have to be in before the first game kicks off on Sunday. Thursdays games needs to be by Thursdays kickoff the rest by Sundays kickoff, noon central
Please copy the following games and leave your choice to win. The person(s) with the most correct, gets a win. Rankings are based on who has the most wins. if there is a tie, whoever gets to the win total first will be ranked higher.

Defending Champion oyarde


*Week 1* 
Bills    @    Rams  *<< Thursday game*
Saints    @    Falcons
Browns    @    Panthers
49ers    @    Bears
Steelers    @    Bengals
Eagles    @    Lions
Colts    @    Texans
Patriots    @    Dolphins
Ravens    @    Jets
Jaguars    @    Commanders
Chiefs    @    Cardinals
Packers    @    Vikings
Giants    @    Titans
Raiders    @    Chargers
Buccaneers    @    Cowboys
Broncos    @    Seahawks

*Champions* 
2021    oyarde
2020    Anti G
2019    juleswin

*High Score* 
tebowlives 14/15
Season 1     Week 8


 @sam1952  @oyarde @GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged @Anti Globalist

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 1* 
Rams 
Saints 
Panthers
49ers
Bengals
Lions
Colts 
Patriots
Ravens
Redskins
Chiefs 
*Packers*
Titans
Chargers
Buccaneers
Broncos

----------


## oyarde

Brocos , Cowboys , Chargers , Titans , Cards , Vikings , Redskins ,Ravens , Dolphins , Texans , Lions Bengals ,9ers , Panthers , Saints , Rams

----------


## tebowlives

> Trubisky is starting tonight. Hope to see Pickett play. Yeah my guess is Rudolph is starting the season.


Steelers announced Trubisky is the starter, then Pickett, then Rudolph

----------


## oyarde

> Steelers announced Trubisky is the starter, then Pickett, then Rudolph


guess it wont be long then to see pickett

----------


## tebowlives

> guess it wont be long then to see pickett


Maybe. All three looked good in preseason. Hopefully Rudolph ends up with Dallas. They need a backup.

----------


## sam1952

Yeah, with the Steeler offensive line you may see Pickett sooner than expected. Hey maybe even Rudolph. Certainly have been rumors about him going to Dallas. Honestly he’s a great backup to have.

Rams
Saints
Panthers
49ers
Steelers
Eagles
Colts
Dolphins 
Ravens
Washington (what were they thinking with Commanders)
Chiefs
Vikings
Titians
Chargers
Buccaneers 
Broncos

----------


## CaptUSA

Picks in* BOLD*

Week 1
*Bills* @ Rams << Thursday game
*Saints* @ Falcons
Browns @ *Panthers*
*49ers* @ Bears
*Steelers* @ Bengals
*Eagles* @ Lions
Colts @ *Texans*
Patriots @ *Dolphins*
*Ravens* @ Jets
Jaguars @ *Commanders*
*Chiefs* @ Cardinals
*Packers* @ Vikings
Giants @ *Titans*
Raiders @ *Chargers*
*Buccaneers* @ Cowboys
*Broncos* @ Seahawks

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

*Rams* *<< Thursday game
Saints 
Browns 
Bears
Bengals
Eagles
Colts 
Patriots 
Ravens 
Commanders
Cardinals
Packers 
Titans
Chargers
Buccaneers  
Seahawks*

----------


## Voluntarist

> *Cowboys win the NFC*
> _The Dallas nightmare is over._


This thread is entering its fourth NFL season without "the Cowboys winning the NFC". Maybe a new thread for the 2022-23 season (with a less absurd title) is in order.

----------


## acptulsa

> This thread is entering its fourth NFL season without "the Cowboys winning the NFC". Maybe a new thread for the 2022-23 season (with a less absurd title) is in order.


Hope springs infernal.

----------


## Voluntarist

> Hope springs infernal.


I guess it must be a political metaphor - lost causes, maybe?

----------


## tebowlives

> This thread is entering its fourth NFL season without "the Cowboys winning the NFC". Maybe a new thread for the 2022-23 season (with a less absurd title) is in order.


It's understandable that a non football type would be confused. This is America and the Dallas Cowboys are Americas team. 
Why do you hate America?

----------


## Voluntarist

> I guess it must be a political metaphor - lost causes, maybe?





> This is America and the Dallas Cowboys are Americas team.


Appropriate metaphor. Both have fading memories of their wonder years back in the 20th century. Both think throwing money at a problem is the best way to solve it. Yes, the Cowboys are definitely America's Team.

----------


## sam1952

https://bleacherreport.com/articles/...dallas-cowboys


 The Cowboys can have the name "America's team" but I don't think they truly are "America's team." The Pittsburgh Steelers' fanbase is more loyal and travels way better than the Cowboys'.

While the nickname has stuck with the Cowboys, few know the real story behind the name. The Steelers were actually given the nickname before the Cowboys. However, Steelers owner Art Rooney dismissed the suggestion that the Steelers were America's Team. "We didn't want that," Rooney said. "We're Pittsburgh's team. We feel strongly about that."

Just sayin

----------


## tebowlives

> https://bleacherreport.com/articles/...dallas-cowboys
> 
> 
> “ The Cowboys can have the name "America's team" but I don't think they truly are "America's team." The Pittsburgh Steelers' fanbase is more loyal and travels way better than the Cowboys'.
> 
> While the nickname has stuck with the Cowboys, few know the real story behind the name. The Steelers were actually given the nickname before the Cowboys. However, Steelers owner Art Rooney dismissed the suggestion that the Steelers were America's Team. "We didn't want that," Rooney said. "We're Pittsburgh's team. We feel strongly about that."
> 
> Just sayin’


Cowboys have a ton of fans. It really stands out when we play AZ. All the Cowboy jerseys in the stadium.
And who wouldn't want to leave Pittsburgh and experience good weather.

----------


## tebowlives

> Appropriate metaphor. Both have fading memories of their wonder years back in the 20th century. Both think throwing money at a problem is the best way to solve it. Yes, the Cowboys are definitely America's Team.


3rd most cap space and 22nd highest team salary. 

Hopefully they'll pull off something major soon and get a WRer like Will Fuller 5.

----------


## tebowlives

So far these are the entries. I don't blame others for not joining in. I wouldn't want to pick against me either. Yellow highlight is a lone wolf pick

*Week 1*







*Anti G*
*CaptUSA*
*GSA*
*mtr1979*
*oyarde*
*sam1952*
*tebowlives*

Rams
Bills
Rams
Bills
Rams
Rams
Rams

Falcons
Saints
Saints
Falcons
Saints
Saints
Saints

Panthers
Panthers
Browns
Panthers
Panthers
Panthers
Panthers

49ers
49ers
Bears
49ers
49ers
49ers
49ers

Bengals
Steelers
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Steelers
Bengals

Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Lions
Lions
Eagles
Lions

Colts
Texans
Colts
Colts
Texans
Colts
Colts

Dolphins
Dolphins
Patriots
Dolphins
Dolphins
Dolphins
Patriots

Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens

Redskins
Redskins
Redskins
Jaguars
Redskins
Redskins
Redskins

Chiefs
Chiefs
Cardinals
Cardinals
Cardinals
Chiefs
Chiefs

Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers
Vikings
Vikings
Packers

Titans
Titans
Titans
Titans
Titans
Titans
Titans

Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers

Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Cowboys
Cowboys
Buccaneers
Buccaneers

Broncos
Broncos
Seahawks
Seahawks
Broncos
Broncos
Broncos

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

What about post 3628?

----------


## tebowlives

> What about post 3628?


corrected Sorry about that.

----------


## mtr1979

Bills 
Falcons
Panthers
49ers 
Bengals
Lions
Colts 
Dolphins
Ravens
Jaguars 
Cardinals
Packers
Titans
Chargers
Cowboys
Seahawks

----------


## tebowlives

> Bills 
> Falcons
> Panthers
> 49ers 
> Bengals
> Lions
> Colts 
> Dolphins
> Ravens
> ...


added

And welcome CaptUSA an obvious reference to the Captain of Americas Team, Roger Staubach. And mtr1979 which was Roger the Dodgers last season. It's all starting to fall in place for us this season and no one has kicked off yet.

----------


## tebowlives

> Hope springs infernal.


Cowboy star Ron Springs

Herschel Walker was the only Cowboy to have 10 or more rushing TDs in the same season he caught 70 of more passes during the 1980's.  The only Cowboy player in the 1980s to get 10 or more rushing TDs in a season and 70 or more catches in another season was Ron Springs.

----------


## Anti Globalist

NFL Week 1 Picks

Los Angeles Rams>Buffalo
Atlanta>New Orleans
Carolina>Cleveland
Chicago<San Francisco
Cincinnati>Pittsburgh
Detroit<Philadelphia
Houston<Indianapolis
Miami>New England
New York Jets<Baltimore
Washington>Jacksonville
Tennessee>New York Giants
Arizona<Kansas City
Los Angeles Chargers>Oakland
Minnesota<Green Bay
Dallas<Tampa Bay
Seattle<Denver

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 1*









*Anti G*
*CaptUSA*
*GSA*
*mtr1979*
*oyarde*
*sam1952*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Rams
Bills
Rams
Bills
Rams
Rams
Rams

Bills

0
1
0
1
0
0
0

1

Falcons
Saints
Saints
Falcons
Saints
Saints
Saints



Panthers
Panthers
Browns
Panthers
Panthers
Panthers
Panthers



49ers
49ers
Bears
49ers
49ers
49ers
49ers



Bengals
Steelers
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Steelers
Bengals



Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Lions
Lions
Eagles
Lions



Colts
Texans
Colts
Colts
Texans
Colts
Colts



Dolphins
Dolphins
Patriots
Dolphins
Dolphins
Dolphins
Patriots



Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens

x

Redskins
Redskins
Redskins
Jaguars
Redskins
Redskins
Redskins



Chiefs
Chiefs
Cardinals
Cardinals
Cardinals
Chiefs
Chiefs



Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers
Vikings
Vikings
Packers



Titans
Titans
Titans
Titans
Titans
Titans
Titans

x

Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers

x

Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Cowboys
Cowboys
Buccaneers
Buccaneers



Broncos
Broncos
Seahawks
Seahawks
Broncos
Broncos
Broncos

----------


## tebowlives

Stafford the bum threw the game. The NFL is rigged.
Up by 21 why are the Bills risking an injury to their QB by running him?

----------


## CaptUSA

> Stafford the bum threw the game. The NFL is rigged.
> Up by 21 why are the Bills risking an injury to their QB by running him?


Just a sloppy game 1 all around.  7 turnovers and 9 sacks combined.  If it weren't for Josh Allen running, those numbers would have been even higher.

----------


## tebowlives

> Just a sloppy game 1 all around.  7 turnovers and 9 sacks combined.  If it weren't for Josh Allen running, those numbers would have been even higher.


Bills defense looked good. stuffed the run. Allowed the underneath passing. Kupp was outstanding as usual and so was Diggs. His brother hopefully will come through against Tampa Bay at Jerry World tomorrow.

----------


## oyarde

Houston , Redskins , 9ers , Dolphins all out to early leads

----------


## acptulsa

Well at least the Chiefs' punter isn't having to do double duty.  Yeah, he's having to do all the placekicking.  But so far, there's no punting to be done.

----------


## jkr

BROWNS 
ARE
ONE
AND
ZERO
!

----------


## acptulsa

I have good news, @oyarde.  Jerick McKinnon's knees seem to have healed up very nicely.

----------


## acptulsa

So of course CBS, which seems to hate the Chiefs, cuts away off to L.A.  Thank heavens for the Chiefs radio network, though, sadly, it isn't the same without Len Dawson.

Admittedly a 29 point game is a foregone conclusion.  But even though the Raiders are only down by five, this smells like a foregone conclusion too.

During the Reid era the Chiefs defense has been slow to get their act together.  Some seasons they didn't do that until October.  But they look great today.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings Defense got an interception and fumble recovery from rogers , stopped them twice on downs  and had four sacks . Vikings cover the spread at home and the under is in play . Vegas did well because most people took the over. Oyarde wins because I took Vikings , Houston  to cover. Hate to go against the Colts but they never look ready on opening day . This is the ninth consecutive loss in openers . Tey made the playoffs only three of those years if I recall. My Hoosiers will be looking to move to 3 - 0 Sat and i'll be appy if we get there.

----------


## tebowlives

It's over CaptUSA and sam1952 get a win


*Week 1*









*Anti G*
*CaptUSA*
*GSA*
*mtr1979*
*oyarde*
*sam1952*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Rams
Bills
Rams
Bills
Rams
Rams
Rams

Bills

Falcons
Saints
Saints
Falcons
Saints
Saints
Saints

Saints

Panthers
Panthers
Browns
Panthers
Panthers
Panthers
Panthers

Browns

49ers
49ers
Bears
49ers
49ers
49ers
49ers

Bears

Bengals
Steelers
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Steelers
Bengals

Steelers

Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Lions
Lions
Eagles
Lions

Eagles

Colts
Texans
Colts
Colts
Texans
Colts
Colts

tie

Dolphins
Dolphins
Patriots
Dolphins
Dolphins
Dolphins
Patriots

Dolphins

Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens

Ravens

Redskins
Redskins
Redskins
Jaguars
Redskins
Redskins
Redskins

Redskins

Chiefs
Chiefs
Cardinals
Cardinals
Cardinals
Chiefs
Chiefs

Chiefs

Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers
Vikings
Vikings
Packers

Vikings

Titans
Titans
Titans
Titans
Titans
Titans
Titans

Giants

Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers

Chargers

Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Cowboys
Cowboys
Buccaneers
Buccaneers

Buccaneers

8
11
9
5
7
11
7

15

Broncos
Broncos
Seahawks
Seahawks
Broncos
Broncos
Broncos






*Rankings*
1. CaptUSA 1
1. sam1952 1

----------


## oyarde

> I have good news, @oyarde.  Jerick McKinnon's knees seem to have healed up very nicely.


he is a good asset out of the backfield

----------


## acptulsa

> he is a good asset out of the backfield


He certainly was today.  All in all, I don't think I'll be missing Reek Hill as much as I figured I would before this game.

Well, out of eight NBC employees, seven pick Tampa.  And the eighth?  Some idiot ginger named Garrett.  I think he's biased.

----------


## acptulsa

Does Collinsworth have Covid?  Is his mask on too tight?  Or does he always sound like that, and I just blot it out of my memory every offseason?

----------


## Anti Globalist

Collinsworth sounding like hes smoked a fck load of cigarettes.

----------


## acptulsa

Dallas' defense is looking good.

Unfortunately, the offense didn't get rid of their silver platters during the offseason, and Prescott's still using them to hand over the ball.

----------


## tebowlives

> Dallas' defense is looking good.
> 
> Unfortunately, the offense didn't get rid of their silver platters during the offseason, and Prescott's still using them to hand over the ball.


Lack of receivers. O line is a bit weak once Smith went down. Defense is looking decent.

----------


## oyarde

From what I've seen today , Vikings should feel good about chances.

----------


## acptulsa

> From what I've seen today , Vikings should feel good about chances.


This day made me feel good about my team's season.

----------


## mtr1979

> It's over CaptUSA and sam1952 get a win
> 
> 
> *Week 1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You counted the Falcons game as a win for me and they lost.

----------


## tebowlives

> You counted the Falcons game as a win for me and they lost.


thx corrected all the Falcon picks

----------


## tebowlives

Dak is down. Looks like 6-8 weeks. Unless Dallas gets a QB quick, the season is over.

----------


## sam1952

> Dak is down. Looks like 6-8 weeks. Unless Dallas gets a QB quick, the season is over.


There was a mention this morning in Pittsburgh that Dallas my be interested in Rudolph again.

----------


## CaptUSA

> There was a mention this morning in Pittsburgh that Dallas my be interested in Rudolph again.


With our O-line, I don't think the Steelers should be getting rid of any QB's...  In fact, if Mitch goes down, I'd probably throw Mason in there before Kenny.

----------


## sam1952

> With our O-line, I don't think the Steelers should be getting rid of any QB's...  In fact, if Mitch goes down, I'd probably throw Mason in there before Kenny.


I did hear on KDKA today kinda that same sentiment.

----------


## oyarde

Next week I'll be taking  Chiefs , Browns , Lions , Bucs , Giants , Steelers, Colts , Ravens , Rams , Bengals, Broncos ,Packers , Raiders , Bills , Vikings . I' m undecided on Seachickens

----------


## tebowlives

*OPEN TO ALL COMERS.* All non Sunday picks have to be in before that game kicks off. Sunday/Monday picks have to be in before the first game kicks off on Sunday. Thursdays games needs to be by Thursdays kickoff the rest by Sundays kickoff, noon central
Please copy the following games and leave your choice to win. 
*
Week 2*  
Chargers    @    Chiefs
Panthers    @    Giants
Colts    @    Jaguars
Dolphins    @    Ravens
Patriots    @    Steelers
Jets    @    Browns
Buccaneers    @    Saints
Commanders    @    Lions
Falcons    @    Rams
Seahawks    @    49ers
Bengals    @    Cowboys
Cardinals    @    Raiders
Texans    @    Broncos
Bears    @    Packers
Titans    @    Bills
Vikings    @    Eagles

*Rk    Name    Wins*
1    CaptUSA    1
1 sam1952    1

The person(s) with the most correct, gets a win. Rankings are based on who has the most wins. if there is a tie, whoever gets to the win total first will be ranked higher. 

*Champions *  
    2021    oyarde
    2020    Anti G
    2019    juleswin

*High Score* 
    tebowlives     14/15
    Season 1     Week 8

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 2*
Chiefs
Giants
Colts
Ravens
Steelers
Browns
Saints
Lions
Rams
49ers
Bengals
Cardinals
Broncos
Packers
Bills
Vikings

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

Chiefs
Panthers
Colts 
Ravens
Steelers
Browns
Buccaneers
Commanders 
Rams
49ers
Bengals 
Cardinals 
Broncos
Packers
Bills
Eagles

----------


## sam1952

Chiefs 
Giants
Colts
Dolphins 
Steelers
Browns
Buccaneers 
Lions
Rams
49ers 
Bengals
Raiders
Broncos
Packers
Bills
Eagles

----------


## sam1952



----------


## oyarde

i'm also taking the seachickens

----------


## CaptUSA

*Week 2*
Chiefs
Giants
Colts
Ravens
Steelers
Browns
Saints
Commanders
Rams
49ers
Bengals
Raiders
Broncos
Packers
Bills
Vikings

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 2*









*Anti G*
*CaptUSA*
*GSA*
*mtr1979*
*oyarde*
*sam1952*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chargers
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs



Panthers
Giants
Panthers
Panthers
Giants
Giants
Giants



Colts
Colts
Colts
Jaguars
Colts
Colts
Colts



Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Dolphins
Ravens
Dolphins
Ravens



Steelers
Steelers
Steelers
Patriots
Steelers
Steelers
Steelers



Browns
Browns
Browns
Browns
Browns
Browns
Browns

x

Buccaneers
Saints
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Saints



Commanders
Commanders
Commanders
Lions
Lions
Lions
Lions



Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams

x

49ers
49ers
49ers
Seahawks
Seahawks
49ers
49ers



Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals

x

Cardinals
Raiders
Cardinals
Raiders
Raiders
Raiders
Cardinals



Broncos
Broncos
Broncos
Texans
Broncos
Broncos
Broncos



Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers

x

Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills

x

Vikings
Vikings
Eagles 
Eagles
Vikings
Eagles
Vikings

----------


## Anti Globalist

NFL Week 2 Picks

Kansas City>Los Angeles Chargers
Baltimore>Miami
Cleveland>New York Jets
Detroit<Washington
Jacksonville<Indianapolis
New Orleans<Tampa Bay
New York Giants<Carolina
Pittsburgh>New England
Los Angeles Rams>Atlanta
San Francisco>Seattle
Dallas<Cincinnati
Denver>Houston
Oakland<Arizona
Green Bay>Chicago
Buffalo>Tennessee
Philadelphia<Minnesota

----------


## oyarde

Halftime Chargers 10 Chiefs 7

----------


## oyarde

Chargers lead 17 - 7

----------


## oyarde

Detroit favored in Vegas for first time in over 20 games

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Chargers lead 17 - 7


I am triggered and offended by Chiefs fans and their culturally appropriated chant.

----------


## oyarde

> I am triggered and offended by Chiefs fans and their culturally appropriated chant.


KC leading 24 - 17 . KC is the American breadbasket of culture appropriation . Kansas , named for the Kansa Indians , Kansas City , sitting in Missouri as well , BBQ etc

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> KC leading 24 - 17 . KC is the American breadbasket of culture appropriation . Kansas , named for the Kansa Indians , Kansas City , sitting in Missouri as well , BBQ etc


KC trying as hard as they can to injure Herbert.

----------


## oyarde

27 - 17 with 3 1/2 to go , Chargers gonna run out of time ......

----------


## acptulsa

Dππππ

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 2*









*Anti G*
*CaptUSA*
*GSA*
*mtr1979*
*oyarde*
*sam1952*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chargers
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Chiefs

1
1
1
0
1
1
1

1

Panthers
Giants
Panthers
Panthers
Giants
Giants
Giants



Colts
Colts
Colts
Jaguars
Colts
Colts
Colts



Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Dolphins
Ravens
Dolphins
Ravens



Steelers
Steelers
Steelers
Patriots
Steelers
Steelers
Steelers



Browns
Browns
Browns
Browns
Browns
Browns
Browns

x

Buccaneers
Saints
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Saints



Commanders
Commanders
Commanders
Lions
Lions
Lions
Lions



Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams

x

49ers
49ers
49ers
Seahawks
Seahawks
49ers
49ers



Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals

x

Cardinals
Raiders
Cardinals
Raiders
Raiders
Raiders
Cardinals



Broncos
Broncos
Broncos
Texans
Broncos
Broncos
Broncos



Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers

x

Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills

x

Vikings
Vikings
Eagles 
Eagles
Vikings
Eagles
Vikings

----------


## oyarde

Final KC 27 San Diego 24

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## tebowlives

Didn't know the Lions were missing their center and 2 guards. They said the backup center started 12 games last year. They are just running it right up the gut against Washington. Granted almost everything hey are doing is working.  22-0

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 2*









*Anti G*
*CaptUSA*
*GSA*
*mtr1979*
*oyarde*
*sam1952*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chargers
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Chiefs

Panthers
Giants
Panthers
Panthers
Giants
Giants
Giants

Giants

Colts
Colts
Colts
Jaguars
Colts
Colts
Colts

Jaguars

Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Dolphins
Ravens
Dolphins
Ravens

Dolphins

Steelers
Steelers
Steelers
Patriots
Steelers
Steelers
Steelers

Patriots

Browns
Browns
Browns
Browns
Browns
Browns
Browns

Jets

Buccaneers
Saints
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Saints

Buccaneers

Commanders
Commanders
Commanders
Lions
Lions
Lions
Lions

Lions

Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams

Rams

49ers
49ers
49ers
Seahawks
Seahawks
49ers
49ers

49ers

Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals

Cowboys

Cardinals
Raiders
Cardinals
Raiders
Raiders
Raiders
Cardinals

????

Broncos
Broncos
Broncos
Texans
Broncos
Broncos
Broncos

Broncos

5
5
5
6
6
8
7

12

Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers

x

Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills

x

Vikings
Vikings
Eagles 
Eagles
Vikings
Eagles
Vikings

----------


## oyarde

Here we are , Gianta and Dolphins on top of NFL just as you guys predicted

----------


## tebowlives

Ravens choked big time.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Trey Lance out, Jimmy G back at QB. I predicted this would happen, but not this fast.

----------


## acptulsa

Commanders.

I remember when there was a Chief named Studebaker.  But I didn't expect a team named after a Studebaker.

----------


## oyarde

Andy Studebaker , signed off the eagles practice squad and payed in a game four days later( against Bills)

----------


## oyarde

> Ravens choked big time.


Everyone in that division looks bad suddenly

----------


## oyarde

Cowboys break out the better QB for week 2 and get instant offense . leading 14 -3 in the first.

----------


## oyarde

> Trey Lance out, Jimmy G back at QB. I predicted this would happen, but not this fast.


Of course I wouldve taken te 9ers had I known that

----------


## acptulsa

> Cowboys break out the better QB for week 2 and get instant offense . leading 14 -3 in the first.


Will Dak get his job back?

----------


## oyarde

i'd  be looking to unload he and elliot

----------


## oyarde

Las  Vegas overtime

----------


## tebowlives

sam1952 gets a win. 
All of us picked the Rams, Browns, Bengals, Packers,and Bills so we went 3-2

*Week 2*









*Anti G*
*CaptUSA*
*GSA*
*mtr1979*
*oyarde*
*sam1952*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chargers
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Chiefs

Panthers
Giants
Panthers
Panthers
Giants
Giants
Giants

Giants

Colts
Colts
Colts
Jaguars
Colts
Colts
Colts

Jaguars

Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Dolphins
Ravens
Dolphins
Ravens

Dolphins

Steelers
Steelers
Steelers
Patriots
Steelers
Steelers
Steelers

Patriots

Browns
Browns
Browns
Browns
Browns
Browns
Browns

Jets

Buccaneers
Saints
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Saints

Buccaneers

Commanders
Commanders
Commanders
Lions
Lions
Lions
Lions

Lions

Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams

Rams

49ers
49ers
49ers
Seahawks
Seahawks
49ers
49ers

49ers

Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals

Cowboys

Cardinals
Raiders
Cardinals
Raiders
Raiders
Raiders
Cardinals

Cardinals

Broncos
Broncos
Broncos
Texans
Broncos
Broncos
Broncos

Broncos

Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers

Packers

Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills

Bills

Vikings
Vikings
Eagles 
Eagles
Vikings
Eagles
Vikings

Eagles

8
7
9
9
8
11
9

16

----------


## oyarde

Cards score last 22 points in fourth and OT for win .

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Las  Vegas overtime


The Raiders successfully lost. It was tough, but time and again, they snatched defeat from the hands of victory.

----------


## sam1952



----------


## tebowlives

*Week 3* 
Steelers    @    Browns
Bills    @    Dolphins
Bengals    @    Jets
Lions    @    Vikings
Texans    @    Bears
Chiefs    @    Colts
Saints    @    Panthers
Eagles    @    Commanders
Raiders    @    Titans
Ravens    @    Patriots
Jaguars    @    Chargers
Falcons    @    Seahawks
Packers    @    Buccaneers
Rams    @    Cardinals
49ers    @    Broncos
Cowboys    @    Giants

OPEN TO ALL COMERS. OPEN TO ALL COMERS. All non Sunday picks have to be in before that game kicks off. Sunday/Monday picks have to be in before the first game kicks off on Sunday. Thursdays games needs to be by Thursdays kickoff the rest by Sundays kickoff, noon central

Please copy the following games and leave your choice to win.        

*Rk* *Name* *Wins*
1    sam1952   2
2    CaptUSA   1

*Champions* 
    2021    oyarde
    2020    Anti G
    2019    juleswin

*High Score* 
    tebowlives     14/15
    2019    Week 8

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

Browns
Dolphins
Bengals 
Lions 
Bears
Chiefs
Saints 
Eagles 
Titans
Patriots
Chargers
Falcons 
Buccaneers
Cardinals
49ers 
Giants

----------


## tebowlives

Browns
Bills
Bengals
Vikings
Bears
Chiefs
Saints
Eagles
Titans
Patriots
Chargers
Seahawks
Buccaneers
Cardinals
Broncos
Giants

----------


## sam1952

Steelers
Bills
Bengals
Vikings
Bears
Chiefs
Saints
Eagles
Titans
Ravens
Chargers
Seahawks
Packers
Rams
Broncos
Giants

----------


## CaptUSA

Steelers 
Bills
Bengals
Vikings
Bears
Chiefs
Panthers
Eagles
Titans
Ravens 
Chargers
Seahawks
Buccaneers
Rams
Broncos
Giants

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 3*









*Anti G*
*CaptUSA*
*GSA*
*mtr1979*
*oyarde*
*sam1952*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Steelers
Steelers
Browns
Browns
Browns
Steelers
Browns

Browns

0
0
1
1
1
0
1

1

Bills
Bills
Dolphins
Dolphins
Dolphins
Bills
Bills



Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Jets
Bengals
Bengals



Vikings
Vikings
Lions
Lions
Vikings
Vikings
Vikings



Bears
Bears
Bears
Texans
Bears
Bears
Bears



Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

x

Saints
Panthers
Saints
Saints
Panthers
Saints
Saints



Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles

x

Titans
Titans
Titans
Raiders
Titans
Titans
Titans



Ravens
Ravens
Patriots
Patriots
Ravens
Ravens
Patriots



Jaguars
Chargers
Chargers
Jaguars
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers



Falcons
Seahawks
Falcons
Falcons
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks



Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Packers
Buccaneers
Packers
Buccaneers



Rams
Rams
Cardinals
Rams
Rams
Rams
Cardinals



Broncos
Broncos
49ers
49ers
49ers
Broncos
Broncos



Giants
Giants
Giants 
Giants
Giants
Giants
Giants

x



*Rk*
*Name*
*Wins*

1
sam1952
2

2
CaptUSA
1







*Champions*



2021
oyarde


2020
Anti G


2019
juleswin






*High Score*



tebowlives
14/15


2019
Week 8

----------


## acptulsa

I'm looking at the Chiefs' schedule and the last three games are against the Seahawks, Broncos and Raiders.  And I think, oh, the last three are against division rivals.

Does that mean I'm old?

----------


## oyarde

Browns , Dolphins , Jets , Vikings , Bears , Chiefs ,Panthhers , Eagles , Titans ,Ravens , Chargers , Seachickens , Bucs , Rams , 9ers , Giants

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cleveland<Pittsburgh
Carolina<New Orleans
Chicago>Houston
Indianapolis<Kansas City
Miami<Buffalo
Minnesota>Detroit
New England<Baltimore
New York Jets<Cincinnati
Tennessee>Oakland
Washington<Philadelphia
Los Angeles Chargers<Jacksonville
Arizona<Los Angeles Rams
Seattle<Atlanta
Tampa Bay>Green Bay
Denver>San Francisco
New York Giants>Dallas

----------


## mtr1979

Week 3 should be a real treat for fans.  The game I'm looking forward to the most is the Bills vs Dolphins (Dolphins are my favorite team).  If the Dolphins can pull it off I see a bunch of fake Dolphins fans jumping on the bandwagon.
Jags vs Chargers also looks interesting.  I picked the Jags just because of Herbert's injury he is day to day right now.
The two games that were the most difficult to pick for me were the texans vs bears and raiders vs titans.  In the raiders game I picked them because they are a 2.5 point favorite.  Am I missing something?  In the Texans game I honestly don't know why I picked the Texans?

----------


## acptulsa

> In the Texans game I honestly don't know why I picked the Texans?


Probably because if you hadn't, you honestly wouldn't know why you picked the Bears?

----------


## sam1952



----------


## acptulsa

Well _that_ worked.  Why didn't the Colts just punt on _first_ down?

----------


## acptulsa

L'Jarius Sneed really knows how to be in the right place at the right time.

That Travis Kelce guy kinda resembles that remark, too.

----------


## acptulsa

Looked like a facemask penalty to me.

That said, remind me to send Butker a get well card.  Hard to win a football game without a place kicker.

----------


## mtr1979

Dolphins are now the best team in the league.  How will the haters try to discredit them?

----------


## oyarde

First place Vikings and dolphins take care of me , looks like I'll start better this week and go 8 - 2 to start . 8 is as well as I did last week , might be my worst ever.

----------


## tebowlives

Anti G gets a win.

*Week 3*









*Anti G*
*CaptUSA*
*GSA*
*mtr1979*
*oyarde*
*sam1952*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Steelers
Steelers
Browns
Browns
Browns
Steelers
Browns

Browns

Bills
Bills
Dolphins
Dolphins
Dolphins
Bills
Bills

Dolphins

Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Jets
Bengals
Bengals

Bengals

Vikings
Vikings
Lions
Lions
Vikings
Vikings
Vikings

Vikings

Bears
Bears
Bears
Texans
Bears
Bears
Bears

Bears

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Colts

Saints
Panthers
Saints
Saints
Panthers
Saints
Saints

Panthers

Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles

Eagles

Titans
Titans
Titans
Raiders
Titans
Titans
Titans

Titans

Ravens
Ravens
Patriots
Patriots
Ravens
Ravens
Patriots

Ravens

Jaguars
Chargers
Chargers
Jaguars
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers

Jaguars

Falcons
Seahawks
Falcons
Falcons
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks

Falcons

Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Packers
Buccaneers
Packers
Buccaneers

Packers

Rams
Rams
Cardinals
Rams
Rams
Rams
Cardinals

Rams

Broncos
Broncos
49ers
49ers
49ers
Broncos
Broncos

Broncos

10
9
7
8
9
9
7

15

Giants
Giants
Giants 
Giants
Giants
Giants
Giants

x



*Rk*
*Name*
*Wins*

1
sam1952
2

2
CaptUSA
1

3
Anti G
1







*Champions*



2021
oyarde


2020
Anti G


2019
juleswin






*High Score*



tebowlives
14/15


2019
Week 8

----------


## oyarde

Chump bucs need to get snappy , they are trying to give it away at home in the first half . If they dont get some pressure on bella donna rogers gonna be a long day for those d backs.

----------


## oyarde

Man , I hope te TB and GB offenses are that $#@!ty every time we play them.

----------


## tebowlives

OPEN TO ALL COMERS:
 All pre Sunday games have to be in before that game kicks off. Thursdays games needs to be by Thursdays kickoff the rest by Sundays kickoff.
We have an early Sunday game this week.

Please copy the following games and leave your choice to win. 

*Week 4* 
Dolphins    @    Bengals
Vikings    @    Saints
Bills    @    Ravens
Bears    @    Giants
Browns    @    Falcons
Jaguars    @    Eagles
Jets    @    Steelers
Titans    @    Colts
Chargers    @    Texans
Seahawks    @    Lions
Commanders    @    Cowboys
Cardinals    @    Panthers
Broncos    @    Raiders
Patriots    @    Packers
Chiefs    @    Buccaneers
Rams    @    49ers

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Man , I hope te TB and GB offenses are that $#@!ty every time we play them.


TB ended exactly like the Raiders. They both needed a TD and two point conversion. Made the TDs, missed the two point conversions, then missed the onside kicks. 

Niners self-destructed.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> OPEN TO ALL COMERS:
>  All pre Sunday games have to be in before that game kicks off. Thursdays games needs to be by Thursdays kickoff the rest by Sundays kickoff, noon central
> ...


I don't do fantasy football, and don't follow enough teams to even have an opinion on most games.

----------


## oyarde

9ers need investigated for throwing the game

----------


## tebowlives

> I don't do fantasy football, and don't follow enough teams to even have an opinion on most games.


At least you won't be bothering people with how well your team is doing in a 6 team fantasy league or how Kirk Cousins has let you down once again.

----------


## tebowlives

> Looked like a facemask penalty to me.
> 
> That said, remind me to send Butker a get well card.  Hard to win a football game without a place kicker.


Jones shouldn't have been a douchebag and get nailed with a 15 yard unsportsmanlike. It would have been 4th and 14 with 5 minutes left and a punt. Instead the drive continues and leads to a TD with 24 seconds left.

----------


## tebowlives

> Man , I hope te TB and GB offenses are that $#@!ty every time we play them.


Unlike the Vikings, they actually play defense. Just like the Cowboys,

----------


## tebowlives

> I don't do fantasy football, and don't follow enough teams to even have an opinion on most games.


That never stopped oyarde from stumbling through this thread.

if you want to get a heads up as far as successful football. Watch how Dallas dismantles the Giants in tonights game.

----------


## tebowlives

The penalties being called on Dallas, the non call in the end zone on an obvious Giant penalty. My 'Cowboys are hanging tough, though.

----------


## tebowlives

Barkley looking frighteningly good, Dallas answers 13-13. Cooper Rush looking better each game....jinx

Lamb awesome one hander for the score. 20-13 Cowboys

3rd and one, Noah Brown gets mugged on a route and the dirty refs don't call it. The FG makes it 23-13 Cowboys.

Ferguson should be cut for going out of bounds on his catch. Parcells would.

Giants receiver falls down on his route and Diggs gets a pic. Victory formation

2-1 One game back in the winningest division in the NFL. Redskins at Cowboys next week. They'll be mincemeat, especially without Chase Young.

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

Bengals
Saints
Ravens
Bears 
Falcons
Eagles
Steelers
Titans 
Chargers 
Lions
Cowboys
Panthers
Broncos 
Packers
Buccaneers
49ers

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> I don't do fantasy football, and don't follow enough teams to even have an opinion on most games.


It's funny how people complain about longer games, but they waste their time on fantasy ******ry and also watching longer pre-game and post-game shows.

----------


## tebowlives

Bengals will win Thursday. Hopefully that will shut down the Miami front runners who think they all of a sudden have a team. It's been 50 years since they won a Super Bowl and it's going to be at least 50 more until they even sniff it.

----------


## oyarde

bendals , Vikings , ravens ,giants ,falcons , Eagles , steelers , colts , chargers , lions , cowboys , panthers , raiders , packers , chiefs , rams

----------


## tebowlives

> 


You got 3 more weeks of him reacting to losses. 1-5 on the horizon.

----------


## CaptUSA

Week 4
Dolphins
Saints
Bills 
Giants
Falcons
Eagles
Steelers
Colts
Chargers 
Lions
Cowboys
Cardinals
Broncos
Packers
Chiefs
Rams

----------


## sam1952

> You got 3 more weeks of him reacting to losses. 1-5 on the horizon.


I seriously like them against the Jets. After that, doesn’t look good.
BTW you added the totals wrong on this past Sunday.

----------


## sam1952

Dolphins
Vikings
Bills
Giants
Falcons
Eagles
Steelers
Colts
Chargers
Lions
Cowboys
Panthers
Broncos
Packers
Chiefs
Rams


Also I’m in Sarasota…. Am not evacuating, wish me luck

----------


## tebowlives

> I seriously like them against the Jets. After that, doesn’t look good.
> BTW you added the totals wrong on this past Sunday.


corrected. The most secure pick'em ever.

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 4
*​Bengals
Vikings
Bills
Giants
Browns
Eagles
Steelers
Colts
Chargers
Lions
Cowboys
Panthers
Raiders
Packers
Chiefs
49ers

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 4*









*Anti G*
*CaptUSA*
*GSA*
*mtr1979*
*oyarde*
*sam1952*
*tebowlives*

*winner*


Dolphins
Bengals
Dolphins
Bengals
Dolphins
Bengals

Bengals

Vikings
Saints
Saints
Vikings
Vikings
Vikings
Vikings

Vikings

Bills
Bills
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Bills
Bills

Bills

Bears
Giants
Bears
Giants
Giants
Giants
Giants

Giants

Falcons
Falcons
Falcons
Browns
Falcons
Falcons
Browns

Falcons

Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Jaguars
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles

Eagles

Steelers
Steelers
Steelers
Steelers
Steelers
Steelers
Steelers

Jets

Colts
Colts
Titans
Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts

Titans

Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers

Chargers

Lions
Lions
Lions
Lions
Lions
Lions
Lions

Seahawks

Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys

Cowboys

Cardinals
Cardinals
Panthers
Cardinals
Panthers
Panthers
Panthers

Cardinals

Broncos
Broncos
Broncos
Broncos
Raiders
Broncos
Raiders

Raiders

Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers

Packers

8
8
7
6
9
8
9

14

Buccaneers
Chiefs
Buccaneers
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs



Rams
Rams
49ers 
Rams
Rams
Rams
49ers






*Rk*
*Name*
*Wins*

1
sam1952
2

2
CaptUSA
1

3
Anti G
1

----------


## tebowlives

On the interception near the end of the 1st quarter, Tags had Hill open long for a TD. He underthrew him bad.

Miami has given up 2 big runs this year so stat wise it makes the run D look bad. They are very good. 4th and 1, Cincy hasn't run in the game so far and they run. Stuffed

Veteran Bridgewater leads the team down the field after Tua goes down.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Picking Cincinnati over Miami.  I'll post the rest of my picks later.

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

How many people picked Tampa Bay over the Chiefs?

----------


## Anti Globalist

NFL Week 4 Picks:

Cincinnati>Miami
New Orleans<Minnesota
Atlanta>Cleveland
Baltimore<Buffalo
Dallas>Washington
Detroit>Seattle
Houston<Los Angeles Chargers
Indianapolis>Tennessee
New York Giants<Chicago
Philadelphia>Jacksonville
Pittsburgh>New York Jets
Carolina<Arizona
Green Bay>New England
Oakland<Denver
Tampa Bay>Kansas City
San Francisco<Los Angeles Rams

----------


## oyarde

Colts get into game for first time , trail by 7 with 22 min to play.

----------


## acptulsa

Andy Reid makes me smile.  He's crazy.  Like this guy.

----------


## acptulsa

No wonder the Colts slipped one by them. They've been plotting this revenge for at least two weeks.

----------


## oyarde

There are only three contenders really in the AFC at this point . Miami , Buff and KC . The Nfc has a lot of better teams and should be more competitive

----------


## acptulsa

LOL

First Mahomes goes bowling for dollars, then he stands around watching a tight end sneak.

The best comedy on TV tonight.

----------


## acptulsa

So Travis Kelce knocks Gronk out of the top five tight ends for receiving yards, right under Brady's nose.  Then he ties the GOAT tight end, Gonzales, for twenty-plus yard receptions by a Chief.

What planet is this guy from?

----------


## tebowlives

tebowlives takes it.

*Week 4*









*Anti G*
*CaptUSA*
*GSA*
*mtr1979*
*oyarde*
*sam1952*
*tebowlives*

*winner*


Dolphins
Bengals
Dolphins
Bengals
Dolphins
Bengals

Bengals

Vikings
Saints
Saints
Vikings
Vikings
Vikings
Vikings

Vikings

Bills
Bills
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Bills
Bills

Bills

Bears
Giants
Bears
Giants
Giants
Giants
Giants

Giants

Falcons
Falcons
Falcons
Browns
Falcons
Falcons
Browns

Falcons

Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Jaguars
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles

Eagles

Steelers
Steelers
Steelers
Steelers
Steelers
Steelers
Steelers

Jets

Colts
Colts
Titans
Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts

Titans

Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers

Chargers

Lions
Lions
Lions
Lions
Lions
Lions
Lions

Seahawks

Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys

Cowboys

Cardinals
Cardinals
Panthers
Cardinals
Panthers
Panthers
Panthers

Cardinals

Broncos
Broncos
Broncos
Broncos
Raiders
Broncos
Raiders

Raiders

Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers

Packers

Buccaneers
Chiefs
Buccaneers
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Chiefs

Rams
Rams
49ers 
Rams
Rams
Rams
49ers

49ers

8
9
8
7
10
9
11

16




*Rk*
*Name*
*Wins*

1
sam1952
2

2
CaptUSA
1

3
Anti G
1

4
tebowlives
1







*Champions*



2021
oyarde


2020
Anti G


2019
juleswin






*High Score*



tebowlives
14/15


2019
Week 8

----------


## tebowlives

> Andy Reid makes me smile.  He's crazy.  Like this guy.

----------


## tebowlives

OPEN TO ALL COMERS:
All pre Sunday games have to be in before that game kicks off. Thursdays games needs to be by Thursdays kickoff. The early Sunday game needs to be in before kickoff. The rest by Sundays kickoff, noon central        

Please copy the following games and leave your choice to win.         

Colts    @    Broncos
Giants    @    Packers
Falcons    @    Buccaneers
Bears    @    Vikings
Lions    @    Patriots
Texans    @    Jaguars
Dolphins    @    Jets
Titans    @    Commanders
Steelers    @    Bills
Chargers    @    Browns
Seahawks    @    Saints
49ers    @    Panthers
Cowboys    @    Rams
Eagles    @    Cardinals
Bengals    @    Ravens
Raiders    @    Chiefs

----------


## sam1952



----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

Colts 
Packers
Buccaneers
Vikings
Patriots
Jaguars
Dolphins 
Titans 
Bills
Chargers 
Seahawks 
Panthers
Cowboys
Eagles 
Bengals 
Chiefs

----------


## sam1952

Broncos
Packers
Buccaneers 
Vikings
Patriots 
Jaguars 
Dolphins 
Commanders 
Bills (breaks my heart to not pick the Steelers here)
Chargers 
Saints
49ers
Rams
Eagles
Ravens
Chiefs

----------


## tebowlives

Broncos
Packers
Buccaneers
Vikings
Patriots
Jaguars
Jets
Titans
Bills
Chargers
Seahawks
49ers
Rams
Eagles
Ravens
Chiefs

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 5*









*Anti G*
*CaptUSA*
*GSA*
*mtr1979*
*oyarde*
*sam1952*
*tebowlives*

*winner*



Colts
Broncos
Broncos
Broncos
Broncos

Colts

0
0
1
0
0
0
0

1


Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers

x


Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers

x


Vikings
Vikings
Vikings
Vikings
Vikings
Vikings

x


Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Lions
Patriots
Patriots




Texans
Jaguars
Jaguars
Texans
Jaguars
Jaguars




Dolphins
Dolphins
Dolphins
Dolphins
Dolphins
Jets




Titans
Titans
Titans
Titans
Commanders
Titans




Steelers
Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills

x


Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers

x


Saints
Seahawks
Saints
Seahawks
Saints
Seahawks




49ers
Panthers
49ers
49ers
49ers
49ers




Cowboys
Cowboys
Rams
Cowboys
Rams
Cowboys




Cardinals
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles

x


Bengals
Bengals
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens




Chiefs
Chiefs 
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

x




*Rk*
*Name*
*Wins*

1
sam1952
2

2
CaptUSA
1

3
Anti G
1

4
tebowlives
1







*Champions*



2021
oyarde


2020
Anti G


2019
juleswin






*High Score*



tebowlives
14/15


2019
Week 8

----------


## oyarde

Broncos , Packers , Bucs , Vikings , Lions , Texans , Dolphins , Titans , Bills , Chargers , Seachickens , 9ers , Cowboys , Eagles , Ravens , Chiefs

----------


## tebowlives

Kickoff in 7 hours @CaptUSA @Anti Globalist

Broncos D playing tough. Wilson not on the same page as his receivers, still.

Wilson was bad. The play calling cost them the game. They should have run the ball in the red zone near the end of regulation to take time off the clock. Instead Wilson throws a pic in the end zone.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Picked Denver to win.  Will post other picks tomorrow.

----------


## CaptUSA

Sorry, was at a conference this week and couldn't get my Thursday pick in...  But here are the rest:

Packers
Buccaneers
Vikings
Patriots
Texans 
Dolphins 
Titans 
Steelers 
Chargers 
Saints
49ers
Cowboys 
Cardinals
Bengals 
Chiefs

----------


## CaptUSA

Can we take a sec to chat about what Kenny's up against this week???

If he wins, this will be the start of legendary status in Pittsburgh.  A Pitt kid going up against the greatest odds in Pittsburgh since the merger?  With a broken defense and a weak line??   That town will go ape$#@!!

Does it break his confidence if he loses?

That's a lot of pressure.  How does he handle it?

----------


## sam1952

> Can we take a sec to chat about what Kenny's up against this week???
> 
> If he wins, this will be the start of legendary status in Pittsburgh.  A Pitt kid going up against the greatest odds in Pittsburgh since the merger?  With a broken defense and a weak line??   That town will go ape$#@!!
> 
> Does it break his confidence if he loses?
> 
> That's a lot of pressure.  How does he handle it?


This is the second time I haven’t picked the Steelers. They upset Buffalo in the opener last season. I realize the any given Sunday idea and it’s true but to upset Buffalo two years in a row at Buffalo I don’t think is gonna happen. Thinking how bad the offense was with Mitch hid the fact that the defense is really not that good. TJ out, Cam can’t carry the defense. Now Mika’s injury (not sure of the current status) the are weak. Allen will pass and run at his discretion. 
Do I think Kenny will lose confidence? No way! The kid wants to play and he will make the game entertaining regardless of the outcome. If any thing it will keep him grounded in his head. 
I look forward to see how he develops relationships with his receivers and tight ends.
Hopefully he becomes a top tier quarterback.

----------


## CaptUSA

> This is the second time I haven’t picked the Steelers. They upset Buffalo in the opener last season. I realize the any given Sunday idea and it’s true but to upset Buffalo two years in a row at Buffalo I don’t think is gonna happen. Thinking how bad the offense was with Mitch hid the fact that the defense is really not that good. TJ out, Cam can’t carry the defense. Now Mika’s injury (not sure of the current status) the are weak. Allen will pass and run at his discretion. 
> Do I think Kenny will lose confidence? No way! The kid wants to play and he will make the game entertaining regardless of the outcome. If any thing it will keep him grounded in his head. 
> I look forward to see how he develops relationships with his receivers and tight ends.
> Hopefully he becomes a top tier quarterback.


  I'm betting on legend status!    (funner way to live life)

----------


## mtr1979

Talked to some day shifters that watched the Denver/Colts game. They were actually pissed that they wasted their time watching the game.  
I had to see the game for myself so I watched the "highlights" on youtube.  
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=l4mouVbscZ0
Both team are getting absolutely trashed in the comments section.

----------


## oyarde

> Talked to some day shifters that watched the Denver/Colts game. They were actually pissed that they wasted their time watching the game.  
> I had to see the game for myself so I watched the "highlights" on youtube.  
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=l4mouVbscZ0
> Both team are getting absolutely trashed in the comments section.


Youd have to watch a bad junior high game to see two worse offenses than that . The play of the game was Colts blocking a chip shot FG . Without that they could not Have tied it to go to OT

----------


## Anti Globalist

NFL Week 5 picks:

Denver>Indianapolis L
Green Bay>New York Giants
Buffalo>Pittsburgh
Cleveland<Los Angeles Chargers
Jacksonville>Houston
Minnesota>Chicago
New England>Detroit
New Orleans>Seattle
New York Jets<Miami
Tampa Bay>Atlanta
Washington<Tennessee
Carolina<San Francisco
Arizona>Philadelphia
Los Angeles Rams>Dallas
Baltimore<Cincinnati
Kansas City>Oakland

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

> NFL Week 5 picks:
> 
> Denver>Indianapolis L
> Green Bay>New York Giants
> Buffalo>Pittsburgh
> Cleveland<Los Angeles Chargers
> Jacksonville>Houston
> Minnesota>Chicago
> New England>Detroit
> ...


Tebo couldn't make it more clear and I know he as asked you to do your picks correctly. If I were him, I wouldn't put your picks in unless you do it as he requested. It is very simple. Copy and paste the weeks games and delete the team you do not want. For some reason you insist on changing the order of all the games and using > symbol. Really. It is pretty simple to just copy, paste, and delete the team you do not pick.

Please copy the following games and leave your choice to win.

Colts @ Broncos
Giants @ Packers
Falcons @ Buccaneers
Bears @ Vikings
Lions @ Patriots
Texans @ Jaguars
Dolphins @ Jets
Titans @ Commanders
Steelers @ Bills
Chargers @ Browns
Seahawks @ Saints
49ers @ Panthers
Cowboys @ Rams
Eagles @ Cardinals
Bengals @ Ravens
Raiders @ Chiefs

----------


## tebowlives

> NFL Week 5 picks:
> 
> Denver>Indianapolis L
> Green Bay>New York Giants
> Buffalo>Pittsburgh
> Cleveland<Los Angeles Chargers
> Jacksonville>Houston
> Minnesota>Chicago
> New England>Detroit
> ...


If you would, use my post with the games and just leave the winner. It's easier on me. I can't make a mistake when I copy and paste.

----------


## tebowlives

Big score by the Giants to cut it to 7 before the half. Granted I think an end around on 2nd down is a dumb call. To much of a chance for a big loss. A lot of time left for Rogers though. Yep they got a FG.

say what you want about Brady, but Rogers is the best of all time imo.

Packers D has folded. Giants are running well

Packers wrers couldnt get open except for the underneath routes

----------


## tebowlives

> You got 3 more weeks of him reacting to losses. 1-5 on the horizon.





> I seriously like them against the Jets. After that, doesn’t look good.


Okay, enough time has passed so I can rub it in. Granted this is something I wouldn't say to DeShaun Watson

----------


## oyarde

> Big score by the Giants to cut it to 7 before the half. Granted I think an end around on 2nd down is a dumb call. To much of a chance for a big loss. A lot of time left for Rogers though. Yep they got a FG.
> 
> say what you want about Brady, but Rogers is the best of all time imo.
> 
> Packers D has folded. Giants are running well


Packers outscored 17 - 2 in second half.

----------


## oyarde

Steelers in the red zone !

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 6*






*CaptUSA*
*GSA*
*mtr1979*
*oyarde*
*sam1952*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Bears
Bears
Bears
Bears
Bears
Bears

x

Bengals
Saints
Bengals
Saints
Bengals
Bengals



Colts
Colts
Jaguars
Colts
Colts
Colts



Dolphins
Dolphins
Dolphins
Vikings
Dolphins
Vikings



Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Browns
Browns
Browns



Packers
Packers
Packers
Jets
Packers
Packers



Giants
Giants
Ravens
Giants
Ravens
Ravens



49ers
49ers
49ers
49ers
49ers
49ers

x

Steelers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Steelers
Buccaneers



Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams

x

Seahawks
Seahawks
Cardinals
Seahawks
Cardinals
Seahawks



Chiefs
Bills
Bills
Bills
Chiefs
Chiefs



Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles

x

Chargers
Chargers 
Chargers
Chargers 
Chargers
Chargers

x




*Rk*
*Name*
*Wins*

1
sam1952
2

2
tebowlives
2

3
CaptUSA
1

4
Anti G
1







*Champions*



2021
oyarde


2020
Anti G


2019
juleswin






*High Score*



tebowlives
14/15


2019
Week 8

----------


## oyarde

Vikings hit first 18 passes today , convert every third down until 2 minute warning to half , move to 4 - 1 with two game lead on division.

----------


## tebowlives

Dallas up early 6-0 I'm not surprised
Armstrongs strip sack ends up a TD, now he blocks a punt. 9-0
Stafford throws a 50 yard dart to get the Rams close but Dallas holds strong 9-3

Kupp is a bad man 9-10. Offense hasn't done much
Pollard is in for his game breaking ability and he proved it.16-10

----------


## oyarde

AFC down to really just two contenders , Bills and Chiefs. The rest dont look like they could beat an NFC playoff sede team.

----------


## oyarde

Colts a game beind Tenn and havnt played offense this yr

----------


## sam1952

> Okay, enough time has passed so I can rub it in. Granted this is something I wouldn't say to DeShaun Watson


Haha, dont worry about it. Mention it whenever you like. Yeah the Steelers are looking bad till the buy. Am not disappointed. Pickett looks like a real NFL quarterback and this is great experience for him. Even in a lose I enjoy watching him play. Still need an offensive line, a stronger healthy defense and an actual offensive coordinator.
I was close with the Commanders today. That game would have turned everything around for me this week.. oh well ob-la-di, ob-la-da

----------


## tebowlives

> Haha, don’t worry about it. Mention it whenever you like. Yeah the Steelers are looking bad till the buy. Am not disappointed. Pickett looks like a real NFL quarterback and this is great experience for him. Even in a lose I enjoy watching him play. Still need an offensive line, a stronger healthy defense and an actual offensive coordinator.
> I was close with the Commanders today. That game would have turned everything around for me this week.. oh well… ob-la-di, ob-la-da


Wentz blew it. He had 1 more play and didn't need to force it.

----------


## tebowlives

Two bad back to back throws by Lamar Jackson. The 2nd one was horrific. Either one would have been a TD.

My money is on a Tucker FG to win it.

Dead Center.

----------


## acptulsa

> Two bad back to back throws by Lamar Jackson. The 2nd one was horrific. Either one would have been a TD.


He always was a better halfback than quarterback.

----------


## tebowlives

*Open to all comers*
All pre Sunday games have to be in before that game kicks off. Thursdays games needs to be by Thursdays kickoff. If there is an early Sunday game (England), it needs to be in before kickoff. The rest by Sundays kickoff, noon central


Please copy the following games and leave your choice to win. 


*
Week 6* 
Commanders    @    Bears
Bengals    @    Saints
Jaguars    @    Colts
Vikings    @    Dolphins
Patriots    @    Browns
Jets    @    Packers
Ravens    @    Giants
49ers    @    Falcons
Buccaneers    @    Steelers
Panthers    @    Rams
Cardinals    @    Seahawks
Bills    @    Chiefs
Cowboys    @    Eagles
Broncos    @    Chargers

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

Bears
Saints
Colts
Dolphins
Patriots 
Packers
Giants
49ers 
Buccaneers 
Rams
Seahawks
Bills 
Eagles
Chargers

----------


## sam1952

Bears
Bengals 
 Colts
Dolphins
 Browns
Packers
Ravens 
49ers 
 Steelers
 Rams
Cardinals 
 Chiefs
Eagles
 Chargers

----------


## oyarde

Bears , Saints , Colts , Vikings , Browns , Jets , Giants , 9ers , Bucs , Rms , Seachickens , Bills , Eagles , Chargers

----------


## oyarde

I tink I hit around 67 percent the past two weeks and still wasnt good enough to win.

----------


## sam1952



----------


## tebowlives

> I tink I hit around 67 percent the past two weeks and still wasnt good enough to win.


And who won the last two weeks pray tell?

----------


## tebowlives

> He always was a better halfback than quarterback.


Same with Taysom Hill

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Did everyone who picked the Chiefs get nervous tonight? You misjudged the genius of the Raiders coaching staff, who decided to go for a 2 point conversion in a situation where it was completely foolish. A bold move, by people who don't understand math or basic football.

----------


## tebowlives

> Did everyone who picked the Chiefs get nervous tonight? You misjudged the genius of the Raiders coaching staff, who decided to go for a 2 point conversion in a situation where it was completely foolish. A bold move, by people who don't understand math or basic football.


I thought it was a dumb move. Same with KC trying it to go up by 9. But 6:40 left is plenty of time for 2 scores. 
2 downfield throws on 3rd and 4th and 1 on the Raiders last series. Should have gotten the first. They had enough time to get in FG position to win

----------


## sam1952

I was not a fan of the Chiefs two point conversion attempt. Being up by eight still required a TD with a two point conversion by the Raiders. But I really didn’t understand the Raiders Two point attempt. Whether a tie or up by one the Chiefs had to score to win. Not making it, which they didn’t , allowed the Chiefs to play those last few minutes differently. Though I appreciated Carr’s downfield throws that last fourth down should have been trying to get the first down. Field goal range was not that far.

----------


## oyarde

i think raiders and cowboys should go for 2 every time the rest of yr , be interesting to see if they get more than 50 percent.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> ... But I really didn’t understand the Raiders Two point attempt. Whether a tie or up by one the Chiefs had to score to win. Not making it, which they didn’t , allowed the Chiefs to play those last few minutes differently. 
> ...


It made no sense. Stupid coaching. It would almost be the same as being on the 10 yard line, 4th down, down by three, and going for the touchdown instead of the field goal. Except it was even worse that that, because being up by 4 (if they even made a touchdown) would prevent the other team from winning or tying with a field goal.

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------


## tebowlives

> i think raiders and cowboys should go for 2 every time the rest of yr , be interesting to see if they get more than 50 percent.


50 percent would be a successful winning percentage for Minnesota

----------


## oyarde

> 50 percent would be a successful winning percentage for Minnesota


We will never sink to that low with me , The Great Oyarde as a fan , currently 524 wins  451 losses. This season will be our 20th Division title. Only the Steelers in the AFC have more playoff appearances and one other NFC team nobody cares about.

----------


## oyarde

If you avg more tan 4 TD's a game and can make more than 50 percent on two point conversions you come out ahead theoretically as a whole. Nobody does it because they are hard to make. Most NFL teams are not even good at converting 4th and 1 running plays so they opt for some quick pass. Really those are easier to defend than people realize . The DB just needs to front the rec immediately. Play calling not that creative . If you have a mobile QB  you can roll out to te long side of field and if your TE , Wr not open let the QB run for the pylon. There is the naked bootleg too and quick pitch to RB but you'll probably not see those outside of a HS football game..

----------


## oyarde

Davante Adams , LOL

----------


## tebowlives

> If you avg more tan 4 TD's a game and can make more than 50 percent on two point conversions you come out ahead theoretically as a whole. Nobody does it because they are hard to make. Most NFL teams are not even good at converting 4th and 1 running plays so they opt for some quick pass. Really those are easier to defend than people realize . The DB just needs to front the rec immediately. Play calling not that creative . If you have a mobile QB  you can roll out to te long side of field and if your TE , Wr not open let the QB run for the pylon. There is the naked bootleg too and quick pitch to RB but you'll probably not see those outside of a HS football game..


yes the pass is easier to defend on 2 pointers.
2000-2014 997 2-point conversions were attempted. Success rate is 48.2%  43.4% passing 61.7% running
https://www.boydsbets.com/nfl-two-po...-success-rate/

----------


## oyarde

Redskins need investigated . Should have run the ball for the two point conversion. No way you would pass with a QB as bad as Wentz has been for three seasons.. Whoever called that play had money on bears.

----------


## tebowlives

> Redskins need investigated . Should have run the ball for the two point conversion. No way you would pass with a QB as bad as Wentz has been for tree seasons.


He threw it out of the end zone too. This game was an easy under

----------


## oyarde

> He threw it out of the end zone too. This game was an easy under


My estimation was a 93 percent chance for under. Guy at the Indy radio station this morning said first one to 14 wins. Sounded about right to me.

----------


## oyarde

Bears shouldve ran on 2nd and 3rd and goal from 4. They wouldve gotten in by then , whoever called those plays had money on Skins. When is the last time a QB won an NFL game with a QB rating of 66? If I had to guess I'd say a Thurs night game.

----------


## tebowlives

> Bears shouldve ran on 2nd and 3rd and goal from 4. They wouldve gotten in by then


I could see it on 3rd down with a hurry up if they don't make it. But no doubt a run, pass option on 4th.

The Bears sucked in the red zone tonite.

----------


## tebowlives

Looks like CaptUSA  and oyarde tie and get wins.



*Week 6*






*CaptUSA*
*GSA*
*mtr1979*
*oyarde*
*sam1952*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Bears
Bears
Bears
Bears
Bears
Bears

Commanders

Bengals
Saints
Bengals
Saints
Bengals
Bengals

Bengals

Colts
Colts
Jaguars
Colts
Colts
Colts

Colts

Dolphins
Dolphins
Dolphins
Vikings
Dolphins
Vikings

Vikings

Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Browns
Browns
Browns

Patriots

Packers
Packers
Packers
Jets
Packers
Packers

Jets

Giants
Giants
Ravens
Giants
Ravens
Ravens

Giants

49ers
49ers
49ers
49ers
49ers
49ers

Falcons

Steelers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Steelers
Buccaneers

Steelers

Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams

Rams

Seahawks
Seahawks
Cardinals
Seahawks
Cardinals
Seahawks

Seahawks

Chiefs
Bills
Bills
Bills
Chiefs
Chiefs

Bills

7
6
4
7
4
5

12

Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles

x

Chargers
Chargers 
Chargers
Chargers 
Chargers
Chargers

x



*Rk*
*Name*
*Wins*

1
sam1952
2

2
tebowlives
2

3
CaptUSA
2

4
Anti G
1

5
oyarde
1







*Champions*



2021
oyarde


2020
Anti G


2019
juleswin






*High Score*



tebowlives
14/15


2019
Week 8

----------


## CaptUSA

Welp - looks like my Steelers pick is a waste again this week.  Going up against Brady and the entire starting secondary is out.  Sutton, Minkah, Witherspoon, Wallace.  Only Edmunds will be there, but he's been fighting a concussion all week.

Still won't get me to pick against them.  I'm stubborn that way.

----------


## oyarde

I open up with a a hard earned 4-5 start. Vikings , Colts and Jets all win so I'm happy.

----------


## sam1952

I actually did like the Steelers chances in that game. If I was a betting man these days I definitely should have taken the 14 1/2 against the Buccaneers.. didn’t do me much good as the other upsets hurt everyone.

----------


## acptulsa

These offenses are highly regarded.  It seems these defenses want a little attention, too.

----------


## oyarde

> I actually did like the Steelers chances in that game. If I was a betting man these days I definitely should have taken the 14 1/2 against the Buccaneers.. didn’t do me much good as the other upsets hurt everyone.


A lot of toss up games in there , Bucs , Packers , Ravens , Bengals , Saints , Browns  nowhere near as good as they once were . 9ers took the day off .

----------


## acptulsa

Schuster-Smith seems to have a real attitude toward Buffalo.

----------


## tebowlives

1:04 left Plenty of time for the Chiefs
Nope

----------


## acptulsa

> 1:04 left Plenty of time for the Chiefs
> Nope


Plenty of time if you've got the ball.  Not enough to get it back.

----------


## tebowlives

Cowboys can take the Eagles. If their QB wants to toss it up and have his receivers make a 1 on 1 play, the Cowboy DBs may get a few picks.
Refs cheat the Cowboys out of a first on a mark. Down 17-0. Need a quick score

Dallas cuts it to 20-10 after a nice drive
Defense is stepping up. Parsons had to open his pie hole or the drive would have ended sooner than it did

Make up call by the refs on the no call on Pollards block in the back. Americas Team is only down by 3, 20-17.  After being down by 20 they close. That's character my friends.

Sanders is a good RB. Haven't thrown a screen to him yet.

Our backup did a decent job this season. Dak should be back next week.

----------


## oyarde

I thnk the falcons should now be favored to win the NFC south. Bills look like no 1 seed in AFC , Eagles, Vikings and Giants in that order in a more competitive NFC

----------


## tebowlives

Open to all comers
All pre Sunday games have to be in before that game kicks off. Thursdays games needs to be by Thursdays kickoff. If there is an early Sunday game (England), it needs to be in before kickoff. The rest by Sundays kickoff, noon central 


Please copy the following games and leave your choice to win. 


*Week 7  *  
Saints    @    Cardinals
Falcons    @    Bengals
Browns    @    Ravens
Colts    @    Titans
Lions    @    Cowboys
Packers    @    Commanders
Giants    @    Jaguars
Buccaneers    @    Panthers
Texans    @    Raiders
Jets    @    Broncos
Chiefs    @    49ers
Seahawks    @    Chargers
Steelers    @    Dolphins
Bears    @    Patriots

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

Saints 
Bengals
Ravens
Colts
Cowboys
Packers
Giants 
Buccaneers 
Raiders
Jets 
Chiefs 
Chargers
Steelers
Patriots

----------


## oyarde

Cards , Bengals , Ravens , Colts , Cowboys , Packers , Giants , Bucs , Raiders , Jets , Chiefs , Chargers , Dolphins , Pats

----------


## sam1952



----------


## tebowlives

Cardinals
Bengals
Ravens
Titans
Cowboys
Packers
Giants
Buccaneers
Raiders
Jets
Chiefs
Chargers
Dolphins
Patriots

----------


## CaptUSA

Saints
Falcons 
Ravens
Titans
Cowboys
Packers
Giants 
Buccaneers
Raiders
Broncos
Chiefs 
Chargers
Steelers 
Patriots

----------


## tebowlives

> 


Congrats to the Steelers for finally winning a game. Maybe someday a team in that division will get above 500. Unlike the toughest division in football, the NFC East.
And Dak is back!

----------


## tebowlives

Wentz is out 4-6 weeks for the Commies. Thinking about picking them over Green Bay now.

----------


## sam1952

Cardinals
 Bengals
 Ravens
 Titans
Cowboys
Packers 
Jaguars
Buccaneers 
 Raiders
Broncos
Chiefs 
 Chargers
Steelers 
 Patriots

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cardinals
Ravens
Buccaneers 
Bengals
Cowboys
Jaguars
Titans
Packers
Broncos
Raiders
Chargers
Chiefs
Dolphins
Patriots

----------


## tebowlives

> Cardinals
> Ravens
> Buccaneers 
> Bengals
> Cowboys
> Jaguars
> Titans
> Packers
> Broncos
> ...


You can't put them in the correct order?

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 7*






*CaptUSA*
*GSA*
*mtr1979*
*oyarde*
*sam1952*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Saints
Saints
Saints
Cardinals
Cardinals
Cardinals

Cardinals

Falcons
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals



Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens

x

Titans
Colts
Titans
Colts
Titans
Titans



Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys

x

Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers

x

Giants
Giants
Giants
Giants
Jaguars
Giants



Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers

x

Raiders
Raiders
Raiders
Raiders
Raiders
Raiders

x

Broncos
Jets
Jets
Jets
Broncos
Jets



Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

x

Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers

x

Steelers
Steelers
Dolphins
Dolphins
Steelers
Dolphins



Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots

x




*Rk*
*Name*
*Wins*

1
sam1952
2

2
tebowlives
2

3
CaptUSA
2

4
Anti G
1

5
oyarde
1







*Champions*



2021
oyarde


2020
Anti G


2019
juleswin






*High Score*



tebowlives
14/15


2019
Week 8

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

> You can't put them in the correct order?


He doesn't have to put them in the correct order. All he has to do is not change the order you put them in.

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

> 


Think of how rude, mean, offensive, and degrading the people are that think things are offensive.

----------


## acptulsa

> Think of how rude, mean, offensive, and degrading the people are that think things are offensive.


I try not to, but it's hard not to notice.  I saw a man talking on another site about how more people respond to and try to comfort a woman with depression than a man.  A couple of millennials jumped in, started by telling him he was a victim of toxic masculinity, and wound up calling him a jerk and calling for mods to come censor him and everyone else who refused to worship them for providing enlightenment.

The New Toxicity.  I'm an Official Victim, so you can't call me out for victimizing you.

----------


## tebowlives

> 


Probably the worst organization in the NFL. It's best if Snyder goes.

----------


## tebowlives

> Think of how rude, mean, offensive, and degrading the people are that think things are offensive.


The Chiefs should have kept their nickname when they moved in 1963 after they won the title in Dallas in '62. The Kansas City Texans. I like the sound of that.

----------


## acptulsa

> The Chiefs should have kept their nickname when they moved in 1963 after they won the title in Dallas in '62. The Kansas City Texans. I like the sound of that.


Why do people complain about that name?  They just named the team after a train.



That's my story and I'm sticking to it.

----------


## oyarde

I think I just need the Bengals , Colts , Jets , Giants  and Dolphins to win now to reach victory . Last night was the first guaranteed over of Thurs night football this season. Go Colts !

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

I put a curse on the Cleveland MLB team this year.  They will never win another World Series as long as they're named the gay "Guardians."

Now I'm cursing Washington.  They will never win another Super Blow as long as they're called the commanders.  Riggins and his Hogs should run a 50-gut all over Snyder's stupid face.

----------


## tebowlives

> I put a curse on the Cleveland MLB team this year.  They will never win another World Series as long as they're named the gay "Guardians."
> 
> Now I'm cursing Washington.  They will never win another Super Blow as long as they're called the commanders.  Riggins and his Hogs should run a 50-gut all over Snyder's stupid face.


From 2006, Washington has made the playoffs only 4 times and they lost the first game each time. The jinx precedes you.
Granted the Cowboys are in that division so they didn't have much hope to begin with.

----------


## oyarde

I picked up an extra cold six pack in case washington were to win today . I only took the Cowboys since they were home , otherwise I'd have taken the Lions.

----------


## tebowlives

tebowlives gets win.



*Week 7*






*CaptUSA*
*GSA*
*mtr1979*
*oyarde*
*sam1952*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Saints
Saints
Saints
Cardinals
Cardinals
Cardinals

Cardinals

Falcons
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals

Bengals

Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens

Ravens

Titans
Colts
Titans
Colts
Titans
Titans

Titans

Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys

Cowboys

Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers

Commanders

Giants
Giants
Giants
Giants
Jaguars
Giants

Giants

Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers

Panthers

Raiders
Raiders
Raiders
Raiders
Raiders
Raiders

Raiders

Broncos
Jets
Jets
Jets
Broncos
Jets

Jets

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Chiefs

Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers

Seahawks

Steelers
Steelers
Dolphins
Dolphins
Steelers
Dolphins

Dolphins

6
7
9
9
7
10

13

Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots

x





*Rk*
*Name*
*Wins*

1
tebowlives
3

2
sam1952
2

3
CaptUSA
2

4
Anti G
1

5
oyarde
1







*Champions*



2021
oyarde


2020
Anti G


2019
juleswin






*High Score*



tebowlives
14/15


2019
Week 8

----------


## oyarde

Slacker Colts let me down, again

----------


## oyarde

Washington offense misses a FG today but still outscores the packer offense  23  - 14. GB outscored 13 - 7 in second half . Pretty much becoming a pattern . Vikings cruise to four game lead in division .

----------


## oyarde

Falcons still the best team in AFC South I think

----------


## oyarde

If bears lose in NE Mon night it will be the 11th loss in a row for Green Bay , Chicago and Detroit. AFC South no better going 1 - 5 in last six with Carolina victory over brady being only victor.

----------


## sam1952

Jaguars let me down, now I have to count on the Broncos….. think Steelers are a lock tonight

----------


## tebowlives

> Jaguars let me down, now I have to count on the Broncos….. think Steelers are a lock tonight


Tua Tags is back.

----------


## oyarde

> Tua Tags is back.


I must be missing something . Stteelers and Dolphins defenses look equivelent to me . Dolphins avg about 6 more points of offense a game than Steelers . I think Dolphins should be able to compete at home with any QB they have

----------


## sam1952

Yeah I know Tua is back. Freiermuth is back for Steelers. We will see what kind of quarterback Pickett is tonight. Though secondary and offensive line are going to struggle…. Call it a hunch, like last week was.

----------


## oyarde

Seachickens look poised to take commanding lead of NFC west. Only team to have consistent QB play in that division.

----------


## oyarde

Broncos finally reach 100 points scored this season i think in todays 16 - 9 home loss to the J - E - T- S  Jets

----------


## oyarde

Chargers  big step back today I think , get down 17 - 0 to start and lose by two touchdowns at home .They should be more competitive than that by this time of season , KC clearly has no competition there.

----------


## tebowlives

> Chargers  big step back today I think , get down 17 - 0 to start and lose by two touchdowns at home .They should be more competitive than that by this time of season , KC clearly has no competition there.


Bengals are kicking it into gear. They've won 4 out of 5. Tua stays healthy and the good Miami defense, I think they will compete. Along with the Bills.
Granted it's not like the NFC East.

----------


## tebowlives

Dolphins just chewed thru the Steeler defense. Steelers were hitting just not covering well.

----------


## oyarde

Dolphins up 10 - 0 after ten minutes . Steelers avg 16 points a game

----------


## oyarde

I think Bills . KC are clearly no 1 and 2 in the AFC . Not seeing anyone else having a chance in an AFC Championship game other than those two at this time. There are though much improved teams like Jets and Dolphins .

----------


## oyarde

Dolpins averaging six yards per carry and just threw five consecutive times before kicking a FG.

----------


## oyarde

Looking at the tampa schedule going forwards I wouldnt be surprised if they dont win more than three or four more games this season.

----------


## acptulsa

> I think Bills . KC are clearly no 1 and 2 in the AFC . Not seeing anyone else having a chance in an AFC Championship game other than those two at this time. There are though much improved teams like Jets and Dolphins .


My brother the Frisco fan said that last one was just rude.  I don't disagree.

I hope Mahomes gets out of this turnover habit soon.  But I fear the better defenses have finally figured him out.

----------


## oyarde

Steelers make it a game , trail 10 - 13

----------


## tebowlives

Open to all comers
All pre Sunday games have to be in before that game kicks off. Thursdays games needs to be by Thursdays kickoff.* If there is an early Sunday game (England),* it needs to be in before kickoff. The rest by Sundays kickoff, noon central 


Please copy the following games and leave your choice to win. 
*

Week 8* 
Ravens    @    Buccaneers
Broncos    @    Jaguars
Panthers    @    Falcons
Bears    @    Cowboys
Cardinals    @    Vikings
Dolphins    @    Lions
Patriots    @    Jets
Steelers    @    Eagles
Raiders    @    Saints
Titans    @    Texans
Giants    @    Seahawks
49ers    @    Rams
Commanders    @    Colts
Packers    @    Bills
Bengals    @    Browns

I love the early Sunday game. 14 hours of the NFL

----------


## CaptUSA

Week 8
Buccaneers
Jaguars
Falcons
Cowboys
Vikings
Dolphins
Jets
Steelers 
Saints
Titans 
Giants 
Rams
Colts
Bills
Browns

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> From 2006, Washington has made the playoffs only 4 times and they lost the first game each time. The jinx precedes you.
> Granted the Cowboys are in that division so they didn't have much hope to begin with.


There are more hapless post-season teams than WA, but I wouldn't hex them.

Jones is the 1 man jinx for Mexico's Team.

----------


## oyarde

Ravens , Jags , Falcons , cowboys , Vikings , Dolphins , Jets , Eagles , Saints , Titans , Seachickems ,  Rams , redskins , Bills , Bengals

----------


## sam1952



----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

Ravens 
Jaguars
Panthers 
Cowboys
Vikings
Dolphins 
Patriots 
Eagles
Raiders
Titans 
Giants 
Rams
Colts
Bills
Bengals

----------


## tebowlives

> There are more hapless post-season teams than WA, but I wouldn't hex them.
> 
> Jones is the 1 man jinx for Mexico's Team.


Jerruh has been distanced from running things by his son. 
btw It's Americas team. For which it stands, one nation, under Landry, with justice and liberty for all.

----------


## sam1952

Buccaneers
 Jaguars
 Falcons
Cowboys
 Vikings
Dolphins
Jets
 Eagles
Saints
Titans 
Seahawks
49ers 
 Colts
 Bills
Bengals

----------


## tebowlives

Ravens
Jaguars
Falcons
Cowboys
Vikings
Dolphins
Jets
Eagles
Saints
Titans
Giants
49ers
Commies
Bills
Bengals

----------


## tebowlives

tebowlives and oyarde get wins



*Week 8*






*CaptUSA*
*GSA*
*mtr1979*
*oyarde*
*sam1952*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Buccaneers
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Buccaneers
Ravens

Ravens

Jaguars
Jaguars
Jaguars
Jaguars
Jaguars
Jaguars

Broncos

Falcons
Panthers
Falcons
Falcons
Falcons
Falcons

Falcons

Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys

Cowboys

Vikings
Vikings
Vikings
Vikings
Vikings
Vikings

Vikings

Dolphins
Dolphins
Dolphins
Dolphins
Dolphins
Dolphins

Dolphins

Jets
Patriots
Jets
Jets
Jets
Jets

Patriots

Steelers
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
*
*
Eagles

Saints
Raiders
Raiders
Saints
Saints
Saints
*
*
Saints

Titans
Titans
Titans
Titans
Titans
Titans

Titans

Giants
Giants
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Giants

Seahawks

Rams
Rams
49ers
Rams
49ers
49ers

49ers

Colts
Colts
Colts
Commies
Colts
Commies

Commies

Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills

Bills

7
8
10
11
10
11

14

Browns
Bengals 
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals





*Rk*
*Name*
*Wins*

1
tebowlives
4

2
sam1952
2

3
CaptUSA
2

4
oyarde
2

5
Anti G
1







*Champions*



2021
oyarde


2020
Anti G


2019
juleswin






*High Score*



tebowlives
14/15


2019
Week 8



oyarde

----------


## tebowlives

Ravens offense has been garbage tonight.

They started running and started scoring. What do you know.

----------


## acptulsa

Are the Bears masquerading as Browns, Bengals or Longhorns?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

You’d think that New Orleans is the best team in the NFL.

----------


## tebowlives

> Are the Bears masquerading as Browns, Bengals or Longhorns?


Horrible penalty on Dallas that overturned the pic and a TD for the Bears followed.

Cowboys 28 Bears 7 Refs 7

You don't cheat Americas Team. Americas Team cheats you.

Lets see the dirty refs steal that TD by Parsons
Cowboys 42 Bears 9 Refs 14

We need another score to hang half a hundred on them.

----------


## oyarde

Looks like I need the rams , redskins and seachickens. I'm feeling positive .

----------


## tebowlives

> Looks like I need the rams , redskins and seachickens. I'm feeling positive .


I'm dedicating my season to making sure you do not repeat.

I'd never thought I'd say the following but I don't think I'll bet against Geno Smith again.

----------


## oyarde

As champion , I should still be favored to repeat I mean WTH I'm only two games back.

----------


## oyarde

Quick trivia . What NFL team did not score today ?

----------


## oyarde

Packers join the buccaneers and cardinals at 3 - 5. Seachickens and Falcons take control of those two divisions, Eagles , Vikings remain 1 and 2 seeds in NFC . Bills and Chiefs  remain the only two real contenders in AFC at this point.

----------


## tebowlives

> Quick trivia . What NFL team did not score today ?


Chiefs and Chargers. Also the teams that played on Thursday and play on Monday

----------


## tebowlives

The Pennsylvania Polka refers to a series of moves affecting the Philadelphia Eagles and Pittsburgh Steelers franchises in the National Football League (NFL) from 1940 to 1941.

Art Rooney, the owner of the Pittsburgh Steelers, sold his team to Alexis Thompson on December 10, 1940, and subsequently bought a 50% stake in the Philadelphia Eagles franchise from owner Bert Bell. At the time of the deals, a mini-draft took place between the two teams, using a pool of players from both rosters. This resulted in the Eagles acquiring seven players formerly of the Steelers, and the Steelers obtaining eleven players formerly of the Eagles. The 1941 NFL Draft was also held during this time.

Rooney later had second thoughts on the transactions, and made an agreement to swap cities with new Steelers owner Thompson on April 3, 1941. This resulted in the Philadelphia Eagles moving their team to Pittsburgh and becoming the new Pittsburgh Steelers, and the Pittsburgh Steelers moving their team to Philadelphia and becoming the new Philadelphia Eagles. Since NFL franchises at the time were territorial rights distinct from individual corporate entities, the Eagles and Steelers are each officially acknowledged by the NFL as single unbroken entities since 1933, especially since all of these events took place during the offseason. However, the players on the Eagles were basically traded to the Steelers in exchange for their players (with the exception of players who changed teams during the mini-draft, in which case those players "stayed" on the same teams). All players drafted by the Philadelphia Eagles in the 1941 NFL Draft therefore had their rights held by the Pittsburgh Steelers after the final swap, and vice versa.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pennsylvania_Polka

----------


## sam1952

Interesting, I never knew that. I did know they were combined at one point during the war and were know as The Steagles.

----------


## tebowlives

> Interesting, I never knew that. I did know they were combined at one point during the war and were know as The Steagles.


Yep in 1943
in 1944 it was the Cardinals and Steelers and they moved to the West Division

----------


## oyarde

> Interesting, I never knew that. I did know they were combined at one point during the war and were know as The Steagles.


You probably then missed out on the Portsmouth , Ohio  Spartans ( lions) 9 consecutive winning seasons ( 1931 - 1939). In the top 17 runs all time. Your Steelers make the list at 9 also ( 71 - 80) , Colts twice , Baltimore and Indy. Boston Redskins put togeter 10 and Raiders 11, Browns 13 , '57 - '69 ( '69 being final NFL Championship prior to merger with Vikings defeating Browns 27 - 7 , Browns having upset cowboys to get there.) 9ers put together a streak of 16 in a weak division  while Pats did 19 in same. Disclaimer , bears , packers and cowboys will not be mentioned .

----------


## CaptUSA

Apparently, my strategy of picking the teams who I_ want_ to win, instead of the teams who I think _are going_ to win, is backfiring.

This is why I don't gamble on sports.  I'd rather be consistent in my head to choose the team I'd rather support, then select a team that I would rather lose - even if it'd be better for me.

This probably explains my voting behavior as well.

----------


## tebowlives

> You probably then missed out on the Portsmouth , Ohio  Spartans ( lions) 9 consecutive winning seasons ( 1931 - 1939). In the top 17 runs all time. Your Steelers make the list at 9 also ( 71 - 80) , Colts twice , Baltimore and Indy. Boston Redskins put togeter 10 and Raiders 11, Browns 13 , '57 - '69 ( '69 being final NFL Championship prior to merger with Vikings defeating Browns 27 - 7 , Browns having upset cowboys to get there.) 9ers put together a streak of 16 in a weak division  while Pats did 19 in same. Disclaimer , bears , packers and cowboys will not be mentioned .


'46-'55 Cleveland had a 10 year run. Otto Graham, maybe the GOAT, retired before '56 and they had a losing season. 

The Browns 65-69 had the Cowboys number at times. 
Swept Dallas in 1965
lost the one regular season game in '66, '67, and '68 but won in the '68 playoffs
Beat Dallas in their one regular season game and beat them in the playoffs too
So 5-3 during that span

The Cleveland coach Blanton Collier was a heck of a head coach .691 winning percentage in 8 years with 5 playoffs appearances and 1 championship. It was a lot harder to make the playoffs back then too. No wild card until 1970

----------


## oyarde

O. Graham , F. Tarkenton , J. Unitis all make the top of the list of greats before expanded schedules , indoor stadiums , shoot offense and abandoned running game

----------


## tebowlives

Open to all comers
All pre Sunday games have to be in before that game kicks off. Thursdays games needs to be by Thursdays kickoff. If there is an early Sunday game (England), it needs to be in before kickoff. The rest by Sundays kickoff, noon central 


Please copy the following games and leave your choice to win.

*Week 9 *  
Eagles    @    Texans
Bills    @    Jets
Panthers    @    Bengals
Colts    @    Patriots
Packers    @    Lions
Dolphins    @    Bears
Vikings    @    Commanders
Raiders    @    Jaguars
Chargers    @    Falcons
Seahawks    @    Cardinals
Rams    @    Buccaneers
Titans    @    Chiefs
Ravens    @    Saints

----------


## oyarde

Eagles , Bills , Bengals , Pats , Lions , Bears , Vikings , Jags , Falcons , Seachickens , Rams , Chiefs , Ravens

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

Eagles 
Bills 
Bengals
Colts 
Packers 
Dolphins 
Vikings 
Jaguars
Falcons
Cardinals
Buccaneers
Chiefs
Ravens

----------


## CaptUSA

Eagles 
Bills 
Panthers 
Patriots
Packers 
Bears
Vikings 
Raiders 
Falcons
Cardinals
Rams
Chiefs
Saints

----------


## oyarde

Bengals . scoreless in first half in cleveland trail by 11.

----------


## oyarde

Bengals trail by 18 , offense dismal , 21 1/2 min to play . Ravens appear to be the favorite in that division. If bengals were not at home next week I wouldnt even take them.

----------


## oyarde

18 to play browns up 25 - 0 , Jacoby looking all pro

----------


## oyarde

16 to play bengals at own 40 , down four scores they need to run two min offense and go four downs rest of way

----------


## oyarde

Bengals trail 25 - 6 with 14 to play and really only stopped browns in first qtr . Have missed XP and missed FG also. Need three TD's to win and would have to hold browns scoreless.

----------


## oyarde

Browns lead 32 = 6 with 8 to play

----------


## sam1952

Eagles 
Bills 
 Bengals
 Patriots
Packers 
Dolphins 
Vikings 
Raiders 
Chargers 
 Cardinals
Rams
 Chiefs
Ravens

----------


## sam1952



----------


## tebowlives

Eagles
Bills
Bengals
Patriots
Packers
Dolphins
Vikings
Raiders
Chargers
Seahawks
Buccaneers
Chiefs
Ravens

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 9*






*Anti G*
*CaptUSA*
*GSA*
*mtr1979*
*oyarde*
*sam1952*
*tebowlives*

*winner*


Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles

Eagles

Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills

Bills

Bengals
Panthers
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals

Bengals

Patriots
Patriots
Colts
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots

Patriots

Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers
Lions
Packers
Packers

Lions

Dolphins
Bears
Dolphins
Dolphins
Bears
Dolphins
Dolphins

Dolphins

Vikings
Vikings
Vikings
Vikings
Vikings
Vikings
Vikings

Vikings

Jaguars
Raiders
Jaguars
Jaguars
Jaguars
Raiders
Raiders
*
*
Jaguars

Chargers
Falcons
Falcons
Chargers
Falcons
Chargers
Chargers
*
*
Chargers

6
3
5
7
6
6
6
*
*
9

Cardinals
Cardinals
Cardinals
Seahawks
Seahawks
Cardinals
Seahawks



Buccaneers
Rams
Buccaneers
Rams
Rams
Rams
Buccaneers



Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

x

Ravens
Saints
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens







*Rk*
*Name*
*Wins*

1
tebowlives
4

2
sam1952
2

3
CaptUSA
2

4
oyarde
2

5
Anti G
1






*Champions*



2021
oyarde


2020
Anti G


2019
juleswin






*High Score*



tebowlives
14/15


2019
Week 8

----------


## Anti Globalist

Eagles
Bills
Bengals
Patriots
Packers
Dolphins
Vikings
Jaguars
Chargers
Cardinals
Buccaneers
Chiefs
Ravens

----------


## tebowlives

Go Commies! Minnesota getting TE Hockenson is huge

Minnesotas first drive just chewed through the Commy defense. Hardly any pressure on Kirk "I can't win the big one" Cousins
They flashed the Commie RB stats 3.7 and 3.2 per carry. Announcer said it's a dangerous combo. I'll have half of what he's on.

After their first drive the Viking offense has done little. Similar to their franchise history.

----------


## oyarde

> Go Commies! Minnesota getting TE Hockenson is huge
> 
> Minnesotas first drive just chewed through the Commy defense. Hardly any pressure on Kirk "I can't win the big one" Cousins
> They flashed the Commie RB stats 3.7 and 3.2 per carry. Announcer said it's a dangerous combo. I'll have half of what he's on.


Commies avg 17 points a game in three game win streak.Go Vikings !

----------


## tebowlives

> Commies avg 17 points a game in three game win streak.Go Vikings !


Yep it was the Commie defense.

Vikings O line looks strong.

Washington has been a 4th Quarter team. Defense keeps it close for them. Just like now and you can feel it.

18 seconds left, 1 timeout Cousins throws a dump in the middle. Lucky for him it was incomplete. Now he gets a delay  sigh

The pic wasn't a bad play. Had 1 on 1 and his receiver can go get it. Just a bad bounce. And the Commies get the ball in the 2nd half. This is almost as fun as watching the Cowboys win. So it will be doubly fun on Christmas Eve.

----------


## oyarde

In the hunt for second place in the NFC North  the Portsmouth Spartans ( Lions ) lead the packers 8 - 0. They are not quite as classy as the Commies who are the model NFC East franchise.

----------


## oyarde

Colts get a red zone siting .

----------


## tebowlives

The back judge got Washington a TD. Knocked 24 down. What a dumb pass to throw. No arm strength. And wtf was 22 doing? He pulled away

----------


## tebowlives

mtr1979 and tebowlives get wins




*Week 9*






*Anti G*
*CaptUSA*
*GSA*
*mtr1979*
*oyarde*
*sam1952*
*tebowlives*

*winner*


Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles

Eagles

Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills

Bills

Bengals
Panthers
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals

Bengals

Patriots
Patriots
Colts
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots

Patriots

Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers
Lions
Packers
Packers

Lions

Dolphins
Bears
Dolphins
Dolphins
Bears
Dolphins
Dolphins

Dolphins

Vikings
Vikings
Vikings
Vikings
Vikings
Vikings
Vikings

Vikings

Jaguars
Raiders
Jaguars
Jaguars
Jaguars
Raiders
Raiders
*
*
Jaguars

Chargers
Falcons
Falcons
Chargers
Falcons
Chargers
Chargers
*
*
Chargers

Cardinals
Cardinals
Cardinals
Seahawks
Seahawks
Cardinals
Seahawks

Seahawks

Buccaneers
Rams
Buccaneers
Rams
Rams
Rams
Buccaneers

Buccaneers

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Chiefs

8
4
7
9
8
7
9

12

Ravens
Saints
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens






*Rk*
*Name*
*Wins*

1
tebowlives
5

2
sam1952
2

3
CaptUSA
2

4
oyarde
2

5
Anti G
1

6
mtr1979
1






*Champions*



2021
oyarde


2020
Anti G


2019
juleswin






*High Score*



tebowlives
14/15


2019
Week 8

----------


## oyarde

Vikings win in commie land , move to 7 - 1, Lions beat packers as The Great Oyarde foretold. Bears and falcons  let me down or I'd be a winner . Vikings open up 5 game lead in division. Rogers qb rating today same as my old junior high basketball number , 54.

----------


## oyarde

I missed 4 games today by a total of 12 points . 4 FG's away from getting them all.

----------


## acptulsa

A cliffhanger in KC...

----------


## acptulsa

The Chiefs have D this year.

----------


## oyarde

Chiefs sneak out an OT win at home against a rookie qb.

----------


## acptulsa

> Chiefs sneak out an OT win at home against a rookie qb...


...and a running back that's built like a locomotive.  And a defense that ought to be talked about more.

----------


## oyarde

> ...and a running back that's built like a locomotive.  And a defense that ought to be talked about more.


Jets and redskins defenses keep them in the game too, biggest spread i sa w this week was eagles over texans at 13 and the eagles couldnt cover . tough to cover a spread like like in the nfl unless the other team just doesnt show up

----------


## tebowlives

Open to all comers		
All pre Sunday games have to be in before that game kicks off. Thursdays games needs to be in
 by Thursdays kickoff. If there is an early Sunday game (England), it needs to be in before kickoff. The rest by Sundays kickoff, noon central 		

Please copy the following games and leave your choice to win. 	


*Week 10* 
Falcons	@	Panthers
Seahawks	@	Buccaneers
Browns	@	Dolphins
Broncos	@	Titans
Lions	@	Bears
Texans	@	Giants
Jaguars	@	Chiefs
Vikings	@	Bills
Saints	@	Steelers
Colts	@	Raiders
Cardinals	@	Rams
Cowboys	@	Packers
Chargers	@	49ers
Commanders	@	Eagles

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

Falcons 
Buccaneers
Dolphins
Titans
Bears
Giants
Chiefs
Bills
Steelers
Raiders
Rams
Cowboys 
49ers
Eagles

----------


## oyarde

Falcons , Seachickens ,Dolphins , Titans, Bears , Giants , Chiefs , Vikings , Saints , Colts , Rams , Packers , 9ers , Eagles

----------


## oyarde

last week i took Lions , Bears and Vikings and went 2 of 3 . This week I'm taking Vikings , Bears and Packers . Although if Lions were at home I'd consider something else . This migt be the last time I take the Colts . I'd like Washington too if they were home .

----------


## CaptUSA

Week 10
Falcons 
Seahawks 
Dolphins
Titans
Lions 
Giants
Chiefs
Bills
Steelers
Raiders
Rams
Packers
49ers
Eagles

----------


## sam1952

Falcons 
Buccaneers
 Dolphins
 Titans
 Bears
Giants
Chiefs
Bills
Steelers
Raiders
Rams
Cowboys
 49ers
 Eagles

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 10*
Falcons
Buccaneers
Dolphins
Titans
Bears
Giants
Chiefs
Bills
Saints
Raiders
Rams
Cowboys
49ers
Eagles

----------


## tebowlives

CaptUSA and oyarde get the wins. 




*Week 10*






*Anti G*
*CaptUSA*
*GSA*
*mtr1979*
*oyarde*
*sam1952*
*tebowlives*

*winner*


Falcons
Falcons
Falcons
Falcons
Falcons
Falcons

Panthers

Buccaneers
Seahawks
Buccaneers
Seahawks
Seahawks
Buccaneers
Buccaneers

Buccaneers

Dolphins
Dolphins
Dolphins
Dolphins
Dolphins
Dolphins
Dolphins

Dolphins

Titans
Titans
Titans
Titans
Titans
Titans
Titans

Titans

Bears
Lions
Bears
Bears
Bears
Bears
Bears

Lions

Giants
Giants
Giants
Giants
Giants
Giants
Giants

Giants

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Chiefs

Bills
Bills
Bills
Vikings
Vikings
Bills
Bills
*
*
Vikings

Saints
Steelers
Steelers
Saints
Saints
Steelers
Saints
*
*
Steelers

Colts
Raiders
Raiders
Raiders
Colts
Raiders
Raiders

Colts

Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams

Cardinals

Packers
Packers
Cowboys
Cowboys
Packers
Cowboys
Cowboys

Packers

Chargers
49ers
49ers
49ers
49ers
49ers
49ers

49ers

7
8
7
6
8
7
6

13

Eagles
Eagles
Eagles 
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles

x









*Rk*
*Name*
*Wins*

1
tebowlives
5

2
CaptUSA
3

3
oyarde
3

4
sam1952
2

5
Anti G
1

6
mtr1979
1






*Champions*



2021
oyarde


2020
Anti G


2019
juleswin






*High Score*



tebowlives
14/15


2019
Week 8

----------


## tebowlives

Why are the Falcons going for it down by 13, 7 1/2 minutes left, at midfield, with 10 yards to go on 4th? Mariota is dumb too.

----------


## oyarde

> Why are the Falcons going for it down by 13, 7 1/2 minutes left, at midfield, with 10 yards to go on 4th? Mariota is dumb too.


trying to give the division to an under 500 bucs team

----------


## Anti Globalist

Panthers
Buccaneers
Dolphins
Titans
Bears
Giants
Chiefs
Bills
Saints
Colts
Rams
Packers
Chargers
Eagles

----------


## tebowlives

Vikings-Bills was an exciting one even though the wrong team won.  At the beginning of the game they flashed Cousins stats up thru 8 games this year vs last. Last year he was 3-5 with a QB rating over 102. This year 7-1 with a rating of 90. Turnover and penalty advantage plus better at sacks.
Reality will hit next week. Count on it.

----------


## tebowlives

They got some broad as an official in the Cowboys game. Christ all mighty I hope she doesn't miss a call because she's worried about her mascara.

Obvious PI that should have been called in the Cowboys favor. The NFL is rigged.

----------


## oyarde

> If the 49ers win CaptUSA gets the win. If the Chargers win Anti G gets the win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Week 10*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If the 9ers win Capt USA and I will be winners.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings hold Bills to two FG's in last 40 minutes to get the win , Packers score last 17 to get the win and stay just five games back of Vikings , Colts get the win.

----------


## tebowlives

> If the 9ers win Capt USA and I will be winners.


My mistake. It's been corrected.

----------


## tebowlives

Open to all comers        
All pre Sunday games have to be in before that game kicks off. Thursdays games needs to be in by Thursdays kickoff. If there is an early Sunday game (England), it needs to be in before kickoff. The rest by Sundays kickoff, noon central         

Please copy the following games and leave your choice to win.

*Week 11* 
Titans	@	Packers
Panthers	@	Ravens
Bears	@	Falcons
Browns	@	Bills
Lions	@	Giants
Jets	@	Patriots
Eagles	@	Colts
Rams	@	Saints
Commanders	@	Texans
Raiders	@	Broncos
Cowboys	@	Vikings
Chiefs	@	Chargers
Bengals	@	Steelers
49ers	@	Cardinals

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 11* 
Packers
Ravens
Falcons
Bills
Giants
Patriots
Eagles
Saints
Commanders
Broncos
Cowboys
Chiefs
Bengals
49ers

----------


## mtr1979

> Open to all comers        
> All pre Sunday games have to be in before that game kicks off. Thursdays games needs to be in by Thursdays kickoff. If there is an early Sunday game (England), it needs to be in before kickoff. The rest by Sundays kickoff, noon central         
> 
> Please copy the following games and leave your choice to win.
> 
> *Week 11* 
> Titans    @    Packers
> Panthers    @    Ravens
> Bears    @    Falcons
> ...


Heads up a couple of the matchups are wrong.

Lions @ Giants
Jets @ Patriots
Eagles @ Colts

----------


## tebowlives

> Heads up a couple of the matchups are wrong.
> 
> Lions @ Giants
> Jets @ Patriots
> Eagles @ Colts


corrected

----------


## CaptUSA

Week 11
Packers
Panthers 
Bears
Bills
Giants
Patriots
Eagles 
Saints
Commanders 
Broncos
Vikings
Chiefs 
Steelers
Cardinals

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

Titans 
Ravens
Falcons
Bills
Giants
Jets 
Eagles 
Rams 
Commanders 
Raiders 
Cowboys 
Chiefs 
Steelers
Cardinals

----------


## sam1952

Packers
 Ravens
 Falcons
 Bills
 Giants
 Patriots
Eagles 
Rams 
 Texans
 Broncos
 Vikings
Chiefs 
 Steelers
49ers

----------


## sam1952



----------


## oyarde

Packers , Ravens , Falcons , Bills , Lions , Jets , Colts , Saints , Redskins , Raiders , Vikings , Chiefs , Bengals , Cards

----------


## tebowlives

So where's the love for Miami and Tua Tags?

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 11*






*Anti G*
*CaptUSA*
*GSA*
*mtr1979*
*oyarde*
*sam1952*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Packers
Packers
Titans
Titans
Packers
Packers
Packers

Titans

Ravens
Panthers
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens



Falcons
Bears
Falcons
Falcons
Falcons
Falcons
Falcons



Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills

x

Giants
Giants
Giants
Giants
Lions
Giants
Giants



Patriots
Patriots
Jets
Patriots
Jets
Patriots
Patriots



Colts
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Colts
Eagles
Eagles



Rams
Saints
Rams
Rams
Saints
Rams
Saints
*
*


Commanders
Commanders
Commanders
Commanders
Commanders
Texans
Commanders
*
*


Broncos
Broncos
Raiders
Broncos
Raiders
Broncos
Broncos



Vikings
Vikings
Cowboys
Vikings
Vikings
Vikings
Cowboys



Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

x

Bengals
Steelers
Steelers
Bengals
Bengals
Steelers
Bengals



Cardinals
Cardinals
Cardinals
49ers
Cardinals
49ers
49ers

----------


## Anti Globalist

Picking Green Bay over Titans.  I'll post the rest of my picks later.

----------


## mtr1979

> So where's the love for Miami and Tua Tags?


Look who's jumping on the bandwagon!

I remember earlier this year in February.  I was talking about how the Miami Dolphins are my favorite sportsball team because I'm a fan of CSI: Miami and David Caruso's phenomenal acting.

Then you said this on post number 3472.




> If the answer is Caruso and the Dolphins then the question is "Name two things from Miami that haven't done squat in 10 Years".


It is all good.  When success happens the haters all of the sudden become fans.  Glad to have you as part of the Dolphins fanbase.  Fins Up.

----------


## tebowlives

https://twitter.com/NFLonCBS/status/...6393875881984?

----------


## tebowlives

Look at what those f&$ktards in Minnesota did.

1969 Snow game San Fran at Minnesota

"They were going to launch a hot air balloon on a 200-foot tether, take it up and with somebody in it, take it down the length of the field and pull it back down, but when the balloon didn't lift off the frozen Met Stadium field with Snyder's mom inside the basket, she jumped out and her 11-year-old son jumped in. it kept going up because the rope connected to it somehow failed.(some moron didn't attach it) He narrowly missed the scorching hot stadium lights

Not only was he flying into the path of the oncoming air traffic at MSP Airport, but he would disappear into the clouds. After a three-mile flight, Snyder was able to release some of the hot air, and the balloon quickly descended directly into the frigid and slush-filled waters of the Minnesota River. The basket tipped, catapulting Snyder into the river. Without his weight, the balloon then flew away unpiloted.
It was filled with slush, so I was swimming through slush," he said.

With his waterlogged snowmobile suit, boots and helmet, he would swim 25 yards to shore. To his good fortune, a photographer was in the area and soon snapped a photograph of stunned young boy climb onto the river bank. The man would bring Snyder back to Metropolitan Stadium, where Vikings team doctors checked him over and put his wet clothes in a dryer.

His folks finally spotted the balloon resting in a snow-covered farmer's field.

"My poor mom and dad wandered out into the field through the deep snow, only to get up to the balloon and I wasn't in it. They lost it at the time," Snyder said. With the help of CB radios, the panicked parents were soon told the good news: Their son Rick was alive and well in the Vikings locker room.


https://www.cbsnews.com/minnesota/ne...0-years-later/

----------


## tebowlives

Predicting the Cowboys - Vikings game will be a runaway in the Cowboys favor as the Vikings luck will run out. 28-17 with Minnesota getting a junk score late.

24 hours from now this will be oyarde >>>>

----------


## Anti Globalist

Baltimore
Falcons
Bills
Giants
Patriots
Colts
Rams
Redskins
Broncos
Vikings
Chiefs
Bengals
Cardinals

----------


## oyarde

> Look at what those f&$ktards in Minnesota did.
> 
> 1969 Snow game San Fran at Minnesota
> 
> "They were going to launch a hot air balloon on a 200-foot tether, take it up and with somebody in it, take it down the length of the field and pull it back down, but when the balloon didn't lift off the frozen Met Stadium field with Snyder's mom inside the basket, she jumped out and her 11-year-old son jumped in. it kept going up because the rope connected to it somehow failed.(some moron didn't attach it) He narrowly missed the scorching hot stadium lights
> 
> Not only was he flying into the path of the oncoming air traffic at MSP Airport, but he would disappear into the clouds. After a three-mile flight, Snyder was able to release some of the hot air, and the balloon quickly descended directly into the frigid and slush-filled waters of the Minnesota River. The basket tipped, catapulting Snyder into the river. Without his weight, the balloon then flew away unpiloted.
> It was filled with slush, so I was swimming through slush," he said.
> 
> ...


12 - 1 Vikings won the game 10 -7 on a Joe Kapp to Gene Washington 52 yard td pass. Vikings defense picked Spurrier three times and sacked him twice. Wind chill was 9 , 22 degrees with a 14mph wind. Vikings had 7 first downs . Vikings offense continued to struggle the next week losing 10 - 3 on the road even though the defense held the opposing team to 5 first downs and 61 yards rushing on 32 carries and 111 total yards , with another interception and two sacks . Bounced back the next game beating Rams in playoffs ( 11 degrees) 23 - 20 while trailing 17 - 7 at half. Final points scored was a Carl Eller sack for safety in end zone of Roman Gabriel , Vikings third sack of game with an interception also. Kapp completed 12 passes for a 16 1/3 yard avg ( 196 yards). Vikings knocked off the Browns in next game for Championship 27 - 7 leading 24 - 0 at half.

----------


## tebowlives

> 12 - 1 Vikings won the game 10 -7 on a Joe Kapp to Gene Washington 52 yard td pass. Vikings defense picked Spurrier three times and sacked him twice. Wind chill was 9 , 22 degrees with a 14mph wind. Vikings had 7 first downs . Vikings offense continued to struggle the next week losing 10 - 3 on the road even though the defense held the opposing team to 5 first downs and 61 yards rushing on 32 carries and 111 total yards , with another interception and two sacks . Bounced back the next game beating Rams in playoffs ( 11 degrees) 23 - 20 while trailing 17 - 7 at half. Final points scored was a Carl Eller sack for safety in end zone of Roman Gabriel , Vikings third sack of game with an interception also. Kapp completed 12 passes for a 16 1/3 yard avg ( 196 yards). Vikings knocked off thhe Browns in next game for Championship 27 - 7 leading 24 - 0 at half.


It took until 1982 when H.H.H Stadium was finished that those poor fans got to watch a game in a decent stadium and not suffer from frostbite.

----------


## tebowlives

tebowlives takes it.



*Week 11*






*Anti G*
*CaptUSA*
*GSA*
*mtr1979*
*oyarde*
*sam1952*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Packers
Packers
Titans
Titans
Packers
Packers
Packers

Titans

Ravens
Panthers
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens

Ravens

Falcons
Bears
Falcons
Falcons
Falcons
Falcons
Falcons

Falcons

Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills

Bills

Giants
Giants
Giants
Giants
Lions
Giants
Giants

Lions

Patriots
Patriots
Jets
Patriots
Jets
Patriots
Patriots

Patriots

Colts
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Colts
Eagles
Eagles

Eagles

Rams
Saints
Rams
Rams
Saints
Rams
Saints
*
*
Saints

Commanders
Commanders
Commanders
Commanders
Commanders
Texans
Commanders
*
*
Commanders

Broncos
Broncos
Raiders
Broncos
Raiders
Broncos
Broncos

Raiders

Vikings
Vikings
Cowboys
Vikings
Vikings
Vikings
Cowboys

Cowboys

Bengals
Steelers
Steelers
Bengals
Bengals
Steelers
Bengals

Bengals

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Chiefs

Cardinals
Cardinals
Cardinals
49ers
Cardinals
49ers
49ers

49ers

8
6
9
10
10
7
11

14









*Rk*
*Name*
*Wins*

1
tebowlives
6

2
CaptUSA
3

3
oyarde
3

4
sam1952
2

5
Anti G
1

6
mtr1979
1






*Champions*



2021
oyarde


2020
Anti G


2019
juleswin






*High Score*



tebowlives
14/15


2019
Week 8

----------


## tebowlives

This game is uglier than Sam Bankman-Frieds girlfriend.

Games over. Vikings need to pull Cousins.

----------


## oyarde

Looks like I need the Cards to win for me to win , Lions took care of me , Colts and Jets let me down and Vikings didnt show up.

----------


## acptulsa

We getting a Mahomes Miracle tonight?

----------


## acptulsa

Immaculate Kelception!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> We getting a Mahomes Miracle tonight?


Kelce: “Are you not entertained?!”

----------


## acptulsa

> Kelce: “Are you not entertained?!”


That's what the Chargers get for dressing up like the Ukrainian flag.

----------


## tebowlives

> We getting a Mahomes Miracle tonight?


Was there any doubt?

----------


## tebowlives

Open to all comers
All pre Sunday games have to be in before that game kicks off. Thursdays games needs to be in by Thursdays kickoff. If there is an early Sunday game (England), it needs to be in before kickoff. The rest by Sundays kickoff, noon central 
Please copy the following games and leave your choice to win.


*Week 12* 
Bills    @    Lions
Giants    @    Cowboys
Patriots    @    Vikings
Falcons    @    Commanders
Bears    @    Jets
Bengals    @    Titans
Broncos    @    Panthers
Texans    @    Dolphins
Ravens    @    Jaguars
Buccaneers    @    Browns
Raiders    @    Seahawks
Chargers    @    Cardinals
Saints    @    49ers
Rams    @    Chiefs
Packers    @    Eagles
Steelers    @    Colts

----------


## Brian4Liberty

When Kittle, McCaffrey, and Deebo Samuels are all healthy, the Niners offense looks unstoppable.

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

Bills 
Cowboys
Vikings
Falcons 
Jets
Bengals 
Panthers
Dolphins
Ravens 
Buccaneers
Raiders 
Cardinals
49ers
Chiefs
Eagles
Colts

----------


## CaptUSA

Bills 
Cowboys
Vikings
Commanders
Jets
Titans
Panthers
Dolphins
Jaguars
Buccaneers
Seahawks
Chargers 
49ers
Chiefs
Eagles
Steelers

----------


## sam1952



----------


## sam1952

Bills 
Cowboys
 Vikings
Commanders
 Jets
Bengals
Broncos 
Dolphins
Ravens 
Buccaneers 
Seahawks
Chargers 
 49ers
 Chiefs
Eagles
Steelers

----------


## oyarde

Bills , cowboys , vikings , Redskins  , Bears , Titans , Panthers , Dolphins , Ravens , Browns , Seachickens , Chargers , 9ers , Chiefs , Packers , Colts.

----------


## tebowlives

Bills
Cowboys
Vikings
Commanders
Jets
Titans
Broncos
Dolphins
Ravens
Buccaneers
Seahawks
Chargers
49ers
Chiefs
Eagles
Colts


tempted to pick the Steelers over the Colts

----------


## tebowlives

> When Kittle, McCaffrey, and Deebo Samuels are all healthy, the Niners offense looks unstoppable.


Plus they have the best defense.
Three home games against the Saints, Dolphins, and Bucs coming up. We'll see what they're made off.

----------


## tebowlives

CaptUSA gets a win. 




*Week 12*






*CaptUSA*
*GSA*
*mtr1979*
*oyarde*
*sam1952*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills

Bills

Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys

Cowboys

Vikings
Vikings
Patriots
Vikings
Vikings
Vikings

Vikings

Commanders
Falcons
Commanders
Commanders
Commanders
Commanders

Commanders

Jets
Jets
Bears
Bears
Jets
Jets

Jets

Titans
Bengals
Titans
Titans
Bengals
Titans

Bengals

Panthers
Panthers
Broncos
Panthers
Broncos
Broncos

Panthers

Dolphins
Dolphins
Dolphins
Dolphins
Dolphins
Dolphins
*
*
Dolphins

Jaguars
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
*
*
Jaguars

Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Browns
Buccaneers
Buccaneers

Browns

Seahawks
Raiders
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks

Raiders

Chargers
Cardinals
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers

Chargers

49ers
49ers
49ers
49ers
49ers
49ers

49ers

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Chiefs

Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Packers
Eagles
Eagles

Eagles

Steelers
Colts
Colts
Colts
Steelers
Colts

Steelers

13
11
8
10
12
10

16




*Rk*
*Name*
*Wins*

1
tebowlives
6

2
CaptUSA
4

3
oyarde
3

4
sam1952
2

5
Anti G
1

6
mtr1979
1






*Champions*



2021
oyarde


2020
Anti G


2019
juleswin






*High Score*



tebowlives
14/15


2019
Week 8

----------


## Anti Globalist

Bill, Cowboys, and Vikings.  I'll post the rest of my picks later.

----------


## tebowlives

Cowboys take the win to go 8-3. We have the 3 worst teams in the worst division in the AFC. Colts, Texans, Jags  11-3 on the horizon, then Philly

Happy Thanksgiving


Horrible banter after the Vikings-Pats game with the players around the turkey

----------


## oyarde

Vikings punt three times today , miss an XP , put 33 points on the board  and cruise to a home Victory covering the spread and over easily  to move to 9 - 2 with a six game lead over second place Detroit. Cousins 299 passing and three TD's , Jefferson held just under 150 rec yds at 139 and 11 passing yards ,  Thielen , Jefferson and Hockerson all with rec touchdowns.Cook 56 total yards , defense held pats to 45 yards rushing on the game , they never really tried to run the ball. Go Vikings !

----------


## tebowlives

> Look who's jumping on the bandwagon!
> 
> I remember earlier this year in February.  I was talking about how the Miami Dolphins are my favorite sportsball team because I'm a fan of CSI: Miami and David Caruso's phenomenal acting.
> 
> Then you said this on post number 3472.
> 
> 
> 
> It is all good.  When success happens the haters all of the sudden become fans.  Glad to have you as part of the Dolphins fanbase.  Fins Up.


I'd love to see them make the Super Bowl so the Cowboys can crush them.

----------


## mtr1979

> I'd love to see them make the Super Bowl so the Cowboys can crush them.


That is a big if assuming both teams can make it out of the two toughest division in the NFL.  

But let's say that happens.  It won't be a walk in the park for either team.
With Hill and Waddle on the outside you have to run some type of saftey help.  Or a cover 2 or cover 3 zone.  Sure Dallas has a quick pass rush, but Tua gets the ball off quick.

----------


## oyarde

Next week will thhe 5 - 7 Falcons wrestle control of the NFC south away from the 5 - 6 tampa bucs ? Falcons could be favored in next two by a couple points . If they win those two they could be favored in the last two as well.

----------


## acptulsa

The Rams are doing a good job beating each other up.  Even a coach took a hit.

----------


## tebowlives

Open to all comers        
All pre Sunday games have to be in before that game kicks off. Thursdays games needs to be in by Thursdays kickoff. If there is an early Sunday game, it needs to be in before kickoff. The rest by Sundays kickoff, noon central         

Please copy the following games and leave your choice to win.         
*Week 13* 
Bills    @    Patriots
Broncos    @    Ravens
Titans    @    Eagles
Steelers    @    Falcons
Commanders    @    Giants
Jaguars    @    Lions
Jets    @    Vikings
Packers    @    Bears
Browns    @    Texans
Dolphins    @    49ers
Seahawks    @    Rams
Chargers    @    Raiders
Chiefs    @    Bengals
Colts    @    Cowboys
Saints    @    Buccaneers

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

Bills 
Ravens
Eagles
Falcons
Giants
Jaguars
Vikings
Packers 
Browns 
49ers
Rams
Chargers 
Bengals
Cowboys
Buccaneers

----------


## CaptUSA

*Week 13*
Bills 
Broncos 
Eagles
Steelers 
Giants
Lions
Vikings
Bears
Texans
49ers
Rams
Chargers
Chiefs 
Cowboys
Buccaneers

----------


## tebowlives

Bills
Ravens
Eagles
Falcons
Giants
Lions
Vikings
Packers
Browns
49ers
Seahawks
Chargers
Chiefs
Cowboys
Buccaneers

----------


## oyarde

Bills , Ravens ,Eagles , Falcons , Redskins , Lions , Vikings , Packers , Browns , Dolphins , Seachickens , Chargers , Chiefs , Cowboys , Bucs

----------


## sam1952



----------


## sam1952

Bills
 Ravens
Eagles
Steelers
 Giants
Jaguars
Vikings
Packers 
Browns 
49ers
Seahawks 
Raiders
Chiefs 
Cowboys
Buccaneers

----------


## tebowlives

sam1952 gets the win




*Week 13*






*Anti G*
*CaptUSA*
*GSA*
*mtr1979*
*oyarde*
*sam1952*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills
Patriots

Bills

Ravens
Broncos
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens

Ravens

Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles

Eagles

Falcons
Steelers
Falcons
Steelers
Falcons
Steelers
Falcons

Steelers

Redskins
Giants
Giants
Commanders
Commanders
Giants
Giants

tie

Jaguars
Lions
Jaguars
Jaguars
Lions
Jaguars
Lions

Lions

Vikings
Vikings
Vikings
Vikings
Vikings
Vikings
Vikings

Vikings

Packers
Bears
Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers
Packers
*
*
Packers

Browns
Texans
Browns
Browns
Browns
Browns
Browns
*
*
Browns

49ers
49ers
49ers
Dolphins
Dolphins
49ers
49ers

49ers

Rams
Rams
Rams
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks

Seahawks

Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Raiders
Chargers

Raiders

Chiefs
Chiefs
Bengals
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Bengals

8
7
9
9
9
11
9

13

Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys

x

Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers

x




*Rk*
*Name*
*Wins*

1
tebowlives
6

2
CaptUSA
4

3
oyarde
3

4
sam1952
3

5
Anti G
1

6
mtr1979
1






*Champions*



2021
oyarde


2020
Anti G


2019
juleswin






*High Score*



tebowlives
14/15


2019
Week 8

----------


## Anti Globalist

Taking the Bills over the Patriots.

----------


## tebowlives

Going to go with the Patriots. They have a tough remaining schedule. Bills twice, home against the Bengals and Miami. Jones has been getting sacked a ton lately but he's hit on 67-85% of his passes in the last 4 games with only 1 interception, 2 fumbles, none lost.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Ravens
Eagles
Falcons
Redskins
Jaguars
Vikings
Packers
Browns
49ers
Rams
Chargers
Chiefs
Cowboys
Buccaneers

----------


## Anti Globalist

Stafford and Garoppolo out for the season.

----------


## oyarde

> Stafford and Garoppolo out for the season.


Rams were done anyway so the real question is how far do the niners step back ? Seachickens dumped Wilson and now have best QB left in that division .

----------


## tebowlives

Open to all comers		
All pre Sunday games have to be in before that game kicks off. Thursdays games needs to be in by Thursdays kickoff. If there is an early Sunday game, it needs to be in before kickoff. The rest by Sundays kickoff, noon central 		

Please copy the following games and leave your choice to win. 		
*Week 14* 
Raiders	@	Rams
Texans	@	Cowboys
Ravens	@	Steelers
Jaguars	@	Titans
Eagles	@	Giants
Jets	@	Bills
Browns	@	Bengals
Vikings	@	Lions
Dolphins	@	Chargers
Buccaneers	@	49ers
Panthers	@	Seahawks
Chiefs	@	Broncos
Patriots	@	Cardinals

----------


## CaptUSA

*Week 14*
Rams
Cowboys
Steelers
Titans
Eagles
Bills
Bengals
Vikings 
Chargers
Buccaneers
Seahawks
Chiefs 
Cardinals

----------


## oyarde

Rams , cowboys , Steelers ,Titans, eagles , Jets , Bengals , Vikings , Chargers ,Bucs , Seachickens , Chiefs , Pats.

----------


## tebowlives

Raiders
Cowboys
Steelers
Titans
Eagles
Bills
Bengals
Vikings
Dolphins
49ers
Seahawks
Chiefs
Patriots

----------


## oyarde

Bucs are in surrender mode

----------


## tebowlives

Brady, another comeback.

----------


## sam1952



----------


## sam1952

Raiders
Cowboys
Steelers
Titans
Eagles
Bills
Bengals
Lions
Dolphins 
49ers
Seahawks
Chiefs 
Cardinals

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Purdy told the media that he's thrilled to be facing the GOAT.
> 
> "Yeah, I think it's cool," Purdy said. "I think it's really cool. Dude has been playing football longer than I've been alive. So yeah, to have a first start against the GOAT, it's going to be pretty cool."


https://sports.yahoo.com/get-to-know...183627701.html

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

Rams
Cowboys
Steelers
Titans
Giants
Bills
Bengals
Lions
Chargers
49ers
Seahawks
Chiefs 
Cardinals

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 14*






*CaptUSA*
*GSA*
*mtr1979*
*oyarde*
*sam1952*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Rams
Rams
Raiders
Rams
Raiders
Raiders



Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys

x

Steelers
Steelers
Steelers
Steelers
Steelers
Steelers

x

Titans
Titans
Titans
Titans
Titans
Titans

x

Eagles
Giants
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles



Bills
Bills
Bills
Jets
Bills
Bills



Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals

x

Vikings
Lions
Vikings
Vikings
Lions
Vikings
*
*


Chargers
Chargers
Dolphins
Chargers
Dolphins
Dolphins
*
*


Buccaneers
49ers
49ers
Buccaneers
49ers
49ers



Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks

x

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

x

Cardinals
Cardinals 
Patriots
Patriots
Cardinals
Patriots

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

> *Week 14*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CaptUSA*
> *GSA*
> ...


How many people took the Giants over the Eagles?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Seems like Davante Adams can catch anything...with one hand.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

@oyarde, I’m surprised you took the Rams. Game isn’t over, but it isn’t looking good.

----------


## oyarde

> @oyarde, I’m surprised you took the Rams. Game isn’t over, but it isn’t looking good.


I shouldnt have  but raiders are 2 - 5 on the road  and one of those was against a denver team that scored 16 points

----------


## oyarde

Vegas money for raiders to cover the 7 point spread was dead even so not even more than 50 percent of bettors thought they were TD favorites

----------


## tebowlives

NFL is rigged

----------


## oyarde

I just need 6 games to win , Eagles , Jets , Vikings , Chargers , Bucs and Pats. Although  I couldnt really bring myself to actually cheer for the Eagles , Bucs and Pats.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> NFL is rigged


If the football hits the ground on a catch, its always a catch. Always has been, comrade.

That being said, the Raiders are very proficient at snatching defeat from the hands of victory, snow-bowls and GOATs not withstanding.

----------


## tebowlives

> If the football hits the ground on a catch, it’s always a catch. Always has been, comrade.
> 
> That being said, the Raiders are very proficient at snatching defeat from the hands of victory, snow-bowls and GOATs not withstanding.


It's about a couple of holding penalties against the Rams that weren't called.

----------


## oyarde

I played Defensive Tackle until the 8th grade  when I was switched to other positions. I think I was held at least every other play or more for about 6 seasons. I dont remember seeing any flags. I dont even know if I knew it was against the rules I just thought all offensive lineman were dull , slow and lacked any decent sportsmanship. I mean hell you have to find some spot for the kids that cant block a kick or run a 100 without the pants falling down.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Rams
Cowboys
Ravens
Titans
Eagles
Bills
Bengals
Vikings
Chargers
Buccanners
Seattle
Chiefs
Patriots

----------


## tebowlives

GSA and Anti get a win. 




*Week 14*






*Anti G*
*CaptUSA*
*GSA*
*mtr1979*
*oyarde*
*sam1952*
*tebowlives*

*winner*


Rams
Rams
Raiders
Rams
Raiders
Raiders

Rams

Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys

Cowboys

Ravens
Steelers
Steelers
Steelers
Steelers
Steelers
Steelers

Ravens

Titans
Titans
Titans
Titans
Titans
Titans
Titans

Jaguars

Eagles
Eagles
Giants
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles

Eagles

Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills
Jets
Bills
Bills

Bills

Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals

Bengals

Vikings
Vikings
Lions
Vikings
Vikings
Lions
Vikings
*
*
Lions

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Chiefs

Buccaneers
Buccaneers
49ers
49ers
Buccaneers
49ers
49ers

49ers

Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks

Panthers

Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Dolphins
Chargers
Dolphins
Dolphins
*
*
Chargers

Patriots
Cardinals
Cardinals 
Patriots
Patriots
Cardinals
Patriots



8
7
8
7
7
7
7





*Rk*
*Name*
*Wins*

1
tebowlives
6*

2
CaptUSA
4

3
oyarde
3

4
sam1952
3

5
Anti G
2

6
mtr1979
1

7
GSA
1



*= clinched playoff spot




*Champions* 
    2021    oyarde
    2020    Anti G
    2019    juleswin

*High Score* 
    tebowlives     14/15
    2019    Week 8

----------


## acptulsa

It pays to be a fan of a team which is the only one in their state.

----------


## acptulsa

Mahomes is doing softball pitches now.

For touchdowns.

----------


## acptulsa

It's the Day of the Dead.  The zombie teams are showing life.

----------


## tebowlives

Open to all comers        
All pre Sunday games have to be in before that game kicks off. Thursdays games needs to be in by Thursdays kickoff. *Saturday games needs to be in before Saturdays first kickoff.* The rest by Sundays kickoff, noon central         

Please copy the following games and leave your choice to win.         
*
Week 15  *  
49ers    @    Seahawks
Colts    @    Vikings
Ravens    @    Browns
Dolphins    @    Bills
Eagles    @    Bears
Cowboys    @    Jaguars
Lions    @    Jets
Giants    @    Commanders
Steelers    @    Panthers
Chiefs    @    Texans
Falcons    @    Saints
Cardinals    @    Broncos
Titans    @    Chargers
Bengals    @    Buccaneers
Patriots    @    Raiders
Rams    @    Packers

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

49ers 
Vikings
Ravens 
Bills
Eagles 
Cowboys 
Lions 
Giants 
Panthers
Chiefs 
Falcons 
Broncos
Chargers
Bengals 
Patriots 
Rams

----------


## CaptUSA

*Week 15*
Seahawks
Vikings
Browns
Bills
Eagles 
Cowboys
Lions 
Commanders
Steelers
Chiefs
Saints
Cardinals 
Chargers
Buccaneers
Raiders
Packers

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 15
*49ers
Vikings
Browns
Bills
Eagles
Cowboys
Jets
Commanders
Panthers
Chiefs
Saints
Broncos
Chargers
Bengals
Patriots
Packers

----------


## sam1952



----------


## sam1952

49ers 
Vikings
Browns
Bills
Eagles 
Cowboys 
Jets
Commanders
Steelers 
Chiefs 
Saints
Broncos
Chargers
Bengals 
Raiders
Packers

----------


## oyarde

9rs , Vikings , Browns , Bills , Eagles , Jags , Jets , Redskins , Panthers , Chiefs, Falcons , Broncos , Chargers ,Bengals , Raiders , Packers

----------


## mtr1979

Seahawks
Colts 
Ravens 
Dolphins 
Bears
Jaguars
Lions 
Giants 
Steelers 
Texans
Falcons 
Cardinals 
Titans 
Buccaneers
Raiders
Rams

----------


## tebowlives

Last 4 weeks. The top 4 make the playoffs. tebowlives is the only one who has clinched a playoff spot.
Sam1952 gets the win




*Week 15*






*Anti G*
*CaptUSA*
*GSA*
*mtr1979*
*oyarde*
*sam1952*
*tebowlives*

*winner*


Seahawks
49ers
Seahawks
49ers
49ers
49ers

49ers


Vikings
Vikings
Colts
Vikings
Vikings
Vikings

Vikings


Browns
Ravens
Ravens
Browns
Browns
Browns

Browns


Bills
Bills
Dolphins
Bills
Bills
Bills

Bills

Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Bears
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles

Eagles

Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys
Jaguars
Jaguars
Cowboys
Cowboys

Jaguars

Jets
Lions
Lions
Lions
Jets
Jets
Jets

Lions

Panthers
Steelers
Panthers
Steelers
Panthers
Steelers
Panthers

Steelers

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Texans
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Chiefs

Falcons
Saints
Falcons
Falcons
Falcons
Saints
Saints

Saints

Cardinals
Cardinals
Broncos
Cardinals
Broncos
Broncos
Broncos
*
*
Broncos


Chargers
Chargers
Titans
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers

Chargers

Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Bengals
Buccaneers
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals

Bengals

Patriots
Raiders
Patriots
Raiders
Raiders
Raiders
Patriots

Raiders

Commanders
Commanders
Giants
Giants
Commanders
Commanders
Commanders
*
*
Giants

3
10
10
5
11
12
10
*
*
15

Packers
Packers
Rams
Rams
Packers
Packers
Packers






*Rk*
*Name*
*Wins*

1
tebowlives
6*

2
CaptUSA
4

3
sam1952
4

4
oyarde
3

5
Anti G
2

6
mtr1979
1

7
GSA
1



*=clinched playoff spot





*Champions*



2021
oyarde


2020
Anti G


2019
juleswin






*High Score*



tebowlives
14/15


2019
Week 8

----------


## sam1952

See post 4035 for my picks

----------


## tebowlives

49ers defense doing it again

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> 49ers defense doing it again


And the zebras are trying to make it a more exciting game with bullsh!t penalties against the Niners defense.

----------


## tebowlives

> And the zebras are trying to make it a more exciting game with bullsh!t penalties against the Niners defense.


The roughing on Bosa was ticky tacky. They said Bosa has 4 roughing the QB penalties this year.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> The roughing on Bosa was ticky tacky. They said Bosa has 4 roughing the QB penalties this year.


Yep. Ticky tacky to the point of not being a correct call. But it took a pick 6 off the scoreboard, to keep the Seahawks in the game...

----------


## tebowlives

Colts choked big time.

----------


## oyarde

Bask in the Greatness of Vikings offensive weapons. Cousins greatest comeback in NFL history , 460 yards , 4TD's. Cook 95 yards Rec  , TD , 95 yards rushing , Osborne 157 yards Rec . TD ,Thielen 41 yards , TD , Jefferson 123 yards , TD , Hockenson , 2pt conversion , 33 yards  rec , fullback Ham 5 yards , TD

----------


## Anti Globalist

49ers
Vikings
Ravens
Bills
Eagles
Cowboys
Jets
Redskins
Panthers
Chiefs
Falcons
Cardinals
Buccaneers
Patriots
Packers

----------


## acptulsa

The officiating crew not only wants to hand this game to the Texans, they seem to want members of the Chiefs lineup in the hospital.  And they don't seem to give a damn who notices.

The Chiefs are being ticky-tacked while Houston is getting away with ripping helmets off by the facemask, spearing, you name it.

----------


## oyarde

Still with a chance to win the division , Falcons come up a FG short lose in NO , Jets miss 58 yd FG at end to lose by 3 to Lions .Vikings of course undefeated this season against te AFC South . Carolina continues to dissapoint . cowboys give up 27 second half points , in OT in Jacksonville ,  Eagles win by five in Chicago . Bears cover the spread and the under . KC wins in OT in Houston. The better teams not impressive this week. Just three weeks left to get that worked out . Looks like the Great Oyarde will go 7 - 3 to start. Jets & Falcons let me down . Puts me a game behind Sam and tebow I think .If the redskins win they'll have the second wild card in good shape looks like because I think the Giants lose next week too.

----------


## oyarde

In true NFL fashion of inconsistencies todays best looking team so far is the Bucs who were last weeks worst team . That lasted one half as it only took Bengals 12 minutes to correct that in the third .

----------


## tebowlives

Open to all comers
All pre Sunday games have to be in before that game kicks off. Thursdays games needs to be in by Thursdays kickoff. Saturday games needs to be in before kickoff. The rest by Sundays kickoff, noon central 


Please copy the following games and leave your choice to win.

*Week 16* 
Jaguars    @    Jets
Bills    @    Bears
Falcons    @    Ravens
Seahawks    @    Chiefs
Giants    @    Vikings
Bengals    @    Patriots
Saints    @    Browns
Texans    @    Titans
Lions    @    Panthers
Commanders    @    49ers
Eagles    @    Cowboys
Raiders    @    Steelers
Packers    @    Dolphins
Broncos    @    Rams
Buccaneers    @    Cardinals
Chargers    @    Colts


We are into the last 3 weeks.  The top 4 ranked players make the playoffs.

*Rk*
*Name*
*Wins*

1
tebowlives
6*

2
CaptUSA
4

3
sam1952
4

4
oyarde
3

5
Anti G
2

6
mtr1979
1

7
GSA
1



*= clinched playoff spot

----------


## oyarde

Jets , Bills , Ravens , Chiefs , Vikings , Bengals , Browns , Titans , Panthers , 9ers ,Eagles , Steelers , Dolphins ,Rams , Cards , Chargers

----------


## sam1952

Jets
Bills 
Ravens
 Chiefs
Vikings
Bengals 
Browns
Titans
Lions 
49ers
Cowboys
Steelers
Dolphins
Rams
Buccaneers 
Chargers

----------


## sam1952



----------


## CaptUSA

*Week 16*
Jets
Bills 
Falcons 
Chiefs
Vikings
Bengals 
Saints 
Texans 
Panthers
49ers
Eagles
Steelers
Dolphins
Rams
Cardinals
Colts

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 16*
Jets
Bills
Ravens
Chiefs
Vikings
Bengals
Browns
Titans
Lions
49ers
Eagles
Steelers
Dolphins
Broncos
Buccaneers
Chargers

----------


## mtr1979

Week 16
Jaguars
Bills 
Ravens
Seahawks 
Giants 
Bengals 
Browns
Texans 
Lions 
49ers
Eagles 
Steelers
Dolphins
Rams
Buccaneers 
Chargers

----------


## CaptUSA



----------


## tebowlives

...

----------


## sam1952

Made a mis-type on my one pick. I wanted Eagles over the Cowboys please.

----------


## tebowlives

> Made a mis-type on my one pick. I wanted Eagles over the Cowboys please.


done
I'm going the other way and changing to Dallas

----------


## tebowlives

Anti G and oyarde get wins



*Week 16*






*Anti G*
*CaptUSA*
*mtr1979*
*oyarde*
*sam1952*
*tebowlives*

*winner*


Jets
Jaguars
Jets
Jets
Jets

Jaguars

Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills

Bills

Ravens
Falcons
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens
Ravens

Ravens

Chiefs
Chiefs
Seahawks
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Chiefs

Vikings
Vikings
Giants
Vikings
Vikings
Vikings

Vikings

Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals

Bengals

Browns
Saints
Browns
Browns
Browns
Browns

Saints

Titans
Texans
Texans
Titans
Titans
Titans

Texans

Panthers
Panthers
Lions
Panthers
Lions
Lions

Panthers

49ers
49ers
49ers
49ers
49ers
49ers

49ers

Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Cowboys
Eagles
Cowboys
*
*
Cowboys

Steelers
Steelers
Steelers
Steelers
Steelers
Steelers

Steelers

Dolphins
Dolphins
Dolphins
Dolphins
Dolphins
Dolphins

Packers

Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams
Rams
Broncos

Rams

Buccaneers
Cardinals
Buccaneers
Cardinals
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
*
*
Buccaneers

Chargers
Colts
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
*
*
Chargers

11
10
10
11
10
10
*
*
16




*Rk*
*Name*
*Wins*

1
tebowlives
6*

2
CaptUSA
4

3
sam1952
4

4
oyarde
4

5
Anti G
3

6
mtr1979
1

7
GSA
1


*= clinched playoff spot

*Champions*


2021
oyarde

2020
Anti G

2019
juleswin




*High Score*


tebowlives
14/15

2019
Week 8

----------


## Anti Globalist

Jets
Bills
Ravens
Chiefs
Vikings
Bengals
Browns
Titans
Panthers
49ers
Eagles
Steelers
Dolphins
Rams
Buccaneers
Chargers

----------


## oyarde

> done
> I'm going the other way and changing to Dallas


Me too

----------


## acptulsa

> Me too


Exciting game in Jersey.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings win 11th one score game this season to move to 12 - 3 and remain No.2 seed in NFC. 62 yard FG as time expired put it away in regulation without having to go to OT . Vikings will be favored in last two games and should be able to finish seeded as high as they are now .

----------


## tebowlives

> Me too


done

----------


## tebowlives

Open to all comers        
All pre Sunday games have to be in before that game kicks off. Thursdays games needs to be in by Thursdays kickoff. Saturday games needs to be in before kickoff. The rest by Sundays kickoff, noon central         

Please copy the following games and leave your choice to win.         

*Week 17* 
Cowboys    @    Titans
Panthers    @    Buccaneers
Steelers    @    Ravens
Saints    @    Eagles
Dolphins    @    Patriots
Jaguars    @    Texans
Broncos    @    Chiefs
Cardinals    @    Falcons
Colts    @    Giants
Browns    @    Commanders
Bears    @    Lions
49ers    @    Raiders
Jets    @    Seahawks
Vikings    @    Packers
Rams    @    Chargers
Bills    @    Bengals




Top 4 make the playoffs
*Rk*
*Name*
*Wins*

1
tebowlives
6*

2
CaptUSA
4

3
sam1952
4

4
oyarde
4

5
Anti G
3

6
mtr1979
1

7
GSA
1


*= clinched playoff spot

----------


## CaptUSA

*Week 17*
Cowboys 
Buccaneers
Steelers 
Eagles
Dolphins 
Texans
Chiefs
Cardinals
Giants
Commanders
Lions
49ers 
Seahawks
Vikings 
Chargers
Bills

----------


## mtr1979

Week 17
Cowboys 
Buccaneers
Ravens
Eagles
Dolphins
Jaguars 
Chiefs
Falcons
Giants
Browns 
Lions
49ers 
Seahawks
Vikings 
Chargers
Bills

----------


## oyarde

cowboys , bucs , Ravens , Eagles , pats , Jags , Ciefs , Cards , Giants, Redskins, Lions , 9ers , Seachickens , Vikings ,Rams , Bills.

----------


## sam1952

Cowboys
Buccaneers
Steelers
Eagles
Patriots
Jaguars 
Chiefs
Falcons
Giants
Commanders
 Lions
49ers 
Jets 
Packers
Chargers
Bengals

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 17
*Cowboys
Buccaneers
Ravens
Eagles
Patriots
Jaguars
Chiefs
Falcons
Giants
Commanders
Lions
49ers
Seahawks
Packers
Chargers
Bills

----------


## sam1952



----------


## Anti Globalist

Picking Cowboys over the Titans.

----------


## tebowlives

sam1952 gets a win and clinches the #2 seed for the playoffs. tebowlives gets a win.




*Week 17*






*Anti G*
*CaptUSA*
*mtr1979*
*oyarde*
*sam1952*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys

Cowboys

Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers

Buccaneers

Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles

Saints

Patriots
Dolphins
Dolphins
Patriots
Patriots
Patriots

Patriots

Jaguars
Texans
Jaguars
Jaguars
Jaguars
Jaguars

Jaguars

Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Chiefs

Cardinals
Cardinals
Falcons
Cardinals
Falcons
Falcons

Falcons

Giants
Giants
Giants
Giants
Giants
Giants

Giants

Commanders
Commanders
Browns
Commanders
Commanders
Commanders

Browns

Lions
Lions
Lions
Lions
Lions
Lions
*
*
Lions

49ers
49ers
49ers
49ers
49ers
49ers

49ers

Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Jets
Seahawks

Seahawks

Vikings
Vikings
Vikings
Vikings
Packers
Packers

Packers

Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Rams
Chargers
Chargers
*
*
Chargers

Ravens
Steelers
Ravens
Ravens
Steelers
Ravens

Steelers

10
9
11
9
12
12

15

Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills
Bengals
Bills
*
*





*Rk*
*Name*
*Wins*


1
tebowlives
6
clinched #1 seed

2
sam1952
5
clinched #2 seed

3
CaptUSA
4
clinched playoff spot

4
oyarde
4
clinched playoff spot

5
Anti G
3


6
mtr1979
1


7
GSA
1

----------


## Anti Globalist

Buccaneers
Ravens
Eagles
Patriots
Jaguars
Chiefs
Cardinals
Giants
Redskins
Lions
49ers
Seahawks
Vikings
Chargers
Bills

----------


## sam1952



----------


## tebowlives

Open to all comers		
All pre Sunday games have to be in before that game kicks off. Thursdays games needs to be in by Thursdays kickoff. Saturday games needs to be in before kickoff. The rest by Sundays kickoff, noon central 		

Please copy the following games and leave your choice to win. 		

*Week 18		*
Chiefs	@	Raiders
Titans	@	Jaguars
Panthers	@	Saints
Browns	@	Steelers
Texans	@	Colts
Vikings	@	Bears
Patriots	@	Bills
Jets	@	Dolphins
Ravens	@	Bengals
Buccaneers	@	Falcons
Cardinals	@	49ers
Cowboys	@	Commanders
Giants	@	Eagles
Rams	@	Seahawks
Chargers	@	Broncos
Lions	@	Packers

----------


## tebowlives

Going into the last week tebowlives has clinched the #1 seed, sam1952 has clinched the #2 seed.  Currently CaptUSA is #3 and the defending Champion oyarde is #4 and are in the playoffs. Those two spots can switch depending on the outcome of week 18

The league office has received complaints about week 17 ending how it did because it gives sam1952 the #2 seed. Some felt it wasn't earned. Just like the Steelers wins in Super Bowl 10 and 13.

----------


## cjm

Week 18
Raiders
Titans
Saints
Steelers
Colts
Vikings
Bills
Jets
Bengals
Buccaneers
49ers
Commanders
Eagles
Seahawks
Chargers
Lions

----------


## CaptUSA

> Some felt it wasn't earned. Just like the Steelers wins in Super Bowl 10 and 13.




*Week 18*
Chiefs
Jaguars
Saints
Steelers
Colts
Vikings 
Bills
Jets 
Bengals
Buccaneers 
49ers
Commanders
Eagles
Rams 
Chargers 
Packers

----------


## tebowlives

*Week 18
*Chiefs
Jaguars
Saints
Steelers
Colts
Vikings
Bills
Dolphins
Bengals
Falcons
49ers
Cowboys
Eagles
Seahawks
Chargers
Packers

----------


## sam1952

> Going into the last week tebowlives has clinched the #1 seed, sam1952 has clinched the #2 seed.  Currently CaptUSA is #3 and the defending Champion oyarde is #4 and are in the playoffs. Those two spots can switch depending on the outcome of week 18
> 
> The league office has received complaints about week 17 ending how it did because it gives sam1952 the #2 seed. Some felt it wasn't earned. Just like the Steelers wins in Super Bowl 10 and 13.


Typical response from a Cowboy fan, still worrying about their past losses. Honestly you were lucky to win Super Bowl XXX. Neil ODonnel might as well of worn a Cowboy uniform. 
As to me and #2 haha, well how this plays out still. Am sure everyone isnt going to be happy. But am glad Damar Hamlin seems to be improving.

----------


## sam1952

Chiefs 
Jaguars
Saints
 Steelers
Colts
Vikings
Bills
Jets
Bengals
Buccaneers 
49ers
Cowboys 
Eagles
Seahawks
Broncos
Packers

----------


## CaptUSA

> Dolphins


Sam!!  Dolphins need to LOSE that game!

----------


## sam1952

> Sam!!  Dolphins need to LOSE that game!


Ya know you’re right… I’ll switch to Jets please.

----------


## tebowlives

> Ya know you’re right… I’ll switch to Jets please.


done

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cheifs and Jaguars.

----------


## oyarde

chiefs , jags , saints ,steelers , colts , Vikings , bills , dolphins , bengals , bucs , 9ers , cowboys,, eagles , seachickens ,  chargers , packers

----------


## tebowlives

If the Giants come through like men, Dallas will be the #1 seed since there is no doubt they will win against the Commies.

----------


## mtr1979

Week 18
Chiefs 
Jaguars
Saints
Browns 
Colts
Vikings
Bills
Dolphins
Bengals
Buccaneers
49ers
Cowboys 
Eagles
Seahawks
Chargers 
Lions

----------


## tebowlives

tebowlives gets the win.

tebowlives, sam1952, CaptUSA, oyarde make the playoffs.




*Week 18*






*Anti G*
*CaptUSA*
*cjm*
*mtr1979*
*oyarde*
*sam1952*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

Chiefs
Chiefs
Raiders
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs
Chiefs

Chiefs

Jaguars
Jaguars
Titans
Jaguars
Jaguars
Jaguars
Jaguars

Jaguars

Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints
Saints

Panthers

Steelers
Steelers
Steelers
Browns
Steelers
Steelers
Steelers

Steelers

Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts
Colts

Texans

Vikings
Vikings
Vikings
Vikings
Vikings
Vikings
Vikings

Vikings

Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills

Bills

Dolphins
Jets
Jets
Dolphins
Dolphins
Jets
Dolphins

Dolphins

Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals

Bengals

Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Falcons
*
*
Falcons

49ers
49ers
49ers
49ers
49ers
49ers
49ers

49ers


Commanders
Commanders
Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys
Cowboys

Commanders

Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles
Eagles

Eagles

Seahawks
Rams
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
Seahawks
*
*
Seahawks

Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Chargers
Broncos
Chargers

Broncos

10
9
8
9
10
10
11

15

Packers
Packers
Lions
Lions
Packers
Packers
Packers






*Rk*
*Name*
*Wins*

1
tebowlives
7

2
sam1952
5

3
CaptUSA
4

4
oyarde
4

5
Anti G
3

6
mtr1979
1

7
GSA
1














*Champions*



2022
?


2021
oyarde


2020
Anti G


2019
juleswin






*High Score*



tebowlives
14/15


2019
Week 8

----------


## Anti Globalist

Saints
Steelers
Colts
Vikings
Bills
Dolphins
Bengals
Buccaneers
49ers
Eagles
Seahawks
Chargers
Packers

----------


## acptulsa

Damar Hamlin Damar Hamlin Damar F. Hamlin.

Go ahead and get your jab.  If you get myocarditis out of the blue when you're in peak physical condition, the medical industrial complex will keep you breathing.

----------


## oyarde

Those pesky redskins look determined to finish 8 - 8 -1

----------


## oyarde

Seachickens tie rams at 16 with 2 to play

----------


## oyarde

Vikings finish 13 - 4 with Jefferson entering top seven all time seasons list for rec yards . Thielens TD today , number 55 career puts him third all time for undrafted players.Go Vikings !

----------


## oyarde

Seachickens in , Lions out  , bears get first pick .

----------


## CaptUSA

> Seachickens in , Lions out  , bears get first pick .


Makes the Steelers Claypool trade look like genius.

Lots of lousy teams made the playoffs this year.

----------


## oyarde

> Makes the Steelers Claypool trade look like genius.
> 
> Lots of lousy teams made the playoffs this year.


Ya , with that 17th game  probably most seasons going forward will be 3 or four real contenders ea conf and the rest a bunch of 8 - 9 , 9-8 or 8 - 8 - 1 teams. Today you have a playoff team getting beat by Broncos .

----------


## oyarde

Hoping for a lions victory over packers

----------


## oyarde

pretty lame first half in green bay

----------


## oyarde

In the NFC I'll be taking Vikings , 9ers and Bucs. In the AFC  Bills , Bengals and Jags.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

Okay, I'll jump in.

Chargers
9ers

Bills
Vikes
Tigers

Bucs

----------


## CaptUSA

> Ya know you’re right… I’ll switch to Jets please.


Doh!  Sorry 'bout that Sam.  Was really hoping everything would fall into line for the Steelers.

----------


## CaptUSA

> Ya , with that 17th game  probably most seasons going forward will be 3 or four real contenders ea conf and the rest a bunch of 8 - 9 , 9-8 or 8 - 8 - 1 teams. Today you have a playoff team getting beat by Broncos .

----------


## oyarde

> 


And those are the only three AFC teams that won more than 10 games

----------


## tebowlives

Open to all comers        
All pre Sunday games have to be in before that game kicks off. Thursdays games needs to be in by Thursdays kickoff. Saturday games needs to be in before kickoff. The rest by Sundays kickoff, noon central         

Please copy the following games and leave your choice to win.         

*Wildcard Weekend*  
Seahawks    @    49ers
Chargers    @    Jaguars
Dolphins    @    Bills
Giants    @    Vikings
Ravens    @    Bengals
Cowboys    @    Buccaneers

----------


## tebowlives

*Wildcard Weekend*
49ers
Chargers
Bills
Vikings
Bengals
Cowboys

----------


## tebowlives

> Those pesky redskins look determined to finish 8 - 8 -1


They might have made the playoffs if Rivera had not started Wentz the week before. Snyder might be gone in the off season.

----------


## sam1952



----------


## cjm

Wildcard Weekend

49ers
Jaguars
Bills
Vikings
Ravens
Cowboys

----------


## CaptUSA

*Wildcard Weekend*
49ers
Chargers 
Bills
Vikings
Bengals
Buccaneers

----------


## oyarde

> They might have made the playoffs if Rivera had not started Wentz the week before. Snyder might be gone in the off season.


Ya tHey should have stayed with Taylor H

----------


## sam1952



----------


## tebowlives

Reminder, the playoffs will count all the games and whomever has the highest correct after the Super Bowl is the Champion. Tie goes to the higher ranked player.


*Wildcard Weekend*





*
*
*Celebrity Bracket*
*
*

*CaptUSA*
*oyarde*
*sam1952*
*tebowlives*

*winner*

*cjm*
*mtr1979*
*NCL*

49ers
49ers
49ers
49ers

x

49ers
49ers
49ers

Chargers
Jaguars
Chargers
Chargers



Jaguars
Jaguars
Chargers

Bills
Bills
Bills
Bills



Bills
Dolphins
Bills

Vikings
Vikings
Vikings
Vikings

x

Vikings
Vikings
Vikings

Bengals
Bengals
Bengals
Bengals



Ravens
Bengals
Bengals

Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Buccaneers
Cowboys



Cowboys
Cowboys
Buccaneers




*Champions*


2022
?

2021
oyarde

2020
Anti G

2019
juleswin



Is this the year we have the first two-peat Champion?

answer - Not as long as tebowlives is still around I'll tell you what.

----------


## sam1952

49ers
Chargers 
Bills
Vikings
Bengals
Buccaneers

----------


## mtr1979

Wildcard Weekend
49ers
Jaguars
Dolphins 
Vikings
Bengals
Cowboys

----------


## tebowlives

> Wildcard Weekend
> 49ers
> Jaguars
> *Dolphins* 
> Vikings
> Bengals
> Cowboys


Homer to the very end.

----------


## mtr1979

> Homer to the very end.


I'm a real Miami fan to the end and the Bills are overrated.

----------


## tebowlives

> I'm a real Miami fan to the end and the Bills are overrated.


How are they over rated? 2nd best point differential and 2nd best record

All three losses were by a FG or less and all went down to the very end of the game.

You as well as the ones who picked Tampa Bay over Dallas should be under concussion protocol.

Tua Tags is out. Bridgewater will be in a backup role as his broken finger on his throwing hand will limit him. Miami started going downhill when their QB went out. Tua beat them the first time and lost on a last second FG the 2nd time. Shame, this would have been a real good game otherwise.

----------


## mtr1979

> How are they over rated? 2nd best point differential and 2nd best record
> 
> All three losses were by a FG or less and all went down to the very end of the game.
> 
> You as well as the ones who picked Tampa Bay over Dallas should be under concussion protocol.
> 
> Tua Tags is out. Bridgewater will be in a backup role as his broken finger on his throwing hand will limit him. Miami started going downhill when their QB went out. Tua beat them the first time and lost on a last second FG the 2nd time. Shame, this would have been a real good game otherwise.


Interesting take...the only problem you are talking about the regular season. Regular season stats mean nothing this is the playoffs.

As far as the quarterback situation.  It doesn't matter.  Skylar Thompson will step up and dare to be great.

You also fail to understand how the universe works.  It is all about cycles.  Right now is Miami's time.  I don't make up the rules.  You can either fight it or relax and enjoy the ride.

----------


## tebowlives

Seahawks are falling apart. 38-17 and now a pic. It's over. Good season for Geno Smith though.

----------

